# The Gassy Girls!.....43 BFP's and counting!



## CelticStar

Ok, sorry, just a bit of a rambling thread for me to post on instead of chewing my OH's ears off with loads of baby talk :haha:

So, I have a 28 day cycle, I ovulated on 22nd September which makes me at 2dpo and I'm already going crazy :wacko:

It's only our 2nd cycle of ttc and I'm trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up after being totally unrealistic and very disappointed last cycle!

So, had my usual ovary cramps on the 22nd Sept, this time around they were on my left side, they usually swap each cycle. OH and I have been :sex: every day this cycle (not on purpose, we've just both been that way inclined :blush: ) on my O day we actually :sex: three times....What? He came home from work on a long lunch break :haha:

So, yesterday, 1dpo, I had low down cramps which were across the general area and not to one side, had a bit of backache and that's been about it.
Today, 2dpo, same low cramps, not bad but a little achey, same back ache again and weird fluttery sensations on the left side (that could be my mind making it up though...I said I was trying to be realistic, not that I was succeeding!)

One thing that has been driving me nuts has been the amount of times that I'm going to the toilet though, not just from this cycle but from last one, I normally go through the night without having to pee once and now I'm getting up two or three times to use the toilet but when I go, the amount would barely fill an eggcup for gods sake!
I've been checked for a UTI and I'm all clear, maybe it's my body just getting ready for when I get my BFP :laugh2:

Anyone have this problem with peeing? It'd be nice to know I'm not the only strange person :haha:

I was wondering whether I should post this in the journal section but then thought I would post it here while it's my TWW and then when I get a BFN (see? Not getting my hopes up!) I'll start a journal...

Anyone wanna join me and be TWW buddies? We can drive each other crazy :winkwink:

*List of testers!*

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!) https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/modestamartinez/2341754.gif 
mas 
ducky - :bfp: :angel: :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps 
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp: https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/modestamartinez/2341754.gif 
mummy.love
coleey - :bfp:
heavyheart - :bfp: https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/modestamartinez/2341754.gif 
newlymrs - :bfp:
frisbeemama - :bfp: :angel: :bfp: https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/modestamartinez/2341754.gif 
dinidani - :bfp: :angel: :bfp: :angel: :bfp:
charliekitty - :bfp: :angel: :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp: https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/modestamartinez/2341754.gif 
laylasmummy - :bfp:
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc - :bfp: Twins!
babygirl1 - :bfp:
bean66 - :bfp:
catsnfings - :bfp:
Fingersxed4 - :bfp:
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff12 - :bfp:
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva - :bfp:
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii - :bfp: https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/modestamartinez/2341754.gif 
wannabthemum 
mich31 
dsbeH - :bfp:
mrsm423
mommymoo 
onemore4me 
28329 
alibiz - :bfp:
joeybrooks - :bfp:
buckles - :bfp:
nix - :bfp:
hopeforamirac - :bfp:
lookinforbump - :bfp:
BlessedJ16 
krissie1234uk 
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :bfp: https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/modestamartinez/2341754.gif 
crazychick31 
shiara
knoxydd 
Jezzielin
LaurenDC - :bfp: :angel: :bfp:
MrsSwift10 - :bfp: :angel:
Ayates
LuckyFlutter 
Rachiie18
Tarabay - :bfp: :angel:
LadyV
Becyboo__x
mod19
AmberDW - :bfp: :angel:
babylove330
ticking.clock
Leese
Chels710
texasmedic09 - :bfp:
danniemum2be
doopersgurl
Hopin&Prayin - :bfp:
Charlie1984
twinkle83
ciel
Wishin4BFP
Crystal5483
2mommiesTTC
EMSchick22 - :bfp:
Lovetoteach86
wanabmommmy - :bfp:
michelle01
Tinatin
Andrieflower

88 testers!!

Not forgetting the angel babies as well :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I am due for AF on October 6 too! Ihad the trigger shot on Monday 19 and IUI (1st one) on Tues and again on Wed. DH had good swimmers, 24 mil on day 1and 23 mil on day 2-post wash. This is my 4th clomid cycle, but we have been TTC for 3-4 years on and off. I am feeling every twinge and cramp and poas every couple of hrs to see when hcg is gone and if I ovulated, which I did on Wed in the wee hrs. I could tell from my cramps. And opk showed positive LH on Tues! I have been poas forever and have never gotten a positive anything, so I am super excited this month just having some positives! 
Good luck to us both and ........
:dust::dust::dust:
Hoping for a :bfp: !!!


----------



## Mas1118

Last month I was peeing like crazy as well, up every night and then had to do pee pee dance many times in the day, if I wasn't close to a toilet:blush: I think it is the hormones, my dose was upped on clomid from 50 to 100 mg last month and the side effects are way worse! I have bad hot flashes and have been way emotional and down in the dumps. I feel a little better now that I have done the IUI, it has given me hope!


----------



## CelticStar

Here's hoping we get our BFP's this time then Mas!

Interesting that you've turned into a pee monster as well, I'm not on Clomid but I had the nexplanon implant taken out on the 5th August, you could have a point about hormones playing a part!

I've had to ban myself from buying any more tests as I went mad on them last cycle....I've even given my bank card to my OH so that I can't sneak and get some lol!

Lots and lots of babydust for you!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mas1118

I am really hoping this month IS a:bfp: for both of us! I have been :wacko: this month, really down and just unmotivated. I am usually very up and energetic, so this is very unusual for me. I quit smoking ( I loved it) last fall and I have been tempted to go buy some lately! I have so far talked myself out of it. That is soooo not the thing to do for me, when I'm TTC so hard! I feel not too bad right now. I'm going to focus on getting all the stuff done that has been left this month from me being depressed. It is also the fall fair in our small town, so were going to meet some friends there and take our son and have fun! Is this your first baby you are TTC?


----------



## duckytwins

can i join you, too? my af should be here sometime around october 3 or 4


----------



## Mas1118

Hi duckytwins!


----------



## duckytwins

hi!


----------



## CelticStar

Mas, it is our first, I had a mc about five years ago but haven't tried since then, I actually had the mc before I knew I was pregnant so it was a bit of a shock and since then I've concentrated on the things I wanted to do before being a Mum, now I feel 200% ready to have a family!

Hey duckytwins, of course you can join in, the more the merrier :D


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Can I join ladies? Im not 100% sure when AF is due since my cycles vary between 28days-34days) but im not testing until around the 10th.

I havent had many for sure symptoms just tons of hot flashes and now im having sharp stapping llike cramps also more peeing 

I hope we all get bfp


----------



## Mas1118

duckytwins - did you use assisted conception for the twins? I'm only asking because apparently my risk of multiples is high this month. I would love twins but am a little worried about triplets or more:wacko:, my DP worries about it too, I keep telling him were gonna have a litter! just to get a rise out of him:haha:


----------



## duckytwins

we got our boys after one round of clomid! :shock:

i have lots of twins on both sides of the family, so i think it was inevitable. lol

for YEARS after that dh wouldn't even touch me for fear we'd have like ten babies next time! he finally got over that!


----------



## CelticStar

Hey sweetie! Welcome to our club lol!

You're going to be testing on the same day as me! AF is due 6th like I said but I'm going to try and hold out until the 10th before testing..

How many dpo do you think you are?

LOL Mas! I can just imagine your DP's face when you say that to him, I think if I said something like that to my OH then he'd burst....He does this really cute "squee" thing when we talk about having children, he clenches his fists, brings them up to his chin and screws his face up whilst making a "squee" noise....Sometimes I really do wonder about him! :haha:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Hey CelticStar, Im not sure on how many dpo i am because I didnt use opks this month and i actually think I ovulate early on Cd 10 but going by when I should have o'd (cd 17)I am 8dpo,So confusing lol 

Af is due between the 1st and no later then the 5th but Im to scared to see a bfn so im wait til the 10th to test unless i cant wait lol


----------



## Mas1118

:haha: That is funny! My DP just says "don't even go there, when I talk "litter", he says one is good but two would be ok too, anymore and I think he would probably be soooo scared he would be useless! He is very supportive though, even though I have been trying his patience this month with my moods!!:blush: Not many of my friends hubbies would be quite so into this like him. We dont have any multiples in my family, except a distant cousin of my mums. So, it prob won't be an issue, I just want one:baby: that is healthy and if I get more, well that is ok too.:winkwink:

Baby dust to all of us testing in early Oct:dust:

I am supposed to go for beta on the 3rd of Oct, they say 12 dpiui.

Welcome Sweetie!


----------



## littlepeps

Hi there ladies ...... can I join too ... Im 3dpo ... getting some cramps ..... good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

Hey littlepeps, welcome to the gang :D Baby dust right back at you, I'll keep my fx'd that this is a lucky time for all of us! :dust:

I'm getting really bad cramps over my left ovary, I don't normally have this so am hoping it's a good sign!

I've also just realised that my ticker is letting the world know that I'm a farty pants today...Remind me why I have that ticker there? LOL!


----------



## CelticStar

I've just shown my OH my last post.....He's laid next to me in bed in fits of giggles due to me being a windy bottom :blush:


----------



## littlepeps

lol .. just dont waff the quilt about and he will he ok !!!! :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Good point...I'll just sit here with the laptop frozen in place.....He might look at me a bit funny but at least he won't get gassed :D


----------



## Mas1118

I've been super farty lately! They have been loud too! My DP just raises his eyebrows and tells our son that mummy stinks, thankfully my son thinks farting is above his mum, so he doesn't believe it!:haha:


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome littlepeeps!


----------



## Mas1118

I also had some cramps today, on my right side, which was the side I had all my follies on, so hopefully a good sign. I don't know what to think anymore, this wait is hard:growlmad:


----------



## duckytwins

CelticStar said:


> I've also just realised that my ticker is letting the world know that I'm a farty pants today...Remind me why I have that ticker there? LOL!

hee hee... that made me laugh! and i needed that!!! thanks!!


----------



## CelticStar

Mas, I actually lol'd at your post about your DP and son :haha:

Ducky, if that made you laugh then it's a good job you weren't a fly on our bedroom wall about 15 minutes ago....I really needed to let a proper blokes fart out so I made my OH cover his ears....I let it all rip (the walls shook) and then asked my OH if he could hear me....He said no....Problem is, he still had his hands over his ears :huh:

Mas, I'm really hoping these cramps are a good sign for both of us :D

Excuse me for a moment....OH is on about turning the vibrate off on my bottom...Just going to sort him out, probably involving a pillow over his head...BRB :haha:


----------



## duckytwins

LOL!


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Lol! Hi ladies, loving this thread! 
Can i join too? i'm 5DPO and waiting to test on the 5th of Oct. Trying not to get my hopes too high while remaining positive too.

Have a dd thats 3 next week, would love to give her a lil bro or sis. Hopefully twe all get our well deserved BFP's! xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Hello sweetestsuga :D

I don't know if you've gathered from reading this thread but we're not exactly the sanest bunch around although apparently we're quite fragrant :haha:

I'm trying to do the same as you and be positive whilst keeping my feet on the floor! It's not easy!

Happy birthday to your DD for next week, lots of baby dust to you :dust:

(btw, if anyone was wondering, OH is either asleep or passed out, I didn't get chance to take the pillow to his head, my bottom vibrated again, he turned a funny shade of green and stopped talking....I think the little lamb is just plain old tired out :D )


----------



## Mas1118

:haha:You are too funny CelticStar, and yes I agree, I am loving this thread! Welcome sweetestsuga! This is taking my mind off things and I feel relaxed! Thanks so much ladies!:D:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## CelticStar

Do you mean "funny ha ha" or "funny in the head"?

I've been told I'm funny in the head lots of times.....In fact OH told me I was strange right before he turned that unnatural colour :D


----------



## Mas1118

My DP says I'm weird all the time! I'll be chitter chattin away and he will say to my son " tell mummy to stop being weird" that is kinda random, I know but he says it all the time:wacko:


----------



## duckytwins

i love being weird!:fool::rofl:

it keeps 'em guessing!


----------



## Natashadenzy

Hi ladies...may I join you also? I am on my 3rd cycle ttc. This go around we used opk's. The day after my af was through I got a positive opk. I didn't think that was possible but we bd'ed anyhow. A week later I got another positive opk. That was a few days ago. Af should be due Oct.6th. I have cramping Lower right. I feel a LOT of blood flow down south. Hoping for bfp for us all


----------



## ginius

Hi ladies! Mind if I join as well? I'm new to the forum and have been reading the various threads and came across this one and was like THIS IS ME (especially the gas passing part!) hehe 

I'm on TTC attempt #2. I'm still trying to catch on to the lingo and acronyms used in the forum so please bare w/ me. :) Sites like this make waiting period much easier.

Lots of luck to everyone!:hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Arisa

I am on TTC attempt three, ovulated yesterday
did the BDancing on day 10, twice on day 11, day 13, day 14 and today (day15) with more :sex: a few times each week leading up to the :af: as its good for intimacy and you never can be too sure when the seed will sprout so to speak ;)

my dream is for a july baby so if its not this month thats okay but it sure would be nice
third time lucky and all
I am due between the 4-7th october count me in ladies :hug:


----------



## mummy.love

hello everyone, af due around 5th october and wondering if i could join?
will start actively trying from next cycle but currently not using protection (tmi?!)

hope those swimmers are hard at work!! :)


----------



## CelticStar

Hello to Natashadenzy, ginius, Arisa and mummy.love!

I'm thinking we should have some sort of initiation to our TWW club?

How about having to fart out the alphabet whilst stood on one leg?

I reckon we could all manage that by the sounds of it and if anyone can't then they wouldn't really fit in :haha:

Seriously though, good luck to all of you four and remember that none of us are out until AF shows itself!
Baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

Oh and mummy.love.....I don't think this is a thread where anything is TMI LOL! ;)


----------



## mummy.love

LOL!!! farting out the alphabet!!!

we hold our breath during the TWW, but this month it's completely literal :haha:


----------



## Coleey

Hi ladies, room for another? :)
I'm due AF on the 5th and I'm currently 4dpo. How are you all doing? Hope this month it's a lucky month for you all! :) xx


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies id love to join your fabby farty thread lol :thumbup: Iam currently 1dpo and due af 6th, 8th at the latest. Feeling excited but nervous and a little bit crazy! we'r on 2nd cycle of ttc after mc on 4th july at 13weeks :cry:

Really hoping this is our month for bfp i NEEEEED my rainbow baby :happydance::happydance:

Wishing you all the very best of luck ladies :dust::dust: to everyone xx:hugs:


----------



## NewlyMrs

Hi everyone, mind if I squeeze it?

My af is due 6th Also and this is my 1st month TTC so I am super nervous and symptom spotting already!!

Hope we all get our :bfp: soon as I am already driving my hubby :wacko: haha, we just had our :wedding: at the beginning of this month so we hope to have a :baby: soon

:dust:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Hey smelly ladies
Ive had the farts for about three days and constipation hope all this stinky air is a good thing.
How are you all today?
I woke up with a little nausea but not much and a tingly belly


----------



## Coleey

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Hey smelly ladies
> Ive had the farts for about three days and constipation hope all this stinky air is a good thing.
> How are you all today?
> I woke up with a little nausea but not much and a tingly belly

:rofl: This made me laugh so much!
I was the same yesterday, and unluckily for my OH we had a 2hour car journey home! :rofl:

xx


----------



## NewlyMrs

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Hey smelly ladies
> Ive had the farts for about three days and constipation hope all this stinky air is a good thing.
> How are you all today?
> I woke up with a little nausea but not much and a tingly belly

You are hilarious :laugh2:


----------



## Mas1118

Oh my, we are a smelly bunch, aren't we. My DP was the stinker last night! He even woke me up a few times with some long rippers! I seem to be catching up this morning though.
CelticStar, I burst out laughing about the alphabet,:haha:And woke my DP up! It's only 8am here! 
Welcome all and hello!:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mas1118

My tummy is a bit achey today, kind of tender. Might be gas:haha: no, seriously it is achy. I had weird dreams last night too, very vivid!


----------



## mummy.love

maz1118 - bed farts are the worst aren't they? especially when the blanket comes up!

all this stinky air around better makes those swimmers swim even further away from this polluted atmosphere thats suddenly come about!

anyone have any signs or symptoms yet?!?


----------



## littlepeps

Hi and welcome to the stinky thread !!!!! :) .:shhh:.. 

Im on 4dpo and have been having cramps on and off and woke up this morning with a stuffy nose ans a bit of a giddy tummy and my temps are rising nicely ...... :dust:


----------



## Coleey

Hope they're goods signs ladies! :)
I've been having some small cramps, I feel achey down there, my OH commented on my boobs looking bigger and loads of cm! I'm really trying so hard not to pay attention, but it's hard when things are really obvious. Trying not to get my hopes up xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Littlepeps, I have read, as I am constantly searching weird symptoms, lol, that getting the sniffles or coming down with something around the time that implantation is supposed to occur is good sign!!! As our immune system has to downgrade somewhat to allow it to take place, so our bodies don't reject. Being women, our most sensitive time for falling sick is about a week or so before AF. I also have the sniffles and have been fighting a cold for over a week, but today it seems a little worse. There may be a bright side to it afterall!!


----------



## littlepeps

WHOOP !!! .... heres hoping !!!!!


----------



## sweetestsuga1

CelticStar said:


> Hello sweetestsuga :D
> 
> I don't know if you've gathered from reading this thread but we're not exactly the sanest bunch around although apparently we're quite fragrant :haha:
> 
> I'm trying to do the same as you and be positive whilst keeping my feet on the floor! It's not easy!
> 
> Happy birthday to your DD for next week, lots of baby dust to you :dust:
> 
> (btw, if anyone was wondering, OH is either asleep or passed out, I didn't get chance to take the pillow to his head, my bottom vibrated again, he turned a funny shade of green and stopped talking....I think the little lamb is just plain old tired out :D )

Hi Celtic star! I know, thats why i want to join...i'll fit right in! :wacko: lol.

Thank you so much, gonna get my dd a lil cake to celebrate (she doesnt really like cake so it for me really) :haha:

Hope your other half made it through the nite ok....with the vibrating bed and all :haha:

So far i have no symptons, don't know whether it's a good or bad thing...just have to keep hoping i guess.....:thumbup:


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Mas1118 said:


> :haha:You are too funny CelticStar, and yes I agree, I am loving this thread! Welcome sweetestsuga! This is taking my mind off things and I feel relaxed! Thanks so much ladies!:D:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!

Thanks Mas1118.

I feel the same too, it's great to have people who understand what your going through and with whom you can share the experince.

I feel really relaxed too this month. I still think i did not :sex: enough as i had as was just too tired some times. But like they say it only takes one :spermy: so hopefully it was enough.

Been ttc #2 for 9mnths now...hopefully this will be our :bfp: month!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mas1118

We really should of:sex:last night (we've been trying for every other day since IUI, just in case) but DP got too :drunk: at the fair yesterday! and was passed out by 8pm (lucky for me, he was annoying me), so I will have to hunt him down today before fair day # 2!! Its the truck & tractor pull today, so beer gardens will be jammed full, lol. The fall fair is a big thing here!!:haha:


----------



## sweetestsuga1

mummy.love said:


> hello everyone, af due around 5th october and wondering if i could join?
> will start actively trying from next cycle but currently not using protection (tmi?!)
> 
> hope those swimmers are hard at work!! :)

Hi mummy.love, my af is due 5th oct aswell. I have 30 day cycles mostly. Really mad that i din't :sex: the day before ovulation. 

Just hopeful though. If it doenst happen this month will start taking b-6, green tea, fish oil, grapefruit, rasberry leaf tea and cough mixture. Will also get some pre seed and a cbm. 

But hopefully i will get my bfp and not have to splash out!

Are you having any symptons yet? xxx


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Coleey said:


> Hi ladies, room for another? :)
> I'm due AF on the 5th and I'm currently 4dpo. How are you all doing? Hope this month it's a lucky month for you all! :) xx

Hi Coleey, af due on 5th aswell but hopefully we wont be seeing that for the next 9months. 

Are you getting any symptons yet? 

Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Hey smelly ladies
> Ive had the farts for about three days and constipation hope all this stinky air is a good thing.
> How are you all today?
> I woke up with a little nausea but not much and a tingly belly

Hi Sweetiebug1. Lol, i know it's really bad but i sometimes blame it on my dd :haha: just too embrassing to own up sometimes...lol. Hopefully it's a good sign, then it will all be worth it!

:dust::dust: to you! xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

duckytwins I am expecting AF on the 3rd or 4th too! Im soooo hoping this is our month!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Coleey said:


> Hope they're goods signs ladies! :)
> I've been having some small cramps, I feel achey down there, my OH commented on my boobs looking bigger and loads of cm! I'm really trying so hard not to pay attention, but it's hard when things are really obvious. Trying not to get my hopes up xxx

Im trying to not pay attention too but my boobs are huge cant help but notice


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im hoping its not just my mind playing tricks on me about symptoms.. I always think my breasts get larger.. but then I end up not being pregnant.. haha I get too hopeful I guess..


----------



## dinidani

can i join i should be around the same time as you and im on my 2nd cycle of ttc x


----------



## Sweetiebug1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im hoping its not just my mind playing tricks on me about symptoms.. I always think my breasts get larger.. but then I end up not being pregnant.. haha I get too hopeful I guess..

Mine get bigger around time for AF so I try not to pay attention because I always have all these symptoms and im sure ill get a BFP then AF shows up


----------



## frisbeemama12

thats EXACTLY how I feel, so I dont pay attention to them anymore. Im watching other symptoms though, back pain, exhaustion, hunger, hot flashes, mood swings.. I dont have hot flashes with AF.. so Im really hoping this is my month!


----------



## Coleey

sweetestsuga1 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, room for another? :)
> I'm due AF on the 5th and I'm currently 4dpo. How are you all doing? Hope this month it's a lucky month for you all! :) xx
> 
> Hi Coleey, af due on 5th aswell but hopefully we wont be seeing that for the next 9months.
> 
> Are you getting any symptons yet?
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!Click to expand...

Fingers crossed chick!! :)
I've been having light cramps, loads of cm and I've felt quite tender "down there" lol. 
What about you hun? xxx


----------



## Coleey

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hope they're goods signs ladies! :)
> I've been having some small cramps, I feel achey down there, my OH commented on my boobs looking bigger and loads of cm! I'm really trying so hard not to pay attention, but it's hard when things are really obvious. Trying not to get my hopes up xxx
> 
> Im trying to not pay attention too but my boobs are huge cant help but noticeClick to expand...

I know it's so hard :(
Hope it goes really fast for us all, nothing worse than waiting and wondering :hugs: xxx


----------



## ginius

Ty for the warm welcome CelticStar. After reading through the entire thread all of a sudden I feel as if I have all of the symptoms! :wacko:

I'm curious as to how to calculate the day of O. I had a pos OPK test on CD13 & CD14. Which day would I use to start calculating 'DPO?'


----------



## CelticStar

Ooooo lots of new ladies (I use the term loosely ;) )

Welcome to the smelly corner and lots of baby dust to everyone - I'm going to be throwing it around like it's going out of fashion so be warned :haha:

:dust: :dust: :dust:

Well, my crampy left side isn't as bad today although I'm still attached to my hot water bottle! I did notice a very tiny amount of spotting when I wiped earlier, I'm trying not to think about IB but it keeps creeping up on me!

heavyheart, I'm so sorry to hear about your mc, here's hoping this is your lucky month FX'd!

Oooo sweetie, I'm glad you don't live near me....After having the farts for three days I bet you walk around in a green cloud don't you? ;)

Coleey...Too funny! 

Mas, tell your DP I'm sorry for causing you to wake him up but it serves him right for ratting you out to your son :haha:

Sweetestsuga, my OH did indeed make it through the night, although he did seem to be struggling for breath for some reason....

Interesting about blaming farts on your DD, it's one of the reasons I got my dog, it's awesome if you have guests but aren't able to keep a fart in, you let it go silently and you don't have to say anything, your guests automatically blame the dog :D

dinidani, we can be B&B twins! 3dpo, 2nd cycle, are you windy too? :D

I'm trying really hard this cycle to not symptom spot, I found last month that things I usually suffered with suddenly became symptoms because I was deliberately looking for them, this cycle I'm trying to keep my symptoms to things that are obvious such as the bad cramps yesterday...I will not build my hopes up again this cycle only to be disappointed when AF shows up!

I'm feeling good so far this cycle, I'm managing to remain positive, not that it'll work this time but that even if it doesn't, I can try new things next cycle, I like the idea of green tea (I have loads in the cupboard already) I like the raspberry leaf tea and I've already decided that we'll only be BD'ing every other night instead of every night (much to OH's disappointment :haha: ) and then for three days over my ovulation.

I'm still wee'ing like it's going out of fashion though, it's every half hour to an hour but even though it feels urgent, when I go, it's the most pathetic amount ever, and it doesn't gush like the urgency would suggest, it takes it's own sweet time trickling out.....*sigh* I might just invest in some Tena lady pads so that I'm not constantly going to visit the bathroom :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

ginius, I would take my O day as CD13 and start counting 1dpo from CD14, I'm no expert at this though so I might be wrong x


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Celtic 
thankfully the green cloud has passed lol its so hard not to notice every little thing if you can get through this TWW without looking crazy like most of us your amazing my cramping was on the left too,does it mean anything? its not as bad now might of been all that gas :blush:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

dinidani said:


> can i join i should be around the same time as you and im on my 2nd cycle of ttc x

:dust:
What day are you planning to test


----------



## dinidani

CelticStar said:


> Ooooo lots of new ladies (I use the term loosely ;) )
> 
> dinidani, we can be B&B twins! 3dpo, 2nd cycle, are you windy too? :D
> 
> I'm trying really hard this cycle to not symptom spot, I found last month that things I usually suffered with suddenly became symptoms because I was deliberately looking for them, this cycle I'm trying to keep my symptoms to things that are obvious such as the bad cramps yesterday...I will not build my hopes up again this cycle only to be disappointed when AF shows up!
> 
> I'm feeling good so far this cycle, I'm managing to remain positive, not that it'll work this time but that even if it doesn't, I can try new things next cycle, I like the idea of green tea (I have loads in the cupboard already) I like the raspberry leaf tea and I've already decided that we'll only be BD'ing every other night instead of every night (much to OH's disappointment :haha: ) and then for three days over my ovulation.
> 
> I'm still wee'ing like it's going out of fashion though, it's every half hour to an hour but even though it feels urgent, when I go, it's the most pathetic amount ever, and it doesn't gush like the urgency would suggest, it takes it's own sweet time trickling out.....*sigh* I might just invest in some Tena lady pads so that I'm not constantly going to visit the bathroom :haha:

yh i am and my OH finds it funny as i ddint do it before so hopefully its a sign good luck and yes ill be your b&b twin xx


----------



## dinidani

Sweetiebug1 said:


> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> can i join i should be around the same time as you and im on my 2nd cycle of ttc x
> 
> :dust:
> What day are you planning to testClick to expand...

im not sure yet want to test bout the 5TH but when ever i feel the need to but i wanttesting day to hurry up xx


----------



## duckytwins

i can't find any symptoms at all. _maybe_ i'm peeing more than usual and _maybe_ i'm a little gassier. but other than that, there's nothing... :shrug:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

duckytwins said:


> i can't find any symptoms at all. _maybe_ i'm peeing more than usual and _maybe_ i'm a little gassier. but other than that, there's nothing... :shrug:

Sometimes its better to not to notice any so you dont get to excited then Af show. And many people dont have any for months,its still early.Hope it is your month.:dust:


----------



## Mas1118

Question Ladies; before any of the hormones and fertility drugs, I had excessively sore boobs and enlarged boobs every month for about two weeks before AF - some months were worse than others and I was always thinking maybe they are pregnancy boobs, sadly they never were. Ever since I started clomid and thyroxine, no more sore boobs! at all to touch, they ache occasionally but that is it. Anyone else have something similar? I kinda miss my sore boobs as it made me think things were happening. I am trying not to symptoms watch or I will drive myself crazy. I am super cranky today though - no patience at all. Yesterday I was sooo energetic and got lots of stuff done and today I am unsure of where to start so I am not getting anything done:cry: 

I am dog sitting as well, so 5 dogs in my house! We have 3 already. It is pretty chaotic, though my 3 are sleeping - they are tuckered out! 

I wish everyone :bfp: this time around!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: is that enough do you think? or maybe a few more for good measure:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: let those :spermy: do their jobs!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Mas1118 said:


> Question Ladies; before any of the hormones and fertility drugs, I had excessively sore boobs and enlarged boobs every month for about two weeks before AF - some months were worse than others and I was always thinking maybe they are pregnancy boobs, sadly they never were. Ever since I started clomid and thyroxine, no more sore boobs! at all to touch, they ache occasionally but that is it. Anyone else have something similar? I kinda miss my sore boobs as it made me think things were happening. I am trying not to symptoms watch or I will drive myself crazy. I am super cranky today though - no patience at all. Yesterday I was sooo energetic and got lots of stuff done and today I am unsure of where to start so I am not getting anything done:cry:

I have no experience with clomid yet, I just started it this cycle and now Im about 5 dpo.. I think.. maybe 4.. Im really not sure because I had what I think may have been ovulation pain for about 2 days haha. Im driving myself crazy with symptom watching!! Im trying VERY hard not to and I know Im probably driving the DH NUTS. :dohh: I have had a couple days where I know Im flat out Exhausted but I am soooooo productive! Ive also been VERY snuggly with the DH the past few days.. more than normal. He doesnt complain but I know it gets very hot under our comforter haha hes a personal heater! anyway. best of luck to you!! :dust: :dust::dust::dust: I hope its our month!


----------



## charliekitty

hi! =) can i join??? i think my af is due on the 6th, i say think cause i dont understand my cycles any more lol!! 

this is my 2nd month ttc, iv been so much more relaxed this month, i have had a lot on so iv not reeally had time to think about it! last month i was convinced i was pregnant =/ i was using opks and i just feel i was pressuring myself to much! this month not used opks and just gone with the flow =) 

how is every one,i have had an awful cold for the last few days!! hoping thats a sign! =)

x


----------



## CelticStar

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Celtic
> thankfully the green cloud has passed lol its so hard not to notice every little thing if you can get through this TWW without looking crazy like most of us your amazing my cramping was on the left too,does it mean anything? its not as bad now might of been all that gas :blush:

I didn't say I wouldn't be crazy, I'm just not going to tell you ladies and then you'll think me almost normal :haha:
I'm just taking the cramping on my left side as a sign that my left ovary is moaning about working, I know I O'd from the left side this cycle and I moan if I have to do work so why shouldn't my ovaries? ;)



dinidani said:


> yh i am and my OH finds it funny as i ddint do it before so hopefully its a sign good luck and yes ill be your b&b twin xx

Well they do say that if you notice something that you never normally do then it can be a symptom...I'll keep my FX'd for you!
As for OH's? Don't get me started, mine laughs at me all the time, he has even been known to have to leave the room as just looking at me causes a severe outburst of laughing :huh:
And there has been a couple of times where he's been trying to drink his tea and it's come out of his nose....
Yay for being my twin! I've never had a twin before....What do we do now? :haha:

Mas, I know ALL about being cranky, I'm the queen of cranky, even my cats avoid me when I'm like that - usually because I tend to bathe them at this time, I don't know why but they always seem to smell at the same time as me being cranky....
I'm not sure there was enough baby dust there, we want this to be THE month for everyone remember! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

frisbeemama, I've also been snuggly with my OH this time, he's getting concerned now, thinks I want something, you should see the look on his face when I mention shopping......
Then there was last night, I told him that he was gorgeous and he almost fell out of bed he shot backwards so quick....I had to tell him at least 70 times (ok, a mild exaggeration, it was more like 65 times.......Or maybe 5.....) that I didn't want anything from him.....Mind you, I have seen the most beautiful bracelet in the jewellers over the road......

Oh yes...Nearly forgot the freaking baby dust....

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## NoMoreStress

hey ladies.

i wanted to join you guys because im pretty sure i'm driving my DH and friends crazy with all this TTC-talk. haha.. i am 25 years old with PCOS. DH is 26 years old with severely low sperm count (1.6 million/ml).

we have been TTC naturally (with no luck since i don't ovulate on my own) since April. now that we got back from our honeymoon i was ready for clomid (prescribed by my ob/gyn). this was my first round of clomid 50mg on CD5-9. i decided to see a RE also, who told me that IVF was our best option, with my PCOS and his low count. needless to say i was devastated, esp because my insurance doesn't cover IVF. she told me to finish off the cycle of clomid though while i do all the necessary testing. DH has to do two more SA's in the next two weeks just to make sure the first test wasn't a fluke.

the first good news i've gotten in 6 months, i think i actually ovulated this past Friday night (CD17) on my first round of clomid. all the signs pointed to it: EWCM (which I've never experienced before in my life), positive LH OPK Friday and Saturday, and a spike in BBT. i even felt slight cramps for two days on my right side. i actually thought at one point i *felt* the actual ovulation, which is weird! needless to say we :sex: at 6pm Friday and then later again that night. haven't done it since though because DH has to save up for his SA. 

so i'm trying to stay cautiously optimistic, since it only takes 1 :spermy: to make a baby. now i'm just waiting, fingers crossed, for the :bfp:. i figured since i would wait until at least 7 DPO (Oct 1) before i tested. waiting is killin me!! haha

wishing you all the best of luck, fingers crossed.


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Coleey said:


> sweetestsuga1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, room for another? :)
> I'm due AF on the 5th and I'm currently 4dpo. How are you all doing? Hope this month it's a lucky month for you all! :) xx
> 
> Hi Coleey, af due on 5th aswell but hopefully we wont be seeing that for the next 9months.
> 
> Are you getting any symptons yet?
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed chick!! :)
> I've been having light cramps, loads of cm and I've felt quite tender "down there" lol.
> What about you hun? xxxClick to expand...

Thnx hun! Been having light cramps too, a bit gassy too but thats about it really. Worried as me and hubby dtd (just for fun) today. Hope it has'nt stopped my eggy from implanting (being positive) lol! i knw it's tmi!

This wait is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long! :wacko: xxx


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Celticstar, your post's have got me laughing so much DH thinks i must be chatting with a guy! lol. 

The peeing thing is a very good sign as i had that when i was pg with dd. It was EXTREMLY ANNOYING but hey, what can you do?

This ten day wait seem's like a year now..wish i could get a camera and see what was going on inside me right now.

I hate how my body plays tricks on me. Last month i was CONVINCED that i was pregnant. I had all the symptons plus i had severe back ache which i never have before af. 
I was also told by about 5 people that i looked pregnant and my tummy was huge! I looked like i was about 3mnths already and started walking around like a pg woman....only for UGLY AF to show her Ugly face...very devasting to be honest.


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Feel like i just need to rant abit.

The annoying thing is when i fell preg with dd, we where actually trying to prevent a pg. But i'm so glad she came cause she is the best thing that happened to me and hubby.

But how ironic is it that now i want one so much it just does'nt seem to want to happen...

Well i will be positive and i just believe it will happen at the right time (preferably this month).

I've bought loads of maternity clothes and just need the tummy to wear them! 

fxed, we all get out BFP's this month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

ugh feeling like i might really have o'd early and have a 28 day cycle feels just like AF is going to show up in a day or two


----------



## frisbeemama12

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Im really really hoping this is our month! dont lose hope too soon!


----------



## Mas1118

I am still getting cramps, well more like localized twinges of pain. I've been moody and impatient today, slight headache, starving but am trying not to eat junk and I had two very powerful lightheadedness dizzy spells today.

Sweetiebug, they say that feeling like AF is coming is also a pregnancy symptom, so dont give up on this month yet!
I know I won't give up any hope until I am in at least my second day of a normal AF!
Cause 1st day could be spotting from implantation, you never know!
This waiting is soooo hard though!

Hoping for a :bfp: for all us girls very soon!:dust::dust::dust::dust::D


----------



## dinidani

"Yay for being my twin! I've never had a twin before....What do we do now? :haha:"


yh my fingers are crossed for you and me and i dont know first time i have found someone one the same stage as me xx


----------



## Sweetiebug1

I wish af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar try not to lose hope i guess we will see how i feel tomorrow

Hope you all are doing great


----------



## duckytwins

Sweetiebug1 said:


> I wish af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar try not to lose hope i guess we will see how i feel tomorrow
> 
> Hope you all are doing great

YES! maybe if like our hoo-has turned blue or something... we'd know we were pg! this tww is murder!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm still feeling kinda lousy, my back is aching like AF is coming as well w headache. I'm gonna get a good night sleep, hope my gas doesn't follow tomorrow or it will be stinky in the lab, kinda hard to explain


----------



## frisbeemama12

duckytwins said:


> YES! maybe if like our hoo-has turned blue or something... we'd know we were pg! this tww is murder!!

hahahaha that would be quite the indicator! :haha: Yet at the same time I COMPLETELY agree! I despise the TWW!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

duckytwins said:


> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> I wish af symptoms and pregnancy symptoms weren't so similar try not to lose hope i guess we will see how i feel tomorrow
> 
> Hope you all are doing great
> 
> YES! maybe if like our hoo-has turned blue or something... we'd know we were pg! this tww is murder!!Click to expand...

I would love that lol sometimes i look in hope it has PREGNANT wrote on it no luck tho


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Mas1118 said:


> I'm still feeling kinda lousy, my back is aching like AF is coming as well w headache. I'm gonna get a good night sleep, hope my gas doesn't follow tomorrow or it will be stinky in the lab, kinda hard to explain

Hope you feel better in the morning


----------



## Coleey

sweetestsuga1 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sweetestsuga1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, room for another? :)
> I'm due AF on the 5th and I'm currently 4dpo. How are you all doing? Hope this month it's a lucky month for you all! :) xx
> 
> Hi Coleey, af due on 5th aswell but hopefully we wont be seeing that for the next 9months.
> 
> Are you getting any symptons yet?
> 
> Lots of :dust::dust::dust: to us all!Click to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed chick!! :)
> I've been having light cramps, loads of cm and I've felt quite tender "down there" lol.
> What about you hun? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thnx hun! Been having light cramps too, a bit gassy too but thats about it really. Worried as me and hubby dtd (just for fun) today. Hope it has'nt stopped my eggy from implanting (being positive) lol! i knw it's tmi!
> 
> This wait is soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo long! :wacko: xxxClick to expand...


Don't worry chick, I think your uterus stops itself contracting during that period, or so I've read. :) xx


----------



## littlepeps

Morning ladies ... Im at dpo5 and feeling a little icky ....... tummy is churning .... could be the curry from last night though it was very mild :shrug:

It gonna be a long wait until next week ...............


----------



## CelticStar

Afternoon girls!

Eurgh, I feel totally crap today, my get up and go has got up and gone, I feel weak and sick and have used my inhaler far more today than usual :(

I know why, my M.E. has been triggered due to a LOT of stress over the past couple of days, it ended last night with me sitting for hours in the walk in clinic at the hospital with my friend who was diagnosed with pneumonia - two o'clock this morning I finally crawled into bed after being up from six o'clock yesterday morning (freaking toilet break!!!) :dohh:

Today I've got to go food shopping for my friend and take it over to hers, all I want to do is have a duvet day on the sofa and watch a bit of T.V. (catch up on my new series of House!)

I'm absolutely symptomless today, I haven't even got the sensitive nipples that my ticker seems to think I should have, yet last cycle I couldn't bear wearing a bra they were that sensitive!
Here's hoping it's a good sign!

Baby dust!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## duckytwins

:hugs: star :hugs:


----------



## dinidani

this month i cant stop symptom spot hehe but had a vew symptoms that i have never had before hust hopefully this month is the month i realy do but i cant help but have a little rant every person is getting pregnant and having babies my little sister just gave birtha and im just a little down now xx


----------



## Mas1118

Good Morning All!
I do feel better today - still achy and headachy, dizzy etc... But in a way better mood! I feel positive and excited!
Duckytwins and Sweetiebug - hahahahah I got a great laugh out of the blue hoo haa and Pregnant being wrote on it, Thanks Ladies - you made my morning! Wouldn't that be something though!
I hope these are symptoms of things happening down below! FXed for us all!
:winkwink:


----------



## Natashadenzy

You ladies seriously crack me up!!
No symptoms here....I do feel like my boobs are swollen and heavey but that could be .....ugh af. We shall see!
Anyone one know how your bbt should look after o? Mine spiked to 98.9 but is slowly dropping ..... not a good sign I hear :(


----------



## Mas1118

CelticStar - I hope you feel better!
DiniDani - I feel the same a lot, seeing babies everywhere - they try for a day or two and boom a baby pops out!

Chin up!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Today im feeling better a few cramps but not much i noticed last night my BBs would get a little sore for a min. but for some reason i cant take it as a symptom and blame it on my bra how i laying lol So usually i break out atleast a week before AF and nothing yet 

Hope everyone starts to feel better


----------



## kaboom

Can I join please ladies im 4pdo due af on the 6th ?

Im just starting to get tummy cramps but after having every symptom known to man last month and still a BFN im not reading too much into it


----------



## Sweetiebug1

kaboom said:


> Can I join please ladies im 4pdo due af on the 6th ?
> 
> Im just starting to get tummy cramps but after having every symptom known to man last month and still a BFN im not reading too much into it

I know how you feel lets hope there are no BFN this month


----------



## laylasmummy

Hi All, im due af around the 5th oct. was going to try not to symptom spot this month but it cant be helped! ive been little gassy, headaches and boobs seem a tad bigger! I didnt catch my LH surge this month though so just guessing i ovulated on time by the usual signs. x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Welcome Layla! It gets too hard to NOT symptom spot haha I had a few symptoms the past week but today I feel a little cramping but thats IT Im thinking Im due to start on the 3rd but it could be a day or two after that.. Not really sure.. darn cysts.. throwing my cycle all out of whack! :(


----------



## candkain

Hello... i am new to this site and Af is due around Oct6th... which makes me 4dpo. I m driving myself crazy with this TWW. I have been having lots of cramping in the last couple days.. Praying for my BFP!!! I need buddies to go on this journey with me.. the DH doesnt understand!!lol.....


----------



## candkain

oh ya one more ??.... What is the EARLIEST i can test :shrug:.... my last 2 children i tested 4 days early and got really distinct +ive.... i cant wait!!!:loopy:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Can I join? I'm due 6 th oct too. Don't want to symptom spot but can't help it. Had crampy/gassy feeling on left side last week, thinking poss ovulating pain. Sore BBs but that could just b normal. X


----------



## CelticStar

Welcome to everyone who has posted for the first time! FX'd for us all!

candkain I've seen some people get their BFP's from as early as 8dpo, I just know that I'm not going to be able to hold out until Oct 10th like I planned (I want to know early that it's not my month so that I can plan what we're going to do next cycle) so I bought a load of the strip tests (£1 for 3 tests at the Savers near me) and a couple of pink dye tests (again, £1 for each).

The way I'm thinking is that I've stocked up on things for next cycle and the way Sod's law works is that as I've got my supplies in, then I won't need them as I'll get a BFP this cycle....It's very Irish but I know there's some logic in it :haha:

Anyone else do daft things like this?

I also got myself some Raspberry Leaf tea to start drinking to help next cycle and I've got my stock of Green tea in the cupboard....I should have been a Boy Scout....I'm always prepared :haha:

One thing I have noticed today, usually around Oday, I get really spotty on my chin and this time my skin is clear, that is highly unusual for me but I've also just started using a new face wash, if I get a BFN then I'll be emailing the company that makes the facewash and telling them how good it is :D

Ohhhh! Guess what?

I'm not windy anymore :D
My OH is very relieved and has put away the gas mask for the time being, he's got rid of the green tinge to his skin and no longer looks terrified when I pull a face (he can never tell between my "concentrating" face and my "strain" face!!)


----------



## candkain

OMG!! as early as 8dpo!!! woohoooo!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha youre too funny celtic!


----------



## CelticStar

I do my best ;)


----------



## charliekitty

haha this is a strange question, but nothing is that strange on here right!!?

how is every ones cm, why am i getting ewcm after O, i have never noticed this before :blush:


----------



## Coleey

Not sure hun, but I know some women who have had it too. :) xx


----------



## CelticStar

charliekitty, I don't take that much notice of CM but have just checked mine to see how it compares to yours (now that would be a weird show and tell :haha: )
I've also got EWCM but because I don't take any notice of it, I couldn't tell you if it means anything :blush:

In fact, I'm not sure why I checked because now all you know is that I have EWCM as well :dohh:


----------



## sweetestsuga1

Thanks Coleey, wont be doing that again anytime soon though.

I know this is very weird and i'm only like 6 or 7 dpo but i just squeezed both my nipple (dont ask me why) and some clear fluid came out...dunno what to make of this??? any ideas ladies??

Been searching online but not found any info...


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Sweetestsuga never heard of that but i want to try now lol I got nothing out of mine, but maybe its a good sign I did find this online though ("Some women do notice a discharge from their nipples. It is normal and healthy &#8212; it's the body's way of keeping the nipple ducts open. It even happens to some guys.

The discharge may look like very thin milk, or it may be clear or light green, greyish or light yellow.")


Charliekitty
Im not sure when I O'd this month but I do think I had a bit of EWCM after which never happens now Its thicker white creamy I guess lol not much though about 2dpo it was loads of creamy lotion like CM


----------



## Coleey

Sorry hun, can't help with that. :( I just have milk from breastfeeding xx


----------



## CelticStar

sweetestsuga1 said:


> Thanks Coleey, wont be doing that again anytime soon though.
> 
> I know this is very weird and i'm only like 6 or 7 dpo but i just squeezed both my nipple (dont ask me why) and some clear fluid came out...dunno what to make of this??? any ideas ladies??
> 
> Been searching online but not found any info...

I'm sorry but I've just got to.....

Why were you squeezing your nipples? :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

Wow, busy day on the thread!! Hello all the New Ladies!!!! 
I haven't had any EWCM just creamy stuff, lol, but more than usual or I may be just imagining it. I have been all over the web today, searching symptoms and timing etc.... I think I just confuse myself with all the info!!
One thing though - when I got home today, my son was at the neighbours (she had walked him home from school as the sitter had an appt) and within 1 minute of being home I had 7 children playing in my backyard!! I sometimes feel like I have more than one as I always have crew of them in the yard, or my couch or in my kitchen etc....I keep wondering just how busy I am gonna be when more come along (my own and not random neighbourhood children), Oh well - 20 more years of this I think I could do. Anyways, sorry for the ramble.

CelticStar - I soooo agree about if you have supplies you won't need them, (we hope). My friend gave me a whole box of kotex samples 2 weeks ago and I said exactly that - "If I have all of these I won't need them".

I really hope this is all our month!!


----------



## Mas1118

Sweetestsuga - I would probably look at that as a super good sign!!!
I checked mine, lol, dry as a desert:blush::dust::dust::dust: to you and all of us!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh my goodness girls! I wanted a famous bowl really really bad last night and today so instead of giving in I made mashed potatoes to have with dinner, well as I was cutting them up I randomly thought back to a conversation I had with my mother back in January when I was pregnant (that turned into a miscarriage..) and it went along the lines of me really wanting mashed potatoes when she asked what I wanted for dinner!!! I told the DH that and he remembered it too! yay!! Im really really hoping thats a good sign.. I know every pregnancy is different though..
also, I checked my CM after reading this all day haha and its kindof EW but kindof not.. I dont know haha Im not a CM specialist! and yes Celtic! I just bought about a 4 cycle supply of some herbal tea to help regulate said cycle.. RIGHT when I bought them I thought to myself "I know Im going to spend the 20$ on this and not need them after a cycle or two.." Who knows maybe I was thinking positively that this is my month! :dust: to everyone!!!
ALSO Who is testing when? I need to keep my mind off symptom spotting but I need help not jumping the gun and testing too early! Im so sorry this was so long!:blush:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Oh my goodness girls! I wanted a famous bowl really really bad last night and today so instead of giving in I made mashed potatoes to have with dinner, well as I was cutting them up I randomly thought back to a conversation I had with my mother back in January when I was pregnant (that turned into a miscarriage..) and it went along the lines of me really wanting mashed potatoes when she asked what I wanted for dinner!!! I told the DH that and he remembered it too! yay!! Im really really hoping thats a good sign.. I know every pregnancy is different though..
> also, I checked my CM after reading this all day haha and its kindof EW but kindof not.. I dont know haha Im not a CM specialist! and yes Celtic! I just bought about a 4 cycle supply of some herbal tea to help regulate said cycle.. RIGHT when I bought them I thought to myself "I know Im going to spend the 20$ on this and not need them after a cycle or two.." Who knows maybe I was thinking positively that this is my month! :dust: to everyone!!!
> ALSO Who is testing when? I need to keep my mind off symptom spotting but I need help not jumping the gun and testing too early! Im so sorry this was so long!:blush:

That is so funny because i love famous bowls wanted one today also and had mashed potatos with dinner and couldnt even eat them something made me feel a little grossed out by them lol really hope this is a sign for both of us

Im going to test maybe the 10th i want to wait as long as I can I will be about a week late by then


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry, this may sound very cdn of me but what is famous bowl? Im assuming some sort of mashed potatoes as per convo. I have a craving for a tuna sandwich!


----------



## Mas1118

Oh and Frizbeemama, I am going to start testing friday! I have about a dozen tests from when i bought the combo pack off the net! I also have about 30 opk's too" hopefully I'm so prepared I won't need them!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

A famos bowl is some thing from resturant KFC mashed potatos,chicken,corn,gravy,and cheese in a bowl.
Hope you get your BFP soon I dont have any test right now or id pee on them every time I go pee


----------



## Mas1118

Ok, I've seen them. KFC makes me sick to my tummy so that is why I have not had one.
Thanks I hope you get your:bfp: soon too!


----------



## frisbeemama12

they are so delicious though!!! I just might give in sometime this week with us moving, we are buying lunch and dinner wednesday hahaha. I dont have the patience to wait a week after my missed period hahaha Im testing the DAY Im supposed to start (the 3rd). Ill test friday too Mas!! I think Im going to take one on wednesday to though because Im very impatient BUT Ill be expecting a negative because its so early.. only 6 to 7 dpo. 
ok so VERY weird TMI time... so last night the DH and I :sex: d last night and it shocked me because it felt like he actually hit my cervix.. which he hasnt done in MONTHS. We didnt do anything out of the ordinary so I have no idea why that happened.. any ideas ladies?


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> Ok, sorry, just a bit of a rambling thread for me to post on instead of chewing my OH's ears off with loads of baby talk :haha:
> 
> So, I have a 28 day cycle, I ovulated on 22nd September which makes me at 2dpo and I'm already going crazy :wacko:
> 
> It's only our 2nd cycle of ttc and I'm trying to be realistic and not get my hopes up after being totally unrealistic and very disappointed last cycle!
> 
> So, had my usual ovary cramps on the 22nd Sept, this time around they were on my left side, they usually swap each cycle. OH and I have been :sex: every day this cycle (not on purpose, we've just both been that way inclined :blush: ) on my O day we actually :sex: three times....What? He came home from work on a long lunch break :haha:
> 
> So, yesterday, 1dpo, I had low down cramps which were across the general area and not to one side, had a bit of backache and that's been about it.
> Today, 2dpo, same low cramps, not bad but a little achey, same back ache again and weird fluttery sensations on the left side (that could be my mind making it up though...I said I was trying to be realistic, not that I was succeeding!)
> 
> One thing that has been driving me nuts has been the amount of times that I'm going to the toilet though, not just from this cycle but from last one, I normally go through the night without having to pee once and now I'm getting up two or three times to use the toilet but when I go, the amount would barely fill an eggcup for gods sake!
> I've been checked for a UTI and I'm all clear, maybe it's my body just getting ready for when I get my BFP :laugh2:
> 
> Anyone have this problem with peeing? It'd be nice to know I'm not the only strange person :haha:
> 
> I was wondering whether I should post this in the journal section but then thought I would post it here while it's my TWW and then when I get a BFN (see? Not getting my hopes up!) I'll start a journal...
> 
> Anyone wanna join me and be TWW buddies? We can drive each other crazy :winkwink:

anyone mind if i join in? im due on oct 5th..im basically NTNP, but more on the just not protecting =)

we're newly married so if it happens it happens if it doesnt it doesnt...which i think is stressful in itself.


----------



## Mas1118

Hi babygirl, Welcome! 

Frizbeemama, I am pretty impatient too, so Friday is going to hard to wait for! Maybe try thurs with fmu! I'm nervous already, it gives me goosebumps just thinking about it, I've never had a positive hpt, except day after trigger and I only tested to see it for first time! Even though I knew it wasn't real, what a shmuck:dohh:. I had my first positive opk this month, so maybe it's a month of firsts!
When I found out I was pregnant with son forever ago, it was with a blood test and it was 4 days before my period was even due! So maybe an early test is pheasable.


----------



## frisbeemama12

hmmm its either I test wednesday or thursday.. Ill try to hold out for thursday just for you hahahaha nog guarantees though. Ill let you know what happens, Ive packed up all the other tests except one so that Im not tempted to take more than the one :haha: Hope that works! :)


----------



## Mas1118

frisbeemama12 said:


> they are so delicious though!!! I just might give in sometime this week with us moving, we are buying lunch and dinner wednesday hahaha. I dont have the patience to wait a week after my missed period hahaha Im testing the DAY Im supposed to start (the 3rd). Ill test friday too Mas!! I think Im going to take one on wednesday to though because Im very impatient BUT Ill be expecting a negative because its so early.. only 6 to 7 dpo.
> ok so VERY weird TMI time... so last night the DH and I :sex: d last night and it shocked me because it felt like he actually hit my cervix.. which he hasnt done in MONTHS. We didnt do anything out of the ordinary so I have no idea why that happened.. any ideas ladies?

For me it depends on position, it hurts like a bugger when he hits it though, my cervix I mean, lol. I'm not sure if it's a sign though:shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

frisbeemama12 said:


> hmmm its either I test wednesday or thursday.. Ill try to hold out for thursday just for you hahahaha nog guarantees though. Ill let you know what happens, Ive packed up all the other tests except one so that Im not tempted to take more than the one :haha: Hope that works! :)

Is your box of pregnancy tests the first thing that's gonna get unpacked:haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im not even going to unpack much besides our daughters toys and all our clothes first, then we have a weekend where she will be with her grandma and Im having a girls night so Im going to do my best and keep my mind off of it and try not to get those tests out until monday or tuesday :) I HIGHLY doubt that Ill make it that long :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Hey babygirl, welcome to the nut house :D

I think I'm going to start testing at 8dpo with the strips.....I know I said I wouldn't test until 6th October at the earliest but I'm dying to test now :blush:

I'm 5dpo today so only another three days to wait :happydance:

frisbeemama, I got that when we bd'd last night as well, I can't believe how much it hurt! I remember thinking at the time that I hoped it was a good sign :haha:


----------



## charliekitty

How is every one today?? =) I still have lots of Ewcm I'm confused lol, I hope I'm not ovulating late =/ I thought I Oed last week. 

Any way it's my birthday on the 5th! So I might test then and hope for an extra birthday present =)

This thread is hilarious by the way lol =D


----------



## Bean66

Hi Everyone :hi:, 

Can I join please. I think I'm 5DPO due 6th Oct (although cycles aren't that regular yet since stopping BCP). Second month TTC used SMEP but missed last two bd sessions. Hoping we caught the egg on day of pos OPK or day after? Fingers crossed? 

I'm trying not to symptom spot but boy it's hard. Going out for hubbies b'day on Saturday 9DPO so going to test then, probably too early but may go all out and use a FRER. His actual birthday is the 3rd so if it's neg I'll test again then.

Happy TWW everyone.


----------



## heavyheart

hi all my lovelies how are we all doing????? probably driving yourselves to the edge of being slightly crazy and saying out loud your trying not to symptom spot but secretly notice EVERYTHING :dohh: or is that just me???? lol. I think iam 3 or 4dpo today iam soooo hoping we did enough this month fx. I also have ewcm again which i was suprised at as i had went drier with only creamy cm at times so i also worried that i didnt ov when i thought so my plan is just to keep doing the dance to be on the safe side. Ive managed everyday except sat so ill do every other night now as iam sick to death of all the :sex::sex::sex: :haha: i find it a chore when we do it all the time!! haha

symptoms so far has been alot of gas!!!! like almighty big man farts:rofl: i also have a feeling of pressure down in my uterus sometimes it feels like i need to go to the loo but i dont and ive had alot of twinges and bubble like feelings but could be my imagination!!! xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Hey charliekitty, I don't have EWCM any more, it's gone white and creamy now...I don't have a clue about what different CM means so I'll just keep updating with information on mine for no reason whatsoever :haha:

Here's hoping that you get the best birthday present ever! FX'd! 

Hello Bean :D Your AF is due the same time as mine (and a few others as well on this thread) I know exactly what you mean about symptom spotting, I said early on that I wasn't going to take notice of everything and only note down the symptoms that I've never noticed before....Well, now I'm hyper sensitive to EVERY symptom and I can't remember if they've been like this on other cycles :dohh:
Are you in the UK? I'm asking because Savers do a kit of three testing strips for just a pound and they also do HPT for a pound as well, might be worth taking a trip there if you're on this side of the pond!

heavyheart....I'm so with you on the man farts :haha: mine have thankfully lessened off now but I'm so glad no one was around when I made my cup of tea this morning....Picture the scene : I'm in the kitchen, have just made a cuppa and am walking up the hallway to the living room with the two cats around my feet and the dog with his nose shoved up my butt....

So I'm about halfway to the living room and as I take my next step it seemed like an atomic bomb had just exploded....I was trying to think how to drop to the floor without spilling my cuppa or my bowl of cornflakes, the cats had run off and hidden somewhere, and the dog was looking extremely shell shocked (remember where his nose had been shoved!)
Then it dawned on me, that stomach ache I'd woken up with had gone!
I had just let go the biggest man fart of my life!
I actually had to look around and see if my OH had come back in after work and heard it....Mind you, I think he could have heard this one at work never mind having to be in the same house as me!
Thankfully the coast was clear and the only ones traumatised by the event were the two cats and the dog....The dog moreso!
The cats are still giving me dirty looks and the dog won't come near me now, he has been getting his own back with some truly toxic man farts of his own though :wacko:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Well looks like im the only one here with patience when it comes to testing those BFN make me so sad though.

I do have a question or two, I know in the TWW when pregnant your temp should go up or stay up but what happens after the tww if your pregnant does it still stay up? Im bad at charting I always forget my BBt til right before my period.:shrug:

My gas has returned :cry:but luckly it dont smell or make any noise im starting to think i ate something bad because ive never had farts like this they make noise and rumble low in my belly then come out peacefully anyone ever have gas like this lol


----------



## CelticStar

Hey sweetie, how long have you been ttc for? I think you did say but I've forgotten :blush:

I'm still at the stage where - although disappointed - I'm not that miserable when I get a BFN? I've/we've still got loads of things to try and things to add to my diet/his diet etc

My gas is exactly like how you describe just after I've ovulated, it's like having a thunder storm rolling round your lower abdomen! 

What thermometer are you using? I might start charting myself for next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Nope dont think Ive said Oops lol Its been 8 months it really dont seem that long though, I do get over the BFN rather quickly 

I use a regular digital basal thermometer I know people like to use the ones that measure like 1/100TH of a degree but I perfer 1/10TH and it works ,Im glad I remember to chart at the end though because the day my temp drop arond 97.3 or lower AF comes that day so know wondering if she's coming


----------



## Bean66

I really wish I had your will power Sweetie bug. This is only our second TTC cycle. But we are hoping we get a BFP either this month or next, my husbands a teacher so it would be great to have the baby before his 6 week summer holidays next year.

CelticStar your story made me laugh. I've been a bit windy but I have been before. I am getting cramping in my lower abdomen but I don't know if this is normal for me or not. Thanks for the tip re: Savers. Yeah I am in the UK, will try and pop there later.

I'm considering charting temp next cycle. At the mo I just use OPk and monitor CP and CM but that doesn't help you know when you actually ovulate. 

Willpower and good luck to everyone!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Bean-Its hard to not test but everytime I want to I try to tell myself AF coming lol That would be a great timing for you FX'd If this is my cycle ill be due right around my bday and I got excited about that


----------



## catsnfings

Hello ladies 
Sorry I dont understand most of the abbreviations on here as this is my first time. 
Im also in my 2ww tho and my test is due on 6th October.
Had my transfer on Saturday and this seems to be the longest time of my life.
Should I have felt anything by now - apart from totally bloated


----------



## CelticStar

Thanks for that sweetie, I've got a thermometer on my amazon which I'll get when I test this cycle :D

catsnfings, hello! It's perfectly normal to not have any symptoms at all, do you normally notice anything before AF? 

Oh and here's the abbreviation list that I constantly refer to ;) - Lingo and Abbreviations thread!


----------



## CelticStar

Right, this is me trying to be sensible and not get my hopes up, I've just felt my lower abdomen just above my pubic bone, my first thought is that it's a sign of AF coming this cycle :(
It feels hard and bigger than usual, I've never actually felt my belly before AF before so I'm not putting it down as a symptom.
Does anyone else get this?

I'm thinking it's just a case of my uterus "swelling" and getting ready for AF (looks like I will need that Raspberry Leaf tea and extra stock of hpt's after all :haha:)
Put together with the painful experience last night of OH - ahem - "meeting" my cervix, I'm thinking that it's my body telling me that there's no point trying any more this cycle....

But re-reading that, it could also be my body telling me that there's no point in trying any more as we've succeeded :dohh:

I'm going to think of it as the former though....Seriously NOT getting my hopes up! I'm thinking we'd have to be REALLY lucky to get a BFP on only our 2nd cycle, realistically I'm thinking it'll be more like 6th or onwards...There, head is out of the clouds and feet firmly back on the ground again....What would I do without you girls to talk at? :haha:

(That's a theoretical question, I know the answer would be - "Make us broke by spending all our money on hpt's" :haha: )


----------



## Mas1118

CelticStar said:


> Hey charliekitty, I don't have EWCM any more, it's gone white and creamy now...I don't have a clue about what different CM means so I'll just keep updating with information on mine for no reason whatsoever :haha:
> 
> Here's hoping that you get the best birthday present ever! FX'd!
> 
> Hello Bean :D Your AF is due the same time as mine (and a few others as well on this thread) I know exactly what you mean about symptom spotting, I said early on that I wasn't going to take notice of everything and only note down the symptoms that I've never noticed before....Well, now I'm hyper sensitive to EVERY symptom and I can't remember if they've been like this on other cycles :dohh:
> Are you in the UK? I'm asking because Savers do a kit of three testing strips for just a pound and they also do HPT for a pound as well, might be worth taking a trip there if you're on this side of the pond!
> 
> heavyheart....I'm so with you on the man farts :haha: mine have thankfully lessened off now but I'm so glad no one was around when I made my cup of tea this morning....Picture the scene : I'm in the kitchen, have just made a cuppa and am walking up the hallway to the living room with the two cats around my feet and the dog with his nose shoved up my butt....
> 
> So I'm about halfway to the living room and as I take my next step it seemed like an atomic bomb had just exploded....I was trying to think how to drop to the floor without spilling my cuppa or my bowl of cornflakes, the cats had run off and hidden somewhere, and the dog was looking extremely shell shocked (remember where his nose had been shoved!)
> Then it dawned on me, that stomach ache I'd woken up with had gone!
> I had just let go the biggest man fart of my life!
> I actually had to look around and see if my OH had come back in after work and heard it....Mind you, I think he could have heard this one at work never mind having to be in the same house as me!
> Thankfully the coast was clear and the only ones traumatised by the event were the two cats and the dog....The dog moreso!
> The cats are still giving me dirty looks and the dog won't come near me now, he has been getting his own back with some truly toxic man farts of his own though :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha: TOO FUNNY!!!!! I'm LMAO!


----------



## CelticStar

If you didn't gather from that post Mas, it takes me a while to get my brain functioning after I've "woken up" :blush:


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hi ladies! Would love to join the wait with you guys! This is our 1st cycle TTC #1. My cycle length has varied since coming off the pill (i used to be 28 days like clockwork) but now it ranges from 30-35, with 33 being the average over the last year. This would put AF due on Oct 6th.

I had an ovarian cyst burst about a year ago which prompted me to use OPKs to make sure my cycle had gone back to normal. I used them for about 3 months and never caught my surge. I went and had hormonal bloodwork done and everything was normal. I stopped using the OPKs because we werent quite ready to TTC and I didn't want to stress myself out unnecessarily. 

Now, this first month TTC, I used OPKs again and still didn't catch my surge, despite using them twice a day for about a week in the "prime time". I have a CBFM on order so will start with that next cycle. 

SO, I'm not completely sure how many DPOs I am because I can't pinpoint it, but I know that if AF isn't here by Oct 6th I'll be late. So would love to join the wait with you ladies!!


----------



## CelticStar

Welcome in FX'd! (sorry, my fingers have gone on a sort of strike as I've done loads of typing this morning!)

Are you going to be using the CBFM throughout the month? I'm asking as I have no ideas about OPK's or FM's! I think OPK's are only used when you think you're O'ing and FM's are used throughout the cycle? Is that right?

Here's hoping that you don't need the CBFM next cycle due to getting your BFP though! :D


----------



## Mas1118

Trying not to symptom spot (not really), but my boobs felt heavy this morning and are looking a little veinier(is that a word) than usual, I think.


----------



## Sweetiebug1

This time my boobs are actually not veiny or how ever you would say that lol but I always hear its a good sign if they are does it ever happen any other cycle mas?

I also feel like im out this month Im a little a head of most of you I think (AF due no later then the 3rd i think I dont like being first no fair) I am cramping just like when she is coming and backache only AF symptom I dont have yet is a break out which I get every time


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im hoping for the best Celtic! You seem to have all the same symptoms as me but I have so many hot flashes!! I have the same "tight" feeling in my lower abdomen that I KNOW I had when I got pregnant last time. Im taking it as a good sign :) Im still holding out and not testing until thursday morning!!


----------



## CelticStar

Hot flashes? As in you're just sitting there and all of a sudden you feel as if you're drenched in sweat and just can't cool down?

I really hope this is a lucky month for us (baby dust...Where's that freaking baby dust? Found it! :dust: :dust: :dust: ) At the same time I really don't want to believe it could be...Does that make sense?


----------



## frisbeemama12

it makes complete sense.. Im worried that Im getting my hopes too high :sad2: and YES it doesnt matter if Im sitting on the couch watching a movie with a fan on me in 65 degree weather I STILL have them since I O'd! These hot flashes are soooo intense! Today my abdomen feels a little more tight and I felt something similar to round ligament pain early this morning when getting up out of bed I could just be trying to find things that are symptoms.. :blush:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:!!!!! and more freaking :dust: !!!


----------



## CelticStar

Right, in the interest of keeping our feet on the ground, I declare our symptoms as normal AF symptoms.

We will NOT be encouraging each other (GAH! hot flash again, getting beyond a joke now!) and we will be telling each other that it's only AF......Deal?

You can give in and test on Thursday, I'm going to hold out until I'm at least 10dpo (should be Sunday) and then we can commiserate with each other!

Baby dust!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust::dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Coleey

Well said hun! I'm trying so hard not to get my hopes up lol xx


----------



## CelticStar

I know people say that if you think positive then good things will happen but in my experience if you think positive then you just get more disappointment in the end....

So I'm doing the opposite and thinking this isn't going to be lucky for me (still hope it is for you ladies though! - Quick!! Baby dust needed! :dust: ) 

And yes....I do have some Irish blood which explains my unlogic :haha:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hey all! Just checking in. Having a little outbreak today which is not normal!! Normally my skin is clear until AF started. No other symptoms though. X :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

You know you're ttc when acne is thought to be a good thing :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha ok deal Celtic.. Im hoping AF will come TOMORROW so I can stop symptom spotting and try again!


----------



## Mas1118

Sweetiebug, I have not had heavy boobs or enlarged boobs since I have been on the clomid, this is my 4th cycle. So I am taking it as a good sign! And I have a pimple on my cheek (weird spot eh). I'm reaching now!


----------



## Shorty88

Hey I'm due af 6th of oct wondering if anyone is experiencing cramps like af cramps but lower down? Should I be worried or is this a good sign?


----------



## Mrs Mc

CelticStar said:


> You know you're ttc when acne is thought to be a good thing :haha:

:haha::haha: 
Instead of covering them in make up I feel like pointing them out to everyone! Look, look, spots!!!:happydance:


----------



## Fingersxed4

CelticStar said:


> Welcome in FX'd! (sorry, my fingers have gone on a sort of strike as I've done loads of typing this morning!)
> 
> Are you going to be using the CBFM throughout the month? I'm asking as I have no ideas about OPK's or FM's! I think OPK's are only used when you think you're O'ing and FM's are used throughout the cycle? Is that right?
> 
> Here's hoping that you don't need the CBFM next cycle due to getting your BFP though! :D

Hey! Yes, you use the CBFM throughout the month, from what I can tell! Apparently your estrogen increases in the days leading up to ovulation. The monitor gives you "highes" as your estrogen increases and then it gives you "peaks" when your LH surges. I'm hoping that even if it can't catch my LH that knowing when the estrogen is higher will help us time the BD'ing. 

Plus, and I'm sure this might sound very selfish, but this is my mindset. Since I can't tell when I ovulate, every month I'm increasing the amount of days where I'm not drinking alcohol, staying away from caffeine....basically PRETENDING like im pregnant and doing everything right because i could be. This is our first TWW and my poor husband has quickly realized wine nights are not nearly as fun by himself!:haha: I hope that the monitor can help shorten the time of unknown. I'm not saying that I am going to go out and get hammered from the time I'm on AF to ovulation while drinking gallons of coffee but I have found that in the TWW I am increasingly more careful then when I know I'm not pregnant. I can imagine that that, on top of the disappointment of BFN's will get old very quickly, so I'm trying to figure out how to keep it as stress free as possible. I am hoping the CBFM helps that. Hope that makes sense and I don't sound like a miserable cow!

Onto symptom spotting! Assuming I'm anywhere from 4-8 DPO, I have had some seriously weird stabbing pains in the middle of my boobs. They only last for a few seconds and are totally random. It has happened on both sides but not at the same time. That and a lot of creamy CM, which I feel is abnormal for me leading up to AF but I might just be making myself believe that


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Mrs Mc said:


> Hey all! Just checking in. Having a little outbreak today which is not normal!! Normally my skin is clear until AF started. No other symptoms though. X :dust:

My skin is the other way around I break out like crazy before AF but so far nothing its the only could sign I have :dust:


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Mas1118 said:


> Sweetiebug, I have not had heavy boobs or enlarged boobs since I have been on the clomid, this is my 4th cycle. So I am taking it as a good sign! And I have a pimple on my cheek (weird spot eh). I'm reaching now!

Well yaaay for heavy boobs lol:happydance: cheek pimples suck 
My boobs were heavier they seem to have deflated now though :growlmad:


----------



## ginius

Since joining this forum, the first thing I do every AM is ck Celtic's avatar for the daily DPO symptoms. :thumbup: Love it! (even though I haven't exp any of them). My gas has also passed as well........


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Fingersxed4 said:


> Hi ladies! Would love to join the wait with you guys! This is our 1st cycle TTC #1. My cycle length has varied since coming off the pill (i used to be 28 days like clockwork) but now it ranges from 30-35, with 33 being the average over the last year. This would put AF due on Oct 6th.
> 
> I had an ovarian cyst burst about a year ago which prompted me to use OPKs to make sure my cycle had gone back to normal. I used them for about 3 months and never caught my surge. I went and had hormonal bloodwork done and everything was normal. I stopped using the OPKs because we werent quite ready to TTC and I didn't want to stress myself out unnecessarily.
> 
> Now, this first month TTC, I used OPKs again and still didn't catch my surge, despite using them twice a day for about a week in the "prime time". I have a CBFM on order so will start with that next cycle.
> 
> SO, I'm not completely sure how many DPOs I am because I can't pinpoint it, but I know that if AF isn't here by Oct 6th I'll be late. So would love to join the wait with you ladies!!

33 is about my average too the 2nd of oct. will be Cd33 for me but just in case its a bit longer this month I wont consider myself late until the 6th So we are pretty similar.
You can Ovulate anytime of the month just typically in that "prime time" but your LP could be longer then alot of women so then you might be O'ing early you want to start testing soon after AF.
Now I might be crazy but I really think I O'd a week before that "prime time" this month and sometimes you Ovulate late I know soooo much work
FX'd this is your month
:dust:


----------



## Fingersxed4

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Would love to join the wait with you guys! This is our 1st cycle TTC #1. My cycle length has varied since coming off the pill (i used to be 28 days like clockwork) but now it ranges from 30-35, with 33 being the average over the last year. This would put AF due on Oct 6th.
> 
> I had an ovarian cyst burst about a year ago which prompted me to use OPKs to make sure my cycle had gone back to normal. I used them for about 3 months and never caught my surge. I went and had hormonal bloodwork done and everything was normal. I stopped using the OPKs because we werent quite ready to TTC and I didn't want to stress myself out unnecessarily.
> 
> Now, this first month TTC, I used OPKs again and still didn't catch my surge, despite using them twice a day for about a week in the "prime time". I have a CBFM on order so will start with that next cycle.
> 
> SO, I'm not completely sure how many DPOs I am because I can't pinpoint it, but I know that if AF isn't here by Oct 6th I'll be late. So would love to join the wait with you ladies!!
> 
> 33 is about my average too the 2nd of oct. will be Cd33 for me but just in case its a bit longer this month I wont consider myself late until the 6th So we are pretty similar.
> You can Ovulate anytime of the month just typically in that "prime time" but your LP could be longer then alot of women so then you might be O'ing early you want to start testing soon after AF.
> Now I might be crazy but I really think I O'd a week before that "prime time" this month and sometimes you Ovulate late I know soooo much work
> FX'd this is your month
> :dust:Click to expand...

Nice to have a buddy whose cycles are around 33 days :) do you know how long your LP usually is? Ae you going to test early or wait for AF not to show? I can't decide....I haven't bought any HPTs so far so I'm hoping that will keep me somewhat sane in the wait!

FX'd this is your month as well!!!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Fingersxed4 said:


> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Would love to join the wait with you guys! This is our 1st cycle TTC #1. My cycle length has varied since coming off the pill (i used to be 28 days like clockwork) but now it ranges from 30-35, with 33 being the average over the last year. This would put AF due on Oct 6th.
> 
> I had an ovarian cyst burst about a year ago which prompted me to use OPKs to make sure my cycle had gone back to normal. I used them for about 3 months and never caught my surge. I went and had hormonal bloodwork done and everything was normal. I stopped using the OPKs because we werent quite ready to TTC and I didn't want to stress myself out unnecessarily.
> 
> Now, this first month TTC, I used OPKs again and still didn't catch my surge, despite using them twice a day for about a week in the "prime time". I have a CBFM on order so will start with that next cycle.
> 
> SO, I'm not completely sure how many DPOs I am because I can't pinpoint it, but I know that if AF isn't here by Oct 6th I'll be late. So would love to join the wait with you ladies!!
> 
> 33 is about my average too the 2nd of oct. will be Cd33 for me but just in case its a bit longer this month I wont consider myself late until the 6th So we are pretty similar.
> You can Ovulate anytime of the month just typically in that "prime time" but your LP could be longer then alot of women so then you might be O'ing early you want to start testing soon after AF.
> Now I might be crazy but I really think I O'd a week before that "prime time" this month and sometimes you Ovulate late I know soooo much work
> FX'd this is your month
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to have a buddy whose cycles are around 33 days :) do you know how long your LP usually is? Ae you going to test early or wait for AF not to show? I can't decide....I haven't bought any HPTs so far so I'm hoping that will keep me somewhat sane in the wait!
> 
> FX'd this is your month as well!!!Click to expand...

My LP is usually 16 days Only way Ill test early is if I vomit lol I never get sick so 
that will be my for sure sign other wise ill wait until the 10th to test for some reason I like to wait I think the chances of seeing 2 lines are greater if I wait,when do you plan to test?


----------



## littlepeps

Hi Ladies ... Im at 6dpo ..... and I woke up feeling very ill this morning .... I had very bad cramps in my lower abdomen, almost like pressure was being applied .. sore to the point it woke me and I felt soo sick for most of the day and had alot of trapped wind and I had no curry last night so I cant blame that this time !!! .. Ive also had a temp drop so maybe its implantation, no spotting yet ....... time will tell :)


----------



## CelticStar

That sounds really positive littlepeps! Here's hoping!!! x


----------



## babygirl1

Sweetiebug1 said:


> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Would love to join the wait with you guys! This is our 1st cycle TTC #1. My cycle length has varied since coming off the pill (i used to be 28 days like clockwork) but now it ranges from 30-35, with 33 being the average over the last year. This would put AF due on Oct 6th.
> 
> I had an ovarian cyst burst about a year ago which prompted me to use OPKs to make sure my cycle had gone back to normal. I used them for about 3 months and never caught my surge. I went and had hormonal bloodwork done and everything was normal. I stopped using the OPKs because we werent quite ready to TTC and I didn't want to stress myself out unnecessarily.
> 
> Now, this first month TTC, I used OPKs again and still didn't catch my surge, despite using them twice a day for about a week in the "prime time". I have a CBFM on order so will start with that next cycle.
> 
> SO, I'm not completely sure how many DPOs I am because I can't pinpoint it, but I know that if AF isn't here by Oct 6th I'll be late. So would love to join the wait with you ladies!!
> 
> 33 is about my average too the 2nd of oct. will be Cd33 for me but just in case its a bit longer this month I wont consider myself late until the 6th So we are pretty similar.
> You can Ovulate anytime of the month just typically in that "prime time" but your LP could be longer then alot of women so then you might be O'ing early you want to start testing soon after AF.
> Now I might be crazy but I really think I O'd a week before that "prime time" this month and sometimes you Ovulate late I know soooo much work
> FX'd this is your month
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to have a buddy whose cycles are around 33 days :) do you know how long your LP usually is? Ae you going to test early or wait for AF not to show? I can't decide....I haven't bought any HPTs so far so I'm hoping that will keep me somewhat sane in the wait!
> 
> FX'd this is your month as well!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My LP is usually 16 days Only way Ill test early is if I vomit lol I never get sick so
> that will be my for sure sign other wise ill wait until the 10th to test for some reason I like to wait I think the chances of seeing 2 lines are greater if I wait,when do you plan to test?Click to expand...

i try to wait as long as possible to test too! i wont keep tests in the house so that makes it a bit harder to POAS constantly lol..but i have been known to go out and buy them when the urge strikes. 

I've been sick for about 3 weeks..the dr's thought it was bronchitis, but it turns out that its asthma attacks that are causing me to have bronchitis..now we're treating the asthma and i finally feel better..the cough is still horrible =( 
but now im thinking i heard people mention using cough meds to get preggers? hmm must go to google NOW lol

I've been on cough meds for 3 weeks =0x

Good luck my gassy girlies


----------



## Fingersxed4

I think not having tests in the house is the answer for me because I know I have zero willpower :) so sweetie bug, you're going to wait until the 10th? I think I'm going to test around the 6th. I could have O'ed as early as 9/17 (according to EWCM and OV pain) or as late as 9/24 (see how much I need that clear blue fertility monitor....desperate!) so by 10/6, if AF hasn't showed, I'll be somewhere between 12-19DPO...

On the upside, with having that much of a swing in terms of when I might have O'ed, it does keep me from getting super excited about AF not coming because I just keep telling myself I'm on the shorter end of that range!


----------



## Fingersxed4

babygirl1 said:


> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweetiebug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Would love to join the wait with you guys! This is our 1st cycle TTC #1. My cycle length has varied since coming off the pill (i used to be 28 days like clockwork) but now it ranges from 30-35, with 33 being the average over the last year. This would put AF due on Oct 6th.
> 
> I had an ovarian cyst burst about a year ago which prompted me to use OPKs to make sure my cycle had gone back to normal. I used them for about 3 months and never caught my surge. I went and had hormonal bloodwork done and everything was normal. I stopped using the OPKs because we werent quite ready to TTC and I didn't want to stress myself out unnecessarily.
> 
> Now, this first month TTC, I used OPKs again and still didn't catch my surge, despite using them twice a day for about a week in the "prime time". I have a CBFM on order so will start with that next cycle.
> 
> SO, I'm not completely sure how many DPOs I am because I can't pinpoint it, but I know that if AF isn't here by Oct 6th I'll be late. So would love to join the wait with you ladies!!
> 
> 33 is about my average too the 2nd of oct. will be Cd33 for me but just in case its a bit longer this month I wont consider myself late until the 6th So we are pretty similar.
> You can Ovulate anytime of the month just typically in that "prime time" but your LP could be longer then alot of women so then you might be O'ing early you want to start testing soon after AF.
> Now I might be crazy but I really think I O'd a week before that "prime time" this month and sometimes you Ovulate late I know soooo much work
> FX'd this is your month
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Nice to have a buddy whose cycles are around 33 days :) do you know how long your LP usually is? Ae you going to test early or wait for AF not to show? I can't decide....I haven't bought any HPTs so far so I'm hoping that will keep me somewhat sane in the wait!
> 
> FX'd this is your month as well!!!Click to expand...
> 
> My LP is usually 16 days Only way Ill test early is if I vomit lol I never get sick so
> that will be my for sure sign other wise ill wait until the 10th to test for some reason I like to wait I think the chances of seeing 2 lines are greater if I wait,when do you plan to test?Click to expand...
> 
> i try to wait as long as possible to test too! i wont keep tests in the house so that makes it a bit harder to POAS constantly lol..but i have been known to go out and buy them when the urge strikes.
> 
> I've been sick for about 3 weeks..the dr's thought it was bronchitis, but it turns out that its asthma attacks that are causing me to have bronchitis..now we're treating the asthma and i finally feel better..the cough is still horrible =(
> but now im thinking i heard people mention using cough meds to get preggers? hmm must go to google NOW lol
> 
> I've been on cough meds for 3 weeks =0x
> 
> Good luck my gassy girliesClick to expand...

Hey babygirl1! I have read somewhere on here about cough meds. I'm not positive but I think they say it might make your CM more sperm friendly!:)


----------



## duckytwins

wow, everyone's symptoms sound so promising!! i still don't really have any. maybe that's a good thing, though, since every other cycle, i probably imagined every one there is! (i bet i can imagine prostate cancer if i wanted to! :rofl: )

i have the day off today, so i slept about the entire day (from about 10am - 145pm)! it was WONDERFUL! 

gotta get my butt in gear now though! 

crossables crossed and :dust: to everyone!


----------



## Olivias Mum

Hiya everyone.

After reading all the comments im still not sure what all the abbreviations mean, so i wont make myself look stupid, i'll just use language that i understand.

My period lol is due on the 6/8 october! so desperate to be pregnant. Its prob far to early to do tests but im that psychotic that ive done THREEE!!!! Anyway, all negative (funnily enough). When can i do a test and it be a realistic result.

Loving the fact that everyone is having strong pregnancy symptoms. Im sure i had implantation bleeding a week ago, with some stomach cramps here and there. And there was two days that i felt i had really strong lower back aches. But it lasted two/three hours and disappeared. Not really weeing anymore than usual :/

I just hate waiting! So impatient!

Is anyone else going abit mad with testing lol ? Or am i really loosing the plot. My Husband is abit peed off that i keep wanting to do them. Its clearly not as anxious as me! :)


----------



## MammaHuff12

Hello all! I am new to the forum but AF is due for me on October 8. My husband and I are TTC baby number 3. I had my IUD removed on August 9 and had one 27 day cycle. We were going to wait until January to start trying but decided, why wait. We have had two miscarriages in the past so I am VERY nervous and trying to not to get my hopes up. Hoping I can get through the next two weeks without losing my mind!! LOL!!!


----------



## babygirl1

Hey babygirl1! I have read somewhere on here about cough meds. I'm not positive but I think they say it might make your CM more sperm friendly!:)[/QUOTE]

I went to Google and read a few different links.
Guafenisen , which is an expectorant thins out mucus in the lungs..so they are saying that it will also thin out the cervical mucus to make it more swimmer friendly lol.

Which is totally cool with me because i was on Robitussin for like 8 days straight...through what my womans app says was ovulation ( i really havent been doing much charting..no temps) just dates and stuff.


----------



## Olivias Mum

My Af is due the 8th too :) . Dont worry im going crazy and starting to become very impatient! Glad theres other crazy people out there too :) Lets hope all goes well in two weeks. The waiting is driving me nuts lol


----------



## duckytwins

welcome olivia's mum! my period (af - aunt flo) is due on oct. 2. if she doesn't come then, i will test (poas - pee on a stick) either the 3rd or the 4th. i have a test sitting in my bathroom right now, but i'm trying desparately to forget it's there (and i hope i don't actually *forget* and go out and spend money on more! lol) 

i am pretty asymptomatic, which is different than every other cycle. so i'm not sure what to think. the only "symptoms" i have are maybe some excess gassiness, having a greater urgency to pee (like when i gotta go, i GOTTA GO and then i RUN!), tender nipples for a few days, maybe???? and that's about it. 

crossables crossed for you!


----------



## duckytwins

welcome mamma! so sorry to hear about your m/cs. we are ttc #3 as well. we had twins after having 2 m/cs, so anything's possible! it is scary to put yourself out there again, only to hope hope hope you won't lose another one. good luck to you! crossables crossed!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Fingersxed4 said:


> I think not having tests in the house is the answer for me because I know I have zero willpower :) so sweetie bug, you're going to wait until the 10th? I think I'm going to test around the 6th. I could have O'ed as early as 9/17 (according to EWCM and OV pain) or as late as 9/24 (see how much I need that clear blue fertility monitor....desperate!) so by 10/6, if AF hasn't showed, I'll be somewhere between 12-19DPO...
> 
> On the upside, with having that much of a swing in terms of when I might have O'ed, it does keep me from getting super excited about AF not coming because I just keep telling myself I'm on the shorter end of that range!

yea well right now not having any helps me too because It hard for me to even go to the store I dislocated my knee in aug. and it hasnt healed right so im hoping around on one leg lol I think I O'ed on like 9/10 I dont know if that even possible lol but I had EWCM and OV pain then and EWCM also on 9/14-9/15 but its was a little more watery and notice a lot of ladies get EWCM again after they O
I dont even know lol I feel dumb thinking I could have O'ed that early :shrug: so If i did ovulate that early it (id be like 17dpo)and this is my month it would show on a test now but im going to wait it out


----------



## charliekitty

wow this thread has been busy today!! my ewcm seems to have now gone! strange ay lol, iv had the worst stomach pains this last few days, felt like somne one has kicked me! i had that last month tho, i think its all the bding haha

i so hope all u lovely ladiues get ur bfps this month :flower:


----------



## Olivias Mum

Ducky Twins ! Haha thanks for explaining all that. Now i feel like i know what everyone is talking about :) 

Oh god, i am really gassy!! Which is unusual for me lol, but i fort that might be coz im anxious. My mood is really bad, im usually a really happy bubbly person, but lately im being very picky and negative lol I just cant seem to help it. My poor husband lol! I dont really remember feeling this bad when i was pregnant with my daughter, which makes me fink that im not pregnant. So when u doing that test upstairs? I got some strips off internet, and im trying to wait until the 8th. Easier said than done!

Fingers crossed!!


----------



## babygirl1

Okay so Google is definitely a good tool! lol.

I found out that robitussin is the brand you want to take if you want to thin your mucus...........and then i found out that im as im going to call it " hip hop cool" 
the prometh with codeine that i had to take for the horrible coughs is called "purple drank" on the streets and its even talked about in hip hop songs...oh boy...kids will do anything these days huh?

So being on Robitussin may help me this month...things are looking brighter =)


----------



## CelticStar

babygirl1 said:


> Good luck my gassy girlies

That made me giggle so much!! Yeah...We're the gassy girlies :haha:



Olivias Mum said:


> Hiya everyone.
> 
> After reading all the comments im still not sure what all the abbreviations mean, so i wont make myself look stupid, i'll just use language that i understand.
> 
> My period lol is due on the 6/8 october! so desperate to be pregnant. Its prob far to early to do tests but im that psychotic that ive done THREEE!!!! Anyway, all negative (funnily enough). When can i do a test and it be a realistic result.
> 
> Loving the fact that everyone is having strong pregnancy symptoms. Im sure i had implantation bleeding a week ago, with some stomach cramps here and there. And there was two days that i felt i had really strong lower back aches. But it lasted two/three hours and disappeared. Not really weeing anymore than usual :/
> 
> I just hate waiting! So impatient!
> 
> Is anyone else going abit mad with testing lol ? Or am i really loosing the plot. My Husband is abit peed off that i keep wanting to do them. Its clearly not as anxious as me! :)

Hiya!! :D

I find this thread really helpful for getting used to the lingo, I still use it now :thumbup:

If you have a regular 28 day cycle and you ovulate on day 14 (cd14) then you'll be about the same as me in that you'll now be 5 days past ovulation (5dpo) and from what I've seen posted on here, people start to get BFP's (big fat positives) from about 10dpo, I'm going to do my first test on Sunday as that's when I'll be 10dpo and if we've been successful this cycle then I should be able to get a result then...

All that depends on how long your cycle is and when you ovulate though, but you can use that as a rough guide :flower:

As for us all having strong pregnancy symptoms? I think I'm getting them because even though I'm determined not to symptom spot, my mind hasn't grasped that yet and so I'm hyper sensitive to EVERYTHING going on in my body :haha:

I went completely mad with testing last cycle and went through six CB's (clear blue tests) which I know not a lot of people are keen on as the blue dye tests do seem to have more cases of evaps (evaporations) and false positives.....Every single one of them came back negative for me though so they did their jobs :haha:
This cycle I've been better so far, although I did buy nine strip tests and two hpt's (home pregnancy tests) from savers as they were only £1 each....So I figure I've got nine pink dye tests for £5 which is still cheaper than one CB - It's a bargain...Honest!! :blush:

Hey mammahuff! I had my Nexplanon implant taken out on August 5th so we're pretty close in that respect!
Good luck with not losing your mind though....We encourage insanity on this thread ;)

Baby dust for everyone!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Bean66

Shorty88 said:


> Hey I'm due af 6th of oct wondering if anyone is experiencing cramps like af cramps but lower down? Should I be worried or is this a good sign?


Hi Shorty88, I am due in the 6th too (now ~6dpo) and have been having very cramps all day, like low grade period pains. Very low and central. I also checked CM (internally, sorry TMI) and it was brown tinged. I did have cramping last month for the 2 weeks before AF but it was a anovulation cycle and 56days long. I don't remember having it the cycles before. I stopped the BCP in March, first cycle after was 56 days, then 36day, then 31day, then 56days again (I think a long haul flight messed me up). I'm not really sure what my usual AF symptoms are. 

Either way I don't think it's something to worry about. Fingers crossed it's a good sign.


----------



## candkain

o.k so af is due oct 6, and im desperately waiting!!! Im trying not to test until sunday, but today i went to a value store to get a hpt cause im impatient...lol, and guess what!!! they were totally OUT!!! Not a single test!!! I guess its forcing me to be patient!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Shorty88 said:


> Hey I'm due af 6th of oct wondering if anyone is experiencing cramps like af cramps but lower down? Should I be worried or is this a good sign?

It might be a good sign:thumbup: hope so!


----------



## Mas1118

babygirl1 said:


> Hey babygirl1! I have read somewhere on here about cough meds. I'm not positive but I think they say it might make your CM more sperm friendly!:)

I went to Google and read a few different links.
Guafenisen , which is an expectorant thins out mucus in the lungs..so they are saying that it will also thin out the cervical mucus to make it more swimmer friendly lol.

Which is totally cool with me because i was on Robitussin for like 8 days straight...through what my womans app says was ovulation ( i really havent been doing much charting..no temps) just dates and stuff.[/QUOTE]

Also try pressed lubricant, you can get it online at early pregnancy tests.com or amazon. It creates a sperm friendly environment and helps the sperm travlel to where it needs to go.


----------



## Mas1118

More symptom spotting! I feel sick and kinda weak/shaky, unsettled like I have restless leg syndrome from the neck to my thighs. weird I know but that is how I have felt for about 2hrs. The gas is back too and I'm bloated! I sound like a regular complainer eh. 

Hello to all the new ladies! Good luck everyone!:dust::dust:


----------



## MammaHuff12

Thanks all!!! I am enjoying the site. Everyone is so supportive which is great. Just trying to keep myself busy and not thinking about testing. Spending the day playing with the kids...they are 5 and 3 1/2. I am also in my last semester of nursing school so trying to work on assignments today. Busy...busy.....but my mind keeps wandering. I ordered some cheap pregnancy tests online today......fairy dust to all!!!! :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Symptom spotting today too Mas :haha: My jeans actually were a touch snug which means the bloating and fatness Ive been feeling isnt just in my head.. AF isnt due until the 3rd or 4th and today Im about 7dpo I think.. Im testing thursday but if its a BFN then Im waiting for a while to test again..


----------



## CelticStar

candkain said:


> o.k so af is due oct 6, and im desperately waiting!!! Im trying not to test until sunday, but today i went to a value store to get a hpt cause im impatient...lol, and guess what!!! they were totally OUT!!! Not a single test!!! I guess its forcing me to be patient!!!

Oooooo divine intervention or what? :haha:

If AF is due October 6th then it would be too early for anything to show on a hpt anyway so think of it as money saved :winkwink:

I'm just waiting for the day that I go to the toilet again and have a proper wee! I'm getting sick of having that urgent feeling and when I get there it's a pitiful dribble *sigh* oh well, I guess it's a way of burning calories by constantly running to the loo :haha:


----------



## candkain

i know right!! I know its to early to get a bfp but the urge it ourageous!! my dh is telling me to wait until sunday but i know i cant wait that long. im gonna test probably on friday.. no new symptoms just a lil gassy and still having cramps.....


----------



## Natashadenzy

Ok so AF is due on the 4th and I want to test SOOOOOOOOOO bad! I feel like such a baby :) patience is not a virtue I posess! 

Thank goodness for you ladies, you keep me laughing! So my temp has been like this:

97.86
97.32
97.25
98.2
97.66
98.02
97.97
97.52
97.32
97.45
98.90
didn't test today
98.31
didn't test
98.26
97.95
98.23

So looks like I o'd 7 days ago...right?


----------



## CelticStar

When you were 98.90?

I'd say that was most likely (although I confess to knowing nothing about temps and charting!)


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Natashadenzy said:


> Ok so AF is due on the 4th and I want to test SOOOOOOOOOO bad! I feel like such a baby :) patience is not a virtue I posess!
> 
> Thank goodness for you ladies, you keep me laughing! So my temp has been like this:
> 
> 97.86
> 97.32
> 97.25
> 98.2
> 97.66
> 98.02
> 97.97
> 97.52
> 97.32
> 97.45
> 98.90
> didn't test today
> 98.31
> didn't test
> 98.26
> 97.95
> 98.23
> 
> So looks like I o'd 7 days ago...right?

I thought when you ovulated there was a temp dip like a 97.32??


----------



## catsnfings

ok so now Im confused - I thought earlier this link was for your pregnancy tests being due on 6th October?? Everyone seems to be saying their period is due on 6th.

I have no idea when mine is due - had the egg transfer on Saturday and been told not to test til 6th. Is my AF likely to come before that then?? With all the injections my cycle was all messed up - i guess I ovulated somewhere around end of last week when they did the egg collection??
I was told it was the progesterone that would make me bloated and heavy sore boobies.
The clinic have been really rubbish about giving any info - no idea what to expect, what to do or not do, what not to eat/drink etc. Have found some stuff out by looking through sites but the clinic just seemed to put the eggs back in and then send you off to manage yourself :(


----------



## Mas1118

catsnfings said:


> ok so now Im confused - I thought earlier this link was for your pregnancy tests being due on 6th October?? Everyone seems to be saying their period is due on 6th.
> 
> I have no idea when mine is due - had the egg transfer on Saturday and been told not to test til 6th. Is my AF likely to come before that then?? With all the injections my cycle was all messed up - i guess I ovulated somewhere around end of last week when they did the egg collection??
> I was told it was the progesterone that would make me bloated and heavy sore boobies.
> The clinic have been really rubbish about giving any info - no idea what to expect, what to do or not do, what not to eat/drink etc. Have found some stuff out by looking through sites but the clinic just seemed to put the eggs back in and then send you off to manage yourself :(


Hi there, if they said to test on the 6 at the earliest then AF is prob due the 8th to the 10th. Generally AF will start 2 weeks approx after ov unless you have a long cycle.
best of luck!


----------



## Mas1118

frisbeemama12 said:


> Symptom spotting today too Mas :haha: My jeans actually were a touch snug which means the bloating and fatness Ive been feeling isnt just in my head.. AF isnt due until the 3rd or 4th and today Im about 7dpo I think.. Im testing thursday but if its a BFN then Im waiting for a while to test again..

Yup, right now I'm like crazed lady, symptom spotting every chance.:wacko: oh well, I guess we will see. I just feel that the iui upped my chances! Every month since my son was about two we have been ttc on and off (took some time off and were careful and such, prob no reason to be careful in our case, when I went to school and stuff) for 3 to 4 years, and for two years straight, we have been ttc, so I have had slot of negatives and AF. Rearing her ugly red face too many times. We finally decided to get help last fall but never got to see fertility clinic until the spring. But now knowing his :spermy: got put where it belongs, and slot of them, with three good eggs, well I am positive in a way and in a way I'm not. 
I'm feeling a little better though, tummy has settled. I ate a really good dinner, so now I'm just full!
Sorry for the rant, I know everyone is also ttc just as hard and I wish everyone the absolute best of luck!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Natashadenzy

Sweetiebug1:

Oh no, I hope that is not true because we did not bd around then :( 

My cycle is all crazy. I have been doing the clear blude digitail test for OPK's. It said I o'd the day after AF was over (12th of this month) and then it said I did again a week and a half later on the 21st of this month. When the opk gives the thumbs up the instructions say "it's go time for 48 hours" -- I translated it :)
So we bd'ed 12, 13, 14, 17, 21, 22, 23.....TMI? 

Oh I hope I didn't screw up my chances! Man, we spen all of our 20's trying NOT to get knocke up and now.....what's up with that?!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Natashadenzy said:


> Sweetiebug1:
> 
> Oh no, I hope that is not true because we did not bd around then :(
> 
> My cycle is all crazy. I have been doing the clear blude digitail test for OPK's. It said I o'd the day after AF was over (12th of this month) and then it said I did again a week and a half later on the 21st of this month. When the opk gives the thumbs up the instructions say "it's go time for 48 hours" -- I translated it :)
> So we bd'ed 12, 13, 14, 17, 21, 22, 23.....TMI?
> 
> Oh I hope I didn't screw up my chances! Man, we spen all of our 20's trying NOT to get knocke up and now.....what's up with that?!

I might be wrong but I always thought and read when theres a dip you ovulate once the temps start to rise you already o'ed Im not a pro though so maybe im wrong you still have a good chance with all the bd'ing :winkwink: dont forget them :spermy: can hang out for a while


----------



## agreeksmom

my af due aug 2 and no signs expect pains in my lower pelvic region


----------



## sammy1205

Natashadenzy said:


> Sweetiebug1:
> 
> Oh no, I hope that is not true because we did not bd around then :(
> 
> My cycle is all crazy. I have been doing the clear blude digitail test for OPK's. It said I o'd the day after AF was over (12th of this month) and then it said I did again a week and a half later on the 21st of this month. When the opk gives the thumbs up the instructions say "it's go time for 48 hours" -- I translated it :)
> So we bd'ed 12, 13, 14, 17, 21, 22, 23.....TMI?
> 
> Oh I hope I didn't screw up my chances! Man, we spen all of our 20's trying NOT to get knocke up and now.....what's up with that?!

I haven't read all the responses but it is probably unlikely you O'd the day after aF stopped, so I would think your body jsut had a high amount of LH surge, it is more likely you O the +OPK the week and a half later. OPKs can be + all cycle long, it just means the surge is present, only temping will confirm that it actually happened


----------



## sammy1205

I am due 10/06 or 10/7. I am only 5 DPO and when I went shopping today I wanted the vomit at the smell of candles today.


----------



## Natashadenzy

Thanks so much for all the input! I am praying for some baby dust to come our way! !


----------



## dinidani

hello all the newbies i havent been on this post in a long time i think i too is very badly symptom spotting bigger boobs realy gases tired ( all i do all day when home from work is sleep any way so no change there) but feeling tired all day sniffley nose pain in my left side its all realy great apparently i had a bit if pinkiish brown discharge a few days back but i realy am not wanting to get mine or the other halfs hopes up i realy dont as we want this so bad is it still to early to test???? xxx FXed


----------



## CelticStar

Afternoon gassy girlies! :haha:

I feel so "blah" today, got backache, weird fluttery cramps, no energy and this is a weird one - when I touch my lower abdomen, it feels sort of numb? :(

I think AF is going to appear, in fact I'm so convinced of it that I don't even think I'm going to test on Sunday, the only positive thing is that my skin is remarkably clear for this time in my cycle....Garnier's face wash is a good thing!

Right, got to go into town and get my nails done, something I usually love but it's a real chore today, I think I might buy some chocolate while I'm out and invite one of my girly mates over for a cuppa and gossip, see if that picks me up any!

Oh....I'm still wee'ing loads! I can't remember the last time I slept through the night, I'm getting up every couple of hours to do the pitiful dribbles...Maybe it's lack of decent sleep that's making me feel rubbish today? 

Meh.....Of to the nail salon I go then! Hopefully I'll be more positive when I get back :blush:

Baby dust for everyone!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Coleey

Keep your chin up chick! :hugs: 
Defo get some chocolate, I'm going to get some today too! It's a girls best friend <3
Have a fab day hunni! :) xx


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Celtic 
Hope your day gets better You have such good symptoms really hope this is your month
I also have clear skin this month still so odd for me

I feel like AF will be here soon I really thought this was my month but symptoms are going away only thing left are cramps and my temp keeps dropping unless it goes up in the morning I know I am out this month
Even though I think AF is coming for me Im still excited for you ladies no way we all will get BFN


----------



## CelticStar

Thanks girls, I guess I'm just having a depressed day lol.

I'm not even thinking of any of it as symptoms today, I'm THAT convinced I'm out :(

Sod it...Chocolate and nail salon is calling! (yes, I've actually been on B&B since my last post...It's an addiction!!)


----------



## dinidani

chin up celtic im on a downer i have been having very positive symptoms but i realy am gonna be gutted if i get a bfn so is the other half we have tried everything new this cycle and he keeps saying that he has a feeling but dont kno what its about and i realy dont wqant af to show up this month realy dont xx


----------



## CelticStar

That's exactly how I feel dinidani, I just wish I was at 10dpo so I could test and get an answer, I feel a bit better after getting my nails done (girly time always cheers me up lol) and now I have a bar of galaxy to nibble on (who am I kidding...It won't be nibbled, it'll be munched :haha:)

I'm half convinced that the positive symptoms I've been noticing are just because I want to be pregnant, what's the word for it? Psychosomatic? 
I did feel a bit dizzy and sick in the nail salon but then again, it's 26 degrees here today (supposed to be the start of a heatwave) and the nail salon is always full of fumes from the stuff they use, so once again, I'm not going to put that down as a symptom!

When do you plan to test?


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you feel better CelticStar and DiniDani, I really hope that this is your month, all of ours!
I am up and down, all over the place really. I have been feeling sick and woozy today though, but boobs feel normal again. I was really tired this morning too. I am a bit crampy, they are kinda like a dull distant ache inside my lower tummy. I also feel fat! But I have those days sometimes.
SweetieBug, sorry your chart is sounding like AF is coming. I have never done temping, I think I am going to next month. Just to see.

Hope everyone has a good day!:thumbup:


----------



## littlepeps

Hi ladies ... im on 7dpo .... Im getting waves of nausea , a lot of trapped wind, cramps ... and the sore boobs have started today !!!!!!! ....... and Im mega tied !! ... and I ve got an exhibition to do this weekend and I cant see it far enough !!! Im gonna test on Monday and see how it goes :)


----------



## CelticStar

Good luck littlepeps, I'll be keeping my FX'd for you!


----------



## frisbeemama12

good luck on the testing! Im testing in 24 hours! I hope you start feeling better Celtic.. Im hoping AF will show for me soon so that I can just jump on the track and start trying again :/


----------



## Coleey

I'm so jealous, I'd love a bar of Galaxy right now!! :( xx


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with the testing ladies!! :dust: xx


----------



## CelticStar

Coleey said:
 

> I'm so jealous, I'd love a bar of Galaxy right now!! :( xx

Shame you don't live near me, I'd happily share it :haha:


----------



## Coleey

CelticStar said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> I'm so jealous, I'd love a bar of Galaxy right now!! :( xx
> 
> Shame you don't live near me, I'd happily share it :haha:Click to expand...

Bless you! :hugs:
Galaxy, Creme eggs, Mini eggs, Monster munch and Cherry bakewells make me want to move back to the UK! :rofl: xx


----------



## CelticStar

Can you not get them over in Norway then?

I know when my oldest sister lived in Canada she came back dying for decent chocolate and Ribena!


----------



## dinidani

CelticStar said:


> That's exactly how I feel dinidani, I just wish I was at 10dpo so I could test and get an answer, I feel a bit better after getting my nails done (girly time always cheers me up lol) and now I have a bar of galaxy to nibble on (who am I kidding...It won't be nibbled, it'll be munched :haha:)
> 
> I'm half convinced that the positive symptoms I've been noticing are just because I want to be pregnant, what's the word for it? Psychosomatic?
> I did feel a bit dizzy and sick in the nail salon but then again, it's 26 degrees here today (supposed to be the start of a heatwave) and the nail salon is always full of fumes from the stuff they use, so once again, I'm not going to put that down as a symptom!
> 
> When do you plan to test?

i plan to test soon thats if i dont get disapointed before but i realy thought ttc was easy as it was so easy for all my sister they didnt even try and theres me thinking where am i going wrong i realy could do with the OH being at home with me at the t=moment as im getting more and more depressed think i should try choclote heheh xx when you planning to test xx


----------



## Coleey

Sadly not, but I brought a load of yummy things back with me when I was over! They're all gone now though... :haha:

What are you all up to tonight? Weather here is rubbish .. :( xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

I live in the states so its 1130am here :) and rather nice actually..


----------



## Fingersxed4

CelticStar said:


> Can you not get them over in Norway then?
> 
> I know when my oldest sister lived in Canada she came back dying for decent chocolate and Ribena!

Celtic-I used to live in the UK, now back in the US. Would kill for a cuppa and a Jammie dodger!!!

"Symptoms" have pretty much disappeared. A little bit of lower abdomen cramping and MAYBE some increased fatigue, but other than that absolutely nothing. I just hate the unknown!! Patience is a virtue and this gal doesn't have it when it comes to this stuff!!

Hows everyone else doing?


----------



## dinidani

hiya and im glad i live in england cant live without my jammie dodgers weather is realy hot down here it got to i think 26 but i got a mild heat wave this weekish hopefully it gives me luck xx


----------



## littlepeps

Im in Belfast .. its 5:30 pm... its a lovely day .. enjoying our Indian summer :) .... Im doing a Bridal show over the weekend so Im getting stuff ready for that .. Ive been up since after 5 this morning so Im starting to to loose the will !! lol


----------



## CelticStar

dinidani said:


> i plan to test soon thats if i dont get disapointed before but i realy thought ttc was easy as it was so easy for all my sister they didnt even try and theres me thinking where am i going wrong i realy could do with the OH being at home with me at the t=moment as im getting more and more depressed think i should try choclote heheh xx when you planning to test xx

Yeah, I admit to thinking the same way, I thought it would be a simple case of getting my implant taken out and then bang...I'd be pregnant....Bit naive of me really!
I can email you some of my chocolate if you want? I'm quite proud of the fact I have some left :haha:
I'm thinking of testing on Sunday, then I'll be 10dpo and should be able to get an answer either way! You want to join me? We can synchronise and test using FMU at say 9am? :winkwink:



Coleey said:



> Sadly not, but I brought a load of yummy things back with me when I was over! They're all gone now though... :haha:
> 
> What are you all up to tonight? Weather here is rubbish .. :( xx

Oh no! I'll have to see about sending you a food parcel of yummy goodness (badness really but shhh!)

I'm just waiting for OH to get in from work and then we'll make dinner and chill out tonight, he deserves an early night so I reckon dinner, movie and then bed!

FingersX'd, hmmm wonder if I can do you a food parcel of jammie dodgers and some proper teabags as well? Reckon we could get them through customs? :haha:

dinidani, whereabouts in the UK are you? It's been just like summer here today in Milton Keynes, I'm not sure I'm enjoying it to be honest and I normally love the sun!


----------



## Mas1118

Its really nice here too, we are having a fall warm spell!

I have a confession - my spouse works at Mars Canada (as in Mars Bars or Twix) and I have a major aversion to anything chocolate! I won't even eat a chocolate chip cookie! He brings home chocolate all the time and I give it away. My son loves it though, so its not hereditary, lol. I hate the smell of it!
You may all now think less of me, seeing as most women adore it.


----------



## Mas1118

I do however have a slight addiction to spicy doritos!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my word I LOVE twix!! so good.. doritos are a nice replacement though :haha:, I LOVE the midnight taco flavored haha before they changed it anyway :/


----------



## CelticStar

Cheesy doritos every day of the week!

Hmmm....I want some now...Might send OH out to get some, he can consider it practise :haha:


----------



## Coleey

Awww you are too sweet! :haha:

Mmmmmmmm ... Doritos... *Homer gargle*

I think this thread is going to be bad for my hips!! :rofl: xx


----------



## Mas1118

I'm trying to be good and not buy them, cause if I got them around - I will eat them all! And like I said I'm having one of those " I feel fat today"days.


----------



## kaboom

I know I said I wouldn't symptom spot but I just can't help it :wacko:

Symptoms so far are : bloated tummy, creamy cm, cramp in lower right side, hot flushes, constipation and wind :blush:

god I hate the 2ww :brat:


----------



## pileggigirl

Hello im 5dpo an im already havin symtoms, AF is expected to arrive on Oct. 7, 2011. But im really hoping we caught one this time and i hope and pray it sticks.


----------



## Coleey

:hugs: Not long to go! :)

Good luck to you both!! xx


----------



## CelticStar

kaboom, same here, I was adamant that I wouldn't symptom spot and all I've done so far is look for signs :blush: at least we're all in the same boat lol!

pileggigirl hello! FX'd that you have indeed got a sticky bean and you get a BFP!

FX'd for us all! :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

I am now really crampy in the middle of my lower abdomen. Like AF is coming and I'm tired.


----------



## Coleey

Hey hey! Less symptom spotting, more talking about yummies!! ;)
Speaking of yummies, do any of you watch True Blood? My gosh Eric is yummy!! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Coleey

Eric will help keep our minds off our 2ww!!

:rofl:
xx
 



Attached Files:







eric-northman.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## CelticStar

OMG!! Eric :cloud9: :cloud9:

He's only my favourite character out of True Blood, I've got all the books as well and am just waiting to get season four on dvd, how on Earth could Sookie prefer sappy Bill in the beginning? :wacko:


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> OMG!! Eric :cloud9: :cloud9:
> 
> He's only my favourite character out of True Blood, I've got all the books as well and am just waiting to get season four on dvd, how on Earth could Sookie prefer sappy Bill in the beginning? :wacko:

I am in the US as well ( New Jersey to be exact) and Im totally in love with chocolate......just had a kitkat ( the halloween treat kind with only 2 sticks) and im drinking tea =) 

Im not into True Blood tried reading the books...the first one was okay..second one made me snooze..guess it just wasnt for me..but then again i didnt like twilight either!

im not symptom spotting because im sick..so every ache and pain im passing off on my sickness lol.

Now DORITOES mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm gimme gimme gimme...
I'll take the spicy
the midnight
the taco
the buffalo
the regular...but not the ranch..they smell like puke =0x


and im totally wanting tim horton's hot chocolate..cant get it here, but my aunt lives in Canada..maybe i'll ahve her send me some =)


Hope everyone's day is going well..talk at ya later =)

PS....gassiness started for me today =(
 



Attached Files:







5.gif
File size: 34.6 KB
Views: 94


----------



## Natashadenzy

Mas1118 said:


> I do however have a slight addiction to spicy doritos!

Me too!! :)


----------



## CelticStar

I have to admit to being a complete vamp lit fiend :blush: although not just restricted to vamp stuff, I love fantasy in general and absolutely adored the Meredith Gentry books (which reminds me, I REALLY need to get them back off my old work mate :dohh: )

I've got a huge bookcase in the living room which is stuffed full of that genre of book....I can't help it...I'm an addict :haha:

For hot chocolate you can't beat green and blacks.....I gave the last of mine to my friends daughter cos she pulled the cute look on me - she's blond and blue eyed...She does cute FAR too well!!


----------



## CelticStar

P.S. babygirl...I love that farting icon :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

I'm eating a super garlicky gyro on a pita right now-talk about yum!!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'll really have bad gas now:haha: poor hubby,:blush:


----------



## frisbeemama12

that sound DELICIOUS Mas! and Celtic, if you are really into fantasy and love a female heroine then you would probably like the Sevenwaters Trilogy by Juliet Marillier. The third one is kindof lame but I read it to complete the trilogy, the first two are amazing, the second is my favorite. Ive read the first and second so many times and its still good :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh also, noting symptoms today. I had a dentist appointment today and before I was even up the steps to get to the door I could already smell the place! It wasnt an awful smell, just powerful! then same thing when we went to dinner! This evening we got home and my precious little 3 year old monster had to poo, The smell never bothers me if its stinky, but today I actually gagged! Im hoping this is a good sign for me.. not really about the whole poo stink :haha: but nausea in general :)


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Hey girls I think af got me spotting now I'm sure she will be full force in the morning


----------



## Mas1118

Oh sweetiebug I'm sorry! Hope it's just spotting.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry Sweetiebug :( Ill still cross my fingers for you that it happens soon. :dust:

On a lighter note Im taking my first test in 12 hours! Wish me luck! :dust:!


----------



## Mas1118

If anyone else likes fantasies the idlewild Series by Nick Sagan is good, if you like scifi type fantasy.


----------



## Mas1118

The Fallen series by Lauren Kate is great too, an epic love story about a fallen angel and his love throughout many lives.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Mas, I didnt really care for the fallen series.. to me it was predictable and you didnt really get hardcore character development.. That was just my English minor degree thoughts on it though haha!
my mum thoroughly enjoyed them!


----------



## frisbeemama12

also, Ive never experienced this in the TWW nor in the first trimester but my breasts feel simply FULL not huge or sore at all.. just full.. any ideas ladies? Im taking my first test tomorrow!


----------



## euphoria11

Hey ladies. Hope I'm not too late to join. My dear af is due around the 6th also. This is the first month we've been ttc, but my o time was the 18 to 23. We bd'd the 19th to the 25th. I've been more lethargic than normal and have had a constant pulling, pinching feeling on my left side above my pelvic bone. It's been going on since around the 23rd. the bd was slightly painful the 23 through 25. ?? like dh grew or something! ha. what's the reason behind that? anyhow. i feel the pinch the most at night when i lay down. actually, feeling it right now! Also, a slight bloated feeling for about a week now. But no actual bloat. Anyone had bfp's with these symptoms? Or am I just anxious to believe they're symptoms?


----------



## Coleey

Ohhhh me too Celtic! :) 

That smiley is great haha! I don't feel bad for all this gas! My OH farts a lot, so a bit of revenge is needed! :haha:

Oh no Sweetiebug, I hope it's just spotting! :hugs:

Welcome Euphoria, I hope they are all good signs for you! I can't remember what my 2ww was like with my son, I didn't even know what a 2ww was either! :) Fingers crossed! xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Morning ladies, I think I need to go book shopping now :happydance:

Sweetie, I'm sorry, maybe this isn't AF and instead is a bit of IB? FX'd! :hugs:

Well, I'm really feeling like I'm out this cycle, no bleeding or anything but I've just got that feeling you know?

frisbeemama, let's hope this is your month girl! 



euphoria11 said:


> Hey ladies. Hope I'm not too late to join. My dear af is due around the 6th also. This is the first month we've been ttc, but my o time was the 18 to 23. We bd'd the 19th to the 25th. I've been more lethargic than normal and have had a constant pulling, pinching feeling on my left side above my pelvic bone. It's been going on since around the 23rd. the bd was slightly painful the 23 through 25. ?? like dh grew or something! ha. what's the reason behind that? anyhow. i feel the pinch the most at night when i lay down. actually, feeling it right now! Also, a slight bloated feeling for about a week now. But no actual bloat. Anyone had bfp's with these symptoms? Or am I just anxious to believe they're symptoms?

Hello euphoria! It's never too late to join!
The pulling/pinching that you describe sounds a lot like the pain I get after I've O'd, it's more intense on Oday but then dulls off. 
What BC were you using before this cycle? 

As for the bd being slightly painful, I think that has to do with CP, when you're at your most fertile, your cervix is soft, open and high.
When you're not in your fertile days then the cervix is firm, closed and low, I'm guessing that the pain you've felt is actually your OH "meeting" your cervix as you're outside your fertile period.

I think we're all guilty of convincing ourselves we've got symptoms at some point, I said I wasn't going to symptom spot at the start of this cycle and then that's all I've done from 1dpo up until about 5dpo. It's natural because it's something we really want.

Baby dust to everyone!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## charliekitty

hi every one!! hows every one feeling?? 

this last week or so has gone quick but now its starting to drag

i feel so un motivated, well i have done for last few days, i just feel like crap and i dont know why!! its so annoying i have no reason to feel like that! im so tired as well, hoping my body is working over drive down below :haha: 

:flower:


----------



## heavyheart

morning ladies thought id have a quick post before i go do the shopping.

Aw celticstar i woke up today and feel exactly the same, i just have a gut feeling that am out, ive had no bleeding either but its just my gut feeling. Iam rather irratated and struggling a bit but ive had the last 2 days putting up with two of my closest friends moaning. One is my next door neighbour and the other lives round the corner one is 37wks and the other is 34wks! I love them both but i cant help being angry when they are constantly moaning about the very thing i want sooooo much, its like they have forgotten i lost my baby only a couple of months ago or like its ok i must be over it now :growlmad: 

Thats my rant for the day haha :dohh: 

Big hugs and tuns of baby dust to everyone :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CelticStar

Morning charliekitty, I think I'm getting used to the idea of not being successful this cycle so am just getting ready for everything I'm going to do next cycle instead :)

heavyheart, I don't have any pregnant friends but I do get that feeling when I read the threads on here and people are moaning, I'd give anything to feel that way! (Yes you may remind me of this when I eventually get to post up moaning threads :haha: )
Another one is when you read about people getting their BFP's, I'm so happy for them but at the same time I feel - I don't know - sad? Upset? Definitely a little jealous :blush:

My mc was about five years ago now, different for me in that I didn't know I was pregnant and I definitely wasn't ttc, I know I wasn't ready for a baby then but even so, I still wonder what sort of character etc they would have had.
Massive :hugs: for you, I can sort of understand what you're going through but not totally x


----------



## Mas1118

Heavyheart, I am sorry to hear about your recent m\c. I agree it would take a long time to get over. Good luck and lots of babydust to you!

Frisbeemama, hope you get your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!

And I hope all you ladies who feel like AF is coming - don't get it!!!!!!!!

Me, I feel similar to yesterday, kinda quesy, my pants feel tight, but that could be from the gyro, lol. TMI, but my kooch feels very irritated, even my underwear is irritating, it is kinda sore and tender and it is really annoying me. How's that for a weird symptom. What do you think, any one else ever had an irritated Whoohaa?


----------



## Bean66

Hey everyone!

So many messages. You guys were making me hungry yesterday. Ended up eating half a tub of chocolate chip Ben and Jerry's! Naughty. 

I read fantasy too. Some of my favourites are Trudi Canavan, Robin Hobb and George R Martin. For some reason never read or watched Twilight or True Blood. True Blood is definitely on my to watch list though.

Welcome euphoria11 - Sounds like you got Ov time covered. Fingers crossed for you.

Stay positive CelticStar - It's too hard not to SS! But I don't think we can always tell. Yes there are some ladies who get loads of symptoms and a BFP but there also those who get none and still get their BFP. We're all different.

Sweetie - So sorry you think AF has got you. Fingers crossed it is just spotting and AF is going to stay away. 

Hi charliekitty - I've got no motivation either. Meant to be tidying now but instead sat on the sofa writing to you guys. I just can't be bothered.

Mas1118 - How's the TWW going? When are you testing? Are you still getting that crampy feeling? I'm getting it too. Not painful like AF cramps more a gentle achy cramp just above my pubic bone.

Coleey - thanks for the picture of eric! O:)

pileggigirl - I hope your feeling is right. What symptoms are you having?

babygirl1 - How's the gas?:haha:

frisbeemama12 - Have you done a test? Fingers crossed. I know what you mean about full feeling. Hopefully it's a good sign.

Fingersxed4 - How you doing? I'm with you. Hate not knowing.

dinidani - Thanks for giving me a Jammy Dodger craving. Dunked in tea - Yum! Hope you're enjoying the heatwave. Presume you're in the UK? Where about?

littlepeps - Hope the bridal show goes well. At least it keeps you busy.

heavyheart - Sorry your friends are making you feel bad. And sorry about your MC. It probably hasn't crossed their minds that they are upsetting you, too wrapped up with themselves. Have you talked to them about what you are going through and how you are feeling? You'll get your BFP soon I'm sure.

Hi to anyone I've not mentioned. I'm doing alright. Wanting to eat lots but I blame you guys for that :winkwink: Galaxy, Monster Munch, jammy Dodgers, doritos.... Trying not to SS but it's soooo hard not to. Going to test Saturday morning but will only be 9dpo. 

Baby dust to all.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mas1118

I chickened out for testing this morning, plus I got up late and was rushing! My cramps are pretty much gone, but I feel really full today and slightly nauseous. I'm gonna test with FMU either tomorrow or Sat morning!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good Luck Mas!!! Im taking one in 2 minutes!!! :)


----------



## Fingersxed4

frisbeemama12 said:


> Good Luck Mas!!! Im taking one in 2 minutes!!! :)

Good luck frisbee mama!! :thumbup:


----------



## frisbeemama12

so I took an "Answer" brand test (one that came with my opk) and it was weird.. there was a pink line running horizontally with the control running vertical.. but the papers say that the lines should be parallel :/ Im confused.. should I treat this tests as invalid?


----------



## domesticdiva

I'm on CD 21 right now usually have 28-33 day cycles. So I will probably test around the 9th if AF doesn't show by then. I've been temping this month, not positive when I O'd but FF said anywhere btw CD13 & CD19 I think based on my temps. Fingers crossed. Hope we will all be blessed with lots of baby dust this & next month! Just hoping we bd'd at the right times as we haven't been doing it ever day, or even every other day. More like ever 3 days this month. Guess we shall see!


----------



## Mas1118

Frisbeemama, that is very odd indeed. I would call the company and ask the question, maybe it is made by same company as Answer+, and it is a mistake that ithe results show that way. Good luck, it may have been a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I just feel big today! Everything feels big, my thighs, my waistline, my boobs! I'm not really that big either. I feel full and all I had was a granola bar. I so hope these are good signs!


----------



## Mas1118

Duh, I just read your post again and I see it was an answer test - I say call them and ask! OMG I have shivers! It may have been a:bfp:!!:happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

Can you post a pic frisbee? I really really hope that it's your BFP!! :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I just looked at it again, its been 2 hours since I took it. Its a straight up BFN. Im only 7 to 8 dpo though so Im going to test again monday when AF is due. :dust: to us girls!


----------



## Coleey

frisbeemama12 said:


> I just looked at it again, its been 2 hours since I took it. Its a straight up BFN. Im only 7 to 8 dpo though so Im going to test again monday when AF is due. :dust: to us girls!


It's still very early sweetie! :hugs: xx


----------



## euphoria11

Frisbee--baby dust! Hopefully the test will give you better results in a few days.

Celtic--I haven't been on BC for years. We've done the pull out method, and it's always worked. So hopefully, we won't have much holding us back, besides God's timing. :)
For our first child, I think it took maybe one or two cycles before we got our positive. I've lost 30 lbs since then and I'm much healthier (was 165, now 135 at 5'4"). I'm hoping that since I'm healthier and NORMALLY have more energy, it will happen just as quickly. If it's God's plan. :)

Good luck and baby dust to all of you ladies!

Also, is creamy cm normal at about this part of my cycle? AF due the 6th.


----------



## charliekitty

Chin up frisbee I tested 10dpo with my lo and bfn, I was sure I was out till af never showed lol :hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

good afternoon girlies!

Nothing new going on here..finally getting some relief from my asthma-cold- whatever i have lol. 

how's everyone today?

i dont have any symptoms of anything hmm

imhoping thats a good sign =) because i always have symptoms every other month!


----------



## mummy.love

been feeling sick lately, constipated, crampy, bloated and crabby!! i have loads of signs... signs of af! 

how bout yourselves?

:hugs:


----------



## mummy.love

FXD for you! no signs are a good sign :winkwink:

glad your feeling better

xo


----------



## CelticStar

Eurgh! Much as I love the sun and hot weather, I've just felt really hot, sticky and irritable all day, add in there some cramps for good measure, some constipation (tmi? Tough :haha:) so many trips to the toilet that my OH now calls me a wee machine and you get a not very happy Celtic!

The only thing in amongst that lot that isn't normal for me is the constipation, normally I get softer "movements" around this time - HAH! Just realised, I've been accused of talking shit many times and here I am...Actually doing it :haha:

I think I'll be taking a trip up to Sainsbury's (No, I'm not posh, it's just closer than Tesco's or Asda ;) ) and getting some prune juice tomorrow, actually, I might get some prunes while I'm there....I really really want some now I've mentioned them - typical!

Anyway, how's the gassy girlies tonight? 

Frisbee, you're not out until AF shows up remember! 7-8dpo is incredibly early to test and even if you are pregnant, you have a higher chance of getting a BFN than a BFP right now!
Baby dust to you especially!

But also to everyone else!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## charliekitty

eugh i cant stand prunes!! lol

i love sainsburys,im not posh tho, i do all my shopping at asda and nip to sainsburys for some bits and bobs, for future refernce sainsburys baby clothes are the best EVER!! 

i cant wait till next week some of us have to get bfps, well hopefullu all of us!!

i have been so tired this last few days, it coluld just be the heat, my OH said im tired like i was in early pregnancy last time!

<3


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hey ladies!! Anyone else's week completely crawling? UGH!

Confession...totally POAS last night. I didn't have any tests in the house, which I thought would be my savior, but the pharmacy that I pass on my way home from work was just calling my name! Since I don't know when I O'ed, yesterday could have been anywhere from 7-11 DPO. SO now I'm just telling myself I took it way too early. 

Symptoms have pretty much disappeared except for some CM and fatigue. Just want to press fast forward and either get a BFP or start the old AF!


----------



## Olivias Mum

Not feeling too good today. Ive spotted. Once yesterday and once today, with brown cm. Cramps gone, but feel big and so tired! I just cant watch tv for too long without nodding off. I really hope im pregnant, coz my body is seriously malfunctioning lol.

Mind you!!! Anyone from UK!!! Ive been sweating alll day! How hot was it?! Cannot believe its weather like that in October (nearly! (Wishing the days away til i can test ;) ))

xxx


----------



## Fingersxed4

Olivias Mum said:


> Not feeling too good today. Ive spotted. Once yesterday and once today, with brown cm. Cramps gone, but feel big and so tired! I just cant watch tv for too long without nodding off. I really hope im pregnant, coz my body is seriously malfunctioning lol.
> 
> Mind you!!! Anyone from UK!!! Ive been sweating alll day! How hot was it?! Cannot believe its weather like that in October (nearly! (Wishing the days away til i can test ;) ))
> 
> xxx

That sounds super promising!!! How many DPO are you?


----------



## Mas1118

:cry:I think I may have a yeast infection. I have only ever had one and that was a few years ago from antibiotics. I do currently take acidophilous every day, so not sure why. Do you think it could be a sign? I am afraid to use anything and my normal dr is on vaca. The nurse at the fertility clinic said to. Use the normal stuff but I'm afraid!


----------



## Fingersxed4

Mas1118 said:


> :cry:I think I may have a yeast infection. I have only ever had one and that was a few years ago from antibiotics. I do currently take acidophilous every day, so not sure why. Do you think it could be a sign? I am afraid to use anything and my normal dr is on vaca. The nurse at the fertility clinic said to. Use the normal stuff but I'm afraid!

Hey Mas, I am a chronic yeast infection getter, so I can completely commiserate :( on the positive side, I have read that yeast infections are common in early pregnancy (just not sure how early) so this might be a great sign!


----------



## Sweetiebug1

Mas1118 said:


> :cry:I think I may have a yeast infection. I have only ever had one and that was a few years ago from antibiotics. I do currently take acidophilous every day, so not sure why. Do you think it could be a sign? I am afraid to use anything and my normal dr is on vaca. The nurse at the fertility clinic said to. Use the normal stuff but I'm afraid!

A yeast infection is a great sign I know thats the first clue for some women that they are pregnant but I think you should treat it if not might get worse,im not sure though. I really hope this is your month


----------



## Sweetiebug1

And thanks ladies but no more spotting The :witch: was here this morning Since it wasnt my month im glad she came early so I can get on with trying again think im just going to not think about it this month and see what happens

Hope you all get you BFP this month


----------



## babygirl1

Sweetiebug1 said:


> And thanks ladies but no more spotting The :witch: was here this morning Since it wasnt my month im glad she came early so I can get on with trying again think im just going to not think about it this month and see what happens
> 
> Hope you all get you BFP this month

I was just thinking today that ....i feel like somethings not right in there lol

i was on strong antibiotics for 10 days so im guessing yeast infection...i've only ever had 2 in my life!

Gonna call the dr tomorrow


----------



## Mas1118

I upped my acidophilous yesterday and today, and I bought cream but haven't used it yet. I'm thinking acidophilous is working because it doesn't feel as bad. Plus I put on a pair of panties from my drawer that I haven't wore in along time as I recently have been using a new detergent and am wondering if I'm allergic. so I threw all my recently washed undies back in the wash with my usual detergent just in case. 

Sweetiebug, so sorry about AF, maybe next month. Thanks for your positive thoughts!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I agree with you ladies, if Im not pregnant then my body is simply going haywire! I feel large in my lower abdomen just above my pubic bone and my breasts still feel Full.. not sore really.. and had creamy/stringy CM today.. I really dont know how to describe it.. it was weird haha


----------



## CelticStar

FX'd, this week is completely crawling! I'm going to try and make mine go faster by sorting out the final arrangements for my wedding, still got to have my final dress fitting :wacko:

I'm in the UK Olivias Mum, Milton Keynes to be exact, it's been 26 degrees for the past two days and feels like it's going to be a hot here again today, you're right, it's not normal for October, especially when they're forecasting snow by the end of the month :dohh:
Lets hope this is the one you get your BFP on :dust:

Mas, I really really hope you get your BFP, I know from reading the first trimester board that quite a lot of women get yeast infections so I've got everything crossed for you!! :dust:

Sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: Next cycle! Me and you will get our BFP'S!

Frisbee, let's hope it's just that you're so early on that it's come up negative! :hugs:

My night was interesting (well, not really!) Every hour I was getting up to pee, the longest I went without was from 5am to 8:30am :dohh:
My gas is back, I personally don't mind but OH said something about moving out....
Backache! Oh my God! Like you wouldn't believe! I have to lay a certain way in bed otherwise I can't bear it, putting the backache and pee'ing together, I'm going to go back to the doctors and get tested for a UTI again, something just ain't right there!
Cramps, low down and usually dull, although it got sharp at one point last night, just above my pubic bone and below my belly button, bet that's AF poking her finger in me :growlmad:

Anyway, I'm looking at it as it's not my cycle and I'm now going to start preparing for next cycle, I'm going to start charting, drinking Raspberry Leaf tea, Green tea and maybe even an OPK round the time I think I'm going to O.


----------



## Fingersxed4

CelticStar said:


> FX'd, this week is completely crawling! I'm going to try and make mine go faster by sorting out the final arrangements for my wedding, still got to have my final dress fitting :wacko:
> 
> I'm in the UK Olivias Mum, Milton Keynes to be exact, it's been 26 degrees for the past two days and feels like it's going to be a hot here again today, you're right, it's not normal for October, especially when they're forecasting snow by the end of the month :dohh:
> Lets hope this is the one you get your BFP on :dust:
> 
> Mas, I really really hope you get your BFP, I know from reading the first trimester board that quite a lot of women get yeast infections so I've got everything crossed for you!! :dust:
> 
> Sweetie, I'm so sorry to hear AF got you :hugs: Next cycle! Me and you will get our BFP'S!
> 
> Frisbee, let's hope it's just that you're so early on that it's come up negative! :hugs:
> 
> My night was interesting (well, not really!) Every hour I was getting up to pee, the longest I went without was from 5am to 8:30am :dohh:
> My gas is back, I personally don't mind but OH said something about moving out....
> Backache! Oh my God! Like you wouldn't believe! I have to lay a certain way in bed otherwise I can't bear it, putting the backache and pee'ing together, I'm going to go back to the doctors and get tested for a UTI again, something just ain't right there!
> Cramps, low down and usually dull, although it got sharp at one point last night, just above my pubic bone and below my belly button, bet that's AF poking her finger in me :growlmad:
> 
> Anyway, I'm looking at it as it's not my cycle and I'm now going to start preparing for next cycle, I'm going to start charting, drinking Raspberry Leaf tea, Green tea and maybe even an OPK round the time I think I'm going to O.

I'm looking at next cycle too Celtic....just got my clear blue fertility monitor in the mail last night so I'm pretty excited about that. Took another HPT this morning with FMU and got a BFN. Still might be a bit too early to test but since with the monitor came 10 pregnancy tests...so clearly i had to use one. No signs of AF yet, but I am just assuming we won't be lucky enough to hit the jackpot on the first cycle TTC. Anyway, hopefully this CBFM helps me to get a better idea of when I ovulate since I can't seem to catch it with OPKs.


----------



## domesticdiva

CD22 today, still crampy, temp still up, super tired, cranky, not motivated to do anything, stuffy nose. Can't wait to know!! Waiting officially sucks.. I hate looking into every symptom and keep trying to not pay attention, thinking if it's going to happen it's just going to happen so not to worry & patiently wait it out.... easier said than done. When I can't stay away from reading threads on b&b and looking at my FF chart over and over, you know my mind is not off the topic lol

Oh I have a question since I never did temping before till this month, what does the temp typically start to do before AF comes? Stay up? Go back down?...


----------



## Sweetiebug1

domesticdiva said:


> CD22 today, still crampy, temp still up, super tired, cranky, not motivated to do anything, stuffy nose. Can't wait to know!! Waiting officially sucks.. I hate looking into every symptom and keep trying to not pay attention, thinking if it's going to happen it's just going to happen so not to worry & patiently wait it out.... easier said than done. When I can't stay away from reading threads on b&b and looking at my FF chart over and over, you know my mind is not off the topic lol
> 
> Oh I have a question since I never did temping before till this month, what does the temp typically start to do before AF comes? Stay up? Go back down?...

Your temp sould start to go down close to af maybe a few days before or even the day of. If pregnant it should stay up ,I read if it says up for 18 days straight you are most likely pregnant but most women test and find out before them 18 days anyways


----------



## Coleey

I'm in such a pessimistic mood.. Thank god I bought chocolate.. :cry: xx


----------



## heavyheart

hi lovely ladies just been reading through the last few pages to catch up on you all, i would do responses to everyone but iam soooo tired id be there all night trying to get it all right and typed out lol :dohh:

2day i have been feeling hungry all the time and eating everything :wacko: and also iam so very over the place with my mood, i started the day quite happy then that slowly turned to being irritated/grumpy :shrug: now my eyes r burning soooo bad i just want to sleep and its not even dinner time yet. If iam not pregnant then iam seriously messed up and on the bloated side!:haha:

I hope everyones wait is going quicker than mine, i feel time has stood still lol. Af is due a week 2moro and iam currently 6 or 7dpo.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## ginius

Hello ladies! 7DPO and counting! I have a question about a possible symptom. I noticed many of you experience sore breasts. What exactly does this feel like? Example, tender to the touch and exactly how tender? I'm not sure if my mind is just playing games w/ me but I don't think I'm imagining this one.

Fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## babygirl1

Good afternoon ladies =)

I have been trying to get on all day...this morning at "first pee" i wiped and had some bright bright bright red blood, not a lot but there..and wiped again and had a little less. Then all day of course im checking the paper and NOTHING. Im so confused...anyway just wanted to share.

Hope everyone has a good day =)


----------



## Mas1118

The more I read about testing the more I think I should wait until at least Sunday morning and even then it is early! This waiting sucks! I don't even know if I'm getting any symptoms now. I symptom spot every month and it really hasn't gotten me anywhere, so I'm just gonna relax and see what happens. FXed for us all!


----------



## frisbeemama12

agreed Mas, Im not testing till Monday, thats when AF is due.. and I have to find the box with my tests in it :dohh: We moved and of course EVERYTHING is out of place right now! AAACCKKK!!


----------



## Coleey

frisbeemama12 said:


> agreed Mas, Im not testing till Monday, thats when AF is due.. and I have to find the box with my tests in it :dohh: We moved and of course EVERYTHING is out of place right now! AAACCKKK!!

It's probably a good thing you can't find them right now hun! :haha: xx


----------



## kaboom

Sweetiebug1 - sorry af got you fx for next month xx

im going mad here now got a sore throat and itchy nipples. My oh wants me to test now as he thinks we've done it but im trying to hold off to at least monday


----------



## heavyheart

OMG i feel sooooo out of it today :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Last night i woke up several times i was sooo hot and sticky i even got up at 4 and came down stair to cool off. When i woke up this morning i felt hungry/sick very strange feeling so i had toast and coffee, Iam currently lazing on the sofa feeling sick and really drained :shrug: i really wont mind if it means iam going to get my bfp but i still have that gut feeling its not going to happen. I guess only time will tell!!! fx


----------



## charliekitty

I feel terrible, I had a mad dizzy moment before, I remember before I was pregnant last time I kept getting dizzy and my mum was bugging me to go doctors and then I got my bfp lol. 

Although this heat might be playing with my mind...

I feel so positive this month, we all Gota think posative!! 

=) 

Im sorry sweetiebug :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

My sniffles have turned into a full blown cold:growlmad:, so I feel miserable right now. I'm looking forward to testing soon! I had a dream we were pregnant with five last night though:wacko: 
My gas was pretty bad last night again, OH and I spent the night watching a movie and farting at each other, stinky times!


----------



## Coleey

Best of luck girls, hope all these colds/symptoms are signs of good things to come! :hugs:
Not much to report from my end, felt sick last night and this morning.. Lots of watery ewcm which is really really unusual for me (tmi.. Sorry!) and I know I've already ovulated! :wacko: xx


----------



## Mas1118

Hi coleey, maybe the ewcm is a good sign! Especially if you don't usually get it. I'm just drinking my morning cuppa, decaf though. It is windy and cold here today. I'm a little crampy and nauseous this morning.


----------



## Coleey

Hope so, I guess we'll see in 5days.. :)
Cold and windy here too :( just got my little man down for a sleep. Now I don't know what to do with myself lol. Have you got much planned for the weekend chick? 
xx


----------



## Mas1118

Actually we are going to really nice restaurant tonight with a few other couples for a birthday dinner for my friend. My sister is looking after my son, though I had her two little guys (4&6) sleep over last night, so she owes me, lol. Im really looking forward to it, I love going for dinner and dressing up! You?


----------



## babygirl1

Mas1118 said:


> Actually we are going to really nice restaurant tonight with a few other couples for a birthday dinner for my friend. My sister is looking after my son, though I had her two little guys (4&6) sleep over last night, so she owes me, lol. Im really looking forward to it, I love going for dinner and dressing up! You?

Sounds like my day today, I'll have my nephew in tow with me and my daughter all day ( from 12pm) while i run around and do things...and then tonite my sister will take the 2 bratfaces (heehee) and have them sleep at her house. 

My daughter is mega excited of course! I am going to a tricky tray tonite with some friends I dont even care if i win any prizes, just want to go out with the "girls" 

Still nothing futher on my symptom spotting..just that one patch of "blood" yesterday and nothing since. I have been dealing with the cold symptoms like everyone else only its been 3 weeks for me. so im not going to read those into my symptoms. 

One thing i did notice is that I have absolutely no appetite at all. I look at food and im like yeah i know thats supposed to be good but eh not what i want. 

usually by now im ravenous and ready to eat the food plate and table it comes with (week before af)...could be being sick..could be a sign....either way im looking forward to snacks and some good laughs tonite with the girls and just relaxing.


I am hoping everyone here is feeling good today....and definitely fx and babydust babydust all over =)


I do have 1 ? what is cuppa? is it a cup of coffee? tea? something else?


----------



## TTC3KS

Hello Ladies! My AF is due oct 5th and I'm trying to concieve #3. I just wanted to tell you about me ttc in september and maybe you can tell me if it sounds promising! Well me and the DH did "the deed" 2 days before O, on O, and both days after. 4 days after O I started cramping like I was gonna O again. So we did "the deed" again for another 2 nights. Now some of my symptoms since 4dpo are nausea,cramping with some twinging, dizzy spells when standing, lotion like cm, some hot flashes, a few tummy paind and now I'm noticing the blue veins near and on my nipples. Also the tissue behind my nipples feel sore and I can feel some milk glands swelling up. I really hope we all get our BFP in the next few days!!


----------



## Mas1118

Cuppa is tea or coffee in my case, but this morning was tea, my nanny is very English and that's where I get it from. Have a great girls night, sounds like fun!


----------



## Mas1118

TTC3KS said:


> Hello Ladies! My AF is due oct 5th and I'm trying to concieve #3. I just wanted to tell you about me ttc in september and maybe you can tell me if it sounds promising! Well me and the DH did "the deed" 2 days before O, on O, and both days after. 4 days after O I started cramping like I was gonna O again. So we did "the deed" again for another 2 nights. Now some of my symptoms since 4dpo are nausea,cramping with some twinging, dizzy spells when standing, lotion like cm, some hot flashes, a few tummy paind and now I'm noticing the blue veins near and on my nipples. Also the tissue behind my nipples feel sore and I can feel some milk glands swelling up. I really hope we all get our BFP in the next few days!!

Sounds very promising! FXed for you.


----------



## Coleey

Sounds fab! Hope you have a great evening Mas & Babygirl! :D
Quiet one for me.. Well, as quiet as it can be with a little boy who is teething! :rofl:

Sounds promising TTC, hope this is your month too :) xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

haha true Coleey! Yet I found them this morning but Im still waiting till monday to test! Im slightly crampy today.. not bad.. achy though and I dont want to do anything :/


----------



## Coleey

Awww bless you! :hugs:
Maybe a night in with chocolate & a movie? :) xx


----------



## dinidani

hiya ladies

havent posted on here in a long time just notice some milk spots show up the last cupple of day and im just wondering weather this has something to do with hormones x


----------



## kwal7096

hi i am also new to this, im 10 days late and crapping myself about this got loads of symptoms of being preg but too scared to do a test as its always been negative. im really scared. got the doctors on 13th oct. so fingers crossed. Krissy


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, feeling a bit down in the dumps today, got dull cramps, pee'ing a lot (still!!) constipation, don't want to eat and I'm SO tired, been asleep most of the day and that's not like me, I might nap for an hour over lunch time when my M.E. is playing up but daytime sleep isn't good for me so I avoid it. I've not had much choice today though, every time I sit and relax, I wake up an hour or so later :dohh:

There's been a fair bit of stress for me this cycle (lots of personal stuff going on) so as stress is a trigger for my M.E. I'm putting it down to a small relapse rather than anything else....I got some new green tea (with pomegranate) in my shopping delivery today so I'm going to be partaking of a cup or three of that :winkwink:

Anyone else got any good herbal type teas they'd recommend?


----------



## CelticStar

kwal7096 said:


> hi i am also new to this, im 10 days late and crapping myself about this got loads of symptoms of being preg but too scared to do a test as its always been negative. im really scared. got the doctors on 13th oct. so fingers crossed. Krissy

Hiya Krissy :flower:

Here's hoping it's good news for you chick! :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

kwal7096 said:


> hi i am also new to this, im 10 days late and crapping myself about this got loads of symptoms of being preg but too scared to do a test as its always been negative. im really scared. got the doctors on 13th oct. so fingers crossed. Krissy

I think you should test! 10 days is a long time to be late.
fXed for you!


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry your feeling so crappy Celtic. I hope you feel better soon, maybe it's a good sign though!


----------



## kwal7096

wow, i never knew there were so many people desperate for a baby like me, im 10 days late and scared tbh, not sure whether its my brain, or i am pregnant xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry you feel yucky Celtic, try a hot Chamomile tea with a little bit of honey, that hit the spot for me. It relaxes muscles in your innards :)
And YES Coleey, Im actually having my two best friends and two really funny movies, and just having a chill movie/girls night :) 
Good luck Krissy! 10 days late you should know something by now :) :dust:! Im testing on monday.. The DH doesnt come home until Thursday though so if I get a BFP I have to try very hard to keep it to myself until Hes home!!


----------



## candkain

hey ladies, i havent posted in a while because i've been busy with my children who are both under the weather. Well, i am 8dpo and started spotting, which is kinda wierd cause af isnt due till the 6th and i usually only spot 2 days b4 af... any wayys..... oh ya I couldnt help the urge and POAS yesterday and got a BFN!! im just taking that as maybe i tested way to early! FX!!! and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Abii

hey there:]
im 6dpo and af is suppose to show up on oct 9th[testing day]
our cycles are alittle off from eachothers but hopefully my bfp is right behind yours:3
i need buddies too, so i'd love to be your tww buddy or ttc buddy or even preg buddies when we get our bfps:D
and you are being realistic, every women's body is different so we would not know how eachothers symptoms are or how extreme they are.
we only know from our own body.
but keep your hopes up because i've been having almost the same symptoms but alittle more.
hopefully we can be buddies:D
goodluck to you and your dp
lots of baby dust C:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls, can I join in?? I am 9dpo and due to test Oct 6th. I have taken clomid for the first time this month. We have been TTC#1 for around 17 months. DH had a SA and got a big thumbs up :) I've had lap+dye n clear tubes so doc's think clomid should be the answer. I have had a mental few days since O. I usually ovulation 9 days before AF which isn't early enough but this month I ovulated on CD17 which would give me a better luteal phase. The past few days I have had loads of cramping, been exhausted, lots of nausea which subsides if I eat, tender breasts and lots more!! Trying not to get my hopes up because I know it can take a couple of months on clomid for things to come together. Just 4 more days to testing (if I can make it that long). Good luck to everyone on here these next few days x

:dust:


----------



## CelticStar

Thanks girls, Mas, I'd love it to be a good sign but I think I'm pretty much prepared for AF to show up in 5 days time :(
Frisbee, that's a brilliant idea, I'll get OH to make me one now :haha:

Abii I'd be happy to be TTC buddies with you :flower: You can be my first official buddy :D

One new thing for today, I did have hot flashes before but they calmed down, now back with a vengeance! I'm sat here on the sofa, living room windows wide open, fan going full pelt next to me, barely any clothes on and yet I'm still sweating buckets...I can actually feel it on my back etc...Eurgh....SO attractive :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Welcome in WannaB! FX'd it's your month, all your symptoms sound VERY promising! :hugs:


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Abii I'd be happy to be TTC buddies with you :flower: You can be my first official buddy :D
> 
> One new thing for today, I did have hot flashes before but they calmed down, now back with a vengeance! I'm sat here on the sofa, living room windows wide open, fan going full pelt next to me, barely any clothes on and yet I'm still sweating buckets...I can actually feel it on my back etc...Eurgh....SO attractive :haha:

awh:] yay i finally have a buddy hehe C:
oh my gosh! i know how you feel! this morning around 8am i had my AC on and it was blowing right at me[i also sleep in a speghetti strap and my underwear sorry if tmi? lol] and i woke up went to the bathroom and in the bathroom i realized i was all sweaty and couldnt figure out why since the AC was pointed at me the whole night lol.


----------



## CelticStar

It's official, you made it onto my signature :haha:

Absolutely nothing is TMI on this thread (or even forum...Think about it, where else can we discuss CM or CP?? :haha: ) I sleep in nothing but my pants, fan on me constantly in bed, sheet thrown off me and yet I still wake up drenched, I can't wait to get my morning shower and get rid of the "icky" feeling!


----------



## Abii

awh yayy haha:]
im putting you on mine right now C:
oh yes i know what you mean lol, i took a nap for an hour and the same thing happened:/ it is not cute lol


----------



## dinidani

heelo ladies i realy need your advise i realy realy want to test but to nervers would there be much difference if i test now then if i would if i test in 3 days x


----------



## heavyheart

everyone is different my lovely and it depends on when implantation was early or later as to how much hcg there is to pick up. Ive seen some ladies having great test lines from 8 and 9dpo and others so faint at 11 and 12dpo it all just depends. If you feel strong enough to test but not get upset if u got a bfn keeping in mind that it doesnt mean anything yet then i would go for it!!! good luck chick i will be stalking lol xxx :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Right, if you tested today at 10dpo then you have a 26.1% chance of a very faint positive BUT a 37.6% chance of a negative so the odds aren't in your favour. (It's also the highest % of odds on the negative)

If you wait until 13dpo then the odds of a very faint positive are 17.7% and the odds of a negative are 17%. Although the highest odds are of getting a standard positive at a massive 28%!

So, if you want to completely minimise your risks of seeing a BFN then I'd say hold out for another three days and test on 13dpo :hugs:

All percentages are from here


----------



## mich31

Hey ladies im new here and would love to join. My af is due 8th october! having some very weird baby drems last few nights? Have been very moody and biting my poor mans head off everyday, boobs feel sore and feeling sickly now and again and having a few sharp pains on the right side of my tummy, have been eating chocolate like mad too! Hope all these are positive signs for me? Good Luck to us all. x


----------



## mich31

Also forgot to mention i am very hot and sweaty everyday? never usually like this! x


----------



## CelticStar

Hello and welcome Mich :flower:

I have to say, you do sound as if you've got some really positive symptoms! What are you normally like before AF is due?


----------



## mich31

Hi celticstar! well i never have any of these symptoms, i usually eat a lot of chocolate but thats only during my af? my body is sooo overly hot im boiling everynight which never happens to me! And these baby dreams i been having the last few nights are defo something new for me, i dream im in labour and can actually feel the baby coming out? but then i wake up! x


----------



## CelticStar

Do you know when you O'd and what dpo you are?

All I will say is don't get your hopes up too much (not trying to put a dampener on it, just don't want you to be too disappointed if you get a BFN!) sometimes our AF symptoms can change without warning, or if we're ttc then we take more notice and suddenly we have "new" symptoms that have actually always been there.

I really hope that doesn't come across as patronising :blush: 

Whereabouts are you by the way?


----------



## mich31

Well i actually O'd twice this month? I have been using the first response tests everyday since the last day of my last AF. From the results of the tests it showed up twice 2wks apart? not sure if thats possible? last O'd 20th september.
I live in bristol hun. x


----------



## CelticStar

So you're now at 12dpo....If you wanted to test then something should show up if you are pregnant....First Response is a good one for early pregnancy, I've also heard very good things about Superdrug's own, I'd be tempted to go for the Superdrug one as I imagine it's cheaper :haha:

I really hope this is your month though!

Bristol, heh, you'll be experiencing this same heat wave as us in MK then, I'll be glad when the Autumn weather finally gets here!


----------



## mich31

I am gonna wait a few more days then will defo go buy 1 of them early first response preg test? as im not due until saturday.
yh this weather is defo too hot, which maybe why im sweating so much everynight so not gonna think of that as a positive preggo sign? x


----------



## CelticStar

To be honest, I was thinking that maybe the sweating was down to the heat but then again, you have so many other symptoms that even if the sweating isn't one of them, I'd be surprised if you don't get a BFP! 

You know I'm going to be very jealous if you do get a BFP don't you? :winkwink:


----------



## mich31

I am keeping my fingers crossed for us both hun? i am a little worried though as in april i had LLETZ laser treatment for abnormal cells on my cervix! since then i have read up on so many things about it makes your cervix weaker? i have also noticed my cervix is very small now where as before it was large? so im a little anxious! x


----------



## dsbeH

if youre at 12 dpo why is it better to wait? isnt that an ok time to try? or is that still too early? I am 11 dpo and very confused about when to test...


----------



## mich31

Hi dsbeh! I want to wait just a few more days because if its a false negative then it will just put me on a downer and my moods are terrible at the mo as they are so would rather wait so i know il get a definate negative or positive! I sooo want to be pregnant but im worried at the same time because of the laser treatment i had as iv heard it weakens the cervix and you have higher risk of m/c? x


----------



## CelticStar

mich31 said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed for us both hun? i am a little worried though as in april i had LLETZ laser treatment for abnormal cells on my cervix! since then i have read up on so many things about it makes your cervix weaker? i have also noticed my cervix is very small now where as before it was large? so im a little anxious! x

Aww hun, not a nice thing to go through :hugs:

I'm pretty sure that if you got your BFP then the docs would keep an eye on you because of it, I'm afraid I don't know anything about it so can't give you any advice :wacko:

dsbeH (this be H?) It's not that it's better to wait, some women get their BFP at 8dpo, lots get it at 10dpo, but if you read on the last page (I think it was the last page) then I did post up about the percentages of getting a BFN as opposed to a BFP so early on.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone, hope you are all feeling well. I'm on a bit of a downer today, had a slight temp drop this morning and am wondering if AF is on her way :( I am 10dpo today, which is the best luteal phase I have had for a few months, but getting a few cramps and feeling quite emotional which is usually a sign that I am going to get a visit!!! Just praying that I am wrong but just get a feeling that I am out for this month. Fx'd for everyone x


----------



## heavyheart

aw ill keep fx for you the witch doesnt arrive!!! 

hi mich31, fx for you also i hope you get your bfp symptoms r sounding good :thumbup:

as for me, iam still feeling washed out and still boiling hot!!!! scotland is crap weather today has poured with rain all day there iam and defo the temp has cooled but i may as well be in the desert!!! :dohh:

can anyone answer this tmi question as i dont know :blush: my cervix is so high i cant feel it and trust me ive had a good feel for it.....i also feel very moist and cm is thick and creamy. Is this a good sign???:shrug: iam cd 24 and roughly 7dpo

Hope ur all keeping well xxx


----------



## Abii

mich31 said:


> Hey ladies im new here and would love to join. My af is due 8th october! having some very weird baby drems last few nights? Have been very moody and biting my poor mans head off everyday, boobs feel sore and feeling sickly now and again and having a few sharp pains on the right side of my tummy, have been eating chocolate like mad too! Hope all these are positive signs for me? Good Luck to us all. x

Oh my gosh! we have the same cycle:3
af is suppose to show on the 8th for me too.
how long is your cycle?
mine is 28 days.
Your symptoms do sound promising i must say.
im having some symptoms myself actually and alot of them are what your having too lol
yay for us:thumbup:
i hope you get your bfp:D


----------



## Abii

Celticstar: Heyyy budyyy!:D
how are you feeling today?


----------



## Coleey

Hey lovely ladies! How are you all doing? xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im doing FANTASTIC today!!! seeing as to how i got a BFP! :happydance: I hope that didnt just ruin another persons day.. but Im very excited! :)


----------



## Mas1118

OMG YAY Frisbee! That is super super super news!:happydance::hugs:I'm so excited! It actually gives me hope that it can happen for us TCC ladies!


----------



## Mas1118

Maybe the 1st BFP will get the ball rolling on this thread!


----------



## Mas1118

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all!
who's next to :test:


----------



## Mas1118

How many dpo were you again Frisbee? I think 11 right, youre around the same as me. I'm still afraid to test. Did you use fmu?


----------



## frisbeemama12

I'm about 10 to 12dpo and no! I didn't use fmu! I just happened to think about it and took a test after lunch at 1pm!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

frisbeemama12 said:


> I'm about 10 to 12dpo and no! I didn't use fmu! I just happened to think about it and took a test after lunch at 1pm!

Congratulations :) Its so lovely to know when people get a BFP, gives my heart a little boost :) x


----------



## Fingersxed4

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im doing FANTASTIC today!!! seeing as to how i got a BFP! :happydance: I hope that didnt just ruin another persons day.. but Im very excited! :)

Congratulations!!! So happy to hear and hope you have a very very happy healthy 9 months!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

i got mine today too!!! :happydance:!! 

congrats frisbee!! h&h 9 months to you!


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> Celticstar: Heyyy budyyy!:D
> how are you feeling today?

Hey buddy! I'm feeling so out this month :( But I did buy myself a thermometer today so that next cycle I can start charting properly! (Is it weird that I'm looking forward to it? Numbers and figures have always been mine thing :haha: )
How are you feeling so far?



frisbeemama12 said:


> Im doing FANTASTIC today!!! seeing as to how i got a BFP! :happydance: I hope that didnt just ruin another persons day.. but Im very excited! :)

OMG!!! Frisbee that's awesome news! Huge congratulations and a happy and healthy 9 months to you chick!! :hugs: :happydance: (I'm very jealous in a nice way :winkwink: )



Mas1118 said:


> Maybe the 1st BFP will get the ball rolling on this thread!

Here's hoping! I keep thinking it would be awesome if we all got our BFP's on here :D


----------



## CelticStar

duckytwins said:


> i got mine today too!!! :happydance:!!
> 
> congrats frisbee!! h&h 9 months to you!

Oh my goodness!! Congratulations to you as well ducky! That's fantastic news, happy and healthy 9 months to you as well :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## Fingersxed4

CelticStar said:


> duckytwins said:
> 
> 
> i got mine today too!!! :happydance:!!
> 
> congrats frisbee!! h&h 9 months to you!
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Congratulations to you as well ducky! That's fantastic news, happy and healthy 9 months to you as well :hugs: :happydance:Click to expand...

Celtic, looks like you may have started a lucky thread!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY Ducky!! Want to be bump buddies? Ill put it on my sig :) This must be a lucky thread!


----------



## Mas1118

I tested but haven't looked yet!


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Hey buddy! I'm feeling so out this month :( But I did buy myself a thermometer today so that next cycle I can start charting properly! (Is it weird that I'm looking forward to it? Numbers and figures have always been mine thing :haha: )
> How are you feeling so far?

im sorry your feeling like that, ive been having slightly more intense pains in my lower stomach, also feeling kinda down today so im starting to lose hope for this month, af might come soon:/ but theres always next time if i do get a bfn im still looking forward to october being my month if september wasn't:]
haha awh no its not weird, thats good:3
maybe next cycle will be the one for both of us hehe:D


----------



## MrsM423

Hi Ladies,
Congrats to everyone who has gotten their:bfp:!!!!! I am currently 11dpo and I tested once today and got a negative on a cheap test. I am getting very upset =( My af isnt due until the 4th but I feel doubtful. :cry: Is it still early? I went ahead and bought some presead to use for the next cycle. I took a ovulation test and it said yes+ on sept 20th and we did it 2 days before and 2 days when I found out. I thought for sure this would be our month.:nope:


----------



## Mas1118

Im not sure, I think I might see an extremely faint line but it is hard to see. I tried to take a picture but it didn't take good. I'm supposed to go for my blood test tomorrow morning, so I will no one way or the other tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good Luck Mas!! Fx's for you! :dust: to you, and :hugs: !!


----------



## MommyMoo

Hiiii ladies!!! First and foremost, I must admit... I have been stalking this forum since it began:blush: may I join?

I have officially driven my best friend crazy with my symptom spotting, so I figured I better woman up and create an account!

Ok, to make my crazy long story short... I'm 27, DH is 29. He has a 10 year old DD from his first marriage, I have a 7 year old DD from a previous relationship . After 2 years of depo, I quit cold turkey in January.

I have been keeping track of my cycles on an app on my phone, they are averaging around 25 days now. This month, my app said I O'd on the 21st (my birthday!!) and we BD'd 21st and 22nd. TMI ALERT!!! When I woke up on the 30th (9 dpo) and went to the bathroom I had 3 stringy streaks of brown stuff. Then, later that day, a little rusty watery discharge. I went to enter it as a symptom on my app, and my app reset and told me I O'd on the 16th. Well, we BD'd on the 16th and 17th also. (So was the 30th actually 14 dpo?? hmm...) One more thing.. on the 21st and 22nd my breasts became very sore and heavy. I actually woke up at 3 am on the 22nd they hurt so bad. My mom said it was a sign of ovulation... I have never had that before. I have had no brown discharge/spotting since the 30th. I even instigated rough sex yesterday and today with DH to see if I could bring AF on... nothing.

So, here I am. Either 11 dpo or 16 dpo. I honestly have no clue. I had some major hot flashes this cycle.. which are also new.. but.. the one thing that keeps me holding out hope for a :bfp: is that I have been really sick for a week.. and no one else in my house has caught it... I thought I had a bad flu when I was pregnant with DD!!

Thanks for letting me get that off my chest ladies.. this is my very first post! I bought a Dollar tree test today and I am dying to take it.. trying my best to wait and use tomorrow's FMU!!!


----------



## onemore4me

I know it is late in the game, but I am looking for AF around the 9th. @DuckyTwins, I also have twin boys and am trying for number 3! Congrats to you! How old are your boys? Mine just turned 3 on the 20th.

This thread does seem to be lucky, and I would love to jump in! :D


----------



## ginius

Big congrats to all that got BFPs! YAY! 

I'm 10 DPO today. Couldn't hold out any longer so I decided to test. BFN. Too early? Is there still hope?


----------



## dinidani

ginius said:


> Big congrats to all that got BFPs! YAY!
> 
> I'm 10 DPO today. Couldn't hold out any longer so I decided to test. BFN. Too early? Is there still hope?

i tested yester day i was 10 days mine came back bfn but im hoping that there still is a chance but dont want to get my OH hopes up xx :cry:


----------



## Olivias Mum

Fingersxed4 said:


> Olivias Mum said:
> 
> 
> Not feeling too good today. Ive spotted. Once yesterday and once today, with brown cm. Cramps gone, but feel big and so tired! I just cant watch tv for too long without nodding off. I really hope im pregnant, coz my body is seriously malfunctioning lol.
> 
> Mind you!!! Anyone from UK!!! Ive been sweating alll day! How hot was it?! Cannot believe its weather like that in October (nearly! (Wishing the days away til i can test ;) ))
> 
> xxx
> 
> That sounds super promising!!! How many DPO are you?Click to expand...


Dont really know dates of olulation lol but im due my af on 8th! Im not doing anymore tests til a couple of weeks lol x


----------



## charliekitty

O my gosh congrats duckytwins and frisbee!!!! I'm so pleased for u <3 this thread is making me so excited lol I wana test!! But I only have one test =/ il have to save it lol xxx


----------



## Coleey

Welcome new ladies & good luck!! :)
Awww Dini :hugs: you're not out until the witch shows and thats coming from someone who didn't get a positive test.. until she was about 8 weeks pregnant! :hugs: xx


----------



## 28329

Hi ladies. Can i join? I'm 10 dpo today. Af due for me on 7th.


----------



## heavyheart

congratulations to the bfp's!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: happy and healthy 9months to you both!!!


----------



## AliBiz

13 dpo and another BFN...think I'm just waiting for AF to rear its ugly head now :(


----------



## CelticStar

Fingersxed4 said:


> Celtic, looks like you may have started a lucky thread!!!

I just hope it's lucky enough for all of us! :haha:



Abii said:


> im sorry your feeling like that, ive been having slightly more intense pains in my lower stomach, also feeling kinda down today so im starting to lose hope for this month, af might come soon:/ but theres always next time if i do get a bfn im still looking forward to october being my month if september wasn't:]
> haha awh no its not weird, thats good:3
> maybe next cycle will be the one for both of us hehe:D

Here's hoping! I just hope AF doesn't come before I get my thermometer....I want to get a full cycle of temps done :haha:
Are you going to do anything different next cycle?



MrsM423 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Congrats to everyone who has gotten their:bfp:!!!!! I am currently 11dpo and I tested once today and got a negative on a cheap test. I am getting very upset =( My af isnt due until the 4th but I feel doubtful. :cry: Is it still early? I went ahead and bought some presead to use for the next cycle. I took a ovulation test and it said yes+ on sept 20th and we did it 2 days before and 2 days when I found out. I thought for sure this would be our month.:nope:

It could still be early, do you know what strength the test was that you took? 10miu? 25miu? etc, it should say somewhere on the packet.
If it isn't your month then I'll keep my FX'd that October is :hugs:



Mas1118 said:


> Im not sure, I think I might see an extremely faint line but it is hard to see. I tried to take a picture but it didn't take good. I'm supposed to go for my blood test tomorrow morning, so I will no one way or the other tomorrow afternoon.

Oh Mas, I'm going to be crossing everything hoping that you get your BFP! :hugs:

MommyMoo, hello and welcome! Your signs sound promising but then they could just be signs of AF like your Mom said, although the being sick and having experienced that with your DD makes me feel optimistic for you! I'll have my FX'd for you as well! :hugs:

Onemore4me, hello and welcome to you too! :flower:

ginius, it's possible it's still too early, let's hope so :hugs:

dinidani, like above, it could still be too early, none of us are out until AF actually shows up! :hugs:

Hey and welcome 28329! I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you get your BFP :flower:


----------



## 28329

Thank you! I'll test in 2 days. God, i hope we've done it. We covered our bases well. Done smep and used conceive plus.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi all, my AF is due in and around 6th October. My first cycle off BCP was 28 days and the next on 26 days, so not really sure where I stand.

I got a BFP the first month, but it was a chemical, so maybe that is why that first cycle was slightly longer??? Anyway, it has been relaxed baby making so far, no OPKs or anything like that, but that doesnt stop me obsessing.

Up until 12 September, TTC was the only thing I could think about, but unfortunately on that day my mum was diagnosed with bowel cancer, and my world was thrown upside down. She wants nothing more than a grandchild, has been like this for years, so whilst I always wanted to oblige, I want to do it even more so now, so whilst it is the furthest thing from my mind, I am trying my best, if you know what I mean.

The doctors seem confident that it has been caught very early and she is having majory surgery tomorrow to remove it. I am terrified but trying to keep it together for her and the rest of the family.

I was lying this morning, couldnt sleep as she is going into hospital today, and decided to use my last clear blue digital, that I had been saving for when I got a few squinters, but I used it and it was BFN. I have had symptoms, but sure they could also be AF, so who knows. Not even sure where I am in my cycle, so it could have been too early.

Anyway, I would love to wait it out with you girls, maybe a BFP is lurking round the corner, maybe it isnt, but for the next few days I'll concentrate on my mum and then get back to hoping and trying for her grandchild!!!

All the best xo.


----------



## Buckles

Can I join you please? I am also waiting for the 6 October!! 

We have been TTC for just over a year, both my partner and I have been for the first stage of fertility tests and they both have come back clear :) My CBM tells me that I am ovulating each month, and I've started to have reflexology on a regular basis, and have recently used conceive plus... 

For the past few days, I've been feeling slightly odd. I've felt sick for the past 3 evenings and it only disappears when I go to sleep, I have been shattered, literally struggling to keep my eyes open, and the new symptom is I am having period style cramps, but without any period.
Is my little mind playing tricks on me?? I'm really trying not to get my hopes up, just in case I'm not, but my hubby just keeps saying fingers crossed. 

Good luck girls xxx


----------



## CelticStar

28329 said:


> Thank you! I'll test in 2 days. God, i hope we've done it. We covered our bases well. Done smep and used conceive plus.

I'm going to be using SMEP next cycle, OH isn't too happy cos he prefers every night :haha: I told him - "tough" :haha:

Joey, I'm so sorry about your Mum :hugs: Here's hoping that you get your BFP and your Mum gets the all clear :flower:

Hello and welcome Buckles! Ooo your symptoms sound good! FX'd you get your BFP as well :hugs:


----------



## Buckles

Thank you, I'll keep you posted! x


----------



## Mas1118

I'm just at the clinic waiting for my BT, not feeling very positive though, I feel crampy, like AF is coming, did another test this morning with FMU and I still can't tell if I'm just seeing phantom lines or not. I feel a bit sick and shaky but that could be nerves. Please cross all your crossables for me ladies!


----------



## CelticStar

Mas everything is crossed for you girl! :hugs:


----------



## Nix

All crossables are crossed for you Mas xx


----------



## Coleey

Good luck honey! :) xx


----------



## hopeforamirac

another 10dpo here....first try since our mmc :(
the 2ww sucks i just want to know.


----------



## frisbeemama12

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: MAS!!!


----------



## CelticStar

hopeforamirac said:


> another 10dpo here....first try since our mmc :(
> the 2ww sucks i just want to know.

Fx'd crossed for you hfam! 

Mas! C'mon, how long are you going to make us wait? I really hope it's a BFP for you :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babygirl1

Good morning everyone! I had a crazy busy weekend. Im so glad to see Ducky and frisbee got their BFP's!! I went thru 2ww with Ducky last month omg yay!

Im still here waiting no symptoms really at all..which maybe is a good thing. I got antsy this am and wen to the dollar tree and they were out of tests...really? is that a sign?
im not sure of all the #'s but my woman's log app says that i O'd on sept 21..we bd'd 14th 19th 22nd and i think the 21st ( there was a day i forgot to chart) i had some "spotting on the 30th..which would have been 9 days from O...today is 12 days out...i was thinking sure test today because im home from work sick...but that wasnt in the cards.

Im hoping and praying though....

and totally waiting for MAS to get her results!!


----------



## CelticStar

What do you girls think to this thread? https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/752484-stuffy-nose.html

I'm asking as since just after O, I've had a nose (ETA....I meant to say a stuffy nose....It would be perfectly normal for me to have "a nose"!! :dohh:)and also loads of mucus in my throat (yes, I know, it's just as disgusting as it sounds!) I've got no cough, no cold and no allergies though, also, I'm not sure if it's linked but for the first time in four years I've had to start using an inhaler for my asthma again.
Am I just clutching at straws here? Or could it actually be a symptom? Absolutely no one around me has a cold or flu.

Oh I dunno, I reckon AF will show up right on time in three days and I'll be disappointed again, in fact, I'm not going to test, I'm just going to hope that my thermometer shows up before AF (it's going to be close :haha:) then I can get started on charting.

Mas!!! Any news yet? :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone, its getting very exciting on here now!! :dust: to everyone who is getting ready to test this week. I just bought myself a two pack of Morrisons own preg tests although I am def feeling as though I might not be waiting too long for AF to show up. I usually have a couple of days spotting before she arrives and would have expected that to start yesterday but it didn't!! Have been getting lots of cramps and pulling feelings today, very similar to the cramps I feel before AF arrives :( Thinking that I might test Weds morning if I have had no show by then. Good luck everyone x


----------



## MommyMoo

CelticStar~ I totally believe a stuffy nose is a sign! I have 2 sisters who experienced cold like symptoms with their pregnancies, and I did as well! My mom also thought she had the flu with all four of us girls! 

I have had some sort of a cold for over a week now. No one around me has caught it, thank goodness! But it is making me hold out hope that this IS my lucky month, even though I got a BFN today :(


----------



## charliekitty

I hope the cold thing it true iv been really ill for over a week!!

Aww this thread is so exciting now!! I can't wait for more news!!

Xx


----------



## Fingersxed4

MAS!! Hoping no news is good news!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I had a runny nose and sore throat about 4 dpo..


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Here's hoping! I just hope AF doesn't come before I get my thermometer....I want to get a full cycle of temps done :haha:
> Are you going to do anything different next cycle?
> 
> 
> 
> Haha ahh i see:] thats good, maybe since your temping now this next cycle will be the one? C:
> and no i think were just going try naturally.
> I used 2 packs of ovulation tests when we first started ttc and they did not help that much, plus they are really expensive and i'd rather save that money for when i get my bfp hahaha. If i dont conceive this next cycle then i might buy a thermometer and start temping the next cycle to see if it helps:]Click to expand...


----------



## CelticStar

On one hand I really hope the stuffy nose/phlegm in my throat is a good sign but on the other I don't want to hope.....Make sense?

Abii, I've been looking on Ebay etc for cheap OPK's, no luck so far but I did find a cracking deal on 10miu hpt's :haha: (100 for £10.95!! I could POAS every day for that! :haha:)


----------



## Abii

that is a very good deal.
maybe i will join you and help you look for some:]


----------



## Coleey

Amazon have cheap pregnancy and ovulation tests chick :) xx


----------



## CelticStar

Sounds like a plan Batman! :haha:


----------



## CelticStar

Coleey said:


> Amazon have cheap pregnancy and ovulation tests chick :) xx

Any you recommend?

I'm totally new to OPK's so haven't a clue which are good and which ones to avoid! :flower:


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Any you recommend?
> 
> I'm totally new to OPK's so haven't a clue which are good and which ones to avoid! :flower:

So if im batman then your robin? lol xp
and btw clear blue digital or first response OPK's are the best.


----------



## Coleey

I don't use OPKs, sorry hun! I just noticed they had cheap ones there when I was looking for pregnancy tests :) xx


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> Any you recommend?
> 
> I'm totally new to OPK's so haven't a clue which are good and which ones to avoid! :flower:
> 
> So if im batman then your robin? lol xp
> and btw clear blue digital or first response OPK's are the best.Click to expand...

Bugger! I didn't think that one through! I can't say I'm catwoman either as I definitely don't have the body :haha:

The only problem with CB and FR is that they're pricey, if I can find some cheapies that are fairly good then I'd be happy with them, I'll be temping as well so it's more of a back up plan than something that I'll be relying on!

Coleey....What good are you then? :winkwink:

:haha:


----------



## kaboom

congrats frisbeemama12 & duckytwins wishing you a H & H 9 months xx

@ celticstar - I use the cheapo opk's from home & health uk on amazon ive put the link to them below

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ultra-Earl...QT5S/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1317665617&sr=8-3

Im testing tomorrow really don't think ive done it but ive got cheapo tests there so ill just give one a go anyway


----------



## CelticStar

That's excellent kaboom, I shall get them bought, thank you! :flower:


----------



## dinidani

hiya ladies well done with the bfp and i just notice that i have an increase in ewcm is this a sign that the witch is on her way xx


----------



## CelticStar

You only get ewcm when you're fertile, it's the most compatible for sperm to swim in!

Usually it's the white creamy stuff that you get nearer to AF as it's the least compatible with sperm....

Hopefully it's a good sign for you!


----------



## kaboom

CelticStar said:


> That's excellent kaboom, I shall get them bought, thank you! :flower:

No problem hun hope you don't need them. When are you testing ?


----------



## CelticStar

I'm not! AF is due on 6th October, I figure I've had loads of stress this cycle so it's quite likely she'll be late anyway.
However....If AF hasn't shown up by 12th October then I'll do a test then.

If I'm going to test then I want to see a massive fat pink line and not have to squint to see it and still not be sure of what I'm seeing iykwim?

Saying that, I'll probably cave if AF hasn't shown by Thursday evening :haha:

Good intentions and all that jazz :winkwink:

When are you testing?


----------



## kaboom

I think im going to cave in and test tomorrow. My oh's been wanting me to test since 9dpo (thats when I got both my BFP's before) but ive held off mostly because I don't think we've done it this month. 

Im becoming a bit of a POAS addict thank god for cheapo tests :wacko:


----------



## Coleey

I have a doctors appointment booked! My OH booked it for me today and guess what day it's on... The day I'm due AF! :haha: Guess I'll find out then eh? :) xx


----------



## Mas1118

Well everyone, no go yet, so far it's a bfn. It's still early though, so if AF doesn't come by Thursday I will get another beta and maybe poas a few times too. I was super deflated when I got the call, but I'm a bit better now after a Starbucks white chocolate mocha and a pumpkin scone. It's not over yet!


----------



## CelticStar

Oh Mas, I'm sorry it wasn't a BFP for you today, I won't be uncrossing my crossables until you do get it (so please, for my sake, hurry up and get a BFP :winkwink:)

kaboom, I've been holding off buying the IC's as I just know that if I have them here then I'll be pee'ing on them :haha:

Coleey, I'll be double crossing my crossables that you get your BFP as well! Jeez...Just as well I don't have any plans to go anywhere this week :haha:

I'll be praying that all you ladies get good news :hugs:


----------



## lookin4bump

Hey there, this is my first post so please be gentle with me :winkwink:

This is my first month ttc and I was supposed to Ov around the 23rd Sept when I was on my honeymoon :kiss: we dtd 20th,22nd,23rd,24th and am now waiting to see if af arrives on sat as I am expecting it to. 

I have been symptom spotting for the last few days but now feel like i am just going a little mad and am wondering if I am making it up!!

I have noticed that I am weeing more than usual (or is it just in my head?) I have been getting a few dull pains, aches in my lower tummy and just now am getting a few little pains in my left ovary... which I felt stabby pain on the 21st sept... think it possibly could have been an ov pain then. I have been very emotional and having very unsettled sleep which I originally put down to jetlag.


Does anyone know if it is too early to test now? I have a clearblue digital sitting in the drawer calling me :wacko:


----------



## CelticStar

Hello and welcome lookin!

You sound as if your symptoms have been very similar to mine, lots of pee'ing, dull cramps/pains, stuffy nose, pain on my left side, headaches, bit of dizziness, and loads of others :haha:

If you do want to test (which by the way, from your ovary pain I'd say that you O'd either the same time as me or very close to it, making you about 11 or 12 dpo) then it shouldn't be too soon, although personally I'd save the CB digi and just use a cheap test to begin with, I don't know where you are but in the UK, Savers sell a pack of 3 hpt's for £1, or Superdrug have some reliable cheaper tests.

Good luck though and I hope you do get your BFP! :dust:


----------



## duckytwins

onemore4me said:


> I know it is late in the game, but I am looking for AF around the 9th. @DuckyTwins, I also have twin boys and am trying for number 3! Congrats to you! How old are your boys? Mine just turned 3 on the 20th.
> 
> This thread does seem to be lucky, and I would love to jump in! :D

thanks! my boys just turned 6. i had to wait a loooong time to convince dh that if he touched me, we wouldn't automatically be pg with like 10 babies! lol 

crossables crossed for you!


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Bugger! I didn't think that one through! I can't say I'm catwoman either as I definitely don't have the body :haha:
> 
> The only problem with CB and FR is that they're pricey, if I can find some cheapies that are fairly good then I'd be happy with them, I'll be temping as well so it's more of a back up plan than something that I'll be relying on!
> 
> Coleey....What good are you then? :winkwink:
> 
> :haha:

haha dununununununun! batmannn! lol xp
hey heyyy you dont need a body to be like catwoman you just need awesomly fast reflexes hahaha
yes that is true. i paid at least 100 on them when i bought them.
sounds like a plan robin! haha:]


----------



## Arisa

well my :af: is due tomorrow if it goes the same as did last month then it should be on CD25 but it could be CD26 or CD28 depending on my periods

Since TTC (third month now) I have noticed my periods have been getting earlier
first month it was 28 days
second month 26 days
last month 25 days

due tomorrow 

my boobs are sore and have grown, lol its noticeable to my family and husband too as I have gone up a cup size from B to C and I am nauseas, tired and can smell everything

I think it could be in my head since this has happened before (except the bigger boobs) and I wasn't


----------



## lookin4bump

Well, I couldnt wait any longer... I tested early... :bfn: 

:cry:


----------



## charliekitty

How we all feeling today??

Welcome lookin4bump =) I'm sure Ur test was still to early :hugs:

I don't feel to bad this morning, last night I was lying in bed an my lower belly felt soo heavy.

Can't wait till tomorrow, coz it's my birthday =D and il be testing tomorrow morning =D 

:flower:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry I disappeared. AF got me earlier than expected (10dpo) so was a little gutted. My cycles seem a little messed up. Bloody pill. Why oh why didn't I stop taking you earlier, though it has been 7 months. At least I knew I was out early and can start counting down days again..

Well done to the BFP, happy and healthy 9 months. Got my fingers firmly crossed for the rest of you and sorry to those who got BFN.


----------



## Buckles

Hi girls, 
I posted on another thread thinking it was this one, brain has turned to mush! 
I tested last night and this morning and got 2 BFN's and I'm so upset, my husband is being very supportive, but I just feel like giving up, and think us having a baby isn't meant to be :( 
We've been trying for 18 months and have tried pretty much everything... The only thing that I haven't done is track my temperature as we've been relying on my CBM. 
AF hasn't arrived yet, but can tell that she will as the symptoms that I thought was pregnancy ones, weren't and is the dreaded AF arriving :( 
Feeling a little bit low 

Good luck to you all xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> haha dununununununun! batmannn! lol xp
> hey heyyy you dont need a body to be like catwoman you just need awesomly fast reflexes hahaha
> yes that is true. i paid at least 100 on them when i bought them.
> sounds like a plan robin! haha:]

Hmmm, the only time my reflexes are anywhere near fast are when the kitten looks as if she's going to jump out of the window....Any other time and and a dead snail has quicker reflexes than me :haha:
Guess I really am Robin then *sigh* :winkwink:

I'm going to get those cheapies from Amazon that kaboom pointed me to yesterday!



Arisa said:


> well my :af: is due tomorrow if it goes the same as did last month then it should be on CD25 but it could be CD26 or CD28 depending on my periods
> 
> Since TTC (third month now) I have noticed my periods have been getting earlier
> first month it was 28 days
> second month 26 days
> last month 25 days
> 
> due tomorrow
> 
> my boobs are sore and have grown, lol its noticeable to my family and husband too as I have gone up a cup size from B to C and I am nauseas, tired and can smell everything
> 
> I think it could be in my head since this has happened before (except the bigger boobs) and I wasn't

Hey Arisa! I have to say, your symptoms sound really promising! Are you going to test tomorrow? Good luck and baby dust to you! :dust:



lookin4bump said:


> Well, I couldnt wait any longer... I tested early... :bfn:
> 
> :cry:

lookin, I'm so sorry :hugs: you're not completely out until AF shows up though! I'll be keeping my FX'd for you :flower:



charliekitty said:


> How we all feeling today??
> 
> Welcome lookin4bump =) I'm sure Ur test was still to early :hugs:
> 
> I don't feel to bad this morning, last night I was lying in bed an my lower belly felt soo heavy.
> 
> Can't wait till tomorrow, coz it's my birthday =D and il be testing tomorrow morning =D
> 
> :flower:

Charlie, I really hope you get your BFP tomorrow chick! Everything is crossed for you! :dust:

And happy birthday for tomorrow!! 



Bean66 said:


> Sorry I disappeared. AF got me earlier than expected (10dpo) so was a little gutted. My cycles seem a little messed up. Bloody pill. Why oh why didn't I stop taking you earlier, though it has been 7 months. At least I knew I was out early and can start counting down days again..
> 
> Well done to the BFP, happy and healthy 9 months. Got my fingers firmly crossed for the rest of you and sorry to those who got BFN.

I'm sorry to hear that Bean :( Next cycle will be yours! I'll be praying that it's so! :hugs:



Buckles said:


> Hi girls,
> I posted on another thread thinking it was this one, brain has turned to mush!
> I tested last night and this morning and got 2 BFN's and I'm so upset, my husband is being very supportive, but I just feel like giving up, and think us having a baby isn't meant to be :(
> We've been trying for 18 months and have tried pretty much everything... The only thing that I haven't done is track my temperature as we've been relying on my CBM.
> AF hasn't arrived yet, but can tell that she will as the symptoms that I thought was pregnancy ones, weren't and is the dreaded AF arriving :(
> Feeling a little bit low
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx

Buckles, I have continuous brain farts so I'm with you on the mushy head thing! 
I know 18 months is a long time to keep on getting disappointments but there's a lady on here who didn't give up for 13 years and she's just got her BFP, she's now my inspiration for when I'm feeling down (I know I haven't even got close to ttc for a long time yet)
We're all here to keep you feeling strong :hugs:

As for me? Well, 12dpo, haven't tested yet, don't want to test yet, symptoms today are sore boobs, very sensitive nipples, cramping like you wouldn't believe - it even woke me up this morning, still feeling dizzy, extremely tired (could be my M.E.) and feeling very bloated.....I think these are all AF symptoms though and not linked to a BFP :nope:
I just feel like AF is nearly here, to think I started out this cycle so positive as well :haha:
Oh well, now I'm just hoping that my thermometer gets here before AF, at least then I can get a proper cycle temping!

Baby dust to everyone :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

On a different note, I've just noticed that it's only 4 weeks and 5 days until my wedding day! Yikes!!
S'pose I'd better ring and get my final dress fitting sorted and sort out the room decorations :haha:

And yes, for those of you that spot it.....My wedding day is on the day that my cycle after this one is meant to start :dohh:
I didn't think that one through did I? :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

Good Morning, 
I still have hope for a BFP, I feel pretty nauseous today and no sign of AF yet! Good luck everyone, it aint over til AF shows her ugly red face!!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

yay MAS! No AF is a great sign! 
Im slightly worried girls.. My appt isnt until later this week.. but I havent been feeling nauseous at all.. and I was BAD sick with my DD.. This happened when I was pregnant and it was a mmc... Im worried :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Still no AF for me girls, 12dpo but usually spotting by now, def getting cramps n I caved in this morning n POAS.....BFN! :( to be expected I guess but still a bit if a blow! Praying that I am still in the game this month but not too confident :( got my fx'd for everyone on here x


----------



## Fingersxed4

WannaBtheMum said:


> Still no AF for me girls, 12dpo but usually spotting by now, def getting cramps n I caved in this morning n POAS.....BFN! :( to be expected I guess but still a bit if a blow! Praying that I am still in the game this month but not too confident :( got my fx'd for everyone on here x

Same boat! Not sure what DPO I am but I'm at CD32 and usually have a 30-34 day cycle with spotting at least 2 days before if I'm at the 34 end. Took a test this morning and BFN but no signs of AF. We're not out yet!

Frisbee-keep the faith girl! Maybe the baby just decided to give you a break and stop showing you it was there since you got the BFP confirmation:) It decided there was no more need for signs for a little bit. Fx'd that everything at the appointment goes perfectly:thumbup:


----------



## Fingersxed4

Mas1118 said:


> Good Morning,
> I still have hope for a BFP, I feel pretty nauseous today and no sign of AF yet! Good luck everyone, it aint over til AF shows her ugly red face!!!!!

Good luck MAS!!


----------



## MommyMoo

Frisbee try not to stress.. hopefully no nauseau just means a different sex for you this time :) I'll say a prayer for you and keep my Fx!!

My cup of coffee this morning totally made me gag, it tasted awful and I couldn't finish it.. So I stopped to get a latte from McD's and it is just as bad, with a hint of cardboard. Oh geeze. I think I am 13 dpo today, but not testing again til I don't know when since I got a BFN yesterday morning.


----------



## Fingersxed4

MommyMoo said:


> Frisbee try not to stress.. hopefully no nauseau just means a different sex for you this time :) I'll say a prayer for you and keep my Fx!!
> 
> My cup of coffee this morning totally made me gag, it tasted awful and I couldn't finish it.. So I stopped to get a latte from McD's and it is just as bad, with a hint of cardboard. Oh geeze. I think I am 13 dpo today, but not testing again til I don't know when since I got a BFN yesterday morning.

I keep smelling hints of pickle, which I HATE! Even in my toothpaste!! So gross. If I'm not pregnant I am crazy


----------



## MommyMoo

FingersXed.. ugh. Pickles. I hate pickles. But I ate them every single day when preggo with DD. Matter of fact, I dipped them in vanilla ice cream. EWWWW I know. Hated pickles before DD, and after though. 

Trying so hard to keep myself from going to buy another test... was pretty heartbroken yesterday. 

A bunch of old High school friends are getting together Friday for a mini reunion (I LOVE FB!!!) and I either want good news to share or a tall glass of Bud Light. Guess I'll HAVE to test Thursday and maybe again Friday if AF doesn't show!


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hey mommy moo. Gosh, you are like in my brain!! We have some stuff going on this weekend and I want to either have a nice beer or glass of red or at least know that I'm not drinking for a reason!! :)

I was pretty bummed seeing that negative this morning. Somehow the digital was worse than a line one....seeing "no" made it seem that much more harsh. How long have you been TTC? How many DPOs are you? I need a buddy!


----------



## Mas1118

frisbeemama12 said:


> yay MAS! No AF is a great sign!
> Im slightly worried girls.. My appt isnt until later this week.. but I havent been feeling nauseous at all.. and I was BAD sick with my DD.. This happened when I was pregnant and it was a mmc... Im worried :(

Try not to worry too much! Every pregnancy is different, maybe you'll have a nice one without morning sickness. I will keep my FXed that you have a healthy and happy 9 months!


----------



## Mas1118

Mommymoo and FingersXed, everything still sounds positive for you both! Early testing can be disappointing-beleive me I know! FXed for you both! I'm not testing again until Friday or even Sat morning!


----------



## Fingersxed4

Thanks Mas! My plan is to not test again until Friday, unless of course my period shows. Friday will be CD35 so I'm hoping by that point I would get a positive HPT if I was going to. If I don't have any signs of AF by Thursday then I will be well late. Good luck to us all :):thumbup:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Fingersxed4 said:


> Thanks Mas! My plan is to not test again until Friday, unless of course my period shows. Friday will be CD35 so I'm hoping by that point I would get a positive HPT if I was going to. If I don't have any signs of AF by Thursday then I will be well late. Good luck to us all :):thumbup:

Thats the same for me Fingersxed, AF is due Thurs and if she doesn't arrive I will test Friday. I wish I hadn't tested this morning, I've spent all day feeling blue after getting a BFN plus I had a drop in my BBT this morning although it is still well above the cover line on my chart! Hopefully we will both be happy at the end of the week :)
:dust:


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi all!!
Af not due til thurs although I'm not holding out much hope. Bb's sore (which is usual). Yesterday am and this morn had some cramping which felt like af pains but nothing as yet. Normally start spotting two or three days b4 af but none yet. Just dont feel very pg and the cramps are definitely making me feel she is on her way. X


----------



## Mrs Mc

O just read back through pages I've missed and just had too add, about a day or two after I O'd I randomly had a cold for like a day!!! It was v v v strange.


----------



## Fingersxed4

WannaBtheMum said:


> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mas! My plan is to not test again until Friday, unless of course my period shows. Friday will be CD35 so I'm hoping by that point I would get a positive HPT if I was going to. If I don't have any signs of AF by Thursday then I will be well late. Good luck to us all :):thumbup:
> 
> Thats the same for me Fingersxed, AF is due Thurs and if she doesn't arrive I will test Friday. I wish I hadn't tested this morning, I've spent all day feeling blue after getting a BFN plus I had a drop in my BBT this morning although it is still well above the cover line on my chart! Hopefully we will both be happy at the end of the week :)
> :dust:Click to expand...

That's exactly how I feel, I wish I had just waited. I'm frustrated because I don't know for sure when I O'ed this month, so it has seemed like a very long wait. I have really short LH surges so I haven't been able to catch ovulation. I have a clear blue fertility monitor that just came the other day, so I'm all set for next cycle if need be! I am pretty sure we timed everything well based on my other signs (o pain, EWCM) but I could have O'ed anywhere from the 17th -24th so that's a huge swing! How about you?


----------



## hping2bsoon

WannaBtheMum said:


> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mas! My plan is to not test again until Friday, unless of course my period shows. Friday will be CD35 so I'm hoping by that point I would get a positive HPT if I was going to. If I don't have any signs of AF by Thursday then I will be well late. Good luck to us all :):thumbup:
> 
> Thats the same for me Fingersxed, AF is due Thurs and if she doesn't arrive I will test Friday. I wish I hadn't tested this morning, I've spent all day feeling blue after getting a BFN plus I had a drop in my BBT this morning although it is still well above the cover line on my chart! Hopefully we will both be happy at the end of the week :)
> :dust:Click to expand...

I am also due for AF on the 6th. I tested yesterday and got a BFN. I used a digital and someone said it may not be as sensitive. So I'm not testing again until Friday either. Good luck to all of you. I hope we all get our BFP's this month. 

Oh and I have been constantly in the loo. And have some other "symptoms".


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Hmmm, the only time my reflexes are anywhere near fast are when the kitten looks as if she's going to jump out of the window....Any other time and and a dead snail has quicker reflexes than me :haha:
> Guess I really am Robin then *sigh* :winkwink:
> 
> I'm going to get those cheapies from Amazon that kaboom pointed me to yesterday!


_*hahahha xp that was super funny. A snail has faster reflexes than you? xp bahahahaha.
its okay that your robin though because that means we make a good team in fighting evil! hahaha xp
oh that sounds good:] i have not been able to find ANY cheapies out here only the dollar store and the only tests i use there are the pregnancy tests lol. Oh my gosh CelticStar, this tww to test is killing me lol i want to know so bad if im pregnant hehe, ive been feeling slightly nauseous this morning and still having very little bearable cramping pains in my abdomen area and back hurts alittle, and i still have clear wet cm[is that sign of af?]
anyway, i hope you get your bfp tomorrow
and lots of babydust to you my buddy C:​*_


----------



## MommyMoo

FingersXed... I am in need of a buddy also :) This is the 2nd "official" month of TTC... had my last depo injection in January, started AF right away but she came about every 2 weeks. I am now averaging anywhere from 23-25 days each cycle. Today is CD 27, and I had 3 brown streaks on tp CD 23 (with a little rusty CM later that day) that completely stopped the same day. No sign of AF since. Pretty sure I O'd on the 21st or 22nd, so I believe I am about 12-13 dpo. We BD'd the 16th, 17th, 18th 21st and 22nd so I hope we were covered lol. Not really sure if I should consider AF late yet, even though app on my phone says I am.

Mas~ You are soooo right about early testing. Still kicking my own tooshie for doing that to myself. At least if I had tested later I wouldn't be doubting the BFN.

I think I'm going to join everyone and test again Friday morning, I should know by then. At least.. I hope so :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Fingersxed4 said:


> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mas! My plan is to not test again until Friday, unless of course my period shows. Friday will be CD35 so I'm hoping by that point I would get a positive HPT if I was going to. If I don't have any signs of AF by Thursday then I will be well late. Good luck to us all :):thumbup:
> 
> Thats the same for me Fingersxed, AF is due Thurs and if she doesn't arrive I will test Friday. I wish I hadn't tested this morning, I've spent all day feeling blue after getting a BFN plus I had a drop in my BBT this morning although it is still well above the cover line on my chart! Hopefully we will both be happy at the end of the week :)
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> That's exactly how I feel, I wish I had just waited. I'm frustrated because I don't know for sure when I O'ed this month, so it has seemed like a very long wait. I have really short LH surges so I haven't been able to catch ovulation. I have a clear blue fertility monitor that just came the other day, so I'm all set for next cycle if need be! I am pretty sure we timed everything well based on my other signs (o pain, EWCM) but I could have O'ed anywhere from the 17th -24th so that's a huge swing! How about you?Click to expand...

I usually have really short luteal phase, I am on clomid for the first time this month and it brought my ovulation forward by about 3 days so being 12dpo is actually a massive improvement for me, usually only get to 9dpo before spotting or more! I used OPK's to check for ovulation and had blood tests so I know I ovulated on CD17. We bd'd every other night from a week before ov and then on the day and the day after just to be sure!! It must be difficult not knowing exactly when you ovulated! If we both get to Friday without AF then it could be a good sign :) Will be looking forward to hearing how you get on :dust:


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hey MommyMoo! This is our first real month TTC #1. I came off of the pill in July 2010 in preparation to TTC and had burst ovarian cyst just over a year ago. Because of the cyst, I had loads bloodwork done to make sure I was ovulating properly. Everything came back normal but I have yet to EVER get a positive OPK, despite using them for 3-4 months. My cycles range from 28-35 days, with 33 being the average. I started with O pain on the 17th of this month and had it for several days back to back. I think I O'ed anywhere between the 17th-24th. We BD'ed on the 17, 18, 22, 24 (husband was away on business up until the 16th and then had the flu from the 19-21 so it will be my luck that we actually missed it in those days!)


Wannabmom, mrs mc, hoping2bsoon:
Sounds like you we're all on the same schedule for Friday testing! Hoping-I used a digi this morning too....so not the best planning...I used the FRER I had too early and then today when I felt like something could have shown up, I only had the digi and loads of the Internet cheapies that came with my CBFM! 

Praying we all can wait it out until Friday and that we are all still period free by then...how great would that be!


----------



## babygirl1

Wow, everyone is going thru exactly what i am ...stressing over testing.

well according to my app im due tomorrow for AF ...but i'll be honest I feel nothing..no symptoms like AF and no Preggo ones..totally weird.

the passed few months (about 4) i've felt all sorts of weird around my period..like boobs back and runny nose and blah blah....now nothing lol

I'll tell you though if i am preggo its definitely going to be a crazy baby since i've been non stop coughing for about a month and my belly just goes with the cough lol. so the baby will be a shaken baby from the inside out ( not really funny to joke but a very funny thought) 

im thinking i'll test tomorrow night if AF doesnt get me all day


----------



## Fingersxed4

Oh and wannabethemum....I always spot for a few days before also. Usually for 1 day if the cycle is 33 days or less and 2-3 days if it's 33-35. SO I'm set CD 32 and NO spotting. Ugh. Hope it's good news and not just my cycle being all messed up..!


----------



## Abii

jbsdhbguq


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Abii said:


> jbsdhbguq

Did you get a BFP??? Congratulations x


----------



## Mas1118

Babygirl-im the same, been coughing my brains out! My diaphram is killing me from coughing so hard. It just won't go away. I was thinking the same thing about shaking too, so don't feel bad, lol. My lower back is somewhat sore too, which may be from coughing or it is also a pretty good sign for me that AF is coming, hope not! 
I hope everyone gets to Friday to test! And we all get a BFP - wouldn't that be something!


----------



## kaboom

charliekitty - good luck for testing tomorrow hope you have a nice birthday xx

bean66 - sorry af got you :-(

lookin4bump, buckles, wannaBthemum, fingersxed & hping2bsoon - sorry you's got BFN's really hope you's all just tested to early [-o&lt;

I chickened out of testing this morning couldnt face maybe seeing a BFN


----------



## Abii

WannaBtheMum said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> jbsdhbguq
> 
> Did you get a BFP??? Congratulations xClick to expand...

lol noo im not testing until the 9th.
i changed some setting on my bnb page and forgot that the new messages are on the first page instead of last in the thread and i commented on someone post from along tims ago and so i changed it to jbsdhbguq lol xp
sorry for the confusion


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Abii said:


> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> jbsdhbguq
> 
> Did you get a BFP??? Congratulations xClick to expand...
> 
> lol noo im not testing until the 9th.
> i changed some setting on my bnb page and forgot that the new messages are on the first page instead of last in the thread and i commented on someone post from along tims ago and so i changed it to jbsdhbguq lol xp
> sorry for the confusionClick to expand...

Don't apologise for it being confusing, as with TWW I obviously saw things that weren't there :) it made me smile anyway, maybe its a good sign for Sunday that i thought you would get a BFP :) I'll save my congratulations for then x


----------



## Abii

WannaBtheMum said:


> Don't apologise for it being confusing, as with TWW I obviously saw things that weren't there :) it made me smile anyway, maybe its a good sign for Sunday that i thought you would get a BFP :) I'll save my congratulations for then x

lol woops xp
awwhh thank you:]
yes hopefully i get my bfp on sunday:3
i hope you get yours soon too C:
baby dust to you.


----------



## Coleey

Hey :)
How are you all doing? I'm in bed shivering my butt off, it's freezing and stormy here :(
xx


----------



## Abii

Coleey said:


> Hey :)
> How are you all doing? I'm in bed shivering my butt off, it's freezing and stormy here :(
> xx

Oh my gosh i know! its so cold here it suppose to snow tomorrow and thursday where i live haha.


----------



## Coleey

Abii said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Hey :)
> How are you all doing? I'm in bed shivering my butt off, it's freezing and stormy here :(
> xx
> 
> Oh my gosh i know! its so cold here it suppose to snow tomorrow and thursday where i live haha.Click to expand...


It snows in California?!! :haha:
We're due loads of snow soon too.... Pfffft :( xx


----------



## Natashadenzy

Buckles said:


> Hi girls,
> I posted on another thread thinking it was this one, brain has turned to mush!
> I tested last night and this morning and got 2 BFN's and I'm so upset, my husband is being very supportive, but I just feel like giving up, and think us having a baby isn't meant to be :(
> We've been trying for 18 months and have tried pretty much everything... The only thing that I haven't done is track my temperature as we've been relying on my CBM.
> AF hasn't arrived yet, but can tell that she will as the symptoms that I thought was pregnancy ones, weren't and is the dreaded AF arriving :(
> Feeling a little bit low
> 
> Good luck to you all xxx

I feel ya. I tested this am..AF is due on the 6th or 7th and I got a BFN also :cry:
I just feel like crying about everything....
I am sorry. I am crossing everything for all those who havenn't tetsed yet.


----------



## Abii

Coleey said:


> It snows in California?!! :haha:
> We're due loads of snow soon too.... Pfffft :( xx

well not in alot of places haha but im at 400ft elevation so it snows quite a bit here.
we have such bi-polar weather haha, last year it was still snowing in july xp
but i love the snow so i dont mind hahah:]


----------



## Mas1118

Surprisingly it is nice here, sunny and warm! We have Thanksgiving this weekend and it's supposed to be beautiful! Maybe I'll get a BFP when the sun is shining!


----------



## Abii

Mas1118 said:


> Surprisingly it is nice here, sunny and warm! We have Thanksgiving this weekend and it's supposed to be beautiful! Maybe I'll get a BFP when the sun is shining!

Ohhh thats different.
when do you guys celebrate Thanksgiving?
I was born on thanksgiving in the year i was born haha:]


----------



## Mas1118

It's usually the second or third weekend in Oct. Depends on when the month starts. This year it's the tenth. It's one of my favorite holidays. It's usually Indian summer, so it's warm and the trees are very colourful. Alot of my very large family go to the cottage ( my parents) and the men cut wood and my mum, aunts, sisters, kids collect leaves for crafts and carve pumpkins and cook massive amounts of food. Then we have a fire every night. My mum and I usually go shopping. It's the best.


----------



## Natashadenzy

Mas1118 said:


> It's usually the second or third weekend in Oct. Depends on when the month starts. This year it's the tenth. It's one of my favorite holidays. It's usually Indian summer, so it's warm and the trees are very colourful. Alot of my very large family go to the cottage ( my parents) and the men cut wood and my mum, aunts, sisters, kids collect leaves for crafts and carve pumpkins and cook massive amounts of food. Then we have a fire every night. My mum and I usually go shopping. It's the best.

Sounds soooooo fun! Jealous :)


----------



## Abii

Mas1118 said:


> It's usually the second or third weekend in Oct. Depends on when the month starts. This year it's the tenth. It's one of my favorite holidays. It's usually Indian summer, so it's warm and the trees are very colourful. Alot of my very large family go to the cottage ( my parents) and the men cut wood and my mum, aunts, sisters, kids collect leaves for crafts and carve pumpkins and cook massive amounts of food. Then we have a fire every night. My mum and I usually go shopping. It's the best.

awwhh that sounds like so much fun:]
i usually get candles in my turkey haha:3


----------



## duckytwins

hi frisbee, yes, please, let's! i saw you added me to your sig, i will add you to mine now! 

(i am so embarassed that i missed your post, i've been working a lot and running around like a crazy person lately :blush: )


----------



## frisbeemama12

No worries! I definitely understand about being busy haha


----------



## charliekitty

Hi girls =D

How r we all any more testers today??

Thank you for my birthday wishes, i got the best present, a BFP!!! 

I was sure I was pregnant, if I wasn't then my body wasnt my friend any more lol!

My mains symptoms were feeling dizzy this last few days and crampy, like a dull ache, also I had a major cold last week lol

Thank you for this thread it was been so supportive I have everything crossed for every one

:hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Massive congratulations Charlie!! Wow....What a birthday present! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Abii

charliekitty said:


> Hi girls =D
> 
> How r we all any more testers today??
> 
> Thank you for my birthday wishes, i got the best present, a BFP!!!
> 
> I was sure I was pregnant, if I wasn't then my body wasnt my friend any more lol!
> 
> My mains symptoms were feeling dizzy this last few days and crampy, like a dull ache, also I had a major cold last week lol
> 
> Thank you for this thread it was been so supportive I have everything crossed for every one
> 
> :hugs:

YAYYYY!!!:happydance::thumbup::hugs::baby:
i hope i get my bfp this sunday:3
it would be a great halloween gift for me hahah xp
Oh my gosh, ive been feeling crampy too, not dizzy so much but started feeling nauseous tonight while eating my meal haha and ive been peeing ALOTT today and i only drank 2 sobe life waters 0 calorie. 
ahh maybe this is my month after all! C:


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Massive congratulations Charlie!! Wow....What a birthday present! :happydance: :hugs:

and how are you feeling today mrs? have you tested yet? when are you planning to? sorry my brain is slow tonight hah.
im soo sleepy xp


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations honey! :) xx


----------



## CelticStar

I've got AF type cramps so I seriously think I'm out, AF is due tomorrow so if she hasn't shown up by tomorrow night then I'll test.

Still feeling really exhausted but I think that's me M.E. rather than a pregnancy symptom - Oh well! Just means I get to put next cycle into action :haha:

FX'd it's your month though! That would be awesome :D


----------



## Coleey

Ohhhh alot of us are due AF tomorrow! Shes supposed to be visiting me tomorrow too, I have no signs of her coming...... Yet!! :wacko:

Keeping my crossables crossed for all of you! :hugs: xx


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> I've got AF type cramps so I seriously think I'm out, AF is due tomorrow so if she hasn't shown up by tomorrow night then I'll test.
> 
> Still feeling really exhausted but I think that's me M.E. rather than a pregnancy symptom - Oh well! Just means I get to put next cycle into action :haha:
> 
> FX'd it's your month though! That would be awesome :D

Awhh, i see, im sorry.
But i guess we'll just have to see tomorrow C:
Hahaha that is true, did you buy those opks yet? or did you get your thermometer yet? im sure those would help alot for next cycle if af visits[which i hope she doesn't so we can be bump buddies too hehehe:3]
and awh thank you hun:]
i really hope so too, it would only make me the happiest person ever lol xp


----------



## 28329

Wow, what a birthday gift. Congrats on your bfp.


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> Awhh, i see, im sorry.
> But i guess we'll just have to see tomorrow C:
> Hahaha that is true, did you buy those opks yet? or did you get your thermometer yet? im sure those would help alot for next cycle if af visits[which i hope she doesn't so we can be bump buddies too hehehe:3]
> and awh thank you hun:]
> i really hope so too, it would only make me the happiest person ever lol xp

I haven't bought the OPK's from the internet, I went down to my local store yesterday and bought a couple of packs for doing SMEP next cycle, they also had an offer on FRER's so I got two twin packs of them for the price of one!
Hopefully the thermometer will be here today or tomorrow (FX'd!)

It'd be awesome being bump buddies! If not this cycle then next cycle has to be our turn! :haha:


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Awhh, i see, im sorry.
> But i guess we'll just have to see tomorrow C:
> Hahaha that is true, did you buy those opks yet? or did you get your thermometer yet? im sure those would help alot for next cycle if af visits[which i hope she doesn't so we can be bump buddies too hehehe:3]
> and awh thank you hun:]
> i really hope so too, it would only make me the happiest person ever lol xp
> 
> I haven't bought the OPK's from the internet, I went down to my local store yesterday and bought a couple of packs for doing SMEP next cycle, they also had an offer on FRER's so I got two twin packs of them for the price of one!
> Hopefully the thermometer will be here today or tomorrow (FX'd!)
> 
> It'd be awesome being bump buddies! If not this cycle then next cycle has to be our turn! :haha:Click to expand...

Oh, it sounds like you got an even better deal than:]
thats good.
When you get the thermometer are you going to use it right then? if af doesnt show?
And yes!! i agree hehe C:
October seems to be a pretty lucky month though so lets just hope it stays lucky hehe:3 
but even November would be awesome, since my birthday is the 25th:3
it would be an amazing present.


----------



## heavyheart

congratulations on the birthday bfp charliekitty, best present ever i bet!!

Hi ladies, good luck to everyone due to test, ill keep my fingers crossed for you :thumbup: really hope you get your bfp's

afm - my af is due between 2moro and sat 28 to 30day cycle so iam holding out on testing till sat if af doesnt show. Iam feeling pretty crappy, just dont think its my month, no real symptoms of pregnancy or af except being tired and a grumpy moo but think the grumpiness is down to just hating this wait and the thought of going onto another cycle. 

sending lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and luck xx


----------



## charliekitty

thank you girls =D

awww im hoping this thread is lucky for u all i cant wait to hear some more annoucments!! =) 

o and the tiredness omg im so tired


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> Oh, it sounds like you got an even better deal than:]
> thats good.
> When you get the thermometer are you going to use it right then? if af doesnt show?
> And yes!! i agree hehe C:
> October seems to be a pretty lucky month though so lets just hope it stays lucky hehe:3
> but even November would be awesome, since my birthday is the 25th:3
> it would be an amazing present.

It was an amazing deal, I wasn't going to buy FRER's when I went, it was only going to be OPK's but it was too good to pass up :haha:
If AF doesn't show then yeah I'll use the thermometer, just in case for whatever reason she's just late, I have had loads of stress this month (very long story!) so to be honest I'm expecting it to be late!

I think November will be luckier for me (I'm getting married on the 9th so it has to be :haha:) and with your birthday in November as well? Well, it's going to be our month!

Heavyheart, you want to join me and Abii in being ttc buddies? Then we can all have November as our month? 
I reckon it'll happen for you because you deserve it girl, I think you'll be a fantastic Mum :hugs:

Charlie, it's your birthday, put your feet up and get OH to run around after you :winkwink:


----------



## CelticStar

Right, I've been organised (sort of!) and been all through this thread to find out how many people are going to be testing.....The list is :

celticstar
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom
laylasmummy
candkain
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks
buckles
nix
hopeforamirac
lookinforbump

So 3 :bfp: so far out of 49 testers! (I think I counted right) Here's hoping all you ladies get your bfp's :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

CONGRATS and Happy Birthday! What a present! Yay for you! And good luck to the rest!!!


----------



## Buckles

Havent tested again... as too scared, but am spotting, have really bad lower back pain and feel as if AF is going to rock up any second :( 

So at the moment, I am searching amazon for cheap CBM pee sticks, some more conceive plus, anything else I can buy girls to help me and my hubby conceive? 

I have another session of reflexology booked for saturday afternoon, so hopefully this will help me relax. 

Good luck if you are testing today xx


----------



## hping2bsoon

charliekitty said:


> Hi girls =D
> 
> How r we all any more testers today??
> 
> Thank you for my birthday wishes, i got the best present, a BFP!!!
> 
> I was sure I was pregnant, if I wasn't then my body wasnt my friend any more lol!
> 
> My mains symptoms were feeling dizzy this last few days and crampy, like a dull ache, also I had a major cold last week lol
> 
> Thank you for this thread it was been so supportive I have everything crossed for every one
> 
> :hugs:

Congrats and hugs to you. That's great. And happiest of birthday wishes to you.


----------



## MommyMoo

Congrats Charlie!!! That is a great birthday present!!!

My birthday was September 21st, and I'm pretty sure that was my O date!! That makes today 14 dpo, but I'm holding out til Friday to test again!! (At least I'm trying to!)

TMI ALERT!!!! I am having serious problems with my bowels. Like, when I gotta go, I GOTTA GO. Starting to feel like I'm 80 years old. If I am not pregnant then my body is playing evil tricks on me.


----------



## duckytwins

mommy, i'm the same way but with peeing! i can't hold it anymore. you are have so much control to wait until friday! good for you!

charlie, how wonderful! the best birthday present ever! congrats!! h&h 9 months to you!!!

thanks for making the list, celticstar! i hope everyone on it gets their :bfp:! wouldn't that be an amazing sight to see!!


----------



## MommyMoo

Holding out is not an easy task, lol. Today is CD 28, and that is longer than my average cycle length. But that BFN on Monday totally bummed me out! BUT if I wait until Friday to test I won't be second guessing the result.....


----------



## duckytwins

gotcha. i'll keep all my crossables crossed for you!


----------



## MommyMoo

Thanks Ducky :) Those boys you have are absolutely adorable!! ahhh... I've been dreaming of my own little football player!


----------



## duckytwins

MommyMoo said:


> Thanks Ducky :) Those boys you have are absolutely adorable!! ahhh... I've been dreaming of my own little football player!

 
awww, thank you! i totally think alex could be a football player, but he wants to race cars. he loves everything about racing and cars! and he's a really good artist too! jonathan is my musician and techie. he knows everything there is to know about the computer and is taking violin lessons! he's sooo smart! 

i thought for sure they would play for the ny giants one day, but maybe not! lol


----------



## Mas1118

Ya, Thanks CelticStar for the list, Wow its big! FXed!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No AF yet for me!


----------



## duckytwins

mas, when will you test??!!?!?


----------



## CelticStar

I just thought that a list would be much easier for everyone to look at rather than being unorganised :haha:

So far 6% of us on this thread have got a BFP. There's another thread with 4 BFP's on but 129 testers...That thread only has 3% of the posters with a BFP....
Which means we have ~38% of the amount of testers but twice as much luck on the BFP's!

Yes, I know, I'm bored okay? :haha:

Mas I have absolutely everything crossed for you! I really hope you get your BFP!

Today has been weird for me, yesterday I had the most horrendous AF cramps and felt sure that she would turn up a day early, today my only symptoms are a headache, stuffy nose, bit of bloating and backache.
So, I don't think AF will be here a day early after all, she'll probably arrive bang on time tomorrow though :dohh:

Good luck girls! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

Nice stats CelticStar!
Ducky Twins - I'm not gonna test until Sat with FMU, at the cottage! I was gonna test Friday morn but then I gotta go to work after, so I wail til Sat and then if I get a BFP, I'm in my favourite place with my favourite people and can enjoy it and if not then the same thing about fav's but I can get some comfort and sympathy from them! That's the plan and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## duckytwins

Mas1118 said:


> Nice stats CelticStar!
> Ducky Twins - I'm not gonna test until Sat with FMU, at the cottage! I was gonna test Friday morn but then I gotta go to work after, so I wail til Sat and then if I get a BFP, I'm in my favourite place with my favourite people and can enjoy it and if not then the same thing about fav's but I can get some comfort and sympathy from them! That's the plan and I'm sticking to it!

good girl! that sounds like a great plan to me! crossables crossed for you!


----------



## CelticStar

Mas1118 said:


> Nice stats CelticStar!
> Ducky Twins - I'm not gonna test until Sat with FMU, at the cottage! I was gonna test Friday morn but then I gotta go to work after, so I wail til Sat and then if I get a BFP, I'm in my favourite place with my favourite people and can enjoy it and if not then the same thing about fav's but I can get some comfort and sympathy from them! That's the plan and I'm sticking to it!

I thank you! Maths has always been one of the things I'm good at :haha:

One of my last jobs I could add up sales using a notepad and pen quicker than people could add up on a calculator....Yes...I'm bragging :haha:

I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Saturday, be sure to let us know though! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

good for you, celticstar! i can't even add _*using*_ a calculator! ha ha!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good luck mas! I cant wait till Saturday for you! Ill be crossing everything!


----------



## CelticStar

Girls....How reliable are FRER's?


----------



## candkain

WELL LADIES!! I tested today even tho af isnt due till friday or saturday and I got a.... :bfp: ... woohooo!!! thank you celticstar for starting this group you really helped during the tww..... i am sending everyone tonnes of baby dust!!! anyone wanna b buddies through the pregnancy journey with me!!!! :baby: :thumbup: :cloud9::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dinidani

afternoon ladies how are every one today any one testing today and still no sighn of af but not getting hopes up xx


----------



## CelticStar

candkain....That's fantastic news!!! :hugs: :happydance:

I've tested today as well.....How reliable are FRER's?


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks
buckles
nix
hopeforamirac
lookinforbump


----------



## dinidani

celtic did you get a bfn if so ill join you in next month as i think im out but i did and frer the other day but came back bfn xx


----------



## CelticStar

I don't think it was a BFN? But I don't know, maybe I've got line eye or it's an evap?

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/758519-13dpo-am-actually-seeing.html

What do you think? I'm sat here shaking....


----------



## charliekitty

O my gosh Celtic congrats!!!!


----------



## Coleey

Congrats Candkain!! :)

Celtic, sweetie, thats a positive!! Congratulations sweetheart! xx


----------



## Fingersxed4

CelticStar said:


> I don't think it was a BFN? But I don't know, maybe I've got line eye or it's an evap?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/758519-13dpo-am-actually-seeing.html
> 
> What do you think? I'm sat here shaking....

Celtic that looks like a BFP to me!!!!!!!!! Huge congratulations!!!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dinidani

congratulations im just hoping now that af stays away for 9 months so that i can have a bfp xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

CelticStar said:


> I don't think it was a BFN? But I don't know, maybe I've got line eye or it's an evap?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/758519-13dpo-am-actually-seeing.html
> 
> What do you think? I'm sat here shaking....

Thats a def line on the FRER but I don't see anything on the cheapie! I would say the FRER is most accurate!!!!! If you just showed the first one it would leave no doubt that the result is a BFP :) :dust:


----------



## Bean66

CelticStar said:


> I don't think it was a BFN? But I don't know, maybe I've got line eye or it's an evap?
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/758519-13dpo-am-actually-seeing.html
> 
> What do you think? I'm sat here shaking....


Yay! Congratulations!! So very happy for you Celtic! H&H 9 months.


----------



## BlessedJ16

Hi all, I have been watching this board but havent posted I am in the same boat, AF due tomorrow but I had to post once I saw your reply today CelticStar because I have had the exact same feelings yesterday and today as you have.

I also love that when I checked earlier this week it was 2 BFPs and then today I see 2 more added, love the odds!! :)

Baby dust to us all!! :thumbup::happydance:



CelticStar said:


> I just thought that a list would be much easier for everyone to look at rather than being unorganised :haha:
> 
> So far 6% of us on this thread have got a BFP. There's another thread with 4 BFP's on but 129 testers...That thread only has 3% of the posters with a BFP....
> Which means we have ~38% of the amount of testers but twice as much luck on the BFP's!
> 
> Yes, I know, I'm bored okay? :haha:
> 
> Mas I have absolutely everything crossed for you! I really hope you get your BFP!
> 
> Today has been weird for me, yesterday I had the most horrendous AF cramps and felt sure that she would turn up a day early, today my only symptoms are a headache, stuffy nose, bit of bloating and backache.
> So, I don't think AF will be here a day early after all, she'll probably arrive bang on time tomorrow though :dohh:
> 
> Good luck girls! :dust: :dust: :dust:[/QU


----------



## MommyMoo

Congrats Candkain!!!!

And dear, sweet Celtic.... CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so, so happy that you got your BFP!!!!!!! I do see a faint line on your cheapy there... too.... 

I love this thread!!! Such a great group of gals, and such exciting news each time I log on!!


----------



## MommyMoo

I just got back from visiting my bonus mom (stepmom) at the hospital. She had her hip replaced last week, and I have been so sick I didn't go see her for fear she might catch it. Since no one in my house has gotten sick, I figured I could go see her today.

My stepmother crotched (sp?) a two-tone BLUE baby blanket for me in 2 days. After her surgery they discovered an intestinal bleed and we almost lost her. They gave her a few pints of blood and discontinued some of her meds. She said she saw my cousin who passed away this summer and he told her to tell me to get ready for "him". Him, being my son. OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!! <---- can you tell I am freaking out?!? Because I AM.

That's it ladies. I'm headed to the drug store. I'm gonna splurge, and buy a decent test. According to my app on my phone, I am 5 days late. I even BD'd twice last night to try to bring AF on. Nothing. No spotting, nothing. 

Any input on which one I should buy? Geeeeze I hope my entire family isn't as loony as I am over this ;)


----------



## CelticStar

Test test test test!!!!

I was sure I was completely out this month but got the urge to POAS on my way to the bathroom about an hour ago :haha:

Holy shit....I got my :bfp: !!!

Oh please let the rest of you ladies get yours!! That is the only thing that would make me even happier than I am now!
Weird emotions though, ever since I got confirmation I've been sat here swapping between crying my eyes out and giggling like a school girl :dohh:


----------



## CelticStar

BlessedJ16 said:


> Hi all, I have been watching this board but havent posted I am in the same boat, AF due tomorrow but I had to post once I saw your reply today CelticStar because I have had the exact same feelings yesterday and today as you have.
> 
> I also love that when I checked earlier this week it was 2 BFPs and then today I see 2 more added, love the odds!! :)
> 
> Baby dust to us all!! :thumbup::happydance:

Welcome to the thread chick!

I'd love it if you got your BFP! Do you know what dpo you are? :hugs:


----------



## MommyMoo

Cross everything for me ladies would ya?? I'm off to the store..... AGHHHH!


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks
buckles
nix
hopeforamirac
lookinforbump
BlessedJ16


----------



## frisbeemama12

CelticStar said:


> Girls....How reliable are FRER's?

Well Celtic, I used an "Answer" brand first and it was a definitely pos. So I took a FRER thinking that it would be darker and you could BARELY tell there was a line! So I took another "Answer" brand one and it was dark again.. so Im thinking FRER is not so sensitive.. (Answer brand is cheaper too)


----------



## heavyheart

OMG congratulations celticstar!!!!!!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::hug::hug::dance::dance::dance: am soooooooooooooooo happy you got your bfp wishing you a very happy n healthy 9months my lovely!!!! xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

OH MY GOSH!!!! YAYYY Celtic!!!!! Bump Buddies? :) :hugs: :hugs: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fingersxed4

Ah Celtic, you can send back that thermometer thats coming for you!!

MommyMoo...good luck girl! Post ASAP and let us know!!


----------



## CelticStar

I love you girls :hugs:

heavyheart, I really hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:

frisbee...Definitely girl! :happydance:


----------



## dinidani

were did you get your themometer hun i think im gonna have to invest in one as i swear im out this month x


----------



## CelticStar

Fingersxed4 said:


> Ah Celtic, you can send back that thermometer thats coming for you!!
> 
> MommyMoo...good luck girl! Post ASAP and let us know!!

:haha: That freaking turned up today :dohh:

I'm going to see if I can take back the OPK's that I bought yesterday as well....Unopened and untouched...I'm hoping that as I have a very valid reason for returning them they'll refund the money :haha:

Unless anyone here wants them?


----------



## dinidani

hun im gonna try everything xx


----------



## CelticStar

dinidani said:


> were did you get your themometer hun i think im gonna have to invest in one as i swear im out this month x

I got mine off amazon.....Let me see if I can find the link....

Here you go! https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B004JFYXNC


----------



## CelticStar

The OPK's are superdrugs own...I paid £31.98 for them, you can have them for £30 including postage if you want?
There's two packs of five.


----------



## dinidani

you sticking around the forums xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Of course I am!

I'm not leaving my girlies!!! :hugs:


----------



## dinidani

good cos ill miss you keeping us updated xx


----------



## CelticStar

I'll definitely still be around and you've got me on facebook :happydance:

Oh please let this thread be lucky for everyone else!


----------



## dinidani

hopefully hun i realy do and yes have you told any one else yet?? xxx


----------



## CelticStar

I've only told my OH (obviously!!) and my Mum, plus you girls, I'm not going to be telling anyone else until the first 12 weeks are up, I don't want to tempt fate :blush:


----------



## Mas1118

Holy Crap! Wow! Congrats Candkain and Celtic!!!!!! So friggen happy for you guys! This thread has totally exploded! I'm so excited for everyone! Keep em coming! Good luck MommyMoo-maybe your next for a BFP! 
I'm still waiting til Sat! But I will let you all know either way.


----------



## Praying4O

im taking my test on sat in the am. super nervous tho


----------



## frisbeemama12

Same here Celtic, we arent telling anyone until we hit that 10-12 week mark!


----------



## Mas1118

One thing I just noticed. My cervix is super low right now, like only to my first knuckle (TMI). Is that good?


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im not sure if it is or not but (TMI!!!) my DH hit mine when we :sex: the last time before I got my BFP! and he never does usually..


----------



## kaboom

Congrats on your BFP's charliekitty, candkain and celticstar :thumbup:

Sorry af got you natashadenzy :cry:

I tested this morning and got a :bfp: too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hey girlies! Hoping for some input here...

So as some of you know, I have no idea when I O'ed because I didn't catch it with the OPK. I'm pretty sure it was somewhere between sept 17-24. Took a test yesterday morning and it was a BFN. Cycle lengths vary (28-35 days) but the average is 33 days, which is today. 

Usually I have at least a day of spotting before my period starts. And if the cycle is 34-35 days usually it is 2+ days of spotting.

So today is CD33. Up until this morning I have had nothing but creamy CM. Then this morning I went to the bathroom convinced my period had just started and there was a lot creamy CM. Now, over the last few hours it has a brownish tint to it. I have put a pantyliner on just because I'm wearing dark undies (amateur mistake! Ha!) so I can see exactly whats going on.

The first bit of CM was a decent amount. Now, the stuff with the brownish tint, has totaled maybe the size of a dime or two....not much.

Im telling myself this is just the beginning of my period and that it's just manifesting itself in a weird way. Any thoughts?


----------



## charliekitty

im so happy that we are getting bfps!!

how bout all us that get bfps from this thread bump buddies??

xx


----------



## CelticStar

kaboom that's awesome news!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you chick!

FX'd, I don't want to get your hopes up but I O'd on September 22nd, I started noticing more creamy white CM yesterday (and Mas, my OH has also "hit" my cervix as well this cycle so it could be a good sign!) to the point where I started to feel "wet", then today....Dry.

I hope it's a good sign for you hunni :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

charliekitty said:


> im so happy that we are getting bfps!!
> 
> how bout all us that get bfps from this thread bump buddies??
> 
> xx

That's an awesome idea! I love it! It'll be like we're seeing from the very beginning right up to the finish! :cloud9:


----------



## Bean66

OMG congratulation Kaboom! So excited for you. Happy and Healthy 9months!!


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks
buckles
nix
hopeforamirac
lookinforbump
BlessedJ16

Just re done our stats girls.....We now have just over 12% of the posters on this thread with :bfp: 's!! Not bad odds at all! Lets hope they keep rising! :hugs:


----------



## Fingersxed4

CelticStar said:


> kaboom that's awesome news!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you chick!
> 
> FX'd, I don't want to get your hopes up but I O'd on September 22nd, I started noticing more creamy white CM yesterday (and Mas, my OH has also "hit" my cervix as well this cycle so it could be a good sign!) to the point where I started to feel "wet", then today....Dry.
> 
> I hope it's a good sign for you hunni :hugs:

Any brownish/tan tint to it? Maybe don't tell me if yes because I might start to get my hopes up;)


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
> mas
> ducky - :bfp:
> sweetie
> littlepeps
> sweetest
> natashadenzy
> ginius
> arisa
> mummy.love
> coleey
> heavyheart
> newlymrs
> frisbeemama - :bfp:
> dinidani
> charliekitty - :bfp:
> nomorestress
> kaboom - :bfp:
> laylasmummy
> candkain - :bfp:
> mrs mc
> babygirl1
> bean66
> catsnfings
> Fingersxed4
> shorty88
> oliviasmum
> mammahuff
> agreeksmom
> sammy1205
> pileggigirl
> euphoria11
> domesticdiva
> ttc3ks
> kwal7096
> Abii
> wannabthemum
> mich31
> dsbeH
> mrsm423
> mommymoo
> onemore4me
> 28329
> alibiz
> joeybrooks
> buckles
> nix
> hopeforamirac
> lookinforbump
> BlessedJ16
> 
> Just re done our stats girls.....We now have just over 12% of the posters on this thread with :bfp: 's!! Not bad odds at all! Lets hope they keep rising! :hugs:

Good afternoon my darlings! my oh my has this become the baby boom list! Congrats to everyone! 
wow

Nothing for me yet. I am actually totally confused as I went to the dr this morning and they asked when my last period was. I told them 9/3/11 and she said" so you are late" im like no my app says today! she said well science says you're late lol

so i guess im late now..hmph and im going to wait til saturday to test because what if everyone's wrong lol.

as for the cervix thing....hubby hit mine while bd'ing 2 weeks ago..thought i was on a rocket to the moon i saw so many stars! 
and he doesnt normally hit it


----------



## CelticStar

Fingersxed4 said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> kaboom that's awesome news!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you chick!
> 
> FX'd, I don't want to get your hopes up but I O'd on September 22nd, I started noticing more creamy white CM yesterday (and Mas, my OH has also "hit" my cervix as well this cycle so it could be a good sign!) to the point where I started to feel "wet", then today....Dry.
> 
> I hope it's a good sign for you hunni :hugs:
> 
> Any brownish/tan tint to it? Maybe don't tell me if yes because I might start to get my hopes up;)Click to expand...

I wish I could say a big fat yes but no, it was just white....Different bodies different colours? :hugs:

babygirl, lets hope the cervix thing is a positive sign! 
Doctors go on everyone having a regular 28 day cycle with a 14 day LP, not everyone has that though, how long are your cycles usually?
Lets hope you can join the baby boom though!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Hi ladies. Me an OH haven't been actively TTC, more NTNP but this month I'm accutely aware of all symptoms and I'm really hoping for a BFP, I've wanted to TTC for over a year but work situations haven't been right, until now!

AF is due tomorrow, and my cycles are usually 31 days. After some brief google-ing I found that if my cycles are normal/regular then I should have ovulated around the 22nd September. OH and I BD'd the 20th and 22nd September so there is a small but significant chance I could be pregnant right?

I did a HPT last Friday 30th and it was negative, but I'm just hoping it was too early (please please please let this be the case). I've been holding out on testing unless AF doesn't arrive by Saturday morning. That way I should know for sure either way.

Syptoms include sore boobies, gassy tummy, slight heartburn and mild cramping. Does this sound good?

I have a 2 yr old but I didn't find out I was pregnant until about 7 weeks with him, so this is new territory for me! I can't stand the waiting!!


----------



## Praying4O

krissie1234uk said:


> Hi ladies. Me an OH haven't been actively TTC, more NTNP but this month I'm accutely aware of all symptoms and I'm really hoping for a BFP, I've wanted to TTC for over a year but work situations haven't been right, until now!
> 
> AF is due tomorrow, and my cycles are usually 31 days. After some brief google-ing I found that if my cycles are normal/regular then I should have ovulated around the 22nd September. OH and I BD'd the 20th and 22nd September so there is a small but significant chance I could be pregnant right?
> 
> I did a HPT last Friday 30th and it was negative, but I'm just hoping it was too early (please please please let this be the case). I've been holding out on testing unless AF doesn't arrive by Saturday morning. That way I should know for sure either way.
> 
> Syptoms include sore boobies, gassy tummy, slight heartburn and mild cramping. Does this sound good?
> 
> I have a 2 yr old but I didn't find out I was pregnant until about 7 weeks with him, so this is new territory for me! I can't stand the waiting!!

ive had similar symptoms but not much cramping, more so pains


----------



## MommyMoo

Alright lovely ladies, sorry to be the Debbie Downer...BFN again for me today. I think it is safe to say I am out. Not really sure what my body is doing :( Going to just wait for AF to show her ugly face. 

Unless the 3 brown streaks I had on September 30th was some sort off odd early period. Ugh. So frustrating! 

Congrats to everyone with BFP!!


----------



## krissie1234uk

Yeh, not like period cramps more like stretching pains? Thats what it feels like for me. But this could just be my mind playing tricks on me, it might be exactly the same as period cramps and I'm looking too much into it...

Hope it's a good sign for us both though!


----------



## Praying4O

krissie1234uk said:


> Yeh, not like period cramps more like stretching pains? Thats what it feels like for me. But this could just be my mind playing tricks on me, it might be exactly the same as period cramps and I'm looking too much into it...
> 
> Hope it's a good sign for us both though!

yea i havent had ANY period-like cramps, they are weird...def a new thing for me and they are VERY minor. I barely notice them


----------



## duckytwins

celticstar! no way!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

h&h 9 months to you!!!


----------



## duckytwins

and to candkain and kaboom!!! i'm so excited for you all!


----------



## duckytwins

charliekitty said:


> im so happy that we are getting bfps!!
> 
> how bout all us that get bfps from this thread bump buddies??
> 
> xx

yeah!!


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> !

OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! IM SOO HAPPY FOR YOU! ahh!
maybe we will be bump buddies afterall? hehe yayyy!!!!!
i wish you a happy and very very veryyy healthy 9 months buddy!:D
:happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

krissie1234uk said:


> Hi ladies. Me an OH haven't been actively TTC, more NTNP but this month I'm accutely aware of all symptoms and I'm really hoping for a BFP, I've wanted to TTC for over a year but work situations haven't been right, until now!
> 
> AF is due tomorrow, and my cycles are usually 31 days. After some brief google-ing I found that if my cycles are normal/regular then I should have ovulated around the 22nd September. OH and I BD'd the 20th and 22nd September so there is a small but significant chance I could be pregnant right?
> 
> I did a HPT last Friday 30th and it was negative, but I'm just hoping it was too early (please please please let this be the case). I've been holding out on testing unless AF doesn't arrive by Saturday morning. That way I should know for sure either way.
> 
> Syptoms include sore boobies, gassy tummy, slight heartburn and mild cramping. Does this sound good?
> 
> I have a 2 yr old but I didn't find out I was pregnant until about 7 weeks with him, so this is new territory for me! I can't stand the waiting!!

Hey lady! :hugs:

You must have O'd at the same time as me, my cycles are (were!!) 28 days long though and AF was due tomorrow for me as well, if you did O on the 22nd Sept then last Friday was only 8dpo and there's a large chance of getting a negative reading even if you are pregnant so there's still hope for you!

Sore boobs - check
gas - check, check and triple check :haha:
mild heartburn - check
mild cramps - check again!

Yep, I had all those symptoms so I'm going to be keeping everything crossed for you chick! :hugs:



Praying4O said:


> ive had similar symptoms but not much cramping, more so pains

Here's hoping it's all good for you as well hun! :hugs:



MommyMoo said:


> Alright lovely ladies, sorry to be the Debbie Downer...BFN again for me today. I think it is safe to say I am out. Not really sure what my body is doing :( Going to just wait for AF to show her ugly face.
> 
> Unless the 3 brown streaks I had on September 30th was some sort off odd early period. Ugh. So frustrating!
> 
> Congrats to everyone with BFP!!

MommyMoo, I'm so sorry about the BFN :nope: You're not out yet though, not until AF shows up so I'll be praying that you get a BFP yet! :hugs:



krissie1234uk said:


> Yeh, not like period cramps more like stretching pains? Thats what it feels like for me. But this could just be my mind playing tricks on me, it might be exactly the same as period cramps and I'm looking too much into it...
> 
> Hope it's a good sign for us both though!

Definitely got a stretching sort of feeling here, best way I can describe it is like someone stretching a bit of elastic and then slowly letting it go....

FX'd!



duckytwins said:


> celticstar! no way!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> h&h 9 months to you!!!

Yes way!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

You started it all off on this thread, so I'm holding you entirely responsible....Well, maybe not "entirely" :winkwink: Hope you don't mind :haha:

And thank you!


----------



## duckytwins

i'll take the blame for this one! i sure will!


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> !
> 
> OH MY GOSH! OH MY GOSH! IM SOO HAPPY FOR YOU! ahh!
> maybe we will be bump buddies afterall? hehe yayyy!!!!!
> i wish you a happy and very very veryyy healthy 9 months buddy!:D
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you buddy!!

Oh I hope we can be bump buddies! I'm going to keep my FX'd and try and make it happen :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

duckytwins said:


> i'll take the blame for this one! i sure will!

Glad to hear it :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Abii

awh thank you:3
me too hehe.
i cant wait to test, it seems so close yet so far away lol[only 4 days xp]
ahh haha


----------



## kaboom

charliekitty said:
 

> im so happy that we are getting bfps!!
> 
> how bout all us that get bfps from this thread bump buddies??
> 
> xx

Im up for that :thumbup:


----------



## joeybrooks

AF arrived today, 1 day early???? Cycles getting shorter month by month????


----------



## CelticStar

joey, I'm so sorry to hear AF got you :hugs:


----------



## krissie1234uk

Looks like I'm out already, literally 5 mins after I posted I went to the bathroom and AF is here. Typical, feel like I totally jinxed myself. :(
Hope all you lovely ladies get your BFP this month, I really do. I'm off to the TTC section to read up on baby making for next month.


----------



## CelticStar

Oh no :nope: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## kaboom

sorry af got you's joey and krissie :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Joey & Krissie! :( :hugs: xx


----------



## duckytwins

no!!!!! i'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Buckles

Congratulations!!! That's fantastic news, so happy for all the girls that got BFP's

Well I am officially out, AF arrived as soon as I got in from work, spoken to my DH and he has suggested ditching the CBM for the next month and just bonking as much as possible, as he has said I only seem to want sex when my little monitor tells me, and it's taken the fun out of it. Feel a bit odd about stopping using the CBM as I literally have no idea when I ovulate.... 

I'm keeping super positive for November, I'm hoping it will be our month

Xxxx


----------



## kaboom

sorry af got you buckles fx for next month xx


----------



## Praying4O

NEG test again! but my urine was very light colored, since ive been drinking gallons of water lately from thirst!! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## CelticStar

I'm so sorry you're out this cycle Buckles :hugs: 

Praying4O, you could just be diluting your pee too much with all the water, try not to drink anything tonight and test again with FMU!
By the way, you two make a gorgeous couple! :hugs:


----------



## Praying4O

CelticStar said:


> I'm so sorry you're out this cycle Buckles :hugs:
> 
> Praying4O, you could just be diluting your pee too much with all the water, try not to drink anything tonight and test again with FMU!
> By the way, you two make a gorgeous couple! :hugs:

awe thank you! my family cant wait til we have babies, they keep telling me they r gonna steal our babies and put them into modeling lol. my family is crazy...haha, yea im constantly thirsty all the time, even my morning pee hasnt been very dark. its very high in smell, but not color. i also took some opk tests to test it and those just showed the test line i didnt even get the slightest line.


----------



## Natashadenzy

kaboom said:


> Congrats on your BFP's charliekitty, candkain and celticstar :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry af got you natashadenzy :cry:
> 
> I tested this morning and got a :bfp: too :happydance::happydance:

Af has not gotten me yet...just BFN yesterday. No jinxing :)
I'll test Sat when AF is late.
SOOOO Happy for all the BFP's....praying ofr mine next!


----------



## Mas1118

joeybrooks said:


> AF arrived today, 1 day early???? Cycles getting shorter month by month????

Sorry about AF, maybe get your progesterone checked, if it is low you'll have shorter Luteal phase, so it makes it harder to get pregnant.


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats kaboom! 
Sorry to those who got AF! She sucks!


----------



## Arisa

AF is officially two days late :D
sore boobs and bad nausea and crying, i am on and off with tears then laughter, its rather strange
No pregnancy test taken yet.
since my last period happened CD 25, its now CD 26 this month so I am unsure as it could still come CD 28
Confusing!!!
Waiting for a test to arrive in the mail and a bit anxious


----------



## CelticStar

I'll be praying that you get your BFP Arisa! :hugs:


----------



## BlessedJ16

Congrats celticstar!! That is awesome. Ok so this is the first time ive been added to a group and how fabulous its the group with the amazing BFP rate! I believe I am 14 dpo supposed to get af tomorrow but im not feeling like she is coming. Im praying and believing im apart of this group for a reason!! 2 more bfps since I logged on earlier this afternoon. UH-MAZING!! 

Bring on the dust...;)


----------



## BlessedJ16

is it a sign that I keep finding coupons for ept test? Couponing is my new thing and I have clipped 3 coupons for epts, im sign/symptom spotting everything. ;)


----------



## 28329

Well, i'm 13dpo. 1 day until af due. I have symptoms but they could mean either pregnancy or af. So confusing! Although my temps are climbing higher, only been temping for 8 weeks but i know for sure that didn't happen last month. Congrats to all who got their bfp's. What an amazing rate they're coming in at! Fingers crossed there's some good news to be heard again soon. So so sorry to those who the witch got. She's a sneaky sneak. Hope she stays away next month. Good luck ladies.


----------



## confuseds

hey ladies can i join?, the witch was due yesterday and so far she is a no show, i did a test this morning but it came back bfn :( im trying to stay positive tho
a big congratulations to all of you that have gotton your BFP :D
and i hope next month is your month for those who the wicked witch got


----------



## Arisa

CelticStar said:


> I'll be praying that you get your BFP Arisa! :hugs:

Thank you Celtic
I DID
:bfp: this afternoon two of them!!! :baby:

:hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Welcome Confuseds and congratulations Arisa!! :)

It's doctor day for me, no signs of the witch last night or this morning! Hopefully the doctor is helpful.. xx


----------



## confuseds

i hope the doctor is useful to you!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Arisa said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> I'll be praying that you get your BFP Arisa! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Celtic
> I DID
> :bfp: this afternoon two of them!!! :baby:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Congratulations :dust: have a happy + healthy 9 months x


----------



## charliekitty

Congrats arisa!!! 

Any more news girlys =)

Xx


----------



## CelticStar

BlessedJ16 said:


> Congrats celticstar!! That is awesome. Ok so this is the first time ive been added to a group and how fabulous its the group with the amazing BFP rate! I believe I am 14 dpo supposed to get af tomorrow but im not feeling like she is coming. Im praying and believing im apart of this group for a reason!! 2 more bfps since I logged on earlier this afternoon. UH-MAZING!!
> 
> Bring on the dust...;)

Thank you hunni :hugs:

I'll be praying for your BFP to appear now! When are you going to test?



BlessedJ16 said:


> is it a sign that I keep finding coupons for ept test? Couponing is my new thing and I have clipped 3 coupons for epts, im sign/symptom spotting everything. ;)

I don't know, don't rule it out! I was seeing pregnant women everywhere I went before getting my BFP!



28329 said:


> Well, i'm 13dpo. 1 day until af due. I have symptoms but they could mean either pregnancy or af. So confusing! Although my temps are climbing higher, only been temping for 8 weeks but i know for sure that didn't happen last month. Congrats to all who got their bfp's. What an amazing rate they're coming in at! Fingers crossed there's some good news to be heard again soon. So so sorry to those who the witch got. She's a sneaky sneak. Hope she stays away next month. Good luck ladies.

I don't know much about temping but I do know that if you don't get a dip when AF is due and they stay high, then it's a sign of pregnancy....FX'd for you :hugs:



Arisa said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> I'll be praying that you get your BFP Arisa! :hugs:
> 
> Thank you Celtic
> I DID
> :bfp: this afternoon two of them!!! :baby:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

OMG!!! That's brilliant news! Congratulations and healthy and happy 9 months to you :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks
buckles
nix
hopeforamirac
lookinforbump
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk
Praying4O
confuseds

New stats alert! 53 testers and 7 :bfp:'s mean that we now have just over 13% of us with our :bfp:'s! :happydance:


----------



## 28329

Nice percentage of bfp's so far. I have a triphasic chart and great symptoms so hoping i get the flashies next to my name soon! Wow, looks great so far.


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Arissa!!
Good luck at the docs Coleey!
FXed for everyone else!
No witch yet for me, but I'm pretty sure she's on her way:( I feel a lot of pressure down there. I hope not though!!!


----------



## duckytwins

congrats arisa! h&h 9 months to you! 

coleey, crossables crossed for you! 

would any of you girls who got a bfp like to join us at 2012 Bump Buddies? 

corssables crossed for more :bfp:s!!! no afs in this thread!!!


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hey ladies! Was due to start my period yesterday and had creamy brown CM for a few hours in the morning and then nothing the rest of the day. Now completely dry. Temp shot up from 97.49 yesterday to 98.4 this morning. I'm at CD34 so I'm praying it was late ovulation and that was implantation bleeding. Testing tomorrow:happydance:

Huge luck being sent everyone's way!!! Loving the stats Celtic!!!

Congratulations Arisa!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, AF is due today for me and I had a slight dip in my temps this morning but still higher than some days since ovulation plus had the slightest hint of spotting when I went to the loo so I am fairly sure she will get me later today or tomorrow morning :( I'm disappointed, actually thought this was our month after 17 months of this! Oh well, onto second round of clomid for me! Congratulations to all the BFP's so far, looking forward to hearing who else has hit the spot ;) :dust:


----------



## domesticdiva

congrats to all the bfps!

WannaBetheMum - hooray for your temp still being up and hopefully that was just implantation spotting :)

Well today is CD 28 for me, which is when I always used to start, 28 on the dot. But over the past 5 months or so it's been 28-31, and had one 33 day cycle. So I didn't start yet today :happydance: but I still have atleast 3 days minimum to wait out technically I guess. :shrug: I had a temp drop the other day, and it's still down a bit but not as low as it could be I guess. And my cervix is still so high I can't reach the opening but it feels wet & hard, not sure what to think about that..

I was feeling really good about this month for a while & then really bad the past few days :nope: esp. yesterday just felt like AF was totally on her way. But still not here. So I guss I'm not out yet. I feel like poop today, just very wierd and nauseus a lot and a wierd headache. Dh refuses to get me a test right now because he doesn't want to put out the money :growlmad: If I had my way I would be testing right now! lol Especially after having my questionable line on frer on Monday morning. I don't know what to think right now but it's making me so excited seeing all the bfp's pop up in here!!! Congrats girls!!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks ladies! :hugs: No signs of AF showing and shes normally punctual or coming for me early. Had really mild cramps/backache today and thats it :)

I saw a doctor today, she was really nice! I told her that with my son I didn't get a positive test until I was 8weeks + pregnant and I also have that on my old maternity notes. We did a normal pregnancy test and it was negative, so she wants me to come back next week with my fmu (I really couldn't hold it today). I'm totally okay with that though and I got a very faint second line on a home test in the time limit. I'll probably retest next week or something :) fingers crossed!

xx


----------



## littlepeps

Hi there .. Im at 15 dpo and no sign of af ... got bfn at 12 and 14 dpo .... hope im still in the running !!! And congratulations to all the BFPs !!!!!!!!!! :D :D


----------



## heavyheart

bfn for me today, no surprise as i was feeling out already but i had that urge to test so i could just knowfor sure. It hasnt helped at all just made me feel real down and like i want to just give up trying. This disappointment is too much to go thro month after month


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Littlepeps, hope the witch stays away for you! :)

Ohhhh Heavyheart, you're not out sweetheart! :hugs: Don't give up it's still very early day! I'm keeping all my crossables crossed for you! xx


----------



## littlepeps

ohhhhh .... spoke to soon ... thats me out ... the witch has arrived !!


----------



## CelticStar

Coleey said:


> Thanks ladies! :hugs: No signs of AF showing and shes normally punctual or coming for me early. Had really mild cramps/backache today and thats it :)
> 
> I saw a doctor today, she was really nice! I told her that with my son I didn't get a positive test until I was 8weeks + pregnant and I also have that on my old maternity notes. We did a normal pregnancy test and it was negative, so she wants me to come back next week with my fmu (I really couldn't hold it today). I'm totally okay with that though and I got a very faint second line on a home test in the time limit. I'll probably retest next week or something :) fingers crossed!
> 
> xx

I had mild cramps and backache yesterday Coleey, Oh I so hope they're good signs for you! 
I can't believe you got a faint bfp and didn't tell us! (or did you and I missed it? Or did you and I've forgotten already? :dohh)
Absolutely everything is crossed and I'm praying that you join us with a June baby! :dust:



heavyheart said:


> bfn for me today, no surprise as i was feeling out already but i had that urge to test so i could just knowfor sure. It hasnt helped at all just made me feel real down and like i want to just give up trying. This disappointment is too much to go thro month after month

Sweetie, you're not out until AF arrives, I know it's easy for me to say now but please don't give up! I was sure that AF would get me today and also had those feelings of being "out" this cycle, if anyone deserves their BFP then it's you :hugs:
Have lots of baby dust from me to help you!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Well, I had my first doctors appt this morning, he's put me on meds for my m/s (yes, that has shown up exactly at 4 weeks :dohh: ) it was so bad this morning that I was laying on the bathroom floor thinking I was going to pass out and covered in sweat...Who said this baby making business was an attractive one eh? :haha:
The worst symptoms for me so far is definitely the nausea and dizziness, let's hope it doesn't last forever!!


----------



## Coleey

I did hunny, I pmed you the pic as I wanted to be really sure before I posted about it. It came up within the time limit and was pink, maybe I'll test again before my doctors appointment next week :haha: 

Thanks honey! My sons birthday is the 15th of June and my OHs the 13th of June! Hopefully it'll get darker and I can add another birthday to June! :haha:


----------



## Coleey

littlepeps said:


> ohhhhh .... spoke to soon ... thats me out ... the witch has arrived !!

:hugs: xx


----------



## CelticStar

Right updated list, I thought I'd mark who has been hit by AF so we know who's out this cycle, hope no one minds!

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac
lookinforbump
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O
confuseds

53 testers.
7 BFP's
5 AF's ()
13% pregnant
9% AF
78% unknown!

Remember to keep us updated so the list can get updated as well! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Coleey said:


> I did hunny, I pmed you the pic as I wanted to be really sure before I posted about it. It came up within the time limit and was pink, maybe I'll test again before my doctors appointment next week :haha:
> 
> Thanks honey! My sons birthday is the 15th of June and my OHs the 13th of June! Hopefully it'll get darker and I can add another birthday to June! :haha:

Crap! So you did! :dohh:

Is it too early for me to claim it's "baby brain"? :haha:

I think you're going to be joining us on that list with a :bfp: by your name :happydance:

Talking of birthdays (and knowing my thing with numbers!) I worked out something which I found interesting (probably boring to everyone else!) 
my OH's birthday is 03/03 ..... 3+3=6
my birthday is 14/03......14, the 3 is void as it was used in OH's calculation.
06/14 or in the UK 14/06......14th June....Just happens to be my due date...

Meh...I knew it wouldn't be as interesting to everyone else :haha:

I like messing with figures ok? :rofl:


----------



## cera

Hi ladies...I know you already have so many members to this thread, but I would love to be your 54th tester this weekend (and hopefully increase that BFP %!). I have been following this thread since day one just looking for some support from others going through the 2WW and was shy about joining at first. I knew yesterday that I had to register because reading that CelticStar got her BFP made me break out in tears at my desk (co-workers were quite confused). I was so happy for her and it just made me realize I want to be a part of this amazing group of supportive women. I didn't realize how long and lonely this journey can be when you have no one to talk to about it but your DH (and he can only take so much talk about CM!!).

Anywhoo - I am on 10dpo and the witch is due to visit Sunday. Trying to hold out until Sat to test. DH and I are super new to TTC, so I understand it may take a while, but that hasn't calmed my excitement like it should.

Happy day to all the BFP's so far, and hoping the best for all who will be trying next month!


----------



## hopeforamirac

witch got me yesterday :cry:


----------



## CelticStar

cera said:


> Hi ladies...I know you already have so many members to this thread, but I would love to be your 54th tester this weekend (and hopefully increase that BFP %!). I have been following this thread since day one just looking for some support from others going through the 2WW and was shy about joining at first. I knew yesterday that I had to register because reading that CelticStar got her BFP made me break out in tears at my desk (co-workers were quite confused). I was so happy for her and it just made me realize I want to be a part of this amazing group of supportive women. I didn't realize how long and lonely this journey can be when you have no one to talk to about it but your DH (and he can only take so much talk about CM!!).
> 
> Anywhoo - I am on 10dpo and the witch is due to visit Sunday. Trying to hold out until Sat to test. DH and I are super new to TTC, so I understand it may take a while, but that hasn't calmed my excitement like it should.
> 
> Happy day to all the BFP's so far, and hoping the best for all who will be trying next month!

Oh hunni! Thank you :hugs:

You know I'm not really that nice in real life...I'm a moody cow really :winkwink: 
The ladies on here are all fantastic and like I said to dinidani yesterday, I won't be abandoning TTC just because I got my BFP, I really would miss my girlies too much :blush:
When I started this thread I really didn't expect it to take off like it did, I thought I might get lucky and have a few replies and some support through this cycle. Mostly it was just going to be a place that I could ramble on about stuff that my OH has heard a million times before (yes....I even explained all about CM to him...Now that was an interesting conversation :haha:)
I think we've all been lucky with the mix of ladies that have posted on here and supported each other, I never dreamt that I'd end up with a whole tribe of bump buddies from this thread :haha:

Cera I'd be delighted to have you as the 54th tester on here! I really really hope that you get your BFP this weekend hunni...Although bursting into tears over me? Yep, definitely emotional which is always a good sign :winkwink:



hopeforamirac said:


> witch got me yesterday :cry:

Oh I'm so sorry hunni :hugs: 

Here's hoping that next cycle is lucky for you :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O
confuseds
cera

54 testers.
7 BFP's
6 AF's :(
13% pregnant :happydance:
11% AF :hugs:
76% unknown! :dust:

Remember to keep us updated so the list can get updated as well! :hugs:


----------



## BlessedJ16

Hi Ladies, wow yet another BFP, I love it!!! It gets me excited everytime I come on here and there is another one added. I am due for AF today and so far nothing I keep going to the "potty" LOL thinking the witch is just a creeping up but thankfully nothing!! I do have cramping on one side or the other and some back pain. But nothing like my normal AF symptoms. I have cried more times in the last week or so than I care to count. Not usual for me I may have one PMS moment of tears but never as many as I have had. If I don't have anything come saturday I will probably test... crossing everything!


----------



## BlessedJ16

I just want to say that there is something special about this group I have been on babyandbump for awhile now hoping for the BFP every month but I have never really joined in on a group and felt like it was a nice, sincere fun bunch of supportive ladies. Its beautiful!! Now if I cry while typing this something is really up with me! :)

Keep the positivity and BFP luck coming!!! :)


----------



## Fingersxed4

It's been a great TWW because of all of you guys! I agree!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I have found this forum so supportive and light hearted the past few days while I have been driving myself crazy symptom spotting, especially hearing about the BFP's these last few days :dust: x


----------



## Fingersxed4

Me too, all the BFPs have been so encouraging. It's amazing to see women going through the same frustrations as you come out on the other side with the joy! Hopefully the luck continues :)


----------



## krissie1234uk

Wow, I'm loving seeing all these BFP's! Good luck to everyone still waiting. 

Even though I'm so dissapointed to be out this month I'm actually getting excited about next month. OH and I have agreed we are actively going to TTC so hopefully I will be one of the lucky ones soon. 

I'm so glad that this forum is here. I spent my entire first pregnancy here and have been here on and off for my DS's whole life. It's a wonderful place and I can't wait to start a new journey with other TTCers.


----------



## heavyheart

CelticStar said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! :hugs: No signs of AF showing and shes normally punctual or coming for me early. Had really mild cramps/backache today and thats it :)
> 
> I saw a doctor today, she was really nice! I told her that with my son I didn't get a positive test until I was 8weeks + pregnant and I also have that on my old maternity notes. We did a normal pregnancy test and it was negative, so she wants me to come back next week with my fmu (I really couldn't hold it today). I'm totally okay with that though and I got a very faint second line on a home test in the time limit. I'll probably retest next week or something :) fingers crossed!
> 
> xx
> 
> I had mild cramps and backache yesterday Coleey, Oh I so hope they're good signs for you!
> I can't believe you got a faint bfp and didn't tell us! (or did you and I missed it? Or did you and I've forgotten already? :dohh)
> Absolutely everything is crossed and I'm praying that you join us with a June baby! :dust:
> 
> 
> 
> heavyheart said:
> 
> 
> bfn for me today, no surprise as i was feeling out already but i had that urge to test so i could just knowfor sure. It hasnt helped at all just made me feel real down and like i want to just give up trying. This disappointment is too much to go thro month after monthClick to expand...
> 
> Sweetie, you're not out until AF arrives, I know it's easy for me to say now but please don't give up! I was sure that AF would get me today and also had those feelings of being "out" this cycle, if anyone deserves their BFP then it's you :hugs:
> Have lots of baby dust from me to help you!! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Well, I had my first doctors appt this morning, he's put me on meds for my m/s (yes, that has shown up exactly at 4 weeks :dohh: ) it was so bad this morning that I was laying on the bathroom floor thinking I was going to pass out and covered in sweat...Who said this baby making business was an attractive one eh? :haha:
> The worst symptoms for me so far is definitely the nausea and dizziness, let's hope it doesn't last forever!!Click to expand...

Thank you celticstar, ive had a good cry and gave myself a shake :hugs::hugs: i dont know how id pick myself up without suppotive kind works like that, they mean the world :hugs::hugs: I really hope your sickness calms down for you, i dont care how much people will say they will put up with anything and not complain or be unhappy when they get there bfp, its horrid to feel like that so you have all my empathy. :thumbup::hugs: xxx


----------



## heavyheart

i agree, what a fabby thread :thumbup: all thanks to celticstar!! its full of lovely supportive ladies and filling with beautiful bfp's. I personally wouldn't cope without the support, advice, laughs and sharing of heartache. xxx


----------



## CelticStar

BlessedJ16 said:


> Hi Ladies, wow yet another BFP, I love it!!! It gets me excited everytime I come on here and there is another one added. I am due for AF today and so far nothing I keep going to the "potty" LOL thinking the witch is just a creeping up but thankfully nothing!! I do have cramping on one side or the other and some back pain. But nothing like my normal AF symptoms. I have cried more times in the last week or so than I care to count. Not usual for me I may have one PMS moment of tears but never as many as I have had. If I don't have anything come saturday I will probably test... crossing everything!

Oh wow! It's sounding good for you so far! Pee'ing lots, cramps, back pain and emotional? That's been (and still is!) me for at least the last week!
If I throw some baby dust at you then catch it! :dust:



BlessedJ16 said:


> I just want to say that there is something special about this group I have been on babyandbump for awhile now hoping for the BFP every month but I have never really joined in on a group and felt like it was a nice, sincere fun bunch of supportive ladies. Its beautiful!! Now if I cry while typing this something is really up with me! :)
> 
> Keep the positivity and BFP luck coming!!! :)

I can honestly say there's not a single lady in our group that I'm not praying for, even those that are out this cycle, I'm praying that next cycle is their time.
We're all a bit strange, a lot of us have a bad flatulence problem, but we're all the same in that we're all hoping for the same outcome for each other.
Did you cry? Because I might have shed a tear or two :blush:



Fingersxed4 said:


> It's been a great TWW because of all of you guys! I agree!

I totally agree, I can't think of any other group of ladies that I'd rather be involved with at this time for me :hugs:



WannaBtheMum said:


> I have found this forum so supportive and light hearted the past few days while I have been driving myself crazy symptom spotting, especially hearing about the BFP's these last few days :dust: x

By light hearted you mean slightly bonkers yeah? :winkwink:

I really hope that I'll be putting a :bfp: next to your name on that list! :hugs:



Fingersxed4 said:


> Me too, all the BFPs have been so encouraging. It's amazing to see women going through the same frustrations as you come out on the other side with the joy! Hopefully the luck continues :)

I agree completely, luck has to be shared around to be enjoyed I think, so in that case, I'm sharing my lucky baby dust with you all!
:dust: :dust: :dust:



krissie1234uk said:


> Wow, I'm loving seeing all these BFP's! Good luck to everyone still waiting.
> 
> Even though I'm so dissapointed to be out this month I'm actually getting excited about next month. OH and I have agreed we are actively going to TTC so hopefully I will be one of the lucky ones soon.
> 
> I'm so glad that this forum is here. I spent my entire first pregnancy here and have been here on and off for my DS's whole life. It's a wonderful place and I can't wait to start a new journey with other TTCers.

krissie that's brilliant news about actively TTC'ing!! 

My special tip is to bonk your OH's brains out, use doggy style and above all, just enjoy it :winkwink:

I've only been here roughly a month but I'm so glad that I found this forum, I might not get to meet all you ladies in the flesh but I honestly consider you all friends :hugs:



heavyheart said:


> Thank you celticstar, ive had a good cry and gave myself a shake :hugs::hugs: i dont know how id pick myself up without suppotive kind works like that, they mean the world :hugs::hugs: I really hope your sickness calms down for you, i dont care how much people will say they will put up with anything and not complain or be unhappy when they get there bfp, its horrid to feel like that so you have all my empathy. :thumbup::hugs: xxx

You'd pick yourself up by your own strength hunni, words just help you find that strength a little quicker :hugs:

You're only in Edinburgh, we'll meet up one of these days and I'm going to give you the hug that I've been wanting to give you since you first posted on this thread! :hugs:



heavyheart said:


> i agree, what a fabby thread :thumbup: all thanks to celticstar!! its full of lovely supportive ladies and filling with beautiful bfp's. I personally wouldn't cope without the support, advice, laughs and sharing of heartache. xxx

No, it's all thanks to each and every one of us, all I did was start a thread about my inability to stop farting :winkwink:

Awww crap..Now I'm proper crying, got tears and everything! Damn hormones :cry:


----------



## crazychick31

Hi all :hugs: 

I know im late joining but this seems to be the place to be to get a :bfp: so thought id pop in :lol: 

Well im currently CD28 (my cycles are 26-28 days on average) and thoroughly expected :witch: to arrive today 

Ive had some spotting yesterday and today so am pretty certain that i'll wake up tomorrow to find its here in full flow but heres hoping that the luck of this thread rubs off on me too and stops her rearing her ugly head :thumbsup: 

Congrats to all those who already got a :bfp: and :dust: to everyone still waiting 

xx


----------



## Mas1118

I totally agree with all of you ladies! Thanks Celtic for starting this thread and thanks to everyone else as well for the support. I'm soooo happy for all the:bfp: and hope for the same next cycle for those who the :witch: got. 

I hope to meet up next cycle with those who are still trying, if the :witch: gets me too. I'm very crampy! So figure she's on her way:cry:


----------



## Olivias Mum

Hi ladies :) 
Glad soo many have got BFP :)
Just to update you. Due Af on Saturday, Done test yesterday BFN!!! Gutted. No sign of Af yet, no symptoms, althoug very clear cm. So i dont fink im gonna be joining the lucky ones.
But theres still Hope!! :) 

Good luck for all those waiting as welll :)


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> Fingersxed4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> kaboom that's awesome news!!! :happydance: H&H 9 months to you chick!
> 
> FX'd, I don't want to get your hopes up but I O'd on September 22nd, I started noticing more creamy white CM yesterday (and Mas, my OH has also "hit" my cervix as well this cycle so it could be a good sign!) to the point where I started to feel "wet", then today....Dry.
> 
> I hope it's a good sign for you hunni :hugs:
> 
> Any brownish/tan tint to it? Maybe don't tell me if yes because I might start to get my hopes up;)Click to expand...
> 
> I wish I could say a big fat yes but no, it was just white....Different bodies different colours? :hugs:
> 
> babygirl, lets hope the cervix thing is a positive sign!
> Doctors go on everyone having a regular 28 day cycle with a 14 day LP, not everyone has that though, how long are your cycles usually?
> Lets hope you can join the baby boom though!Click to expand...

im between 28 and 30 days...the lp phase though i havent quite narrowed down yet.


----------



## cera

Evening ladies...anyone else itching to test? I am literally sitting on my hands right now and I'm driving myself nuts debating if I should after looking up stats all day on the web. I'll only be 11dpo...thinking of driving to the store for a test or two for tomorrow morning!?! Haven't had any symptoms (preg or af) since bad cramps on 5dpo. Any advice on what brand works best? Ug - this waiting blows!!!


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> Evening ladies...anyone else itching to test? I am literally sitting on my hands right now and I'm driving myself nuts debating if I should after looking up stats all day on the web. I'll only be 11dpo...thinking of driving to the store for a test or two for tomorrow morning!?! Haven't had any symptoms (preg or af) since bad cramps on 5dpo. Any advice on what brand works best? Ug - this waiting blows!!!


I am totally itching to test but i am talking myself out if it by saying its only going to be negative anyway dont waste the money just yet.

we'll see on sat. lol


----------



## CelticStar

babygirl1 said:


> im between 28 and 30 days...the lp phase though i havent quite narrowed down yet.

Well, all my crossables are crossed for you! :hugs:

Welcome in crazychick! Fx'd that AF is banished for the next nine months for you! :dust:

cera, try and hold out until 13dpo and I totally recommend FRER's! (first response early result) They were the only ones that bought up an easily visible line for me at 13dpo. :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O
confuseds
cera
crazychick31

55 testers.
7 BFP's
6 AF's :(
12% pregnant :happydance:
10% AF :hugs:
78% unknown! :dust:

Remember to keep us updated so the list can get updated as well! :hugs:


----------



## cera

Thx for the info babygirl and celtic...DH got excited when I asked him, so we went and got one under the condition we would try and wait another day or two. Ironically it kinda makes me feel less stressed that I have one on-hand for some reason!


----------



## Abii

heavyheart said:


> i agree, what a fabby thread :thumbup: all thanks to celticstar!! its full of lovely supportive ladies and filling with beautiful bfp's. I personally wouldn't cope without the support, advice, laughs and sharing of heartache. xxx

most definitely agreed.


----------



## Abii

Okay, so i woke up and went into my living room and the smell of my cats litter box made me gag and almost vomit, i wanted cereal so bad until i smelt that, and since then i've had NO appetite, i ate a chicken sandwich from burger king at like 9am and that's it:/
my hunger pains are so bad right now, anyone have any ideas that may get rid of the nausea so i can eat?


----------



## CelticStar

Sorry hunni, I couldn't get rid of mine without the meds from the doctor, this afternoon has been awesome without any nausea!

Have to say, the signs are looking good :winkwink:


----------



## Abii

blehhh send me some? lol xp jk
i think they are too but this nausea needs to go and SOON so i can eat lol
it really feels like im eating for 2 already xp
and ive never been this hungry lol


----------



## CelticStar

You sound exactly like me just before I got my bfp :happydance:

Oh God, I don't think I can wait two days for you to test :rofl:


----------



## Abii

hahahaha i know huh!
thats how i feel, thats why i havent bought any hpt tests yet because i know for a fact i would just have to pee on them ALL lol xp
i have NO signs of af coming and i usually do by now thats why i have such high hopes for this month:3
ahh i cant wait haha.


----------



## shiara

hi ladies... i have been stalking this thread for some time and i really like the support here..can i bee joineed???
congrats to allll the bfps.... my af was due on 5th oct,still noooo sign of af or bfp...


----------



## candkain

who will b my bump buddies??


----------



## lookin4bump

I am due to get af on sat too. I have done 3 tests all :bfn: I have been keeping track of my temps the last few days (went out and bought a thermometer) this morning it has dropped... which, from what I gather, happens before af :cry:

I know it is my first proper try this month and I shouldnt be upset but I have been waiting years to try (Other half wanted to wait until we were married) I have pcos and am coming up to being 32 in Jan.. just hope all these things dont stack up against me. Worst bit is, if we are not lucky this month I cant try again until December (hubby works away) if that is not successful it will be April before he is home next :(

Good Luck to everyone else waitng for the BFP!! and congratulations to all the BFPs!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## lookin4bump

i'm out :( she got me. The :witch: arrived. Sat in work now miserable and want to go home. :( x


----------



## Coleey

lookin4bump said:


> i'm out :( she got me. The :witch: arrived. Sat in work now miserable and want to go home. :( x

I'm so sorry she got you honey :hugs: xx


----------



## CelticStar

lookin4bump said:


> i'm out :( she got me. The :witch: arrived. Sat in work now miserable and want to go home. :( x

I'm so sorry hunni :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O
confuseds
cera
crazychick31
shiara

56 testers.

Welcome to the madhouse shiara! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

lookin4bump said:


> i'm out :( she got me. The :witch: arrived. Sat in work now miserable and want to go home. :( x

:hugs: so sorry hun. She's so evil. Good luck to you this cycle.


----------



## Praying4O

:bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!

I GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!! last night and this am :) very light but there with 3 tests! I hope this is it!!! Will be going to the dr MONDAY!!!


----------



## CelticStar

OMG!!!! I'm so happy for you hunni :happydance: :hugs:

Let me go get that list so I can add a :bfp: next to your name ;)


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera
crazychick31
shiara

56 testers.

Thats 8 BFP's now!!! C'mon ladies, October IS your month! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

Praying4O said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!! last night and this am :) very light but there with 3 tests! I hope this is it!!! Will be going to the dr MONDAY!!!

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations chick! :) xx


----------



## cera

Praying4O said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!! last night and this am :) very light but there with 3 tests! I hope this is it!!! Will be going to the dr MONDAY!!!

CONGRATS Praying4O!!!!!! How many dpo were you again???


----------



## MommyMoo

Well, the witch got me yesterday :( Thinking maybe I should talk to my Dr... maybe I'm not ovulating yet since stopping Depo? Not sure. Really really thought I O'd and caught it this month!!

I think this month may be the last month I try, though. It's so discouraging!! I just cant seem to figure out my cycle!!!

Congrats and H&H 9 months for all of you who got your BFP this month!! :)

FingersXed any news hun???


----------



## Praying4O

i ovulated around mon-tues of last week. so im thinking like...11-13 DPO depending. my temp also keeps going up :)


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera
crazychick31
shiara

56 testers.


----------



## knoxydd

Ladies! what a great thread! Can I join in?? I'll be testing on or around the 
11th or 12th. AF is is due tomorrow 10/8 but she's always a few days early or late so I'm trying like hell to wait this out another few days. Like many of the others I dont have alot of symptoms. The only one so far is gas LOL. It's subsided some but other then that my normal AF symptoms are absent (and they are like clockwork - always starting 5 days b4 AF). This is cycle #11 for us TTC.. I hope everyone gets their BFP this cycle which would make the week of Christmas the BIG announcement time (If you plan to keep it hush hush til week 13/14). Soooo exciting to think about! Best of luck girlz ;)


----------



## dinidani

hiya ladies well done with all your bfp im now 15 dpo and no sign of either but I have a lot of creamy discarge that never had before but don't want to get hopes up is this a good sign xxxxxx


----------



## Praying4O

dinidani said:


> hiya ladies well done with all your bfp im now 15 dpo and no sign of either but I have a lot of creamy discarge that never had before but don't want to get hopes up is this a good sign xxxxxx

YEA!! i started getting super "wet" down there 3 days before i got a BFP! good luck hun!!!


----------



## Fingersxed4

Praying4O said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!! last night and this am :) very light but there with 3 tests! I hope this is it!!! Will be going to the dr MONDAY!!!

congratulations girl!!


----------



## Fingersxed4

MommyMoo said:


> Well, the witch got me yesterday :( Thinking maybe I should talk to my Dr... maybe I'm not ovulating yet since stopping Depo? Not sure. Really really thought I O'd and caught it this month!!
> 
> I think this month may be the last month I try, though. It's so discouraging!! I just cant seem to figure out my cycle!!!
> 
> Congrats and H&H 9 months for all of you who got your BFP this month!! :)
> 
> FingersXed any news hun???

Hey girl! I am so sorry to hear that the witch got you. But keep the faith girl and don't give up. Let's buddy up and figure out our cycles....you'll see I need to take a bit of my own advice below...ugh.

No news at all and getting frustrated. Tested this morning with a FRER and it was a BFN, yet I'm on CD35 and have yet to see signs of my period. Cycle usually ranges from 28-35 with a few days of spotting before full flow. Had brownish CM on Wednesday which I felt sure was the beginning of AF, but have had nothing since. If that was implantation do you think a positive hpt would be showing up yet? I would have thought 48 hours after implantation (if that's what that was) would have been enough to pick up SOMETHING on a FRER. I think I may have ovulated late....according to fertility friend I'm 11DPO today, BUT I only started temping mid'ish cycle (LMP was sept 3rd, started temping CD18 just to get into the swing of it for next cycle.) how accurate can that be if FF is only getting half of a cycle? What do you guys think?

This cycle has seemed forever because I originally thought I had ovulated around sept 17-18 so this limbo period has seemed never ending. The last few days ive been so bloated, gassy, no appetite, mild nausea, peeing loads...I just want one or the other to show up so I can stop wondering!!

Or am I going to be one of those women whose cycle goes completely crazy as soon as they are TTC?!?? Totally possible at this point.

Anyway, end of the frustrated venting session :) so pumped for all you guys with BFPs...it's whats keeping me going!


----------



## MommyMoo

FingersXed~ I am so sorry that you don't have your answer either way yet!! That stinks :(

It's very possible that you O'd late and may not have enough HCg yet in your urine. I'm still holding out hope for you!

I have thought about temping, but mornings are so crazy here with the girls that I would never be able to do it accurately. 

AF is really really light, almost seems more like brown CM than an actual flow.. my body is all out of whack after taking Depo. Maybe I'm not even ovulating yet? Hmmm.....

I've got one OPK that came with my FRER so I may give those a whirl this time around, lol. 

Here's one to keep up my PMA: I think I'd rather have a baby in July so I don't risk the baby being born on SD birthday...... yeah, that's my PMA right now. lol


----------



## Fingersxed4

MommyMoo...thanks hun :) sounds like your period is a little weird as well...are you sure its period and not implantation? I love your PMA! 

I have a clear blue fertility monitor ready to go for next cycle. Have you ever thought about one or do you have one? I am really hoping it helps me narrow down when I ovulate and I'm hoping that freaking 40 day, phantom, random, out of nowhere cycles DO NOT become the norm!

Maybe this is what i get for trying to micromanage nature??


----------



## cera

Fingersxed4 said:


> MommyMoo said:
> 
> 
> Well, the witch got me yesterday :( Thinking maybe I should talk to my Dr... maybe I'm not ovulating yet since stopping Depo? Not sure. Really really thought I O'd and caught it this month!!
> 
> I think this month may be the last month I try, though. It's so discouraging!! I just cant seem to figure out my cycle!!!
> 
> Congrats and H&H 9 months for all of you who got your BFP this month!! :)
> 
> FingersXed any news hun???
> 
> Hey girl! I am so sorry to hear that the witch got you. But keep the faith girl and don't give up. Let's buddy up and figure out our cycles....you'll see I need to take a bit of my own advice below...ugh.
> 
> No news at all and getting frustrated. Tested this morning with a FRER and it was a BFN, yet I'm on CD35 and have yet to see signs of my period. Cycle usually ranges from 28-35 with a few days of spotting before full flow. Had brownish CM on Wednesday which I felt sure was the beginning of AF, but have had nothing since. If that was implantation do you think a positive hpt would be showing up yet? I would have thought 48 hours after implantation (if that's what that was) would have been enough to pick up SOMETHING on a FRER. I think I may have ovulated late....according to fertility friend I'm 11DPO today, BUT I only started temping mid'ish cycle (LMP was sept 3rd, started temping CD18 just to get into the swing of it for next cycle.) how accurate can that be if FF is only getting half of a cycle? What do you guys think?
> 
> This cycle has seemed forever because I originally thought I had ovulated around sept 17-18 so this limbo period has seemed never ending. The last few days ive been so bloated, gassy, no appetite, mild nausea, peeing loads...I just want one or the other to show up so I can stop wondering!!
> 
> Or am I going to be one of those women whose cycle goes completely crazy as soon as they are TTC?!?? Totally possible at this point.
> 
> Anyway, end of the frustrated venting session :) so pumped for all you guys with BFPs...it's whats keeping me going!Click to expand...




MommyMoo said:


> FingersXed~ I am so sorry that you don't have your answer either way yet!! That stinks :(
> 
> It's very possible that you O'd late and may not have enough HCg yet in your urine. I'm still holding out hope for you!
> 
> I have thought about temping, but mornings are so crazy here with the girls that I would never be able to do it accurately.
> 
> AF is really really light, almost seems more like brown CM than an actual flow.. my body is all out of whack after taking Depo. Maybe I'm not even ovulating yet? Hmmm.....
> 
> I've got one OPK that came with my FRER so I may give those a whirl this time around, lol.
> 
> Here's one to keep up my PMA: I think I'd rather have a baby in July so I don't risk the baby being born on SD birthday...... yeah, that's my PMA right now. lol

Fingersxed4 and MommyMoo - I am having the exact same thing with llight brown CM and I just came off BC recently too so I havent had subsequent cycles to go by :wacko: Fingersxed4, I'm not sure about testing time after implantation, but looking things up last night it seems you may need a few days for hCG to build up. I am hoping just like you ladies that we all are just having a later implantation and it may take a few more days. Mommymoo, I did do one of those okp's this time and thought I o'd on the 26 since i got 3 positives all day during the 25th and negatives the days after. I had one super bad day of cramps on the oct 1st (5dpo) but nothing since :shrug: which is really what is messing with my head if that was early implantation. Not even sure if a positive opk even means I definetly o'd ... so many questions :neutral:


----------



## Fingersxed4

Sounds like we are all in the same boat. Looks like another Friday of watching my husband drink while I abstain...ha!


----------



## cera

I wish our boat had a margarita machine in it.


----------



## Fingersxed4

Haha! Yeah instead it's full of caffeine free diet coke and decaf coffee. No wonder our boat isn't popular! I want to jump overboard myself


----------



## shiara

thanks celticstar for adding me...

well im 3 days above af due date... i was expecting af to come as usual as i didn't had any obvious pregnancy symptom till 11 dpo,,and i got a little busy to test... 
but now i started noticing that i have different cramps and slightly shooting pains in pelvic and ovary area....i have been wet down there :shipw: slight headache n bachache..and today a bit nauseous for a while (maybe its in my head) :wacko: so ladies,, what are my chances of being pregnant???


----------



## Coleey

Sounds really promising hun! When are you planning on testing? xx


----------



## savannah09

Praying4O said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp: !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I GOT MY BFP!!!!!!!!!!! last night and this am :) very light but there with 3 tests! I hope this is it!!! Will be going to the dr MONDAY!!!

So happy for you hun x
Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months x


----------



## CelticStar

shiara said:


> thanks celticstar for adding me...
> 
> well im 3 days above af due date... i was expecting af to come as usual as i didn't had any obvious pregnancy symptom till 11 dpo,,and i got a little busy to test...
> but now i started noticing that i have different cramps and slightly shooting pains in pelvic and ovary area....i have been wet down there :shipw: slight headache n bachache..and today a bit nauseous for a while (maybe its in my head) :wacko: so ladies,, what are my chances of being pregnant???

I agree with Coleey, your symptoms sound really promising! :hugs:


----------



## shiara

@ coleey... planning to test in the morning,,just going out to get hpt..
wish me luck....


----------



## babygirl1

Abii said:


> Okay, so i woke up and went into my living room and the smell of my cats litter box made me gag and almost vomit, i wanted cereal so bad until i smelt that, and since then i've had NO appetite, i ate a chicken sandwich from burger king at like 9am and that's it:/
> my hunger pains are so bad right now, anyone have any ideas that may get rid of the nausea so i can eat?



when i was preggo with my darling little brat..uh daughter. i used something called preggie pops..they are lollipops in flavors designed to help with nausea..try googling them.

also saltines did not work for me, but a hand ful of potato chips did lol


----------



## Coleey

shiara said:


> @ coleey... planning to test in the morning,,just going out to get hpt..
> wish me luck....


Good luck! :hugs: xx


----------



## babygirl1

Well ladies here's to another day...im officially late by my app..and according to the dr.

I tried the initiation of rough bd'ing last nite.......nope no AF
and i decided to tempt fate again
i have on brand spanking new white white white undies today...lets see..so far as of 130 pm nada.

but im not having any symptoms either.


----------



## cera

babygirl1 said:


> Well ladies here's to another day...im officially late by my app..and according to the dr.
> 
> I tried the initiation of rough bd'ing last nite.......nope no AF
> and i decided to tempt fate again
> i have on brand spanking new white white white undies today...lets see..so far as of 130 pm nada.
> 
> but im not having any symptoms either.

Ha ha! "Undie-baiting" AF... LOVE it! Wishing you all the luck babygirl!!!


----------



## Abii

babygirl1 said:


> when i was preggo with my darling little brat..uh daughter. i used something called preggie pops..they are lollipops in flavors designed to help with nausea..try googling them. also saltines did not work for me, but a hand ful of potato chips did lol

_Okay i will those up:] thank you hun.
And LMAO i know what you mean haha, i tried eating some yesterday and it just was not happening.
but thank you very much:]
where can i find those lollipops?​_


----------



## kaboom

Congrats Arisa & Praying40 wishing you a H & H 9 months xx

Sorry I wasn't on yesterday I had a bad day had lots of bad cramping and thought I was about to miscarry. Its away now and ive not had any bleeding so fx that was just my beanie snuggling in tight [-o&lt;


----------



## dinidani

hiya ladies i think im out i have a little bit of light pick discharge after me and the OH had some fun this afternoon(sorry tmi) but i just going to have to wait and see just hope it was him and not the witch xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh goodness Kaboom.. I hope everything goes well for you! Fingers crossed for you! please keep us updated!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, hope everyone is having a nice friday night :) I am about to crack open a bottle of white wine after AF showed up today :( still just brown discharge spotting but tomorrow she'll have settled in for her unwelcome stay! cycle two of clomid starts this weekend, looking to an explosive BFP nov 5th. will this thread continue or is there going to be a new one set up for november? X :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

We can keep this one running if you want? Not shut it down until everyone has their :bfp:'s!


----------



## Fingersxed4

WannaB...enjoy your white wine (spritzers are my fave!) I'm at CD35, still throwing BFNs and I think I just ovulated late and AF is on the way. I will be more than happy to join you in the Nov BFP club :)


----------



## crazychick31

Sorry to drop the stats ladies but :witch: got me today :cry: 

Keep the :bfp: coming girlies xx


----------



## MommyMoo

I have had some cramps this afternoon.. but no more spotting. When I was 16 I would have loved to have 2 day extremely light AF. Now, not so much. LOL

Come on, BFP's everyone!!! (although I do think I'm out this cycle, not this month necessarily!) ;)


----------



## domesticdiva

I love reading all the updates!

Yes keep the :bfp:'s coming!!! Congrats girlies!

I'm not out yet, just not sure what to think right now, I feel hopeful & in the game and then minutes later feel like AF is totally coming lol Either was she didn't show yesterday on cd 28, or today cd29 -which is awesome. I know I will know by the end of the weekend! At LATEST I had one 33 day cycle, so that would bring me to Tuesday if that happened again. I think she'll show before then & if not I may not be able to hold off till then to test lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

:dust: to all of you wonderful women who havent gotten their BFPs yet!


----------



## babygirl1

Abii said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> when i was preggo with my darling little brat..uh daughter. i used something called preggie pops..they are lollipops in flavors designed to help with nausea..try googling them. also saltines did not work for me, but a hand ful of potato chips did lol
> 
> _Okay i will those up:] thank you hun.
> And LMAO i know what you mean haha, i tried eating some yesterday and it just was not happening.
> but thank you very much:]
> where can i find those lollipops?​_Click to expand...



I had found them in my local pharmacy. I am not sure where you are. But you can definitely google them.
https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=91dbdff24ad18454&biw=1146&bih=568

im sure one of the listings has to be able to ship to you =)


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies here's to another day...im officially late by my app..and according to the dr.
> 
> I tried the initiation of rough bd'ing last nite.......nope no AF
> and i decided to tempt fate again
> i have on brand spanking new white white white undies today...lets see..so far as of 130 pm nada.
> 
> but im not having any symptoms either.
> 
> Ha ha! "Undie-baiting" AF... LOVE it! Wishing you all the luck babygirl!!!Click to expand...

lol yes undie bating lol lol lol
still nice and white lol hoping it stays this way!


----------



## BlessedJ16

Hi ladies just checking in! Im visiting with famiky out of town this weekend but I had to pop in and check on everyomne. I see theres another bfp there!! Woohoo im glad to say I am another day free of af!! I have had aheadache all day today ans in the last couple of days I have added dizzy moments to the list. Im afraid to go too far into my symptoms but so far its looking pretty hooeful! ;).

Fingers xd for all us dying to test. Im going to try and gold out all weekend lots going on with fam will keep me occupied. I refused to say anything to anyone else, dont wanna jinx! ;)

Enjoy the weekend ladies...
Lets keep the bfps flowing here we are fire!


----------



## shiara

hi ladies...
i tested with a one step hpt,, there was a blurry line within time frame,so i took pic anyways n threw the test as being negative..:dohh:
but now dh says there is a line... so unsuuree as :witch: is 4 days late now..
will test again with frer..


----------



## WannaBtheMum

shiara said:


> hi ladies...
> i tested with a one step hpt,, there was a blurry line within time frame,so i took pic anyways n threw the test as being negative..:dohh:
> but now dh says there is a line... so unsuuree as :witch: is 4 days late now..
> will test again with frer..

Good luck :) :dust:


----------



## Olivias Mum

Oh god. TWO bfn clear blue tests,and 3 days overdue now!! 

I feel like i havent had af in years haha! I dont feel pregnant, and i dont feel like af is coming. This is very strange lol! Good luck all waiting to test.

congrats BFPs!! Soo many on here :) Great news. H & H 9months x


----------



## CelticStar

babygirl1 said:


> Well ladies here's to another day...im officially late by my app..and according to the dr.
> 
> I tried the initiation of rough bd'ing last nite.......nope no AF
> and i decided to tempt fate again
> i have on brand spanking new white white white undies today...lets see..so far as of 130 pm nada.
> 
> but im not having any symptoms either.

Have you done a FRER test yet? I don't want to jinx it but I really think I'm going to be adding an icon next to your name that isn't a witch!
I don't know if I can cope with the excitement now, too many of you have positive sounding symptoms....Will you all just POAS goddammit!!! :rofl:



Abii said:


> Okay i will those up:] thank you hun.
> And LMAO i know what you mean haha, i tried eating some yesterday and it just was not happening.
> but thank you very much:]
> where can i find those lollipops?

And you!!!! Just test already! You have the exact same symptoms as me!!



kaboom said:


> Congrats Arisa & Praying40 wishing you a H & H 9 months xx
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on yesterday I had a bad day had lots of bad cramping and thought I was about to miscarry. Its away now and ive not had any bleeding so fx that was just my beanie snuggling in tight [-o&lt;

I really hope you're ok kaboom, FX'd little bean was just snuggling in and got a bit rough! :hugs:



dinidani said:


> hiya ladies i think im out i have a little bit of light pick discharge after me and the OH had some fun this afternoon(sorry tmi) but i just going to have to wait and see just hope it was him and not the witch xx

Light pink discharge could just be because your cervix has been irritated, don't count yourself out yet! When is AF due for you?



crazychick31 said:


> Sorry to drop the stats ladies but :witch: got me today :cry:
> 
> Keep the :bfp: coming girlies xx

I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Think positive though, just because it hasn't happened this cycle, doesn't mean it won't happen next cycle! Now you can plan on what new things to try next cycle! 



domesticdiva said:


> I love reading all the updates!
> 
> Yes keep the :bfp:'s coming!!! Congrats girlies!
> 
> I'm not out yet, just not sure what to think right now, I feel hopeful & in the game and then minutes later feel like AF is totally coming lol Either was she didn't show yesterday on cd 28, or today cd29 -which is awesome. I know I will know by the end of the weekend! At LATEST I had one 33 day cycle, so that would bring me to Tuesday if that happened again. I think she'll show before then & if not I may not be able to hold off till then to test lol

FRER!!!! I can't take this! That's three of you who I think very well could be and none of you are POAS!!!!
Don't make me get angry and all authoritative on you! :rofl:



BlessedJ16 said:


> Hi ladies just checking in! Im visiting with famiky out of town this weekend but I had to pop in and check on everyomne. I see theres another bfp there!! Woohoo im glad to say I am another day free of af!! I have had aheadache all day today ans in the last couple of days I have added dizzy moments to the list. Im afraid to go too far into my symptoms but so far its looking pretty hooeful! ;).
> 
> Fingers xd for all us dying to test. Im going to try and gold out all weekend lots going on with fam will keep me occupied. I refused to say anything to anyone else, dont wanna jinx! ;)
> 
> Enjoy the weekend ladies...
> Lets keep the bfps flowing here we are fire!

Make that four ladies!!

Two of my main symptoms (now that I know I'm pregnant) are headaches and dizziness, you got any nausea? In fact don't answer that....Just POAS dammit!! :haha:



shiara said:


> hi ladies...
> i tested with a one step hpt,, there was a blurry line within time frame,so i took pic anyways n threw the test as being negative..:dohh:
> but now dh says there is a line... so unsuuree as :witch: is 4 days late now..
> will test again with frer..

Five!!!!!!!!!

I'm pretty sure I could see a second line on your test hunni but because the picture was so blurry, it was hard to tell.....Go get a FRER, POAS, and then post a nice sharp in focus picture so I can add that non witch icon next to your name :winkwink:



Olivias Mum said:


> Oh god. TWO bfn clear blue tests,and 3 days overdue now!!
> 
> I feel like i havent had af in years haha! I dont feel pregnant, and i dont feel like af is coming. This is very strange lol! Good luck all waiting to test.
> 
> congrats BFPs!! Soo many on here :) Great news. H & H 9months x

Forget the clear blue tests, the day I got my :bfp: with FRER, clear blue still didn't show anything for me, it was only the CB digi that showed up a bfp!
Go get a FRER and test with that, I want to see a nice big flashing icon next to your name! :hugs:

Oh I'm so excited for you girlies! I think I'm just as excited for you lot as I was for myself :blush:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd

57 testers.
8 :bfp:'s
10 :witch:'s
39 still to test!

knoxydd, I'm so sorry! I managed to completely miss your post! Welcome to the thread and here's hoping it's your cycle! :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

shiara said:


> hi ladies...
> i tested with a one step hpt,, there was a blurry line within time frame,so i took pic anyways n threw the test as being negative..:dohh:
> but now dh says there is a line... so unsuuree as :witch: is 4 days late now..
> will test again with frer..

I had the same thing honey and I'm waiting to retest. I would test again in a few days! Good luck! :)
AF is 2 days late, I slept from 10:30pm until 9:30 am as my lovely little boy had a lay in. I struggled to get up and felt shattered, which is how I was when pregnant with my boy! Ohhhh I want to retest soon :haha:

How are you today Celtic? xx


----------



## MrsLA

Hi Ladies,

Been following this thread for a while now and it's been brilliant to be able to relate to so many of you and your stories! Think I OV around the 21st and AF was due around 4th so I'm now late. Tested with CB yesterday morning and got another BFN :( Feel like I've had quite a few symptoms, dizziness (especially when in shops), headaches, shooting pains near my ovaries, my BB's feel HUGE! Worried I'm just overthinking it all and with getting a BFN yesterday I'm worried that I'm out this month! 

Good luck to all you other lovely ladies who are still in limbo like me!


----------



## shiara

@ COLEEY... fx for u hun.... wish we get our BFP really soooon...


----------



## CelticStar

Coleey said:


> I had the same thing honey and I'm waiting to retest. I would test again in a few days! Good luck! :)
> AF is 2 days late, I slept from 10:30pm until 9:30 am as my lovely little boy had a lay in. I struggled to get up and felt shattered, which is how I was when pregnant with my boy! Ohhhh I want to retest soon :haha:
> 
> How are you today Celtic? xx

I'm loving the sound of your symptoms Coleey :hugs:

I'm not too bad this morning thanks :D I was awake at 7:30am so went and had a lovely hot bubble bath, made a cup of tea and have been relaxing with the dog on the sofa :D
Just starting to get signs of m/s now (it always seems to be around 10am!) so will try and have something to eat to see if it gets any better....

I can't wait until tomorrow, OH is taking me to Mother Care for a few bits, going to see some prams as well, OCD and excitement means there's no way I can NOT hit the baby stores :haha:



MrsLA said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Been following this thread for a while now and it's been brilliant to be able to relate to so many of you and your stories! Think I OV around the 21st and AF was due around 4th so I'm now late. Tested with CB yesterday morning and got another BFN :( Feel like I've had quite a few symptoms, dizziness (especially when in shops), headaches, shooting pains near my ovaries, my BB's feel HUGE! Worried I'm just overthinking it all and with getting a BFN yesterday I'm worried that I'm out this month!
> 
> Good luck to all you other lovely ladies who are still in limbo like me!

Hello and welcome in MrsLA :D

I'm going to say one thing...Step away from the CB! FRER's are in my experience, so much more sensitive than CB's!
All your symptoms sound really good so far! :hugs:


----------



## MrsLA

Thanks CelticStar, you always give great advice! Will be sure to test with FRER next time...that's if AF stays away!


----------



## CelticStar

I'll be keeping my FX'd that it does! 

I'm not sure about the great advice though, I just know how to sound like I know what I'm talking about :rofl:


----------



## mich31

preg tests negative AF due today but nothing as yet? xx


----------



## CelticStar

It could just be that you implanted late so your hCG levels aren't high enough to register yet mich, here's hoping AF stays away!

What test did you use? Some aren't effective until hCG levels are pretty high :hugs:


----------



## mich31

I used frer on the 5th but was negative and today i used a predictor which was also negative! I dont think this is my month hun but will defo stay positive and try again. I still have symptoms like sore nipples, my moods are terrible and feel nauseas getting cramps too! but i thought if i was pregnant i would of had a positive result by now? xx

Congrats to u by the way! xxxxxxxx


----------



## domesticdiva

well cd30 here & still no AF! :) I sooooo wish I had a test in this house!! If I don' start by tomorrow I will know as I've only ever had one cycle go longer than that. Getting so impatient over here.


----------



## CelticStar

mich31 said:


> I used frer on the 5th but was negative and today i used a predictor which was also negative! I dont think this is my month hun but will defo stay positive and try again. I still have symptoms like sore nipples, my moods are terrible and feel nauseas getting cramps too! but i thought if i was pregnant i would of had a positive result by now? xx
> 
> Congrats to u by the way! xxxxxxxx

Do you know what dpo you were when you used the FRER? Some ladies don't get a positive result until long after AF was due so there's still hope!

Thank you :hugs:



domesticdiva said:


> well cd30 here & still no AF! :) I sooooo wish I had a test in this house!! If I don' start by tomorrow I will know as I've only ever had one cycle go longer than that. Getting so impatient over here.

How long are your cycles normally? Why haven't you got a test? Blimey, I'll send you one in the post if you want :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

I'm out, AF arrived, starting with light spotting, which I never get, so I was still hopeful, but it hasn't gone away, still not a normal period but its a period as far as I'm concerned. I will do a test before I start the next round of clomid just in case. Good luck to all the rest waiting for a BFP, and wishing those pregnant already a healthy 9 months! Thanks for all your support.


----------



## cera

:coffee: Morning Ladies - hope this weekend is a blow out of BFP's!

Rookie mistake, had to poas on those FRER DH and I bought thursday night - felt like a dog smelling out an unmarked tree and couldn't help myself. BFN both this morning and yesterday morning - poo. I am actually dreaming multiple dreams every night about seeing just a hint of a second line (woke up this AM and thought it had been true), but in reality, both were as white as babygirls new whitey-white undies! 

I'm stumped right now - :shrug: - thought I was going to start spotting yesterday as DH and I BD early yesterday and had light brown cm after. NOTHING else all day, just tiny _possibly imagined_ cramps, so we BD again last night and NOTHING! FingersXed and Mommymoo - I hope we all are not still in the same boat cause I feel I'm floating towards witch island! :boat:

Congrats to all the newest BFP's and Hi to new members -- Nov BFP club, got room for another? I'll be sailing into your harbor tomorrow.


----------



## Jezzielin

AF due yesterday and BFNs... No signs of AF yet, very mild lower abdominal discomfort though for 3 days (very unlike my usual cycle with heavy cramps 2-3 hours before AF) with watery CM turning to nothing (can a plug for in this time?) and very sore nipples (getting worse). Not sure when to test again... :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## MommyMoo

Mas~ so sorry that the witch got you!! My AF this month sounds just like yours, but I'm counting myself out as well...

FXed next month is our month!!!!


----------



## BlessedJ16

Morning ladies just wanted to update you all...she got me this morning grrr.... Who's with me next month? ;)


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies here's to another day...im officially late by my app..and according to the dr.
> 
> I tried the initiation of rough bd'ing last nite.......nope no AF
> and i decided to tempt fate again
> i have on brand spanking new white white white undies today...lets see..so far as of 130 pm nada.
> 
> but im not having any symptoms either.
> 
> Have you done a FRER test yet? I don't want to jinx it but I really think I'm going to be adding an icon next to your name that isn't a witch!
> I don't know if I can cope with the excitement now, too many of you have positive sounding symptoms....Will you all just POAS goddammit!!! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> Okay i will those up:] thank you hun.
> And LMAO i know what you mean haha, i tried eating some yesterday and it just was not happening.
> but thank you very much:]
> where can i find those lollipops?Click to expand...
> 
> And you!!!! Just test already! You have the exact same symptoms as me!!
> 
> 
> 
> kaboom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats Arisa & Praying40 wishing you a H & H 9 months xx
> 
> Sorry I wasn't on yesterday I had a bad day had lots of bad cramping and thought I was about to miscarry. Its away now and ive not had any bleeding so fx that was just my beanie snuggling in tight [-o&lt;Click to expand...
> 
> I really hope you're ok kaboom, FX'd little bean was just snuggling in and got a bit rough! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> hiya ladies i think im out i have a little bit of light pick discharge after me and the OH had some fun this afternoon(sorry tmi) but i just going to have to wait and see just hope it was him and not the witch xxClick to expand...
> 
> Light pink discharge could just be because your cervix has been irritated, don't count yourself out yet! When is AF due for you?
> 
> 
> 
> crazychick31 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to drop the stats ladies but :witch: got me today :cry:
> 
> Keep the :bfp: coming girlies xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm so sorry :hugs:
> 
> Think positive though, just because it hasn't happened this cycle, doesn't mean it won't happen next cycle! Now you can plan on what new things to try next cycle!
> 
> 
> 
> domesticdiva said:
> 
> 
> I love reading all the updates!
> 
> Yes keep the :bfp:'s coming!!! Congrats girlies!
> 
> I'm not out yet, just not sure what to think right now, I feel hopeful & in the game and then minutes later feel like AF is totally coming lol Either was she didn't show yesterday on cd 28, or today cd29 -which is awesome. I know I will know by the end of the weekend! At LATEST I had one 33 day cycle, so that would bring me to Tuesday if that happened again. I think she'll show before then & if not I may not be able to hold off till then to test lolClick to expand...
> 
> FRER!!!! I can't take this! That's three of you who I think very well could be and none of you are POAS!!!!
> Don't make me get angry and all authoritative on you! :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> BlessedJ16 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just checking in! Im visiting with famiky out of town this weekend but I had to pop in and check on everyomne. I see theres another bfp there!! Woohoo im glad to say I am another day free of af!! I have had aheadache all day today ans in the last couple of days I have added dizzy moments to the list. Im afraid to go too far into my symptoms but so far its looking pretty hooeful! ;).
> 
> Fingers xd for all us dying to test. Im going to try and gold out all weekend lots going on with fam will keep me occupied. I refused to say anything to anyone else, dont wanna jinx! ;)
> 
> Enjoy the weekend ladies...
> Lets keep the bfps flowing here we are fire!Click to expand...
> 
> Make that four ladies!!
> 
> Two of my main symptoms (now that I know I'm pregnant) are headaches and dizziness, you got any nausea? In fact don't answer that....Just POAS dammit!! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> shiara said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies...
> i tested with a one step hpt,, there was a blurry line within time frame,so i took pic anyways n threw the test as being negative..:dohh:
> but now dh says there is a line... so unsuuree as :witch: is 4 days late now..
> will test again with frer..Click to expand...
> 
> Five!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I'm pretty sure I could see a second line on your test hunni but because the picture was so blurry, it was hard to tell.....Go get a FRER, POAS, and then post a nice sharp in focus picture so I can add that non witch icon next to your name :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Olivias Mum said:
> 
> 
> Oh god. TWO bfn clear blue tests,and 3 days overdue now!!
> 
> I feel like i havent had af in years haha! I dont feel pregnant, and i dont feel like af is coming. This is very strange lol! Good luck all waiting to test.
> 
> congrats BFPs!! Soo many on here :) Great news. H & H 9months xClick to expand...
> 
> Forget the clear blue tests, the day I got my :bfp: with FRER, clear blue still didn't show anything for me, it was only the CB digi that showed up a bfp!
> Go get a FRER and test with that, I want to see a nice big flashing icon next to your name! :hugs:
> 
> Oh I'm so excited for you girlies! I think I'm just as excited for you lot as I was for myself :blush:Click to expand...





I used a dollar tree one the other day and nothing...but honestly i poas when i was preggo with my daughter like 4x and got negatives until about 7 weeks. so i dont know. im trying to wait it out because i dont want to get my hopes up and be crushed.

I will though today im sure..going to go out and get a good one =)


----------



## babygirl1

at the risk of sounding absolutely daft...FRER?? 
I still have this horrible cough! and i have no symptoms of AF or preggo...weird weird weird.

But i will say that i've been extremly desireable of BD'ing! and ive been extremely moist throughout the day.


----------



## 28329

Well, af is 1 day late. All tests have been bfn. Not tested for 2 days and i'm not tempted either because i only have a digi left, not very sensitive! The next couple days will tell me what's going on. I think af is on her way but we'll see.


----------



## Jezzielin

28329 said:


> Well, af is 1 day late. All tests have been bfn. Not tested for 2 days and i'm not tempted either because i only have a digi left, not very sensitive! The next couple days will tell me what's going on. I think af is on her way but we'll see.

Right there with ya... Oy!


----------



## crazychick31

Thanks celticstar x 

Have already been out and bought more opks and concieve plus today  

Any ideas on what else we could try this month to get our :bfp: would be greatly appreciated 


:dust: to all still waiting xx


----------



## Abii

babygirl1 said:


> And you!!!! Just test already! You have the exact same symptoms as me!!

I am testing tomorrow if AF doesn't show today:]
she shouldn't though because i dont have any signs and if she came unexpected ill be really pissed at her like last cycle lol.
Im still having discharge its going back to clear now idk if thats still a good sign or not haha, im starting to get worried because now i know i could either get her at any second or she wont show, im nervous haha.


----------



## Abii

babygirl1 said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> when i was preggo with my darling little brat..uh daughter. i used something called preggie pops..they are lollipops in flavors designed to help with nausea..try googling them. also saltines did not work for me, but a hand ful of potato chips did lol
> 
> _Okay i will those up:] thank you hun.
> And LMAO i know what you mean haha, i tried eating some yesterday and it just was not happening.
> but thank you very much:]
> where can i find those lollipops?​_Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I had found them in my local pharmacy. I am not sure where you are. But you can definitely google them.
> https://www.google.com/#sclient=psy....,cf.osb&fp=91dbdff24ad18454&biw=1146&bih=568
> 
> im sure one of the listings has to be able to ship to you =)Click to expand...

Awhh okay, thank you so much sweetie:]


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> And you!!!! Just test already! You have the exact same symptoms as me!!

Hahah i am xp
No af yet or symptoms of af:3 she should be here today if she does decide to show up haha.
TOMORROW IS THE BIG DAY C:
fx'd
and thank you to all of you who helped me get through the tww hehe, would of lost it if it wasn't for you amazing ladies:thumbup:


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry the witch got you ladies :hugs:

Oh wow Blessed! Nice to hear I'm not the only one, I was 8weeks with my son! Good luck hun :)

Good luck Abii! :)

xx


----------



## Abii

Coleey said:


> Good luck Abii! :)
> xx

Awh thank you hun:]
you too:3
:hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

hey ladies good luck to everyone about to test i really hope its bfp's all round!!!!

Sorry to the ladies that got af, wishing you all the best of luck for next cycle :thumbup:

as for me iam cd30 today and 14dpo, i tested two days ago and got bfn it made me soooo down so i havent tested again. No real symptoms of either af or pregnancy so i dont know whats going on :shrug: my last cycle af showed up 3days late cd33 so thinking thats what will happen this time, i just want to get on with next cycle now.

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug::hug: to everyone


----------



## CelticStar

Mas1118 said:


> I'm out, AF arrived, starting with light spotting, which I never get, so I was still hopeful, but it hasn't gone away, still not a normal period but its a period as far as I'm concerned. I will do a test before I start the next round of clomid just in case. Good luck to all the rest waiting for a BFP, and wishing those pregnant already a healthy 9 months! Thanks for all your support.

Oh Mas, I'm so sorry, I was really hoping that you'd get your bfp :hugs:



Jezzielin said:


> AF due yesterday and BFNs... No signs of AF yet, very mild lower abdominal discomfort though for 3 days (very unlike my usual cycle with heavy cramps 2-3 hours before AF) with watery CM turning to nothing (can a plug for in this time?) and very sore nipples (getting worse). Not sure when to test again... :shrug:
> 
> :dust:

Sounds good! Maybe leave it until Monday to test if AF doesn't show up?

Welcome in as well :thumbup:



BlessedJ16 said:


> Morning ladies just wanted to update you all...she got me this morning grrr.... Who's with me next month? ;)

No way? I was so sure that you had pregnancy symptoms :( So sorry hunni :hugs:



babygirl1 said:


> I used a dollar tree one the other day and nothing...but honestly i poas when i was preggo with my daughter like 4x and got negatives until about 7 weeks. so i dont know. im trying to wait it out because i dont want to get my hopes up and be crushed.
> 
> I will though today im sure..going to go out and get a good one =)

FRER!!!!



babygirl1 said:


> at the risk of sounding absolutely daft...FRER??
> I still have this horrible cough! and i have no symptoms of AF or preggo...weird weird weird.
> 
> But i will say that i've been extremly desireable of BD'ing! and ive been extremely moist throughout the day.

Oooops! :blush:

First Response Early Result :thumbup:



28329 said:


> Well, af is 1 day late. All tests have been bfn. Not tested for 2 days and i'm not tempted either because i only have a digi left, not very sensitive! The next couple days will tell me what's going on. I think af is on her way but we'll see.

I really hope AF stays away :hugs:



crazychick31 said:


> Thanks celticstar x
> 
> Have already been out and bought more opks and concieve plus today
> 
> Any ideas on what else we could try this month to get our :bfp: would be greatly appreciated
> 
> 
> :dust: to all still waiting xx

Have you tried following the SMEP? If you haven't heard of it then it's basically this :

Buy 10 opk tests.

From cd10 use an opk test every day.

Also from cd10, bd every other day, ie cd10, cd12, cd14 etc.

When you get a positive opk test, bd that day and the next two night ie cd15, cd16, cd17.

Skip a day ie cd18.

Bd the next day ie cd19.

After that last night, your tww begins....

For anyone not understanding the lingo...

smep - sperm meets egg plan
opk = ovulation prediction kit
cd** = cycle day (first cycle day is the day your period starts)
bd = baby dance or :sex:
tww - two week wait.

Me and my OH sort of did the SMEP last cycle but I didn't use opk's, I get very tell tale signs when I ovulate and we kind of just bonked each others brains out :winkwink:



Abii said:


> Hahah i am xp
> No af yet or symptoms of af:3 she should be here today if she does decide to show up haha.
> TOMORROW IS THE BIG DAY C:
> fx'd
> and thank you to all of you who helped me get through the tww hehe, would of lost it if it wasn't for you amazing ladies:thumbup:

If Abii's AF angel is listening, please make AF disappear! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd
Jezzielin

58 testers.


----------



## crazychick31

Thanks, that sounds like a really good plan but I'm not sure that it'd work for us as I tend to get a positive opk cd9-11 and ov cd10-12 

Do you think I could adapt it starting at cd8? 
We've been ttc since sept last year and really want to do whatever I can now x


----------



## 28329

This is my second cycle doing the sperm meets egg plan. I start baby dancing on cd 4 as af leaves cd 3. The success rate is amazing! I recommend it!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> I'm out, AF arrived, starting with light spotting, which I never get, so I was still hopeful, but it hasn't gone away, still not a normal period but its a period as far as I'm concerned. I will do a test before I start the next round of clomid just in case. Good luck to all the rest waiting for a BFP, and wishing those pregnant already a healthy 9 months! Thanks for all your support.

Hi Mas, sorry that af got youin the end :( I'm on cd 1 of a usually 31 day cycle but it was 32 last month after taking clomid for the first time. I start my second round tomorrow and expect to ovulate around cd17. We will prov be on similar dates this month, will keep my fingers x'd that this is your month x


----------



## Olivias Mum

Olivias Mum said:


> Oh god. TWO bfn clear blue tests,and 3 days overdue now!!
> 
> I feel like i havent had af in years haha! I dont feel pregnant, and i dont feel like af is coming. This is very strange lol! Good luck all waiting to test.
> 
> congrats BFPs!! Soo many on here :) Great news. H & H 9months x

Forget the clear blue tests, the day I got my :bfp: with FRER, clear blue still didn't show anything for me, it was only the CB digi that showed up a bfp!
Go get a FRER and test with that, I want to see a nice big flashing icon next to your name! :hugs:

Oh I'm so excited for you girlies! I think I'm just as excited for you lot as I was for myself :blush:[/QUOTE]





Oh i still have hope. :dohh: I just dont understand why im in limbo, this is very unusual for me! :S Typical lol. So the first responce ones are better. What about them ones on ebay, strip tests? They any good.

How long shall i leave it to test again? :blush: It gets me down when i get negatives. Af was due on 7th.

Thanks for reply :) Appreciate it x:thumbup:


----------



## CelticStar

The ones off Ebay can be a bit hit and miss, I have something similar to them that I bought from my local Savers shop, they're only just showing up faint positives, whereas the FRER's showed my bfp at 13dpo (I think I have low hCG levels, hopefully nothing to worry about but it is a bit concerning)


----------



## dinidani

hiya celtic if af still hasnt shown by the morning then defo gonna test again im now 17 dpo 4 days late for af no sign of af and no sign of being pregnant so bit in limbo xx


----------



## Coleey

Good luck with testing tomorrow! :)
I've not seen any FRER tests here, just CB, a Boots brand and RFSU. I'm unsure what to but as they are stupidly expensive here lol xx


----------



## domesticdiva

anyone ever have a bfn on a dollarama test but then get a bfp on a FRER??

I just caved and took a dollar store test in the PM instead of waiting till the AM. Should have known. Anyway AF didn't show cd 28, cd29 or today cd30 & I am feeling totally wierd, so I took it and BFN. So I am pretty much expecting AF to show tomorrow or Monday :( I just want to crawl into a hole and cry.


----------



## Jezzielin

domesticdiva said:


> anyone ever have a bfn on a dollarama test but then get a bfp on a FRER??
> 
> I just caved and took a dollar store test in the PM instead of waiting till the AM. Should have known. Anyway AF didn't show cd 28, cd29 or today cd30 & I am feeling totally wierd, so I took it and BFN. So I am pretty much expecting AF to show tomorrow or Monday :( I just want to crawl into a hole and cry.

I'm waiting too with dollar store test being BFN... Haven't tried FRER, mostly because I am scared it will be negative too. AF was due yesterday.


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hey guys, hope you're all having great weekends! Still no true AF for me, now at CD36(ugh) but I'm spotting heavier now so I'm expecting for it to come full throttle tomorrow. I'm focusing on how freaking pumped I am to use my CBFM (came in the mail a few days ago, yay!) to get me over the disappointment. Sooooo, I'm going to be in for the Nov BFP club...whose with me?! :)


----------



## Abii

ladies i have a question..
So as you all know im 13dpo today and waiting to test until tomorrow morning.
Anyway so lately when i take showers i notice my nipples turn really dark[almost purple looking] and i have alot of white bumps on the nipple itself and veins are visible on my right breast but not my left..is this normal or more symptoms?


----------



## CelticStar

I'd say that was normal.....For pregnancy symptoms!

Can't you test tonight and put me out of my misery? Please??? :rofl:


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> I'd say that was normal.....For pregnancy symptoms!
> 
> Can't you test tonight and put me out of my misery? Please??? :rofl:

Hehe really?:3
:haha: Celtic your funny C:
I want to test tonight but i dont want a false reading because of how much fluids i drank today.
But how are you feeling today hun?
throwing up yet?:haha: xp hahaha


----------



## CelticStar

Throwing up? Try projectile vomiting :(

One whiff of the stuff OH was boiling on the stove and that was it....I only just made it to the bathroom!

How many hours until you test then? You know I want you posting immediately after finding out don't you? :winkwink:


----------



## domesticdiva

Jezzielin said:


> domesticdiva said:
> 
> 
> anyone ever have a bfn on a dollarama test but then get a bfp on a FRER??
> 
> I just caved and took a dollar store test in the PM instead of waiting till the AM. Should have known. Anyway AF didn't show cd 28, cd29 or today cd30 & I am feeling totally wierd, so I took it and BFN. So I am pretty much expecting AF to show tomorrow or Monday :( I just want to crawl into a hole and cry.
> 
> I'm waiting too with dollar store test being BFN... Haven't tried FRER, mostly because I am scared it will be negative too. AF was due yesterday.Click to expand...

hope your af stays away
Its funny because I hear so many ppl on here say the dollar store tests are just as good as any because they're sensitive, etc... but I can't help but want to bash the cheapies for being faulty or not good enough lmao when I take one & get a bfn. I guess I'd feel they are wonderful if that was the brand that I saw two pink lines on. I was feeling pretty confident until I took that stupid test :(


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Throwing up? Try projectile vomiting :(
> 
> One whiff of the stuff OH was boiling on the stove and that was it....I only just made it to the bathroom!
> 
> How many hours until you test then? You know I want you posting immediately after finding out don't you? :winkwink:

Oh man that sounds harsh, i hope i dont get projectile vomit..lol im just kidding my little love bug can put me through as much sickness and pain as it needs to hehe:blush:
What was he boiling? the only thing ive been feeling like eating is chicken sandwiches OHHH WAIT and i had a xxl chalupia from teco bell lol[it so was soo good lol] 
Haha well if i stop drinking fluids by about 7 or 8 the latest i will probably do it around 8 or 9am, and yes im aware that i will be posting right after hehe:3
im so nervous though lol.


----------



## CelticStar

He was boiling up cows foot to make a broth out of it....Yes it is as disgusting as it sounds, I tried some the last time he made it.....Never again! To be fair, he doesn't like it either but it keeps him going at work all day so there must be some goodness to it... *shudder*

What time is it for you now? It's 2:30am here, I want to work out when I have to be back at the laptop to find out the results :haha:


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> He was boiling up cows foot to make a broth out of it....Yes it is as disgusting as it sounds, I tried some the last time he made it.....Never again! To be fair, he doesn't like it either but it keeps him going at work all day so there must be some goodness to it... *shudder*
> 
> What time is it for you now? It's 2:30am here, I want to work out when I have to be back at the laptop to find out the results :haha:

Hahaha well that does sound pretty disgusting xp
i wouldn't eat it lol:shrug:
Right now its 6:38pm so its almost time to stop drinking my water haha.
Yes i knew it was 2:30 over there:] i used to live in london when i was a baby until i was about 12:haha:
Why are you still awake? aren't you tired? im sooo tired its unbelievable, i just know its way to early for me to sleep lol.
Awhh yay:]
well in hours it will be 14-15 hours haha so set your alarm for 5pm lol:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## babygirl1

Abii said:


> CelticStar said:
> 
> 
> He was boiling up cows foot to make a broth out of it....Yes it is as disgusting as it sounds, I tried some the last time he made it.....Never again! To be fair, he doesn't like it either but it keeps him going at work all day so there must be some goodness to it... *shudder*
> 
> What time is it for you now? It's 2:30am here, I want to work out when I have to be back at the laptop to find out the results :haha:
> 
> Hahaha well that does sound pretty disgusting xp
> i wouldn't eat it lol:shrug:
> Right now its 6:38pm so its almost time to stop drinking my water haha.
> Yes i knew it was 2:30 over there:] i used to live in london when i was a baby until i was about 12:haha:
> Why are you still awake? aren't you tired? im sooo tired its unbelievable, i just know its way to early for me to sleep lol.
> Awhh yay:]
> well in hours it will be 14-15 hours haha so set your alarm for 5pm lol:thumbup::happydance:Click to expand...

its 1015 pm here..and im thinking that im definitely testing tomorrow morning.
Nothing all day today and i actually craved canteloupe...like tasted it in my mouth type of craving..no spotting nothing yet
so im going to test in the am..i will let ya know =)


----------



## dinidani

done a test this morning still a bfn but still no af if either one dont show up by friday then gonna go to the doctors xx


----------



## dinidani

girls could this be my BFP xxxx
 



Attached Files:







ctp-p111009_065447_opt-1318141305.jpg
File size: 3.3 KB
Views: 59


----------



## Coleey

Yes honey! From what I read a second line, no matter how faint is a positive! :)
Congratulations! :) xx


----------



## CelticStar

Dani!!!!!!! You got your :bfp: girlie!! Congratulations :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> Hahaha well that does sound pretty disgusting xp
> i wouldn't eat it lol:shrug:
> Right now its 6:38pm so its almost time to stop drinking my water haha.
> Yes i knew it was 2:30 over there:] i used to live in london when i was a baby until i was about 12:haha:
> Why are you still awake? aren't you tired? im sooo tired its unbelievable, i just know its way to early for me to sleep lol.
> Awhh yay:]
> well in hours it will be 14-15 hours haha so set your alarm for 5pm lol:thumbup::happydance:

Well? Don't tell me you're asleep.....You doing that test? :haha:

At 5pm I will have absolutely everything crossed for you!



babygirl1 said:


> its 1015 pm here..and im thinking that im definitely testing tomorrow morning.
> Nothing all day today and i actually craved canteloupe...like tasted it in my mouth type of craving..no spotting nothing yet
> so im going to test in the am..i will let ya know =)

Oh my goodness, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you as well babygirl! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani - :bfp:
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd
Jezzielin

58 testers.


----------



## heavyheart

hey ladies, congratulations on the bfp dinidani!!!!! hope everyone else is keeping well!!!

as for me am cd 31, officially 1day late. I woke up this morning with such a sore lower back and crampy feeling low in my uterus. :blush: i had a bit of naughty time about an hour later to try bring on af but so far nothing. Last night when i checked cm it had changed from being creamy coloured to having a slight pink/ light brown tinge to it so i was sure id wake up to af :wacko: i guess ill need to wait a bit longer :coffee:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: and hugs


----------



## kaboom

congrats on the BFP dinidani :thumbup:

sorry af got you's crazychick31, Mas1118 & BlessedJ16 :cry:

Im doing ok done another hpt yesterday and my test line is almost twice as dark as weds hpt so its looking good so far. Not got any symptoms except sore boobies and lots of cm but thats all I had at this stage with my other pregnancies so im not worried yet.

:dust: to everyone left to test


----------



## heavyheart

af has arrived in full force :cry: oh well on to cycle 3 for us. We're going to try smep this month so hopefully a november bfp. Iam running out of ideas if that doesnt work. Good luck to all you ladies still to test and wishing everyone who got their bfp's a very happy and healthy pregnancies. xxx


----------



## Jezzielin

I'm sorry heavyheart for AF coming, I hope you have your BFP next month - prayers are going out!!!

I am now two days late and just waking up... To buy a FRER or not this morning, hubbys getting more anxious asking if AF came (like Santa, lol Baaad Santa:blush:). He's going off to golf in a few minutes, maybe I will run to the store to use it on my FMU, yes I saved it and hid it! ...sneaky :happydance:


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> Dani!!!!!!! You got your :bfp: girlie!! Congratulations :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :happydance:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


I woke up Bd'd with hubby and now im "spotty" very very light can see it on paper only.

I think im out blaaaaahhhhhh


----------



## cera

congrats dinidani - and heartfelt sorrys to all ladies with the unwelcomed witch.

three days in a row, all BFN for me on FRER's and today that old hag was supposed to be at the door. I just wish it was one way or the other. Can you still get a BFP after having NO symptoms and days of testing neg? 

good luck to everyone still testing or waiting to test!


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats dinidani, that is awesome!


----------



## kaboom

sorry heavyheart xx


----------



## Abii

tested this morning and got a bfn:'[
af still isnt here but my hope for this cycle is lost now.
pretty sad about it..i really thought it was real this time.
guess im off to the doctor..sigh
:'[


----------



## Coleey

Massive hugs to all of you the witch got, really wishing you loads of luck! :hugs:

Abii honey, keep your chin up! Please trust me, you CAN be pregnant and get negative tests! You're not out until the witch shows :hugs:

xx


----------



## cera

i'm officially out - af right on time - right after my run this am. :cry: hoping some of you that are already out too would like to be buddies for nov... could use a friend right now.

still sending positive wishes and baby dust to all - keep those BFP's going ladies!


----------



## heavyheart

cera said:


> i'm officially out - af right on time - right after my run this am. :cry: hoping some of you that are already out too would like to be buddies for nov... could use a friend right now.
> 
> still sending positive wishes and baby dust to all - keep those BFP's going ladies!

That makes both of us, i could do with a buddy for nov :hugs: hope you feel better soon x


----------



## babygirl1

I am officially out please put the witch next to my name on the list ugh
she got me at my MIL's house argh.


----------



## Olivias Mum

Im still bloody waiting! I want an answer, im starting to get very impatient. I'll be super pissed off, if ive waited all this time and it turns out to be af!


----------



## MrsLA

Olivia's Mum

I know what you mean! If Im not pregnant then I just want af to come and go so we can get on with next months attempt! All this waiting is just so annoying!

:growlmad:


----------



## LaurenDC

CelticStar said:


> celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
> mas - :witch:
> ducky - :bfp:
> sweetie
> littlepeps - :witch:
> sweetest
> natashadenzy
> ginius
> arisa - :bfp:
> mummy.love
> coleey
> heavyheart
> newlymrs
> frisbeemama - :bfp:
> dinidani - :bfp:
> charliekitty - :bfp:
> nomorestress
> kaboom - :bfp:
> laylasmummy
> candkain - :bfp:
> mrs mc
> babygirl1
> bean66 - :witch:
> catsnfings
> Fingersxed4
> shorty88
> oliviasmum
> mammahuff
> agreeksmom
> sammy1205
> pileggigirl
> euphoria11
> domesticdiva
> ttc3ks
> kwal7096
> Abii
> wannabthemum - :witch:
> mich31
> dsbeH
> mrsm423
> mommymoo - :witch:
> onemore4me
> 28329
> alibiz
> joeybrooks - :witch:
> buckles - :witch:
> nix
> hopeforamirac - :witch:
> lookinforbump - :witch:
> BlessedJ16 - :witch:
> krissie1234uk - :witch:
> Praying4O - :bfp:
> confuseds
> cera
> crazychick31 - :witch:
> shiara
> knoxydd
> Jezzielin
> 
> 58 testers.


Absolutely LOVING this thread!!!!!! So fun!!! May I be added to the list? I am about 4 dpo so not testing for at least another week.

However, I do feel like I MAY be having some VERY early symptoms, though could also be in my head. This is only our first month TTC Baby #1. We have BDed every other night since AF ended, and three times surrounding my expected O date. However, I don't temp or use OPKs.

Anyway, since yesterday I've been unquenchably thirsty and peeing lots, a bit more hungry than usual, sleepy, some on and off back pains, abdominal cramping and other weird feelings in my abdomen, almost like my uterus is stretching or something??? Some pains in my left ovary, and I think that's about it.

Really hoping to get my BFP in about 7-10 days!!!! I'm on a 32 day cycle so I expect AF on 10/19. Such a long wait!!!


----------



## kaboom

sorry cera & babygirl :-(


----------



## Mas1118

Cera and Babygirl and heavy heart, so sorry girls, we can all keep trying for a BFP in November! Glad the thread will keep going.


----------



## Fingersxed4

Congrats dinidani! All the girls who got caught by AF...i'm so sorry and i feel like i'll be joining you soon :(

For me...CD37, still no AF. Had a little brown CM on Wednesday which at the time i thought could be implantation (it was 9DPO), but had a BFN on Saturday (12DPO). Had no spotting Thursday or Friday. After the BFN yesterday, i had a little brown CM which i thought for sure was the true start of AF and that i'd wake up to it full fledge today. Didn't have anything this morning so tried prompting it with a little BD'ing. Had a little bit after that but not much.

According to FF, i am 13DPO. I only started charting my temperature midway through my cycle and the only reason i even started then was so i would be in the routine of doing it for next cycle. It has said a possible triphasic on CD33 which is the same day i had the slight brown spotting.

Normal cycles are anywhere from 28-35 days with 33 being the average, so at CD37 this is abnormal but I'm still getting BFN's...

Can one of you chart experts tell me what you think? Does the fact that this is only showing half of the cycle and i don't have any previous months to compare it to mean that you can't read much into it?

Any insight would be awesome:)

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## duckytwins

sorry, hun, my last chart was a right mess, so i can't help much, but i can keep my crossables crossed for you. :hugs: and :dust: 

congrats to the newest :bfp:s and :hugs: to any who got hit by the witch. crossables crossed for next month!


----------



## babygirl1

im totally bummed but ready to try again. talked to hubby and he said well soon as its over we start Roooaaarrrr lol he's so good to me i think i'll keep him around a while lol


----------



## cera

Thx so much Heavyheart, Mas, and Kaboom! It's honestly so nice to have others around to share the good and the bad with, so thank you for that! 

I'm with ya Heavyheart...we'll get our little peanuts next month and I won't stop praying til we do!! I promise ya that, and the same to anyone else that need support or needs someone to talk with during these times. 

It's bloody hard to cope with this crap all by yourself and even if your OH wants it as much as you because there is something about being the "woman" in this equation that somehow makes me feel more responsible for when things don't go as planned. I just wish I had the instruction manual so I could find "tech support's number" and give them a call. Not knowing "why" just sucks.

Sorry for the rant. Hope all ya'll ladies have a calm happy night and I'm gunna be gathering baby dust for us Nov BFP's over this next week while AF is temporarily invading my space.


----------



## duckytwins

cera said:


> Thx so much Heavyheart, Mas, and Kaboom! It's honestly so nice to have others around to share the good and the bad with, so thank you for that!
> 
> I'm with ya Heavyheart...we'll get our little peanuts next month and I won't stop praying til we do!! I promise ya that, and the same to anyone else that need support or needs someone to talk with during these times.
> 
> It's bloody hard to cope with this crap all by yourself and even if your OH wants it as much as you because there is something about being the "woman" in this equation that somehow makes me feel more responsible for when things don't go as planned. I just wish I had the instruction manual so I could find "tech support's number" and give them a call. Not knowing "why" just sucks.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Hope all ya'll ladies have a calm happy night and I'm gunna be gathering baby dust for us Nov BFP's over this next week while AF is temporarily invading my space.

:hugs::hugs:

it will happen, i know it will!


----------



## waterlily13

Fingersxed4 said:


> Congrats dinidani! All the girls who got caught by AF...i'm so sorry and i feel like i'll be joining you soon :(
> 
> For me...CD37, still no AF. Had a little brown CM on Wednesday which at the time i thought could be implantation (it was 9DPO), but had a BFN on Saturday (12DPO). Had no spotting Thursday or Friday. After the BFN yesterday, i had a little brown CM which i thought for sure was the true start of AF and that i'd wake up to it full fledge today. Didn't have anything this morning so tried prompting it with a little BD'ing. Had a little bit after that but not much.
> 
> According to FF, i am 13DPO. I only started charting my temperature midway through my cycle and the only reason i even started then was so i would be in the routine of doing it for next cycle. It has said a possible triphasic on CD33 which is the same day i had the slight brown spotting.
> 
> Normal cycles are anywhere from 28-35 days with 33 being the average, so at CD37 this is abnormal but I'm still getting BFN's...
> 
> Can one of you chart experts tell me what you think? Does the fact that this is only showing half of the cycle and i don't have any previous months to compare it to mean that you can't read much into it?
> 
> Any insight would be awesome:)
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

I may be wrong, but I have been charting for a long time and have seen a lot of charts. I can easily say that you have ovulated on day 33. The day fertility friend tells that you ovulated, there is no temp shift which you are supposed to have in order to consider it ovulation. A couple of more temps in the following days can tell us more.

I would suggest to try changing your ovulation detector method and see if it is changing your ovulation day. See for example fertility awareness method.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies may i join your thread? I am currently 5 DPO i have been reading every thing and you all seem like amazing women! I have been having what feels like growing pains on the left side of my back, tired, like i could barf at any moment and a creamy white odorless cm. Any one else have any symptoms like this?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

cera said:


> Thx so much Heavyheart, Mas, and Kaboom! It's honestly so nice to have others around to share the good and the bad with, so thank you for that!
> 
> I'm with ya Heavyheart...we'll get our little peanuts next month and I won't stop praying til we do!! I promise ya that, and the same to anyone else that need support or needs someone to talk with during these times.
> 
> It's bloody hard to cope with this crap all by yourself and even if your OH wants it as much as you because there is something about being the "woman" in this equation that somehow makes me feel more responsible for when things don't go as planned. I just wish I had the instruction manual so I could find "tech support's number" and give them a call. Not knowing "why" just sucks.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. Hope all ya'll ladies have a calm happy night and I'm gunna be gathering baby dust for us Nov BFP's over this next week while AF is temporarily invading my space.

Hi Cera, you put this better than I ever could. I have been really low the last few days since AF flew in but coming on here and seeing others getting their BFP's has lifted my spirits, everyone on here is so supportive. I can't help but feel like I let my husband down every month AF arrives, he offers me so much support but can't always tell him how I feel because I don't want to get his hopes up or make him feel sad. I really hope that Nov is the month for the ladies who missed out this month :dust:


----------



## dinidani

I think my flashing BFP needs to be changed I have started bleeding now so either the test was wrong or ive had a miscarage :'( hopeing to start trying again xxx


----------



## CelticStar

heavyheart said:


> af has arrived in full force :cry: oh well on to cycle 3 for us. We're going to try smep this month so hopefully a november bfp. Iam running out of ideas if that doesnt work. Good luck to all you ladies still to test and wishing everyone who got their bfp's a very happy and healthy pregnancies. xxx

I'm truly sorry hunni :hugs: I'll be praying that November is your month x



Jezzielin said:


> I'm sorry heavyheart for AF coming, I hope you have your BFP next month - prayers are going out!!!
> 
> I am now two days late and just waking up... To buy a FRER or not this morning, hubbys getting more anxious asking if AF came (like Santa, lol Baaad Santa:blush:). He's going off to golf in a few minutes, maybe I will run to the store to use it on my FMU, yes I saved it and hid it! ...sneaky :happydance:

Well? Did you test? C'mon!!! I'm dying of curiosity over here :winkwink:



Abii said:


> tested this morning and got a bfn:'[
> af still isnt here but my hope for this cycle is lost now.
> pretty sad about it..i really thought it was real this time.
> guess im off to the doctor..sigh
> :'[

You're not out until AF arrives though hunni, you never know, you could still be pregnant, I won't be giving up hope on your behalf :hugs:



cera said:


> i'm officially out - af right on time - right after my run this am. :cry: hoping some of you that are already out too would like to be buddies for nov... could use a friend right now.
> 
> still sending positive wishes and baby dust to all - keep those BFP's going ladies!

I'm sorry cera :hugs:



babygirl1 said:


> I am officially out please put the witch next to my name on the list ugh
> she got me at my MIL's house argh.

I'm sorry for you too babygirl :hugs:



LaurenDC said:


> Absolutely LOVING this thread!!!!!! So fun!!! May I be added to the list? I am about 4 dpo so not testing for at least another week.
> 
> However, I do feel like I MAY be having some VERY early symptoms, though could also be in my head. This is only our first month TTC Baby #1. We have BDed every other night since AF ended, and three times surrounding my expected O date. However, I don't temp or use OPKs.
> 
> Anyway, since yesterday I've been unquenchably thirsty and peeing lots, a bit more hungry than usual, sleepy, some on and off back pains, abdominal cramping and other weird feelings in my abdomen, almost like my uterus is stretching or something??? Some pains in my left ovary, and I think that's about it.
> 
> Really hoping to get my BFP in about 7-10 days!!!! I'm on a 32 day cycle so I expect AF on 10/19. Such a long wait!!!

Of course you can join in :hugs: All your symptoms sound good so far, I started with mine at about 6dpo and they were very similar!

I really hope that you'll be getting a flashing icon next to your name soon!



MrsSwift10 said:


> Hello ladies may i join your thread? I am currently 5 DPO i have been reading every thing and you all seem like amazing women! I have been having what feels like growing pains on the left side of my back, tired, like i could barf at any moment and a creamy white odorless cm. Any one else have any symptoms like this?

Welcome in! The more the merrier! 

I have back ache, feel exhausted, I do barf at any moment and yes, I have creamy cm....So, looking good! :hugs:



dinidani said:


> I think my flashing BFP needs to be changed I have started bleeding now so either the test was wrong or ive had a miscarage :'( hopeing to start trying again xxx

How heavy is it hunni? Is it bright red blood or darker/older looking? 
I'm asking because it's perfectly possible to have a bleed of "older" stuff after getting your bfp, think of it as your body having a spring clean for baby.
I'll leave it on for now, once the bleeding stops, give it a couple of days and then take another test - FRER if you can - and see is you still have a positive result.
Chin up girlie, I'll be praying that you've still got a bean in there :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart - :witch:
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani - :bfp:
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1 - witch:
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :witch:
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd
Jezzielin
LaurenDC
MrsSwift10

Oh wow! 60 testers!!
9 bfp's
15 AF's....

I'm praying for more bfp's for everyone :flower:


----------



## dinidani

well celtic its rather bright red and i deffinatly think its not in there no more just gotta wait and see got lots of pain so i think im out out xxx good luck every one else xx


----------



## Coleey

dinidani said:


> I think my flashing BFP needs to be changed I have started bleeding now so either the test was wrong or ive had a miscarage :'( hopeing to start trying again xxx


I'm sorry sweetheart :hugs: praying everything is okay xx


----------



## heavyheart

so sorry dinidani :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Ayates

hi all ive read all the way through this post lol and its been amazing to see such positive support for those who have and also havent got there bfps this month id like to join in the wait im currently 8dpo at the moment and hoping some of ur baby dust will rub off on me so a h&h 9months to those new mummies to be and fingers xsd for all whove yet to recieve the news of theyre new beans


----------



## CelticStar

dinidani said:


> well celtic its rather bright red and i deffinatly think its not in there no more just gotta wait and see got lots of pain so i think im out out xxx good luck every one else xx

Dani I'm so sorry hunni :hugs: 

I hope you're as ok as you can be :hugs: xx



Ayates said:


> hi all ive read all the way through this post lol and its been amazing to see such positive support for those who have and also havent got there bfps this month id like to join in the wait im currently 8dpo at the moment and hoping some of ur baby dust will rub off on me so a h&h 9months to those new mummies to be and fingers xsd for all whove yet to recieve the news of theyre new beans

Hello and welcome! I'll send lots of baby dust your way and hope that you get your bfp :hugs: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart - :witch:
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani 
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1 - witch:
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :witch:
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd
Jezzielin
LaurenDC
MrsSwift10
Ayates

61 testers!!


----------



## 28329

Dani i'm so sorry. I wish you all the luck in the world for trying again! Ladies, no flashies for me. Witch just flew in. Cd 1 again. Good luck to all the ladies still in the game.


----------



## knoxydd

I tested this morning 13 dpo and Im pretty sure it's a bfn. There is not really a faint line but when u hold it in the light I think I'm seeing the line that would highlight if it were positive. Still no sign of the witch. Has anyone else's patience started to wear thin here? I swear sometimes it feels like it's very going to happen. Uggh...... This is a good post though and if af does not arrive in 3 days I'll test again. Hopefully we see more bfp's on here. Congrats to all the ladies who got their's. Happy and healthy 9 months girls!!


----------



## laylasmummy

tested today and got faint bfp, testing again tomorrow with FMU to be sure xx


----------



## 28329

laylasmummy said:


> tested today and got faint bfp, testing again tomorrow with FMU to be sure xx

Oooo, congratulations! Can't wait to hear results of next test. x


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations sweetie! :D xx


----------



## Coleey

Ugghh I feel so uncomfortable!! My father in law is here and I'm so gassy! I'm holding it in and it's making me feel awful!! :rofl: xx


----------



## MammaHuff12

I am out girls. AF got me yesterday. Congrats to all new BFP! On to the next cycle!


----------



## 28329

Coleey said:


> Ugghh I feel so uncomfortable!! My father in law is here and I'm so gassy! I'm holding it in and it's making me feel awful!! :rofl: xx

:rofl: that's funny! Just let it out. You're only human after all. He he.


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies hi Celtic star! just to let u know i got my AF this afternoon :( gonna defo try again this month though :) x


----------



## Coleey

28329 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Ugghh I feel so uncomfortable!! My father in law is here and I'm so gassy! I'm holding it in and it's making me feel awful!! :rofl: xx
> 
> :rofl: that's funny! Just let it out. You're only human after all. He he.Click to expand...

Noooooo! I couldn't! :rofl:

I'm sorry MammaHuff :hugs: xx


----------



## 28329

Both my father in law and mother in law would give me a pat on the back for letting it out. Lol.


----------



## Coleey

Haha bless them! :haha:
How are you today? :) xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

knoxydd said:


> I tested this morning 13 dpo and Im pretty sure it's a bfn. There is not really a faint line but when u hold it in the light I think I'm seeing the line that would highlight if it were positive. Still no sign of the witch. Has anyone else's patience started to wear thin here? I swear sometimes it feels like it's very going to happen. Uggh...... This is a good post though and if af does not arrive in 3 days I'll test again. Hopefully we see more bfp's on here. Congrats to all the ladies who got their's. Happy and healthy 9 months girls!!

can you put a picture up? we on this thread are pretty good at spotting those faint lines!!


----------



## mich31

Has anyone tried soy isoflavones? a friend of mine has suggested i try them! x


----------



## 28329

Coleey said:



> Haha bless them! :haha:
> How are you today? :) xx

To be honest i'm not great. The witch flying in today has knocked me for 6 because both me and hubby thought we'd done it. But hey ho, there's always this cycle. Yourself? I gotta say: your avi picture is so adorable. My womb skips a beat everytime i see it.


----------



## kaboom

congrats laylasmummy :happydance:

sorry to the ladies who got a visit from the :witch:

dinidani - im so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Coleey said:


> Ugghh I feel so uncomfortable!! My father in law is here and I'm so gassy! I'm holding it in and it's making me feel awful!! :rofl: xx

I have never once farted in front of my OH until this cycle....I started out telling him to cover his ears and only letting it go once he'd "obeyed" :winkwink: Now? I don't care, it starts to hurt too quickly if I hold it in and if I bend slightly it escapes anyway....I just let it all fly free...It feels so liberating!! :rofl:

Just let it go girl :winkwink:



laylasmummy said:


> tested today and got faint bfp, testing again tomorrow with FMU to be sure xx

Congratulations hunni! I'll add you to the list with your very own flashing icon :hugs:



mich31 said:


> Hi ladies hi Celtic star! just to let u know i got my AF this afternoon :( gonna defo try again this month though :) x

I'm sorry mich :hugs: There's a specific thread somewhere with women using soy.....Lets see if I can find it....

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/623797-lets-welcome-soy-cycle-22-bfps-so-far.html

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/179679-any-soy-ladies-out-there.html

There's a couple of threads for you!


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart - :witch:
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani 
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy - :bfp:
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1 - witch:
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff - :witch:
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31 - :witch:
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329 - :witch:
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :witch:
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd
Jezzielin
LaurenDC
MrsSwift10
Ayates

61 testers!!

I hate seeing all those :witch: on there :nope:


----------



## Coleey

28329 said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Haha bless them! :haha:
> How are you today? :) xx
> 
> To be honest i'm not great. The witch flying in today has knocked me for 6 because both me and hubby thought we'd done it. But hey ho, there's always this cycle. Yourself? I gotta say: your avi picture is so adorable. My womb skips a beat everytime i see it.Click to expand...

I'm sorry hunny! :hugs: Sending you loooads of luck on your new cycle though, I really hope you get your BFP soon! :hugs:
Aww thank you, he's not so tiny anymore.. they grow up too fast! :cry:

Haha Celtic! I can do it infront of my OH, but not my father in law.. No no no! When I was pregnant with my LO he just told me to let rip, I couldn't do it! :haha: 

xx


----------



## MrsLA

Hey ladies, still no af which is great but I'm currently sat at home all alone wondering and waiting as the hubby is at work all night! I will officially be one week late tomorrow but as I've had so many BFN's I'm reluctant to test again...not sure how much longer to wait though! 

I need something to do to occupy my crazy brain!!!:wacko:


----------



## Coleey

MrsLA said:


> Hey ladies, still no af which is great but I'm currently sat at home all alone wondering and waiting as the hubby is at work all night! I will officially be one week late tomorrow but as I've had so many BFN's I'm reluctant to test again...not sure how much longer to wait though!
> 
> I need something to do to occupy my crazy brain!!!:wacko:


Hang in there hun! :hugs:
I'm 4 days late and waiting to retest, but won't until Thursday. It's dragging! :brat: xx


----------



## MrsLA

Hang in there hun! :hugs:
I'm 4 days late and waiting to retest, but won't until Thursday. It's dragging! :brat: xx[/QUOTE]

It's driving me nuts haha! And everything on tv is about babies, features adverts with babies etc! Were going away with some family on Saturday so hopefully we might know before then! :wacko:


----------



## Coleey

My fingers are crossed for you hun! :hugs:
Are you going anywhere nice? :) xx


----------



## knoxydd

frisbeemama12 said:


> knoxydd said:
> 
> 
> I tested this morning 13 dpo and Im pretty sure it's a bfn. There is not really a faint line but when u hold it in the light I think I'm seeing the line that would highlight if it were positive. Still no sign of the witch. Has anyone else's patience started to wear thin here? I swear sometimes it feels like it's very going to happen. Uggh...... This is a good post though and if af does not arrive in 3 days I'll test again. Hopefully we see more bfp's on here. Congrats to all the ladies who got their's. Happy and healthy 9 months girls!!
> 
> can you put a picture up? we on this thread are pretty good at spotting those faint lines!!Click to expand...

Can I do that if the test will be several hours old? Most likely I wont be able to get it posted until much later tonight.


----------



## MrsLA

Thanks, fingers crossed for you too! 

Were just off to Scotland for the week, nowhere too exotic! Hopefully we'll have the net so I can keep up to speed on here!


----------



## CelticStar

Oh I love Scotland! Which part are you going to?

OH and I are looking to buy a place on the West Coast, he's never been but he's fallen in love with it from pictures I've shown him from my trips as it reminds him of home (Kashmir)


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks you for welcoming me Celtic, Im glad im not the only one with the symptoms i have! I took a PT last night and got what looked like a very very faint pos but im not getting my hopes up just incase my eyes were playing tricks on me!


----------



## MrsLA

Awww really? We visit Scotland usually twice a year for the last 4/5 years, visited a lot of west coast, port patrick, argyll, loch fyne but lately we have visited the east, aviemore, loch ness, fort augustus so on! This time were going to Newtonmore which should be great! Hopefully we'll be able to travel with some good news!


----------



## CelticStar

MrsSwift10 said:


> Thanks you for welcoming me Celtic, Im glad im not the only one with the symptoms i have! I took a PT last night and got what looked like a very very faint pos but im not getting my hopes up just incase my eyes were playing tricks on me!

You're very welcome! :D

I'll be keeping my FX'd that you've got your bfp! When you test again, make sure you take pictures and post them up, then we can have a look and let you know :winkwink:

MrsLA, Aviemore is beautiful! I love Oban, Ballachulish, Glencoe, Arisaig and Mallaig!
Hopefully I'll be passing my driving test before the end of this year (I've looked but there's no way I can attach a car seat to my motorbike :rofl:) so I'll be able to transport us all up there including the dog....There's nothing I love more than waking up early, grabbing the dog and taking him for a long walk through the forest or alongside a Loch!

That reminds me...I really should be googling to find some intensive courses.... :dohh:


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Hi All,

Seems like a really friendly forum - my first post!

Here's me:

Came off pill then my cycles have been - 30, 29, 26, 26, 26.

First month trying - I'm currently on CD30 and no sign of AF yet - no physical symptoms either (although I often get away without many anyway).

A few days past ovulation I had a nose bleed when I was in the shower, which I thought was unusal - apparently it can be an early sign of pregnancy so that's what got me a little hopeful this month.

If AF doesn't show up by Weds I'm thinking I'll test then.


----------



## MrsSwift10

I am tring now to put a pic up but its on my phone and my picasa is acting up..lol


----------



## MrsSwift10

Can some one please tell me how to upload my photo?


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hpoefully i get a :bfp: this is my 5 DPO test.


----------



## LaurenDC

MrsSwift10 said:


> Thanks you for welcoming me Celtic, Im glad im not the only one with the symptoms i have! I took a PT last night and got what looked like a very very faint pos but im not getting my hopes up just incase my eyes were playing tricks on me!

Wow you got a possibly faint positive at 6 dpo?! I'm 5 dpo and the wait is torture.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thank you lauren im very shocked at my PT and a faint line on it! I know the wait is hell i have been testing every 2 days to pass the time...lol :dust: to you i hope you also get a :bfp: even though i dont think mine is a :bfp: YET!


----------



## LuckyFlutter

Mrs swift your test is looking really promising! Best of luck


----------



## knoxydd

MrsSwift10 said:


> Can some one please tell me how to upload my photo?


Can you please tell me how to upload my photo too?


----------



## MrsSwift10

at the post box select go advanced and there is a attachment tab it looks like a paper clip then attach your photo there!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thank you lucky flutter im tring not to get to excited yet!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Just wanted to show off my 6DPO test it really is looking promising!


----------



## laylasmummy

BFP confirmed this morning with CB digital. FX to all those still waiting, look forward to your BFP announcements x


----------



## dinidani

going to the doctor to find out why im in so much pain after havinfg a chemical pregnany xxx


----------



## CelticStar

LuckyFlutter said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Seems like a really friendly forum - my first post!
> 
> Here's me:
> 
> Came off pill then my cycles have been - 30, 29, 26, 26, 26.
> 
> First month trying - I'm currently on CD30 and no sign of AF yet - no physical symptoms either (although I often get away without many anyway).
> 
> A few days past ovulation I had a nose bleed when I was in the shower, which I thought was unusal - apparently it can be an early sign of pregnancy so that's what got me a little hopeful this month.
> 
> If AF doesn't show up by Weds I'm thinking I'll test then.

Welcome in! :hugs:

I'll be keeping my FX'd that this is your month!! 



laylasmummy said:


> BFP confirmed this morning with CB digital. FX to all those still waiting, look forward to your BFP announcements x

That's fantastic!!! Congratulations hunni :happydance: :hugs:



dinidani said:


> going to the doctor to find out why im in so much pain after havinfg a chemical pregnany xxx

If you're in a lot of pain then it may be a miscarriage rather than a chemical pregnancy hunni, I really hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart - :witch:
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani 
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy - :bfp:
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1 - witch:
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff - :witch:
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31 - :witch:
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329 - :witch:
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :witch:
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd
Jezzielin
LaurenDC
MrsSwift10
Ayates
LuckyFlutter

62 testers!!


----------



## Bean66

dinidani said:


> going to the doctor to find out why im in so much pain after havinfg a chemical pregnany xxx

If you're in a lot of pain then it may be a miscarriage rather than a chemical pregnancy hunni, I really hope you're ok :hugs:[/QUOTE]

I'm so sorry dinidani.

From what I understand a chemical pregnancy is a miscarriage just one that occurs before 5 weeks, when HCG is the only sign. 

So sorry again dinidani. :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Ahhh! I see! I always thought it was a "chemical" as in hormones rather than actual pregnancy.....Does that make sense?

I didn't realise it was a very early miscarriage :blush:


----------



## Bean66

CelticStar said:


> Ahhh! I see! I always thought it was a "chemical" as in hormones rather than actual pregnancy.....Does that make sense?
> 
> I didn't realise it was a very early miscarriage :blush:

Yeah it does. I thought the same for a while. I think it is usually an 'non-viable' egg. They call it chemical because that is the only sign of pregnancy, you wouldn't see anything on U/S yet. The fertilise egg has to implant before HCG is released. I think it is quite common for the egg to fertilise and implant but not stick, usually if there is a chromosomal problem. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## frisbeemama12

We are here for you dinidani.. If it was a blighted ovum or a chemical pregnancy just know that it was going to happen from there start and theres nothing you did or didnt do that wouldve changed it :( I had to accept that back in march.. they said it was a blighted ovum. It hurts like early labor pains.. around a 7cm dilated for those of you who had kids already..


----------



## knoxydd

Af got me today. I'm out


----------



## cera

Oh dinidani, I'm so sorry for your emotional and physical pain! Just know there are many women that are here for you, if you need it. I can't say I've been there or know what it's like to be in your situation, but I can offer an open ear if you need someone to listen or just someone to vent to.


----------



## cera

Super good luck to all still waiting to test this cycle! To all the Nov BFP's ladies, how's everyone this week?!?

Gatta odd-ball question...anyone ever had an AF sporadic visit? Last cycle she was around for 4 days, gone completely for 24 hours (not even spotting or a tint of color!) and back full blown for another day or two. This cycle, today she took a freaking mini-vaca again after only 48 hours (after a BAD 24 hours at that!!) ! Obviously, a 2 day period isn't normal so I'm expecting her to pop back in here and kill me the rest of the week. So has anyone experinced this before!?! My cycle time wise (28 days, O'd at cd15) seems normal. Any ideas ladies!?!!!


----------



## Coleey

How is everyone doing?
I'm 6 days late and have another doctors appointment, I'm very excited! :blush: xx


----------



## Rachiie18

Hello may i please join your thread just very late :/ Im now 6 days late no sign of AF got what seems like flu (runny nose, headache, sore throat achey), sore boobies, gassy (tmi), constipated (tmi) but tested this morning with FMU and got a :bfn: and as here seems to be the place of :bfp: thought i might join you all :)
Congrats to all the ladies who have got their :bfp: and :dust: to all those waiting! 
Much love xxx


----------



## CelticStar

knoxydd said:


> Af got me today. I'm out

I'm sorry hunni :hugs: Sending lots of baby dust to you for next cycle! :dust:



Coleey said:


> How is everyone doing?
> I'm 6 days late and have another doctors appointment, I'm very excited! :blush: xx

I'm sat here and all I can do is say "Squeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!"

:rofl:

Yes, I am definitely excited for you! :hugs:



Rachiie18 said:


> Hello may i please join your thread just very late :/ Im now 6 days late no sign of AF got what seems like flu (runny nose, headache, sore throat achey), sore boobies, gassy (tmi), constipated (tmi) but tested this morning with FMU and got a :bfn: and as here seems to be the place of :bfp: thought i might join you all :)
> Congrats to all the ladies who have got their :bfp: and :dust: to all those waiting!
> Much love xxx

Hey Rachiie and welcome in! 
Stay positive because every symptom that you have is exactly what I had, this would now be 6 days late for me (AF due on Oct 6th) and I have a runny nose, headache, sore boobs, can't stop farting and constipated, along with mild cramps, painful finger joints and back ache.
Everything looks so promising for you! 
Don't put too much faith in the bfn that you've got, some women don't get a bfp until long after AF is due, maybe you could go see your doctor and ask for a "quantitative" blood test, this is the one that will give you hCG numbers and not just a positive or negative.

I'll be keeping my FX'd for you! :hugs:

Sorry I haven't done a longer post guys, I'm so exhausted today, my brain isn't up to speed and my fingers hurt when I type :(

Dani, I'm thinking of you girlie, if you want to talk then you know where I am :hugs:

Good luck to everyone else who is due to test! Lots of baby dust to everyone! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart - :witch:
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani 
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy - :bfp:
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1 - witch:
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff - :witch:
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31 - :witch:
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329 - :witch:
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :witch:
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd - :witch:
Jezzielin
LaurenDC
MrsSwift10
Ayates
LuckyFlutter
Rachiie18

63 testers!!


----------



## Rachiie18

thankyoou Celticstar and congratulations on your bfp!! I know im trying to stay hopefully just tired and sore and ill and feeling a bit down hearted lol! Im also really bloated lol arrgh i just want two lines or af aha!! or to feel a wee bit better lol!! Also im sweating it out (sorry really just tmi lol) but a fever is not my friend...lol!! 
ive read through this whole thread now tho and feeling alot more positive!! this seems to be the thread for :bfp: !! :D :dust: xxx


----------



## Jezzielin

AF late for 5 days now... No signs of AF and symptoms are still present but less so today (sore nips, lower abomen fullness) with CM now moving more thicker and yellow (which I am not sure if is a bad sign or not). Been tryin to temp though haven't been, was in the 97s and now consistently 98.3-98.6 (I think I run low but like I said, only been temping a few days) Don't know how I feel but nice to know I am not alone, thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Good luck to you both, Rachiie & Jezzielin! Have you guys booked a doctors appointment? xx


----------



## Abii

blehhh.
AF got me this morning, not exactly the normal heavy flow, it was actually very light for my first day[usually it looks like a horror film happened in my pants lol]
hmmm..owell.
Off to the November thread to try again:]
C'mon love bug hurry and implant in my uterus for my bday:3


----------



## MrsLA

Hey Ladies!

Still no sign of af so going to be brave and take another test tomorrow morning! Last one we took was on Sunday morning and we got another BFN! Fingers crossed!

Good luck to all of you ladies who are still waiting for your BFP! X


----------



## Rachiie18

Coleey said:


> Good luck to you both, Rachiie & Jezzielin! Have you guys booked a doctors appointment? xx

Not booked one just yet going to leave it till monday if nothings happened then ill ring the doctors :) 

I want to test tonight but whats the point it'll only be a :bfn: lol going to wait till the morning and test again with fmu :) mind you getting a :bfn: on a frer is never a good sign lol!! 

Hope your all okay :D :dust: xxx


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Abii :hugs:

Eeeek good luck! I'm a week late tomorrow, taking my fmu to the doctors with me.. not quite sure why I'm excited about that! :haha: xx


----------



## Rachiie18

oo!! let us know how you get on at the doctors!! ill be just testing with a frer in the morning another bfn could break me tho :/ 
Maybe my AF is waiting till this flu-y bug leaves me to show her ugly mug (y) so kind she is lol!
lots of dust for you hun!! :dust: xx


----------



## Abii

Coleey said:


> I'm so sorry Abii :hugs:
> 
> Eeeek good luck! I'm a week late tomorrow, taking my fmu to the doctors with me.. not quite sure why I'm excited about that! :haha: xx

its okay, thank you:flower:
i will just stay determined this cycle.
goodluck hun:]
hope it has a very good outcome like maybe a...BFP?!!? im thinking yes!:happydance:


----------



## Tarabay

Hi ladies!!! im so new to this but i have been reading this thread all day and it is so nice to follow others stories too and we help each other along! i am a week late for AF 2moro and 3 :bfn: so far!!:cry: last one was on tuesday mornin and im terrified of doin another! i dont think i have had very many pregnancy signs, had backache about a week ago for a couple of days and i have been feelin sick most nights but that could possibly just be me bein nervous waiting for this!! i havent had any discharge which i guess is the biggest give away!!! i hope ther still is hope for us!!:dust:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Dani I might be in the same tragic boat... its bright red now ladies.. Im probably miscarrying..


----------



## Bean66

Oh Frisbeemama I hope you're wrong and he's just getting comfy. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Jezzielin

Tarabay said:


> Hi ladies!!! im so new to this but i have been reading this thread all day and it is so nice to follow others stories too and we help each other along! i am a week late for AF 2moro and 3 :bfn: so far!!:cry: last one was on tuesday mornin and im terrified of doin another! i dont think i have had very many pregnancy signs, had backache about a week ago for a couple of days and i have been feelin sick most nights but that could possibly just be me bein nervous waiting for this!! i havent had any discharge which i guess is the biggest give away!!! i hope ther still is hope for us!!:dust:

Hi Tarabay! I am 5 days late right now with same BFNs but I was wondering how long will you wait before you go get a blood test or recheck??


----------



## Tarabay

hi jezzielin! i really dont no, im sooooo scared to do another test incase its :bfn: ????????????????????? i have been readin loads and alot of people say that clear blue tests rnt the best and i have 1 of them here so even if i do test ill not believe it and go and buy first response lol! i dont think i will go for a blood test till im maybe 2weeks/3weeks late if i think i am pregnant! what is ur plan????


----------



## Jezzielin

Tarabay said:


> hi jezzielin! i really dont no, im sooooo scared to do another test incase its :bfn: ????????????????????? i have been readin loads and alot of people say that clear blue tests rnt the best and i have 1 of them here so even if i do test ill not believe it and go and buy first response lol! i dont think i will go for a blood test till im maybe 2weeks/3weeks late if i think i am pregnant! what is ur plan????

I am currently 25dpo and CD38 and feeling somewhat bummed out. I was really hoping and had some good symptoms for the past week, less so today. I had a negative FRER about a week ago with negative dollar store tests since. I am too scared to check my blood as I have been feeling pregnant but will be devestated if not. Though, it would be nice to know which is happening AF or BNP so we can get moving on getting pregnant next month if not this one... Looks like you were having some good symptoms? Be nice to have a buddy to vent with!!! :blush:

:dust: :hugs: :dust:


----------



## cera

Abii said:


> blehhh.
> AF got me this morning, not exactly the normal heavy flow, it was actually very light for my first day[usually it looks like a horror film happened in my pants lol]
> hmmm..owell.
> Off to the November thread to try again:]
> C'mon love bug hurry and implant in my uterus for my bday:3

Im sorry Abii! On a positive note, when is your b-day? Mine is nov4 and it looks like if I o'v on time,I'll be testing near then! It would be pretty awesome present for the both of us!


----------



## Tarabay

i thot so but i then thot of other reasons that i wud be havin all the symptoms!! i have read about a stuffy nose, iv had that too and alot more mucus in my throat!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! and the cm i havent had any which worries me! it wud be great to have a buddy! so what r u gna do??? im very tempted to test 2moro morning!! if it doesnt show up 7days late when will it show up!!!!!!!! i also wish i cud find out either way tho i wud rather it be the :bfp:


----------



## Jezzielin

Tarabay said:


> i thot so but i then thot of other reasons that i wud be havin all the symptoms!! i have read about a stuffy nose, iv had that too and alot more mucus in my throat!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! and the cm i havent had any which worries me! it wud be great to have a buddy! so what r u gna do??? im very tempted to test 2moro morning!! if it doesnt show up 7days late when will it show up!!!!!!!! i also wish i cud find out either way tho i wud rather it be the :bfp:

Maybe lack of CM is a mucous plug?? I had a lack of CM and just now picked up to thicker yellow (sorry lol) but not sure if that is good or bad... My nips still are sore but my righty is getting better lol?? Today I am not having much of my lower abomen fullness/pressure but maybe I am getting used to it... Point being I guess I just don't know. I never was temping but have over the past 3 days and it is going up each day but only peaking at 98.6 so far. Oy! 

Anyhoo, I don't know what I am going to do.. I was playing around with OPKs the other day and accidentally opened a HPT one (both from dollar store) and took that - negative which set my day up just crappily. I guess just hoping for more symptoms (even nausea! I'll take it!) or guts to take another test...:shrug:


----------



## Tarabay

ah bummer chick. it just really is sooooo annoying! im not very hopeful at all!:cry: my OH is due home shortly so i will ask him and see what he thinks bout doin a test in mornin but im now startin to think ill maybe leave it till fri or sat and give a chance for AF to come, if it hasnt came byt sat ill defo do another test and hopefully itl be my :bfp: fingers crossed anyway but as off right now im just waitin on AF showin her ugly mug!!!! I have never done my temp, all to complicated for me, but i said that if i didnt get pregnant this month that i wud useOPK next month and went and bought it! also dont no if i imagined this or not but my af was due last thursday and on fri i was at the toilet and i noticed just a slight very very very very very pale pink discharge and i thot that was af arrivin but nope that was it, do u no anythin about that?? im startin to believe that the more tests u do the more u wana do, if i was u i wud wait a couple of days and see what happens, if ur really anxious about it make an app with ur doc!!


----------



## Abii

cera said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> blehhh.
> AF got me this morning, not exactly the normal heavy flow, it was actually very light for my first day[usually it looks like a horror film happened in my pants lol]
> hmmm..owell.
> Off to the November thread to try again:]
> C'mon love bug hurry and implant in my uterus for my bday:3
> 
> Im sorry Abii! On a positive note, when is your b-day? Mine is nov4 and it looks like if I o'v on time,I'll be testing near then! It would be pretty awesome present for the both of us!Click to expand...

my birthday is nov25th heh.
and i start my fertile window the day after that xp
but hopefully i even get it this month:3
would be a good halloween gift as well:blush:


----------



## babygirl1

Hello ladies =)
I've been away for a few days had lots to read to catch up..holy moly we have a lot of BFP's.

I am sorry to hear that a few got bfp and are now not doing so well. 

we will all have to stick together and make sure we all get a bfp in the near future! and a nice sticky one at that! 

Im here for another cycle...finally feeling better after being on all the meds to clear up the bronchitis and then the steroids for the asthma..hoping the steroids beef up my eggies and make me have a nice strong lil boy in there to sprout next month lol..oh man i should get my butt to bed i havent slept much this week lol


Im always here if anyone needs to talk..my email is [email protected] also..even if its just to say hellllllllp send me a funny joke..i'll oblige!


----------



## LaurenDC

Cannot keep up with this thread (hehe) so I'm not sure where I left off!!

Right now it's about 10:20 pm and I'm too exhausted to stay awake. I usually stay up until 11:30 or 12.

This is the fifth night in a row that I'm going to bed with headaches. I'm not prone to them so I'm counting it as a symptom. And the cramping - oy vey it's been nonstop all day!!!! I'm so uncomfortable!! I'm at 7 dpo and I've never ever in my life had cramping 7 days before AF is due (AF is due 10/19). Each month, I'll get a couple twinges that last a few seconds, and then go away - and this happens 1-2 days before AF, NEVER this far in advance. These cramps do feel like menstrual cramps but they're persistent and no way is it AF. I'm at CD 25 but my cycles are never shorter than 32 days. I feel like there is a definite possibility that this is from implantation, with my being at 7 dpo. I keep talking to my tummy, saying "hold on, little bean!!" I think I've gone crazy.

Sorry for the rambling... I'm feeling warm and fuzzy and emotional tonight. This forum has been a God send to me. All the women are such angels... And I've been on other forums, including wedding forums, where the women were CRUEL. Not the case here. Much love!!! <3


----------



## LaurenDC

babygirl1 said:


> Im always here if anyone needs to talk..my email is [email protected] also..even if its just to say hellllllllp send me a funny joke..i'll oblige!

So sweet of you! :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

Laurendc i do not at all think u have gone crazy by talkin to ur belly, i think thats a very good idea and wish i hada thot of that, maybe ill start doin it now!!!!:thumbup: r u goin to do an early test r what on AF not showin???? im now 1 full loooooonnnnnngggggg week after AF was due and the nerves in my stomach r unreal!! dont think ill test 2day, think ill leave it till 2moro or sat mornin!!!! if i can hold out that long! this is a great thread, very supportive people on it, which is great!!! hope to see some :bfp: soon!!! :dust:


----------



## Coleey

frisbeemama12 said:


> Dani I might be in the same tragic boat... its bright red now ladies.. Im probably miscarrying..

Oh sweetheart :hugs: I'll keep you in my prayers, hope everything is okay xx


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> blehhh.
> AF got me this morning, not exactly the normal heavy flow, it was actually very light for my first day[usually it looks like a horror film happened in my pants lol]
> hmmm..owell.
> Off to the November thread to try again:]
> C'mon love bug hurry and implant in my uterus for my bday:3

Oh Abii I'm so sorry hunni :hugs:

FX'd that this cycle is the one for you! :dust:



Tarabay said:


> Hi ladies!!! im so new to this but i have been reading this thread all day and it is so nice to follow others stories too and we help each other along! i am a week late for AF 2moro and 3 :bfn: so far!!:cry: last one was on tuesday mornin and im terrified of doin another! i dont think i have had very many pregnancy signs, had backache about a week ago for a couple of days and i have been feelin sick most nights but that could possibly just be me bein nervous waiting for this!! i havent had any discharge which i guess is the biggest give away!!! i hope ther still is hope for us!!:dust:

Hello and welcome Tara! Unless AF shows up, you're not out of it :winkwink:
I definitely recommend using FRER's (first response early result) CB's were still showing up negative for me and then I used a FRER at 13dpo and got a very clear bfp!!



frisbeemama12 said:


> Dani I might be in the same tragic boat... its bright red now ladies.. Im probably miscarrying..

I know it's difficult but try to think positive hunni, one of my friends was in and out of hospital with bleeding throughout her pregnancy and now has the most gorgeous 6 week old son :hugs:

I'm feeling like proper rubbish today, extremely dizzy, faint and so damn exhausted. 
Only 3 weeks until my first midwife appointment and 3 weeks and 6 days until my wedding! (I can't remember if I've already said that or not, my brain is hardly functioning right now!)


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart - :witch:
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani 
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy - :bfp:
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1 - witch:
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff - :witch:
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii - :witch:
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31 - :witch:
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329 - :witch:
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :witch:
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd - :witch:
Jezzielin
LaurenDC
MrsSwift10
Ayates
LuckyFlutter
Rachiie18
Tarabay

64 testers!!


----------



## LaurenDC

Tarabay said:


> Laurendc i do not at all think u have gone crazy by talkin to ur belly, i think thats a very good idea and wish i hada thot of that, maybe ill start doin it now!!!!:thumbup: r u goin to do an early test r what on AF not showin???? im now 1 full loooooonnnnnngggggg week after AF was due and the nerves in my stomach r unreal!! dont think ill test 2day, think ill leave it till 2moro or sat mornin!!!! if i can hold out that long! this is a great thread, very supportive people on it, which is great!!! hope to see some :bfp: soon!!! :dust:

Awwwwww thanks for not thinking I'm nuts!!!! :)

I think I'm going to test this weekend and just be prepared that it could be a BFN and I may still be pregnant anyway. DH got six FRER tests for me hahah!! So I can afford to use some early if I can't hold out waiting.

Wow you're one week late and haven't tested yet?!?! Oh my gosh TEST NOW!!!! Hahahahah I'm not a good influence. I hope you get your BFP so soon!!!! Xo


----------



## Tarabay

oh no laurendc i have tested 3times all :bfn: then 2day i cudnt take anymore of it and i tested again! it was acb digi and it was not pegnant!! talk about goin cazy i defo am, i tokk the test apart to see what it said inside and ther was 2strips one with 2lines and one with one line, apparently if ur not pregnant then ther will only be one line (the control line) but if ther is 3 then u r pegnant but the levels rnt high enuf for the digi to detect it! anybody know anythin anout this??? my oh has been ordered to bring home first response 2nite so ill test with one of them in the mornin! im gna be devasted if its negative!!! :cry: 

i always tell myself over and over again that its gna be negative in hope that im suprised when i look back!!

What about when the test takes the full 3mins to decide, i have also heard that maybe this is a sign that it was a close call????

Thanks celticstar, u really r a star continueing to do this and give all of us the support and confidence to keep goin and keep believein!!:winkwink:

hope to see some :bfp: soon

:dust:


----------



## CelticStar

Tara, you shouldn't take the digi's apart as the lines inside mean nothing, they don't just measure hCG levels but also LH levels. It's pretty much the same technology as their digital ovulation tests.
CB digi's are quite sensitive but if you're in any doubt then try a FRER.

My CB digi took the full 3 minutes to show the result and my FRER was pretty obvious (I still had to post pictures though to make sure I wasn't imagining the second line :dohh: I was in shock!!) I've got one left so will do that tomorrow and time how long it takes the result to come up for you.

If it wasn't for the ladies on this thread then I would have gone mad with the waiting before my bfp, plus I'm quite proud of the fact that a thread I started has given so much support to a lot of ladies! :blush:
I can't just abandon everyone! I may have my bfp but I know exactly what it's like to try and wait out those horrendous 14 days....If I can give hope and encouragement to others just as it was given to me then I'm happy :D


----------



## LuckyFlutter

I'm out - AF arrived today


----------



## ladyV84

Hi Ladies! Ive just been reading through all the posts - Huge congrats to all that have got their BFP!!! you are soooooo lucky and I wish you all a Happy & Healthy 9 months! I am a little bit behind you all but if its ok Id love to join this thread & see what result I get this month! I am now 6po so will try and wait to test until next week but it will be hard!! 
So want my BFP this month. My period was 10 days late last month and I was totally starting to think I was pregnant then Bam!... Af showed up :( 
Have had NO symptoms at all but have heard that can be ok and besides I am only 6 dpo so its early days!


----------



## Abii

you ladies should all check out my testing thread:D
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/766356-late-october-early-november-testers.html


----------



## CelticStar

LuckyFlutter said:


> I'm out - AF arrived today

I'm sorry Lucky :hugs:



ladyV84 said:


> Hi Ladies! Ive just been reading through all the posts - Huge congrats to all that have got their BFP!!! you are soooooo lucky and I wish you all a Happy & Healthy 9 months! I am a little bit behind you all but if its ok Id love to join this thread & see what result I get this month! I am now 6po so will try and wait to test until next week but it will be hard!!
> So want my BFP this month. My period was 10 days late last month and I was totally starting to think I was pregnant then Bam!... Af showed up :(
> Have had NO symptoms at all but have heard that can be ok and besides I am only 6 dpo so its early days!

Hey lady V! Not too long to wait until you can test! It's better than 14 days anyway :haha:
I'd be gutted that AF showed up 10 days late! Was there any reason for it?
I shall add you to the list :thumbup:


----------



## CelticStar

celticstar - :bfp: (Holy shit!!!)
mas - :witch:
ducky - :bfp:
sweetie
littlepeps - :witch:
sweetest
natashadenzy
ginius
arisa - :bfp:
mummy.love
coleey
heavyheart - :witch:
newlymrs
frisbeemama - :bfp:
dinidani 
charliekitty - :bfp:
nomorestress
kaboom - :bfp:
laylasmummy - :bfp:
candkain - :bfp:
mrs mc
babygirl1 - witch:
bean66 - :witch:
catsnfings
Fingersxed4
shorty88
oliviasmum
mammahuff - :witch:
agreeksmom
sammy1205
pileggigirl
euphoria11
domesticdiva
ttc3ks
kwal7096
Abii - :witch:
wannabthemum - :witch:
mich31 - :witch:
dsbeH
mrsm423
mommymoo - :witch:
onemore4me 
28329 - :witch:
alibiz
joeybrooks - :witch:
buckles - :witch:
nix
hopeforamirac - :witch:
lookinforbump - :witch:
BlessedJ16 - :witch:
krissie1234uk - :witch:
Praying4O - :bfp:
confuseds
cera - :witch:
crazychick31 - :witch:
shiara
knoxydd - :witch:
Jezzielin
LaurenDC
MrsSwift10
Ayates
LuckyFlutter - :witch:
Rachiie18
Tarabay
LadyV

65 testers!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Can some one tweak for me??? Sorry to ask but i wanna see if there is a better line than the one i see??? thank you!


----------



## Fingersxed4

Hi ladies! I was away for a few days and I can't believe how much I missed on this thread so quickly! Frisbeemama..I'm hoping everything turns out alright. 

Celtic, you can officially put the witch next to my name. She got me and got me good! Ended up with a 39 day cycle and thought for sure this was it, but I guess I just ovulated late! Anyone else's body go completely haywire as soon as they started TTC?? 39 day cycle is just ridiculous! Anyway, hoping November is the lucky month! 

Hows everyone else doing? Nice to meet the recent joiners!


----------



## duckytwins

mrs swift, i inverted the images for you. i don't know how much it will help, though. 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/1.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/2.jpg

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/3.jpg


----------



## duckytwins

so sorry for all who got af... crossables crossed for next cycle!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thank you Ducky i wasnt really expecting to get any thing just yet! With my son i didnt geta BFP until 7.5 weeks! But thanks anyways!


----------



## duckytwins

you're welcome. i still have my crossables crossed for you!


----------



## MrsSwift10

lol thanks took a FRER today if yo wanna take a look at it??? : )


----------



## MrsSwift10

?? sorry its so blurry had to take it on my phone!


----------



## Luce82

Lp


dinidani said:


> hiya ladies i think im out i have a little bit of light pick discharge after me and the OH had some fun this afternoon(sorry tmi) but i just going to have to wait and see just hope it was him and not the witch xx

Hi,
T hashis happened to me the last 3 months, bit of fun followed by pink discharge but then af the next day, I was gutted so poor dh has been relegated during the 2 days leading up to af, now I'm 2 days late he's starting to get slightly impatient....


----------



## duckytwins

MrsSwift10 said:


> View attachment 280261
> ?? sorry its so blurry had to take it on my phone!

sorry hun... i don't see anything. :hugs: 

https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/4.jpg


----------



## LaurenDC

Tarabay said:


> oh no laurendc i have tested 3times all :bfn: then 2day i cudnt take anymore of it and i tested again! it was acb digi and it was not pegnant!! talk about goin cazy i defo am, i tokk the test apart to see what it said inside and ther was 2strips one with 2lines and one with one line, apparently if ur not pregnant then ther will only be one line (the control line) but if ther is 3 then u r pegnant but the levels rnt high enuf for the digi to detect it! anybody know anythin anout this??? my oh has been ordered to bring home first response 2nite so ill test with one of them in the mornin! im gna be devasted if its negative!!! :cry:
> 
> i always tell myself over and over again that its gna be negative in hope that im suprised when i look back!!
> 
> What about when the test takes the full 3mins to decide, i have also heard that maybe this is a sign that it was a close call????
> 
> Thanks celticstar, u really r a star continueing to do this and give all of us the support and confidence to keep goin and keep believein!!:winkwink:
> 
> hope to see some :bfp: soon
> 
> :dust:

Hmmmmmm any luck yet??? I tested this morning at 9 dpo and got a BFN but it's still early and my symptoms are continuing so I'm not giving up hope yet!!!


----------



## Tarabay

Hmmmmmm any luck yet??? I tested this morning at 9 dpo and got a BFN but it's still early and my symptoms are continuing so I'm not giving up hope yet!!![/QUOTE]

nope no luck yet!! my mum asked me yday was i pregnant she thot i looked it aswell as my sis in law! i still have hope, af is now 9days late and i have never been this late! me and hubby :sex: last night to see if it wud bring af on but still nothing and im still gettin weird pains and sensations in lower tummy and back and waves of sickness, nothing too bad, but thats about it!! terrified everytime i go to the toilet incase af is ther but at least i cud move onto next month of tryn instead of being stuck in limbo now lol! i think if it doesnt come this week ill book in with docs for the start of the followin week! i have got myself convinced and my hubby is also convinced esp wen people r sayin that i look it but we will see!! 

heres hopin!!!!! tell me its still possible lol!!

:dust:


----------



## Jezzielin

Tarabay said:


> i still have hope, af is now 9days late and i have never been this late! me and hubby :sex: last night to see if it wud bring af on but still nothing and im still gettin weird pains and sensations in lower tummy and back and waves of sickness, nothing too bad, but thats about it!! terrified everytime i go to the toilet incase af is ther but at least i cud move onto next month of tryn instead of being stuck in limbo now lol! i think if it doesnt come this week ill book in with docs for the start of the followin week! i have got myself convinced and my hubby is also convinced esp wen people r sayin that i look it but we will see!!
> 
> heres hopin!!!!! tell me its still possible lol!!
> 
> :dust:


I am 8 days late today and probably going to work on what you did to bring on AF if she is coming... But right now NO sign of her. I wish I could have an answer, lol but a good one:happydance:!


----------



## cera

Fingersxed4 said:


> Hi ladies! I was away for a few days and I can't believe how much I missed on this thread so quickly! Frisbeemama..I'm hoping everything turns out alright.
> 
> Celtic, you can officially put the witch next to my name. She got me and got me good! Ended up with a 39 day cycle and thought for sure this was it, but I guess I just ovulated late! Anyone else's body go completely haywire as soon as they started TTC?? 39 day cycle is just ridiculous! Anyway, hoping November is the lucky month!
> 
> Hows everyone else doing? Nice to meet the recent joiners!

Hey Fingersxed,

Sorry you got the witch, sweeite. My cycle feels like it has a mind of it's own, too. Although AF showed on the day it should have last Sunday, she was here sooo shortly (two days, skipped a day and bearly another 12 hours after) I'm afraid that my hormones are all messed up!!! Urg!!! It's so frustrating because it does seem like your body knows your "trying" and so now everything bodywise goes haywire! 

At least a glass of wine this week is ok to take the edge off.

I just wish our bodies would get with the program already!


----------



## CelticStar

Hey girls, sorry I haven't posted for a while on here, I'm constantly shattered, it's 3:30pm here now and I'm fighting to keep my eyes open!
So sorry to the girls who have been caught by AF and here's hoping that everyone else catches some serious baby dust and gets their bfp's! :dust:

I've got to go get some sleep, sorry!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, not been around for a few days, after feeling so down about AF getting me last weekend I just needed a few days not thinking about TTC!! I feel fit for the fight now and just waiting to ovulate in a weeks time and then its back to the TWW!! Doing everything I can to be healthy and happy this month. Hope all the BFP ladies are welll and all the ladies that had a visit from AF are doing ok and ready to try again this month :) :dust:


----------



## Tarabay

hey everyone!! im now 11 days late!!!!:wacko: do i still have a chance???? i think i feel pregnant, dont no y!! i have done 5 tests and im refusing to do anymore untill later on this week, maybe on thursday when im 2weeks late then still if :bfn: ill make a docs appointment!!!

how is everybody that is still waitin on AF or :bfp: ??????????

i dont no what to think!

hers hopin!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ive been absent from this thread because ive been pretty blue the past few days... I had a miscarriage on wednesday. Just today I have finally stopped bleeding. Im praying for all you girls with AF! If you feel awful about the witch just know that there is someone who actually would prefer that right now over this.. :cry:


----------



## Fingersxed4

frisbeemama12 said:


> Ive been absent from this thread because ive been pretty blue the past few days... I had a miscarriage on wednesday. Just today I have finally stopped bleeding. Im praying for all you girls with AF! If you feel awful about the witch just know that there is someone who actually would prefer that right now over this.. :cry:

I'm so so sorry to hear that frisbeemama. I know there is nothing anyone can say to make you feel better, but know that someone's thinking about you


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies I havent been on in a couple of days how is every one? 
Well i was just wondering if this is my :bfp:
????


----------



## CelticStar

I can definitely see a second line on that MrsSwift, my fingers are well and truly crossed for you! :hugs:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thank you!


----------



## duckytwins

i can invert it if you'd like?

i do see a faint line though...


----------



## MrsSwift10

That would be great ducky! Thank you.


----------



## duckytwins

heather - https://i1220.photobucket.com/albums/dd453/duckytwins/Untitled-2.jpg


----------



## MrsSwift10

Do you think this could be it??


----------



## CelticStar

It looks like it to me, have you got another test that you could use with FMU?


----------



## MrsSwift10

That was yesterdays FMU but im going to do another tomorrow!


----------



## CelticStar

I think we'll see a lovely second line there when you post the pics :D


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thank you! Im way too excited...lol


----------



## duckytwins

:dance:


----------



## MrsSwift10

I guess its ok to :cry: now!! lol


----------



## Mas1118

frisbeemama12 said:


> Ive been absent from this thread because ive been pretty blue the past few days... I had a miscarriage on wednesday. Just today I have finally stopped bleeding. Im praying for all you girls with AF! If you feel awful about the witch just know that there is someone who actually would prefer that right now over this.. :cry:

Oh frisbeemama I am so very sorry.
I wish there was something I could do for you. :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thank you fingrscrssd and mas.. I dont think theres anything anyone can really do but give me time. My DH is so amazing though, we got married back in 2009 and we didnt really have any money at all to our name so we bought cheap little rings.. well tonight he sat me down and said he needed my help. He was looking at expensive rings online because he wants to get me "the perfect ring you deserve.. and I now have the money to get it!" <3 Hes so amazing!!!! I cant wait to get my new ring! This has made this awful week sooooo so much better :)


----------



## LaurenDC

GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.

Please look at my Clearblue!!!!
https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg


----------



## Tarabay

i see a +!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## LaurenDC

Tarabay said:


> i see a +!!!!!!!! :thumbup:

Me too!!! I'm just afraid because my FRER is still BFN :( and since the Clearblue is blue and FRER is pink, I don't want to get my hopes up...?


----------



## CelticStar

Wait a couple of days and then do another FRER, I don't trust CB's at all, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed though :hugs:


----------



## Tarabay

i agree with celtic!! try not to get ur hopes up too much! (i no that is very hard) good luck, hope u get the :bfp:


----------



## Coleey

Have my fingers crossed for you Lauren! :hugs:

By the way, loveeeeee the thread name! :rofl: xx


----------



## lazybum09

i see the + too, hope its a BFP for you. could you get a test done at your doctors?


----------



## CelticStar

Coleey said:


> Have my fingers crossed for you Lauren! :hugs:
> 
> By the way, loveeeeee the thread name! :rofl: xx

:rofl:

Thanks, I knew it needed a name change (seeing as we're well past 6th Oct!) and couldn't think of what to call it.....Then it came to me at the same time I let out a huge fart :rofl:


----------



## cera

CelticStar said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Have my fingers crossed for you Lauren! :hugs:
> 
> By the way, loveeeeee the thread name! :rofl: xx
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Thanks, I knew it needed a name change (seeing as we're well past 6th Oct!) and couldn't think of what to call it.....Then it came to me at the same time I let out a huge fart :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG, the name change "gassy girls" is what I used to call this thread when trying to describe it to DH!!!! Sooo funny!!! When I'm glued to my iPhone he'll look over and ask, "how are your gassy girls doing? Any new BFP's?" He cracks me up because he has been secretly learning all the acronyms we use on these forums and he will just drop a new one into a conversation every now and then just to catch my look of surprise!! 

Any whoo - I was in Atlanta all weekend until last last night and left my OPK's at home forgetting I need to start testing again soon since my cycle is acting strange and I can't count on Oing at cd15. So I got home dead tired at 11pm and POAS not realizing it was a hpt, only after I used it. I left it to process "just in case" and of course it was a BFN, but even knowing I wasn't preggers before I took it didn't soften the sadness when desperately searching for that second pink line.

This month is gunna be a tough cycle as DH believes I have been doing too much research on the web, and I'm somewhat convinced that since my period was so short this month that my hormones won't be up to par enough to carry a little bean, even if we do get lucky enough to catch the egg. I have so many unanswered questions and not enough history charting my body to be able to answer them. Gurrr!!! I'm even charting my bbt this month. and that has ranged from 98.3 to 97.2 from cd1 to cd10. I'm all over the place and feel pretty lost.

Sorry for the rant. Hope everyone is doing well today and gearing up for November!


----------



## CelticStar

Cera, try and relax (I know it's easy to say) do you usually get any ovulation pains when you O? I always did and that's how I knew when to bonk DH's brains out :haha: As for length of periods? Mine have always been 3-4 days long which I know is fairly short compared to most of my friends and yet I still got pregnant on my second cycle.
I know it's not easy to relax when it's something that you really want but you have to try and keep it fun as well, enjoy the BD'ing because if you get that bfp, you might not want any more for a while (DH has only had it once since I got my bfp....I just don't have a sex drive any more!) Also, whatever you do, don't let your DH know that I just said that.....Tell him that pregnant women are horny as hell :rofl:

I reckon gassy girls fits us all pretty well seeing as our most common symptom is farting :rofl:

Think of us as the golden girls but with flatulence :rofl: (And youth!!!)


----------



## duckytwins

:rofl: the gassy girls! lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill join if thats okay need abit of hope and positive talk
as my OH isn't being any good to me right now :( 
My af's due 21st i tested 10dpo as i have previous 
pregnancys but i got :bfn: as expected.. but im not going
to now till af's not here but i have a feeling it will even
though iv had loads of symptoms which is very strange 
but my body likes to play tricks on me i think!


----------



## crazychick31

LaurenDC said:


> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Please look at my Clearblue!!!!
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg

I def see something and I'm usually rubbish @ line spotting!! 

Fingers crossed for you hunny x


----------



## LaurenDC

crazychick31 said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS HELP!!!!!! I've been using FRERs since 9dpo, and all definite BFNs. Even today at 13dpo. However, I also used a Clearblue +/- and I see something. But should I be skeptical since it's blue dye, and I got a negative pink???? I'm confused!!! Oh and my dpo are approximate bc I don't temp or use OPKs but I do get all the symptoms.
> 
> Please look at my Clearblue!!!!
> https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=Clearblue.jpg
> 
> I def see something and I'm usually rubbish @ line spotting!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for you hunny xClick to expand...

Thank you, lovey! Xo.


----------



## Abii

heyy cletic:]
been awhile since we spoke last..
how are you holding up?
any new symptoms?
when do you get to hear the heartbeat?:D
im sure that will be one awesome moment when you two hear munchkins heartbeat:3
hope all is well.


----------



## Mas1118

Lauren, I see a line too, good luck.
Frisbee, your OH sounds like quite a great guy! It made me smile to think how much he loves you. Mine has been super this month , with my depressed moods and all. I'm somewhat better now, though I still have that stupid cold I got last month, it's making me feel miserable.
Celtic, I love the new name! And it still fits cause I'm letting them rip like a lumberjack on chili and beans!


----------



## frisbeemama12

He is pretty awesome, Ill keep him for a bit :) Im excited because Im going in sometime this week to get my blood drawn again and make sure my hcg is back down to zero so we can start trying again!! Im so very hopeful that next time Ill get my sticky bean! [-o<


----------



## duckytwins

Abii said:


> im sure that will be one awesome moment when you two hear munchkins heartbeat:3

say what???


----------



## Abii

duckytwins said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> im sure that will be one awesome moment when you two hear munchkins heartbeat:3
> 
> say what???Click to expand...

what, what?


----------



## duckytwins

two munchkins heartbeats?? is she having twins?!?!?!


----------



## duckytwins

OMG!:dohh:

i totally read that wrong... like three times.. you were saying it will be amazing when the two of you hear munchkin's heartbeat, not hear two munchkins' heartbeats!!! oh dear! time for bed, me thinks!! :blush:


----------



## mod19

can I join you girls too? I'll be testing this weekend


----------



## AmberDW

congrats everyone!!! celtic(i don't know if that is right) cracks me up! I laughed soooo hard at this thread


----------



## Abii

duckytwins said:


> OMG!:dohh:
> 
> i totally read that wrong... like three times.. you were saying it will be amazing when the two of you hear munchkin's heartbeat, not hear two munchkins' heartbeats!!! oh dear! time for bed, me thinks!! :blush:

*LOL!!!!*:rofl: that was the best highlight of tonight:haha:
that made my night, sorry but your funny xp
would be cool if she got twins though.


----------



## cera

Thx Celtic! Unfortunetly, the past two cycles are the first normal ones to go by since coming off BCP, so I don't have a lot of personal symptoms to go by. I did have O pains last month, so in a few days I should start feeling those suckers again, fingers xed!

Calling all GG's (gassy girls - ha ha!), BFP or not last month, what did you do to increase chances for fertility last month seeing I should be O-ing round Sunday!?? I heard taking robitussin (how much) and some sort of tea...any advice ladies!?!??!!! I'm using pre-seed and "legs UP" but that's all I really know about!


----------



## duckytwins

sorry hun, i didn't take anything. i do take omega 3 though, and i'm seeing that in a lot of people's sigs. not sure what it does. i wasn't taking it specifically for ttc. 

abii, i can't believe it read it and read it and read it and STILL read it wrong! lol :rofl:


----------



## Fingersxed4

cera said:


> Thx Celtic! Unfortunetly, the past two cycles are the first normal ones to go by since coming off BCP, so I don't have a lot of personal symptoms to go by. I did have O pains last month, so in a few days I should start feeling those suckers again, fingers xed!
> 
> Calling all GG's (gassy girls - ha ha!), BFP or not last month, what did you do to increase chances for fertility last month seeing I should be O-ing round Sunday!?? I heard taking robitussin (how much) and some sort of tea...any advice ladies!?!??!!! I'm using pre-seed and "legs UP" but that's all I really know about!

Hey Ladies! Cera, I am on the grapefruit juice again this cycle, in addition to preseed and "legs up". Grapefruit juice is supposed to help with EWCM, so I figure it can't hurt!

How's everyone else doing? On CD8...waiting to O. And get this...got the CBFM, all geared up and pumped to use it, started it at the beginning of the cycle and the first day it asked for a stick....it malfunctions. Called the helpline and they said it was broken! What are chances?? Oh well, looks like OPKs and lots of BD'ing to try to catch it this month!


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies not been on here for a while so thought i would update. Got my AF on the 10th october have just started to test twice a day with clearblue digital ovulation tests. Hopefully this will be my month, not ovulated yet but checking everyday. fingers crossed x


----------



## duckytwins

crossables crossed mich!!


----------



## Abii

@ducky: lol its okay we all do it.
i do it ALOT when i first wake up hahaha xp


----------



## babygirl1

I missed the gassy girlies! I have been so busy i havent had a chance to sign in..i just read like 10 pages of posts....so sorry frisbee...

Im hoping that you are back to zero for your sticky one this month......

I've been feeling so out of sorts i havent even wanted to BD with the hubby ( so very unusual) work is majorly busy...maybe that will keep my mind off baby making and stuff .and maybe it will just "happen"


----------



## babylove330

Can I join you ladies? I'm ultra gassy myself in this tww. Congrats on all the bfps so far.


----------



## AmberDW

I'm super gassy still..I think it's the all the cooking my lovely OH has been doing


----------



## Coleey

Any of you ladies use blogger? :) xx


----------



## Tarabay

I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

2weeks exactly after AF was due and 5 :bfn: later and i finally got it!!!!!!

:dust:


----------



## cera

Tarabay said:


> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 2weeks exactly after AF was due and 5 :bfn: later and i finally got it!!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats Tarabay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babylove330

Tarabay said:


> I got my :bfp:!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> 2weeks exactly after AF was due and 5 :bfn: later and i finally got it!!!!!!
> 
> :dust:

Congrats hun! That's awesome news!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations chick! :D xx


----------



## duckytwins

YAY!!! congrats! h&h 9 months to you!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY Tarabay!!!!!!


----------



## Tarabay

awwhhh thanks everybody!!! :flower:


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Tarabay! List has been updated :happydance:

Hello to all the newbies to the thread as well, lots of baby dust is being thrown at you so catch it :winkwink: 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sorry, still no energy so am going to go sleep (again!!!) I'll be so glad to get into 2nd tri and get some damn energy back!
Oh and munchkin is a sweetpea today :happydance:


----------



## crazychick31

Huge congrats tarabay xx 

This is the luckiest thread ever


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations Tarabay :dust:
Hope everyone is keeping well this week? I am waiting to ov sometime over the weekend, it was cd17 last month which is this monday this month so started regular bd'ing at the start of the week n doing bbt and opk's so I don't miss it. 

It seems so strange that nearly a month ago I joined this thread to get me through the tww and now I come on here all the time to get a good vibe boost reading all the funny comments :)
good luck to everyone waiting to ov, everyone waiting to test and everyone blessed with sticky beans xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats tarabay! Yay!


----------



## LaurenDC

Do you think I'll be updating my status on the list in the next couple days?!?! Please look!!!!!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/two-week-wait/775195-oh-my-gosh-do-you-see-something.html#post13512716


----------



## CelticStar

Lauren that could be the start of something but I can't make out if it's pink or grey....I'll be keeping my FX'd that it's pink and you get a nice dark pink line in a couple of days! :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Hi gassy ladies! I've not popped in for a while. Congrats to all the bfp's i've missed. How is everybody? I'm cd 12 today. Got my + opk yesterday but was only just + but it was + all the same. I'm getting stretchy cm for first time ever! (Sorry tmi). Hubby was in a mood last night so didn't get any action. I'll jump on his tonight though. Good luck to the ladies waiting to test.


----------



## Becyboo__x

AF due today but no sign bfn since 10dpo so just a waiting game 
still now usually af would come the night before /overnight or morning
so hopefully shell stay away


----------



## ticking.clock

i did atest today and im sure it had a very very faint 2nd line but not sure if it was just my eyes playing tricks so have binned the test otherwise i'd be staring at it all day :haha:

good luck girls xx


----------



## LaurenDC

CelticStar said:


> Lauren that could be the start of something but I can't make out if it's pink or grey....I'll be keeping my FX'd that it's pink and you get a nice dark pink line in a couple of days! :hugs:

GOOD MORNNG TO YOU!!! Well it's morning here (5:54) but probably not there!!! 

Anyway, so I woke up to pee at 1:30 and then got up and tested at 5:30... So not exactly FMU but definitely more concentrated than the one I did right after work!! Anyway, I totally see a difference!!! Let me know what you think, especially since you said you wanted to see every test I did from here on out. ;)

:bfp: ???

https://s1142.photobucket.com/albums/n619/clearblue1/?action=view&current=DSC_0008.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think im out... no sign of af today no pains etc
but last af i had an off one no blood just brown stuff
and looks same again me and OH just bd and there was brown
stuff so im guessing im out :\


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Lauren.... You just got your :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## LaurenDC

CelticStar said:


> Congratulations Lauren.... You just got your :bfp: :happydance:

Than you thank you thank youuuu!!!!!! Please update your list for me!!! 
12 BFPs and counting!!! Such a lucky thread. :)


----------



## CelticStar

I'll update as soon as I get on the laptop, I'm on my phone at the minute lol!!
Huge congratulations hunni :hugs:


----------



## LaurenDC

CelticStar said:


> I'll update as soon as I get on the laptop, I'm on my phone at the minute lol!!
> Huge congratulations hunni :hugs:

Ohhhh of course, take your time!!! Thank you so much!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

lauren, it looks like a bfp to me! congrats! h&h 9 months to you! 

becy, you're not out until af shows. crossables crossed!

afm, spent more time in the er again last night. i was having terrible cramps and more pink blood all day yesterday. i called my dr and he said to go. dh came home and brought me. they did an us and i got to see beep again! still beeping!! my cervix is still closed, and they measured me at 6+3, which is up from what i measured on monday. the attending said the sac is an odd shape but it really wasn't that oddly shaped when i had my us at my drs office. they are considering it a threatened mc and i have to be closely monitored. i am relieved, most definitely, but still cautious.


----------



## duckytwins

ticking, poas again with fmu?!?! good luck!


----------



## LaurenDC

duckytwins said:


> lauren, it looks like a bfp to me! congrats! h&h 9 months to you!
> 
> becy, you're not out until af shows. crossables crossed!
> 
> afm, spent more time in the er again last night. i was having terrible cramps and more pink blood all day yesterday. i called my dr and he said to go. dh came home and brought me. they did an us and i got to see beep again! still beeping!! my cervix is still closed, and they measured me at 6+3, which is up from what i measured on monday. the attending said the sac is an odd shape but it really wasn't that oddly shaped when i had my us at my drs office. they are considering it a threatened mc and i have to be closely monitored. i am relieved, most definitely, but still cautious.

Thank you, sweetie!!! Your twins are gorgeous by the way. :)

ETA: I'm sorry I didn't see the rest of your post. I hope all works out for you - you are in my thoughts!!


----------



## Leese

This thread seems to be lucky for BFP's so i am posting in it! lol

I'll try anything for a BFP and i think i qualify as my OH says i amfarting like a man just now! lol oooops!

Congrats to all the chickas with BFP's so far!! :D

xxx


----------



## duckytwins

LaurenDC said:


> Thank you, sweetie!!! Your twins are gorgeous by the way. :)

thank you!


----------



## LaurenDC

duckytwins said:


> LaurenDC said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweetie!!! Your twins are gorgeous by the way. :)
> 
> thank you!Click to expand...

I'm sorry I didn't see the rest of your post... I hope all works out for you. You are in my thoughts!!! :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

duckytwins said:


> ticking, poas again with fmu?!?! good luck!

it was FMU
X


----------



## Abii

Leese said:


> This thread seems to be lucky for BFP's so i am posting in it! lol
> 
> I'll try anything for a BFP and i think i qualify as my OH says i amfarting like a man just now! lol oooops!
> 
> Congrats to all the chickas with BFP's so far!! :D
> 
> xxx

lol i've always thought that threads by celtic were lucky.
she had a lucky thread last month too:haha:


----------



## Abii

hey ladies:]
well today was my first official day of using preseed, and to put it simple, that stuff is amazing! lol.
I think i might be hitting my fertile peak soon, no ewcm, its mainly watery-like cm, its clear and im still getting -opks which is what i expected at cd10 lol xP
my UTI is almost gone:]
i already feel 100% better, and i have been nicotine free for a week now.
just waiting for my softcups to get her.
once they are here, lovebug, get ready to be conceived!!~
:haha::blush::cloud9:


----------



## mich31

Hi again ladies well im not feeling too good at the mo feeling a bit flu-like! and my womb area is soooo tender and feeling bruised? not sure why but im asuming im getting ready to ovulate as my AF was on the 10 oct. still testing with the clearblue digi ovulation tests but no happy face yet!
congrats to everyone who got there bfp's, and lots of babydust to us all waiting xx


----------



## CelticStar

Abii said:


> lol i've always thought that threads by celtic were lucky.
> she had a lucky thread last month too:haha:

I did? Which one?

That reminds me.....I should start a thread about the lotto :rofl:



Abii said:


> hey ladies:]
> well today was my first official day of using preseed, and to put it simple, that stuff is amazing! lol.
> I think i might be hitting my fertile peak soon, no ewcm, its mainly watery-like cm, its clear and im still getting -opks which is what i expected at cd10 lol xP
> my UTI is almost gone:]
> i already feel 100% better, and i have been nicotine free for a week now.
> just waiting for my softcups to get her.
> once they are here, lovebug, get ready to be conceived!!~
> :haha::blush::cloud9:

It all sounds like good things this cycle! I'll be praying that lovebug makes an appearance this month!

Congratulations on the stopping smoking as well, I'm onto 4 days now without a cigarette and I don't miss it at all!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello every one. So as most of you know I got my BFP last week and I went to the dr 2 days ago and found out I have PCOS so they had to terminate my pregnancy so that I could have lazer surgery. My Dh
andI are very upset and emotional over the situation so im not sure if I will be visiting this site again as it is just to hard right now. Good luck every one!


----------



## CelticStar

I'm so sorry to hear that MrsSwift :hugs: I understand about it being hard to be here but remember then when the pain eases a little, we'll still be here for you :hugs:


----------



## Abii

CelticStar said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> lol i've always thought that threads by celtic were lucky.
> she had a lucky thread last month too:haha:
> 
> I did? Which one?
> 
> That reminds me.....I should start a thread about the lotto :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> Abii said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies:]
> well today was my first official day of using preseed, and to put it simple, that stuff is amazing! lol.
> I think i might be hitting my fertile peak soon, no ewcm, its mainly watery-like cm, its clear and im still getting -opks which is what i expected at cd10 lol xP
> my UTI is almost gone:]
> i already feel 100% better, and i have been nicotine free for a week now.
> just waiting for my softcups to get her.
> once they are here, lovebug, get ready to be conceived!!~
> :haha::blush::cloud9:Click to expand...
> 
> It all sounds like good things this cycle! I'll be praying that lovebug makes an appearance this month!
> 
> Congratulations on the stopping smoking as well, I'm onto 4 days now without a cigarette and I don't miss it at all!Click to expand...

you didn't post a thread last month? lol:rofl:
am i being delusional..i swear i thought you started one..LOL xP
nvm i guess not:dohh::shrug:
ohhhhh, and what happened with this lotto? did you post? lol
Awwhh thank you:]
im trying really hard this cycle, i really wish i would get the little bug before my birthday, its so much pressure lol:wacko:
*LAST MINUTE UPDATE*
omg!!! i just checked my email, i bought questions from a psychic on ebay about 1 week ago and we just recently got in-touch due to both of our hectic schedules and she told me i could have conceived already and that the spirits are telling me to be really ready for mother hood and she told me to drink this stuff until i find out if im pregnant or not..
how accurate are their readings?
have any of you ladies had readings from psychics and were they correct?
i kind of feel...happy and relieved..lol but still really confused..they also said my ph is off..what does that mean?


----------



## Mas1118

MrsSwift10 said:


> Hello every one. So as most of you know I got my BFP last week and I went to the dr 2 days ago and found out I have PCOS so they had to terminate my pregnancy so that I could have lazer surgery. My Dh
> andI are very upset and emotional over the situation so im not sure if I will be visiting this site again as it is just to hard right now. Good luck every one!

So sorry mrsSwift. I hope it works out for you soon.

And I hope everything is okay Ducky! 

I'm going for my second IUI on Sunday and Monday. So wish me luck all!


----------



## duckytwins

oh, mrs swift, i'm so sorry! take your time to grieve. i hope you will come back when you are ready. take care of yourself, sweetie. :hugs:

good luck mas!

abii, i never had one, but i read tarot cards and am eerily accurate. i'm afraid to read my own, though...


----------



## cera

duckytwins said:


> oh, mrs swift, i'm so sorry! take your time to grieve. i hope you will come back when you are ready. take care of yourself, sweetie. :hugs:
> 
> good luck mas!
> 
> abii, i never had one, but i read tarot cards and am eerily accurate. i'm afraid to read my own, though...

OMG, ducky...I read tarot cards too!!! Last month, DH and I had our house flood and lost power, so I decided to read his cards (since there is nothing to do in the dark) right before AF, and my cards read that their could be a possible new person in our lives around 11-7!!! The 7th of next month is approx 2 days past AF due date, so I would just love to believe it could be true!!! Wishful thinking, I know.


----------



## cera

I'm so sorry MrsSwift10, please know we are all here for you when you are ready. We all hope for you the best and pray for you and your family.

Ducky, I am sorry I didn't post before the tarot post, but I also hope the best for you in this unsure time - I'll be praying that your little bean was just getting comfy taking his/her time to snuggle in.



28329 said:


> Hi gassy ladies! I've not popped in for a while. Congrats to all the bfp's i've missed. How is everybody? I'm cd 12 today. Got my + opk yesterday but was only just + but it was + all the same. I'm getting stretchy cm for first time ever! (Sorry tmi). Hubby was in a mood last night so didn't get any action. I'll jump on his tonight though. Good luck to the ladies waiting to test.

I'm with ya, girl! DH is zonked out right now and I bet him $20 that I get my smiley opk tomorrow morning...just like last month (let's hope)! Was no use fighting him, he was so tired I think his swimmers were asleep as well, but I have plans for the AM though! :sex: Hopefully it will be when it counts!



Abii said:


> hey ladies, well today was my first official day of using preseed, and to put it simple, that stuff is amazing! lol.
> I think i might be hitting my fertile peak soon, no ewcm, its mainly watery-like cm, its clear and im still getting -opks which is what i expected at cd10

Yeah Abii - I used preseed last month, but only as lube (sorry if TMI), but still was amazed with it. This month we are doing it "as directed" and since my cm is similar, I am hoping it will do the trick! DH practically slipped off the bed yesterday :rofl: , so I am betting on his swimmers making it up "there" with ease!

Abii, Fingersxed, wannabthemum, mich31... and all other GG's "about to O,"

I am sooo ready this month ladies - let's do this! :hugs: We all seem to be on the same time frame for "O"...gosh I would be super excited seeing some more ladies on this time frame make it to the :bfp: finish line ... it's only a bit over two weeks from now! Till then I gotta keep my excitement at bay so for all us Gassy Girls not yet knocked up, I say "Pack those bags little EGG's, the O-plane is at the gate!" :plane:


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies just to update i have just had a big smiley face on my clearblue ovulation test! done a test this morning but was negative so done another just now andgot my smiley face. Im trying to work out if this means i have already ovulated or that im about to? I have been very tender and achey down by my uterus last 2 days but im not sure if i have already ovulated or im about to? please can anyone give me any info. xx


----------



## CelticStar

It means that you're having a surge which in turn means you're about to ovulate, you want to be BD'ing today, tomorrow and the day after to maximise your chances.

On another note, don't waste tests by doing them in the morning, the majority of women don't have a LH surge (I think it's LH but my baby brain is well and truly kicking in today!) in the morning, it's afternoon or evening when it's detectable.

I hope this is your cycle hunni :hugs:


----------



## mich31

Thanks hun for the info will defo be getting busy tonight and the next few days, just showed hubby the test and hes well happy we are hoping for a boy as we already have 2 lovely little girls. but whatever the outcome we will be happy with our baby whatever the sex. fingers crossed xx

i have been testing twice a day with them clearblue ovulation tests, at midday and then again around 9pm! last night was negative and the 1 i did late this morning was also negative. But the test i took around 3pm this afternoon came up positive! been having lots of right side pain all day today and still tender. sooo excited and hope this is my month would be great to be Bump buddies with you!


----------



## duckytwins

yes, what kate said! smart girl, that one! :thumbup::haha:

crossables crossed!


----------



## Abii

cera said:


> Abii said:
> 
> 
> hey ladies, well today was my first official day of using preseed, and to put it simple, that stuff is amazing! lol.
> I think i might be hitting my fertile peak soon, no ewcm, its mainly watery-like cm, its clear and im still getting -opks which is what i expected at cd10
> 
> Yeah Abii - I used preseed last month, but only as lube (sorry if TMI), but still was amazed with it. This month we are doing it "as directed" and since my cm is similar, I am hoping it will do the trick! DH practically slipped off the bed yesterday :rofl: , so I am betting on his swimmers making it up "there" with ease!Click to expand...

LOL:rofl::rofl::laugh2:
how did he slip off the bed?:rofl:
ahh i see, im not really using it for lubricant but it really does make :sex: awesome lol xP


----------



## Abii

duckytwins said:


> abii, i never had one, but i read tarot cards and am eerily accurate. i'm afraid to read my own, though...

I would ask you to read mine but you'd probably charge and i dont have anymore money haha.
However that is interesting and im still interested.


----------



## duckytwins

no, i don't charge, abii, but i'm way out of practice.


----------



## Abii

Haha thats okay.
i was just saying im interested:]
whenever you get your practice back in let me know:thumbup:


----------



## duckytwins

will do! i'm actually thinking about doing some practicing this weekend, if i get a free minute. lol


----------



## Abii

haha okay sounds great:]
so how is little beep doing?


----------



## CelticStar

mich31 said:


> Thanks hun for the info will defo be getting busy tonight and the next few days, just showed hubby the test and hes well happy we are hoping for a boy as we already have 2 lovely little girls. but whatever the outcome we will be happy with our baby whatever the sex. fingers crossed xx
> 
> i have been testing twice a day with them clearblue ovulation tests, at midday and then again around 9pm! last night was negative and the 1 i did late this morning was also negative. But the test i took around 3pm this afternoon came up positive! been having lots of right side pain all day today and still tender. sooo excited and hope this is my month would be great to be Bump buddies with you!

I'm keeping the vacant bump buddy spot open for you :winkwink: Now you just have to get that bfp!! :haha:
Another little bit of info for you, it's thought that female sperm is slow swimming but longer lasting and boy sperm is fast swimming but shorter lasting, the theory goes that if you want a boy then you should BD on the day of ovulating and for a girl you should BD just before.....I don't know how true it is though!



duckytwins said:


> yes, what kate said! smart girl, that one! :thumbup::haha:
> 
> crossables crossed!

I wouldn't go as far as to say I was smart.......I knew absolutely nothing before I joined BnB :blush:


----------



## Chels710

Hello ladies! Hoping I can join you all here for the dreaded 2ww. I am only 1dpiui and a little behind you all but desperately need someone to comiserate with during the next 14 days. We've been ttc for about 3 years and have just done my second IUI. Somebody commented that this was a lucky board, and I could use a little luck this month. 
Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## duckytwins

abii, beep's doing pretty good so far! i've been drinking water like it's going out of style, and i totally think it's helping! i didn't have any blood except a tiny tiny tiny bit tonight when we got back from the mall, but i think it was because of all the walking we did. 

i was selected for a panel to get a free old navy winter coat if i post a review and some pictures after i buy it, so i went there tonight to see what they had. i'm not sure if i want to get a winter coat for now, until i don't fit into it anymore, then have it for next year, or get a maternity coat for when i need it later. i didn't find anything i was in love with when i was there, so i am going to try another store with maternity and see if there's something there i like. 

welcome chels! this seems to be a pretty lucky thread! if i remember correctly, i am to blame for kicking it off! lol.. crossables crossed!


----------



## Mas1118

Chels710 said:


> Hello ladies! Hoping I can join you all here for the dreaded 2ww. I am only 1dpiui and a little behind you all but desperately need someone to comiserate with during the next 14 days. We've been ttc for about 3 years and have just done my second IUI. Somebody commented that this was a lucky board, and I could use a little luck this month.
> Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!

Welcome Chels, I go for my 2nd iui tomorrow. I got an hcg trigger shot this morning and I'm doing iuis at 24 and 48 hrs past trigger. I think this is not only a lucky board but a very supportive board, you've come to the right place. 

Good luck and :dust:to you


----------



## mich31

Morning ladies. @ celtic star- well defo got busy last night so fingers crossed its worked? i tested this afternoon with the ovulation test and its negative so its only picked the LH surge up yesterday? will be getting busy tonight though just to make sure! lol. I have just been reading up lots on the net about increasing chances to conceive a boy, and so far things are looking good and were doing things right as we only got busy yesterday on my ovulation day and the last time was around a week ago! soooo heres hoping il be getting my bfp in 2 weeks. xx


----------



## 28329

I'm in the tww again! 1dpo today. So excited. Think we covered our bases. I ovulated cd 13. We bd cd's 6, 8, 10, 12, 13 and twice on cd 14. Well, it will be twice today anyway! He he.


----------



## mich31

Im also 1dpo overly excited to fingers crossed we all get our bfp's x


----------



## 28329

Woo hoo! Someone on the same dpo. Even more exciting. Kinda jumped on hubby when i see my ewcm last night. Never got it before so this cycle feels lucky for me. Good luck.


----------



## mich31

well i defo ovulated yesterday but my cm was thick and creamy??? so not to sure what to think of that! jumped on my hubby too last night just incase. 
yh defo more exciting to be going through this exact same dates as you, hope we get our bfp's xx


----------



## 28329

The best cm i ever got was watery. I've only been off the pill for 4 months so looks like i'm all natural now.


----------



## LaurenDC

Red blood today... Please change my status to :angel: I don't want to just erase the BFP like it never happened. I lost him/her.


----------



## CelticStar

Lauren I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## 28329

Oh no lauren. I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ticking.clock

so sorry Lauren :hugs:


----------



## mich31

Thinking of you lauren x


----------



## LaurenDC

Thank you so much girls. You are the best.

I feel as though my heart has been ripped from my chest.


----------



## mich31

I know how you feel hun its the worst feeling ever. i have lost 3 boys all at 15/16 weeks gestation and gave birth to them. you will get through this we never forget our little angels but we do move on in time. x


----------



## ticking.clock

LaurenDC said:


> Thank you so much girls. You are the best.
> 
> I feel as though my heart has been ripped from my chest.

An Angel Never Dies.

Dont let them say I wasnt born,
That something stopped my heart
I felt each tender squeeze you gave,
Ive loved you from the start.

Although my body you cant hold
It doesnt mean Im gone
This world was worthy, not of me
God chose that I move on.

I know the pain that drowns your soul,
What you are forced to face
You have my word, Ill fill your arms,
Someday we will embrace.

Youll hear that it was meant to be,
God doesnt make mistakes
But that wont soften your worst blow,
Or make your heart not ache.

Im watching over all you do,
Another child youll bear
Believe me when I say to you,
That I am always there.

There will come a time, I promise you,
When you will hold my hand,
Stroke my face and kiss my lips
And then youll understand.

Although Ive never breathed your air,
Or gazed into your eyes
That doesnt mean I never was,
An Angel never dies.

Author Unknown.​

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
I lost my first son 17 years ago, and i still ask why....... xxxxxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so sorry for your loss Lauren.. I completely know how you feel. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Oh Lauren, I'm so sorry. It's never an easy thing to lose a baby. I lost two as well. I remember each one. Take time to grieve and take care of yourself. Remember if you need anything, we're here for you. My heart aches for you, sweetie. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Ticking, that was beautiful!


----------



## Abii

duckytwins said:


> abii, beep's doing pretty good so far! i've been drinking water like it's going out of style, and i totally think it's helping! i didn't have any blood except a tiny tiny tiny bit tonight when we got back from the mall, but i think it was because of all the walking we did.
> 
> i was selected for a panel to get a free old navy winter coat if i post a review and some pictures after i buy it, so i went there tonight to see what they had. i'm not sure if i want to get a winter coat for now, until i don't fit into it anymore, then have it for next year, or get a maternity coat for when i need it later. i didn't find anything i was in love with when i was there, so i am going to try another store with maternity and see if there's something there i like.

Awwhh well thats good hun:]
glad to hear he/she is doing well:thumbup:
Hahaha oh my gosh i know what you mean, the mall out here is HUGE and it takes about 2 hrs to walk around the whole thing. I dont like it lol xP
Ohhh thats cool, what kind of winter coats were there? 
were they all one style or something is that why you didn't like them?
because when i go shopping i cant have two of the same styled things unless they are tangtops lol xP
Awwhh, thats so exciting. I cant wait until i go maternity shopping:haha:
Today df and i used both softcup[for the first time] and preseed this morning i was having alot of crampy feeling last night and this morning which is really unusual for how late in my cycle i am, i should be close to O'ing but my opk's are still very very veryyy light.
Whats weird is when i started the opk's they were dark! and than they kept getting lighter.
I will take a photo of them later when i test again.
So i dont know whats going on but hopefully we get the eggy this time.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

So sorry Lauren DC, take care of yourself :( xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, all the signs pointing to ov happening today or tomorrow. I have been getting twinges around my ovaries and opk's getting a little darker. Bd'd yesterday and made hubby a nice dinner tonight, the wine is poured and I am ready to pounce when he is finished ;) lol
getting close to the TWW again, time to drive myself crazy symptom spotting!! x


----------



## Fingersxed4

So sorry Lauren


----------



## cera

I'm so sorry Lauren! We are all here for you, though.


----------



## cera

Yay 28329, mich31, and soon abii and wanna! Add me to the pos Opk list today!!!! Woooo hooo!!! I felt like I was going to this AM so I made hubby stop and grab some musinex this morning (never tried it before) and a few hours after taking it I had more cm that I have ever seen in my life! Got the pos right after, and been BDing like mad the past few days so fingersxed now. I decided that the tww is the worst for me since I symptom spot like a crazy person! I'm Sooo happy to be on the same schedule as u ladies...let the wait begin!! The best part about testing is it will be near my birthday, Nov 4th!!!!!


----------



## Chels710

Lauren, I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm keeping you and your angel in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Chels710

Cera- We will be testing at the same time! I am 2dpiui and am going to try to wait and test on the 4th. By that time I will be 13dpiui. Hopefully we will both get our BFP's!!


----------



## cera

Chels710 said:


> Cera- We will be testing at the same time! I am 2dpiui and am going to try to wait and test on the 4th. By that time I will be 13dpiui. Hopefully we will both get our BFP's!!

Yay!!! Testing buddy!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'll hopefully be testing on the 6th nov girls :) did another opk yesterday evening and it was positive in seconds, no temp shift this morning so assuming I will ov today n get the shift tomorrow :) its my 2nd month taking clomid so very pleased I am ovulating right on time, fingersxd that this is the month for us :) :dust: x


----------



## Coleey

Lauren, I'm so sorry sweetheart! :hugs:

xx



Edited my personal ramblings out, as it just makes me feel worse when it's ignored.


----------



## kaboom

Im so sorry Lauren :cry:

Congrats to the new BFP's sorry to everyone's who's had af xx

Sorry ive not been around for a while ive been on holiday :)


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> I'll hopefully be testing on the 6th nov girls :) did another opk yesterday evening and it was positive in seconds, no temp shift this morning so assuming I will ov today n get the shift tomorrow :) its my 2nd month taking clomid so very pleased I am ovulating right on time, fingersxd that this is the month for us :) :dust: x

Hurray wanna!!! :happydance:

After blasting through a box of cb digi OPK's yesterday (worth it but my pocketbook is crying) I am thinking two things:

(1) I have to admit I am officially a POAS addict :test: , and 
(2) I need to buy some Internet cheapies I hear everyone talking about because I know if I try and test super early on the 4th, I'm going to want to continue until either getting a :bfp: or old crazy :witch: shows up. So any ladies have advice on which ones to get!?? 

Also, how long is the lh surge supposed to last, and when time wise should your BBT rise after noting the surge? :shrug: Thx for the advice ladies, this is my first month trying to temp!


----------



## christina_r

cera said:


> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> I'll hopefully be testing on the 6th nov girls :) did another opk yesterday evening and it was positive in seconds, no temp shift this morning so assuming I will ov today n get the shift tomorrow :) its my 2nd month taking clomid so very pleased I am ovulating right on time, fingersxd that this is the month for us :) :dust: x
> 
> Hurray wanna!!! :happydance:
> 
> After blasting through a box of cb digi OPK's yesterday (worth it but my pocketbook is crying) I am thinking two things:
> 
> (1) I have to admit I am officially a POAS addict :test: , and
> (2) I need to buy some Internet cheapies I hear everyone talking about because I know if I try and test super early on the 4th, I'm going to want to continue until either getting a :bfp: or old crazy :witch: shows up. So any ladies have advice on which ones to get!??
> 
> Also, how long is the lh surge supposed to last, and when time wise should your BBT rise after noting the surge? :shrug: Thx for the advice ladies, this is my first month trying to temp!Click to expand...

Not sure about the temping thing. I haven't tried that but have been thinking about it. I have not ordered off the internet but I hear that the dollar store sells pregnancy and OPK and they are pretty cheap. I'm going to look into that today.


----------



## duckytwins

Coleey said:


> Edited my personal ramblings out, as it just makes me feel worse when it's ignored.

??

what's wrong, coleey??:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Wss!

C'mon Coleey, ramble to us, our ears (eyes?) are yours :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

hi ladies thought id check in and see how your all doing??? been reading back a few pages 

Lauren - sorry for your loss, heartbreaking we all know how u feel, sending huge hugs xx

Hope all the bfp ladies are keeping well :thumbup::thumbup: busy growing those beans!!!

Sorry to the ladies who got af, chin up and good luck for nxt cycle :thumbup:

As for me am currently cd16, i should be ov anywhere between 2moro and thurs. Been sticking to the SMEP this cycle so fx. Havent had the amount of ewcm id be looking for, hopefully the nxt day or so it will arrive. Had a tiny amount last night but it had a very very light pink tinge to it, ive never had that mid cycle before. Has anyone else experienced this???? 
On another note am happy as i weighed myself yesterday and i have hit a weight loss of 1 stone woop woop was very pleased!!

Good luck to everyone in their tww, wont be long till iam joining u all in the crazy limbo land :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Bean66

Sorry for your loss Lauren.

I am at last 3dpo again, cd22. As a note I tested with OPKs 4 times a day combined ICs and smileys. Never got a positive! I knew from last month that I have a short surge hence 4 tests a day when I have fertile cm/CP signs. I never tested FMU as always thought you shouldn't but I am definate this is how I missed it. I think I have a very early morning short surge. The only reason I know I've ov'd is from temping and the fact that my CM dried up.

Cera - from what I gather we are all different and also vary month to month. Last month I had a negative OPK at 10pm, positive at 10am and negative at 2pm. Some ladies have 2 days of positives. I think I Ov the day if my surge, some ladies don't ovulate until a day or two later. Sorry that is no help. The best vet is to use ICs until you start to see a second line then combine with digi.


----------



## Mas1118

So sorry Lauren, I am thinking of you.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Mas, did you ovulate today? if I get the temp shift in the morn then I will have ov'd n we will be due for testing at around the same time along with a few if the other girls, good luck :dust:


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry, I'm just so hormonal and fed up! :cry: I was 2 weeks late and I had a bright red bleed, which eventually went brown and then I had that constant wet feeling again. There wasn't major cramping with it, but I did have backache and I still do. The only time I've ever bled like that was when I miscarried before I had my son, I just don't know whats going on anymore! :cry: xx


----------



## CelticStar

Oh Coleey :hugs: Did you do any tests after AF was due? Have you done one now? It might not be a m/c, Ducky has had some scary bright red bleeds as well and her beep is still hanging in there.

Never feel like you can't ramble or vent on here, that's what we're for :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I am officially in my tww now! Finished my b2b iui's few hrs ago, so for now will just hope. Good luck to us all!


----------



## Mas1118

I hope everything is ok coleey!


----------



## mich31

Evening ladies well i am 2dpo and feeling a bit Gassy (feel so sorry for my hubby lol) and have the sorest nipples ever! not sure if these are signs of preggers but fingers crossed it is. x


----------



## cera

I'm so sorry you are feeling upset, Coleey. I wish I knew enough to be able to give you educated advice, but I am a novice to all of this. I do have open ears for you and will be praying for you! :hugs:


----------



## Chels710

Coleey- I have heard of several people who spot or bled pretty heavily before they got their BFP. Have you tested? Keeping my fingers crossed that all is well with you and it's just a sign of your BFP!

AFM- 3dpiui and the cramps in my ovaries are only just now starting to go away. 
I have a question for you all- I have read on other boards that you aren't supposed to work out during the 2ww. Some say you are only supposed to lay off cardio. My doctor hasn't said anything to me about laying off the exercise. Has anyone heard anything different?
I work out everyday after work- not for any health reason, just to work off the stress of the day before coming home. I don't know if I should cut it out for the 2ww or just take it easy and don't over do it. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I don't know what the advice would be after iui but I read that in the tww you should try to be as active as possible because it helps blood move to the uterus. I think if you exercise regularly and your body is already used to it then you should continue but maybe pay attention for anything that feels as though it is putting particular strain on your body and skip that during tww. Hope this helps x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Anyone know how long after Ive stopped bleeding from this miscarriage that I might ovulate.. I know I can go get an opk but I dont want to spend the money and use them if Im not even going to ovulate for a while...


----------



## Coleey

Thank you ladies :hugs: 

I haven't done a home test since about 11dpo, which had a faint second line, until today. With how far gone I was with my LO before a test said positive, we just waited.
However, my OH brought home a test for me today, but I messed it up as I was so nervous! 
I'm spotting every time after :sex: now, never had that before.. so no more until after my doctors app Thursday! 

Frisbeemama: I'm not sure hun, I know you're extremely fertile afterwards though.

Good luck everyone waiting for their BFP! :flow: xx


----------



## Chels710

Wannabthemum- Thanks for your input. I have heard conflicting information, so I figure I will keep going but take it easy.


----------



## Natashadenzy

Hello ladies, I have been MIA since AF got me last go around. I am now CD 20 and AF is due in 10 days. 
I am praying this is our month. Things have been stressful as we are moving into a new place but i have to stay positive. This is TTC 4th cycle. I went to the doc on Friday last week to see if there was something going on with me. She has ordered tests to see if my pogeserone...sp levels are ok. I find out Thursday so fingers crossed. She basically told me to relax and it should hapen but that is so hard to do since I concieved my daughter (Bella yrs old) with my ex husband one night after a work party...some one say tequillia? We bd ONE time w/out protection the FIRST day after my period and KABOOM I got preggs! Can you believe that?
We divorced shortly after Bella was born. I Just married my college sweetheart in July and we really want to expand the family, he is Bella's father in every sense of the word but it would mean the world to him if we could have one as he has never had children. 
Ok...so there's my life story... FINGERS and TOES crossed for this months BFP for EVERYONE!
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck Natasha! Fxed for you!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi frisbee,
I hope you are feeling ok. I agree with coleey that you are very fertile after a m/c, so maybe as soon as the bleeding stops, I would start trying again as long as your doctor says it's ok.


----------



## Mas1118

Hey I was gassy today! Just like my ticker says, lol.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yea I was just wondering if maybe I would have O pains or SOMETHING to signal to me when I O .. that would be so very helpful right now...


----------



## mich31

Morning ladies. well i am now 4dpo and feeling different? yesterday my mood changed and felt very emotional over the silliest of things, boobs are a little swolen and sore and been having headaches. Ovulation pains are now gone thank heavens, was sooo painful this month? did any of you ladies have any similar symptoms a few days after ovulation? xx


----------



## cera

Good morning from Florida, GG's! :flower: That's funny as it reminds me of the Golden Girls tv series! How's everyone doing this morning? 

Christina and Bean, thx for the input on OPK surges and temping! 

Wanna, did you get your temp shift yet? I am still waiting for FF to confirm O for me - my temps are all over the place from traveling and such, and all I want to see now is that darn yellow square on my calendar highlighted to verify I O'ed! 

Mich31, I was in a very strange swinging emotional mood yesterday too, it was hard to get my mind in the right place. I had sore nips and slight O-pains on suspected day of O and gone by now, but that happened for me last month too. 

I hope everyone else is doing well today - it's really neat that we are all from different locations in the world but all supporting each other trying to get to the same place. :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Cera,

I did get a temp shift yesterday which has maintained today but I am still getting positive OPK's...wierd! I have had tingly nipples ( :blush: ) the last two days too. Its great seeing the month map out on the BBT Chart, except now I am going to become obsessed with high temps n looking out for any signs that AF is on her way!!

Mich - I have also been quite emotional the last couple of days around OV. Found myself getting teary at little things n just feeling a little fed up! Hope that is going to pass now that I have ovulated.

Got my fingers X'D for you both :dust:


----------



## dinidani

hiya ladies just wondered did any of you have had mixed emotions ttc after a m/c so i swear i have already o so hopefully we caught it but today i have been very hormonal over the smallest things like laying in bed with the OH then when he had to go to work i was like an emotional reck but im normaly the one that is telling him to go to work and he moaning that he dont want to go so did any one go through this when they convieved xx


----------



## Natashadenzy

Mas1118 said:


> Good luck Natasha! Fxed for you!

Thanks! To you as well! xoxox


----------



## texasmedic09

Please add me to your list of :bfp: 's


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Texas!


----------



## Mas1118

I don't have any symptoms today, not even gas, lol. I'm tired but that isn't unusual. It's early though. I won't be testing until the 6 or 7 of November. So a while to go yet, gonna be a long tww!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations Texas :)

I'll be testing at the same time as you Mas, if I can hold out that long! Going to try and get to 14dpo before doing a test this month! Wishful thinking maybe!

Fx'd for everyone x


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Texas! :D Good luck to everyone on their 2ww! xx


----------



## cera

That's great news Texas!! :cloud9:

I want to hold out to test with you Mas and Wanna, but who am I kidding!? I support you both pushing for at least 14 dpo, but if you wanna jump ship and test early, I'm your girl! In fact, when IS everyone testing?!?

Stumbled upon this 'conception-implantation timeline' figure yesterday and helps put DPO in perspective. (sorry-i don't know how to post pics in a thread yet).

https://i285.photobucket.com/albums/ll67/hlandherr/figurea2.jpg

I keep talking to DH about "lil' blasto" and how he/she could be a few cells along if we concieved this month. Funny, after finding this, it isn't til 5 dpo when it is technically called a blastocyst. I showed him how I was only 3 dpo and he said, "3 DPO sounds like the robot from Star Wars." :rofl: 

Speaking of technical, I finally get to call myself a GG...whoooo-eeee did I have some gas last night! :haha: Never thought I would be proud to say that!


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Texas! Happy and healthy nine months to you :happydance:

Mas, I've got everything crossed that this is your month :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

well gassy and proud haha!! at the start of my tww :wacko: :coffee::wacko::coffee::wacko::cry::coffee::cry::wacko::cry::wacko::coffee::cry: that is a pic of kind of the way this tww will probably be!! 

Good luck to everyone!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## danniemum2be

im now 6 days late and been rather gassy! iykwim! testing tomorrow dont know how im gunna last! xx


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies, im now 5dpo and wondering when would be the best date to test? still Gassy (lol) and had the odd light headed feeling today too which is different for me. boobs and nips still sore and very fuller looking! Heres hoping we all get our bfp's this month. xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's a great diagram Cera. Only prob is that when I see what my body has to do and how far DH soldiers have to travel it makes the whole process seem impossible!! Lol! I'm only 3dpo so got a long way to go yet.
Good luck danniemum, fx'd for you.
Mich-as hard as it is, always best to wait until 14dpo, at least that's what I'm going to try and do this month! The bfn's that can come from early testing are such a blow and make waiting for af torture x


----------



## frisbeemama12

dinidani said:


> hiya ladies just wondered did any of you have had mixed emotions ttc after a m/c so i swear i have already o so hopefully we caught it but today i have been very hormonal over the smallest things like laying in bed with the OH then when he had to go to work i was like an emotional reck but im normaly the one that is telling him to go to work and he moaning that he dont want to go so did any one go through this when they convieved xx

Im crossing everything for you dinidani! I have been on quite a mood swing rollercoaster the past couple days too.. but Im not sure when I O'd my blood was drawn a week ago and my HCG was back down to zero but I have NO idea when I could possibly O.. Im not focusing all my time on it though.. if it happens it happens and if it doesnt then Ill jump back on hardcore trying next month.
yay Texas!!! :happydance:


----------



## heavyheart

good lck to you ladies almost ready to test!!! crossable's crossed for you all!!

frisbeemama12 - Glad you dont feel you are focusing everything on this month ttc, u sure have been through hell :hugs::hugs: best of luck i hope your bfp comes soon for you xx

Texas congratulations to you :happydance::happydance: h&h 9 months to you xx


----------



## ticking.clock

well i'm now 12DPO and despite my temp dropping still no AF

i'm wondering if lil bean is going to hang on in there :rain:


----------



## Hopin&Prayin

Congratulations to the ladies who got there :bfp:

I'm joinin ya cuz I got my 1st faint :bfp: this afternoon... Waiting a few more days to retest and get a scan/blood work to confirm... I'm estactic!!

Good Luck to those testing soon and wishing the best to everyone... I'm Soo Happy!!


----------



## Mas1118

heavyheart said:


> well gassy and proud haha!! at the start of my tww :wacko: :coffee::wacko::coffee::wacko::cry::coffee::cry::wacko::cry::wacko::coffee::cry: that is a pic of kind of the way this tww will probably be!!
> 
> Good luck to everyone!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:rofl:


----------



## Mas1118

danniemum2be said:


> im now 6 days late and been rather gassy! iykwim! testing tomorrow dont know how im gunna last! xx

Good luck and FXed for you!


----------



## Mas1118

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congratulations to the ladies who got there :bfp:
> 
> I'm joinin ya cuz I got my 1st faint :bfp: this afternoon... Waiting a few more days to retest and get a scan/blood work to confirm... I'm estactic!!
> 
> Good Luck to those testing soon and wishing the best to everyone... I'm Soo Happy!!

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

I am having some twingey cramps, kinda like when you hit a nerve type feeling low in my tummy. And I'm still really tired.


----------



## ticking.clock

I'm out, :witch: arrived this morning x


----------



## crazychick31

Hopin&Prayin said:


> Congratulations to the ladies who got there :bfp:
> 
> I'm joinin ya cuz I got my 1st faint :bfp: this afternoon... Waiting a few more days to retest and get a scan/blood work to confirm... I'm estactic!!
> 
> Good Luck to those testing soon and wishing the best to everyone... I'm Soo Happy!!

Big congrats hunni :hugs: 

H&H 9 months to you xx


----------



## dinidani

Mas1118 said:


> I am having some twingey cramps, kinda like when you hit a nerve type feeling low in my tummy. And I'm still really tired.

i know how you feel everyones asking me weather im in pain but its not pain its just weird and i normaly like my sleep but the ladt couple of days i have not been able to sleep with out getting up to go to the toilet and when i come back im wide awake its realy not normal for me and having the worst ever moodswings and realy bad dreams grrrr why cant you just have some way of knowing whats happeneing in your body xx


----------



## mich31

Morning ladies.....
Big congrats to those who got their bfp's and fingers crossed to those of us who are waiting to test! im 6dpo feeling a little more tired each day now and a little crampy. Boobs are huge and hurting still very achey. feeling hot everyday aswell especially at night! Still Gassy everyday (poor hubby Lol). so hoping this are all good positive signs. x


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hi all. Thought id check in for first time this cycle!
My siggy says im 6 dpo but actually think ive figured out this cycle that i o on cd9/10 rather than cd14! 
Symptoms at mo: v gassy, indigestion, chapped peely lips, watery/creamy cm
Keeping my fingers crossed.
:dust: to all
Xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

ticking.clock said:


> I'm out, :witch: arrived this morning x

:( Booooooo


----------



## doopersgurl

hey ladies how are we all today ???

im loving the title gassy girls and that is so me right now lol poor OH


----------



## danniemum2be

well the post man didnt even bring my test after holding out this long i cant even test!! im now 7 days late!


----------



## doopersgurl

man thats gotta be so annoying lets hope you get your bfp soon :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

danniemum2be said:


> well the post man didnt even bring my test after holding out this long i cant even test!! im now 7 days late!

Aarghhh, as if the wait isn't bad enough! is thee no way you can get hold of one somewhere else? I'd be driven completely mad :wacko:
7 days late sounds positive tho, got my fx'd for you :)


----------



## danniemum2be

no OHs working alll day and i cant get to the shop LOs poorly so gunna have to just wait! ive only lasted this long because i didnt realise how late i actually was untill i looked inmy journal and had mentioned AF had come last month x


----------



## babygirl1

Hey ladies do we have a new thread for the 2ww for nov?
or are we continuing here, ive been gone for about a week and a half


----------



## dinidani

ive got one going girls if thats what people are wanting and i realy dont feel to sorry for my oH with me being gassy i feel sorry for me i thing the OH has more gas then me hehe if he wants he can have the morning sickness for the amonth of time ill get it this time xx


----------



## CelticStar

babygirl1 said:


> Hey ladies do we have a new thread for the 2ww for nov?
> or are we continuing here, ive been gone for about a week and a half

You can continue on here if you want, I'd love to see the list on page one with all :bfp:'s on it!


----------



## 28329

I'm 3dpo today. Got mega bad cramping and abundant creamy cm. Think it's too early for symptoms but it doesn't stop me from spotting them. Lol. How is everyone doing? I've not been here for a little while, been silently stalking though.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

CelticStar said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies do we have a new thread for the 2ww for nov?
> or are we continuing here, ive been gone for about a week and a half
> 
> You can continue on here if you want, I'd love to see the list on page one with all :bfp:'s on it!Click to expand...

I like this thread and hope it continues :) Its nice that the name has changed to gassy girls instead of a specific testing period of time, it makes it open to anyone. I think thats what makes this thread so good, there are women at all different stages of TTC sharing experiences and knowledge. If another thread starts for Nov I'll prob join in but I think I'll be back on here everyday for general info about how gassy everyone is feeling 
:friends: :friends: :friends:

:dust:


----------



## 28329

Yeah, this is a great thread. Big thanks to celticstar for starting it!


----------



## Tarabay

Hey girls, i havent been on here since sunday!!! i have had a terrible week! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: and more :cry:

On sunday evenin i started gettin really bad pains, so bout 4hours later i rang the out of hours doc and he told me he thought it was a kidney infection and to come see him so i went uo and he took one look at me and told me to go straight to casulty! so went there and within an hour i was seen by the triage nurse and sent up to gynae for an early pregnancy scan! I was just over 6weeks pregnant, in sooo much pain, but no bleeding at all so i still kinda thought it was a kidney infection! the doc came and done an internal scna and after a loooooooonnnnnnggg 10mins she told me she couldnt see any sign of a pregnancy in my womb, she went and got another doc and he did 2 internal scans and an internal examination, then told me the same thing, there was nothing there!! he took blood to check my hcg levels and told me to come back in 48hours to get more done and explained that they should double but that they are worried that it might be an ectopic pregnancy! so as i stood up of the beed i fainted, with high blood pressure they kept me in hospital over night and put me on a drip! at 5am the doc came and told me that my hcg levels wer 386, so ther was a def pregnancy there, so there was 3 options 1) i was earlier than i thot and that wud make sense as to y the pregnancy wasnt showin up on screen and low hcg levels, 2)it was an ectopic pregnancy and they wud no that wen my 2nd set of results came or 3) i had miscarried! so anyway, got out on monday even, went back for my bloods on tuesday night then waitin nervously all day wednesday for results, they eventually rang me to tell me my hcg levels had DROPPED!!! it was a failed pregnancy, but they wanted me to come back thursday night for more bloods just to rule out ectopic, i went back got the results 2day and they told me they wer still falling, but not very quickly but that they thought it wasnt an ectopic, it was a failed pregnancy! so all i have to do now is wait till next friday and do a pregnancy test at home then ring them with the result! and i am still not bleeding properly, only a slight bi of brown spotting!!!

i am devasted girls, cant believe this has happened!!!
dont no how to pick myself up or how to stop cryin!!

anybody any advice???

sorry this post is sooo long, i just needed to vent so badly!!!

:angel:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

So sorry Tarabay, that sounds like a traumatic week :hugs:
it'll take time to get over an experience like that, in the meantime lots of hot bubble baths, a glass of wine, hugs from loved ones and rest. X


----------



## Mas1118

Tarabay, I'm so very sorry:(
Rest and comfort can help you somewhat. The hurt will still be there, but if things weren't right with the pregnancy then it's meant to be, next time if it's a sticky bean it will be because all is well.
Take care, we are here if you need us.


----------



## CelticStar

Tarabay I'm so sorry hunni :hugs: I can't say anything to make you feel better but we're all here for you if you need us :hugs:


----------



## Chels710

Tarabay- I am so sorry you had to go through this! What a horrible week you have had. I can't imagine what you must be feeling right now. :hugs2: I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## duckytwins

oh, tara! i'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: please take care of yourself and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## duckytwins

sorry i haven't been around much, ggs, but i've been sooooo sick.. i'm nauseous all the time and throwing up at night. it's got me exhausted! trying to feel better so i can contribute properly on the boards!


----------



## crazychick31

So so sorry tarabay, sending you big hugs :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## mich31

So sorry tarabay thinking of u. xhugsx


----------



## kaboom

Im so sorry tarabay ((hugs))

Congrats to the new BFP's and sorry to anyone gotten by the witch xx


----------



## cera

Tarabay, I am so sorry. We're all here for you girl. :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Oh my gosh girls, I am so tired today! Only 5dpo so not considering it as a symptom (I like to pretend to myself that I am not already symptom spotting! :wacko: ) I haven't even got dressed yet!! Its 3pm!! I am on the couch feeling whacked and considering an hour in bed. I wonder whether it is a result of taking clomid. I used to ov very late and my progestrone levels were always very low even after ov so I wonder whether the fact I am ovulating earlier and getting higher progrestrone levels too is just making me feel all funny!

Is everyone going to a halloween party this weekend? We were going to my sisters to dress up with her kids and play some games but they are all sick :shrug:

:dust:


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies...

wannabethemum= im also still in dressing gown and on the couch! lol. im 7dpo today and my moods are terrible, snapping at poor hubby and generally feeling fed up? hungry all the time and having a few twingey pains on my left lower side. boobs still huge and hurting and my lower back is achey. x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

mich31 said:


> Hi ladies...
> 
> wannabethemum= im also still in dressing gown and on the couch! lol. im 7dpo today and my moods are terrible, snapping at poor hubby and generally feeling fed up? hungry all the time and having a few twingey pains on my left lower side. boobs still huge and hurting and my lower back is achey. x

Hubby has been getting increasingly impatient with me as the day has gone on :winkwink: He has been doing loads of DIY around the house while I have been sitting on the couch drinking tea :coffee: Trying to convince him that its a good idea if we go for a walk into the town to get a curry for dinner and then walk back....I am failing so far!!! I just can't be bothered cooking and think the walk will do me good. I wonder how he will cope if we ever do get a :bfp: and I develop food cravings etc :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so sorry tarabay.. Unfortunately I know what that feels like.. I suffered a missed miscarriage in March and just suffered a miscarriage this month... Id hug you if you were near. Nothing but time can get you over such loss.. :hugs:


----------



## Chels710

Hello girls! I'm 8dpiui and have been having some lower back pain and cramps. The weird thing is that I don't have sore boobs. I ususally get them pretty severly almost immediately after O'ing. I've had some dull twinges and slight soreness, but nothing like usual. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is good, but everything I've read said sore boobies is one of the first noticable symtoms of pregnancy. Trying not to obsess this 2ww but it's so hard, especially on the weekends when I have so much time read message boards and research symptoms! I'm hoping AF stays away- I'll be testing next Saturday and I want to see those double lines!!

Keeping my fingers crossed for us all. Lots of baby dust to everyone!


----------



## mich31

Morning ladies...

well im now 8dpo and my lower back is soooo achey, getting cramps on and off boobs still enormous and achey too! feeling nauseus now and then but eating like a horse. belly feels and looks bloated constantly and im still hot everynight! Hope these are all good signs fingers crossed for us all. xx


----------



## cera

Chels710 said:


> Hello girls! I'm 8dpiui and have been having some lower back pain and cramps. The weird thing is that I don't have sore boobs. I ususally get them pretty severly almost immediately after O'ing. I've had some dull twinges and slight soreness, but nothing like usual. Keeping my fingers crossed that this is good, but everything I've read said sore boobies is one of the first noticable symtoms of pregnancy. Trying not to obsess this 2ww but it's so hard, especially on the weekends when I have so much time read message boards and research symptoms! I'm hoping AF stays away- I'll be testing next Saturday and I want to see those double lines!!
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for us all. Lots of baby dust to everyone!

Hey Chels, I have the same thing going on. I have some increased nip sensitivity, but my bb's are sore at all!! Unfortunetly for me, this happened last month although the soreness went away at 4 dpo and I am at 6 dpo today, so that is making me hang onto hope. I too am reading up and it does seem you can still NOT have sore bb's at this point and still have a bun in the oven! Fingersxed for us!

Mich - all those signs sound super promising! :happydance: Can't wait til you test!!!

Wanna - gheeze you are speaking my language. :sleep::sleep: I don't know if it was cause I had to pack up and move our work to a new location all last week or not but I have been soooooo tired since like 2 dpo. I am feeling better today after taking it easy. Are you having any other symptoms?!?

How's everyone else doing...got my fingers and toes crossed for everyone! :dust: Baby dust to us all!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

My nipples actually seem like they are darker than usual and Im coming down with a cold :( but other than that I dont have ANY idea when I will or may have Od since my miscarriage a few weeks ago..


----------



## WannaBtheMum

cera said:


> Wanna - gheeze you are speaking my language. :sleep::sleep: I don't know if it was cause I had to pack up and move our work to a new location all last week or not but I have been soooooo tired since like 2 dpo. I am feeling better today after taking it easy. Are you having any other symptoms?!?
> 
> How's everyone else doing...got my fingers and toes crossed for everyone! :dust: Baby dust to us all!!!!!!!!!

Hi Cera

I am not sure if I am having many other symptoms or whether I am noticing things that actually happen every month. My nipples are very sore and I have had sore boobs since ovulation. I have also had some very vivid dreams the last two nights but again I'm not sure whether that is just because I have had alot on my mind recently.

Still got a week to go before testing....arrrrrgggghhhhh :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> My nipples actually seem like they are darker than usual and Im coming down with a cold :( but other than that I dont have ANY idea when I will or may have Od since my miscarriage a few weeks ago..

I read somewhere that both of those are really good signs!!! I need to keep a word document with all the good links I come across so I can drop some links in here for reference. Fingers super crossed for you frisbee!!!


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> cera said:
> 
> 
> Wanna - gheeze you are speaking my language. :sleep::sleep: I don't know if it was cause I had to pack up and move our work to a new location all last week or not but I have been soooooo tired since like 2 dpo. I am feeling better today after taking it easy. Are you having any other symptoms?!?
> 
> How's everyone else doing...got my fingers and toes crossed for everyone! :dust: Baby dust to us all!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Hi Cera
> 
> I am not sure if I am having many other symptoms or whether I am noticing things that actually happen every month. My nipples are very sore and I have had sore boobs since ovulation. I have also had some very vivid dreams the last two nights but again I'm not sure whether that is just because I have had alot on my mind recently.
> 
> Still got a week to go before testing....arrrrrgggghhhhh :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

I know the wait suuuuuxxxxx! :brat: Maybe we need to add to our thread name \with all of our current nipple issues! 

DH cracked up yesterday when I came home from the dollar store with a BAG full of hpt's! :blush: I am like a little chimpmunk stocking up for next weekend....


----------



## heavyheart

hey ladies well thats me anything between 5 and 3dpo am not sure but iam approaching the last weeks wait before af is due. Iam tired, emotional, very gassy :blush: but strangest of all i have a warm constant tingling sensation deep inside the bottom of my tummy, oh yes and a sore back and slight heartburn!! not that iam symptom spotting at all haha:haha:. Of course there is a reasonable explanation for all of the above so not getting my hopes up. So mixed up with my feelings going everywhere, i went to the hospital on friday to see my best friend and her new baby boy, i sat holding him and staring at him he is so perfect, my heart was aching the hole time but i also feel so happy for her. She's coming home today, she is my next door neighbour, already the front of the house has new baby balloons and banners everywhere and soon everyone will be here for her arriving home with him. I feel like i cant breathr so iam going to my mums till later this evening :wacko:. Iam due to be my other friends birthing partner next week, she could go in to labour at any time please keep your fingers crossed i get my bfp this month ladies it would make everything just that bit easier to cope with.

Hope your all doing well, thinking of you all :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

cera said:


> I know the wait suuuuuxxxxx! :brat: Maybe we need to add to our thread name \with all of our current nipple issues!
> 
> DH cracked up yesterday when I came home from the dollar store with a BAG full of hpt's! :blush: I am like a little chimpmunk stocking up for next weekend....


Ha ha ha ha.....:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
I had to stop myself buying some cheapies at Morrisons today. I know that as soon as I buy them I'll be tempted to start testing so I am not going to let myself buy any until next weekend.....thats the plan so far anyway!!! 

HeavyHeart- its such a hard situation to be in when on one hand you are so happy for your friend and on the other hand you are so very sad for yourself. Try to stay positive, remember that our bodies respond to how we are feeling and you need to keep yourself in a positive frame of mind so that your body can concentrate on everything else it has to do this month so that you get your sticky bean. Fingersx'd for you this month.

:flower:

:dust:


----------



## dinidani

morning ladies well this month has been an emotional one same symptoms as before I got my bfp but feeling ruther sick this morning but nothing this is the same but this is of the scales my bb are getting very bigger and sore im not complaining though never is the OH heh but I know I diffenetly O'd this month felt ovulation pain which was weird as I didn't have it last time xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow Dinidani! I can only hope I have Od or that its coming.. I have no warning signs yet.. I did have my DH and My own mother ask me if I was pregnant simply because I had a bbq chicken sandwich at Bw3s, but I put onion tomato lettuce and.. mayo on it.. They said it was way to particular for me and I said I didnt know but my nipples are still dark and I have been so incredibly tired but couldnt get to sleep last night to save my life! I didnt fall asleep till after 2am!! :wacko: 
although... I did have a random pinching thing yesterday that I could actually pinpoint in my abdomen.. maybe I Od yesterday? hmmm I should :sex: tonight or tomorrow night to be safe hahaha Im sure my DH wouldnt object! :haha:


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies..
Hope u are all well. well i am now 9dpo and im sooo tempting to test but i know its too soon, my back is still throbbing its achey day and night woke up this morning feeling like an old granny was hurting like hell. Couldnt get to sleep last night did not feel tired at all which is defo unusual for me as usualy im sleeping by 10pm everynight? boobs still heavy and huge still a bit tender too! cannot stop peeing today it started last night running to the loo after a few sips of juice? uterus is feeling full down there? Hope its all positive signs? if not i must be losing me marbles! lol.
baby dust to everyone xx

also forgot to mention iv just ordered 2 first response early result preg tests today so should be here in nxt few days, i already have some internet cheapies here which claim they can detect as little as 10ml hsg??? not sure if they are any good tho? xx


----------



## dinidani

frisbeemama12 said:


> wow Dinidani! I can only hope I have Od or that its coming.. I have no warning signs yet.. I did have my DH and My own mother ask me if I was pregnant simply because I had a bbq chicken sandwich at Bw3s, but I put onion tomato lettuce and.. mayo on it.. They said it was way to particular for me and I said I didnt know but my nipples are still dark and I have been so incredibly tired but couldnt get to sleep last night to save my life! I didnt fall asleep till after 2am!! :wacko:
> although... I did have a random pinching thing yesterday that I could actually pinpoint in my abdomen.. maybe I Od yesterday? hmmm I should :sex: tonight or tomorrow night to be safe hahaha Im sure my DH wouldnt object! :haha:

:haha: i know hoe you feel last night was the worst ever sleep was up every hour near on enough to go to the toilet talking about feeling sick this morning it didnt even shift till gone 2 this afternoon made myself backon sandwhich this morning before having to go to college and i normaly love the smell of meat and normaly loves bacon but this morning i was gaging at it so i called my sister to eat it :sad2: i actualy said i didnt want it ( then i thought did i just turn down backon sandwhich) :blush:
but at college today i was throughing a :hissy: fit cos it wernt going at all right today hopefully we get our sticky beans xx


----------



## MammaHuff12

Hey girls!! 11 dpo today and I told myself I wouldn't test today because of disappointment of yesterdays BFN. Well this afternoon I got my BFP and I am so happy!!!! I am worried about my cramping BUT trying to remain positive. Other symptoms, very tired, very sore breasts, nausea, and vivid dreams. Good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

MammaHuff12 said:


> Hey girls!! 11 dpo today and I told myself I wouldn't test today because of disappointment of yesterdays BFN. Well this afternoon I got my BFP and I am so happy!!!! I am worried about my cramping BUT trying to remain positive. Other symptoms, very tired, very sore breasts, nausea, and vivid dreams. Good luck to everyone waiting for their BFP!!

Congratulations on your :bfp: Hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## dinidani

argggg why cant you have like a massive very early sign everyone is getting there bFP and i wanna test but i dont arg its so not me to care about testing but i just wanna see a BFP xxxx


----------



## cera

Congrats Mamma! Woop Woop!!! Bring on those BFP's ladies!!!

Anyone else loosing/lost symptoms!? Urg... feeling nothing today and wondering how everyone else is doing???


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats mammahuff!

Not a lot of signs for me, just headaches, twinges/ pinching in my lower abdomen and sl nausea at odd times.


----------



## mich31

Hey ladies..
congrats on the bfp's. Im now 10dpo still same symptoms as last few days, done a cheapie internet test today but got a bfn :( i know its probably early but iv been sooo dieing to test! gonna wait til my first response arrive and then test again. xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How is everyone today? Did you enjoy Halloween? We had loads of trick or treaters, some of them were tiny and I couldn't help but think about having my own LO to dress up next year :(

Mich - don't worry about the BFN, its early days yet and prob too early to get a result, put the BFN behind you and take it easy the next few days. 

I'm 8dpo and been having lots of twinges and pulls today. Not sure what to think because I had loads of cramping last month for a week before AF and still got a BFN. Boobs are very sore and I think a little fuller and having serious acne breakout. FX'd that these are all positive signs that this could be the month :) 

How's the symptom spotting going for every else?


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Mamma! :)

Hang in there Mich, it's still early! :hugs:

Aww Wanna :hugs: I hope this is your month sweetheart! :) My LO wasn't happy being dressed up this year, he kept pulling his bat ears off! :haha: Good luck to everyone in their 2ww! xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Coleey said:


> My LO wasn't happy being dressed up this year, he kept pulling his bat ears off!

:lol: Some of my friends have babies around a year old and they looked so cute dressed as pumpkins and skeletons.

Got my fx'd that this month is lucky for all of us x


----------



## Coleey

Aww so cute! :) My LO looked so grown up walking around in his costume.. :cry:

I think this is going to be a very lucky month! Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust :D xx


----------



## Mas1118

WannaBtheMum said:


> How is everyone today? Did you enjoy Halloween? We had loads of trick or treaters, some of them were tiny and I couldn't help but think about having my own LO to dress up next year :(
> 
> Mich - don't worry about the BFN, its early days yet and prob too early to get a result, put the BFN behind you and take it easy the next few days.
> 
> I'm 8dpo and been having lots of twinges and pulls today. Not sure what to think because I had loads of cramping last month for a week before AF and still got a BFN. Boobs are very sore and I think a little fuller and having serious acne breakout. FX'd that these are all positive signs that this could be the month :)
> 
> How's the symptom spotting going for every else?

I have very similar symptoms and were about the same timeline too. Twinges and pulls in my tummy all day plus really tired, I yawned all day at work:blush: and a roaring lower backache. Plus a few moments of dizziness. My boobs a somewhat fuller, not sore though.

Hoping this is our month!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone today? Did you enjoy Halloween? We had loads of trick or treaters, some of them were tiny and I couldn't help but think about having my own LO to dress up next year :(
> 
> Mich - don't worry about the BFN, its early days yet and prob too early to get a result, put the BFN behind you and take it easy the next few days.
> 
> I'm 8dpo and been having lots of twinges and pulls today. Not sure what to think because I had loads of cramping last month for a week before AF and still got a BFN. Boobs are very sore and I think a little fuller and having serious acne breakout. FX'd that these are all positive signs that this could be the month :)
> 
> How's the symptom spotting going for every else?
> 
> I have very similar symptoms and were about the same timeline too. Twinges and pulls in my tummy all day plus really tired, I yawned all day at work:blush: and a roaring lower backache. Plus a few moments of dizziness. My boobs a somewhat fuller, not sore though.
> 
> Hoping this is our month!Click to expand...

Its all sounding positive Mas, would be great to see a few more bfp's on here in the next few days :) I'm getting excited now! Only 6 days to go, fx'd for you too x


----------



## Chels710

Mas and Wannabthemum- your symptoms sound promising, excited to hear the outcome! Good luck!

AFM- 11DPO and I really have no symptoms. As a matter of fact, I feel like AF will be here any minute. I expect the witch to get here sometime tomorrow or Thursday. Very crampy and tired- usual pre-AF signs for me. I'm pretty bummed out about this cycle not working. I've been at this ttc game for too long and I'm emotionally drained!

Still keeping my fingers crossed to all of those waiting for their BFP. Hopefully, November will be a fruitful month!


----------



## babygirl1

everyone's got some good symptoms going on here....and congrats to the BFP's 

Im not really symptom spotting yet (haha yeah right) but my back is killing me, my lips are extremely chapped, i have lots of "burping" gas...i have to pee like crazy (which is normal for me lol) i have had a few dizzy type moments, Im also somewhat nauseated..its weird..if i dont think about it i dont really feel it, but if i have a moment that is free of doing anything else i just feel like "blech" i dont know.

Hope its a good thing

oh and same as last month hubby hit the cervix ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch


----------



## mich31

Morning ladies...
today im 11dpo. i done a frer test this morning and think i see a very very faint 2nd line??? had to open the test stick and have a proper look but there is defo a faint faint line? not sure if its a positive or not though. tried taking a pic but it shows nothing at all so cant post up 1 on here. I got another frer test so gonna wait until saturday morning to test again. xx


----------



## dinidani

mich31 said:


> Morning ladies...
> today im 11dpo. i done a frer test this morning and think i see a very very faint 2nd line??? had to open the test stick and have a proper look but there is defo a faint faint line? not sure if its a positive or not though. tried taking a pic but it shows nothing at all so cant post up 1 on here. I got another frer test so gonna wait until saturday morning to test again. xx

well i tested this morning i new it was well to early but i do remeber that i didnt get a positive test at 17 dpo so realy gonna have to wait loads of positive symptoms and just waiting brought a thermometer just havent got a clue how to use it so temping hopefully should be put of till after i acturalttc for number 2 heheh but if i dont bet a BFP this cylce deffo want to do it next time xxx


----------



## cera

mich31 said:


> Morning ladies...
> today im 11dpo. i done a frer test this morning and think i see a very very faint 2nd line??? had to open the test stick and have a proper look but there is defo a faint faint line? not sure if its a positive or not though. tried taking a pic but it shows nothing at all so cant post up 1 on here. I got another frer test so gonna wait until saturday morning to test again. xx

AHH Mich!! Grab a neighbors camera or something... I can't wait to see!!!Fingersxed it a sticky one!!!!!


----------



## cera

babygirl1 said:


> everyone's got some good symptoms going on here....and congrats to the BFP's
> 
> Im not really symptom spotting yet (haha yeah right) but my back is killing me, my lips are extremely chapped, i have lots of "burping" gas...i have to pee like crazy (which is normal for me lol) i have had a few dizzy type moments, Im also somewhat nauseated..its weird..if i dont think about it i dont really feel it, but if i have a moment that is free of doing anything else i just feel like "blech" i dont know.
> 
> Hope its a good thing
> 
> oh and same as last month hubby hit the cervix ouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch

Yeah, babygirl, cervix smashing is awful! I think that is what happened the last two nights with DH - darn it smarts!!!! :wacko: I can't tell if it dropping is a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## frisbeemama12

dinidani said:


> argggg why cant you have like a massive very early sign everyone is getting there bFP and i wanna test but i dont arg its so not me to care about testing but i just wanna see a BFP xxxx

I KNOW! why can our lady parts turn colors.. someone suggested that on a thread here last month :haha: I guess its to teach us patience... I want us BOTH to see our BFPs!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: To us all!!!


----------



## mich31

we do have a top quality camera as hubby does photography but the line is so faint it wont show? im gonna test again friday morning as cannot wait until saturday. xx


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> argggg why cant you have like a massive very early sign everyone is getting there bFP and i wanna test but i dont arg its so not me to care about testing but i just wanna see a BFP xxxx
> 
> I KNOW! why can our lady parts turn colors.. someone suggested that on a thread here last month :haha: I guess its to teach us patience... I want us BOTH to see our BFPs!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: To us all!!!Click to expand...

Ha ha! That would be awesome, or something like those pop-up thermometers things when you roast a turkey...so you don't test til it pops out saying "ready!" :haha:


----------



## Coleey

frisbeemama12 said:


> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> argggg why cant you have like a massive very early sign everyone is getting there bFP and i wanna test but i dont arg its so not me to care about testing but i just wanna see a BFP xxxx
> 
> I KNOW! why can our lady parts turn colors.. someone suggested that on a thread here last month :haha: I guess its to teach us patience... I want us BOTH to see our BFPs!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: To us all!!!Click to expand...


Ohhhh definitely! Or a little jingle after sex, like on the Sims! :rofl:

Good luck Mich! :) xx


----------



## Natashadenzy

:( AF got me yesterday. It was a week early too. Gosh this is so hard to go through, I cried all night....then I found a bottle of nice red wine :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sorry natasha :hug: are you sure it couldn't be implantation? Especially being a week early!

Sounding positive Mich, good luck with the next test x

There's lots of symptom spotting going on girls :) I've had some cramps today, exactly the same day they started last month so not holding out much hope for a :bfp: think that AF might even come early! 

Just 5 more days until AF is due so I suppose I'll know soon enough....


----------



## Chels710

Natasha- sorry AF got you! The first thing I thought when you said it was a week early was implantation. Hope you aren't out for good- however, wine sounds amazing!

AFM- 12 DPO and still not Af. Not feeling very hopeful, pretty sure AF will be here tomorrow. 

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!!!


----------



## dinidani

morning ladies for some its good night well it neither here curreltly 2 am here but im wide awake anyone experience very hard big swallow hurting boobs any one else that has the BFP and experienced this as this is the first time I realy noticed them xx 

haha and as for the signs yh that would be so good but knowing any of us we are gonna be at a crowded place and then there is gonna be a jingle when its all implants hehe and as for the colour change don't think I could imagine my bits a different coulour hehe you could just have one of those things in gp surgery that call your name and all flash your name hhehe that would be good for round your bellly haha xx


----------



## mich31

Morning Ladies....
today im 12dpo got up this morning feeling very nauseus, wasnt actually sick but the feeling is defo there,sat here now eating some peanut butter on wholemeal toast which is defo helping. well still having usual symptoms, big achey boobs, bloating, gassy, feeling more damp down below (eww), gonna do my last frer test tomorrow morning, fingers crossed its good news xx


----------



## BabyBob

HI can i join too? 

I am 11dpo, hoping for my sticky bean this month! x


----------



## cera

mich31 said:


> Morning Ladies....
> today im 12dpo got up this morning feeling very nauseus, wasnt actually sick but the feeling is defo there,sat here now eating some peanut butter on wholemeal toast which is defo helping. well still having usual symptoms, big achey boobs, bloating, gassy, feeling more damp down below (eww), gonna do my last frer test tomorrow morning, fingers crossed its good news xx

Fingersxed for ya Mich and to all the other ladies testing! Anyone else testing tomorrow? Doing my first FRER tomorrow morning too as I already got two BFN from dollar store hpt's yesterday and today, but I'm not putting a lot of faith in that because I am only 10 dpo today. Tryin to keep positive here. :thumbup:

Slightly sore sides of bb's today for me _for the first time _and still have slight nipple sensitivity which usually goes away mid luteal. Been moderatly gassy all cycle and yesterday had a bit of EWCM?! Wierd I never had it before, even during O so I am super lost. Looking it up online though it looks like most women have it again before AF shows, so that doesn't make me too happy. I think I am more worried about my temp dropping than seeing a bfn again... :nope:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls,

I am kicking myself cos I caved and tested, unsuprisingly got a :bfn: , I don't know what I was thinking, I am only 10dpo and didn't even use FMU!! Anyway, getting lots of cramps n think that my body is getting ready for AF the same way it did last month. I am due on Monday so might test on Sunday just because I am not at work that way if the results aren't good!

Cera / Mich- symptoms are sounding positive, FX'd

Really praying that this is our month girls :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## Mas1118

:blush:I was really thinking of testing today too. I guess I should another day or two, what do you think? I've been sick the last two mornings - really super nauseous and weird pains in tummy and hips.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> :blush:I was really thinking of testing today too. I guess I should another day or two, what do you think? I've been sick the last two mornings - really super nauseous and weird pains in tummy and hips.

Def wait a couple of days Mas, I'm mad with myself for testing too early, just going to obsess about it the next few days. 
Symptoms are sounding good tho
:)


----------



## mich31

morning ladies...
im 13dpo today done a frer test just now got a bfn! still feeling very nauseus today soon as i got up. last night i had a little bit of a light brown discharge when i wiped? (sorry tmi) not had anymore so dont know what it could be??? my AF isnt due until wednesday 10th i dont think shes come early as it always starts pinky and doesnt stop! not sure when to do another test? i have got all the symptoms of being pregnant. x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey girls, quiet on here today. 
Mich - any update? Did af arrive? Hoping it was just a bit if spotting for you x

Mas - have you resisted temptation to test early?

Cera - any news with you? How are the temps looking
Afm - I had a slight temp rose this morning, still cramping a little, sore boobs still, been feeling a little sickly after eating and extremely tired but this week at work has been awful busy n I'm a bit rundown. Expecting af to rear her ugly head sometime in the next three days :(
Hoping for some :bfp: news from everyone over the weekend :dust:


----------



## duckytwins

hey ggs! sorry to not be around much, we had a freak snowstorm here in the northeast us and our power's been out since sunday. we finally got it back last night! i hope everyone is doing well! any new bfps to speak of?


----------



## babygirl1

duckytwins said:


> hey ggs! sorry to not be around much, we had a freak snowstorm here in the northeast us and our power's been out since sunday. we finally got it back last night! i hope everyone is doing well! any new bfps to speak of?

Where are you located ? I am in New Jersey and we had that horrible storm on saturday that caught everyone by surprise. we were only without power for a few hours. but i feel for those of you that just got it back and for those in connecticut that still dont have it!

Hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## duckytwins

i'm in ct. there are still tons of people who haven't gotten it yet, but we were lucky enough to get ours back last night!


----------



## frisbeemama12

ugh... I have a cold or sinus infection or something.. my head feels like its going to implode and I want to do nothing but sleep.. bleeehhhhhhh :wacko:


----------



## dinidani

frisbeemama12 said:


> ugh... I have a cold or sinus infection or something.. my head feels like its going to implode and I want to do nothing but sleep.. bleeehhhhhhh :wacko:

 tell me about it never had this before whent on a train first time in ages and got a huge head ace literaly felt like I was gonna pass out and got home late well very dark feels like some one has shoved barbed wire down my throught im continuasly sneesing and as for the sleeping im always feel like sleeping but go to sleep wake up a few moments later S/S: boobs very sore very big and hard (normal?) feeling very sick all day but nothing very bloaty and need to use the toilet every 5 minuits xx


----------



## mich31

14dpo today not had any more spotting so hopefully that tiny bit i did have was implantation?? still feeling very nauseus all day everyday...been having some very very strange dreams last few days too? last nights dream i was a lesbian with no kids? very weird LOL! decided not to test now until Monday morning as my AF is due wednesday! 
fingers crossed we all get BFP's x


----------



## dinidani

I know tell me about it I have been moaning about going to bed latley and putting it of as much as I can but in the end it catches up to you but its alright for somepeople who cant recal theese dreams but im having a few very weird dreams every night which could explain why my sleep patern is out realy haha but apparently been looking up vivid dreams in pregnancey that not only the women have it the dads to be to have vivid dreams in the first couple of weeks so hopefully will have to keep you all updated or do anoughter threed whith peoples extremly vivid dreams and make it worth while when we see ours aint to bad :haha: x


----------



## Mas1118

I tested this morning and bfn 
But at 9 ish this morning I went pee and when I wiped there was a swipe of pinkish red on tp! I have never spotted a day in my life, but I figured 12dpo was too late for IB. I'm not due for AF until the 8 th.


----------



## frisbeemama12

I still feel like poo.. :( and a dear friend of mine who has gone through so much.. shes had 2 miscarriages and a baby that died at 4 days old.. she found out that she is 4.5 weeks pregnant with EXCELLENT hcg levels.. Im so incredibly happy for her but I desperately wish it was me :cry:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> I tested this morning and bfn
> But at 9 ish this morning I went pee and when I wiped there was a swipe of pinkish red on tp! I have never spotted a day in my life, but I figured 12dpo was too late for IB. I'm not due AF until the 8 th.

I also had some very light pink spotting on tp when I wiped yesterday Mas, n that's at 12dpo too! I am not due af until tuesday but I think she might make an appearance today or tomorrow :( I also had a temp drop this morning, although still well above the cover line I think it's just the sign that af is settling in for a visit :( I hope that your spotting is IB Mas

I think we are going to take a break next month, after 19 months ttc and nothing I feel like I am driving myself crazy so going to use next month to try and lose a few pounds, relax and get health n then maybe christmas will be our time!

Frisbee- try to be positive, even thought it its very difficult :hug: I found out yesterday that a friend of mine is having a baby and although I was very happy for her I couldn't help but get a tear in my eye, I honestly never thought Ttc would be this hard!


----------



## dinidani

morning ladies anybody no what you can try and take for this cold ?? as corrently have the worst headache ever got a stuffy runny nose and my throught kills not gonna test till next week as currently in limbo so hopefully and chin up frisbee and mas hugs keep us all informed xx so hope the witch dont get us xx


----------



## mich31

dinidani said:


> morning ladies anybody no what you can try and take for this cold ?? as corrently have the worst headache ever got a stuffy runny nose and my throught kills not gonna test till next week as currently in limbo so hopefully and chin up frisbee and mas hugs keep us all informed xx so hope the witch dont get us xx

morning dinidani...
for my colds i have always bought beechams lemon sachets mix them with hot water and drink they have always worked for me. xx


----------



## Charlie1984

Hi ya,

I would love to join, AF due Friday but as i ov day 24 may not do a test till Sunday at least!

Charlene


----------



## dinidani

mich31 said:


> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies anybody no what you can try and take for this cold ?? as corrently have the worst headache ever got a stuffy runny nose and my throught kills not gonna test till next week as currently in limbo so hopefully and chin up frisbee and mas hugs keep us all informed xx so hope the witch dont get us xx
> 
> morning dinidani...
> for my colds i have always bought beechams lemon sachets mix them with hot water and drink they have always worked for me. xxClick to expand...

thats what i would have done but not recomended if your pregnant and or trying so having to wait for the doctors to open tomoorow for something better xx


----------



## AmberDW

Love this thread


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im doing better.. not physically ugh Im still coughing and have sinus stuff going on.. Im so incredibly tired all the time from it I cant wait to start feeling better! I STILL havent had any sign of AF yet and its been about 4 weeks since my mc.. I had a period about a month after my mmc in March so right now I am not trying hard to conceive but if it happens it happens.. I dont think Im going to test or anything until I have a ton of symptoms that arent just AF symptoms too.. :dust: to everyone!


----------



## babygirl1

Im sitting here and had an hour long debate with myself and my brain won over my heart (this time lol) i was debating getting out of the comfy chair and into the car to go buy a test. 

I've been having the weirdest "symptoms" I'll tell you guys and let you tell me what you think.

1. I am nauseated all the time...but not like i need to throw up to relieve it..more like...when you are super hungry and havent eaten say since breakfast and its now 6pm..that nauseous i need to eat nowwwwwwww feeling...even though i just ate like 2 hours ago.

2. weird bubble like feelings in my stomach..like what it would feel like to have an air filter from a fish tank making bubbles in your stomach.

3. im just down right uncomfy with anything across my belly near my belly button area..keep having to unbutton even my fat days jeans =( ( im always fat but you know what i mean the ones we wear when we are bloated lol)

4. cant wear my contacts at all!! ive had my glasses on for a week now. 

5. im cranky

6. when i sleep i cant sleep on my stomach.

hmm


oh yeah i had to edit this i have lots of "gas" burping a lot have gas pains once in a while for the other end lol
and i have weird agita type heartburn..its not full on heartburn but just "there"


----------



## frisbeemama12

Those sound like good signs babygirl!


----------



## mich31

Good morning ladies...
today im 15dpo so just done a frer test got a bfn! still feeling very nauseus everyday especially in the mornings. AF is due this wk 10th nov, might not test again now will wait to see if AF arrives? x


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Those sound like good signs babygirl!

weird right? 

im hoping they are good signs lol.


I'll see when i can get out ofr a test!


----------



## dinidani

:'( think im out i seriusly have started to think that i cant have kids now but this morning having the worst day ever first of all my phones broke 2 laptops starting to brake go to the toilet pinkish spotting on the toilet paper arggg realy thought that i was now this is realy not fare every one elsee is nearly there and theres me and im like what the hell is wrong with me :'( now im stressing out cos i realy thought i was i think im giving up and if it happens it happenes it just feels like im not getting any where with it just want to have mine and my OH baby growing just realy started to hate myself now xx


----------



## cera

Good morning GG's,

Sorry about the power outages up north Ducky and Babygirl - hope you are dug out of the snow! Coleey and Chels...how are you all doing, any symptoms?! Dinidani, Frisbeemama and Mas, that sucks about being sick but everything I have read says colds during the 2WW are a great sign! Wanna, that 12 dpo spotting sounds like it could be IB with the temp drop! Hang in there Mich, Babygirl, Heavyheart as all that nausea and "bubble gut" may be the beginning of a :bfp: cause ...eeek... it was for me!

I tested Friday morning on my birthday like I planned on, took 6 tests (all different types) and got a super duper faint line on all of them, minus a "not-preg" on the digi, which I expected since they arn't normally sensitive. Tested over the weekend just to make sure that lines would get darker and today did my other digi, and got "preggo!" I'm beyond reality right now.

My sister had pregnancy problems, so I am trying to be _extreemly cautious _(even with my excitement) but I knew I could at least share this with you ladies. :hugs: Waiting for 9 am to call the doc for an appointment to verify and make a game plan if I have the issues my sister had. 

I'm *hoping an praying* this post can kick off a hot streak of BFP's here...everyone posting in the past few days are having loads of positive symptoms that I can say I have had or am having. I need some gassy girls bump buddies, so you all better get to testing!!! :winkwink:


----------



## joeybrooks

CelticStar said:


> 28329 said:
> 
> 
> Thank you! I'll test in 2 days. God, i hope we've done it. We covered our bases well. Done smep and used conceive plus.
> 
> I'm going to be using SMEP next cycle, OH isn't too happy cos he prefers every night :haha: I told him - "tough" :haha:
> 
> Joey, I'm so sorry about your Mum :hugs: Here's hoping that you get your BFP and your Mum gets the all clear :flower:
> 
> Hello and welcome Buckles! Ooo your symptoms sound good! FX'd you get your BFP as well :hugs:Click to expand...

CelticStar, thanks for your kind words, sorry it has taken me so long to respond, it has been a busy time.

Well, as you know I got my bfp, as it turns out I had two chances in October and I caught it second time around!!!! As for mum, well the DRs were right, they had caught it extremely early and were able to completely remove the cancer and she has now been told that she is cancer free and that she needs no further treatment.

I am so happy and feel so blessed!

Hope all is well with you and all the other ladies on the thread xo.


----------



## twinkle83

Hi girls new to this thread and love it..

Congrats Cera and joey...:happydance::happydance: Shower some babydust..
Mich ,Babygirl and heavyheart hope so u all get BFP.

AFM: I am 13dpiui tested today and got BFN..My af is due on 11th nov.Its very dissapointing..I am nauseas, slight sore bb,sick,cramping like af..Just praying to get BFP this time...


----------



## heavyheart

cera said:


> Good morning GG's,
> 
> Sorry about the power outages up north Ducky and Babygirl - hope you are dug out of the snow! Coleey and Chels...how are you all doing, any symptoms?! Dinidani, Frisbeemama and Mas, that sucks about being sick but everything I have read says colds during the 2WW are a great sign! Wanna, that 12 dpo spotting sounds like it could be IB with the temp drop! Hang in there Mich, Babygirl, Heavyheart as all that nausea and "bubble gut" may be the beginning of a :bfp: cause ...eeek... it was for me!
> 
> I tested Friday morning on my birthday like I planned on, took 6 tests (all different types) and got a super duper faint line on all of them, minus a "not-preg" on the digi, which I expected since they arn't normally sensitive. Tested over the weekend just to make sure that lines would get darker and today did my other digi, and got "preggo!" I'm beyond reality right now.
> 
> 
> My sister had pregnancy problems, so I am trying to be _extreemly cautious _(even with my excitement) but I knew I could at least share this with you ladies. :hugs: Waiting for 9 am to call the doc for an appointment to verify and make a game plan if I have the issues my sister had.
> 
> I'm *hoping an praying* this post can kick off a hot streak of BFP's here...everyone posting in the past few days are having loads of positive symptoms that I can say I have had or am having. I need some gassy girls bump buddies, so you all better get to testing!!! :winkwink:

congratulations hunny!!! wishing you a very healthy and happy 9months, you really deserve it xxx:happydance::happydance:


----------



## cera

heavyheart said:


> congratulations hunny!!! wishing you a very healthy and happy 9months, you really deserve it xxx:happydance::happydance:

Thx so much heavyheart! :hugs: How are you doing?!? My fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

cera said:


> Good morning GG's,
> 
> Sorry about the power outages up north Ducky and Babygirl - hope you are dug out of the snow! Coleey and Chels...how are you all doing, any symptoms?! Dinidani, Frisbeemama and Mas, that sucks about being sick but everything I have read says colds during the 2WW are a great sign! Wanna, that 12 dpo spotting sounds like it could be IB with the temp drop! Hang in there Mich, Babygirl, Heavyheart as all that nausea and "bubble gut" may be the beginning of a :bfp: cause ...eeek... it was for me!
> 
> I tested Friday morning on my birthday like I planned on, took 6 tests (all different types) and got a super duper faint line on all of them, minus a "not-preg" on the digi, which I expected since they arn't normally sensitive. Tested over the weekend just to make sure that lines would get darker and today did my other digi, and got "preggo!" I'm beyond reality right now.
> 
> My sister had pregnancy problems, so I am trying to be _extreemly cautious _(even with my excitement) but I knew I could at least share this with you ladies. :hugs: Waiting for 9 am to call the doc for an appointment to verify and make a game plan if I have the issues my sister had.
> 
> I'm *hoping an praying* this post can kick off a hot streak of BFP's here...everyone posting in the past few days are having loads of positive symptoms that I can say I have had or am having. I need some gassy girls bump buddies, so you all better get to testing!!! :winkwink:

WOW!! Congratulations Cera, I am sooooo excited for you, I hope you have a wonderful 9 months xxxx :hugs: :flower:

AFM - I am out, had spotting since Sat and think AF is going to make an appearance from tomorrow. I am going to give it a break this month and start again in Dec, need to get myself into the right frame of mind. Its lovely to hear success stories on here, can't wait for the day its my turn too :)


----------



## cera

I'm so sorry Wanna...I was praying that your temp dip was implantation! I know you are gunna take Nov off so wishing you that bfp for the new year!!! :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

cera said:


> Good morning GG's,
> 
> Sorry about the power outages up north Ducky and Babygirl - hope you are dug out of the snow! Coleey and Chels...how are you all doing, any symptoms?! Dinidani, Frisbeemama and Mas, that sucks about being sick but everything I have read says colds during the 2WW are a great sign! Wanna, that 12 dpo spotting sounds like it could be IB with the temp drop! Hang in there Mich, Babygirl, Heavyheart as all that nausea and "bubble gut" may be the beginning of a :bfp: cause ...eeek... it was for me!
> 
> I tested Friday morning on my birthday like I planned on, took 6 tests (all different types) and got a super duper faint line on all of them, minus a "not-preg" on the digi, which I expected since they arn't normally sensitive. Tested over the weekend just to make sure that lines would get darker and today did my other digi, and got "preggo!" I'm beyond reality right now.
> 
> My sister had pregnancy problems, so I am trying to be _extreemly cautious _(even with my excitement) but I knew I could at least share this with you ladies. :hugs: Waiting for 9 am to call the doc for an appointment to verify and make a game plan if I have the issues my sister had.
> 
> I'm *hoping an praying* this post can kick off a hot streak of BFP's here...everyone posting in the past few days are having loads of positive symptoms that I can say I have had or am having. I need some gassy girls bump buddies, so you all better get to testing!!! :winkwink:

YAY!!! i'm so excited for you!!! h&h 9 months to you, sweetie!!! :happydance:


----------



## mich31

Morning ladies.....
well i think im defo out this month girls? spotting this morning pink/light red blood which to me looks like the start of early AF? I dont understand though i was so sure i was pregnant i have lots of signs and this morning sickness is still getting me everyday! I am starting to think i am actually having problems conceiving, my 2 littles girls i got pregnant on the 1st try with both, this time its taken me a good few months. i am thinking that it may be something to do with the Lletz treatment i had done on my cervix in april this yr? x


----------



## ciel

i hope its not too late to join guys.. im 3DPO and i always have long cycle.. its CD51 to me now.. its my 6th cycle and every cycle i always symptom spot and theyre all different so i dunno what to expect this cycle.. its always been roller coaster for me.this time my symptoms are bleeding gums, mild cramping, and i feel like puking.. theyre not new to me but im always hopeful.. anyways, this thread is really amazing. i read it from the start and you guys are amazing.. kudos to everyone..


----------



## heavyheart

cera said:


> heavyheart said:
> 
> 
> congratulations hunny!!! wishing you a very healthy and happy 9months, you really deserve it xxx:happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thx so much heavyheart! :hugs: How are you doing?!? My fingers are crossed for you!!!Click to expand...

Aw thank you :hugs: well iam 13dpo today, sore bbs and feeling just yuck. Af due 2moro, i testes at 8 10 and 11dpo all bfn so ive given up for this cycle just waiting on the witch so i can get on to next cycle. I was so down but ive picked myself back up again and going to concentrate on being happy and the run up to christmas. xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Hey GGs! I havent posted in a while.. Im sorry! Theres sooooo much drama going on around here its insane and really none of it is really mine!! GAH! ANYWAY
CONGRATS CERA!!!! I wish nothing but the best for you dear!
I personally have absolutely NO idea when or if I have Od since my mc a month ago.. I still havent had a period though so Im kindof hoping for the best but at the same time I know its unlikely that I could be pregnant since I have absolutely no idea if I even Od..


----------



## twinkle83

Hey Ciel welcome to the theard and allthe best for this cycle
Heavy heart lots of luck hope so u get BFP..
Mich I am so sorry that u spotted but wait and dont loss hope till u get BFP

AFM- 14dpiui tested again today n BFN..My af due date is 11th nov so 2 more days to go..finger crossed to get BFP this time..


----------



## Mas1118

AF got me again, I'm so mad and disappointed it just royally sucks! I'm about ready to give up but we've gone so far, to quit now would just make me feel even worse. It was gray and foggy today and I was glad, it mimicked how I felt. Now it's onto injectibles, with last iui, then I guess ivf unless I lose my mind by then.

Congrats to the BFP, I really am happy for you all and sorry to those AF got.


----------



## duckytwins

Mas1118 said:


> AF got me again, I'm so mad and disappointed it just royally sucks! I'm about ready to give up but we've gone so far, to quit now would just make me feel even worse. It was gray and foggy today and I was glad, it mimicked how I felt. Now it's onto injectibles, with last iui, then I guess ivf unless I lose my mind by then.
> 
> Congrats to the BFP, I really am happy for you all and sorry to those AF got.

:hugs: i'm sorry hun


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry Mas :( :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

so gassy today, girls! and i can't blame it on the cat anymore... the boys are on to me!! :blush:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> AF got me again, I'm so mad and disappointed it just royally sucks! I'm about ready to give up but we've gone so far, to quit now would just make me feel even worse. It was gray and foggy today and I was glad, it mimicked how I felt. Now it's onto injectibles, with last iui, then I guess ivf unless I lose my mind by then.
> 
> Congrats to the BFP, I really am happy for you all and sorry to those AF got.

So sorry Mas :hugs: its so frustrating, take care of yourself x


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies thought id let you all know i got my bfp today!!!! so happy and emotional:wacko::happydance::happydance:

So sorry to everyone who got af - wishing you all the best for next month

Hope everyone else is keeping well xxx


----------



## mich31

Hi ladies...
well im defo out this month having a really bed heavy crampy AF which started yesterday! am still very nausues though so not sure what that could be.
Mas- so sorry you never got your bfp . im gonna try again though. xxx


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> AF got me again, I'm so mad and disappointed it just royally sucks! I'm about ready to give up but we've gone so far, to quit now would just make me feel even worse. It was gray and foggy today and I was glad, it mimicked how I felt. Now it's onto injectibles, with last iui, then I guess ivf unless I lose my mind by then.
> 
> Congrats to the BFP, I really am happy for you all and sorry to those AF got.

I'm so very sorry, Mas. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## cera

mich31 said:


> Hi ladies...
> well im defo out this month having a really bed heavy crampy AF which started yesterday! am still very nausues though so not sure what that could be.
> Mas- so sorry you never got your bfp . im gonna try again though. xxx

Sorry that stupid witch got you, Mich. :hugs:


----------



## cera

heavyheart said:


> Hi ladies thought id let you all know i got my bfp today!!!! so happy and emotional:wacko::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sorry to everyone who got af - wishing you all the best for next month
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping well xxx

OHHHH Heavyheart!! I AM SO over-joyously happy for you!!! Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## duckytwins

heavyheart said:


> Hi ladies thought id let you all know i got my bfp today!!!! so happy and emotional:wacko::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sorry to everyone who got af - wishing you all the best for next month
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping well xxx

congrats! h&h 9 months to you!!!:happydance:


----------



## mich31

I have just read up on taking soy isoflavones to help with ovulation so im gonna buy some today and start them! i have read alot of sucess stories so fingers crossed. There a natural product too so dont see the harm in trying them. xx


----------



## Abii

*I GOT MY BFP!!*
https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
:happydance::happydance:happydance:
OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
:cloud9:


----------



## cera

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

AHHHH!!!! So excited for you Abii!!!!!!! WOOO HOOOO!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## JasmineAshlee

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

Just in time for your birthday! Congratulations :D:D:D:D:D


----------



## WannaBtheMum

heavyheart said:


> Hi ladies thought id let you all know i got my bfp today!!!! so happy and emotional:wacko::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sorry to everyone who got af - wishing you all the best for next month
> 
> Hope everyone else is keeping well xxx

Congratulations :happydance: Great News. I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Abii said:


> *I GOT MY BFP!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> OMG!!! i still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

Congratulations Abii :happydance: very excited for you. This is been an exciting couple of days on here :)


----------



## duckytwins

congrats abii! h&h 9 months to you too!!


----------



## Abii

thank you ladies so much:]
i couldn't of gotten where i am today without you guys:hugs:
i give full credit to bnb for my FIRST EVER +pregnancy test!:happydance:
goodluck ladies still waiting to test and dust to those who the witch got this month.
xx


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats abii and heavy heart, so happy for you both!


----------



## Mas1118

Well I have officially had the shortest period in my life. Not even one day. It started mon aft with light spotting and cramping, went away for the evening so I hoped it was IB ( kinda late but you never know) and then it was back in the morning a little heavier so I was like " stupid witch" then it was gone again and hasn't returned, just light beigy pink when I wipe. I have an appt Friday for u/s and bw so I'm gonna get them to test for pg.
It's very unlikely but just to be sure before I start poking myself with needles, lol.


----------



## babygirl1

heavyheart said:


> hi ladies thought id let you all know i got my bfp today!!!! So happy and emotional:wacko::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sorry to everyone who got af - wishing you all the best for next month
> 
> hope everyone else is keeping well xxx

wooooohoooooooooooooooooooo awesome happy and healthy and woooohoooooooooooo lol 


yay im so excitedfor you!


----------



## babygirl1

abii said:


> *i got my bfp!!*
> https://i174.photobucket.com/albums/w102/babyloveme4/1109010948.jpg
> :happydance::happydance:happydance:
> Omg!!! I still cant believe it...:blush:
> :cloud9:

wooooooooohoooooooooooo for you too! 
Yay
happy and healthy 9 to ya 
woohooo


----------



## babygirl1

Well im super excited to come back today and see 2 new bfps!! wootwoot

I tested the other day and BFN..but im confused as to what the deal is
because one app says im 3 days late
another app ( yeah im crazy and have 2 different ones because i wasnt sure which would be better) says im due on friday..ugh
today i had the weirdest cravings...i was craving a particular salad from Panera bread..while explaining the salad to a friend i had the craziest and most vivid taste of really saucy macaroni with lots of grated cheese in my mouth...so I went to the cafe at work and they had chicken parm sammiches..it took me exactly 45 seconds to inhale my sammich!!!


----------



## Abii

babygirl1 said:


> Well im super excited to come back today and see 2 new bfps!! wootwoot
> 
> I tested the other day and BFN..but im confused as to what the deal is
> because one app says im 3 days late
> another app ( yeah im crazy and have 2 different ones because i wasnt sure which would be better) says im due on friday..ugh
> today i had the weirdest cravings...i was craving a particular salad from Panera bread..while explaining the salad to a friend i had the craziest and most vivid taste of really saucy macaroni with lots of grated cheese in my mouth...so I went to the cafe at work and they had chicken parm sammiches..it took me exactly 45 seconds to inhale my sammich!!!

awwhhh yay.
Lets hope this is a sign.
We would love if you could join us in the first tri soon:hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations girlies! I'm so happy for you all! :hugs: My fingers & toes are crossed for you Mas! :) 

Good luck to everyone who's still waiting :hugs: xx


----------



## mich31

Morning ladies...
congrats to those who all got their bfp's.. well today was my official day for AF but 2 days ago started bleeding? AF usually lasts for at least 6days but already its almost stopped? still having pregnancy symptoms- very nauseus,spots,fuller boobs! really dont understand what is going on with my body right now? i am gonna buy a pregnancy test this morning and do a test in about 4hrs, not sure why but its just in the back of my mind because i feel very very pregnant but have had a bleed? i have even put on weight in the last week my usual jeans are very tight and cant do them up, im a usual slim size 10 but clothes are defo tighter? xx


----------



## Mas1118

I had my appt today, bfn! Again but I'm starting new drugs tonight, femara and puregon injections then our 3rd iui, so I will keep you all posted. I'm cd 4 right now, I go back next fri which is mine and hubbies birthday so maybe well get some good follies for a present, lol.


----------



## duckytwins

Mich, that all sounds promising. Maybe the bleed was implantation?? Crossables crossed!


----------



## duckytwins

Mas, sorry to hear about the bfn. I hope this cycle is it for you!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Sounds promising Mich!!! 
Im sorry Mas :( just think we could be bump buddies in the next few cycles! Dont give up hope!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm being optimistic this cycle, I feel good which is better than the last few months when I was super depressed, so that starts things off on a higher note from the get go, new drugs which I've heard good things about. I'll keep you all posted on what I hear at my appt on Friday!


----------



## cera

Good morning GG's,

How is everyone doing this Sunday? :coffee:

Mas, when is your birthday this month??? 
Mich, did you ever get and take that test last Thursday??? 
Babygirl, you too... any news!? 
Dini, Frisbee still got those dang colds...hope you both are feeling better!

This tread has been eery silent the past few days for being such a _gassy_ crowd!!!!! :blush: I can't continue to keep our namesake alive all by myself! DH doesn't buy it anymore that mine are so bad :sick: cause my girlies are slacking!

I miss the updates girls!!!!!!!!! :friends:


----------



## frisbeemama12

haha Im gassy still haha, I seem to be bloated no matter what or how much I eat :/ I hope thats a good sign cause this didnt start until a couple weeks ago. And NO Cera I am not sick anymore!!! YAY!!!!! It was awful, sinus, sore throat, no appetite and EXHAUSTED. Im FINALLY over it though, occasionally Ill still sneeze or cough but the rough part is over. How are you doing Cera?


----------



## Coleey

Sorry, I've been busy with moving! :) Still gassy! Just had buffalo wings for dinner. It was my OHs choice, but he'll be regretting it later on! :rofl: My LO is letting rip today too! :D 

How are you all doing? Hope you have all had lovely weekends! :) xx


----------



## babygirl1

I have been here..i took a test it was Neg. But she still hasnt showed her ugly face soooooooo lord only knows.


----------



## babygirl1

So I've been talking with a friend and skulking around on google.
I had 2 "clumps" of extremely sticky very clear stretchie mucus come out today at 2 different times. 
I had a hormonal outburst like 2 hours ago where i raged and bit everyone's heads off in my path...then 2 mins later i was fine! 

everything i eat is making me feel sick and bloated.

Still no witch yet though.


----------



## frisbeemama12

WOAH Babygirl, you are making me do a double take to make sure I didnt post that. It seems we have the EXACT same symptoms!! What could it be though if its not AF on her way :/


----------



## duckytwins

wow! good luck babygirl and frisbee! crossables crossed!


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> WOAH Babygirl, you are making me do a double take to make sure I didnt post that. It seems we have the EXACT same symptoms!! What could it be though if its not AF on her way :/



Well its good that someone can understand what the heck i mean lol
cause no one else can
forget DH he's a dork with this stuff lol


Still nothing today
its like come on just come already.. I refuse to take another test to see a negative!


----------



## duckytwins

babygirl, how many dpo are you?


----------



## babygirl1

duckytwins said:


> babygirl, how many dpo are you?

this is where I am all sorts of confused.
i have 2 apps that i use to track...1 says that i am 8 days late for AF, but i think this one is based only on 28 day cycles it wouldnt let me change it.

I have 33 day cycles on an average. Longest one ever being 36 days.

my other app that allows me to change the cycle length states that i should have Ovulated on October 28...I was due on 11/11 for period..havent gotten it
i guess this would make me about 18 dpo...but if its a 36 it'd be 15 days. im tottaly confused.


----------



## heavyheart

good luck girlies, fingers crossed for you both :thumbup: xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

:dust: to you babygirl! I have an app that actually charts when I say my period starts and ends and Ive had it for about 6 months so its charted my cycles and gives me a rough average length. Im not sure if it would be different after my miscarriage mid-October but going my my app (saying that when I started bleeding with my mc was a period) I am 1 day late for AF.. Im like you Babygirl, I refuse to take a test because I dont want to see another BFN


----------



## Coleey

I'm scared to take a test too, especially after last month. If the witch doesn't show by the 20th I'll test. 

All crossables crossed for you both! :hugs: xx


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> haha Im gassy still haha, I seem to be bloated no matter what or how much I eat :/ I hope thats a good sign cause this didnt start until a couple weeks ago. And NO Cera I am not sick anymore!!! YAY!!!!! It was awful, sinus, sore throat, no appetite and EXHAUSTED. Im FINALLY over it though, occasionally Ill still sneeze or cough but the rough part is over. How are you doing Cera?

Hey girl, super happy you're over your cold! Being sick is the worst when you are trying to track your symptoms, kinda screws everything up! Feelin good here - no ms yet, but the insomnia and heartburn at night is killing me! :grr:


----------



## cera

Frisbee, Coleey and Babygirl...can NOT wait for you girls to :test: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

FINGERSXED!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> :dust: to you babygirl! I have an app that actually charts when I say my period starts and ends and Ive had it for about 6 months so its charted my cycles and gives me a rough average length. Im not sure if it would be different after my miscarriage mid-October but going my my app (saying that when I started bleeding with my mc was a period) I am 1 day late for AF.. Im like you Babygirl, I refuse to take a test because I dont want to see another BFN

which app do you have
i have period tracker and womans log.

I know it has to be hard for you. my sister had 3 mc's before my nephew..he's such a special kid too..so wise!


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> Frisbee, Coleey and Babygirl...can NOT wait for you girls to :test: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FINGERSXED!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

haha i wanted to test tonite..figured let me go to dollar tree and buy one....they were all out.

they've been out of them since last month!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Probably a sign Babygirl!!! just try and be patient. :/ Thanks Cera! I am VERY happy to be over my sickyness! BLEH! And Im holding out on testing until I get some hardcore symptoms because Im only 1 day late according to my app (which is a period tracker that has a flower pot on it babygirl, it has a flower and PT on the icon.. sorry hahaha) Im going 10.5 hours away for about 4 days so Im hoping it gets my mind off it for a while :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

OH. MY. GOSH. LADIES!!!!! I Need your help!!!!! Someone *invert* this please!!!!!!! Im not sure if Im just seeing things but I keep looking and I keep seeing a faint bfp!!!!!!!!!
I do NOT want to get my hopes up! someone help!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 33


----------



## Bean66

I don't know how to invert but I can see a line! Do you have a pink dye one to confirm? Congratulations!!

I don't post much but I stalk this trend!


----------



## Bean66

Everyone disapeared. Frisbeemama have you done another test or are you waiting for FMU?

Got my fingers crossed for you. Hope it's your sticky bean.


----------



## babygirl1

Bean66 said:


> Everyone disapeared. Frisbeemama have you done another test or are you waiting for FMU?
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for you. Hope it's your sticky bean.

i inverted the pic..hope it helps
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0003.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 25


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> OH. MY. GOSH. LADIES!!!!! I Need your help!!!!! Someone *invert* this please!!!!!!! Im not sure if Im just seeing things but I keep looking and I keep seeing a faint bfp!!!!!!!!!
> I do NOT want to get my hopes up! someone help!!!

Ok im sitting here and im driving my self bananas.

I bought a test similar to that last week at Walgreens...and now that I look at yours im wondering if I read my test wrong........omg

Im at work so i cant go and fetch the box and directions lol.

I cant remember if i was supposed to see 2 lines like you have one in one window the other in the other...or a plus in one window and a line in the other.

omg

its going to make me nuts..because you'rs looks like mine lol

which if i only needed 2 lines then well im a moron

omg

i wanna go home now now now now now

I did however call the dr's office as i had some blood work done (routine stuff ) for my physical on friday...and asked them to add a preggo test
the lady is calling the lab to see if it can be added ...im hoping im not too late.

I was going to go out at lunch and buy a stick to pee on lol and i didnt damnit!!!!!!


----------



## Abii

frisbeemama12 said:


> OH. MY. GOSH. LADIES!!!!! I Need your help!!!!! Someone *invert* this please!!!!!!! Im not sure if Im just seeing things but I keep looking and I keep seeing a faint bfp!!!!!!!!!
> I do NOT want to get my hopes up! someone help!!!

you dont even have to invert it to see it lol.
i see it perfectly fine without it being inverted, but it was alot darkeronce inverted.
CONGRATULATIONS!!! i hope this is a sticky one for you:hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks girls! I'm driving all day today but bought the good first response pink dye and will take one first thing in the am with fmu!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Babygirl I hope its a BFP for you too!! You seem to have the exact same symptoms as me!


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Babygirl I hope its a BFP for you too!! You seem to have the exact same symptoms as me!

I too am in the car...pnly I'm not driving I was just about to go into physical therapy for my first appt....the firemen showed up while I was waiting for the elevator...seems to be three people stuck in the elevator..no therapy for me..and good thing cause about five mins ago I was a tad gassy...omg I think I killed everything in my truck n me...holy gross...pooor hubby tonight


----------



## cera

babygirl1 said:


> cera said:
> 
> 
> Frisbee, Coleey and Babygirl...can NOT wait for you girls to :test: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FINGERSXED!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> haha i wanted to test tonite..figured let me go to dollar tree and buy one....they were all out.
> 
> they've been out of them since last month!Click to expand...

Not sure where you live, but if it's near the east coast of Florida, maybe it's cause I bought them all!!! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha:


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> OH. MY. GOSH. LADIES!!!!! I Need your help!!!!! Someone *invert* this please!!!!!!! Im not sure if Im just seeing things but I keep looking and I keep seeing a faint bfp!!!!!!!!!
> I do NOT want to get my hopes up! someone help!!!

HOLY CRAP girl - that's a LINE!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: YEEEHAWWW!


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cera said:
> 
> 
> Frisbee, Coleey and Babygirl...can NOT wait for you girls to :test: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FINGERSXED!!!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> haha i wanted to test tonite..figured let me go to dollar tree and buy one....they were all out.
> 
> they've been out of them since last month!Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure where you live, but if it's near the east coast of Florida, maybe it's cause I bought them all!!! :rofl: :haha: :rofl: :haha:
> 
> View attachment 297753Click to expand...

I am in NJ but im thinking they shipped them all to you hahaha!


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> frisbeemama12 said:
> 
> 
> OH. MY. GOSH. LADIES!!!!! I Need your help!!!!! Someone *invert* this please!!!!!!! Im not sure if Im just seeing things but I keep looking and I keep seeing a faint bfp!!!!!!!!!
> I do NOT want to get my hopes up! someone help!!!
> 
> HOLY CRAP girl - that's a LINE!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: YEEEHAWWW!Click to expand...

p.s. i was at work when i inverted so i didnt really look..but my coworker said well tickle me pink..or blue lol


----------



## Wishin4BFP

I'll be testing tomorrow morning.. I've been soo bloated & gassy for the past two weeks had some watery discharge and my nipples hurt but not my bbs.. It's cd29 idk if that's too early to test? Considering idk when I ovulate ;/


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good Luck Wishin4!!! Crossing everything for you ladies :) Im taking a test in the morning!


----------



## Wishin4BFP

frisbeemama12 said:


> Good Luck Wishin4!!! Crossing everything for you ladies :) Im taking a test in the morning!

Good luck let us know n thanks


----------



## Coleey

I'm so excited for you sweetheart, let us know how the fmu test goes! :happydance:

Good luck Babygirl and Wishing4! :hugs: I'll be testing next week, as I won't be able to get a test until then. We've spent so much money on things for our new house, but hopefully I'll be very late by then :) xx


----------



## heavyheart

Iam stalking frisbeemama12 and babygirl1!!!!! i so saw a line on your last test without having to strain or invert frisbeemama12:thumbup:

Everything crossed for you both!!! :hugs: :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## heavyheart

Coleey said:


> I'm so excited for you sweetheart, let us know how the fmu test goes! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck Babygirl and Wishing4! :hugs: I'll be testing next week, as I won't be able to get a test until then. We've spent so much money on things for our new house, but hopefully I'll be very late by then :) xx

Best of luck coleey :hugs::dust::dust: fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## cera

Wishin4BFP said:


> I'll be testing tomorrow morning.. I've been soo bloated & gassy for the past two weeks had some watery discharge and my nipples hurt but not my bbs.. It's cd29 idk if that's too early to test? Considering idk when I ovulate ;/

Hey Wishin4BFP! I'm a POASer so I say :test: :haha: 
I got a my super faint BFP at CD27, and it was white as day the days prior, CD25 and 26. It seems some ladies are happier testing all the time and some are better waiting cause they don't like seeing those BFN...just gotta figure out what works for you!! 

Whenever you do test...goooooooooood luck!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## cera

Coleey said:


> I'm so excited for you sweetheart, let us know how the fmu test goes! :happydance:
> 
> Good luck Babygirl and Wishing4! :hugs: I'll be testing next week, as I won't be able to get a test until then. We've spent so much money on things for our new house, but hopefully I'll be very late by then :) xx

OHHHH...Can't wait for ya Coleey!!! :hugs: Do you have a guess what DPO you may be on?!?! And what day next week will you test??


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> Thanks girls! I'm driving all day today but bought the good first response pink dye and will take one first thing in the am with fmu!!

I am wondering where you live at Frisbee cause it's morning on the US east coast and I am practically peeing my pants waiting to see your FRER results!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wishin4BFP

cera said:


> Wishin4BFP said:
> 
> 
> I'll be testing tomorrow morning.. I've been soo bloated & gassy for the past two weeks had some watery discharge and my nipples hurt but not my bbs.. It's cd29 idk if that's too early to test? Considering idk when I ovulate ;/
> 
> Hey Wishin4BFP! I'm a POASer so I say :test: :haha:
> I got a my super faint BFP at CD27, and it was white as day the days prior, CD25 and 26. It seems some ladies are happier testing all the time and some are better waiting cause they don't like seeing those BFN...just gotta figure out what works for you!!
> 
> Whenever you do test...goooooooooood luck!!!!!!!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Ok I took my test when I woke up used equate blue dye ive never used it before .. It was negative but very faint not that it matters bc there was only one line but hopefully it's too early and I get my BFP.. I really feel pregnant but I was disappointed to see one line :/ ugh good luck everyone! & congrats all on your BFPs


----------



## Coleey

Bless ya hun! :D After last cycle I decided to relax and just go with the flow this month. I have no idea how many dpo I am, but I know I've od as my cm has changed and theres been loads of it for ages! I'm struggling to get out of bed in the morning, I'm super bloated, gassy and my pee is bright yellow lol. It'll probably be Thursday I test! :) 

How are you doing hun? xx


----------



## Wishin4BFP

Coleey said:


> Bless ya hun! :D After last cycle I decided to relax and just go with the flow this month. I have no idea how many dpo I am, but I know I've od as my cm has changed and theres been loads of it for ages! I'm struggling to get out of bed in the morning, I'm super bloated, gassy and my pee is bright yellow lol. It'll probably be Thursday I test! :)
> 
> How are you doing hun? xx

I have all the same symptoms! Ive never had watery discharge but got it for a couple days.. I'm gonna wait and test again if AF doesn't show up ;/ good luck sweetie! I was in and out of sleep all night last night.. Woke up at two so I could pee & I never wake up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night.


----------



## Coleey

Wishin4BFP said:


> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Bless ya hun! :D After last cycle I decided to relax and just go with the flow this month. I have no idea how many dpo I am, but I know I've od as my cm has changed and theres been loads of it for ages! I'm struggling to get out of bed in the morning, I'm super bloated, gassy and my pee is bright yellow lol. It'll probably be Thursday I test! :)
> 
> How are you doing hun? xx
> 
> I have all the same symptoms! Ive never had watery discharge but got it for a couple days.. I'm gonna wait and test again if AF doesn't show up ;/ good luck sweetie! I was in and out of sleep all night last night.. Woke up at two so I could pee & I never wake up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night.Click to expand...

Eek! Sounds really promising hun, my fingers are crossed! :D 
Try not to get disheartened by bfns hun. I was about 8 weeks pregnant with my son before I got a bfp, but I just knew I was! :)

xx


----------



## Wishin4BFP

Coleey said:


> Wishin4BFP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coleey said:
> 
> 
> Bless ya hun! :D After last cycle I decided to relax and just go with the flow this month. I have no idea how many dpo I am, but I know I've od as my cm has changed and theres been loads of it for ages! I'm struggling to get out of bed in the morning, I'm super bloated, gassy and my pee is bright yellow lol. It'll probably be Thursday I test! :)
> 
> How are you doing hun? xx
> 
> I have all the same symptoms! Ive never had watery discharge but got it for a couple days.. I'm gonna wait and test again if AF doesn't show up ;/ good luck sweetie! I was in and out of sleep all night last night.. Woke up at two so I could pee & I never wake up to go to the bathroom in the middle of the night.Click to expand...
> 
> Eek! Sounds really promising hun, my fingers are crossed! :D
> Try not to get disheartened by bfns hun. I was about 8 weeks pregnant with my son before I got a bfp, but I just knew I was! :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Thank you so much :))


----------



## frisbeemama12

cera said:


> frisbeemama12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm driving all day today but bought the good first response pink dye and will take one first thing in the am with fmu!!
> 
> I am wondering where you live at Frisbee cause it's morning on the US east coast and I am practically peeing my pants waiting to see your FRER results!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

Cera youre too funny! Its 10:15 here and I took a test about half an hour ago!!!

:happydance: :bunny: :yipee: :headspin: :ninja: :loopy: :dance: :wohoo:

I just hope this one is sticky :cry: I dont know If I could handle 3 miscarriages in 1 year....
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0007.jpg
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 22


----------



## heavyheart

frisbeemama12 said:


> cera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frisbeemama12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm driving all day today but bought the good first response pink dye and will take one first thing in the am with fmu!!
> 
> I am wondering where you live at Frisbee cause it's morning on the US east coast and I am practically peeing my pants waiting to see your FRER results!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cera youre too funny! Its 10:15 here and I took a test about half an hour ago!!!
> 
> :happydance: :bunny: :yipee: :headspin: :ninja: :loopy: :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> I just hope this one is sticky :cry: I dont know If I could handle 3 miscarriages in 1 year....Click to expand...

Oh congratulations!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Wishing you the very best and stickiest bean!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Awww massive congrats hun! :cloud9: Stick little one xx


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> cera said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frisbeemama12 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I'm driving all day today but bought the good first response pink dye and will take one first thing in the am with fmu!!
> 
> I am wondering where you live at Frisbee cause it's morning on the US east coast and I am practically peeing my pants waiting to see your FRER results!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Cera youre too funny! Its 10:15 here and I took a test about half an hour ago!!!
> 
> :happydance: :bunny: :yipee: :headspin: :ninja: :loopy: :dance: :wohoo:
> 
> I just hope this one is sticky :cry: I dont know If I could handle 3 miscarriages in 1 year....Click to expand...

im crying happy happy tears! omg girl thats a beauuuuuuutiful pee stick =)



I'll know tomorrow at 1230 going to the dr and they did the test on the blood.

im nervous as all heck!


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Babygirl! Hoping for good news :) xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Goodluck Babygirl! Im crossing everything!! :dust:


----------



## babygirl1

I got the results from the dr and the test is negative.

blah...trying again next month


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry it was negative hun. :hugs: Has the witch shown up yet? You're not out until she's shown up! :)

xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry babygirl :( it might still be early though right?


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im sorry babygirl :( it might still be early though right?

I am not sure anymore lol NO witch yet...doesnt ever feel like she'll come hmmph

It was a blood test though...but it was taken monday...hmm i am not sure if it would be too early for blood.'


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats frisbee!!! Wow that is great!
Sorry to those with bfn.
FXed for those waiting for BFP!
I go for iui 3 tomorrow, new drugs this month, femara cd 4 to 8 and puregon ( follistim) injections cd 8 to 11, I have 2 nice big follicles and an E2 level at 1300+ with a lining of over 10 which is way better than my numbers on clomid! So here's hoping and praying that this is the month.


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Mas! Keeping my fxd for you :hugs: xx


----------



## babygirl1

I hope everyone's doing well! Iam still waiting waiting waiting..even though i got the dr confirmed neg..still no AF...weird


----------



## frisbeemama12

Theres still hope till she shows her ugly face! :dust: :dust:


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Theres still hope till she shows her ugly face! :dust: :dust:

I'd like to think that lol.

HOw are you feeling?
sick? anything?


----------



## frisbeemama12

no not really.. every now and then Ill feel a touch of SLIGHT nausea, but it goes away before I can really think about it. I got a SUPER DARK BFP this morning! Im hoping its a good sign since they are all getting darker and they are actually more dark than the ones I took in october.. Im crossing everything!! Im hoping this is a sticky lil one!


----------



## Mas1118

That's great Frisbee! Hope they just keep getting darker! It'll stick this time!
I had my iui's done Sunday and Monday, and all went well, my numbers are great. I had an E2 of 2200+ so it would have risen even more after the HCG trigger shot (ovidrel), and OH had counts post wash of 26 million and the next day they jumped to 36.5 million post wash, so really good. I had 2 mature follicles and my high E2 gives them an indication that they are good quality eggs. So I'm now in the TWW but I can't even really symptom spot-I started progesterone suppositories this morning (super messy btw) and the side effects are the same as pregnancy and pms s/e. Sore boobs, nausea, tiredness etc...... So I guess I just have to wait to test.


----------



## frisbeemama12

WOW that sounds like a lot Mas! Im hoping and crossing everything for you! I hope you get that BFP you deserve SOON!


----------



## Mas1118

I don't even know what well do if it doesn't work next month, probably take some time and do natural for a bit. I must remain positive though:thumbup:But all these appt's, hormones and bfn's are stealing my positivity:cry: and making me :wacko:


----------



## cera

Morning GG's - how is everyone? Threads quite again and I need my "GG fix"!! 


Babygirl... AF still a no show?! :af:
Coleey & Wishing ... arn't u both testing this week?!? :test:
Frisbee...how you feeling, you watching that line get darker?! :happydance:
Mas...fingersxed for ya - throwing positivity your way!

Any other GG's have current news!?!? :shrug: It's been a while since anyone else besides the few of us have posted. Where my girls at!?????????


----------



## Coleey

Wishing you loads of luck Mas, I really hope this is your month! :hugs: 

Ceerrraaaaaa! How are you honey? All good here, still late and testing tomorrow. :) I had to stop my LO from nursing last night as it was killing me! :( It felt like razorblades.. :wacko: xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

OWWWW! I know that feeling Coleey!
Hello again Cera! Im doing good, I actually havent gone out and bought any more hpts cause I dont want to even get the option to see them get fainter hahaha Im going to my dr to get a blood test and see how high my hcg is, then we are moving the 4th of december 10.5 HOURS away from where we live now! :wacko: 
As for symptoms, Im starting to feel very uncomfortable at night which is what happened with my DD and I feel like I have some indigestion even though I ate about 8 hours ago... Which in turn is making me feel nauseated. My bbs are a little sore today but nothing to really complain about yet, and I keep getting that pulling feeling on both sides when I stand up or stretch that feel like Im pulling a muscle on both sides.. OUCH!!
And in keeping true to the GGs name, Im sssoooooo gassy! but at least they dont smell and are the quiet ones right now :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

Those all sound like good symptoms frisbee, keep em coming! I thought you just moved?

Good luck Coleey! FXed for you!

Hi Cera! I pop in often but don't always post.
I wonder how Celtic is?

I'm feeling good today, I had some weird twingy pinching pains last night while washings dishes, in my lower back on right side and on the front lower right at the same time, it was inside though, like a nerve was being twisted. Kinda like when they are doing the iui and you can feeling them pinching around inside there. It was pretty sharp the pains but vague as well cause they were inside, but it was weird that it was feltin my back and my front. Anyway that's my 1st symptom spot, tehe.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Heres hoping thats an awesome sign Mas!! and yes, I did just move, we temporarily moved in with family in between moves with DH's job. We had to be out of the first place by the end of Sept and didnt get this new place until last week hahaha.


----------



## Mas1118

Well congrats on your new place, I'm sure it will be a releif to be in your own space again, especially with a lil one one the way:)


----------



## frisbeemama12

YES. We cant WAIT to get in our new place! Its very tough going from my Dh DD and myself, to doing everything for them AND mother and 2 (over 20 yr old) brothers. No one in this house does anything (dishes laundry cleaning etc.) Dh and I do EVERYTHING here, even when we just come to visit! I hate that we had to be here this long already! BLEH! Ill be MUCH more relaxed when I only have to worry about feeding my OWN family and cleaning my OWN house and doing my OWN family's laundry.... Sorry for the vent.. Im very frustrated cant you tell? :haha:


----------



## Mas1118

That's ok frisbee, I totally understand! We have stayed with family ourselves in the past and I get it. You'll be on


----------



## Mas1118

Opps hit post by accident. Meant to say you'll be on:cloud9: when you and your family are in your new place!


----------



## Mas1118

I have absolutely terrible gas today! It is super loud and long ones too! My DS keeps looking at me like " OMG"


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, how's everyone? Just popping in to say hello, dh and I are having a break from ttc this month, I feel better for it :) I didn't take my clomid as we are having the month off but last two months taking it I have ov cd17, which is tomorrow, so I took an opk last night and got two lines although not both equally dark. I had a couple of days lead in last month so really very pleased that my body is ov without the drugs, hoping when I take them next month it will mean I am getting better quality eggs that might stick :) 
Good luck to everyone testing this month
Frisbeemamma-not sure if I congratulated you on an earlier post, if not CONGRATULATIONS :) :hugs: :dust:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Mas1118 said:


> I have absolutely terrible gas today! It is super loud and long ones too! My DS keeps looking at me like " OMG"

oh my word Ive had such painful gas bubbles tonight! When they finally work their way out they arent smelly or long but they are a touch rumbly hahaha luckily I was somewhere relatively loud so that no one could hear them!


----------



## Mas1118

I have my farts under control today thank god! We have an audit at work, lol.


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> Morning GG's - how is everyone? Threads quite again and I need my "GG fix"!!
> 
> 
> Babygirl... AF still a no show?! :af:
> Coleey & Wishing ... arn't u both testing this week?!? :test:
> Frisbee...how you feeling, you watching that line get darker?! :happydance:
> Mas...fingersxed for ya - throwing positivity your way!
> 
> Any other GG's have current news!?!? :shrug: It's been a while since anyone else besides the few of us have posted. Where my girls at!?????????[/QUOTE
> 
> Hello everyone..not sure if you celebrate thanksgiving or not but who can resist a holiday to stuff yourself =) so gobble til ya wobble lol
> 
> STILLLLLLLLL NO AF!!


----------



## cera

Hi Wanna... missed you girl. Super glad your body is getting the swing of things - it's a great feeling that it starts working the way it should...lots of luck your way!

Wow babygirl - have you tested again!?!? I haven't bought any more hpt's in a while so your stores should have a few for you up there now!!! :haha:

Coleey...I'm still waiting for your bfp everytime I log on...almost peeing my pants in anticipation!!!

Frisbee and Mas - uggghhh gas is awful after stuffing your face with turkey, gravy, potatoes, and pie... why do they smell so bad coming out when eating it all together smells sooooo good?!?!

Anyone heard from Wishing...hope she got her bfp and is just waiting a few days to post to us! 

Had a great thanksgiving as we told DH's immediate family, even though it was early. Figure if my little dude or dudette doesn't stick, I would want them to know anyways for support. Hope if you did celebrate Thxgiving yesterday, it was wonderful for you all too!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I thought about that too Cera, telling the fam right now, but we decided against it since I still have very little to no symptoms and Ive had 2 miscarriages back to back. We are moving in a week and have decided to tell the families by Christmas :)


----------



## CelticStar

Hello girls!

Sorry I've been really quiet, got married on 9th November and have been feeling really ill since before that, plus I got a touch of the old depression kicking in again, think it's just cos I've had so much happen in the last few months.

Can I just say congratulations to everyone who has got their :bfp: since I was last on but especially to heavyheart, if anyone "deserves" to be pregnant sweetheart it's you! :hugs:

I've got my first scan next Thursday which I can't wait for!

Me and DH have been considering a move back up North for me as being around my true friends and family made me realise exactly how much I missed them all and I would love to be close to them at this point in my life. Not sure on whether we'll go for it though as DH would have to stay down South to work and then just come to me on a weekend - not exactly a great start to married life!
It's something we're discussing though and I'll see how I feel about it in a few months time, I'm almost sure we'll do it though, for the rent on a one bed flat down here, we could get a three bed house back home! We'll have to move anyway once baby is born as there's just not enough room where we are now...

Anyway! That's my news and stuff....Really good to see the bfp's still coming, I've updated the first page in celebration LOL!!


----------



## duckytwins

just got back from vacation. trying to catch up...


----------



## babygirl1

duckytwins said:


> just got back from vacation. trying to catch up...

welcome back! Vacation hmmph and you didnt take us

whateverrrrrrrrrrrr lol u left us here amid a cloud of some very very veryvery very very noxious gases lol


----------



## babygirl1

Hello Gasious ones lol!

No I havent taken another test..im so weirded out by the blood test being negative..that im afraid to do it again..because it will be like ripping the bandaid off again! 

I did however say if i didnt get it by Sunday I would test again.

I mean im at like 16 days or solate.

still nothingg


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats on your marriage Celtic!! How exciting! I hope you feel better soon. I agree that would be a hard choice to make about the move. Keep you chin up.
Hey Ducky hope you hab a good Vaca!
Babygirl, good luck, I hope its a BFP for you!
I am going to start testing next week sometime, I bought like 25 tests for this month and I'm itching to poas! I'm only 5dpiui not so I will start at about 8dpiui. I thinking positive!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow Babygirl! Test tomorrow!! pink dye, and FMU! :happydance:


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Wow Babygirl! Test tomorrow!! pink dye, and FMU! :happydance:

pink dye? 

im so going crazy lol


----------



## CelticStar

Do any test with pink dye and not blue (such as a FRER - First Response early result) not a Clear Blue etc, blue dyes have a habit of not being as sensitive and throwing out false results.


----------



## frisbeemama12

so Im kindof concerned ladies.. 
1. Im kindof excited because this one has now made it 3 days past my october one.. BUT
2. I havent had any ms yet, I know some people say that some dont have it but I want it if it means healthy!! I had it BAD with my DD.. Im getting nauseous every now and then but I have yet to get sick, my friend who is preg too said that she didnt get sick until 7 weeks or so and Im only about 6.5
Any ideas ladies?


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> so Im kindof concerned ladies..
> 1. Im kindof excited because this one has now made it 3 days past my october one.. BUT
> 2. I havent had any ms yet, I know some people say that some dont have it but I want it if it means healthy!! I had it BAD with my DD.. Im getting nauseous every now and then but I have yet to get sick, my friend who is preg too said that she didnt get sick until 7 weeks or so and Im only about 6.5
> Any ideas ladies?

I feel the same way! Still no ms here either. Heartburn at night maybe every other night, tired a bit, cramps occasionally but not awful...maybe we just count ourselves lucky!?! No way to tell until a docs visit, and mines not for two weeks still. It's just another blasted 2ww! Ug.


----------



## heavyheart

CelticStar said:


> Hello girls!
> 
> Sorry I've been really quiet, got married on 9th November and have been feeling really ill since before that, plus I got a touch of the old depression kicking in again, think it's just cos I've had so much happen in the last few months.
> 
> Can I just say congratulations to everyone who has got their :bfp: since I was last on but especially to heavyheart, if anyone "deserves" to be pregnant sweetheart it's you! :hugs:
> 
> I've got my first scan next Thursday which I can't wait for!
> 
> Me and DH have been considering a move back up North for me as being around my true friends and family made me realise exactly how much I missed them all and I would love to be close to them at this point in my life. Not sure on whether we'll go for it though as DH would have to stay down South to work and then just come to me on a weekend - not exactly a great start to married life!
> It's something we're discussing though and I'll see how I feel about it in a few months time, I'm almost sure we'll do it though, for the rent on a one bed flat down here, we could get a three bed house back home! We'll have to move anyway once baby is born as there's just not enough room where we are now...
> 
> Anyway! That's my news and stuff....Really good to see the bfp's still coming, I've updated the first page in celebration LOL!!

Aw thank you so much, so happy to have my bfp :hugs:, i found out the day my friend went into labour so i got my wish of my bfp it made being her birthing partner all the more special.

A huge congratulations on your wedding :hugs::hugs: i hope you had a wonderful day!!! Iam sorry to hear you've had a bit of depression, its not a nice feeling i understand fully, I hope the coming days and weeks bring you better days, you've always got us here when you need a hug in your day :thumbup::thumbup: xxxx


----------



## heavyheart

cera said:


> frisbeemama12 said:
> 
> 
> so Im kindof concerned ladies..
> 1. Im kindof excited because this one has now made it 3 days past my october one.. BUT
> 2. I havent had any ms yet, I know some people say that some dont have it but I want it if it means healthy!! I had it BAD with my DD.. Im getting nauseous every now and then but I have yet to get sick, my friend who is preg too said that she didnt get sick until 7 weeks or so and Im only about 6.5
> Any ideas ladies?
> 
> I feel the same way! Still no ms here either. Heartburn at night maybe every other night, tired a bit, cramps occasionally but not awful...maybe we just count ourselves lucky!?! No way to tell until a docs visit, and mines not for two weeks still. It's just another blasted 2ww! Ug.Click to expand...

Iam the same ladies, i always get ms bang on 6wks iam now 7 and its nothing like what iam used to, more just feeling sick on and off and i havent actually threw up yet. Iam soooo tired though like constantly along with being starving and have such sore bbs.

Iam just trying not to worry, my last pregnancy i never thought for a minute anything was wrong as it was the worst ms id ever had along with all the other symptoms so it was a huge devastating shock to get our scan at 13weeks and to be told the worst news, i remember screaming and crying and the only thing i could say was you must be wrong cause iam sick all the time :cry: so i guess relying on symptoms doesnt always work. Who said this pregnancy stuff was easy eh??? oh how id love pregnancy innocence back and just take it all for granted with no worries :hugs:

On a happier note i have my first scan a week 2moro, they are giving me an early scan to put my mind at ease :thumbup: am sooooo anxious and scared about it already xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have the same symptoms except for the sore bbs, I just am SUPER tired and feel nauseous every now and then but never sick. I slept for about 12 hours the other night and STILL took an hour an a half nap during the afternoon!!! it was CRAZY!! I COMPLETELY agree, I wish I wasnt worrying about every little symptom I do or do not have.. 
I am starting to get sick too :( last night I could barely sleep because my nose was just draining like crazy down my throat and now theres that filmy feeling all over my throat when I swallow, and now its sore too :cry: I hate being sick!!! ESPECIALLY when I cant really do anything about it!!


----------



## Crystal5483

frisbeemama12 said:


> so Im kindof concerned ladies..
> 1. Im kindof excited because this one has now made it 3 days past my october one.. BUT
> 2. I havent had any ms yet, I know some people say that some dont have it but I want it if it means healthy!! I had it BAD with my DD.. Im getting nauseous every now and then but I have yet to get sick, my friend who is preg too said that she didnt get sick until 7 weeks or so and Im only about 6.5
> Any ideas ladies?


Hi. With DD I didn't have MS until about 7 1/2-8 weeks... and it lasted until the 12 week mark! But I also know a lot of ppl who never had it at all!


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> I have the same symptoms except for the sore bbs, I just am SUPER tired and feel nauseous every now and then but never sick. I slept for about 12 hours the other night and STILL took an hour an a half nap during the afternoon!!! it was CRAZY!! I COMPLETELY agree, I wish I wasnt worrying about every little symptom I do or do not have..
> I am starting to get sick too :( last night I could barely sleep because my nose was just draining like crazy down my throat and now theres that filmy feeling all over my throat when I swallow, and now its sore too :cry: I hate being sick!!! ESPECIALLY when I cant really do anything about it!!

Hey there,

dont worry about not having morning sickness...be thankful you dont have it..my sister had it thru the entire 9 months straight up to the day my nephew was born!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

With my DD I was sick from about 3 months till about 7 months. Ive also read that statistically women who experience ms have healthy babies as opposed to those who dont.. not to say anything will be wrong if I dont get sick.. just one of those things Im going to be nervous about since I didnt get sick with my last 2 pregnancies and those were miscarriages...


----------



## CelticStar

If morning sickness equals healthy babies then I'm going to give birth to a Mr or Miss Universe :dohh:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hi ladies I am new to this thread! I will be testing on the 4th or 5th....but i have tested already BFNs:-( Me and my darling partner did an at home insemination using soft cups on 11/18 and 11/20. I got a positive OBK on the 19th and I am praying to the man above that I get my positive BFP this month. The first time we tried was in May and that was a BFN. 

Symptoms I have had sore nipples, waking up out of bed with nausea, twinges and different crapping pains in my left pelvic area. Also insane sore abdomen as if I had done 100 sit-ups crazyyyy sore! Also I have had a crazy about of eggwhite cm yesterday it was so much and it had a yellow tint to it. Today I didnt get out of bed until 11am which is soooo not me...my darling partner said to me, you have to be pregnant you never sleep in this late..I am always out of bed by 8am.

I would just love to give her a BFP for Christmas :cloud9:


FXD to all you who are in your 2ww and Congrats to all who have had your BFPs!!!


-Lee


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

What kind of test would you ladies recommend? I have been using some test strips i bought in bulk from ebay I believe. They say HCG on them come individually packaged...I am going to be heading to the drugstore and wanted to see what you ladies recommend


thanks


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome twomommy's FXed for you! We are about the same timing, I had my iui's done on the 20th and 21st and I'm pretty sure I o'd on the Sunday night during the night. I have my bloodtest set for the 3rd.

Frisbee- I didn't have any ms with my DS, just nausea at times and he is very healthy! Try not to worry:hugs:

Me- I am having terrible lower back pain on my right side with cramping inside on my right as well. Very similar to the pain I had while using the injections right up until ovulation. I'm hoping implantation pain. It really is very uncomfortable, it kept me up last night and made me feel crappy all day. I took some Tylenol so it has abated somewhat.


----------



## Mas1118

The eBay ones are probably fine, I get mine from the Internet too. A frer or first response early result is a good one.


----------



## AmberDW

well I'm still gassy but still haven't gotten a bfp. I haven't tested this month because i think my cycle is all messed up. I still think I should have started my period on the 26th but last month I didn't start until the 28th..so I'm not testing unless I don't start tomorrow. Congrats on all the bfp.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Welcome 2mommies! I definitely say get an hpt that has pink dye at the very least, I have used first response brand and its never let me down :)
I hope you gals get your BFP! :thumbup:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Mas I hope you get your BFP! I will keep my fingers and toes and anything i can cross for you!!! 



Mas1118 said:


> Welcome twomommy's FXed for you! We are about the same timing, I had my iui's done on the 20th and 21st and I'm pretty sure I o'd on the Sunday night during the night. I have my bloodtest set for the 3rd.
> 
> Frisbee- I didn't have any ms with my DS, just nausea at times and he is very healthy! Try not to worry:hugs:
> 
> Me- I am having terrible lower back pain on my right side with cramping inside on my right as well. Very similar to the pain I had while using the injections right up until ovulation. I'm hoping implantation pain. It really is very uncomfortable, it kept me up last night and made me feel crappy all day. I took some Tylenol so it has abated somewhat.


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Thankssss I went out and bought an Answer pregnancy test and we shall see what happens...it is so disheartening when i only see one line :sad: but we shall see what happens...




frisbeemama12 said:


> Welcome 2mommies! I definitely say get an hpt that has pink dye at the very least, I have used first response brand and its never let me down :)
> I hope you gals get your BFP! :thumbup:

when would your recommend I take the pregnancy test? first morning pee??


----------



## frisbeemama12

Depends on how late you are, with my DD I tested around 1pm with a frer and it was a DARK Bfp, but I was also about 8 weeks along with her before I even found out!!!
With this one and us actively trying FMU (first morning urine) is definitely what you want to use. Answer Brand didnt show up as dark for me as the Frer but each person is different :)


----------



## cera

2mommiesTTC said:


> What kind of test would you ladies recommend? I have been using some test strips i bought in bulk from ebay I believe. They say HCG on them come individually packaged...I am going to be heading to the drugstore and wanted to see what you ladies recommend
> 
> 
> thanks

Welcome 2mommies, :flower:

I did every test in the book at 11 dpo and out of all of them, the dollar store one (New Choice) and the FRER were the darkest, when they were blanket white the day before. I would recommend the dollar store ones if you are a POASer, cause for me, they have been amazing to watch get darker. Good luck! 

Ironically enough, I had a major freak out this AM regarding hpt's cause I haven't taken one since 30dpo - (test line had been consistently darker than the control by then) and today the test line was half as dark as the control line!! I was flipping out I was losing my little dude or dudette but realized after researching a bit that I guess once your hcg hormones get high enough, the hpt's can't process that much hormone and they will give lighter readings! If you dilute your urine when your hcg levels are highest you will see that dark test line again, and as your pregnancy gets to the second tri, those levels come back down a bit and your tests will return to nice dark lines on their own, or so the theory goes. (I should have guessed something was up because I finally got ms yesterday - came on like a freakin mac truck noon yesterday all day till I got in bed :sick:) So be forewarned POASer's like me... when you get your bfp and keep testing, this may happen! I couldn't believe with all my research I missed this one...what a unnecessary heartache this morning! :dohh:


----------



## cera

CelticStar said:


> If morning sickness equals healthy babies then I'm going to give birth to a Mr or Miss Universe :dohh:

Hey Celtic! Missed ya girl! :hugs: How are you doing besides ms!?


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> Me- I am having terrible lower back pain on my right side with cramping inside on my right as well. Very similar to the pain I had while using the injections right up until ovulation. I'm hoping implantation pain. It really is very uncomfortable, it kept me up last night and made me feel crappy all day. I took some Tylenol so it has abated somewhat.

Fingersxed your little eggy is getting all snuggled in for the long haul!!! :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Goodluck Mas!! Im crossing everything possible for you!!!
Cera How far along are you? Im so sorry you feel poorly. I have a cold so Ive been coughing up yellow crap from my throat (TMI I know) Im probably going to call the dr today..
I feel like CRAP!!!! :(


----------



## Mas1118

Good morning ladies, my back is somewhat better today, just stiff. I slept better too but still woke up a few times to pee and my back was achey. The progesterone makes me pee a lot too so prob not a symptom, lol. I don't have cramping anymore so that is better. Hoping it was all implantation but won't know for sure until the weekend. I may start testing tomorrow, it'll be 8 or 9 dpo (10dp trigger and 8 DP 2nd iui). I know it will prob be negative but I bought the 10 miu/ml hcg tests that are supposed to be super sensitive.


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> Goodluck Mas!! Im crossing everything possible for you!!!
> Cera How far along are you? Im so sorry you feel poorly. I have a cold so Ive been coughing up yellow crap from my throat (TMI I know) Im probably going to call the dr today..
> I feel like CRAP!!!! :(

I'm 35 dpo, 7 weeks 0 days today. Sorry bout that cold u have...coughing up stuff stinks!! I'm out of town all week at a conference and it's rough being away from the comforts and convience of home.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im 7 weeks 0 days tomorrow!! Weird. I feel like CRAP. I feel VERY nauseous as I write this right now.. so nauseous that Im getting those chills.. I think Im going to go sit in the bathroom for a minute..


----------



## frisbeemama12

yep.. hit send on that post and made it to the bathroom just in time.. I dont know if this is from being sick or if its ms though :/


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> yep.. hit send on that post and made it to the bathroom just in time.. I dont know if this is from being sick or if its ms though :/

Sounds like ms otherwise I have your cold too! Haven't actually thrown up yet, but crawled to some crackers in my hotel room this morning and just getting a few down took some of that naseau away... At least for a few minutes. How can something the size of an appleseed cause us to be so debilitated? 

Haven't heard from our testing ladies in a while...babygirl and Coleey were supposed to test, I thought? Anyone else with new news!??? Mas you temping...if so seen an increase yet since u thought u had implantation a few days ago!??


----------



## AmberDW

still uber gassy with a touch a bfp!!!!!
 



Attached Files:







111128_0009.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations hun! :)
Ceraaa! You make me chuckle hun! :D I'll update soon as I have one test left. It calls to me when I pee in the mornings. :haha: As I was a while into my pregnancy with my LO before I got a bfp, my OH thinks I should wait and not waste money on pee sticks. I'm feeling very impatient though! :wacko:

Good news is I'm veeery late, bloated (so much that my fave jeans are tight), peeing a lot and have bright yellow wee, lots of yellowy tinged cm (looks like the cm I had with LO), nursing my LO at bedtime is really uncomfortable and hes not getting much, gassy and more bowel movements than usual, crazy dreams, hungry and mild cramping on and off. I do feel pregnant, but I'm scared to admit to myself as last cycle was so upsetting! :cry: xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats Amberdw!!!!!! H&h 9 Mo to you!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im crossing everything for you Coleey! Those symptoms sound very promising, but I understand about not wanting to get your hopes up. 
I went into a walk in clinic this morning to hopefully get some antibiotics and knock this cold thing out. My ins requires us to have a PCM and then get a referral from there to go see an ob and since we are moving on sunday we havent gotten a pcm yet and we are moving 10 hours away so theres no point in spending money to see a dr right now when I will have to do the same thing again in a week.. BLEH. Anyway after an hour or so of unnecessary talking (on the nurses part) I FINALLY get my antibiotics.. Im SO ready to start feeling better!! the only thing I hate about pregnancy is that theres no medicines to take for colds or sinusitis (which is what they suspect I have) :( Hope you ladies are having a good day.. mine has started awfully and now its raining with some ice thrown in YUCK!


----------



## cera

AmberDW said:


> still uber gassy with a touch a bfp!!!!!

Congrats!!! Woo hooo!!! :happydance:


----------



## Crystal5483

AmberDW said:


> still uber gassy with a touch a bfp!!!!!

What kind of gassy are we talking about? And how long did it go on for? I've been super gassy but I'm only 8-9dpo (thinking more 8 now)... :wacko:

:flower: congratulations!!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks hun! :) I really hope you feel better soon :hugs:

I was super gassy with my son from day 1, gave my OH some serious competition! :xmas13: xx


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

So I have had cramping, nausea, yesterday when I wipped there was clear CM with tiny specs of blood...I was walking to lunch and I almost threw up...had lunch and then used the bathroom and when I wiped there was a pinkis tint on the toilet paper...could it be AF or implantation bleeding????


----------



## AmberDW

Crystal5483 said:


> AmberDW said:
> 
> 
> still uber gassy with a touch a bfp!!!!!
> 
> What kind of gassy are we talking about? And how long did it go on for? I've been super gassy but I'm only 8-9dpo (thinking more 8 now)... :wacko:
> 
> :flower: congratulations!!Click to expand...

I was super gassy, like silent but deadly ones that were knocking the OH off the bed! Every other day it seemed though.


----------



## EMSchick22

Hiya Ladies!!!:hi: Do you mind if I join you? I am 11 DPO and been super gassy as well like really loud but not deadly at all lol like no smell at all (most of the time anyways, but DH does inform me otherwise from time to time!! HAHA) :rofl:








:dust: to all of you!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

2mommiesTTC said:


> So I have had cramping, nausea, yesterday when I wipped there was clear CM with tiny specs of blood...I was walking to lunch and I almost threw up...had lunch and then used the bathroom and when I wiped there was a pinkis tint on the toilet paper...could it be AF or implantation bleeding????

 it could definitely be imp, what dpo are you? When do you plan to test?? :dust: :dust: :dust: !!


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats amber! What dpo were you when you got your BFP?
Good luck coleey! FXed for you.
2mommies, your not out yet! Think positive!
I'm not temping Cera, I just have never tried as I get monitored at the clinic.
I'm going to test in the morning with fmu, prob too soon at 9 dpo but I bought twenty tests so I'm gonna start tomorrow!


----------



## EMSchick22

well ladies my addiction got the best of me I went out and bought a test came straight home and took it.... AND I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT I GOT MY BFP :bfp:!!!!! :wohoo::happydance: the symptom that was different for me this month as to the last 4 months was the pulling/twinge on my right side around my hip bone, and extremely tender/full boobies. and I never had any implantation bleeding.. just a pinkish teng to my cm the last 2 days. I think I am between 11-13 dpo... Hope this helps! Thank all of you so much for all the support!!!!! :hugs: 





BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Crystal5483

EMSchick22 said:


> well ladies my addiction got the best of me I went out and bought a test came straight home and took it.... AND I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT I GOT MY BFP :bfp:!!!!! :wohoo::happydance: the symptom that was different for me this month as to the last 4 months was the pulling/twinge on my right side around my hip bone, and extremely tender/full boobies. and I never had any implantation bleeding.. just a pinkish teng to my cm the last 2 days. I think I am between 11-13 dpo... Hope this helps! Thank all of you so much for all the support!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

Yay!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats EMSchick!!!!! H&h 9 mo to you!!! :happydance:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Heyyy thanks for the reply....I believe I am 9 dpo today...I'm not sure when to test....i tested this AM & they were BFN...so I think I am going to wait til I am late...



frisbeemama12 said:


> 2mommiesTTC said:
> 
> 
> So I have had cramping, nausea, yesterday when I wipped there was clear CM with tiny specs of blood...I was walking to lunch and I almost threw up...had lunch and then used the bathroom and when I wiped there was a pinkis tint on the toilet paper...could it be AF or implantation bleeding????
> 
> it could definitely be imp, what dpo are you? When do you plan to test?? :dust: :dust: :dust: !!Click to expand...


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Hey Mas

No more pink when I wiped tonight...let's see what happens when I wake up in the AM! FXed for us 9 dpo girls!!!



Mas1118 said:


> Congrats amber! What dpo were you when you got your BFP?
> Good luck coleey! FXed for you.
> 2mommies, your not out yet! Think positive!
> I'm not temping Cera, I just have never tried as I get monitored at the clinic.
> I'm going to test in the morning with fmu, prob too soon at 9 dpo but I bought twenty tests so I'm gonna start tomorrow!


----------



## Crystal5483

gl 2mommies.... we're about the same dpo... lets hope its our month!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

I hope its our months too Crystal! :hug:


Baby :dust: to everyone!!



Crystal5483 said:


> gl 2mommies.... we're about the same dpo... lets hope its our month!


----------



## Coleey

How is your tww going for both of you? Anything different from your last cycles? Lots of luck to you both :) xx


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Today I am 9 dpo I believe..

I have had lite pink (sometimes with cm) when i wipe off and on for the past 2 days...the first day it happen I had a lot of eggwhite cm with tiny dots of blood and then the lite pinkish on the toilet paper later on in the day...

I keep feeling like i am getting my period, I have stained my undies but everything i go to the bathroom there is nothing there....

how long is IB?


----------



## AmberDW

Mas1118 said:


> Congrats amber! What dpo were you when you got your BFP?
> Good luck coleey! FXed for you.
> 2mommies, your not out yet! Think positive!
> I'm not temping Cera, I just have never tried as I get monitored at the clinic.
> I'm going to test in the morning with fmu, prob too soon at 9 dpo but I bought twenty tests so I'm gonna start tomorrow!

I really wasn't trying this month so I paid NO attention to dates, according to my little signature ticker thing, I was like 14dpo but I refused to test before my period was late and I had my period on the 28th of October, which was actually 2 days later than normal. So on November 28th I tested with dollar store test and got a bfp but it looked weird to me so that night I got a frer and definitely bfp!!!


----------



## AmberDW

EMSchick22 said:


> well ladies my addiction got the best of me I went out and bought a test came straight home and took it.... AND I CAN NOT BELIEVE IT I GOT MY BFP :bfp:!!!!! :wohoo::happydance: the symptom that was different for me this month as to the last 4 months was the pulling/twinge on my right side around my hip bone, and extremely tender/full boobies. and I never had any implantation bleeding.. just a pinkish teng to my cm the last 2 days. I think I am between 11-13 dpo... Hope this helps! Thank all of you so much for all the support!!!!! :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BABY DUST TO ALL OF YOU!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:

congrats!!! I had the strange twinge thing too! That is how I "knew"


----------



## AmberDW

2mommies, I hope this is your implantation bleeding!!!!


----------



## EMSchick22

AmberDW said:


> congrats!!! I had the strange twinge thing too! That is how I "knew"


It is almost indescribable but very distint.. it is a feeling I have never felt before  so exciting!!!!


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations and H & H nine months to those with their :bfp:'s :happydance:

EMSchick, I think you have to take the award for quickest bfp on this thread :haha:

Good luck and :dust: to everyone else waiting to test :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Kate Im super excited for you to have your scan tomorrow!!! Will you post pictures??


----------



## CelticStar

Of course!! :haha:

The only thing I'm not looking forward to is getting up early for it, I'm really not an early riser at the best of times but since getting my bfp, it's nearly impossible for me to get up before 10am :blush:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Well no sign of the :witch: just still some pinkish blood when i wipe..last night i woke up at 5am to pee which i never do..then I hard horrific cramping in my left groin area...not sure what that was all about...today I&#8217;ve been having a lot of lower back pain...sharp pain in my left boob, sensitive nipples...I am also constipated and i feel bloated....just feeling crazy but my gosh I hope this is my BFP <3

FX&#8217;ed to all those in their 2ww! Tons and tons of baby :dust:

& congratulations to all who have gotten their BFP!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm super bloated today as well, also constipated and having some twinges,. I tested this morning but it was 2nd morning urine as I got up at least twice in the night to pee. It was bfn but sometimes it looks like a faint second line- that is just me being crazy! Gonna test again tomorrow! 
Congrats to the BFP's!


----------



## babygirl1

hello ladies =)

I was supposed to test sunday and totally didnt have a chance to stop for a test.
Today is Weds and i still havent tested.

I dont know what the heck to do since i got BFN on hpt and Negative on a blood test. I know that sometimes it can be to early for both.

i have been having lots of heart burn lots of nausea and weird "feelings" around the navel and pubic bone. 

and normal things that i like make me feel weird.

Like today i had some fresh fruit at work..pineapple honeydew canteloupe and strawberries..everything tasted sour and weird

i tried to call the ob/gyn today for an appt and they were closed
i am going to try to call tomorrow. 

im afraid to make a big fuss and its neg.

I am however at 20 days as of tonite that im late.


----------



## babygirl1

oh yes i forgot 

HAPPY AND HEALTHY 9 TO ALL THE NEW BFPS =)
so excited for all of you!


----------



## frisbeemama12

haha I totally understand Kate, I cant wait to see!! and 
YAY Mas!!! Try to have a hpt sitting out so you can take it when you see it, put the picture up on here if you think its faint!!! I hope its your BFP!!! and
2mommies, those sound like really good symptoms!! and
Babygirl at least AF hasnt shown up! talking about feeling weird down there I knew something was going on because I started getting VERY itchy right above my pubic bone, just above the top of my girly hairs :haha: it was SO weird but it hasnt bothered me for about 2 weeks now so Im wondering if it was just that first few weeks of the uterus growing and putting pressure there and now my skin is used to it... hmmm.. oh well :)


----------



## Coleey

How is everyone today? Nearly Friday.. yay! :happydance: xx


----------



## babygirl1

Coleey said:


> How is everyone today? Nearly Friday.. yay! :happydance: xx

thank god for friday!

how is everyone feeling?


----------



## Mas1118

I go for my beta tomorrow, so I'm feeling worried


----------



## babygirl1

Mas1118 said:


> I go for my beta tomorrow, so I'm feeling worried


Im worried for you =) or worrying with you lol

I go monday at 5pm (usa) to find out what the deal is
today im 21 days late.

2 negative hpts...2 days before being late and 1 a day after being late
1 negative blood test....about 5 days late? or maybe 8 days..cant remember exactly.

so i called the gyno today and the girl in the office says " it could have been to early for all the testing"

dun dun dun dun 


keep me posted this weekend on everyone =)


----------



## Coleey

Good luck tomorrow Mas! :hugs:

It really could be too early hun. I didn't get my bfp with my son until very late, had so many negative tests before that too. When I finally got a bfp she thought I must have only just conceived, she was so shocked when she felt how big my uterus was! :haha: Stay positive hunny! :hugs: xx


----------



## babygirl1

Coleey said:


> Good luck tomorrow Mas! :hugs:
> 
> It really could be too early hun. I didn't get my bfp with my son until very late, had so many negative tests before that too. When I finally got a bfp she thought I must have only just conceived, she was so shocked when she felt how big my uterus was! :haha: Stay positive hunny! :hugs: xx

with my daughter i took a test and it was negative, then i was so sick for a few days ....dehydrated beyond belief, went to the er and they never tested me because i couldnt pee for them. so i found out via hpt at like 7 weeks....so who knows right?

how far were you when you found out?


----------



## CelticStar

Talking of which....Have you tested yet Coleey?

/Nag mode off :haha:


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Well the :witch: got me this afternoon I'm so upset...my temps were high this AM but full flow too so confused!! Guess symptoms got the best of me this cycle


----------



## frisbeemama12

:( Im sorry 2mommies!! 

Good luck Coleey!! 

Im doing ok.. the past few weeks Ive always gotten nauseated around 11pm.. well on tuesday night I got sick but Ive been battling a cold so I didnt know if thats what it was or if it was m/s. Well today I got sick and Ive been feeling much better cold wise so Im thinking this is the start of my m/s!!!!! I cant believe Im actually happy about vomit but Im hoping and praying that its an excellent sign that this lil one is super sticky!!


----------



## dinidani

hello ladues I promessied my self that I wouldnt come on here till I get a bfp but I have been in so muxh pain bur I dont know how to disribe it I have had it for a week now. Teasteda cupple of days ago buy noyhing but bit worried that if I am tjen what is this pain as I got it the day we got a positive test then a miss carage the next day my belly is so sore like ita bruised but not like some on has just sqeezed me and filled me witj big amaunt of fluids he hee was gonna say fizzlo pop but im not that gassy so my oh thinks olol any ideas xx


----------



## babygirl1

dinidani said:


> hello ladues I promessied my self that I wouldnt come on here till I get a bfp but I have been in so muxh pain bur I dont know how to disribe it I have had it for a week now. Teasteda cupple of days ago buy noyhing but bit worried that if I am tjen what is this pain as I got it the day we got a positive test then a miss carage the next day my belly is so sore like ita bruised but not like some on has just sqeezed me and filled me witj big amaunt of fluids he hee was gonna say fizzlo pop but im not that gassy so my oh thinks olol any ideas xx

sorry that you are in so much pain =(

I hope that its nothing to horrible.


----------



## babygirl1

Happy Sunday night ladies ( note the sarcasm that its sunday blah) back to work tomorrow.

My ob/gyn appointment is at 5pm tomorrow.........im nervous!


----------



## EMSchick22

Fingers X'ed for you babygirl1!!!! Good Luck!!!!

:dust: :dust:


----------



## frisbeemama12

How did it go babygirl1?


----------



## cera

babygirl1 said:


> Happy Sunday night ladies ( note the sarcasm that its sunday blah) back to work tomorrow.
> 
> My ob/gyn appointment is at 5pm tomorrow.........im nervous!

What's the verdict babygirl!????!!!


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> I go for my beta tomorrow, so I'm feeling worried

How did it go, Mas!???


----------



## cera

dinidani said:


> hello ladues I promessied my self that I wouldnt come on here till I get a bfp but I have been in so muxh pain bur I dont know how to disribe it I have had it for a week now. Teasteda cupple of days ago buy noyhing but bit worried that if I am tjen what is this pain as I got it the day we got a positive test then a miss carage the next day my belly is so sore like ita bruised but not like some on has just sqeezed me and filled me witj big amaunt of fluids he hee was gonna say fizzlo pop but im not that gassy so my oh thinks olol any ideas xx

Oh lord dini, sounds awful... Have you considered going to the doctor!? Hope u find out what's going on soon so u can start feeling better! :hugs:


----------



## cera

CelticStar said:


> Talking of which....Have you tested yet Coleey?
> 
> /Nag mode off :haha:

Ditto Coleey!!!!!!!!! :test:


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday night ladies ( note the sarcasm that its sunday blah) back to work tomorrow.
> 
> My ob/gyn appointment is at 5pm tomorrow.........im nervous!
> 
> What's the verdict babygirl!????!!!Click to expand...

the verdict is...............they did a stat blood work..i'll know either tonite or tomorrow morning
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh the wait is killing me

the dr did an internal and said she doesnt know by how my uterus is feeling
oy vey


----------



## Mas1118

My beta was negative again, I am still holding onto hope the 12dpiui is too early, am I delusional? I'm going to test tomorrow morning I think just to see. I will be 15 dpiui if negative I can pretty much figure this cycles a bust. I made an appt with my re for a consult, I think we may do ivf in jan2012. I'm going to do a natural cycle this month, hey maybe it'll work, lol.


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck baby girl!

Hope everyone else is good!


----------



## dinidani

i got my BFP I still cannot believe it woke the OH up at about 5 this morning he didnt beleive me and then he woke up and was like yep 2 lines just waiting for the doctors to open to book my midwafiey things hehe yay


----------



## Bean66

Hey ladies. I stalk here but very rarely post.

Thats great new Dinidani. What DPO are you?

Mas - sorry the beta was negative. 12 DP IUI is still early. Fingers crossed.

Good luck babygirl.


----------



## dinidani

im now 18 dpo but spent 2 hours down doctor yesterday night as was getting pain for like 4-5 days so everyone was asking me if i think it was an ectopic but the dr said nothing 2 seriuse sent me home telling me to test in a few weeks but realy weanted to test this morning so got a faint positive but this stage last time i got a positive i had a m/c but no sign this time so fingers x'ed xx


----------



## Bean66

dinidani said:


> im now 18 dpo but spent 2 hours down doctor yesterday night as was getting pain for like 4-5 days so everyone was asking me if i think it was an ectopic but the dr said nothing 2 seriuse sent me home telling me to test in a few weeks but realy weanted to test this morning so got a faint positive but this stage last time i got a positive i had a m/c but no sign this time so fingers x'ed xx

Fingers crossed hun. 18dpo so there is still hope for me with a BFN today at 11dpo.

Congratulations!


----------



## babygirl1

I am going out of my mind with the waiting waiting waiting.
They called in a stat testing last nite but i was there and got the blood done at like 530, so they said the latest i'd know is this morning, its 8 am come on open open open open (the dr's office lol) 

Im betting on a negative though because I have horrible luck.


----------



## babygirl1

Hello everyone,

I think someone needs to update the thread's title to 25 BFP's
because I got mine and Dini got hers =)

omg
dr confirmed preggo!
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
woohooooooooooo


----------



## Bean66

Yay congratulations babygirl!!! 

What dpo are you? Have all other tests been negative?

Happy and Healthy 9mths and beyond'


----------



## babygirl1

Bean66 said:


> Yay congratulations babygirl!!!
> 
> What dpo are you? Have all other tests been negative?
> 
> Happy and Healthy 9mths and beyond'


I am as of today 25 days late for my period. I ovulated around 10/28.

period was due 11/11 ( i have a 33 day cycle)

Had a blood test done around the 15th of nov was negative, and 2 urines before that were negative.

just wasnt feeling right..nausea and weird feelings then being 24 days late was like hmmmmmmmmmmmm not so normal. 

so last week i made the appt and had a stat blood result last nite

whew

im still in shock


----------



## Bean66

Wow! How amazing but very frustrating for you.

At least you're already a good way through the first trimester.

Congratulations again.


----------



## babygirl1

Bean66 said:


> Wow! How amazing but very frustrating for you.
> 
> At least you're already a good way through the first trimester.
> 
> Congratulations again.

Thank you =0)

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:::dust::dust::dust:vv


----------



## EMSchick22

Congrats babygirl!!!!!!!!!


----------



## babygirl1

EMSchick22 said:


> Congrats babygirl!!!!!!!!!

thank you thank you =)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ahhhhh!!!! Oh my gosh babygirl we got our bfps!! Yay!!!!! Congrats to you too dini!! coleey and mas have you tested yet?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How exciting to see even more bfp's on here :) congratulations babygirl and dani, happy & healthy 9 months to you both : dust: xx


----------



## cera

babygirl1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I think someone needs to update the thread's title to 25 BFP's
> because I got mine and Dini got hers =)
> 
> omg
> dr confirmed preggo!
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> woohooooooooooo

HURRAY hurray HURRAY!!!!! :happydance: I totally knew it!! I soooo was prayin for u girl!!!! So when did u ov again, trying to figure out what DPO u are and how close our pregnancy's are! Happy day to you!!


----------



## cera

dinidani said:


> i got my BFP I still cannot believe it woke the OH up at about 5 this morning he didnt beleive me and then he woke up and was like yep 2 lines just waiting for the doctors to open to book my midwafiey things hehe yay

That's freaking awesome dinidani!!! You started the hot streak on this thread again!!!!!! Congrats girlie!!!! :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I dont know my dpo but I know I should be about 8 weeks today, how far along are you now Cera?


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone,
> 
> I think someone needs to update the thread's title to 25 BFP's
> because I got mine and Dini got hers =)
> 
> omg
> dr confirmed preggo!
> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> woohooooooooooo
> 
> HURRAY hurray HURRAY!!!!! :happydance: I totally knew it!! I soooo was prayin for u girl!!!! So when did u ov again, trying to figure out what DPO u are and how close our pregnancy's are! Happy day to you!!Click to expand...

WELL i have no clue! the dr says she thinks im about 4 weeks...by my calculations i should be 7 weeks, i keep my stats on an app..and it says 7 weeks, but i remember that i posted on here about "clear stringy sticky" discharge...let me go back because dr says that was ov!


----------



## babygirl1

babygirl1 said:


> So I've been talking with a friend and skulking around on google.
> I had 2 "clumps" of extremely sticky very clear stretchie mucus come out today at 2 different times.
> I had a hormonal outburst like 2 hours ago where i raged and bit everyone's heads off in my path...then 2 mins later i was fine!
> 
> everything i eat is making me feel sick and bloated.
> 
> Still no witch yet though.

i found it it was nov 13th so thats when i'd have o'd


----------



## babygirl1

babygirl1 said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> So I've been talking with a friend and skulking around on google.
> I had 2 "clumps" of extremely sticky very clear stretchie mucus come out today at 2 different times.
> I had a hormonal outburst like 2 hours ago where i raged and bit everyone's heads off in my path...then 2 mins later i was fine!
> 
> everything i eat is making me feel sick and bloated.
> 
> Still no witch yet though.
> 
> i found it it was nov 13th so thats when i'd have o'dClick to expand...




ok ladies so if i o'd on 11/13 im due approx 8-6-12 which happens to be my mother's birthday! she passed away 3 years ago..im sitting here thinking what a great xmas present =)
:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> I dont know my dpo but I know I should be about 8 weeks today, how far along are you now Cera?

Hey frisbee, I'm 8 weeks two days today, so our little beans are on the same track!!! I actually go for our first ultrasound on Thursday...can't wait! Eek!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh yay Cera!!! We have a huge mix up with insurance right now so I have NO idea when Ill be getting in to see a dr :/


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations to Dani and babygirl! :happydance: H & H nine months to you both!


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> Congratulations to Dani and babygirl! :happydance: H & H nine months to you both!

thank you!

I know i went nuts trying to wait it out lol and everyone went nuts with me.

I havent been able to stop smiling for 2 days!


----------



## frisbeemama12

how are you all doing my GGs? Im feeling quite awful actually... not really nauseous but not feeling great :( Not so awesome when trying to unpack and get settled in after a big move!


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> how are you all doing my GGs? Im feeling quite awful actually... not really nauseous but not feeling great :( Not so awesome when trying to unpack and get settled in after a big move!

Hey Frisbee! Sorry your not feeling great...I feel ya on that! Just gassing this place up around here - my poor house hold has been full of toxic fumes lately! :sick: DH actually came in the living room yesterday, took the cat from the top of the couch (where I was laying) and moved her to another part of the room and said it was because he was afraid that the stench would harm her lungs! :blush: I honestly never thought I would ever be comfortable "letting them rip" in front of anyone, and now it's like I can't believe I held them in this long! :haha: Oh, the FREEDOM!

I have been having a hankering for some BFP's; dinidana and babygirl got me all geared up for more...where's all our other testing GG's at!?!? :shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

AF got me, stupid witch! Oh well, were going to do a natural cycle or two then if nothing well do IVF, I ordered supplements so I hope they work! 
Congrats baby girl and dinidani! So very happy for you both!
Last night I had such bad cramps, I was laying on the couch and my little dog Stella stepped on my tummy and I yelled so loud in pain she peed herself, all over my legs! She was very embarrassed and went and hid under the table for an hour! Poor Stella Bella!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hi everyone, jumping in here hoping yall could send some of your luck my way. Did anyone have SUPER sore nipples for 6 days around 2dpo-8dpo? I have also been having very vivid dreams about animals and babies, random cravings and can't watch any show without crying. Only 10dpo but keeping my fingers crossed because I just feel random, even made a trip to the grocery store for some cereal that I just had to have. Also been waking up the past two nights to pee when I've never done that before.


----------



## dinidani

hiya girlies is there nott anything I can do or take to ease my ms as ive been waking up midnight the last week or soo a few days I have been sick but I feel realy sick but cant grr and is it normal to have a huge (bump) belly at 5 weeks as someone asked me if I was having twins as im not a big girl but I have gained alot of weight round my tummy and just wondering if these is normal xxxx baby dust to all that are testing soon xx


----------



## cera

dinidani said:


> hiya girlies is there nott anything I can do or take to ease my ms as ive been waking up midnight the last week or soo a few days I have been sick but I feel realy sick but cant grr and is it normal to have a huge (bump) belly at 5 weeks as someone asked me if I was having twins as im not a big girl but I have gained alot of weight round my tummy and just wondering if these is normal xxxx baby dust to all that are testing soon xx

Hey dini- I have learned to eat small snacks/meals, pretty much every hour all dang day, only way I stave off the nausea! If i try and stretch it out, the nausea is there within minutes! And finally figured out cut up bananas in a bowl of milk right before bed makes for a good nights sleep! That only took me three weeks of heartburn all night to figure out. And for ur tummy, welcome to "the bloat" my love!! Sadly, no pants fit even remotely comfortably anymore! Good luck finding what works for u!


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> AF got me, stupid witch! Oh well, were going to do a natural cycle or two then if nothing well do IVF, I ordered supplements so I hope they work!
> Congrats baby girl and dinidani! So very happy for you both!
> Last night I had such bad cramps, I was laying on the couch and my little dog Stella stepped on my tummy and I yelled so loud in pain she peed herself, all over my legs! She was very embarrassed and went and hid under the table for an hour! Poor Stella Bella!

Awe girl, I'm so sorry! :hugs: Keep on keepin on, I hope and pray this next month is it!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh mas :( Im so sorry dear... You will get that baby you deserve! Keep thinking positive!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi gg's :) had a break from ttc this past month n think it was a good idea, joined a gym n I go swimming every morning and used the month to put my energy into looking after myself. I'm feeling good n ready to start taking my clomid again tonight :) if I ov at the right time, my most fertile days will be just before christmas right through to christmas day so hoping santa brings us a special delivery :) 

Hope everyone is feeling ok, so many of you pregnant now, its exciting :hugs: 

Cera - love the new profile pic :)

:dust:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im feeling weird... like I dont feel pregnant.. this happened when I had my miscarriages too...
Im super homesick right now.. living 11 hours away is too much I think...
I dont know if our insurance is valid until after Jan. 1st so I dont even know if I can see the dr. and I think Im dehydrated even though I drink a ton of water... :( I want to be super supportive of my DH because he really needed a job and this is a great opportunity for him but I feel like poo and I want to go home :sad2:


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im feeling weird... like I dont feel pregnant.. this happened when I had my miscarriages too...
> Im super homesick right now.. living 11 hours away is too much I think...
> I dont know if our insurance is valid until after Jan. 1st so I dont even know if I can see the dr. and I think Im dehydrated even though I drink a ton of water... :( I want to be super supportive of my DH because he really needed a job and this is a great opportunity for him but I feel like poo and I want to go home :sad2:

Where are you frisbee? Most states will have medicaid for pregnant women married or not without insurance.

and honestly sweetie if i were you and felt totally horrible i'd take myself to the ER explain to them listen im pregnant and im feeling horrible...over exaggerate if you need to! 

you'll at least get a scan and see whats up.

it will put your mind at ease for a while.

you will get a bill in the mail because you dont have insurance but lots of hospitals offer charity care applications


----------



## babygirl1

dinidani said:


> hiya girlies is there nott anything I can do or take to ease my ms as ive been waking up midnight the last week or soo a few days I have been sick but I feel realy sick but cant grr and is it normal to have a huge (bump) belly at 5 weeks as someone asked me if I was having twins as im not a big girl but I have gained alot of weight round my tummy and just wondering if these is normal xxxx baby dust to all that are testing soon xx

Dini, if my dr is right ( she's just guessing as of now by the HCG levels) then you and i are on the same track lol

and my belly is rounding out more than it already is! this is my 2nd child heard it happens faster that way


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone, its very quiet on here, hope everyone is well:) I'm on day 4 of clomid now, not been temping this month, just going to use an opk n make sure we bd a lot ;) 
Christmas tree is up now, 4 more work days until the holidays, I'm starting to feel christmassy :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Where are you frisbee? Most states will have medicaid for pregnant women married or not without insurance.

and honestly sweetie if i were you and felt totally horrible i'd take myself to the ER explain to them listen im pregnant and im feeling horrible...over exaggerate if you need to! 

you'll at least get a scan and see whats up.

it will put your mind at ease for a while.

you will get a bill in the mail because you dont have insurance but lots of hospitals offer charity care applications[/QUOTE]
We dont have the money at the moment and I dont think we could qualify for the medicaid out here because my DH makes quite a bit at his new job... but he doesnt get his first paycheck until the end of this month. We are just going to wait and see what happens.. Im taking my prenatals still but I still feel odd, I thought I was supposed to show sooner with my second but I dont even have anymore bloating and my symptoms have seemed to have disappeared.. I cant lay on my stomach.. I feel a slight bump when I do, but my clothes arent tight and arent uncomfortable..


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Where are you frisbee? Most states will have medicaid for pregnant women married or not without insurance.
> 
> and honestly sweetie if i were you and felt totally horrible i'd take myself to the ER explain to them listen im pregnant and im feeling horrible...over exaggerate if you need to!
> 
> you'll at least get a scan and see whats up.
> 
> it will put your mind at ease for a while.
> 
> you will get a bill in the mail because you dont have insurance but lots of hospitals offer charity care applications

We dont have the money at the moment and I dont think we could qualify for the medicaid out here because my DH makes quite a bit at his new job... but he doesnt get his first paycheck until the end of this month. We are just going to wait and see what happens.. Im taking my prenatals still but I still feel odd, I thought I was supposed to show sooner with my second but I dont even have anymore bloating and my symptoms have seemed to have disappeared.. I cant lay on my stomach.. I feel a slight bump when I do, but my clothes arent tight and arent uncomfortable..[/QUOTE]

dont stress...how far would you be? about 8 weeks? or 9?
you'd start showing sooner yes with the 2nd one, but maybe around 3 months or 4 instead of the whole "popping" out at 6 months lol...also every one is different....my tummy is super sensitive..cant lay on it but clothes arent tight yet.....


----------



## ThisMumRocks

I got my BFP this morn!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

babygirl1 said:


> dont stress...how far would you be? about 8 weeks? or 9?
> you'd start showing sooner yes with the 2nd one, but maybe around 3 months or 4 instead of the whole "popping" out at 6 months lol...also every one is different....my tummy is super sensitive..cant lay on it but clothes arent tight yet.....

lol I finally got the hang of the quoting thing :haha:
and I guess youre right but my symptoms seemed to have disappeared too.. Im not nauseated anymore... Going by the first day I saw blood in october I should be 9 weeks exactly today. I did have some stretching pains earlier today though so maybe its just my body adjusting differently? :shrug: it has been about 4 years since I was pregnant with my DD but I have had 2 other pregnancies this year and when the symptoms started disappearing is when I ended up with miscarriages.. I dont know Im just worried..:wacko:


----------



## Mas1118

I'm on cd6 today. I'm going to use opk this month so I can monitor really well, I bought a ton because I have never gotten a positive opk except when I was triggered. So I will poas about 3 times a day until I get a positive. I figure it will be right around Xmas, so there will be lots of holiday sex this month. I hope everyone is well.
Frisbee, try not to worry, some women don't have any symptoms until 3 months. I am praying for you that everything goes good. I'm sorry you are so homesick. I would be the same.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats Thismumrocks!!!!! H&h 9 Months to you!!!


----------



## AmberDW

sadly I had a MC this morning, so you can take me off the front page :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

babygirl1 said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> So I've been talking with a friend and skulking around on google.
> I had 2 "clumps" of extremely sticky very clear stretchie mucus come out today at 2 different times.
> I had a hormonal outburst like 2 hours ago where i raged and bit everyone's heads off in my path...then 2 mins later i was fine!
> 
> everything i eat is making me feel sick and bloated.
> 
> Still no witch yet though.
> 
> i found it it was nov 13th so thats when i'd have o'dClick to expand...

So that would make you 22 dpo when you finally got a positive? I am 15 dpo and I have a trillion symptoms that I have never had before, and feel like crap and am still getting bfn.


----------



## frisbeemama12

AmberDW said:


> sadly I had a MC this morning, so you can take me off the front page :(

Oh Amberdw... Im so so sorry.. I know your pain :( :hugs: Let me know if you need to talk or need anything.


----------



## cera

AmberDW said:


> sadly I had a MC this morning, so you can take me off the front page :(

I'm so sorry Amber!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

So sorry amber :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

We will be losing our sweet baby girl next week. Please remove me...


----------



## cera

duckytwins said:


> We will be losing our sweet baby girl next week. Please remove me...

Oh Ducky... I am so very very sorry hun! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

duckytwins said:


> We will be losing our sweet baby girl next week. Please remove me...

oh ducky i am so very sorry =(

I'll keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers.

I am actually sitting here crying for you guys.

again im sorry and if you need to talk you know where im at....right here


----------



## Lovetoteach86

duckytwins said:


> We will be losing our sweet baby girl next week. Please remove me...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bean66

duckytwins said:


> We will be losing our sweet baby girl next week. Please remove me...

:hugs: I am so sorry.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

so sorry ducky :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you everyone. We will be losing her next Wednesday. We are devastated.


----------



## Mas1118

Oh Ducky and Amber, I'm so very sorry. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you both.:hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

aw amber and ducky am so so sorry to hear your sad news, your both in my thoughts :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

morning girls :) who is due to ovulate this week? I'm thinking it'll be sat/sun for me. Busy week ahead getting ready for Christmas! x :dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

WannaBtheMum said:


> morning girls :) who is due to ovulate this week? I'm thinking it'll be sat/sun for me. Busy week ahead getting ready for Christmas! x :dust:

Not me yet, AF just got me! I still have a few months to have a 2012 baby though, so I guess my first little one didn't want to be born in August! On to the next cycle :) Good luck catching your little Christmas egg! I was suppose to ovulate a few days after Christmas, but af was almost a week late for me.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Will be keeping Ducky in my thoughts and prayers today xx :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

i also will be thinking of ducky today :cry: iam so sorry you have to go through this pain :nope:


----------



## cera

Praying for you and your family today, Ducky. :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Jes said goodbye to Tessa yesterday, there was a problem with her appt today so it was moved up.

There's no words I can think of to comfort you Jes but I (and the rest of the GG's) are thinking of you and your family right now. :hugs:


----------



## duckytwins

Thank you everyone. Your kind words mean so much to me. We said goodbye to Tess yesterday. I feel so empty inside. I just hope she likes it in heaven where she can be beautiful and happy and pain free. My heart is broken.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

duckytwins said:


> Thank you everyone. Your kind words mean so much to me. We said goodbye to Tess yesterday. I feel so empty inside. I just hope she likes it in heaven where she can be beautiful and happy and pain free. My heart is broken.

:hugs: We are all here for you. My cousin carried a very high risk baby full term and the baby passed away a day or two before the due date, it's not easy either way. I feel for you and I am glad you have everyone here to support you. :hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

evening ladies.

how is everyone doing? I am going nutty..hormones raging all the time!

hope everyone is as well as can be expected.


----------



## CelticStar

I'm officially a hyperemesis sufferer, I have a really bad sinus infection and I can't move without my head threatening to explode.

I can't wait for Christmas to be over :cry:

Here's hoping you girls get your bfp's as very special Christmas gifts! :dust:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, haven't temp'd or used opk's this month so hoping that I ovulate tomorrow but got no way of knowing for def! boobs are a bit tender today which usually happens around ovulation. Got my fingers crossed real tight in hope of the most amazing christmas present I could ever wish for :) :dust: x


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi girls, haven't temp'd or used opk's this month so hoping that I ovulate tomorrow but got no way of knowing for def! boobs are a bit tender today which usually happens around ovulation. Got my fingers crossed real tight in hope of the most amazing christmas present I could ever wish for :) :dust: x

:chanting: DTD, DTD, DTD!!!!! Hoping the best for you, Wanna!!!! :hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> I'm officially a hyperemesis sufferer, I have a really bad sinus infection and I can't move without my head threatening to explode.
> 
> I can't wait for Christmas to be over :cry:
> 
> Here's hoping you girls get your bfp's as very special Christmas gifts! :dust:

ewwwwwwwww

poor you!


----------



## babygirl1

hey everyone,

just checking in and seeing how we're all doing?

Im enjoying my last few hours of "holiday" we were off work today..bed soon and up bright and early for work tomorrow =(

I am relaxing with a cup of tea and some sugar cookies...my heating pad is on my back and my feet are about to be propped up on the chair lol.


I have a serious ?? for everyone though...anyone have or know of anyone who has had..or ever read about this.....severe bouts of anger during pregnancy? like blowing up for say 5 mins then when you are done you are calmer than calm?


----------



## cera

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays GG's!!!!!!


----------



## duckytwins

I spent Christmas in the ER :(

I just want this to all be over :cry:


----------



## cera

duckytwins said:


> I spent Christmas in the ER :(
> 
> I just want this to all be over :cry:

Oh Ducky, I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

duckytwins said:


> I spent Christmas in the ER :(
> 
> I just want this to all be over :cry:

Aww hunny I am so sorry!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh jess why? I hope youre ok, was it a complication?
I dont know what to think anymore, I cant wait to get the green light from my insurance and go see an ER to finally get some answers, I feel a little big around the middle.. but its just bloat stuff because just yesterday I could still button my jeans too... but by breasts have been sore off and on for the past few days and then today I actually noticed that they are MUCH bigger than normal! what??? could it be possible however unlikely that Im still pregnant???
Im sorry youre having such bouts of anger babygirl.. I dont know what that means I never dealt with it with my DD so Im not sure, sorry :/


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh. My. Goodness. I went to the ER since my insurance gave me the green light to go ahead and go... according to the ultrasound and the drs there... I have a perfectly healthy squirmy little 9 week 4 day old in there!!!!! Im OVER the moon!!!!!! Im so happy!!!


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. I went to the ER since my insurance gave me the green light to go ahead and go... according to the ultrasound and the drs there... I have a perfectly healthy squirmy little 9 week 4 day old in there!!!!! Im OVER the moon!!!!!! Im so happy!!!

OMG, FRISBEE!!!! Hunny, I am so happy for you!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

frisbeemama12 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. I went to the ER since my insurance gave me the green light to go ahead and go... according to the ultrasound and the drs there... I have a perfectly healthy squirmy little 9 week 4 day old in there!!!!! Im OVER the moon!!!!!! Im so happy!!!

OMG that is amazing, that is the best news ever! :) :happydance:


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Oh. My. Goodness. I went to the ER since my insurance gave me the green light to go ahead and go... according to the ultrasound and the drs there... I have a perfectly healthy squirmy little 9 week 4 day old in there!!!!! Im OVER the moon!!!!!! Im so happy!!!

OH
MY
GOD
wooohooooooooooo over the moon here too yay so happy for you =)


----------



## babygirl1

I go Jan 3 to find out how far i am ...sheesh wish you could pee on a stick and it say 9 weeks x days lol


----------



## CelticStar

Amber that's fantastic news hunni! :hugs:
I'm so happy for you!


----------



## babygirl1

good afternoon gassies =-)

I've been doing quite well today except that im ******ely tired.

Most literally cant even spell my own name at times lol.

thinking bed might have to be when i put the 5 year old to bed tonite at 8 =)


How's everyone?


----------



## frisbeemama12

same way here, I have no symptoms except now Im really hungry and SO SO SO SO SO SOOOOOO Tired!


----------



## cera

Hi GG's,
Feeling a bit better, nausea finally tapering off so I get a few hours a day of not feeling sea sick, and energy is starting to return, thank the lord! :happydance:

Where is everyone on their cycles, Mas, Coleey, Wanna...!?! Everyone has been off for the holidays and I too would love to hear how everyone else is doing, who's O'ed again and who is in the 2ww!!! I miss my girlies!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

cera said:


> Hi GG's,
> Feeling a bit better, nausea finally tapering off so I get a few hours a day of not feeling sea sick, and energy is starting to return, thank the lord! :happydance:
> 
> Where is everyone on their cycles, Mas, Coleey, Wanna...!?! Everyone has been off for the holidays and I too would love to hear how everyone else is doing, who's O'ed again and who is in the 2ww!!! I miss my girlies!!!!:hugs:

 CD 12, still waiting to O over here, still using my OPK sticks, they all have the same darkness so far CD8-11. All the charts and apps say I should ovulate around the 1st or 2nd. Just trying to figure out my cycle since I just got my first period after getting off BCP in January.
 



Attached Files:







CD8-11.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## dinidani

can any one of our gg help as any thing like this is scarey as every one at home is pointing out to me that i have baslicly very little control on my body control or movement like twitching and stuff but to an extreme but every one has been pointing out my slured speach and that my sentences are quite and dont make no sence we foned the hospital bla bla bla .....
the nsre said to come in stright away yet if any one is wondering no i havent decided that that there is right yet but i have started to pick up alot of this as the day has been progressing and getting headach feeling sleepy and so on some time my vision gets blurry ( when you get up to quikly) that type of blurry i had to turn of the rditers in my front room earlyrer and open every window and door down stairs yet i was still hot so i striped of but my family came round and was like arg its freezing but 
1) i reacently stopped taking my iron tablet as i have had ran out
2) in my family diabeaties run in my family
3) could i then be suffering from a hormon inbalance....(estrogen dominance????)


----------



## cera

dinidani said:


> can any one of our gg help as any thing like this is scarey as every one at home is pointing out to me that i have baslicly very little control on my body control or movement like twitching and stuff but to an extreme but every one has been pointing out my slured speach and that my sentences are quite and dont make no sence we foned the hospital bla bla bla .....
> the nsre said to come in stright away yet if any one is wondering no i havent decided that that there is right yet but i have started to pick up alot of this as the day has been progressing and getting headach feeling sleepy and so on some time my vision gets blurry ( when you get up to quikly) that type of blurry i had to turn of the rditers in my front room earlyrer and open every window and door down stairs yet i was still hot so i striped of but my family came round and was like arg its freezing but
> 1) i reacently stopped taking my iron tablet as i have had ran out
> 2) in my family diabeaties run in my family
> 3) could i then be suffering from a hormon inbalance....(estrogen dominance????)

Dini, if I were in your shoes, I would go straight to the docs. Sounds like there could be a few different things going on and only a doctor or trained medical professional may be able to sort it all out. Sorry that's the only advice I have! :hugs:


----------



## cera

Lovetoteach86 said:


> cera said:
> 
> 
> Hi GG's,
> Feeling a bit better, nausea finally tapering off so I get a few hours a day of not feeling sea sick, and energy is starting to return, thank the lord! :happydance:
> 
> Where is everyone on their cycles, Mas, Coleey, Wanna...!?! Everyone has been off for the holidays and I too would love to hear how everyone else is doing, who's O'ed again and who is in the 2ww!!! I miss my girlies!!!!:hugs:
> 
> CD 12, still waiting to O over here, still using my OPK sticks, they all have the same darkness so far CD8-11. All the charts and apps say I should ovulate around the 1st or 2nd. Just trying to figure out my cycle since I just got my first period after getting off BCP in January.Click to expand...

Ohh Love, good luck!!! I hope for you baby dancing time is right around the corner!!! How cool if you O and conieve on the first few days of the year...you will have a New Years baby!!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

cera said:


> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cera said:
> 
> 
> Hi GG's,
> Feeling a bit better, nausea finally tapering off so I get a few hours a day of not feeling sea sick, and energy is starting to return, thank the lord! :happydance:
> 
> Where is everyone on their cycles, Mas, Coleey, Wanna...!?! Everyone has been off for the holidays and I too would love to hear how everyone else is doing, who's O'ed again and who is in the 2ww!!! I miss my girlies!!!!:hugs:
> 
> CD 12, still waiting to O over here, still using my OPK sticks, they all have the same darkness so far CD8-11. All the charts and apps say I should ovulate around the 1st or 2nd. Just trying to figure out my cycle since I just got my first period after getting off BCP in January.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ohh Love, good luck!!! I hope for you baby dancing time is right around the corner!!! How cool if you O and conieve on the first few days of the year...you will have a New Years baby!!!!Click to expand...

I hope so, New Years BD/Conception would make it so much easier.


----------



## babygirl1

dinidani said:


> can any one of our gg help as any thing like this is scarey as every one at home is pointing out to me that i have baslicly very little control on my body control or movement like twitching and stuff but to an extreme but every one has been pointing out my slured speach and that my sentences are quite and dont make no sence we foned the hospital bla bla bla .....
> the nsre said to come in stright away yet if any one is wondering no i havent decided that that there is right yet but i have started to pick up alot of this as the day has been progressing and getting headach feeling sleepy and so on some time my vision gets blurry ( when you get up to quikly) that type of blurry i had to turn of the rditers in my front room earlyrer and open every window and door down stairs yet i was still hot so i striped of but my family came round and was like arg its freezing but
> 1) i reacently stopped taking my iron tablet as i have had ran out
> 2) in my family diabeaties run in my family
> 3) could i then be suffering from a hormon inbalance....(estrogen dominance????)

I have a friend that gets like this whenever he has a procedure that throws off his body balance..or too much meds..just found out he's diabetic, but also has MS, but its pretty quiet the MS lately.


----------



## Bean66

Dinidani - how are you? If no change please go to the doctors/hospital. I may be nothing but it's not worth the risk.


----------



## CelticStar

dinidani said:


> can any one of our gg help as any thing like this is scarey as every one at home is pointing out to me that i have baslicly very little control on my body control or movement like twitching and stuff but to an extreme but every one has been pointing out my slured speach and that my sentences are quite and dont make no sence we foned the hospital bla bla bla .....
> the nsre said to come in stright away yet if any one is wondering no i havent decided that that there is right yet but i have started to pick up alot of this as the day has been progressing and getting headach feeling sleepy and so on some time my vision gets blurry ( when you get up to quikly) that type of blurry i had to turn of the rditers in my front room earlyrer and open every window and door down stairs yet i was still hot so i striped of but my family came round and was like arg its freezing but
> 1) i reacently stopped taking my iron tablet as i have had ran out
> 2) in my family diabeaties run in my family
> 3) could i then be suffering from a hormon inbalance....(estrogen dominance????)

You've already been told by a medical professional to go to hospital. None of us on here are doctors (that I know of!) so the best thing to do is instead of sitting at the computer, go down your hospital like you've been told to.
If you don't want to do it for you then do it for the little person in your uterus!


----------



## babygirl1

CelticStar said:


> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> can any one of our gg help as any thing like this is scarey as every one at home is pointing out to me that i have baslicly very little control on my body control or movement like twitching and stuff but to an extreme but every one has been pointing out my slured speach and that my sentences are quite and dont make no sence we foned the hospital bla bla bla .....
> the nsre said to come in stright away yet if any one is wondering no i havent decided that that there is right yet but i have started to pick up alot of this as the day has been progressing and getting headach feeling sleepy and so on some time my vision gets blurry ( when you get up to quikly) that type of blurry i had to turn of the rditers in my front room earlyrer and open every window and door down stairs yet i was still hot so i striped of but my family came round and was like arg its freezing but
> 1) i reacently stopped taking my iron tablet as i have had ran out
> 2) in my family diabeaties run in my family
> 3) could i then be suffering from a hormon inbalance....(estrogen dominance????)
> 
> You've already been told by a medical professional to go to hospital. None of us on here are doctors (that I know of!) so the best thing to do is instead of sitting at the computer, go down your hospital like you've been told to.
> If you don't want to do it for you then do it for the little person in your uterus!Click to expand...

ohhhh you are going for your private gender scan on the 3rd! I am going on the 3rd for my scan to see how far i am hahahha

are you going to find out? or let it be a secret?


----------



## CelticStar

Seeing as we're paying for a private gender scan I think we'll be finding out :winkwink: lol!

I've got the Anomaly scan on February 3rd at the hospital but I couldn't wait until I was 20 weeks to find out :haha:
I want to know whether I can buy pink or blue clothes :blush:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls :) happy new year to you all, here's hoping that 2012 is the year that all dreams come true :dust:
I've been in ireland at the mother in law's for a few days, it rained non-stop!! Think I ov'd on christmas day n we bd'd a few days around but I'm not sure whether our timing was right. I have a distinct feeling that I'm out this month but I am only 7dpo so I suppose we still know for def this time next week. 

Hope you are all keeping well xx


----------



## duckytwins

Dinidani, I'm not a doctor either, but what you are describing sound like Bell's palsy. I don't think it's life threatening, but from what I understand, it's scary. Yes, please do have yourself looked at. I'm thinking about you. Please let us know that you are okay


----------



## babygirl1

Good evening girlies,

I go tomorrow TUESDAY at 510 pm for my ultrasound to confirm due date...im so excited!

ahhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay babygirl!! I cant wait to find out when my ultrasound will be, Id love to see lil bump again!


----------



## cera

Yay Babygirl! I can't wait to see ur due date...I wonder when it will be!?! 

Frisbee, when's ur EDD and how long do u have to wait to find out when u get ur next ultrasound!?

Celtic...when are u getting your gender scan!? Can't wait to hear how that goes...do you have an inkling B or G!?

Wanna, crossing my fingers for you!! Can not WAIT til next week...are u planning on testing or waiting for AF??

Dini-still waiting to hear how you are doing girl...praying for you!

Ducky, how are you doing Hun???

Love...did u O when u thought? Hoping u did!

Hope all the other GG's that aren't currently posting are all doing well this new Year!


----------



## CelticStar

Cera, I had the gender scan this morning, it's a 90-95% chance that we're having a little girl, I said at 14 weeks when I had my first scan that when I saw her on the screen I thought she was a girl - and I've been proved right :happydance:

She was fidgeting a lot today so got 10 different scan pictures and a 10 minute dvd of the u/s as well, I've just got off the phone to my Mum who is delighted to be having another grand daughter and also that she can put pink ribbons in the booties she's knitting :haha:
The only slight downside to today was finding out that I have an anterior placenta so I probably won't be able to feel her kicking as much but I'm extremely happy to have that as the only downside, her heart rate was 149bpm and she kept on waving at us and showing her face.....Until it came to having the 4D freeview...Then she hid her face behind both hands :haha:

I'm totally hooked on the scans now, I pre warned the staff at the baby bond place that I'll be in every couple of weeks :rofl: I'm definitely going to be going back for the 4D scan...That's only 10 weeks and 3 days away!!! :happydance:

I really hope everyone else is well :flower:


----------



## duckytwins

cera, I'm doing okay, I guess... Thanks for asking


----------



## WannaBtheMum

cera said:


> Yay Babygirl! I can't wait to see ur due date...I wonder when it will be!?!
> 
> Frisbee, when's ur EDD and how long do u have to wait to find out when u get ur next ultrasound!?
> 
> Celtic...when are u getting your gender scan!? Can't wait to hear how that goes...do you have an inkling B or G!?
> 
> Wanna, crossing my fingers for you!! Can not WAIT til next week...are u planning on testing or waiting for AF??
> 
> Dini-still waiting to hear how you are doing girl...praying for you!
> 
> Ducky, how are you doing Hun???
> 
> Love...did u O when u thought? Hoping u did!
> 
> Hope all the other GG's that aren't currently posting are all doing well this new Year!


Hi Cera, how are you keeping yourself?

I'm going to wait until the weekend to test, af is due on sunday(ish) but honestly don't think this is our month, actually starting to think that we might not ever get 'our month'.Brrrrr - need to shake off the negative vibe and keep positive :) 
:dust: x


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations on your lil princess hun! :) 

Have a gassy new year GGs! :D xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Heee heee- I am generally a very calm and collected individual, it usually takes alot to make me blow my top...... however, just came home from my beauticians and couldn't find something in the bathroom n completely lost it with my DH. I am now sat on the couch completely whacked!! I know this isn't something I should be pleased about but can't help but hope it is a sign of hormones surging!!!! If not, then I will need to sit in the corner and think about my behaviour ;)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

cera said:


> Yay Babygirl! I can't wait to see ur due date...I wonder when it will be!?!
> 
> Frisbee, when's ur EDD and how long do u have to wait to find out when u get ur next ultrasound!?
> 
> Celtic...when are u getting your gender scan!? Can't wait to hear how that goes...do you have an inkling B or G!?
> 
> Wanna, crossing my fingers for you!! Can not WAIT til next week...are u planning on testing or waiting for AF??
> 
> Dini-still waiting to hear how you are doing girl...praying for you!
> 
> Ducky, how are you doing Hun???
> 
> Love...did u O when u thought? Hoping u did!
> 
> Hope all the other GG's that aren't currently posting are all doing well this new Year!

No I haven't O'd yet, temps still low, and OPKs CD8-15 still look the same. About to pee on another OPK in an hour for my CD16 test. Here are my tests so far, they tell me nothing as they are all the same shade...
 



Attached Files:







OPK CD15.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babygirl1

:dohh::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::brat::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::argh::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::loo::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


cera said:


> Yay Babygirl! I can't wait to see ur due date...I wonder when it will be!?!
> 
> Frisbee, when's ur EDD and how long do u have to wait to find out when u get ur next ultrasound!?
> 
> Celtic...when are u getting your gender scan!? Can't wait to hear how that goes...do you have an inkling B or G!?
> 
> Wanna, crossing my fingers for you!! Can not WAIT til next week...are u planning on testing or waiting for AF??
> 
> Dini-still waiting to hear how you are doing girl...praying for you!
> 
> Ducky, how are you doing Hun???
> 
> Love...did u O when u thought? Hoping u did!
> 
> Hope all the other GG's that aren't currently posting are all doing well this new Year!

All the smiley thingies above should show mymood argh

the dr's office apparently doesnt do the ultrasounds there grrrrrrrrrr
and they were supposed to give me a script last time ( i didnt know this grrrrrrrrr) to go for a transvaginal us.

sooooooooooooo they are doing a stat on my bloodwork again! 
and tomorrow she will call me to see if hcg is high enough to have me go for regular us or not

ugh she says she thinks that im much earlier than she anticipated
im going nuts
i just wanna knowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Mas1118

Happy New Year gg's! I've been very busy over the holidays. They were great! I'm about 9 dpo today-think I o'd on Xmas day! We :sex: everyday for five days before o and 3or 4 days after o! I had flu like nausea on new years day and a tiny bit of pink tinged cm in my panties on yesterday when I woke up, sl nausea tonight and boobs sore on and off, cm has been lotiony today. Hoping for a miracle. RE says everything looks fine but since I haven't conceived it may be my egg quality, so I'm now taking DHEA and COQ10. I'm also taking fertiltea, fertilaid for women and fertile cm, and dh is taking fertilaid for men. So here's hoping!

I'm glad to hear everyone else is doing good with the scans and symptoms and I hope everyone had good holidays. 

Ducky, I'm so very sorry and am thinking of you. I hope you start to feel better and that you get some good news in this new year.:hugs:

If we are not pregnant by Mar we will be doing IVF.


----------



## duckytwins

hi mas! i've missed you! glad to hear you had a nice holiday! keeping my crossables crossed for a bfp for you! do you mind if i ask how old you are? i will be 35 at the end of the year and i'm terrified of being preg 35+. It seems, with us, if the odds are for a problem, it will happen to us (we don't tend to have the odds in our favor most times).


----------



## cera

Congrats on the baby GIRL, Celtic!!! That's so exciting!!!

Keep positive Wanna...if it makes you feel better I guess I was a raging b*tch the few days before i got my bfp. I mean "mean"! I was talking to my sister yesterday and telling her that the only real early symptom I had was heartburn (meaning the first few weeks after we knew), and my DH thought I ment symptom BEFORE we knew we were pregnant and shouts from the back room "What about all that (clears throat) irritability?!?" Ha ha! Guess I was really not myself! 

Coleey! Missed ya girl...how are things going for you?!

Still crossing my fingers for ya Love! Some people don't O til later and mine were just like yours ... didn't look like they amped up - just stark white one morning and then BAMB dark one afternoon and completely gone the next morning. Honestly, if I hadn't gotten advice on here about at least testing twice a day around cd16, I would have missed it completely! 

Oh Babygirl, rotten situation with ur doctor issues! Can you find another doctor or like someone else mentioned a while ago, go into the ER and get them to give you an ultrasound as you are worried? All this stress may be a valid enough reason to go to the ER. My SIL said she did this and to get in she SAID she had very bad cramping and was worried it was out of the norm and that was really her first scan (she didn't tell them that though). Not and advocate of lying, but really all this stress can't be good for you two.

Hi Mas!!! Sounds like you and Wanna may be on the same schedule!!!!!! Are you planning on testing next week or waiting for AF to NOT come first? Really excited for you and can't wait!! Fingers crossed!!!

Sorry for the long post... I would so rather chat with you girls than go to work. It's almost like I have cement shoes on as it is so NOT what I want to be doing right now. It's so hard after having a nice break to just jump right back into work full speed, and my pj's are so comfy!


----------



## duckytwins

celtic, congrats on the baby girl! that's great news


----------



## heavyheart

hi gg's just wanted to check in and see how your all doing :flower:

Celtic - congratulations on finding out your having a girl :happydance: how lovely :hugs: and hope your keeping well! xx

babygirl - how horrible and stressful for you, i sure hope they pull their finger out and you can get a scan soon :hugs: xx

Ducky - :hugs::hugs: you have been in my thoughts everyday :hugs: i really hope the days have been gentle to you.

cera - hope your keeping well chick :hugs: when is your scan??? i have in my head fri??? xxx

to everyone else waiting to ov best of luck on catching those eggs!!! wishing you all the best for this year and hope to see many more bfp's xxx

AFM - I have my dating scan 2moro, cant begin to explain how scared i feel about it, for me this scan in my last pregnancy brought the worst news and my world crumbled. Iam really hoping that this time will be so different and a happy time. Iam positive i felt the baby move yesterday and the day before so that sign has made me hopeful. 

Hope everyone keeps well and happy, speak soon xxx


----------



## babygirl1

heavyheart said:


> hi gg's just wanted to check in and see how your all doing :flower:
> 
> Celtic - congratulations on finding out your having a girl :happydance: how lovely :hugs: and hope your keeping well! xx
> 
> babygirl - how horrible and stressful for you, i sure hope they pull their finger out and you can get a scan soon :hugs: xx
> 
> Ducky - :hugs::hugs: you have been in my thoughts everyday :hugs: i really hope the days have been gentle to you.
> 
> cera - hope your keeping well chick :hugs: when is your scan??? i have in my head fri??? xxx
> 
> to everyone else waiting to ov best of luck on catching those eggs!!! wishing you all the best for this year and hope to see many more bfp's xxx
> 
> AFM - I have my dating scan 2moro, cant begin to explain how scared i feel about it, for me this scan in my last pregnancy brought the worst news and my world crumbled. Iam really hoping that this time will be so different and a happy time. Iam positive i felt the baby move yesterday and the day before so that sign has made me hopeful.
> 
> Hope everyone keeps well and happy, speak soon xxx



Im such a raging lunatic that I called the dr's office today and she gave me the go ahead to go and get the ultrasound heehee the hcg says between 7-8 weeks, but that just doesnt match up to ovlualtion or my last period 
sooooooooooooooooooooooo

i called the ultrasound place and made an appt for 430 today
ha

im going today
and im getting answers or im not leaving!

hahahahhahahahhaa


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Cera - my DH was laughing at me last night having my tantrum around the house, if I don't get a bfp this month then I'll have to apologize for my crazy behaviour ;) I'm def trying to stay positive tho, it helps having great support on here :hugs:

Babygirl -glad you've finally got an ultrasound booked, nothing worse than being kept hanging on by docs etc hope it goes well :dust:

X


----------



## babygirl1

*~*~*~**~*~* 9 weeks ~**~*~*~*~*~* 
that would put my due date approx august 6th hahahhah yayyy
thats my mom's bday
she passed away 3 years ago!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Kate!!! PINK!!!! Im so excited for you!!! 
Babygirl, thats REALLY frustrating about your dr office, I remember with my DD my dr said "ok next appt you are getting an ultrasound so bring family who you want to see..."etc. Well the next appt I had I was like "im here for an ultrasound" and they said they didnt know anything about it.. I was LIVID seeing as to how my mother and mother in law and DH all took time off work to come!!! luckly though we had to wait an hour but they squeezed me in.. YAY 9 weeks!! youre about 1.5 away from me! Ill be 11 on saturday according to the ultrasound at the er :haha:


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Yay Kate!!! PINK!!!! Im so excited for you!!!
> Babygirl, thats REALLY frustrating about your dr office, I remember with my DD my dr said "ok next appt you are getting an ultrasound so bring family who you want to see..."etc. Well the next appt I had I was like "im here for an ultrasound" and they said they didnt know anything about it.. I was LIVID seeing as to how my mother and mother in law and DH all took time off work to come!!! luckly though we had to wait an hour but they squeezed me in.. YAY 9 weeks!! youre about 1.5 away from me! Ill be 11 on saturday according to the ultrasound at the er :haha:

thats not much at all to be different woohooo babies babies babies =)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:( not feeling particularly happy this eve girls. this is day 28 n just had a bright pink bleed when I went to the loo. I'm 11dpo which means my luteal phase is much shorter this month n I'm sure the clomid shouldn't let this happen. Feeling so disappointed and tired of this same feeling every month. Desperately trying not to let dh see that I'm upset :(

Is anyone on here close to testing? I need to hear some nice baby news from you ladies, it keeps me going

Xx


----------



## duckytwins

Awww, Wanna, I'm so sorry :hugs: Can the pink be implantation?

Maybe dh can give you a big squeezie (that's a hug to my boys) and help you feel better? I know when I'm down there's nothing like a nice tender hug from dh to help me feel better. I wish I could come give you one! 

I don't have any news at all, just waiting for the bleeding to stop (another 4 weeks to go...) then to have a regular cycle. 

I did order a special necklace to remember Tess and a Christmas ornament for her. I can't wait for them to come.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

duckytwins said:


> Awww, Wanna, I'm so sorry :hugs: Can the pink be implantation?
> 
> Maybe dh can give you a big squeezie (that's a hug to my boys) and help you feel better? I know when I'm down there's nothing like a nice tender hug from dh to help me feel better. I wish I could come give you one!
> 
> I don't have any news at all, just waiting for the bleeding to stop (another 4 weeks to go...) then to have a regular cycle.
> 
> I did order a special necklace to remember Tess and a Christmas ornament for her. I can't wait for them to come.

Thanks ducky :) am going to get on the couch with dh now n have a cuddle. Sorry to be such a moaner, just hormonal i guess, think I've developed pms since taking clomid! ;)

Ordering an ornament and necklace is such a lovely personal idea, I hope they bring you some comfort :hugs:
X


----------



## Coleey

My stupid phone ruined my reply!! :growlmad:

Cera - Hey hun! :hugs: All good here, how are you? I took a bnb break and I've been trying to catch up! :) Did you have a nice Christmas and New year?

Aww I'm sorry Wanna :hugs: you can moan as much as you like, its what we're here for! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mas1118

duckytwins said:


> hi mas! i've missed you! glad to hear you had a nice holiday! keeping my crossables crossed for a bfp for you! do you mind if i ask how old you are? i will be 35 at the end of the year and i'm terrified of being preg 35+. It seems, with us, if the odds are for a problem, it will happen to us (we don't tend to have the odds in our favor most times).

Hi Ducky, I just turned 36 in Nov. So I'm just past that dreaded line. I'm still positive it can be done though. I quit smoking and am now taking DHEA and CO 10 and some other supplements. I hope you have some good news soon Ducky! Keep on hoping that it'll come and it will.

:hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I'm going to test Sunday Morning. Ill be 12-14dpo by then. I'm unsure of my cycle this month as I'm not being monitored, guess I was spoiled the last 7 months and didn't have to worry about it, lol. Not much good it did me. Hoping Sunday will be a day full of good news!


----------



## wanabmommmy

Hey ladies I have been reading ALL of your posts. And chance there is room for one more? I am 12 dpo I think lol af is due on the 8th. I have been ttc for about 11 months. Ectopic 9 months ago at 8 weeks. I have had a lot of cramping,pulling and pressure for the last week hopefully this is my time :)


----------



## CelticStar

Mas, I'll be keeping everything crossed for you on Sunday! :hugs:

Welcome to the gassy girls wanabmommmy, as long as the air turns green where ever you walk then you're more than welcome here :haha:


----------



## michelle01

I was hoping I could join in too! I think I am around 8 DPO, and AF is due on 1/10. I broke down and tested today...BFN. I actually have all my meds and was ready to start IVF, but my DH and I :sex: mid-cycle, so they told me I had to wait till my next cycle :dohh: I am kinda hoping that I get that BFP so I don't have to go through IVF. My right tube is blocked and I had a chemical pg back in August. I was so upset because when I went in for my September U/S I had a huge ovarian cyst on my left side. I pretty much gave up at that point, and then we decided we would just start IVF. 

Now I am just hoping that I get that BFP...skipping all the injections as I am terrified of needles! I plan to test the next few days, I am an addict with POAS. I have been extremely tired the past few days, to the point that I am in bed by 8:30. My chest is sore to the touch and I have been extremely bloated and gassy! Most of these are PMS symtoms except being so gassy these past few days. The suspense to know is now just killing me!!


----------



## CelticStar

Welcome to you as well then michelle! I think I'm going to be spending this month just sat on the sofa with everything crossed for everyone :haha:

Good luck for the 10th! :hugs:


----------



## wanabmommmy

Hahahaha oh trust me the air is green! I have been so extremely gassy!!!! Very odd that's for sure my DH dosnt even wanna sit beside me when we watch tv! Lol


----------



## Bean66

Hi Michelle - I stalk here but post rarely.

Can I ask a personnel question. If you had a chemical in August and can therefore get pregnant, how come you are doing IVF. Hope you don't take offence with me asking. I hope even more you get you BFP this cycle.


----------



## Bean66

Sorry about the chemical btw. Feel like I was very insensitive. I don't mean too.


----------



## michelle01

No worries Bean66! After I had my son, I stupidly :dohh: had my tubes tied....a completely irrational choice, but I had a horrible pregnancy and decided I didn't want to go through that again. After my son was a few months old, I was so mad at myself for doing that. October 2010 I had my tubes reversed and DH and I tried a few times, but have had some trouble; my right tube being tied, the cyst. The fertility DR said due to my age (just turned 38 yesterday) and my history, that IVF may be the better route to go and should have great success with that.

So DH and I had all are pre-tests done with flying colors and our consult in December. I guess I just hope this is my month so I don't have to go through the IVF process, but I have had friends that did it and said it was not that bad.


----------



## Bean66

Michelle - we all make rash decisions in our lives. I'm sorry your first pregnancy was so difficult.

I hope you get your BFP before IVF. If not I wish you all the best.


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Michelle and wanabmummy!
Welcome! Good luck and feed for :BFP: for you both! and all of us as well!


----------



## Tinatin

...I hope more gassy now? Maybe some of the luck of this thread will rub off :winkwink:


----------



## CelticStar

Here's hoping Tinatin! :flower:


----------



## Andrieflower

I've definitely been feeling pretty gassy the past 3 days...I'm at 16 dpo :o


----------



## CelticStar

That sounds promising Andrieflower! How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Andrieflower

I usually have a 28 day cycle :o I posted all my symptoms in the TWW thread :)


----------



## CelticStar

Oh fingers crossed for you then! When are you testing?


----------



## Andrieflower

(Hopefully) on Monday! :)


----------



## wanabmommmy

Woohoo still no af!v due tomorrow but does not feel like she is going to come!!! Maybe I can stink her away?? Lmao


----------



## Mas1118

FXed for you!


----------



## wanabmommmy

Thanks mas1118!


----------



## Coleey

My fingers are crossed for all of you lovely ladies :hugs: xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good luck ladies!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Do any of you girls know about bbt? I woke up an hour later than normal and my temp was 97.6. Should I adjust it down .2 for that extra hour, or is 97.6 the temp I should stick with?


----------



## Bean66

I adjust.

I use this website -

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## michelle01

I took another test this morning and another BFN. I think I am around 9 DPO and AF due on Tuesday. I bought more tests today; and most of my symptoms are gone now....just really really tired with a little bit of soreness in my lower back. I keep saying I won't test tomorrow, but I know that I will :dohh: Just keep hoping there is still a chance.

Good luck everyone else! Hopefully this will be your month too!


----------



## Bean66

8dpo is supper early Michelle. Plenty of time to still get that BFP. Good luck. I'm 13dpo and may be on my way to a BFP. Here's hoping.

Fxd Wanabmommmy!


----------



## wanabmommmy

STIILL NO AF!!!!! eeeeek lol ive got myself to excited lol
dang i did this last month.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, welcome to all the new ladies too, hoping you are all going to give us another blast of bfp's to get the new year going :)

AFM - def out this month, Af is knocking at the door, been spotting since thurs but got some bad cramps today which usually happens for a few hours before she flies in! Took a hpt to check n its bfn. So onto month 4 on clomid, feeling a bit upset about it but that's not going to change anything so just need to make sure I give myself the best chance of bfp next month by being healthy and relaxed! 

Hope we are going to get some good news from the other ladies testing this week.

Cera - how are you doing? 

:dust: 

xx


----------



## Mas1118

AF got me too:( sucks! Hoping for this cycle to be better.


----------



## wanabmommmy

Still no af. Do any of you ladies track your cervix position?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

wanabmommmy said:


> Still no af. Do any of you ladies track your cervix position?

I do, but it has not been very helpful for me. I am starting to think that my cervix is either really far back, or my fingers are just too short. It always seems to be high every single day of my cycle, which I know can't be the case.


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Wanna and Mas :hugs: :hugs: You ladies deserve it sooo much, hoping and praying you get sticky beans this cycle xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> AF got me too:( sucks! Hoping for this cycle to be better.

Sorry Mas :( :hugs: x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

AF flew in last night/today as expected :( 

Tips please from all the successful ladies. What did you do on your successful month that you think led to your BFP? I'm open to all suggestions :)


Anyone testing today? Where are this months BFP's??

xx


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Cera - how are you doing?

Hey girl, I'm doing good, just wish I logged on and had seen some of our GG's with BFP's!!!



Mas1118 said:


> AF got me too:( sucks! Hoping for this cycle to be better.

I'm sorry Mas... AF blows!!!! BOOOOOO!!!! :throws tomatoes and rotten fruit at AF: She better start getting the hint that she is NOT wanted round these parts no more!!!



WannaBtheMum said:


> AF flew in last night/today as expected :( Tips please from all the successful ladies. What did you do on your successful month that you think led to your BFP? I'm open to all suggestions :)
> 
> Anyone testing today? Where are this months BFP's??
> 
> xx

Double BOOO Wanna - what is up with the baby-fairy?!?! It's like she has been out sick lately. Doesn't she realize we have some deserving momma's-to-be here waiting on her lazy ass?!?! I seriously was banking on you both getting your BFP's this month!!!! DH still askes me how all my GG's are doing when he sees me on my phone in bed...I think he secretly has GG-envy!

I'm not gunna stop praying for you two and all our GG's to get their BFP's... and welcome to the newbies! Let 'er rip ladies!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm not too bad, very disappointed but glad I'm finally having a normal period, it's red instead of brown during my clomid months. I'm hoping the supplements are helping.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

You make me laugh cera :) I always check in on gg's on my phone when I go to bed n my dh is always trying to sneak a peak to see how you all are doing, if he sees me smiling when I'm reading he'll ask me what's happened :) 
glad you are keeping well, can't believe how much bump has grown, love your new profile pic :) 
:dust:


----------



## babygirl1

WannaBtheMum said:


> AF flew in last night/today as expected :(
> 
> Tips please from all the successful ladies. What did you do on your successful month that you think led to your BFP? I'm open to all suggestions :)
> 
> 
> Anyone testing today? Where are this months BFP's??
> 
> xx

I totally screwed up my cycle when i got my BFP lol
i had counted for months! did the :sex::sex: all the time lol
we're newlyweds lol

but...the thing i did differently was relax oddly i said who cares if its not this month not me! 

and then it was me lol


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> Cera - how are you doing?
> 
> Hey girl, I'm doing good, just wish I logged on and had seen some of our GG's with BFP's!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> AF got me too:( sucks! Hoping for this cycle to be better.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry Mas... AF blows!!!! BOOOOOO!!!! :throws tomatoes and rotten fruit at AF: She better start getting the hint that she is NOT wanted round these parts no more!!!
> 
> 
> 
> WannaBtheMum said:
> 
> 
> AF flew in last night/today as expected :( Tips please from all the successful ladies. What did you do on your successful month that you think led to your BFP? I'm open to all suggestions :)
> 
> Anyone testing today? Where are this months BFP's??
> 
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Double BOOO Wanna - what is up with the baby-fairy?!?! It's like she has been out sick lately. Doesn't she realize we have some deserving momma's-to-be here waiting on her lazy ass?!?! I seriously was banking on you both getting your BFP's this month!!!! DH still askes me how all my GG's are doing when he sees me on my phone in bed...I think he secretly has GG-envy!
> 
> I'm not gunna stop praying for you two and all our GG's to get their BFP's... and welcome to the newbies! Let 'er rip ladies!Click to expand...

holy moly look at your picture!!!!! im going to post mine now heehee


----------



## babygirl1

=)


----------



## cera

Coleey said:


> My stupid phone ruined my reply!! :growlmad:
> 
> Cera - Hey hun! :hugs: All good here, how are you? I took a bnb break and I've been trying to catch up! :) Did you have a nice Christmas and New year?
> 
> Aww I'm sorry Wanna :hugs: you can moan as much as you like, its what we're here for! :hugs: xx

Sorry Coleey, I think I missed replying to you!!! Doing well here, had a nice quite holiday break - first one ever I stayed in for New Years but I needed it! How are you doing and where are u in ur cycle!??


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> I'm not too bad, very disappointed but glad I'm finally having a normal period, it's red instead of brown during my clomid months. I'm hoping the supplements are helping.

You always keep it positive sister! Yeah, I have to stay that it feels good when you know your body is starting to get the hang of things. I know it's prob not the same but when i was able to ovulate at the right time after getting off of 15 yrs of BC, I just felt happy that my body was getting back into the flow of things. Sounds like your supps are doing the trick too!!! :hugs:


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> You make me laugh cera :) I always check in on gg's on my phone when I go to bed n my dh is always trying to sneak a peak to see how you all are doing, if he sees me smiling when I'm reading he'll ask me what's happened :)
> glad you are keeping well, can't believe how much bump has grown, love your new profile pic :)
> :dust:

Thx - I couldn't believe it either! I just kept saying, "I can't believe THAT is in THERE!" :haha:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey girls, where's the news? 
Its early days in the cycle for me, trying to get an appointment at the hospital for a day 12 scan to check for ovulation but for the 4th month my nurse, the only one who can do the scan, is on holiday over the days I could be seen! So frustrating! Trying to not get too bothered n concentrate on having a healthy month with lots of bd-ing :)
Hope everyone is doing well?
Xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im doing amazing! I just went in today because they couldnt find a heart beat with the doppler, anyway the baby is measuring at 12 weeks now!! I was able to hear the heart beat!! YAY!! it seems like Ive waited soooooo incredibly long for this day.. its been almost 2 years since we started trying! Im so happy right now :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im doing amazing! I just went in today because they couldnt find a heart beat with the doppler, anyway the baby is measuring at 12 weeks now!! I was able to hear the heart beat!! YAY!! it seems like Ive waited soooooo incredibly long for this day.. its been almost 2 years since we started trying! Im so happy right now :)

Wooooooo hoooooo That's fabulous news frisbee :) what a lovely exciting day for you all :hugs: it must be an amazing experience xx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im doing amazing! I just went in today because they couldnt find a heart beat with the doppler, anyway the baby is measuring at 12 weeks now!! I was able to hear the heart beat!! YAY!! it seems like Ive waited soooooo incredibly long for this day.. its been almost 2 years since we started trying! Im so happy right now :)

Yay :) That is good news!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Maybe you girls can help me out here... 

My OPKs and temperature are trying to trick me. My OPKs were positve CD19 and CD20, and my temp went down CD21, making me think I O'd on the 21st. Then on CD22, my OPK got a tad lighter, CD 23 my OPK was almost stark white. So I assumed that I O'd on the 21st because my temp started to go up a little, then today CD24 my temp went down from 97.6 yesteday o 97.2 today and then BAM my OPK went from almost stark white yesterday to really dark today CD24. Also my cervix is high and really soft today... so did I gear up and gear down then back up and finally I ovulate today? Here are some pictures, and my chart is in my sig. I need opinions please!
 



Attached Files:







CD 19 20 21 AND 22.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 2









cd 17 thru 24.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 1









CD 24 vs 23.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 0









CD 24.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## frisbeemama12

lovetoteach it could be possible that you ovulate more than once in a cycle. A good friend of mine ovulates about 4 times a cycle (a normal 28 day cycle) And thank you ladies!! I actually thought I had miscarried this time too since I have zero symptoms and had some bleeding.. I was going to get back on birth control and I wasnt temping or using opks or ANYTHING this cycle just goes to show that when you dont worry about it then things happen... so weird..


----------



## Lovetoteach86

frisbeemama12 said:


> lovetoteach it could be possible that you ovulate more than once in a cycle. A good friend of mine ovulates about 4 times a cycle (a normal 28 day cycle) And thank you ladies!! I actually thought I had miscarried this time too since I have zero symptoms and had some bleeding.. I was going to get back on birth control and I wasnt temping or using opks or ANYTHING this cycle just goes to show that when you dont worry about it then things happen... so weird..

I never thought about that... Would it be that close together though?


----------



## frisbeemama12

now that I dont know :/ Im sure Google has answers until you can ask your dr. :haha: at least thats what I would do :)


----------



## wanabmommmy

Ok ladies i grew a pair and did a test!!! i got my BFP!!!!!!!!
Wanna knew how i knew? other than a positive test? 
My ccervix! i know they say that its not a way to detect pregnancy but mine is very high soft and tilted back!! dead giveaway when im 4 days late for af!
i will be sticking around i have my fingers crossed all you ladies get your bfp!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations wannabemommy :) h&h 9 months xx


----------



## CelticStar

Huge congratulations wanabmommmy! Happy and healthy nine months to you :hugs: :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congrats wannabemommy!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

wanabmommmy said:


> Ok ladies i grew a pair and did a test!!! i got my BFP!!!!!!!!
> Wanna knew how i knew? other than a positive test?
> My ccervix! i know they say that its not a way to detect pregnancy but mine is very high soft and tilted back!! dead giveaway when im 4 days late for af!
> i will be sticking around i have my fingers crossed all you ladies get your bfp!

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Tinatin

wanabmommmy said:


> Ok ladies i grew a pair and did a test!!! i got my BFP!!!!!!!!
> Wanna knew how i knew? other than a positive test?
> My ccervix! i know they say that its not a way to detect pregnancy but mine is very high soft and tilted back!! dead giveaway when im 4 days late for af!
> i will be sticking around i have my fingers crossed all you ladies get your bfp!

Congratulations times a million! Big hugs, that's so exciting :) :) :hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

woohooo wannabe!!! yayay im so happy for you =)


----------



## babygirl1

babygirl1 said:


> woohooo wannabe!!! yayay im so happy for you =)

im trying to attach my 9 week ultrasound..lets see if this works!


----------



## babygirl1

ok apparently this is not working grrr
 



Attached Files:







ultrasond.jpg
File size: 25 KB
Views: 13


----------



## WannaBtheMum

babygirl1 said:


> ok apparently this is not working grrr

Ahhhh :) that's such a clear pic, congratulations again x


----------



## babygirl1

babygirl1 said:


> ok apparently this is not working grrr

and then it works oh boy!


----------



## babygirl1

WannaBtheMum said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> ok apparently this is not working grrr
> 
> Ahhhh :) that's such a clear pic, congratulations again xClick to expand...

crazy clear! I was shocked lol.

I cant wait to go for another Ultrasound haha


----------



## dinidani

can any one actualy help me i had a scan the other day yet the baby is only measuring a 6 weeks yet i know for certain that iwas 10-11 weaks so i have to go back in the next cople of weeks for a check up ???? so if there is no improve ment can you take me of the front page please xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

dinidani said:


> can any one actualy help me i had a scan the other day yet the baby is only measuring a 6 weeks yet i know for certain that iwas 10-11 weaks so i have to go back in the next cople of weeks for a check up ???? so if there is no improve ment can you take me of the front page please xx

That's so worrying dani, I'll keep you in my prayers n hopefully everything will turn out ok, sometimes even the docs get things wrong! Xxx :hugs:


----------



## cera

babygirl1 said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> ok apparently this is not working grrr
> 
> and then it works oh boy!Click to expand...

Looking like a beautiful bean in there!! So happy for you babygirl! When is your next appointment?!



frisbeemama12 said:


> Im doing amazing! I just went in today because they couldnt find a heart beat with the doppler, anyway the baby is measuring at 12 weeks now!! I was able to hear the heart beat!! YAY!! it seems like Ive waited soooooo incredibly long for this day.. its been almost 2 years since we started trying! Im so happy right now :)

Lovely news frisbee!!! It makes my heart sing knowing your struggles and where you are now with your LO - hearing that heartbeat is just mind blowing isn't it?!



wanabmommmy said:


> Ok ladies i grew a pair and did a test!!! i got my BFP!!!!!!!!
> Wanna knew how i knew? other than a positive test?
> My ccervix! i know they say that its not a way to detect pregnancy but mine is very high soft and tilted back!! dead giveaway when im 4 days late for af!
> i will be sticking around i have my fingers crossed all you ladies get your bfp!

Congrats wanabmommmy!!! H&H 9 to you!



dinidani said:


> can any one actualy help me i had a scan the other day yet the baby is only measuring a 6 weeks yet i know for certain that iwas 10-11 weaks so i have to go back in the next cople of weeks for a check up ???? so if there is no improve ment can you take me of the front page please xx

Praying for you dini...wanna is right though, sometimes doc's get things wrong so keep the faith your LO is progressing fine until you know. I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Dani, I've got everything crossed that bean is ok, thinking of you :hugs:

Can I just say a massive congratulations to LaurenDC as well, she's 7+1 today! Happy and healthy nine months to you Lauren :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh dinidani, Keep thinking positive! I know its hard but maybe the baby is just growing slower than expected :) things may still be alright! Keep an eye on everything and let us know how it goes :hugs:


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> ok apparently this is not working grrr
> 
> and then it works oh boy!Click to expand...
> 
> Looking like a beautiful bean in there!! So happy for you babygirl! When is your next appointment?!
> 
> 
> 
> frisbeemama12 said:
> 
> 
> Im doing amazing! I just went in today because they couldnt find a heart beat with the doppler, anyway the baby is measuring at 12 weeks now!! I was able to hear the heart beat!! YAY!! it seems like Ive waited soooooo incredibly long for this day.. its been almost 2 years since we started trying! Im so happy right now :)Click to expand...
> 
> Lovely news frisbee!!! It makes my heart sing knowing your struggles and where you are now with your LO - hearing that heartbeat is just mind blowing isn't it?!
> 
> 
> 
> wanabmommmy said:
> 
> 
> Ok ladies i grew a pair and did a test!!! i got my BFP!!!!!!!!
> Wanna knew how i knew? other than a positive test?
> My ccervix! i know they say that its not a way to detect pregnancy but mine is very high soft and tilted back!! dead giveaway when im 4 days late for af!
> i will be sticking around i have my fingers crossed all you ladies get your bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats wanabmommmy!!! H&H 9 to you!
> 
> 
> 
> dinidani said:
> 
> 
> can any one actualy help me i had a scan the other day yet the baby is only measuring a 6 weeks yet i know for certain that iwas 10-11 weaks so i have to go back in the next cople of weeks for a check up ???? so if there is no improve ment can you take me of the front page please xxClick to expand...
> 
> Praying for you dini...wanna is right though, sometimes doc's get things wrong so keep the faith your LO is progressing fine until you know. I will be thinking of you and hoping for the best :hugs:Click to expand...



YAY for hearing the heartbeat omg it was 185 when i went! and i was 9 weeks and a few days.

i go again jan 31 oh boy oh boy i cant wait.

Dini darling...sometimes we think we're further along than we are! 
my period was 10/9 i should be around 14 weeks now but nopes im at like 10 weeks and some days...maybe you've got a weird cycle that went on =)

I'll be keeping crossed for you =)


----------



## dinidani

sorry ladies im so hurt it kills me inside side as not only did i know that on thursday i started bleeding so went to the doctor for them to tell me tht the baby was measuring small but friday had a lot of pain and lots of clots but nothing else but the pain started to get more regulare and stuff just like contractions and then i felt a lot of pressure like every one normaly say when in labour that they feel as if they need a poop but that was it when throught all of that all of yesterday untill i felt realy as if i didnt try to go to a poo that id be in so much agony and then there it was i am rely hurting as i had been throught this with contractions and giving birth and not be able to hold a helthy crying baby at the end of it but today and fterwards yesterday night there was no presssure or anything but the thing is we could here the babby and stuff but i think that is the thing that hurts the most i could here its heart beat and feel it move side to side to not having anything i feel so empty as i had to push it out i had to take a picture and sorry if it feeels in appropriate but i had to take a picture as i dont thhink that any one should have to go through hve a complete hole day of contractions and have to push out that xx sorry ggirls just needed to get it out as it is killing me inside xx


----------



## CelticStar

Dani can you put your picture in a spoiler please.

I'm sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

So sorry dani, was really hoping things would work out for you. Such a traumatic thing to go through x

I think celtic is right that you should put your pic in a spoiler hun :hugs:


----------



## Bean66

:hugs: dinidani. I am so sorry you had to go through that. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Dani, I think removing the pic was the best idea, there are lots of women on here that know and understand the grief you are feeling right now, take care of yourself n know that you can count on the gg's to support you as best we can :hugs: xx


----------



## dinidani

not the best as either way that there was my baby how ever it looked and yet no none of yous now how i fell yeh some of you might hav had an miscarrage but no one nows how it feels to push out your baby and i dont care what people thaink about me sticking a photo as that and no i dont care how discusting it looked was my unborn dead baby yet xx


----------



## Bean66

Oh dinidani - I have no idea how you must be feeling but there are women who do. Maybe have a look on the miscarriage and loss section.


----------



## dinidani

there is no point i have been on it i have had a previuse one but i didnt have to go throught the labour with the other one but i dont see the different with the pic i stuck on then the ones of dead baby as every one say as soon as there is a heart beat it is a living thing xx


----------



## heavyheart

dinidani - so sorry for your loss, i know the hurt and emptiness you are feeling right now, many women on here do. I do know exactly how your feeling i have has 2 losses that i gave birth to one at 19+weeks and the other in july at 13weeks so i do understand your pain. Its not that people dont care about your loss its just that it can be distressing for other women who have suffered losses to come face with the image that sadly alot of us have seen, also distressing for the ladies who havent suffered losses. :hugs::hugs: I know its so hard and you just wanted everyone else to understand your loss and pain and we really do :hugs:

I wish you all the best and sending tons of hugs your way xx


----------



## dinidani

but to be honest yh you are all pregnant or have a child for some one like me how only have hadmisscarage after misscarage without any baby or child none of yous can now how i feel as deep down all of yous would say im glad that wasnt me and if any of yous will disagreee stop me then as tobe completly honest if ANY AND I MEAN ANY of my sister was having a baby i only wished that their babys was completly helthly as i would not want them to go through what i have and i would lose any thing to see the look on any of my sisters face when they come home with their babys xx


----------



## CelticStar

You might feel as if you're the only woman to have gone through what you're going through Dani but you're not. Not everyone is pregnant or has had a child, I myself am pregnant right now but have also got three angel babies and no living ones.
I had to give birth to a second tri angel and what I pushed out was easily recognisable as a foetus. I know I'm not the only one to have experienced this. Even now I'm terrified that I may lose this baby because from past experience, second tri is not a safe place for me, I'm counting down the days until I get to 24 weeks and my baby is viable if anything should go wrong (God forbid).

I think maybe you should be posting in the miscarriage support forum if that is how you really feel.

While this thread is about supporting each other through whatever we all go through, be it loss, pregnancy or ttc, posts that declare none of us know what you're going through when you don't know our different histories can be very hurtful.

Please don't think I'm having a go at you or not understanding your pain, believe me, I know the pain all too well, I just think that you need to realise you're not alone in this and that you could get the support you need from the appropriate forum.


----------



## dinidani

i know im not alone but as ever one says about pregnancy every body is different and yh i think about that with every one and i hd been in and out every week for the past 10-11 weeks everyone was like the baby is ok bla bla until i go for my scan for them to say my babys dead yh very good how to explain that to everyone how has supported you yh im 18 in college and working to help pay for stuff for the bubba i live with my OH but hay you lot are either aolder then me right xx


----------



## CelticStar

I don't think age has anything to do with it, but my personal past is angel at 16, angel at 21 and angel at 24.

The loss I had at 24 was traumatic enough to put me off getting pregnant again until now, 29.

I know it's hard because you're in pain right now but please think about the other ladies on this thread when posting Dani, there are a lot of emotions involved in ttc alone, that's without taking into consideration other emotional events.

We will all be here for you if you want our support but don't lash out at us just because we're lucky enough to either be pregnant or already have children, if you don't feel like you can do this then maybe you should take a step back from this thread until you feel able to think of other feelings and emotions.


----------



## dinidani

what so im suppose to stop rantang about ttc hay i thought this is what this was for at the end of the day yes age does not matter but 2 misscarages in 2 years and that aint looking good for me is it cos every thing is running around my hed right now because i heard have a second miscarrage at my age is extremely rare let anone at any age so yous with 2 angels baby without kids or pregnant may feel asif they canot get pregnant espcial as i have never ever done anything rong in my life nd i have seeen families fall appart over things like this xx


----------



## CelticStar

I'm asking you to consider other people on this thread, like I said, maybe you should put a thread up in the miscarriage support forum.


----------



## dinidani

why that whont help bring my baby back will it xx


----------



## Coleey

I'm so so sorry Dinidani :( My heart goes out to you :hugs: xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Dini I know you are hurt and you are angry that you cant have your child.. But do consider that some women on this thread know what youre going through.. I was 18 when I got pregnant the first time. I was fortunate enough to have a healthy baby girl. 
HOWEVER in 2011 I had 2 miscarriages within 7 months of each other.. the first one being a case JUST LIKE yours.. I KNEW I was 10 to 13 weeks and yet I went in for a scan and the baby measured about 6 weeks.. it was heartbreaking but I still had more to come, I had to wait almost two weeks before I had any cramping or bleeding and felt EXACTLY how you are feeling. I know what its like to push your child out but not get to hold or get to know him/her.. as to MANY women on this thread. I know youre hurt and upset and angry but please be considerate enough to us who know EXACTLY what youre going through...
Im so very sorry that you have to go through this..


----------



## Mas1118

Dinidani-I'm so very sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and I am praying that you get to hold your very own healthy new born child in the near future. If you need to talk and vent, we're here to listen.


----------



## dinidani

frisbee esactly you have a child and thanks mas and frisbee iim not angry or hurt i have to considder that othrers have gone throught it ok maybe aas some people cant have children or stuff but when your 18 nd i have had 1 chemical and one missed i dont actualy think that you are aware of what im going through as you had a child so you know that you can have children so were is the simuilarity and celtic right i ctualy am sorry but i cant take the fact that one you thinhk you know how i feel if youl dont asactly know what i have been through in my past 2 you re pregnant 3 your baby is still in there and it is still alive xx


----------



## CelticStar

I'm not going to spill my history on here as it's something that I don't like to talk about and I don't see why I should have to justify the fact that I'm pregnant now.

You've been pregnant twice and lost both babies, for that I really am sorry but here's the kicker, before this pregnancy I had been pregnant three times and lost all three babies.

You're 18 years old, you have plenty of years left where you could carry to full term, if I remember correctly, wasn't this pregnancy very soon after your mmc? 
Obviously you can get pregnant, maybe you should be consulting your doctor about why you have had the two mc's.
It seems you're very angry (whether you know it or not) and I really think that some sort of counselling may be beneficial to you.

I'm just going to say this straight and it may sound harsh but it's not how I mean it.

With you telling people that there's no way they can understand your pain because they already have children or are pregnant, you're actually belittling the pain that they have been through themselves and yes I'm including myself in that.
There's at least two ladies on this thread that I could say understand your pain completely, not including myself.
If you're not able to think of their feelings when you're posting then I'm asking you to not post on here until you feel more able to.

There's one lady who has just gone public with her bfp after a mc and yet she's disappeared from everyones radar and has had NO congratulations because of your ranting about how no one understands your pain. How do you think she feels?

This is a TWW thread and a TTC buddy thread (not how I intended it when I first started it but I'm not complaining about it) if you want some support from the ladies on here to help you through this time then obviously that is there for you BUT please don't forget that these ladies are also here for support.

I'm now going to step away from this thread for a while because I'm actually very angry that my three angels apparently don't mean anything and that even though I've had three losses, I apparently don't understand about pain.


----------



## dinidani

no i never said you dont feel the loss and not angry and why would counciling be help full hmm i would not understand why as i hve in college done sociology phycolgy and am currently study child care so i dont think that i actualy need a counciling of any sort as i have seen what child lose has brought on many people but if i do then there is no need for any body ecsept all off my family to deside on any change in my behaver and yp ttc thats what ill should be doing when i stop bleeding as the % of getting another bfp is a[ lot highter yet there is then the % after the 2 mc its now a lot highter of me now getting not getting pregnant again and yet getting pregnant is easy while im young as were madly in love as some would say in the honey moon section but its getting through the pregnancy i have already said to my partner i dont care the sex i dont care about if my baby has a disabilty as long as it does not suffer anything in the womb or when it comes out xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Dinidani, everyone is different on how they react to events throughout their lives - no one probably ever knows exactly how one feels but being women - and yes some of us are Mothers - we can relate to many different things and feel sympathy and offer support and comfort even if we haven't had the same experience. Please don't attack us and try to make us feel bad as it is just going to end up alienating those that are here to offer understanding.


----------



## dinidani

no im not haveing ago at any of you if it seems that i amm then im sorry i was just gettin that point accrossed that us women dont feel the same and no one know s esactly what is going on in my head xx


----------



## Bean66

Dani - again I'm very sorry for your loss. I had a chemical lady cycle but in no way know the pain that you ladies who've had a miscarriage have suffered. I know statistics don't help the pain in anyway and I do not mean to belittle the pain by mentioning them but I think they might have some relevance here.

Dani - I am sorry you have suffered two losses at such a young age. A chemical pregnancy although painful (I had one last cycle) are very very common. Most ladies don't know they have even occurred. It has only been since supper sensitive tests have been on the market have we really begun to be aware so early that we are pregnant. 

With miscarriages - it was only when I started my current profession that I realised how common MCs are. Most women in their life time will suffer one. It doesn't take away the pain in anyway. I don't mean to deminish the impact they have. What I am trying to say is that having a chemical and MC in no way means you will have any problems holding a baby to full term. 

Sorry I have not explain very well but please DI not worry that you won't be able to have a baby. You will. :hugs:


----------



## dinidani

thank you hunnie xx


----------



## heavyheart

dinidani said:


> but to be honest yh you are all pregnant or have a child for some one like me how only have hadmisscarage after misscarage without any baby or child none of yous can now how i feel as deep down all of yous would say im glad that wasnt me and if any of yous will disagreee stop me then as tobe completly honest if ANY AND I MEAN ANY of my sister was having a baby i only wished that their babys was completly helthly as i would not want them to go through what i have and i would lose any thing to see the look on any of my sisters face when they come home with their babys xx

i know your head is all over the place and your clearly angry but please do not take it out on the ladies here. Just as you claim no one really knows you or whats going on in your head that goes for you to, you dont know all the different losses and pain other women have gone through. It makes me very angry that you should lash out saying well all us who are pregnant or have children dont know. That is very disrespectful and belittling of the pain many women here including myself live with. Having a living child/ children does not make the pain of lossing another any better or easier to cope with so do not ever emply that again.

I wish you all the best but i agree with celtic, if you cannot respect the other women here and not lash out then i would also like you to take a break from this thread until you are ready to come back.

Again iam very sorry for your loss and the pain you are feeling.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Celtic - I hope you don't step back from this thread, since you started it I have had such support and comfort from you all! This thread has been exactly what I need to keep me focused on that all important bfp! Each successful lady gives me more hope and my heart has hurt for every lady who had suffered heartache on their journey. This is the most positive and supportive thread on baby and bump n I hope everyone who subscribes to it remembers that we are here to support each other whether we are pregnant, ttc or recovering from loss 

:dust: to you 
X


----------



## frisbeemama12

Dini.. I dont mean to sound harsh at all but just because I have a child does NOT mean that I dont know exactly how painful a miscarriage is.. how dare you sit there and say that I dont know what youre going through. No I do NOT know EXACTLY whats going through your MIND but you dont know whats going through mine either.. how I blame myself because I DO have a healthy child already.. that it must be my fault somehow that I have since lost 2.. Im taking some leave from this thread as well because of you. I dont like feeling as if my loss means nothing even though I have a healthy child.. these threads are for SUPPORT and COMFORT not to belittle or disrespect others.
I also ask you to take a break from this thread as ALL OF US can see you are causing distress with some of the wonderful women on this thread.

Kate- Im message me if you need to, :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey ladies, I personally enjoy popping in here now and again and seeing updates on how you all are doing in all your different stages. While I am sad for any and all losses, I do not think one loss is more painful then another. I know that nobody knows how YOU specifically feel, but I am sure it is unimaginably painful for anyone that goes through it, regardless of having another child already or not. I am sorry that someone would make it seem like yalls losses weren't as painful and I hope yall eventually come back to this thread. It would be a shame to have to stay away from what was once a supportive thread.


----------



## Bean66

Without sounding patronising, I think Dani is just young and scared that the two MC's mean she is infertile. I know she has said things she really shouldn't but I think she's scared and doesn't know where or how to direct her emotions.

Please don't step back guys. I don't post much but I follow. Too many ladies would miss you.

So a change of subject. I'm cd6 today and feel like I have an age to wait until O day. Usually O cd18-20. Doing SMEP this cycle. Had a chemical last cycle which I'm ok about. I hadn't let myself believe I was actually pregnant and at least I know the plumbings working.


----------



## babygirl1

Bean66 said:


> Without sounding patronising, I think Dani is just young and scared that the two MC's mean she is infertile. I know she has said things she really shouldn't but I think she's scared and doesn't know where or how to direct her emotions.
> 
> Please don't step back guys. I don't post much but I follow. Too many ladies would miss you.
> 
> So a change of subject. I'm cd6 today and feel like I have an age to wait until O day. Usually O cd18-20. Doing SMEP this cycle. Had a chemical last cycle which I'm ok about. I hadn't let myself believe I was actually pregnant and at least I know the plumbings working.

i remember being a kid and thinking only 11 more months til my birthday...or only 10 months til school ends and thinking that was the longggggggggggggest wait ever..now that im a mommy and i had done the 2ww like 987495745 times..i realize i was wrong.

We're here to talk it out lol


----------



## Lovetoteach86

3dpo, here we go again. The hardest part of it all is this next two weeks trying not to symptom spot and test too early. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Bean66

Babygirl - Your scan pic is just the cutest. Teeny little bean. What's your due date? Did they explain why it took so long for you to get your BFP?

Hey Lovetoteach - Hope the 2WW flies by. I actually get more frustrated waiting to O. Last cycle managed not to SS but then never thought I stood a chance as spotting started at 0/1dpo.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, I'm cd 8 today, got a scan on thurs morning to check how my eggs are developing, really hoping for some good news. Had such a busy weekend, my sister told me she is 8weeks pregnant, she cried telling me cos she didn't want to upset me but I honestly couldn't be happier for her, her children only make my life richer. I'd be lying if I said that I didn't feel a little sad that it is taking me so long to get pregnant with number 1 but c'est la vie! 
Hope all you ladies are ok today x
:)


----------



## babygirl1

Bean66 said:


> Babygirl - Your scan pic is just the cutest. Teeny little bean. What's your due date? Did they explain why it took so long for you to get your BFP?
> 
> Hey Lovetoteach - Hope the 2WW flies by. I actually get more frustrated waiting to O. Last cycle managed not to SS but then never thought I stood a chance as spotting started at 0/1dpo.

DR believes that i ovulated after my normal time to ovulate...she wasnt positive because we didnt have a due date, but now its 8-6-12 so when i see her next week i'll know more =)


----------



## dinidani

OK I AM REALY REALY sorry i dont know what to think say or do my body is completly shutting down i feel as if i have let every one down i blame my self as i have a condition called "Myasthenia gravis" this is what i beleive is making lose faith in conciieving as there is nothing to stop it happening im sorry if i have upset any of you but my midwives beleives that i have to postnatal depression but how can i dont have my baby in my arms to get depressed i just want to break down as this was not sported before hand :'( xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Dani, it sounds like you have a lot to try and deal with at the moment. I hope your midwives have offered you some support while you recover. Take care


----------



## CelticStar

dinidani said:


> OK I AM REALY REALY sorry i dont know what to think say or do my body is completly shutting down i feel as if i have let every one down i blame my self as i have a condition called "Myasthenia gravis" this is what i beleive is making lose faith in conciieving as there is nothing to stop it happening im sorry if i have upset any of you but my midwives beleives that i have to postnatal depression but how can i dont have my baby in my arms to get depressed i just want to break down as this was not sported before hand :'( xx

Two points, I don't know anything about Myasthenia gravis apart from what I've just learnt on Google but the main point seems to be that it affects the skeletal muscles, the cervix isn't a skeletal muscle so it seems unlikely to me that it would affect your ability to carry to full term.
You don't have a problem conceiving, you've been pregnant twice, I think the best thing you could do is not to try and get pregnant straight away but to give your body (and mind) time to heal and recover for at least three months - That's the recommended time that doctors suggest before TTC again after a miscarriage.

Second point, do you think ladies that have still births at 30+ weeks aren't able to suffer from PND? 
It's got nothing to do with whether you have a baby in your arms, it's all to do with the feelings that being pregnant and/or giving birth cause.

What hasn't been spotted before? The Myasthenia gravis? Or the PND? 

Give yourself time to grieve for Gods sake, you've just had two miscarriages very close together, or is your need for a baby going to overwhelm everything, including your mental health?


----------



## dinidani

towhat the midwife explained i gave it extremly bad as they are thinking about cleaning the whole of my blood but it only last 4 to 6 weeks as i have not enought whie blood cells to support my antiboody so the blloood attacks all the good tissue nerves and muscles but there is ni cure just sank to prolong tbe adfectsxx


----------



## Bean66

Dani sorry you have MG. Have you just been diagnosed? Have you seen a rheumatologist? That's who you need to speak to, not a midwife.


----------



## dinidani

Yh i have and i have a neorlogist appointment with me midwive at the weekend as she believes rhat that has mad miscarry so fingers xd that wecan get it sorted


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi all :)
I have my c12 scan tomorrow (cd11) to check if I have mature follicles waiting to be released. I am not due to ovulate for another week so not really sure what they are going to see tommorrow as I think it might be too early! I am most nervous that they are going to find a problem and the last few months of taking clomid will have been pointless. Trying not to think too much about it, will be glad when it is over tomorrow!

Hope everyone is keeping well

:dust:


----------



## Bean66

Good luck tomorrow WannaB!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wishing you nothing but the best! send GOBS of positive thoughts your way WannaB!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## cera

Thinking super "mature" eggy thoughts for you Wanna!! :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Your positive thoughts worked girls :) one egg on right ovary ready to release in the next couple of days. Said that I usually ovulate cd17 on clomid but nurse said she thinks it'll be in the next couple of days so we should bd lots! 5mm lining which is also good apparently :) just need to get hubby's boys to my girl now n then the wait begins! :lol: 

Thanks for the thoughts girls 

hope you are all well xxx
:dust:


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :sex: it up girl!


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Your positive thoughts worked girls :) one egg on right ovary ready to release in the next couple of days. Said that I usually ovulate cd17 on clomid but nurse said she thinks it'll be in the next couple of days so we should bd lots! 5mm lining which is also good apparently :) just need to get hubby's boys to my girl now n then the wait begins! :lol:
> 
> Thanks for the thoughts girls
> 
> hope you are all well xxx
> :dust:

Bou-chica-wow-wow!!! Best get to it girl!!!!! Soooo happy for ya!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Chels710

Hi all! I've posted in here off and on but it's been a couple months. I could never find the time to keep updated and post replies- but, I had to quit my job because we will be moving in March so I have plenty of time to drive my self crazy with ttc. I'm 6dpo and as you all know that is a dangerous place to be. I spend all of my free time googling "early pregnancy symptoms" and reading message boards. I love the comeraderie on this board and though I haven't posted, I've looked in on you all from time to time. I hope that with all this time on my hands I can keep up! 

Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Hi all! I've posted in here off and on but it's been a couple months. I could never find the time to keep updated and post replies- but, I had to quit my job because we will be moving in March so I have plenty of time to drive my self crazy with ttc. I'm 6dpo and as you all know that is a dangerous place to be. I spend all of my free time googling "early pregnancy symptoms" and reading message boards. I love the comeraderie on this board and though I haven't posted, I've looked in on you all from time to time. I hope that with all this time on my hands I can keep up!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!

Welcome back, I am 6dpo as well. Don't have many symptoms, just lots of lotiony cm and very tired. Sucks being smack in the middle of the wait, welcome to it :)


----------



## drsquid

chels710 -im off all week and going nuts., im 8dpiui. i have TONS of symptoms though but.. this is the first month trying so.. who knows


----------



## Chels710

Thanks for the welcome Lovestoteach! Looks like we'll be testing around the same time. Are you an early tester or do wait it out? I'm gonna try to wait, but I tell myself that every month and it never quite works out. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Good luck drsquid! Hopefully all those symptoms mean a BFP is waiting for you! Hope this 2ww doesn't make you too crazy!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Welcome back chels n fingers crossed you get your bfp :)


----------



## cera

Chels710 said:


> Hi all! I've posted in here off and on but it's been a couple months. I could never find the time to keep updated and post replies- but, I had to quit my job because we will be moving in March so I have plenty of time to drive my self crazy with ttc. I'm 6dpo and as you all know that is a dangerous place to be. I spend all of my free time googling "early pregnancy symptoms" and reading message boards. I love the comeraderie on this board and though I haven't posted, I've looked in on you all from time to time. I hope that with all this time on my hands I can keep up!
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!

Yay, you're back Chels!!!!! :throws copius amounts of baby dust to all GG's:

Good luck to all ladies in the TWW!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm just not so patiently waiting to ovulate. Other than that I'm stalking, lol.

Good luck all you ladies in the TWW.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Thanks for the welcome Lovestoteach! Looks like we'll be testing around the same time. Are you an early tester or do wait it out? I'm gonna try to wait, but I tell myself that every month and it never quite works out. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Good luck drsquid! Hopefully all those symptoms mean a BFP is waiting for you! Hope this 2ww doesn't make you too crazy!

I try to tell myself I am going to wait it out, last time I made it to 14dpo. Hope I can make it at least that far this time. We shall see. My temp did get higher today, which is what I was hoping for and I still have lots of creamy cm. Can't wait to see what the next week brings.


----------



## drsquid

thanks.. im thinking im only gonna make it to 12dpiui (monday). my symptoms are less rather than more (well boobs hurt and i cant sleep and im starving then dont wanna eat) but the gassy stuff and cramps etc have gone away. making me crazy. fingers crossed for everyone


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Oh yeah, forgot to add that I have been gassy the past two days too, haha. How could I forget that??


----------



## Mrs Mc

Hey, not posted in ages.
Currently im 8dpo but i o on cd10 so still have a 10 days to wait it out!
Had sore bb's on and off from about 3dpo which is unusual as normally just have them right before af but they have disappeared now. Had some af type cramps 3dpo which is definately unusual but woukd have thought that would be way to early to implantation. 
And ofcourse im v v gassy! :haha:

So now im just waiting it out. Why when we weren't trying did af seem like it came round so quickly and now we are ttc it takes ages til your next af due date :dohh:


----------



## duckytwins

Hi girls. I took some time off BnB, so I haven't posted in a while. I was just able to catch up now. I am not going to dredge up what was clearly a very tense subject, but I hope that no one has left the group because of it. 

Nothing new with me to report. I am still waiting for af, so we can try again. When we were pregnant with Tess, I leant my monitor to a friend who is ttc and I really need it back when we try again, but I have no idea how to ask. I feel bad telling her she can borrow it because we won't need it, then going back to her and saying, "yeah, about that monitor..."

I hope everyone is well. I am so sorry to read that some of you ladies felt that your losses were being belittled. Please know that I think about each and every one of you and hope that, one day, we can all hold the babies we all want so badly. Love to all of you. 

Jes


----------



## Tinatin

Mrs Mc said:


> So now im just waiting it out. Why when we weren't trying did af seem like it came round so quickly and now we are ttc it takes ages til your next af due date :dohh:

Haha exacccctly. I remember always rolling my eyes and thinking "that time again already?" when AF rolled around. Now I'm sitting here staring at my belly thinking "FOR THE LOVE OF GOD, THERE ARE MORE DAYS LEFT TO GO?!?!?" :haha:


----------



## Chels710

Well I'm 8dpo and driving myself crazy with symptom spotting. I tell myself every month that I'm not going to, but it never fails, by 2dpo i'm analyzing every twinge and ache. My bbs have been off and on sore but i'm still having that crampy, heavy feeling in my uterus. Of course, that could just be gas... I'm going to try to hold out until 14dpo to test but i'm not making any promises. 

It's a very rainy, very lazy day here so I am enjoying the cuddle time on the couch with the hubby. 

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

8dpo over here, just waiting for more symptoms to show up. Nothing much except random weird twinges on the right side on and off for the past few days. Trying to wait as long as possible, but might break down and test on wednesday.


----------



## Chels710

I'm feeling really optomistic about this cycle, but I know better than to get my hopes up. As a matter of fact, I said exactly that to DH tonight at dinner. And I NEVER tell him anything about my symptoms, or how I think the cycle will turn out. I did that a couple times in the beginning and just couldn't handle how bummed out he got when it didn't pan out. Now I keep it all to myself. (which is why I need this site so much!) How realistic is it that I could be having symptoms at 8dpo. I've always told myself that any real symptoms wouldn't show up before 10dpo, so is this just all in my head? I've been ttc for a couple years now so I've had just about every symptom there is at one point and always a bfn. But I just feel different about this one. Sorry for the rant, I just really am going crazy!

lovestoteach- I'm with you! I said I wanted to wait until next Saturday to test (14dpo) but I don't think I will make it. I'll test with you on Wednesday and we can both post our BFP's!!

duckytwins- You need to get that monitor back, girl! I'm sure she wouldn't have any problem giving it back to you. She will probably be excited to hear that you are trying again. Good Luck!!

Mrs Mc- All of those unusual symptoms are sounding good! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Good luck and:dust::dust::dust: to all!


----------



## LilyBump

Hi all! :wave: This is my first time really trying to chart..but I just wanted to jot down the past 3 days real quick..maybe someone has experienced the same thing? I should be about 8-10dpo. On the 18th my cm turned watery, I got a migraine, almost thew up/dry heaved real bad 3 times in my work parking lot (never ever have gotten like that), and started having a pretty intense spasm on my left side/back off and on from that day until a tiny bit today. The spasms didn't hurt at all, just extremely weird. The next morning my temp spiked from a 97.48 coverline to 98.21, slight ewcm on cervix but generally watery, which FF then used to say I O'd earlier. Then today, temp was 97.98 and got a big glob of ewcm this morning but again, watery through the day.

Af shouldn't be due until the 29th or later. Anyone share in something like this? Or anyone get "fertile" cm a lot past O?


**want to add, my temps were staying at 97.7 and below after O, before the shoot up


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ducky, hope you are well x I'm sure your friend is waiting to give you your fertility monitor back but maybe doesn't want to even mention it to you right now for fear of sounding insensitive, I'm sure when you ask for it she will be fine about giving it back :)

li think I'm still waiting to ovulate girls, current cd14 so technically another three days but the nurse on thurs said she thought it would be over the weekend so who knows! Just making sure we get lots of BDing done in the meantime, such a hardship! ;) 

Good luck to all you symptom spotters, I hope your instincts are right n we get some bfp's in the next few days x


----------



## LilyBump

FF said today that my chart is possibly triphasic..either that or I ovulated on cd 21 (would be 3dpo), which my cp and cm definitely would not agree with! But, even the other charting site I'm using is confused and putting me at 5dpo now. Blah. Since this is my first time charting temps (not first for cm or cp) this may be normal. If it stays up or anything else weird happens I'll probably test early. But this is not a good start for charting for me--I'm so confused! :lol:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

LilyBump said:


> FF said today that my chart is possibly triphasic..either that or I ovulated on cd 21 (would be 3dpo), which my cp and cm definitely would not agree with! But, even the other charting site I'm using is confused and putting me at 5dpo now. Blah. Since this is my first time charting temps (not first for cm or cp) this may be normal. If it stays up or anything else weird happens I'll probably test early. But this is not a good start for charting for me--I'm so confused! :lol:

I am with you on the confusing charting, but I think it takes a few months to figure it out and start to see a pattern. I am on my first cycle of charting as well. I would love to fast foward five days and get a bfp or af just so I can see the end of this chart finally. I am beyond done and ready to see if next cycles chart is less crazy. Of course I would rather get a bfp and not worry about any of it. Today I am 9dpo, so I still have a little bit to wait.


----------



## drsquid

11dpiui.. totally gonna test in the am. was feeling kinda confident (even though it is my first cycle and odds are against me.) but now... getting cramps. i dont usually get them in advance of af however until i started ttc i never paid any real attention to my cycle. couldnt tell you if i was regular or not. last month my period was a week late with an extra week of sore boobs and lots of cramps.. so who knows.. meh, now to get through the workday today and sleep tonight... if i wake up at 3am again, im totally testing then


----------



## Chels710

Good luck drsquid! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies. I had a positive OPK today:) which is 4 or 5 days earlier than any other cycle since I began fertility treatments. I usually am cd 17 to 22 for O but I am cd 14 so I think the supplements are really working!! Time for the marathon BDing to start!!

Good Luck to all those testing soon!!

Ducky, so glad to hear you are back :hugs: I agree that your friend will not mind about the monitor - she will know that you have been through a lot and will be happy you are TTC again.


----------



## LilyBump

Lovetoteach86 said:


> LilyBump said:
> 
> 
> FF said today that my chart is possibly triphasic..either that or I ovulated on cd 21 (would be 3dpo), which my cp and cm definitely would not agree with! But, even the other charting site I'm using is confused and putting me at 5dpo now. Blah. Since this is my first time charting temps (not first for cm or cp) this may be normal. If it stays up or anything else weird happens I'll probably test early. But this is not a good start for charting for me--I'm so confused! :lol:
> 
> I am with you on the confusing charting, but I think it takes a few months to figure it out and start to see a pattern. I am on my first cycle of charting as well. I would love to fast foward five days and get a bfp or af just so I can see the end of this chart finally. I am beyond done and ready to see if next cycles chart is less crazy. Of course I would rather get a bfp and not worry about any of it. Today I am 9dpo, so I still have a little bit to wait.Click to expand...


Yes, we definitely need a couple behind us! I will say though, if I don't get a bfp this time it might not totally hit me as hard..only because I'm at least interested to find out how my cycles/hormones work. Although, I would much rather a bfp! But yeahh, I too am ready for this cycle to be over! lol I'm trying very hard not to test yet. I've wasted so much $ on bfn's over the years..it's like spending money on lottery tickets

:dust: Good luck to us and everyone else! :D


----------



## drsquid

tested today at 11dpiui.. :bfn: gonna wait til tuesday i think. 13 seems to be a better number for people


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas - you and I really are on the same cycle! I usually ov cd 17 but at my cd12 scan last week the nurse said they're was an egg waiting to release and it would prob happen over the weekend, a few days earlier than I was expecting. Anyway, charting bbt and had a major shift this morning which would suggest that I ovulated yesterday, cd14.

Good luck, I hope this is a good month for us both (and everyone else ttc)

:dust:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Drsquid - 11dpiui is still very early, most people don't get a bfp until around 13dpo. As a POAS addict I know that getting a bfn is very disappointing but its not over until AF pays her unwelcome visit! X


----------



## maybeoneday

Hi new to all this never had a baby before....looking for some advice if anyone can help me :) I have irregular periods and i never really keep a track on the times of ovulations ect. I got married last year and me and my husband decided we would try so i used the CBFM for the first month (been off the pill for about a year using other methods previous to this) and after 10 days past the peak ovulation i got a brownish discharge (sorry to add that in) i then went on to have a sore lower back and pains like period cramps but periods never showed. It&#8217;s been 10 weeks today since my last period started and still no period. I still get the pains like period pains, headaches and sickness feeling and i am always sleepy!! i have been having negative tests and when i went to the doctors they told me to come back in a month. I can&#8217;t see its going to change to positive now, would that be possible? Any help is much appreciated


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi maybe, welcome to the thread - your situation sounds very frustrating for you. Every woman is different so you never know what is going on but I'd say 10weeks without a positive doesn't look hopeful. Try not to drive yourself mad before you go back to the doctors, they will poss give you treatment to kick start a period. Are you on any meds to assist while you ttc? 

:dust:


----------



## frisbeemama12

welcome Maybeoneday! Thats odd about the tests, I will say that my cycles were EXACTLY like that and then I had the brown discharge like that last summer, it turns out that I had some ovarian cysts and thats why I never got my period and kept getting BFNs (big fat Negatives) They said it could have been because of the changes when stopping birth control. I hope this isnt the case for you though! When I was pregnant with my first I didnt get a positive blood or hpt until I was about 8 weeks along!!


----------



## LilyBump

I think I'm going to end up being out. My fibrocystic bb's are starting up even though they stopped for the last 4 months (started over a year ago). Mostly in my right one. Very swollen and sore. :( I will never be able symptom spot sore bb's again.


----------



## maybeoneday

Hi sorry for late reply....work manic! Yeah I don't think I am preggo :( trust my body to stop working when I need it most. Just going to wait a month and head back to docs and see what they say! Just means another month not trying :( thanks for the advice xxxx


----------



## Chels710

Hi all! Well, I'm testing tomorrow and i don't feel as optimistic about this cycle as I did before. I'm just not feeling it today. I'll still test, but I'm not expecting anything but a BFN. I'm so sick of NOT being pregnant. Wish I hadn't gotten my hubby's hopes up for this month, or mine for that matter. Oh well, maybe next month.

Lovestoteach- still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!

:dust::dust: to all the ladies out there still waiting to O or waiting to test!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Hi all! Well, I'm testing tomorrow and i don't feel as optimistic about this cycle as I did before. I'm just not feeling it today. I'll still test, but I'm not expecting anything but a BFN. I'm so sick of NOT being pregnant. Wish I hadn't gotten my hubby's hopes up for this month, or mine for that matter. Oh well, maybe next month.
> 
> Lovestoteach- still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!
> 
> :dust::dust: to all the ladies out there still waiting to O or waiting to test!

Tomorrow I am only 12dpo... scared to test at 12 and see a bfn and think I am out for sure. I am so torn between testing and waiting a few days to test.
Good luck to you!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Chels710 said:


> Hi all! Well, I'm testing tomorrow and i don't feel as optimistic about this cycle as I did before. I'm just not feeling it today. I'll still test, but I'm not expecting anything but a BFN. I'm so sick of NOT being pregnant. Wish I hadn't gotten my hubby's hopes up for this month, or mine for that matter. Oh well, maybe next month.
> 
> Lovestoteach- still keeping my fingers crossed for you! Good luck!
> 
> :dust::dust: to all the ladies out there still waiting to O or waiting to test!

well maybe think positive... the switching of how your feeling maybe hormones going crazy? :)


----------



## Mas1118

Hello Ladies,
I changed my ticker to reflect the earlier O, so I am in the TWW!! Yay! My acupuncturist was really happy with the early O, he said essentially we are turning back time-i feel very positive this month. I am not testing until I am officially late this time though. I've waited all this time, I am sure I can wait an extra few days. I really hoping this happens soon though - it will be 4yrs of TTC come April. boy, how time flys.....


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I changed my ticker to reflect the earlier O, so I am in the TWW!! Yay! My acupuncturist was really happy with the early O, he said essentially we are turning back time-i feel very positive this month. I am not testing until I am officially late this time though. I've waited all this time, I am sure I can wait an extra few days. I really hoping this happens soon though - it will be 4yrs of TTC come April. boy, how time flys.....

loving the positivity Mas :) I have been considering acupuncture if this cycle isn't successful, how often do you have to go n have treatment? I need to change my ticker too, my bbt chart has finally confirmed that I ovulated cd14 which means I am also officially in the tww! Lets hope it flies by. I'll try to leave my testing until af is due but I know that curiosity will get the better of my around 12/13dpo! 
Fx'd for you

:dust:


----------



## Chels710

Did I seriously have to look through 4 pages of threads to find the Gassy Girls? Crazy! Well, tested yesterday at 12dpo and got a blinding bfn. Oh well, that's what I expected. Af should be on her way, here today or tomorrow. I called my RE and tried to get in and talk about what to do for the next cycle but I can't get in until Feb. 21, so that sucks.

Mas and Wannabthemum- Good luck during the TWW! Keeping my fingers cross that your two weeks flies by and you get your beautiful bfp's at the end!

Mas- 4 years! Bless you! I completely understand what you are going through. It will be 5 years this spring that I got off bcp's and started hoping to get pregnant. Although, in the beginning it was just a lot of sex and not so much planning or tracking O days. I'm hoping we both get our hearts desire soon enough!

Lovestoteach- Ahhhh! I am seriously on pins and needles waiting for you to post your bfp! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! You are a much stronger girl than I am for being able to wait!

:dust::dust: to all!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Did I seriously have to look through 4 pages of threads to find the Gassy Girls? Crazy! Well, tested yesterday at 12dpo and got a blinding bfn. Oh well, that's what I expected. Af should be on her way, here today or tomorrow. I called my RE and tried to get in and talk about what to do for the next cycle but I can't get in until Feb. 21, so that sucks.
> 
> Mas and Wannabthemum- Good luck during the TWW! Keeping my fingers cross that your two weeks flies by and you get your beautiful bfp's at the end!
> 
> Mas- 4 years! Bless you! I completely understand what you are going through. It will be 5 years this spring that I got off bcp's and started hoping to get pregnant. Although, in the beginning it was just a lot of sex and not so much planning or tracking O days. I'm hoping we both get our hearts desire soon enough!
> 
> Lovestoteach- Ahhhh! I am seriously on pins and needles waiting for you to post your bfp! Keeping my fingers crossed for you! You are a much stronger girl than I am for being able to wait!
> 
> :dust::dust: to all!

Yesterday was a bfn at 12dpo, so you are going to have to wait a few more days. I like you feel out, I haven't had any symptoms today so far or yesterday of either bfp or af. Just want to have af show up already, but telling myself that at least I know my lp isn't really short, so that is a plus. I MIGHT test tomorrow, because if I don't I will have to wait until monday morning because I am going to be with a bunch of family this weekend out of town.


----------



## frisbeemama12

lovetoteach having a family get-together out of town is just the thing to get your mind off of testing at least for a little while and if AF doesnt come while youre there then YAY! :dust: Sending positive thoughts and lots of :dust: your way!!


----------



## CelticStar

Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust to everyone in the TWW! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

Me? I'm officially halfway today :happydance: Only another 20 weeks of feeling like a hippo :rofl:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

CelticStar said:


> Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust to everyone in the TWW! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:
> 
> Me? I'm officially halfway today :happydance: Only another 20 weeks of feeling like a hippo :rofl:

Wow celtic, I cannot believe how fast that has gone! I bet you look fab

:dust:

:)


----------



## Mas1118

Wow, time flies. I can't believe you are halfway already! It doesn't seem like that long ago you got your BFP.
I have no symptoms yet but then its early. Im gonna stick to my guns and no poas until AF is due!!


----------



## LilyBump

I know I'm out. CD29, had a bfn the other day, and I've had my temps drop for the past 2 days, plus my fibro bb's are definitely starting to act up now. AF is usually due around now-CD32. CP is still high and CM creamy/more abundant, so I'd say another day or two. The only things I'm waiting for now is the extreme nausea (24ish hrs before) and breakouts! :nope:

This is my first time charting bbt though, so if my temps end up usually dropping a couple of days before af..then I'd be a little glad to have such an advanced warning at least, I guess. Makes up a tiny bit for the long lp. :/


----------



## babygirl1

im nearing 14 weeks...whew...so how far was everyone when they found out boy/girl?


----------



## CelticStar

WannaBtheMum said:


> Wow celtic, I cannot believe how fast that has gone! I bet you look fab
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :)

Tell me about it! Although if by fab you mean an unfit hippo then yes! I do indeed look fab :rofl:



Mas1118 said:


> Wow, time flies. I can't believe you are halfway already! It doesn't seem like that long ago you got your BFP.
> I have no symptoms yet but then its early. Im gonna stick to my guns and no poas until AF is due!!

I know! Almost 17 weeks ago I got my bfp! 5th October it was!

I'm still keeping everything crossed for you! :dust:


----------



## Chels710

Well, :witch: got me today. It's back to cd1. Called the dr. to get my clomid prescription refilled and he is out of the office today and all of next week. Hopefully the nurse can call it in for me. I won't be able to pick it up until Monday so I will be taking it cd 4-8 instead of my usual cd 3-7.

Anyway, Af always makes me so sleepy, I'm going to take a nap.

Sending :dust::dust: to all!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Well, :witch: got me today. It's back to cd1. Called the dr. to get my clomid prescription refilled and he is out of the office today and all of next week. Hopefully the nurse can call it in for me. I won't be able to pick it up until Monday so I will be taking it cd 4-8 instead of my usual cd 3-7.
> 
> Anyway, Af always makes me so sleepy, I'm going to take a nap.
> 
> Sending :dust::dust: to all!

:hugs: Good luck for the next cycle! Thanks for the baby dust :) Af is due any time now for me, hope she stays away. She defintely lives up to her evil witch status.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Chels710 said:


> Well, :witch: got me today. It's back to cd1. Called the dr. to get my clomid prescription refilled and he is out of the office today and all of next week. Hopefully the nurse can call it in for me. I won't be able to pick it up until Monday so I will be taking it cd 4-8 instead of my usual cd 3-7.
> 
> Anyway, Af always makes me so sleepy, I'm going to take a nap.
> 
> Sending :dust::dust: to all!

Sorry Chels :hugs: AF really is a witch. Try to take it easy this weekend
:dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Who else wishes they can beat the crap out of fertility friend sometimes? I am suppose to be 15 dpo and this morning it takes away my crosshairs and says I may have ovulated cd19-29. REALLY!?!!!


----------



## LilyBump

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Who else wishes they can beat the crap out of fertility friend sometimes? I am suppose to be 15 dpo and this morning it takes away my crosshairs and says I may have ovulated cd19-29. REALLY!?!!!

 I know what you mean! I actually put that I used ovwatch on the day I'm pretty convinced I O'd. There were only about 4 days in which my cm was the most stetchy/fertile looking and cp was open. The day FF put me at O was cd21, but my cm was just pure water and cp closed. Another site I used also changed my O, except to CD17-19. Just didn't seem right, but who knows. :shrug: I'm almost positive I'm out anyway as no matter what, my temps have dropped a lot. :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Any news Lily? 

How's everyone keeping? I've had a virus the past few days which has thrown my temps etc. Virus has passed but been feeling a little nausea throughout the day, got sore boobs n had a few twinges. Got a few days left before I can test n prob before I'll even know if I'm in with a chance this month. Feeling very broody today, my sis is starting to share her baby news with more people so the baby conversions are flowing.

I hate the tww! Grrrrr!

:dust:


----------



## Chels710

Good luck WannaBthaMum, hopefully you will have some good news of your own to share soon!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Fingers Crossed for all you wonderful ladies about to test!! :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chels710

Alright, so I started my clomid today, a day late. I usually take it days 3-7, but it will have to be 4-8 this time since they didn't get my prescription in on Friday. Also, I stocked up on Robitussin and pre-seed. I had a hell of a time finding pre-seed in my town. Went to 3 different drugstores before I finally found it. I don't really remember the purpose of the Robitussin though, just that I needed to buy it. I think that it is supposed to help with your lining, right? Seriously, I'm pulling out all the stops this month. I'm ready for my bfp and I'm gonna try everything I can to get it! On a non-ttc note, I got to go fancy dress shopping today. That's always fun. I have a formal dinner/ event thing to go to for dh's work in a couple weeks. I found a super hot dress and it was on clearance so that makes it even better! And since I had to get shoes to match the shoe store was having a BOGO sale and I got new workout shoes too! All-in-all it's been a pretty great day.
I hope everyone else out there is having a good day as well. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies about to test! Give us an update!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Alright, so I started my clomid today, a day late. I usually take it days 3-7, but it will have to be 4-8 this time since they didn't get my prescription in on Friday. Also, I stocked up on Robitussin and pre-seed. I had a hell of a time finding pre-seed in my town. Went to 3 different drugstores before I finally found it. I don't really remember the purpose of the Robitussin though, just that I needed to buy it. I think that it is supposed to help with your lining, right? Seriously, I'm pulling out all the stops this month. I'm ready for my bfp and I'm gonna try everything I can to get it! On a non-ttc note, I got to go fancy dress shopping today. That's always fun. I have a formal dinner/ event thing to go to for dh's work in a couple weeks. I found a super hot dress and it was on clearance so that makes it even better! And since I had to get shoes to match the shoe store was having a BOGO sale and I got new workout shoes too! All-in-all it's been a pretty great day.
> I hope everyone else out there is having a good day as well. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for all you ladies about to test! Give us an update!

Robitussin is to help with EWCM :) Sounds like a fun day, I love dress shopping, but am in need of losing a few pounds/inches for that to be really fun again. I am back in the wait for O as well, I am beyond confused by my stupid cycle.


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies, sorry to those AF got and good luck to those testing soon!! How are all the pg gg's today? All I can say is I am certainly a GG the last few days!! Very farty!! I also have a spot on my chin and I don't usually get acne before AF. I also had a bleeding nose yesterday morning which I also don't get (at least not dripping blood like yesterday, tmi) and the sides of my boobs are sore more so on the left side. Other than that nothing really.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone :)

I am 9dpo (can't get my ticker adjusted correctly) and don't really feel anything. I've sore boobs but that happens a few days after ov every month. I have noticed a few twinges and pulls the last couple of days but not sure is they were anything. I'm swinging constantly between feeling v.positive about this month and convincing myself that the outcome is going to be the same as every other month. Think I am going to test fri or sat if I've had no spotting or temp drop by then.

Anyone else know when they are testing?

:dust:


----------



## cera

Good morning lovely GG's :hugs:

Sounds like a buzz of activity on here the past week or two!

Sorry you're out *Chels*, but sound like you are gearing up for this month - at the last minute (the day I got my smiley OPK) the month I got my BFP I made DH stop at a drug store and picked up some musinex, popped the reccommended dosage just to increase my CM. Woah, not sure if that is what did it, but took it in the AM and by the PM I had more CM than I had ever had in my life (kinda gross!!!) The Robitussin should do the same - good luck this cycle! :happydance:

You're not out til that fat ugly witch starts belting songs, *Lily and drsquid*, keep your heads up! :af:

*WannaB and Mas*...ohhh all good symptoms! I just started filling out a pregnancy calendar with all the stuff I symptom spotted before my BFP, and you both just listed everything off. I wrote _"twinges - but so small I could be making them up", "bloody nose and gums at 6dpo gone the next"_... so waiting like a kid on Christmas for you both to test! EEK! :test:

*Love,* did FF put you back into waiting for O, but you think you did already!? FF was never the best for me because I think it was weighted more toward using CM/CP to calculate O-day, and my body was never consistent on either of those...temps + OPK's were the only way I felt I really O'ed - that and the fact I was a complete b*tch the few days around when I would! Ha, my coworkers just said yesterday they much rather have me pregnant than trying as I guess I was a real pain in the ass when about to start the TWW so they knew I was gunna O before I did! :haha: Good luck hun!

Wow *Celtic* - can't believe you are half way... I'm 16 weeks today which feels weird even typing that! I go in today to the doc to get my ultrasound appointment for my 20 week anomoly scan. I can't wait for them to check out all has developed okay in there - I just feel fat still since I haven't had the first movements yet! I talk to Boomboom everynight and ask him or her to just gimme a little flutter or bubbles to let me know he/she is in there and it's not just donuts I am caring around! :blush: Have you been able to feel your little girl?! 

*Frisbee and Babygirl *- how are you both feeling these days... past the worst of it yet? Baby, I have heard that some can find out the sex at their 12 weeks scan by the "angle of the dangle" as boys and girls both have extremities down there to start with, and after that point the girls reverts inward. My SIL found out at 15 weeks from a private scan, but most docs wait until your 20 week scan to be certain because the point in which "her outer parts" may turn inward varies on each babies individual development. Our ultrasound tech at our 12 week said she could tell, but we are choosing to wait til the 20 week scan to be sure. :coffee:

AFM, I am just chugging along - No more m/s, and headaches have tapered off, but insomnia is now the new symptom this week. I have to say it's my favorite pregnancy side effect to have since I get up at 3 am to organize or clean something, so at least I feel productive. I will take tiredness over everything else as it isn't as debilitating for me. I hope at my appointment today my doc will check the heartbeat again as I am just nervous that he/she isn't in there cause I haven't felt anything but stretching and I am just getting fat from eating so much as my hunger has not subsided. :munch:

Sorry if I missed any GG's - just trying to catch up! Baby dust to all!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Hello Cera! Im doing ok, I still have headaches and we have finally discovered that too much protein is whats making me feel very sick. Ive stopped eating my normal egg sandwich in the mornings and stopped eating much chicken and it has helped FAMOUSLY. Just stinks trying to cook dinner because chicken was my main source of meat :haha: 
Unfortunately my headaches are still bothering me every now and then but they arent as frequent and they arent as painful :thumbup:
I also think Im finally starting to get a bump! I might just be bloating though because Im still definitely a GG! :haha: 
Im still worried though because they still cant find a heartbeat with a doppler (but its on the ultrasounds) :shurg: oh well, I guess I just have to wait until Im farther along so be able to hear it :(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

cera said:


> Good morning lovely GG's :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like a buzz of activity on here the past week or two!
> 
> Sorry you're out *Chels*, but sound like you are gearing up for this month - at the last minute (the day I got my smiley OPK) the month I got my BFP I made DH stop at a drug store and picked up some musinex, popped the reccommended dosage just to increase my CM. Woah, not sure if that is what did it, but took it in the AM and by the PM I had more CM than I had ever had in my life (kinda gross!!!) The Robitussin should do the same - good luck this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> You're not out til that fat ugly witch starts belting songs, *Lily and drsquid*, keep your heads up! :af:
> 
> *WannaB and Mas*...ohhh all good symptoms! I just started filling out a pregnancy calendar with all the stuff I symptom spotted before my BFP, and you both just listed everything off. I wrote _"twinges - but so small I could be making them up", "bloody nose and gums at 6dpo gone the next"_... so waiting like a kid on Christmas for you both to test! EEK! :test:
> 
> *Love,* did FF put you back into waiting for O, but you think you did already!? FF was never the best for me because I think it was weighted more toward using CM/CP to calculate O-day, and my body was never consistent on either of those...temps + OPK's were the only way I felt I really O'ed - that and the fact I was a complete b*tch the few days around when I would! Ha, my coworkers just said yesterday they much rather have me pregnant than trying as I guess I was a real pain in the ass when about to start the TWW so they knew I was gunna O before I did! :haha: Good luck hun!
> 
> Wow *Celtic* - can't believe you are half way... I'm 16 weeks today which feels weird even typing that! I go in today to the doc to get my ultrasound appointment for my 20 week anomoly scan. I can't wait for them to check out all has developed okay in there - I just feel fat still since I haven't had the first movements yet! I talk to Boomboom everynight and ask him or her to just gimme a little flutter or bubbles to let me know he/she is in there and it's not just donuts I am caring around! :blush: Have you been able to feel your little girl?!
> 
> *Frisbee and Babygirl *- how are you both feeling these days... past the worst of it yet? Baby, I have heard that some can find out the sex at their 12 weeks scan by the "angle of the dangle" as boys and girls both have extremities down there to start with, and after that point the girls reverts inward. My SIL found out at 15 weeks from a private scan, but most docs wait until your 20 week scan to be certain because the point in which "her outer parts" may turn inward varies on each babies individual development. Our ultrasound tech at our 12 week said she could tell, but we are choosing to wait til the 20 week scan to be sure. :coffee:
> 
> AFM, I am just chugging along - No more m/s, and headaches have tapered off, but insomnia is now the new symptom this week. I have to say it's my favorite pregnancy side effect to have since I get up at 3 am to organize or clean something, so at least I feel productive. I will take tiredness over everything else as it isn't as debilitating for me. I hope at my appointment today my doc will check the heartbeat again as I am just nervous that he/she isn't in there cause I haven't felt anything but stretching and I am just getting fat from eating so much as my hunger has not subsided. :munch:
> 
> Sorry if I missed any GG's - just trying to catch up! Baby dust to all!


Yeah, all signs point to O about 18 days ago, except my temps. I have no idea what to think, it's all crazy, but right now cp is medium, closed and firm, and cm is creamy and this has been the case for days on end. I had a positive OPK 18 days ago along with dips in temp and HSO cp. I have no clue what is going on. Peed on a HPT monday just to make sure, and it was whiter than white, that would have been 17dpo if I actually ovulated. FF said my coverline was 97.2 though, and my last four temps have been 97.4 for three days and 97.6 today. Two more temps around that range and ff gives me my cross hairs back on the day I THOUGHT I o'd. I have no idea what to think right now, just going to continue to chart all my signs and pee on OPKs just so I don't miss O day if it hasn't came already.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Cera - good to hear that you are keeping well, how did things go at the doctors today? 

This TWW is soooo long, can't believe I am only 9dpo, it feels like I should be much further through! Resisting the temptation to test because I know that it'll def be BFN this early, but its so hard!! I'm all over the place this month, one minute I think I might be pregnant and the next I am 100% sure that I am not :dohh:

Really hope you are right about the symptoms that Mas and I have both been spotting :wacko:

Take care

:flower:


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> Hello Cera! Im doing ok, I still have headaches and we have finally discovered that too much protein is whats making me feel very sick. Ive stopped eating my normal egg sandwich in the mornings and stopped eating much chicken and it has helped FAMOUSLY. Just stinks trying to cook dinner because chicken was my main source of meat :haha:
> Unfortunately my headaches are still bothering me every now and then but they arent as frequent and they arent as painful :thumbup:
> I also think Im finally starting to get a bump! I might just be bloating though because Im still definitely a GG! :haha:
> Im still worried though because they still cant find a heartbeat with a doppler (but its on the ultrasounds) :shurg: oh well, I guess I just have to wait until Im farther along so be able to hear it :(

Glad your headaches are easing a bit and you found what was causing your sickness Frisbee, that must be a relief! Yeah, not much to cook if it's your main protein (mine too) as I am not the best chef and lately it has turned my tummy too. Back to more mashed potatoes I guess! 

Yeah for your bump :screaming "show your bump!" ready to throw beads: !!!! 
You should put up a pic for us!

I'm sorry you haven't heard little ones heartbeat yet, but at least you have seen it on the ultrasounds which is comforting. Just think, when you do get to hear it, how that day will be much more special than any day before it!



Lovetoteach86 said:


> Yeah, all signs point to O about 18 days ago, except my temps. I have no idea what to think, it's all crazy, but right now cp is medium, closed and firm, and cm is creamy and this has been the case for days on end. I had a positive OPK 18 days ago along with dips in temp and HSO cp. I have no clue what is going on. Peed on a HPT monday just to make sure, and it was whiter than white, that would have been 17dpo if I actually ovulated. FF said my coverline was 97.2 though, and my last four temps have been 97.4 for three days and 97.6 today. Two more temps around that range and ff gives me my cross hairs back on the day I THOUGHT I o'd. I have no idea what to think right now, just going to continue to chart all my signs and pee on OPKs just so I don't miss O day if it hasn't came already.

Love, I looked at your chart, and have a question. What kind of OPK's are u using? Could they be hard to read and giving you false postives cause you had two different sets of days with positives!? Only reason I ask is I see that you had a second temp dip about 8-9 days ago, and you BDed a few days before (which would have been perfect if you did O then) but didn't test the day before your temp dipped. Is it possible you could have O'ed then and tested the day your temp dipped, missing your postive OPK as the surge is just before you dip!??! :shrug: Just a thought. Keeping my fingers crossed for you girl!



WannaBtheMum said:


> Hey Cera - good to hear that you are keeping well, how did things go at the doctors today?
> This TWW is soooo long, can't believe I am only 9dpo, it feels like I should be much further through! Resisting the temptation to test because I know that it'll def be BFN this early, but its so hard!! I'm all over the place this month, one minute I think I might be pregnant and the next I am 100% sure that I am not :dohh:
> Really hope you are right about the symptoms that Mas and I have both been spotting :wacko:
> Take care
> :flower:

You are such a smart girl waiting Wanna. I am the bad tempting one on your left shoulder saying :test: cause I am impatient! he he! I am hoping your symptoms are right on too! 

Regarding my doctors visit this afternoon, we got a bit of a surprise. Guess when we had our NT scan done the beginning of this month, the ultrasound tech also took fetal anatomy measurements and according to Boomboom's femur length, crown to rump length, and head diameter, he/she was measuring a week ahead at that appointment!!! :dohh: It shouldn't be a shock as DH is 6'5", but still it is! So our doc moved my due date up a week to July 8th!!!! I skipped week 16 all together, just got to thinking of my LO as an avocado and now, POOF, onion! Which is fitting since my DH is an onion salesman!!!! :haha: NT results put us at 1 in 723 for Downs and 1 in >10,000 for Trisomy's 13 and 18, both of which are low risk, so all looks good! Just waiting on the office to call back and give me my 20 week scan appointment :coffee: I'm so impatient, I hate waiting!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I never thought about that... I guess anything is possible. I don't know what to think right now, but that would have been good timing now that you mention it. It is hard to tell, but I guess I will find out one of these days.


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> Hello Cera! Im doing ok, I still have headaches and we have finally discovered that too much protein is whats making me feel very sick. Ive stopped eating my normal egg sandwich in the mornings and stopped eating much chicken and it has helped FAMOUSLY. Just stinks trying to cook dinner because chicken was my main source of meat :haha:
> Unfortunately my headaches are still bothering me every now and then but they arent as frequent and they arent as painful :thumbup:
> I also think Im finally starting to get a bump! I might just be bloating though because Im still definitely a GG! :haha:
> Im still worried though because they still cant find a heartbeat with a doppler (but its on the ultrasounds) :shurg: oh well, I guess I just have to wait until Im farther along so be able to hear it :(

hey hun, 
how many weeks are you? I got to hear the heartbeat from ultrasound at 9 weeks...today 13 weeks cant hear it on doppler but im fat =0)~ LOL.

dr said 12 weeks is early for anyone that isnt about 120lbs or less to hear it via doppler..unless baby happens to float to the top, but she did say that she could hear "good placental flow" what ever the heck that means lol
im guessing i have a nice ripe rich placenta for the baby -=)


I go for my Nuchal tomorrow...cant wait to see baby again =)


----------



## babygirl1

cera said:


> Good morning lovely GG's :hugs:
> 
> Sounds like a buzz of activity on here the past week or two!
> 
> Sorry you're out *Chels*, but sound like you are gearing up for this month - at the last minute (the day I got my smiley OPK) the month I got my BFP I made DH stop at a drug store and picked up some musinex, popped the reccommended dosage just to increase my CM. Woah, not sure if that is what did it, but took it in the AM and by the PM I had more CM than I had ever had in my life (kinda gross!!!) The Robitussin should do the same - good luck this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> You're not out til that fat ugly witch starts belting songs, *Lily and drsquid*, keep your heads up! :af:
> 
> *WannaB and Mas*...ohhh all good symptoms! I just started filling out a pregnancy calendar with all the stuff I symptom spotted before my BFP, and you both just listed everything off. I wrote _"twinges - but so small I could be making them up", "bloody nose and gums at 6dpo gone the next"_... so waiting like a kid on Christmas for you both to test! EEK! :test:
> 
> *Love,* did FF put you back into waiting for O, but you think you did already!? FF was never the best for me because I think it was weighted more toward using CM/CP to calculate O-day, and my body was never consistent on either of those...temps + OPK's were the only way I felt I really O'ed - that and the fact I was a complete b*tch the few days around when I would! Ha, my coworkers just said yesterday they much rather have me pregnant than trying as I guess I was a real pain in the ass when about to start the TWW so they knew I was gunna O before I did! :haha: Good luck hun!
> 
> Wow *Celtic* - can't believe you are half way... I'm 16 weeks today which feels weird even typing that! I go in today to the doc to get my ultrasound appointment for my 20 week anomoly scan. I can't wait for them to check out all has developed okay in there - I just feel fat still since I haven't had the first movements yet! I talk to Boomboom everynight and ask him or her to just gimme a little flutter or bubbles to let me know he/she is in there and it's not just donuts I am caring around! :blush: Have you been able to feel your little girl?!
> 
> *Frisbee and Babygirl *- how are you both feeling these days... past the worst of it yet? Baby, I have heard that some can find out the sex at their 12 weeks scan by the "angle of the dangle" as boys and girls both have extremities down there to start with, and after that point the girls reverts inward. My SIL found out at 15 weeks from a private scan, but most docs wait until your 20 week scan to be certain because the point in which "her outer parts" may turn inward varies on each babies individual development. Our ultrasound tech at our 12 week said she could tell, but we are choosing to wait til the 20 week scan to be sure. :coffee:
> 
> AFM, I am just chugging along - No more m/s, and headaches have tapered off, but insomnia is now the new symptom this week. I have to say it's my favorite pregnancy side effect to have since I get up at 3 am to organize or clean something, so at least I feel productive. I will take tiredness over everything else as it isn't as debilitating for me. I hope at my appointment today my doc will check the heartbeat again as I am just nervous that he/she isn't in there cause I haven't felt anything but stretching and I am just getting fat from eating so much as my hunger has not subsided. :munch:
> 
> Sorry if I missed any GG's - just trying to catch up! Baby dust to all!


sounds like you are doing amazing!
the all the time nausea has lifted..i still get sick and throw up..but not like i was whew

the dr is moving my due date from aug 6 to aug 9 (waahhhhh) a whole 3 days...she said though that she thinks it will move again once more measurements are done lol .

my nuchal is tomorrow...praying for those low numbers =)


i have been craving pineapple like crazy!

and lots of fresh fruit..which most of it seems to be out of season.

this weekend i am going to the fruit market to stock up



my belly is starting to change shape lol and i have lost 8lbs since december's dr appt 

which is no big surprise to me since i lost about 50 with my daughter!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey ladies, I am very very confused. FF said I O'd cd 26, then at 15dpo took away my crosshairs due to my temps. FF had my coverline at 97.2, and the past 7 days or so my temps have been above that. Well today I got this really dark opk, not yet postive, but pretty dark. Not sure what to think because my CP seems to be meduim, firm and closed today. I have no clue what to think right now... Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







cd44.jpg
File size: 47.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CelticStar

cera said:


> Good morning lovely GG's :hugs:
> 
> Wow *Celtic* - can't believe you are half way... I'm 16 weeks today which feels weird even typing that! I go in today to the doc to get my ultrasound appointment for my 20 week anomoly scan. I can't wait for them to check out all has developed okay in there - I just feel fat still since I haven't had the first movements yet! I talk to Boomboom everynight and ask him or her to just gimme a little flutter or bubbles to let me know he/she is in there and it's not just donuts I am caring around! :blush: Have you been able to feel your little girl?!

Tell me about it! I didn't realise you were at 16 weeks already!

I've got my anomaly scan this Friday, I can't believe I'll be 21 weeks when I go! 

I felt first movements at 18 weeks and DH felt her kicking for himself at 20+3, his face was a picture the first time his hand got kicked :cloud9:
I'm unmistakeably pregnant now, I've got this huge bump that I can't even see my feet over :blush:

Lovetoteach, I wish I could help but I never got round to starting on OPK's, one of the girls will have the answer for you though :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

cera- ive been out for a while.. af showed up on the 24th. i have my cd 12 us on saturday. been taking femara which better work given how depressed it has made me. crazy thing is last month i was SURE i was pregnant. this month i feel like it will never happen. there has to be a happy medium. last month i kinda half asked what the count was on my donor sperm and was told "the bank does it" this month.. i wanna know how they defrost cause i want a refund if he doesnt do winter (though thatd make him work for me, cause i dont either)


----------



## frisbeemama12

babygirl1 said:


> hey hun,
> how many weeks are you? I got to hear the heartbeat from ultrasound at 9 weeks...today 13 weeks cant hear it on doppler but im fat =0)~ LOL.
> 
> dr said 12 weeks is early for anyone that isnt about 120lbs or less to hear it via doppler..unless baby happens to float to the top, but she did say that she could hear "good placental flow" what ever the heck that means lol
> im guessing i have a nice ripe rich placenta for the baby -=)
> 
> 
> I go for my Nuchal tomorrow...cant wait to see baby again =)

Im 15 weeks today actually! They said it could be because I might have an anterior placenta or my uterus is still tilted back towards my back. and HAH i am DEFINITELY not 120lbs anymore!!! I was before I got pregnant with my DD 4 years ago.. havent seen it since! Im not obese or even "overweight" thought for my height... Im kinda short.. :haha: and Im craving Watermelon like its my only sustenance!! 



Lovetoteach86 said:


> Hey ladies, I am very very confused. FF said I O'd cd 26, then at 15dpo took away my crosshairs due to my temps. FF had my coverline at 97.2, and the past 7 days or so my temps have been above that. Well today I got this really dark opk, not yet postive, but pretty dark. Not sure what to think because my CP seems to be meduim, firm and closed today. I have no clue what to think right now... Thoughts?

is it possible that you O more than once in a cycle? because a friend of mine has that, she Os about 4 times a cycle..


----------



## Lovetoteach86

frisbeemama12 said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> hey hun,
> how many weeks are you? I got to hear the heartbeat from ultrasound at 9 weeks...today 13 weeks cant hear it on doppler but im fat =0)~ LOL.
> 
> dr said 12 weeks is early for anyone that isnt about 120lbs or less to hear it via doppler..unless baby happens to float to the top, but she did say that she could hear "good placental flow" what ever the heck that means lol
> im guessing i have a nice ripe rich placenta for the baby -=)
> 
> 
> I go for my Nuchal tomorrow...cant wait to see baby again =)
> 
> Im 15 weeks today actually! They said it could be because I might have an anterior placenta or my uterus is still tilted back towards my back. and HAH i am DEFINITELY not 120lbs anymore!!! I was before I got pregnant with my DD 4 years ago.. havent seen it since! Im not obese or even "overweight" thought for my height... Im kinda short.. :haha: and Im craving Watermelon like its my only sustenance!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I am very very confused. FF said I O'd cd 26, then at 15dpo took away my crosshairs due to my temps. FF had my coverline at 97.2, and the past 7 days or so my temps have been above that. Well today I got this really dark opk, not yet postive, but pretty dark. Not sure what to think because my CP seems to be meduim, firm and closed today. I have no clue what to think right now... Thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> is it possible that you O more than once in a cycle? because a friend of mine has that, she Os about 4 times a cycle..Click to expand...

Who knows, that would be crazy if I did. How does your body know when to produce progesterone then if the next ovulation keeps making the temp dip. It's so weird that the temps will stay up a little for days and then have a dip. Can't wait until af so I can have more charts to reference.


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> babygirl1 said:
> 
> 
> hey hun,
> how many weeks are you? I got to hear the heartbeat from ultrasound at 9 weeks...today 13 weeks cant hear it on doppler but im fat =0)~ LOL.
> 
> dr said 12 weeks is early for anyone that isnt about 120lbs or less to hear it via doppler..unless baby happens to float to the top, but she did say that she could hear "good placental flow" what ever the heck that means lol
> im guessing i have a nice ripe rich placenta for the baby -=)
> 
> 
> I go for my Nuchal tomorrow...cant wait to see baby again =)
> 
> Im 15 weeks today actually! They said it could be because I might have an anterior placenta or my uterus is still tilted back towards my back. and HAH i am DEFINITELY not 120lbs anymore!!! I was before I got pregnant with my DD 4 years ago.. havent seen it since! Im not obese or even "overweight" thought for my height... Im kinda short.. :haha: and Im craving Watermelon like its my only sustenance!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovetoteach86 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I am very very confused. FF said I O'd cd 26, then at 15dpo took away my crosshairs due to my temps. FF had my coverline at 97.2, and the past 7 days or so my temps have been above that. Well today I got this really dark opk, not yet postive, but pretty dark. Not sure what to think because my CP seems to be meduim, firm and closed today. I have no clue what to think right now... Thoughts?Click to expand...
> 
> is it possible that you O more than once in a cycle? because a friend of mine has that, she Os about 4 times a cycle..Click to expand...

I am 2 weeks behind you...my goodness this thread is going to explode this summer with babies babies babies lol...hopefully it will be like the baby plague...where everyone on our thread gets a touch and has a baby =)

::cough cough sneeeze :: passing on my baby germs to everyone =)~


the dr said that usually hearing the heartbeat is difficult depending on baby's position too.

She could hear my placenta so that means baby was under it err or behind it per say lol..hiding out in the dark..my kinda kid =)


----------



## babygirl1

Well I had my Nuchal today and the tech got baby on the first shot. How precious this lil one is! I got 5 pictures =) 
2 in 3d!!! 

I get to see a lil face and back of the head back and butt woohoo my baby has a butt! a cute one at that!

baby was in a sleeping position and totally sleeps like daddy...figure 4 shape with the legs lol

Now the tech never tells us anything we know of course..but when she sent me to the little lab for the tube of blood..she wrote down 1.2 in the "nuchal result" space haha
so i know from being in the med field that for my gestation of about 13 weeks...thats normal...so im relieved...a bit i know i have to wait for the blood work too.

i will def be posting the pics later just havent had the energy at all tonite


----------



## frisbeemama12

yay for good pictures!!!! I cant wait to see them!


----------



## CelticStar

Yeah, get those pics posted up babygirl!

I was thinking girls, how about I ask admin to move this thread to TTC Buddies? Do you think that makes more sense than for it to be in the TWW now?

Let me know, if you girls want it to stay here then I'll leave it be but if you agree on moving it then I'll pm someone :flower:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I think yall could move it to the ttc buddies, just don't leave those of us who don't have a little one in the belly! We need advice from you lovely ladies :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey girls :) how's everyone keeping :) exciting week for so many having scans and getting good results, I'm honestly shocked at how far along you all are, the weeks are flying by!

AFM - I had a temp drop this morning, caved and poas, bfn! I am 11dpo so its possible that its still too early but I don't think so, really feeling out! Sore boobs, n a few cramps last night so I'm fully expecting to start spotting in the next couple of days n then :af: will arrive! :(

Hoping the other ladies waiting to test are feeling more positive than I am x


----------



## CelticStar

Lovetoteach86 said:


> I think yall could move it to the ttc buddies, just don't leave those of us who don't have a little one in the belly! We need advice from you lovely ladies :)

That's why I said TTC and not Pregnancy groups :winkwink:

I'd love to see all of us on that first page get a flashing bfp next to our names!


----------



## Chels710

I know I haven't been on very long, but if you want to move the thread it would be fine with me. I think it might fit better in the TTC section. 

I'm CD7, a pretty boring place to be. I've only two more clomid pills to go thank goodness. It makes me so sleepy. I've been trying to go to the gym pretty regularly but this week I haven't wanted to do anything but lay on the couch. My dog had surgery yesterday so I have to go pick him up from the animal hospital in a bit. I'm trying to talk myself into working out before I go.

wannabthemum- Hoping your not out yet! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Also, I finally figured out how to add a signature. Just thought I would test it out.


----------



## babygirl1

I am game for wherever the thread is =) its such an awesome thread =)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey ladies

I am so tired of the TWW game! Temps went up again a little this morning, did another test n got another bfn. I know 12dpo might be too early n I am only disappointing myself taking tests but I am just so willing to see a BFP finally! I've made my mind up that if clomid doesn't work in the next two months then I'm going to start ivf enquiries. 

celtic - I'm ok with the thread moving, think it makes sense :)

Have a good day everyone? X


----------



## marieh2008

Hiya can i join this thread too. my AF is due tuesday and ive had pms or whatever it is like never before. Ive been to the docs die to the constant peeing anf hungry beyond anything i ever had before. My boobs were full but now they arr squyashy so i think thats a sign its not meant to be this month.


----------



## heavyheart

yeah i think it would be good to move the thread and not leaving anyone behind :thumbup:

hope everyone is keeping well :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Yeah, moving the thread makes sense - TTC buddies right? The countdown begins for me early next week will either be AF or YAY!!! I am having some symptoms - weird electric pain in my tummy and crotch, on Wed night I had a pain just below my belly button that hurt whenever I reached or leaned over, it was one of those owwww moments, kinda weird, no more bloody noses though, but today I have peed too many times to count (my bladder is pretty weak though) and I had some ewcm tonight when I checked my cp - which keeps changing - high, low, soft, harder, wet, dry etc.... very confusing so I am not checking it anymore (maybe)lol.


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY! Fingers crossed for you Mas!!!!!! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

I was very crampy this morning-was sitting having a tea with my Mum and a few of her friends and I got this awful sharp pain in my tummy - like my guts were being twisted, it took my breath away!! Then it abated somewhat to a dull ache. A little later I had to pooh a few times (tmi) which usually happens the day my period is supposed to start but I don't think it is supposed to start until at least monday or tuesday. Anyway no :witch: yet and cramps have went away with just a few twinges here and there, a little bit of dizziness, super sore boobs and legs are achey and cramp. I sound like a mess, lol!! :shrug: not sure what to think.


----------



## Chels710

Mas- those could be symptoms! I really hope AF stays away for you! Good luck!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Those sound promising Mas!!! Definitely keeping everything crossed for you!!!


----------



## cera

Mas, :test: !!!!!!!!!!! CAN NOT WAIT for u to post ur BFP....eeekkk!


Celtic, I'll go where ever this tread goes! I love all the GG's and it's really the only reason I come on b&b!!! I would love to all stay buddies til everyone gets their BFP!!!


----------



## CelticStar

Mas, put us all out of our misery..... :test: dammit woman! :haha:

Well, I've pm'd Wobbles and asked for the thread to be moved to TTC Buddies seeing as that's what we all are now!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay the thread moved! :) How is everyone? Got another positive OPK yesterday, hoping my temp will finally freaking rise already. Tricky little ovaries! Told my DH he isn't off the hook on BDing every other day until my temp rises. Also got some preseed today. My long cycle is wearing me out, I wish SOMETHING would happen already even if it is af.


----------



## frisbeemama12

any testing yet mas??? or are you waiting?


----------



## cera

Lovetoteach86 said:


> Yay the thread moved! :) How is everyone? Got another positive OPK yesterday, hoping my temp will finally freaking rise already. Tricky little ovaries! Told my DH he isn't off the hook on BDing every other day until my temp rises. Also got some preseed today. My long cycle is wearing me out, I wish SOMETHING would happen already even if it is af.

Good luck Love!!! I feel Preseed did it for us, was the only thing I really did different (and took a musinex pos OPK day) the month we got our BFP!!! "Legs up!!!" :haha:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey girls,

Well AF is settling in, despite a rise in my BBT today, I have also been spotting and did another test just to be sure n got yet another BFN!! Fully expecting her to be here tomorrow so its onto Clomid round 5 for us. Feeling very exhausted with TTC, we have got some numbers for local fertility clinics and if the next two months don't work then I am going to ask the hospital about assisted conception. If they want to put us on a waiting list, we are going to go private!! Feels surreal that we are even having to think about IVF, when we started TTC to concieve in April 2010 I thought I would be a Mum by now....I was very wrong!!
Sorry to off load, I know everyone is on their own journey with its twists and turns, I just find it so much easier to talk to you girls than my husband/family, I don't want to upset them :(

Any news from anyone?


----------



## Mas1118

The stupid :witch: got me! Did not even feel her coming - sneaky rhymes with :witch:!!!! Oh well, that means I am kinda back in a type of tww (more like 12days) until I get in that fertile window. So in about 10 days we will start the good old :sex: :sex: and more :sex: ! One good thing is I am back to a 28 day cycle so I think the acupuncture and supplements are doing something for me.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mas1118 said:


> The stupid :witch: got me! Did not even feel her coming - sneaky rhymes with :witch:!!!! Oh well, that means I am kinda back in a type of tww (more like 12days) until I get in that fertile window. So in about 10 days we will start the good old :sex: :sex: and more :sex: ! One good thing is I am back to a 28 day cycle so I think the acupuncture and supplements are doing something for me.

:hugs: for the sneaky witch and :happydance: for a 28 day cycle! What supplements are you taking?


----------



## CelticStar

Goddamn that :witch: Mas!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> The stupid :witch: got me! Did not even feel her coming - sneaky rhymes with :witch:!!!! Oh well, that means I am kinda back in a type of tww (more like 12days) until I get in that fertile window. So in about 10 days we will start the good old :sex: :sex: and more :sex: ! One good thing is I am back to a 28 day cycle so I think the acupuncture and supplements are doing something for me.

Sorry Mas :hugs:
I am inspired by your positivity and def going to enquire locally about acupuncture if you think it's been good.


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Well AF is settling in, despite a rise in my BBT today, I have also been spotting and did another test just to be sure n got yet another BFN!! Fully expecting her to be here tomorrow so its onto Clomid round 5 for us. Feeling very exhausted with TTC, we have got some numbers for local fertility clinics and if the next two months don't work then I am going to ask the hospital about assisted conception. If they want to put us on a waiting list, we are going to go private!! Feels surreal that we are even having to think about IVF, when we started TTC to concieve in April 2010 I thought I would be a Mum by now....I was very wrong!!
> Sorry to off load, I know everyone is on their own journey with its twists and turns, I just find it so much easier to talk to you girls than my husband/family, I don't want to upset them :(
> 
> Any news from anyone?

Awe Wanna...wish I could give u a big hug :hugs: you can always let it all out here, that's what GG's are here for, support!!! I personally don't have experience with IVF, but my sister went through two cycles so I know a little bit about it, if you have to take that next step down the road. Hopefully, you won't and ur BFP is just been hiding only to emerge this month! I just wanted you to know I'm here for ya! :hugs:


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> The stupid :witch: got me! Did not even feel her coming - sneaky rhymes with :witch:!!!! Oh well, that means I am kinda back in a type of tww (more like 12days) until I get in that fertile window. So in about 10 days we will start the good old :sex: :sex: and more :sex: ! One good thing is I am back to a 28 day cycle so I think the acupuncture and supplements are doing something for me.

Booooo! :growlmad: I'm so sorry Mas!! :hugs: i would have bet the house this month you and Wanna had it in the bag. Well you and Wanna will be doing some good ol' Valentine's Day BDing, and my mom said that's how I finally got here!!! :throwing valentines baby dust to all: Like u said, at least ur cycle is regulating which is a good sign!

We havent heard from Chels and a few others this cycle...where are our testing GG's at!?!?


----------



## frisbeemama12

OH That Stupid :witch: !!!!! :growlmad: Im so sorry Mas and Wanna!! I was hoping for the absolute best! I know you ladies will get those precious little babies you deserve!! :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

I know we haven't seen her for a while but I just wanted to say congratulations to CharlieKitty for her :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks everyone for the kind thoughts and yeah BOO! To the stupid :witch:!!!


----------



## Mas1118

For supplements I am taking 
Fertilaid and fertiltea
DHEA
Co Q 10
Vit D
Wheatgrass and acupuncture once a week.
It is quite expensive! For all of these but I am definitely seeing results. I feel better and my periods are better too, regular and not painful at all!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Af its here so its cd1, round 5 clomid for me girls. Had a very stressful couple of weeks at work but I finish work on friday for a week n going to take it easy n hope its gives this month a boost. Also going to research some local acupuncture and check my supplements are suitable.


----------



## Chels710

Ahh! After the thread moved I couldn't find it for the life of me! I finally googled "baby and bump gassy girls" and it came up. CD14 for me. I haven't taken an OPK yet, I'll do it later this afternoon. It should be positive unless Clomid decided to push back my O date. I've been scheduling some bd'ing every other night since cd11. We used the preseed for the first time last night and I have to say it was AMAZING! If I get my surge today sexapalooza will begin officially and we will be using it again for the next few days. 

Wannabethemum- I hope that 5 is the magic number for you. I've also been looking into accupuncture. I'll probably start it after we move. I've found a clinic that does accupuncture specifically for fertility. Even if it doesn't help me get pregnant, at least it will be relaxing. 

Good luck ladies, fingers crossed!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Ahh! After the thread moved I couldn't find it for the life of me! I finally googled "baby and bump gassy girls" and it came up. CD14 for me. I haven't taken an OPK yet, I'll do it later this afternoon. It should be positive unless Clomid decided to push back my O date. I've been scheduling some bd'ing every other night since cd11. We used the preseed for the first time last night and I have to say it was AMAZING! If I get my surge today sexapalooza will begin officially and we will be using it again for the next few days.
> 
> Wannabethemum- I hope that 5 is the magic number for you. I've also been looking into accupuncture. I'll probably start it after we move. I've found a clinic that does accupuncture specifically for fertility. Even if it doesn't help me get pregnant, at least it will be relaxing.
> 
> Good luck ladies, fingers crossed!
> :dust::dust::dust:

We just started using preseed too :) Good luck!


----------



## Chels710

Thanks Lovestoteach, good luck to you too!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Mas1118

I am also using pressed, its great.


----------



## Mas1118

preseed i mean, lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Another positive OPK today. Keep your fingers crossed I actually ovulate this time and it's not just a tease again!


----------



## cera

Happy Valentines Day GG's!!! I hear cupid is distributing baby dust this year instead of arrows - way safer I think! With all this preseed talk, our GG thread is gunna start slipping and sliding all over the place! :spermy: I do believe many of our GG's are about to O as well, so bow-chicka-wow-woa, _get it on tonight_!!!! :sex: 

AFM, I'm working from home cause I'm sick today. Thought I was beating the system and didn't get this head cold everyone else has at work (I thought "Look at me, I'm preggo AND have a bad ass immune system!") buuuuuutt it just took longer for it to show itself! :haha: I have never gone through 4 boxes of kleenex in two days; it's crazy how I took for granted the little simple drugs that would dry a runny nose up! Now I just walk around the house with tissue shoved up each nostril - I'm looking sooo sexy these days anyways with a definate bump and lets not forget the noxious gas cloud that usually follows me! 

On the bright side, we had our 20 week ultrasound yesterday! :happydance: I was supposed to be 19w1d and again I saw on the screen Boomboom was measuring slightly larger (19w6d). Got some cool pics as he/she was moving around and some video! Our ultrasound tech also got a potty shot and put it, and the sex of Boomboom, in a sealed envelope that DH and I will open in front of family and friend at a big Gender Reveal party we are planning in a month! So team :yellow: only a little while longer! She was very careful to have us look away when measuring anywhere "down south." It's neat to think the gender of our baby is in our possession! I can't wait to see our family and friends reaction to DH and I finding out and vice versa - will be videoing that for sure. 

Well GG's have a fab Valentines day today - I will be praying cupid visits each one of you tonight!!!!! Attached is an image of Boomboom giving all you GG's a high-five! I think he/she wanted to say thanks for working so hard to try to make him/her some playmates!


----------



## frisbeemama12

awwww! so cute Cera!!! Hello little boomboom!! We are having a small gender revealing party too!! but the DH and I are going to find out hahaha it will be our precious little shared secret for a few weeks until we go see family :) As for your cold, go out and buy some essence (or oil) of eucalyptus (try a nature store where you can buy herbs) it should be a liquid (mine is a tiny bottle) and then fill your tub with warm/hot water enough to reach up to about the top of your ankles then put in a few drops of the eucalyptus oil. Stand in it for about 15 minutes or however long.. it DEFINITELY made me feel better! it wont clear it up but I could definitely take deep refreshing breaths haha, its really a shame they havent come out with a cold medicine for preggos like us yet! 

its been pretty quite on here GGs, how are you girls??
Ive been doing great.. still gassy.. good thing the DH is on night shift so hes not around at night when Im tossing and turning :haha:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Happy valentine's day gg's, hope you have all been spoilt rotten today. I'm just waiting for dh to get home and we are going to have a special dinner with champagne n choccies :)

I'm only on cd7, got about a week before I ov, enough time to bd a few times n make sure his boys are waiting for eggie! 

Cera - that is an awesome scan pic, baby knew you were watching :) take care if yourself n make sure you completely shift that cold before returning to work.

Enjoy the rest of today everyone x

:dust:


----------



## Mas1118

Happy Valentines Day!!! I love the scan pic Cera! So awesome.
A gender reveal party sounds sooooo cool!! I have never heard of that. What a great idea. I can't wait to hear what both you ladies are having (cera & frisbee). I am doing good. Just had a nice dinner with DH and DS and we exchanged cards and small gifts, it was nice. DH is on nights tonight so he just left and I am currently laying with my butt on a pillow and my feet up the wall playing on the computer (wonder what we were doin) LOL!! Its a good position for letin em rip too hehe. Glad he's gone so I don't ruin his last thoughts of me before he went to work. I hope you all have a good evening and get some :sex: in too!!


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> ...I am currently laying with my butt on a pillow and my feet up the wall playing on the computer (wonder what we were doin) LOL!! *Its a good position for letin em rip too hehe.* Glad he's gone so I don't ruin his last thoughts of me before he went to work. I hope you all have a good evening and get some :sex: in too!!

:rofl: :haha: :rofl: !!!!! Living up to our name, and damn proud of ya!!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha Fingers crossed for you mas!!! :sex: ing it up huh? :haha:


----------



## Coleey

Lovely scan pic Cera! :cloud9:
Oh my Mas, that made me laugh so much!! :rofl: 

How are all you ladies doing? xx


----------



## cera

Coleey said:


> Lovely scan pic Cera! :cloud9:
> Oh my Mas, that made me laugh so much!! :rofl:
> 
> How are all you ladies doing? xx

COLEEY!!!! I've missed YOU!!!!!! Thx, sweetie. How are you doing!?!?!? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

So this weekend is family day in Canada and it is also the time for the big O! We are going to my family cottage with my parents, my 96 year old Nan and my brother and sister and of course hubby and our son. So in the winter there is not much space for privacy at all-our trailer is closed and we sleep on a pullout couch in the living room. I told my family that it was babymaking time but they think it is silly for us to stay home so they are going to go for drives and walks etc to allow us privacy, lol, kinda weird eh! My brother even went so far as to say he was gonna make a sex room for us in the loft of the garage, lol. I told them they better not make it weird for us as I need happy sperm not anxious sperm! As you can tell we are very close and are able to be silly and joke about it all. So it will definitely be a weekend full of ribbing and teasing about what we are doing when we sneak away!


----------



## Coleey

cera said:


> COLEEY!!!! I've missed YOU!!!!!! Thx, sweetie. How are you doing!?!?!? :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Aww! :hugs: Hey hun! I'm good thanks, how are you doing chick? xx

Sounds like an awesome weekend Mas! :D Hope you catch that eggy! xx


----------



## Chels710

Cera, that pic was awesome! What a cutie!

Mas, it is so great that you and your family are so open. It sounds like you are going to have a great weekend. Good luck this month!

AFM- 8dpo here and staying strong! No symptoms to speak of, so I don't really know what to think about this cycle. Anyone else out there in the 2ww?

Fingers crossed and :dust::dust: to all!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Everyone needs to spread some baby dust over here, or at least some cycle regualting dust. Longest cycle ever with no temp rise and no af!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's so annoying for you lovetoteach! I really hope something happens for you soon! I get wound up if af comes two days late! :dust: for you.x

AFM - still waiting to ovulate, next tues-thurs next week. Got a horrible cold n sore throat, not feeling much like bd'ing but at least the robittusin is having a double effect! 

Have a nice weekend all x


----------



## frisbeemama12

love to teach, I started taking Vitex for a few weeks when I was having 40 to 60 day cycles, Vitex was AMAZING, it regulated my cycles easy as can be!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

frisbeemama12 said:


> love to teach, I started taking Vitex for a few weeks when I was having 40 to 60 day cycles, Vitex was AMAZING, it regulated my cycles easy as can be!

Yeah I am taking vitex, waiting on it to sort it all out.


----------



## Chels710

lovestoteach- OMG! I had no idea you were still in limbo! Sending some regulating dust right over!! I've never had a problem with long cycles so I don't have any advice, but I'm wishing it sorts itself out soon! :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Thanks girls. Today I have had TONS of creamy cm, I am hoping that AF comes soon! Crazy me over here WANTING AF to come.


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my word Im suuuppppeeerrrrr gassy tonight!! thank goodness DH is working night shift for right now :haha: How are you girls?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

frisbeemama12 said:


> oh my word Im suuuppppeeerrrrr gassy tonight!! thank goodness DH is working night shift for right now :haha: How are you girls?

Gassy over here as well, but my DH is here, so I have to be sneaky.


----------



## Mas1118

I love your avatar love to teach! I have a Boston terrier named Stella! I also have a pug-chewy and a choc lab-Koko. 
I am not sure what's up this cycle, last week I got some lines darkening on my opk and then they got lighter and now they are so faint they are almost non existent. So I don't know if I O'd super early, like on cd 9ish. I'm worried I missed it. We have been :sex: every other day since about cd 5 so we may have caught it but I'm confused. I'm going to keep testing for LH for at least a week and see if my cycle is just being weird.


----------



## Mas1118

So I had some brown tinged ewcm today, a big stretchy glob, sorry tmi. So we just :sex: and I laid for so long with my bum on pillows and my legs in the air that my one leg fell asleep, lol and I had to do the bicycle to get it back. Still no positive opk though.


----------



## Chels710

Mas- the bicycle thing cracks me up! :haha:
Good luck, I hope it is just what you needed for this month!

Lovestoteach- How are you doing? Are you out of limbo?

AFM- CD12 and I haven't tested!! I can't believe I haven't caved. Of course, I've been feeding my POAS addiction by judging HPT's on the countdowntopregnancy.com site. 
Still no symptoms that aren't completely expected 2 days before AF. I have a doc. appointment today to talk about what my next steps will be once we move. 

Good luck to all the ladies out there in the 2ww and sending baby dust to all!
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## babygirl1

hey girlies.

I've been absent for a bit..lots of running around to do and stuff as im moving on the first whew.

i went to the dr because i have pink eye ( eww) and they dectected a heart murmur i go monday for the echo...dr says this could be normal due to pregnancy
praying praying


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Chels710 said:


> Mas- the bicycle thing cracks me up! :haha:
> Good luck, I hope it is just what you needed for this month!
> 
> Lovestoteach- How are you doing? Are you out of limbo?
> 
> AFM- CD12 and I haven't tested!! I can't believe I haven't caved. Of course, I've been feeding my POAS addiction by judging HPT's on the countdowntopregnancy.com site.
> Still no symptoms that aren't completely expected 2 days before AF. I have a doc. appointment today to talk about what my next steps will be once we move.
> 
> Good luck to all the ladies out there in the 2ww and sending baby dust to all!
> :dust::dust::dust:

Not out of limbo, going to start taking fertilaid tomorrow. Still waiting on vitex to sort out my cycle. BCP is evil, but I am trying to just take a breather and wait for things to sort out before full blown ttc.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

babygirl1 said:


> hey girlies.
> 
> I've been absent for a bit..lots of running around to do and stuff as im moving on the first whew.
> 
> i went to the dr because i have pink eye ( eww) and they dectected a heart murmur i go monday for the echo...dr says this could be normal due to pregnancy
> praying praying

I hope everything is ok Babygirl, will keep you in my prayers. Try not to put too much pressure on yourself with moving etc, lots of breaks and rest :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, 
Hows everyone?
I am waiting to ovulate some time this week, expecting it to be Friday. Still taking my cough medicine but not really noticed any difference in my cm yet, Its def helping with my cough tho ;)


----------



## Mas1118

We used egg whites tonight for lube!! LMAO!!! It was weird but my hairdresser said that is what they used the month they got a bfp-figured it can't hurt. Guess we shall see!


----------



## wanabmommmy

HEY LADIES!!!! 
Sorry i have been gone for a long time! 
But i miss this thread! Trimester one threads suck!!!:sleep:
How are you ladies? any new bfps?
Any exciting updates? testing soon? lol
I wanna see all your :bfp:'s!!!!
Tell all your DH's il swimmers i say swim harder!!! lol :blush:
:dust::dust::dust::hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh Babygirl take it easy!!! rest when you can or even when you dont think you should, do it anyway! :haha: 
Good luck Mas!!! that sounds really gooey and gross hahaha but I hope it works!! :dust:


----------



## Mas1118

Well I changed my ticker - finally got a pos opk yesterday and had lots of ewcm for a few days and we've been :sex: it up so much DH says his balls hurt, lol!! I either O'd last night or today so I am once again in the TWW!!


----------



## Coleey

I'm so excited for you Mas! That eggy will be getting a good spermie bashing! :grr: Good luck hun!

As for me, well, I've been faint bfps since Tuesday and they're getting darker! :cloud9: Praying its a sticky lil bean! 

How are you all doing? :)

Xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-02-24 07.19.12.jpg
File size: 24.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAy Mas!!! :happydance: 
Oh GREAT NEWS Coleey!!!! Ill be praying that everything is sticky and perfect!!! 
Im so excited for you ladies!!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks sweetie :hugs:
How are you? When do you have your next scan? xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im doing well, my next scan is the 5th and we find out the gender!! :happydance: Im so excited to finally be able to start buying clothes and decorate letters and actually get my DH to commit to a name he likes! BLAH! haha
what dpo are you to get those faint BFPs? I hope this one is super super sticky!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

bet dh is glad you've o'd Mas ;) he'll be looking forward to a rest :)

think I o'd today too, opk was darkest this morning but not quite as dark as the test line, did another opk after work n it was very light. Hoping to show a temp shift tomorrow morning to confirm. 

Congratulations Cooley, h&h 9 months to you :hugs: x


----------



## Coleey

I can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is going, it's crazy!! Do you have any hunches if it's a boy or girl? Sooo exciting! :D

Thanks hun :hugs: Today I'm 14dpo, so still really early and that pic was from this morning. :) I was rather shocked to be honest, still am! 

Aw thanks Wanna :hugs: Good luck, I hope you've caught that eggy xx


----------



## Mas1118

OMG! that is wonderful Coleey!!! So happy for you - Come on lil bean be sticky!!!
I hope you O'd too wanna - we can be cycle buddies!!
I am very glad your pregnancy is going so well Frisbee!! let us know about the scan!


----------



## Coleey

Thanks sweetheart :hugs:
I hope both of your eggies are getting a good spermie bashing! xx


----------



## heavyheart

aw congratulations coleey :happydance: h&h 9months to you!!!

mas and wannabthemum - good luck in your tww!!! i really hope you get your bfp's ladies!!! i have everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## Coleey

Thanks hun :hugs:
How are you? xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thank you Mas, Thank you Coleey! Im shocked Im almost halfway too! I think its a boy.. Im not 100% on that though.. :haha: Ill definitely let you girls know about the scan, I dont talk much about my preggo stuff on this thread because sooo many are just trying to ovulate.. I just want to be a person of support, not one to rub it in that my pregnancy is going well :/


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Frisbee - i love hearing about how other people's pregnancies are going, it keeps me positive :) now that I know just how difficult it is to get pregnant in the first place I am more appreciative of other people's pregnancies and how amazing it is.

Looking forward to hearing about your next scan :) x


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> Well I changed my ticker - finally got a pos opk yesterday and had lots of ewcm for a few days and we've been :sex: it up so much DH says his balls hurt, lol!! I either O'd last night or today so I am once again in the TWW!!

Yeeehaw!!!! Ride em girl!!! :blush: Tell him he can rest during the 9 months you're preggo :haha: The EWCM sounds super positive! Can't wait to hear more!!!



Coleey said:


> As for me, well, I've been faint bfps since Tuesday and they're getting darker! :cloud9: Praying its a sticky lil bean!

AHHH! CONGRATS COLEEY!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOOO excited for you!!! Sticky sticky sticky thoughts for you! :yipee:



WannaBtheMum said:


> think I o'd today too, opk was darkest this morning but not quite as dark as the test line, did another opk after work n it was very light. Hoping to show a temp shift tomorrow morning to confirm.

Woooohooo Wanna!!!! Yay Yay Yay!!!!!! Praying for that temp shift!!!! Let us know!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Mas1118

All you ladies are so positive and helpful - Thank you!!
And Frisbee - I love hearing about your pregnancy and all the other ladies too!!! It gives me hope and I am still positive about good things happening for me!
Although I dislike the TWW - I like it better than the first 2weeks of my cycle:)

I am going to paint my bedroom to keep myself busy!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I too like hearing how everyone is doing. Still waiting to O, but I like to keep tabs on the gassy babies every now and then :)


----------



## heavyheart

Coleey said:


> Thanks hun :hugs:
> How are you? xx

Iam doing good thanks :hugs: i have spd and gestational diabetes but well under control with meds and insulin. All worth it and baby is doing great, we have our 20wk scan on wed so fingers crossed we find out the sex :happydance: cant wait but still very nervous xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, my temp shifts over the weekend confirm that I ovulated on friday as I thought so need to get my tickers sorted to show that I'm 3dpo. really going to try n not think about it during the tww. 
Cera - hope you are keeping well, how long until you find out the sex? For some reason I'm thinking girl! 
hope everyone else is well, n enjoying the start of spring :)

:dust:


----------



## Mas1118

We are both 5dpo Wanna!! Maybe this is our month!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> We are both 5dpo Wanna!! Maybe this is our month!

I am really trying not to symptom spot n drive myself crazy this tww only to end up disappointed as has always been the case.....BUT ....... My temps are the highest they've been this early in the tww and I'm exhausted despite lots of rest :)
I'm praying that this is the month for us both Mas, nobody can say we didn't try our hardest ;) 
X


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi girls, my temp shifts over the weekend confirm that I ovulated on friday as I thought so need to get my tickers sorted to show that I'm 3dpo. really going to try n not think about it during the tww.
> Cera - hope you are keeping well, how long until you find out the sex? For some reason I'm thinking girl!
> hope everyone else is well, n enjoying the start of spring :)
> 
> :dust:

Doing good here, girl, thx for asking. DH and I have been on our own type of "wait." We have had our gender results sealed in an envelope for over 3 weeks now just waiting for next Saturday when we will find out. I'll put you down on my "board of guesses" for a girl, Wanna. Seems girl guesses are the minority for what family and friends around here are guessing. We're thrilled either way!

Good little bit of news is I think I felt Boomboom's first movements this week, few soft flicks really low and for once my notorious gas didn't follow. We shall see if they get harder!



WannaBtheMum said:


> Mas1118 said:
> 
> 
> We are both 5dpo Wanna!! Maybe this is our month!
> 
> I am really trying not to symptom spot n drive myself crazy this tww only to end up disappointed as has always been the case.....BUT ....... My temps are the highest they've been this early in the tww and I'm exhausted despite lots of rest :)
> I'm praying that this is the month for us both Mas, nobody can say we didn't try our hardest ;)
> XClick to expand...

Praying like crazy for you girls, and any other GG's out there testing soon! Wanna, the early exhaustion was one of my only differences the month I got my bfp, so it's looking good girl! Mas, you got any symptoms!?? Who else out there in GG world is testing or waiting to O...where my ladies at!?


----------



## Mas1118

So true Wanna-try,try,try!! I'm hoping it will pay off! The only thing is I don't feel it this month-even though I had all the good signs of finally getting a healthy egg, i just think it won't happen this time because it never does and I feel nothing really, a few twinges but I always get that and think it a symptom, boobs sore but same thing, I get it some months and others don't, I'm really tired but I have been waking up 3 or 4 times a night to pee but I think its that I upped my fluid intake dramatically and am eating a very high protein diet the last few days. Other than that nothing much. DS and I had a huge blow out tonight because he didn't want to go to taekwando so I know I am a bit short tempered. I have had a tad more creamy cm than usual for this time of month but I also had ewcm for the first time too so that may be just my hormones working right. Longwinded eh! I will test next week on Thursday if no AF by then.
The fertility clinic called today and booked my laparoscopy - so March 15th it is unless I get BFP.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Cera - exciting that you felt movement :) soon boomboom will be kicking you so hard you won't be able to sleep at night ;) 

Mas - I know how you feel hun, even though I think I'm getting symptoms, they are all similar to a combination I feel most months with no positive outcome. I've had such similar things to you so far this month, v.sore boobs n nipples, more cm and wetness the past couple of days (usually I have nothing after I ov but I took robutissin this month so had more ewcm than usual and think this could just be an after effect) and feeling tired n bloated, nothing unusual about that.
I had the laparoscopy done last july n thank god everything came back clear, just means there is no reason I'm not getting pregnant. My sister in law is having it done today! Praying she gets good results, her and my bro have had a hard year n I'd love them to get some good news

I'll stop waffling! Have a good day everyone xx


----------



## rachillo

Just wanted to pop in and say HI!! I'm new here so tryna find some threads to hang out in :friends:


----------



## Mas1118

Welcome rachillo, good luck!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Rachillo, welcome to the thread and good luck ttc :)


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How are all the GG's doing today? Any exciting developments with anyone?

Not much to report with me yet, 7dpo and boobs are still sore but not as bad. Not as much wetness (tmi) today either. Don't think this is our month. I know its only early and implantation prob wouldn't have even occured yet but I just have a feeling that its going to end the same way as it has every month.

On a positive note though......its Friday :)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Dont lose hope yet Wanna! Its not over till :witch: shows her ugly head!
How are you other GGs?? Seems quiet except for a few of us doesnt it? :shrug:


----------



## Mas1118

Hi GG's!! Im good, glad it is Friday too! Not much for symptoms except very sore boobs.


----------



## CelticStar

Mas and Coleey, I go away for a couple of weeks and come back to this awesome news!

Mas, I really hope that this is your month, everything will be crossed for you!

Coleey, omg.....I actually just did a little dance for you :happydance:


----------



## Coleey

Ohh Mas and Wanna I'm so excited for you both and keeping EVERYTHING crossed! You both deserve it so much :hugs: 

Aww thanks hun :hugs: Did you have a nice time back home?

What its everyone up to this weekend? xx


----------



## heavyheart

poping in to share the news ........scan went wonderful everything looks perfect and we'r having a boy!!!!:happydance: :cloud9: so happy here is a wee pic


Mas and wanna - ive got everything crossed for you, huge hugs!!!

hope everyone else is keeping well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0067.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









DSC_0066.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Wow Heavyheart, those pics are so clear :) thanks for sharing and congratulations on having a boy :) such an exciting day for you all xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congratulations Heavyheart!!! Such beautiful pictures! 
Sore bbs are a good sign Mas!!!!!! I cant wait till you get your BFPs girls!!


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Heavyheart, he looks beautiful! :) 
xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Morning girls, I'm 9dpo and had a big dip on my bbt chart this morning but not below the coverline. Had some cramping last night and was so exhausted that I fell asleep on the couch at 8.30pm n didn't get out of bed until 9.30 am! no idea why I'd be so tired, I've not had a busy week! Plus my boobs are still very sore.
I'm just worried now that af is going to come earlier than usual, not feeling very positive girls even though I know it could be implantation but I'm just not feeling it :(

How's your symptom spotting going Mas?

:dust: x


----------



## Mas1118

Nice scan pics Heavyheart!! Very excited for you!

The biggest symptom I have is I am soooooo gassy!!! Its just non stop - farty fart fart every where I go!! Last night we went to friends and I was sooo gassy I was in pain and kept leaving the room to let em rip! then sometimes when everyone was being loud I would try to quietly let them out - and hope they didn't smell, lol!! My boobs are still sore too and I had a few dizzy spells last night and today and have been hungry but progesterone can cause that too - so I am not getting my hopes up too much. 
I went to my cousins baby shower today - she is due anytime and looks soooo cute, they are having a girl and my other cousin is due in June - having a boy, she looks cute too! My other cousin (yes I have a huge family) had her 6wk old baby girl there and I held her - so sweet!!! My family knows we are struggling to conceive and they are very supportive and hoping it will happen for us so it wasn't hard at all.


----------



## babygirl1

there are soooooo many posts for me to read before i catch up..let me tell u guys whats been going on...Im 18 weeks tomorrow. I went for a private scan of baby's privates saturday
and well im going to post for you all to figure out =)
im happy though =)


----------



## babygirl1

:baby:


----------



## babygirl1

grrr didnt work the first time lol
 



Attached Files:







HEATHER_2.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 8









HEATHER_15.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 7









HEATHER_12.jpg
File size: 17.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Fab pics baby girl :) he looks like a cutie :) those 4d scans are amazing :hugs:
X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I caved this morning and poas with fmu n no suprise......bfn :( I know its still early but I've put myself I'm such a bad mood for the day. Everyone else waiting to test, keep those tests locked away until af is due, we all know that this feeling sucks so lets avoid it as long as possible xx


----------



## Mas1118

Nice scan pics babygirl! Very excited for you!

I'm sorry wanna :hugs: it is early tho;) I am not going to test until prob Wed or Thurs when af is due. What's a couple of more days!


----------



## frisbeemama12

So beautiful babygirl!! He is adorable!! 
We had our scan this morning.. we are team :pink: !!! We were kindof shocked actually but we are excited and SUPER happy anyway :happydance:


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations Babygirl and Frisbee! :)

I'm sorry Wanna :hugs: It's still early xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations Frisbee :) Did you think you were having a boy? My sister was the opposite with her first, we were all convinced that she was having a girl and she had a scheduled c-section a week before due date and when we were told that she'd had a boy we were all in complete shock!! Its fabulous either way but just so funny that sometimes you think you know for definite who's coming and it shocks you when you find out you were wrong :) Doh!!

Enjoy the next 20 weeks, it seems like the first 20 have flown by!!! x


----------



## frisbeemama12

I did indeed think it was going to be a boy, just because I really really really want a boy :rofl: I didnt really have any hardcore symptoms of a boy or anything though. Its funny how things are though because the past week Ive been thinking "I REALLY want to look at girl names... I just need to..." so I maybe I KNEW it was going to be a girl but REALLY wanted a boy :haha: either way we are incredibly happy and our DD gets a sister!


----------



## CelticStar

Congrats on team pink Amber!

Now I have someone else to coo over pink stuff with :haha:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry Wanna, but its still really early right? what Dpo are you? I hope you dont lose hope yet!! those eggys need positive thinking!! :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Aww, have you got any names you both like? xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

we have narrowed it down to three names we like :haha: 
Elayna
Amara
Sorcha (pronounced Soar-SHa)


----------



## babygirl1

frisbeemama12 said:


> we have narrowed it down to three names we like :haha:
> Elayna
> amara
> sorcha (pronounced soar-sha)

they are all very very beautiful names!

We are on the name maximilliano
everyone else hates it but i like the idea of a max =)


----------



## Mas1118

I love the name Max! 
Those are very pretty names too Frisbee! Congrats! When I had my ds - I wanted a girl so bad but am soooo very glad I got him instead and of course this time I want a girl but if it is another boy well - thats ok too, lol.
I am 12dpo tomorrow and I haven't tested yet!! Still just sore boobs and maybe a few twinges of floaty head today.


----------



## Mas1118

I think I am out - just feel periody today and had my usual pre AF poops today - though I am taking metamucil for constipation so maybe it is working. My boobs don't feel as sore either.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sorry Mas :( Don't lose hope until she actually appears (should take my own advice)

I hope you are ok, x :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Youre not out till she shows her ugly face! Keep thinking positive!!


----------



## Coleey

You're not out until she's here lovelies :hugs: I had the loose stool thing and I get that before af too :) xx


----------



## Mas1118

Not here yet! But I am super cranky today and tired. I woke up at 4am and couldn't get back to sleep-that have happened 3 times since Sat! My boobs don't feel as sore. I have my preop appt today for my Lap next week so I will get them to do a beta.


----------



## Mas1118

:blush:I'm really gassy still too


----------



## CelticStar

Mas, I don't know if you remember but I felt sure that AF was going to show up for me chick!
I'm keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

hoping for that big huge Positive for you Mas!!!! No AF is a GREAT sign!! I had a miscarriage and then was pregnant with this one, I DEFINITELY felt like Af was coming, Obviously that didnt happen!!!! Crossing everything for you Mas!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, hope AF is still MIA Mas :)

She still hasn't shown here yet, despite a few days of cramps. They were uncomfortable during the night, enough to wake me up. I was sure I would have some spotting today but nothing.
I took my temp in the morn as usual and I had a big temp jump, to the highest its been. I tested again with FMU and got another BFN!! I thought that I could see the lightest ever pink line and so I showed it to DH but he couldn't see anything. I am not sure what to think at the moment. Feel for def that AF is on her way but also still trying to be hopeful that I am not out this month!!

Going to wait and see how my temp looks in the morning, I have a feeling it might have been a fluke and I will start with a temp drop tomorrow signalling AF on her way.

Hope everyone is ok x :dust:


----------



## cera

Fingers really really really crossed for you Mas and Wanna! The excitement is unbearable!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I guess ill be having that Lap after all, AF got me this morning, as soon as I got up - was happy she was a no show but when I wiped after peeing there she was! So pissed! Guess ill find out my beta was BFN! Just sucks! I'm so sick of this, super super fkn sick of it! 
I'm sorry ladies, I am just tired of trying, its been so long.


----------



## frisbeemama12

:( Im so so so sorry mas.. :hugs: it will happen when you least expect it!


----------



## Coleey

Oh Mas :( I'm so sorry sweetheart :hugs: xx


----------



## cera

:nope: I'm so so sorry Mas. :cry:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sorry Mas, I have thought of you each day this month and really prayed that this would be our month :( :hugs:
I know a couple of women that have had Laps done and got pregnant within the next couple of months so hopefully that will be the case for you Mas xxx

Although AF hasn't arrived for me yet, I am fully expecting her tomorrow, had a temp drop this morning as expected so yesterdays high was just a fluke. Had a little more cramping and just know that she is about to make her entrance. I usually spot for a few days before AF, starts around 12dpo usually but had nothing yet this month.

x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

As predicted AF has arrived, have started spotting, temp dropped below cover so its onto month 6 of clomid. To be honest I feel so numb about it, I can't imagine I will ever be pregnant, I know that's very defeatist but I've lost my hope! Just wish this was the end of month 6 so I could get my next appointment at the hospital sorted and find out my next step. 
DH is out of the country until sunday so I'm just going to have to try n get the weekend filled with fun to take my mind off things :( 
Hope everyone else is doing better than me today :hugs:


----------



## cera

Oh Wanna, I'm so very sorry sweetie. :cry:


----------



## CelticStar

Mas and Wanna, I'm so sorry that this isn't your month :cry: I'll keep everything crossed that you get your bfp's soon :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so so sorry Wanna :( with everything you and Mas do and still come up negative makes my heart very sad :sad2:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, thanks for your support as always :) feeling better than I did earlier.
still disappointed obviously but just needed some time to remind myself that things could be much worse, I am by no means at the end of the road and I have to keep hope that one day soon I will hold a much longed for baby in my arms. In the meantime I just need to keep my mind and soul healthy :)

Have a good friday night x


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry girls, it makes me so sad as you both deserve it soooooo much! :hugs: 

I'm loving your pma though Wanna, never give up! :hugs: xx


----------



## Mas1118

Well said Wanna, I agree that although it may seem like it is never going to happen and every AF feels like a kick in the teeth or maybe groin is a better word - it will happen for us, i know it will. Hopefully month 6 of clomid is the one for you and the lap does it for me! Then we can move on to all be Bump Buddies!!

I am having a glass of wine! Cheers to that!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, how's everyone? I've been offline a couple of days, dh had been away so I spent as much of the weekend out and about keeping my mind occupied. He's home now though :)

Most boring time of the month for me at the mo, cd4, af still lingering and nothing to do except take my temperature and vitamins :)

Mas - what day is your lap?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:hug:


----------



## Mas1118

My Lap is tomorrow!! Im a little worried but not too bad. Wish me luck gg's!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck Mas :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Mas :hugs:
How is everyone? xx


----------



## CelticStar

Good luck Mas! I'll be thinking of you and praying this will be what it takes for you :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Best Wishes Mas!!! I hope this day goes so very smooth for you :hugs: 
Im doing great! DH and I actually SAW a baby kick yesterday! It was just once or twice but it was still awesome! I cant wait until you ladies get your precious little ones!!


----------



## heavyheart

Good luck mas!!! :hugs: i hope this will be you on the start of the road to your much deserved bfp

Iam having a bit of a rough time with pain (spd) and controlling my diabetes i feel like iam constantly drawing blood, swallowing tablets and in injecting insulin and admittingly do have the odd feeling sorry for myself day:dohh: but when i feel him move and kick its :cloud9: AND ALL you ladies are what lift me up and keep me going, iam reminded that iam so lucky to be where iam and have this pregnancy. I cant wait till everyone of you have your precious sticky beans :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Mas1118

I has stage 3 endo - so they removed it. Maybe that is why I have never gotten a BFP. FXed this was the fix.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Glad you got an answer Mas and that today is over for you. Hopefully this is exactly what you needed to get that BFP, I have read of loads of people who have had a lap, endo removed and then got pregnant within a couple of months!!

I pray that this is going to be just what you needed. Take it easy now and make sure you recover well x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im so glad they were able to do something!! hopefully this was the answer you needed!! I hope we can see a BFP by your name really REALLY soon!!!!


----------



## CelticStar

heavyheart, I feel your pain, literally, I've got to wear a pelvic belt every day and am really struggling with walking because of my SPD, just think chick, not long to go now!

Mas I'm so pleased they found a reason for you not getting your bfp....Everything is staying crossed for you!


----------



## Mas1118

My OPK are already getting darker! I was hoping I wouldn't O until later in the week but I am thinking maybe Sunday - I guess OH will have to be gentle!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Happy St Patricks Day everyone :)

Careful with the bd Mas, makes sure you heal well so that you are ready for an extra passenger in the near future ;) lets hope this ov is the one!

We still have a week until ov but planning on getting lots of preparation bd ing done before then:)
X


----------



## cera

So happy for ur answers Mas! Wanna, good luck on the pre-O bding!! 

Heavy and Celtic, so sorry you are both having a rough go in ur pregnancy's. All other GG's I hope ur doing well. 

I just need some girls to vent to, today. I feel defeated or depressed or both. We have been house hunting or over 2 months since we found out Mid-second trimester we have to move next August (2 months after baby is born). Got an inspection on a house we loved and it revealed 30k in woodrot damages, so we obviously have to walk away from it. I have been so busy with trying to find us a place to live that I haven't really enjoyed most of second tri, including finding out were having a boy. We've looked at everything on the market and now we either settle for a house we don't want or play the waiting game for something to come up in the next 5 months. Work is super stressful, and I haven't nearly done the work I need to have done since the house inspections etc have taken over my life. On top of this my mom came to visit ehile she was sick (thx mom), found out she has pneumonia after the fact, and now I feel terrible, and I'm coming down with the same cold she had. I feel like I'm running out of time and all I want to do is curl up, forget about everything and all my responsiblities. Candle on the cake...how do I handle all of this AND a baby in a few months!? Just feel like crying and no one around me understands. Sorry to bitch, I know many other have it way worse, I just needed someone to listen. Thx GG's.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Cera, it sounds like you have alot on your plate at the moment! First things first, you need to rest up and make sure that this bug you have caught is wiped out quickly. Trying to do anything else while you are feeling ill will get you nowhere except more ill! 
The house situation sounds very stressful, we bought our home last May after having problems with two other houses over the year. It was very upsetting and stressful but we had no deadline or baby on the way!! Don't start to feel defeated, there is a perfect house for you and at the right time you will find it. I know that doesn't make the situation easier though :hugs:

Is there anyone who can step in to help? You need some time to relax and enjoy your 2nd trimester Xx

Xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

P.s I can't believe that I guessed wrongly!! ;)
Congratulations on having a boy on the way :hug:

Xx


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: Cera! Congrats on the baby boy! I hope you feel better - try to rest and take vit C and lots of fluids. house hunting can be very stressful - i understand totally - and with a baby coming on top of that - wow! just keep adding the stress! If i were you I would wait for a little while longer and see what comes up - you don't want to settle - 2 more months may be the time that is needed.


----------



## cera

Thx Wanna and Mas,

Sorry I had a meltdown yesterday, but back on the horse today. Thx for the sympathy and encouragement :hugs: . I talked with my mom (whole family lives 3000 miles away) and she said I need to just let some of it go and also just ask and trust DH to do some of it. I admit, I have a hard time letting others do things when I feel I can do them more efficently, but maybe this is the time I need to just let DH take the lead regardless. I just feel like I should be superwoman and should be able to handle it all cause it's only gunna get harder once our little boy comes into the picture!

Thx for the congrats on Jax! Yeah, his name we decided will be Jaxon James... Jaxon is original to both our family lines and James is my fathers name and he will take DH's last name so he will have a little bit of everyone to carry on. Kinda hard to change from Boomboom to Jax when I talk to him during the day though. 

Did you end up O-ing this past Sunday, Mas? Wanna, you should be gearing up right?!?! Celtic, when are you due again?!?!?! 

Wonder what is going on with everyone else... Babygirl, Coleey, Heavyheart, Frisbee etc...miss you gals!


----------



## Mas1118

I don't know:( My opk was really dark on friday but ever since it is fading and now it is just the faintest of faint - cd 9 to have a pos opk just seems way to early for me though. I am wondering if the surgery could cause a weird false positive? I did have some O like pains on Sunday and brownish tinged ewcm but still it is sooo early. I ran out of OPK's today too:( so I think we will just dtd every other day for the next 2 weeks! I started temping this month but I am not very good at it. I did have a fairly substantial temp drop this morning.


----------



## babygirl1

hey girlies! Its been a while since i've been here...moved..settled in...switched to a new ob/gyn. 

I switched because I refuse to deliver where the old one delivered from....2 hospitals i do not like. Otherwise it would have been perfect to stay with her.

I had spent all of Sunday in the ER...found out i have bronchitis ugh...have had a fever of over 101 for 3 days..tylenol breaks the fever but then a few hours later its back..i've stayed home from work for 2 days, but i haveeee to go back tomorrow...this is the end of our fiscal year and i have massive amounts of work to do =( 

by the way...they finally gave me a z-pack hopefully now this nastiness living inside of my chest will leave! Its been months since i've been able to walk without using the inhaler!

HOw is everyone eles?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Cera - this is the place to come if you are having a meltdown, we have all had them these past few months. Glad you feel more positive. I know what you mean about finding it hard to let others do things that you know will be done best if you just do it yourself. I really struggle to hand over jobs, n then end up stressed with hubby when I am left organising everything. The poor man doesn't stand a chance ;)

Mas - temping takes a while before you get a clear pic of what's going on. My first two months charts were erratic but I've got the hang of it now and my body had adjusted to the clomid so they are much clearer and easier to read.

Babygirl - another person who needs to put getting well to the top of the priority list! if you aren't well them you won't work well. You need to get someone to help with the load this week and try not to put too much pressure on yourself!

X


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow girls I leave for a day or two and theres breakdowns and sickness and sad faces!!!!! What?!?!
Cera I hope everything is ok now, House hunting can be VERY stressful.. why not find some little apartment for a short lease so you guys have time to find something you really like? DH and I agreed thats what we are doing for this next year.. and its normal to have mood swings anyway right now and its awesome since you can TOTALLY get away with it right now! :haha: And CONGRATS ON TEAM BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Mas I hope that brown tinge was IB! Im crossing everything for you girl!! Sometimes it will happen when you LEAST expect it! sooooo dont expect it!
Wanna I hope everything is going well, I cant wait to see that big BFP in a few weeks!! I hope you get that super dark OPK this weekend!
Babygirl!!!! RELAX!! You need rest missy!!! Dont over-work yourself!

AFM I made a 12 hour drive from our home back to our hometown where both DH and My families live. Its been nice seeing friends and family since monday. We leave in about a week to head back home though SAD DAY. Im 22 weeks today!! EEEEEEKKKKK!!!!!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Mas, do you know whether you ovulated? How are you feeling after your lap? I took a while to fully heal. 
I'm cd13 waiting to ovulate, I guess on monday but I'm getting some light lines on opk so it might be a little earlier! I feel a bit weird knowing this is the last month I have clomid, the docs didn't tell me when would happen after 6months n I naively thought it won't matter because I'd be pregnant! 

Have a nice time at home frisbee :) its crazy that you are already 22weeks! X


----------



## babygirl1

heavyheart said:


> Good luck mas!!! :hugs: i hope this will be you on the start of the road to your much deserved bfp
> 
> Iam having a bit of a rough time with pain (spd) and controlling my diabetes i feel like iam constantly drawing blood, swallowing tablets and in injecting insulin and admittingly do have the odd feeling sorry for myself day:dohh: but when i feel him move and kick its :cloud9: AND ALL you ladies are what lift me up and keep me going, iam reminded that iam so lucky to be where iam and have this pregnancy. I cant wait till everyone of you have your precious sticky beans :hugs::hugs: xxx

i have gestational diabetes too!! I just found out yesterday..doing all sorts of blood testing and what not
blah


----------



## frisbeemama12

:( bummer babygirl!! I dont have my testing or another few weeks.. Im not excited about it :sick:


----------



## CelticStar

cera said:


> Celtic, when are you due again?!?!?!
> 
> Wonder what is going on with everyone else... Babygirl, Coleey, Heavyheart, Frisbee etc...miss you gals!

My EDD is 14th June....Only 12 more weeks to go!

I had my OGTT today, fasting blood sugar levels were at 6.9.....Looks like I failed that then! Got to ring back after 6pm tonight for my results, lets just say that I'm not holding my breath for good news :haha:

Got my pram delivered today! It's fricking awesome, I can't wait until I can put her in it and take her for a walk round the park etc!


----------



## Mas1118

That's awesome Celtic! I can't believe you only have 12 weeks to go, it doesn't seem that long ago you posted that first post on this thread. Times really flys. Very happy for everyone who got a BFP on this thread - I just wish it would be my turn soon :cry: 
I am not sure if I Od yet, I don't think so. I am going to check today as I got more tests. We are :sex: every other day just in case.
Fxed for you wanna-i hope this last clomid month is the one for you!


----------



## CelticStar

Tell me about it Mas! It only feels like yesterday to me that I posted this thread and to think I thought all along I was going to get AF :haha:

I'd love you and the remaining ladies on here to get their bfp's, it hasn't seemed right going through the tri boards knowing I've left some of you behind :(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi everyone, Still nothing exciting here with me, I'm waiting to ovulate but think it'll be tomorrow. Not done half as much prep this month as other month's, no robutissin etc, but just tried to relax and hope that my body does the rest.......

How is everyone? Did you ov Mas? How are you feeling Babygirl and Cera?


----------



## Mas1118

Not sure whether O came and went or not. We are still dtd every other day. The only symptoms I have is my left ovary area is extremely sore to touch and severe bloating and tons of gas. I am so boated that it is uncomfortable.


----------



## Mas1118

I think if I O'd I am more like 9dpo. But I may have a cycle without Oing because of the lap.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im crossing everything for you Mas! maybe the lap caused late O.. if thats the case then your next cycle should be it right!?! Hopefully the endo thing is completely cleared up and made space for your soon to be Lo!!! :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

If you are feeling tender around your ovary then that could be a good sign Mas, the lap might have delayed ovulation and you now have a super strong eggie waiting to burst out! Fx'd for you :)

I am really confused because I had a positive ok yesterday but no temp rise this morning so not sure if it was a false positive and that ovulation didn't actually happen! I ran out of tests too n haven't been able to get any today to test again! Will just have to keep DTD over the next few days and hope for the best! ;)

X


----------



## Mas1118

Keep trying Wanna - this maybe your month to catch that eggy!!


----------



## Mas1118

I have also got a huge spot on my chin!! Haven't had a spot in forever! Maybe its a sign!


----------



## Mas1118

I finally got a positive OPK tonight!!!!! Yesterday I tested and nothing! Not even a second line at all and then at 4pm I tested and had a fairly dark line and I was like "ok maybe I will get a positive tomorrow" (we before I even saw the line) I tested again at 7pm and "POSITIVE" (too bad it wasn't an hpt, but hopefully that will come). I will try to post a pic!


----------



## Mas1118

Here is my test!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Yeyyyy Mas :) 
We are in the tww once again, hopefully for the last time!

My cycle is confusing the hell out of me this month, got a positive opk on Monday but had ov pains yesterday. Had a rise in temp on Tuesday but not as high as usual after ov, but my bbt chart isn't showing that ovulation has occurred! I've added it manually but I like seeing it identified on the chart for confirmation!
My honest opinion is that I'll be on to the fertility clinic in a week n a half booking my appointment to find out the next steps........if that's the case then at least I'll still be making progress!

How is everyone else getting on? X


----------



## Mas1118

I did another test last night and it was even darker so I assume I will O today. I have had some o pain on both sides though?


----------



## frisbeemama12

Yay Mas!!!! Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!!! :hugs:
Wanna I hope everything works itself out! I never did the bbt so I dont really know how that works.. sometimes you get that BFP when you least expect it :) try not to worry or stress about it not appearing on that chart and get to :sex: ing it up!!! :haha:


----------



## Coleey

We're all routing for you both and keeping everything crossed! :hugs: Good luck lovelies xx


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks ladies! My test tonight was negative so I guess my surge is over and O has happened or will soon! I had a lot of left side pain tonight.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm about 6dpo now, n hardly thought about the tww n symptoms etc, had a really bust week n its been good to keep my mind off everything for a change. I only thought about it last night when I realised that I had loads of creamy cm the past few days n my boobs aren't sore at the moment. The last couple of months they have hurt from ovulation but nothing so far, not sure if that's good or not, just unusual.
going too try n keep my mind off it all another few days, just don't feel as anxious as usual :)
Plus I've two weeks off work for Easter, super happy :)

Mas - glad you def got your ov, hopefully all that bd'ing will do the trick :)

Thanks for all the support everyone x


----------



## Mas1118

Sounds good wanna!! Maybe this cycle will be i for you - keep on relaxing and don't worry too much about the tww!

I am officiallly in the tww now! And my boobs already hurt! The difference with me is my boobs don't usually hurt until way later in my cycle. I am going to try to relax too for this wait. I have lots to do around the house before spring is here and my gardening begins - I am painting my hallway, ripping carpet out of bedrooms, laying floors, putting finishing touches on my new master bath and planning my total kitchen reno - so i have lots to do!! A big part of that is keeping hubby motivated!!


----------



## Mas1118

I am also very emotional today - I went to my cousins baby shower and when I held her new baby girl I began to cry - and I am not a crier and seeing people have babies doesnt bother me - I find they make me happy cause I love babies!! (it was a happy crying btw)


----------



## frisbeemama12

be careful painting! make sure its well ventilated just in case you have that little bean in there!!! Im so incredibly excited for you mas!!!! You too Wanna!!! I can not WAIT to see those BFPS by your girls names!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

good luck mas and wanna :hugs: i also cant wait to see those bfp's i having a feeling they wont be long ladies!!!! :thumbup: 

Hope everyone else is keeping well also :hugs: xxx


----------



## cera

Good morning lovely GG's!! Mas and Wanna, I'm on pins and needles to hear this is your month! I feel like heavyheart...something just feels like its super close for you both and I feel u two are gunna get preggo at the same time for some reason! Finger crossed here for both of you!!!

Nothing new here except house hunting (blah)! The market here has been picked through pretty bad, but we may have found a house that hasn't been listed for sale yet - keeping my fingers crossed it will work for us. That would be such a huge relief for me if we could be settled before he gets here. To be honest, I'm just exhausted from 4 months of house hunting!!!

Found out my best friend is moving to California after Jax is born, which is sad for me but good for her and her family. Also my sis in law is getting induced today, so hopefully we get news today Jax's cousin has arrived healthy. Gatta get on the ball at work and get all my lab work done in the next three months so I can take off maternity leave without work stress. Lots to do, and all I wanna do is lay on the couch and eat brownie sundays! Ha ha!!! (I am ashamed to admit I got up to eat one last night at 1:45am, and then went back to bed!!) 

Well hope u all are doing well...keep us updated Mas and Wanna!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I sooo hope wanna and I get our bfp together too! I'm testing on Fri 13th if I can hold out that long! I had a temp rise the last 2 days and then a big drop today? At 3dpo so will check tomorrow and see if it went back up


----------



## Beautifullei2

HI!!! I am about 6dpo & noticed the gas lol!!! During O I only feel & notice the change in my CM.. this month has been different.... gas, bloating, fatigue & twinges... I don't want to get to hopeful for a BFP but I can't help IT.. when I find myself saying something about it I end up turning it around like "Oh if Im pregnant, which I doubt" I can be my won worst critic lol..

GL ladies!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Me too Mas, would be lovely to move into the 2nd part of this journey with someone who knows what it's taken to get there! However, if this isn't my month, I really hope it is yours still. 
I've been getting some little twinges and cramps today, haven't got a clue whether it's relevant or not but just noticed! 
Enjoying my hols lots so far.

Cera, I hope the house works out for you. Sounds like you've lots on your plate at the mo. I hope everything went well with your sis in law today, so nice that you having babies so close to each other. My sis is due in Sept n I'd love to be expecting n on Mat leave for some of the time with her.... Unfortunately it doesn't come together as easily as that!

X


----------



## dinidani

hiya gassy girls sorrry for not being on as life has taken a good turngot a little puppy and today went to neurolagist and found out that i have a bfp so at home did my own and all are coming up faint positive but not getiing my hopes up yet so fingers crosssed that this is your month ladies if their is hope for me their is certainly hope for all of us just hope this one stay fingers crossed for all you ladies x


----------



## Mas1118

Congrats Dinidani!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck DaniDani


----------



## Mas1118

I still have sore boobs, lots of sharp pulse like pains inside lower down mostly on right and I have peed 10 or 12 times today!!!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That all sounds good Mas :) its so hard not to spend the tww symptom spotting but at least it helps pass the time!

I've still not got boobs as sore as normal, although they've been starting to hurt a little today. I've had lots if little twinges and pulls in my stomach that started this afternoon. Plus I had two dizzy spells with a little nausea but not sure if that was because I was running around busy n hadn't eaten any breakfast! I do feel a little different this month to other months but I'm not going to get my hopes up, there's still a few days to go before af is due n I'm going to relax and enjoy the Easter weekend with dh and the rest of my family :)
X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

P.s my ticker is wrong, I've not had a chance to change it n I'm only 8 or 9 dpo depending on whether to believe my opk or the ov date set by my bbt tracker x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Mas, Wanna, when are you testing!?!?!? Those all sound like awesome symptoms!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Im only 5dpo according to fertility friend and my O pains so I won't test until next week sometime. Anyone know how to post a bbt chart on here?


----------



## drsquid

my boobs hurt today.. i keep getting excited, then remembering my iui isnt til tomorrow.. sigh oops


----------



## cera

Ahh congrats Dinidani! Hope it's sticky!

Wanna and Mas, Gheeze ladies it's all sounding super positive for u both!!! Oh man, give us waiting gals a test date so I can start counting down the days!!! Seriously, I need a test day for goodness sake!!!! :test:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I will prob test on Sunday, I'm only 10 dpo n my boobs are very sore now. I hate the tww! Trying not to symptom spot but it's difficult!

It was our two year wedding anniversary this week so we went out for dinner and cocktails which was lovely. Just sad to think how naive I was then, assuming we would have a baby by our one year anniversary!

Anyway, enough negativity! DH is downstairs cooking me a lovely post celebration breakfast n I am going to spend the day being pampered so life is pretty good I suppose :) 

X


----------



## Mas1118

Happy anniversary wanna!! It sounds like you had a good one. I'm not testing until I'm at least 12dpo so next Wednesday. I'm still having symptoms, nausea, sore boobs, constipated, cramps are gone though since yesterday. My temp jumped up today after dipping down yesterday.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Sounds like an awesome anniversary Wanna!
Those symptoms sound really really good Mas!!!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's sounding very positive Mas :) Wow I am so excited that this might be your month! 

I cracked today and tested n not too surprised it was BFN. I'm only 11dpo so it could be too early but I'm already getting some af symptoms too. If I'm not pregnant then I just hope af makes an appearance soon so I can get onto the fertility clinic ASAP n get booked in to find out my next options! 

Have a lovely Easter weekend everyone x


----------



## cera

Stay positive Wanna! I still think it's ur month girl. I know how it feels seeing that single pink line and just thinking ur out, but remember it takes time for that hormone to build up to give u a positive! :leading a parade chanting "stay positive for your positive!!: 

Miss Mas, sounds like implant dip to me hunny...getting stoked for you ladies!!! :happydance:

Hope you all have a happy Easter weekend as well!! 27 weeks for me tomorrow (one week short of third tri), gestational diabetes test on Monday, and we may have found finally found a house...eeeeek! Praying we did cause I'm so "nest-y" to start Jax's nursery, I'm alphabetizing the pantry!

How's all our other GG's holding up!? Celic's getting close right?, Cooley, Babygirl and Heavy... how u all feeling!? Miss the little updates from everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Coleey

I have good feelings for both of you this cycle and I'm keeping everything crossed. I really hope you both get your much deserved bfps! :)

Happy Easter to all of you lovely ladies! 

Wow Cera! 27 weeks already? That's flown by! :shock: That's so exciting about the house, sending sticky house dust your way :haha: :) Do you have a viewing soon or have you already seen it?

All good here thanks hun. I have my first scan on Tues, starting to feel nervous now. How are you and Jax hun? xx


----------



## CelticStar

Happy anniversary Wanna, sorry I'm late in posting :hugs:

Mas, it's sounding so good for you this month! I'm keeping my FX'd for you!

Cera, I can't believe you're at 27 weeks already! Has the time gone quick or slow for you? I found 1st and 2nd tri went really fast but time has stopped now I'm in 3rd :haha:

Coleey, I hope you'll be posting up pictures of little bean for us to look at :winkwink:

AFM, I'm now 30+3 and have experienced my first Braxton Hicks, not particularly pleasant but they don't last long, best way I can describe them is I keep expecting to repeat the scene from Aliens when it bursts from her stomach :haha: everything just gets so tight as if I can't stretch any more!
She's measuring a couple of weeks ahead on pretty much everything so she might not last until 14th June!

I hope everyone else is good and happy chocolate day to everyone!


----------



## cera

Happy Easter all if you celebrate it :bunny: 

Thx Coleey and Celtic,

Love the "sticky house dust!" We already walked the home twice, love it, just trying to settle on a price. Ill feel much more confident in it when we have a contract signed...I'm trying not to be too excited until then, but who am I kidding...I didn't even sleep last night I was planning where everything would go and what to paint first!!! :happydance:

I'm doing great! Yeah, Celtic, first and second flew by, especially second cause of the house hunting fiasco, and first was more slow cause I was nerve-wracked with waiting for all the "firsts", like first heartbeat, first scan, checking if I was spotting every day... Now it's much more calm and most days it's just fun feeling him flip around and kick, minus the "growth spurts" for which I can warn the upcoming BFP's were a shock to me. Your abs can separate and I totaling underestimated how painful and debilitating stretching can be! All good for Jax, but dang boy, I wish he would just grow slow and steady...it's literally like every two weeks I get three or four days straight of no sleep, constant ravenous hunger, and just super tight uncomfortable stretching only baths really help! Besides that, things have been a peice of cake (wait did I just say cake...umm that sounds good!) :cake: ((obviously starting a new spurt today!)) :rofl:


----------



## Mas1118

So good to hear all the updates! Happy Easter everyone! 
I had a huge temp dip this morning! Almost down to cover line, I wish I could post my chart but I don't know how:blush:


----------



## Mas1118

I am still back and forth between I'm pregnant and I'm definitely not - I just don't know :shrug:
Wanna :dust: keep positive! It's early! 
My tickers is wrong, I'm only 9dpo today.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sounds like implantation Mas :) would tie in just right with 9dpo! Really got everything crossed for you, its sounding so positive!

Lovely to hear all the updates from everyone. 
Celtic - the 4d scan pic is amazing! Can't believe you are already 30 weeks! 
Cooley - good luck at your first scan, looking forward to seeing pics :)
Cera - great to hear that you are feeling more positive about the house situation, I really hope this house is the perfect one for you :) 3rd trimester! How'd you get there so quickly!? 

AFM - just waiting for af now, did another test today as I originally planned n its bfn! I'm due af on tuesday but expecting some spotting later today or tomorrow, got all my usual af symptoms. Feeling very sorry for myself but have to snap out of it as I've the family coming here for Easter dinner, hubby is out so I've loads to get sorted!

Enjoy the day everyone x


----------



## Mas1118

I hope AF doesn't show wanna - keep us posted!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Still hoping for the best Wanna! All crossables are crossed here for you!! even if its not your month, you have a whole new cycle to keep getting yourself in the best shape/health possible for your future lo! :hugs: it will happen! Stay positive!!!
Mas those sound like awesome symptoms!!!
Cera I cant believe you are almost in 3rd! Im halfway through 2nd and I keep wanting it to be July NOW hahaha


----------



## Mas1118

My temp didn't rise too much today so now I think maybe I'm out:(


----------



## Mas1118

My temp jumped up this morning and I'm getting a lot of pinching inside on my rightt down by my pelviv bone.


----------



## frisbeemama12

:happydance: Im getting excited for you Mas! Even if Af comes you now know that your body is working as it should with its ovulation!! these are VERY good symptoms though!!!! Crossing everything for you!!!! Youre testing tomorrow right?!?


----------



## CelticStar

I'm keeping absolutely everything crossed for you Mas! I want to put a :bfp: next to your name on the front page!


----------



## cera

Oh Gheeze, Mas :test: already !!!!!! I'm dying over here!!!!

Any news as well, Wanna!? Did u test again sweetie or are u waiting a few more days?!? 

Crossing my fingers for you both!!!! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

im 5dpiui. not real hopeful this time (ton o eggs, crap sperm). taking progesterone for the first time (for no real clear reason), wow this med SUCKS. im tired, cranky, bloaty and my boobs hurt. and im going to have to test instead of waiting for af...


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, well as expected AF has started to make her appearance, just spotting today but expecting the full hit tomorrow! I knew it was coming but been really struggling to keep my spirits up the past few days knowing that it was my last month on clomid and that i'd be back to the clinic for more tests etc! I rang the clinic today to book in for my next consultation and the earliest appointment they have is six weeks away, which will be about a week into a cycle so it's likely I'll have to wait until June for any further treatment or tests etc! I am feeling pretty bummed about it all, had some emotional chats with my mum, sis and dh throughout the day and decided that we are not going to be TTc over the next few weeks, no bbt, no opks etc and it might put me in a better frame of mind by the time my appointment comes around. 

Thanks for all your support as usual ladies, you really are lovely people.

Mas - no pressure or anything but I'm counting on you for good news this cycle ;) have you tested? Your temps sound promising

X


----------



## frisbeemama12

well sometimes you get that BFP when you arent even looking! I decided not to even try anymore after my second miscarriage in 6 months. I decided I was going to focus on getting myself in better health and better shape before trying again... And I never got the chance!! Not even 3 weeks after my miscarriage I got another BFP. Keep your hopes up Wanna! Maybe your body needs a break from the clomid and the drs might be able to do something differently at that appt :hugs: have you guys thought about adopting? I know its not the same as having your own, but there are millions of children just waiting for wonderful loving families!!


----------



## cera

Oh Wanna :cry: I'm so sorry hun! I would have bet my left arm it was ur month! Probably nothing we can say will help, but I'm gunna offer my support and shoulder to cry on regardless. :hugs: 

Frisbee is right, maybe the forced break between now and ur appointment will do the trick. I must say my sister tried for 2 years went through the gamut of treatments and nothing worked. Depressed after docs told them they are out of options and it will never happen, her husband planned a get away out of town to see a concert...they acted like crazy fools in love, getting drunk and staying up late and wouldn't ya know...that's how my now 7 year old niece came to be. Some miracles happen like Frisbee said when u least expect them, I'll continue to pray you get yours soon! :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Im so sorry Wanna - I really hoped this would be it for you too :hugs: and taking a break may be helpful just for your emotional wellbeing. Summer is coming and it is a nice time to just enjoy your family and fresh air etc... have you thought of trying coenzyme q 10 and DHEA for 3 months? it is for egg quality and makes you more fertile but it takes 12 weeks to get the full benefit which is where I am now.


----------



## Mas1118

I am going to test in the morning if my temp stays up or rises more. I will be 12dpo tomorrow. I am still getting lots of symptoms - big sore boobies, cramping, pinching, constipation (I usually have my pre AF poohs by now, tehe) really tired sometimes and today I drank so much water I was sloshing when I walked lol - I hate drinking water usually. Dave said I felt super warm tonight and I was freezing and cuddling into him to get warm. I will let you know what happens......

I'm scared:wacko:


----------



## Mas1118

Would any of you ladies like to be friends on Facebook? If so - message me your info or i can give you mine.


----------



## CelticStar

Wanna, I'm so sorry hunni, I'll be hoping that you get your miracle while you're on the break, I'm imagining lots of baby dust sprinkling over you (may I just say that it makes you look very sparkly :winkwink: )

Mas, good call on Facebook, if any of you girls want to add me then the link for mine is www.facebook.com/celticstar (I think, it might have an 82 at the end but I can't check as I'm on my phone!)


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Wanna :hugs: I really hope a break helps you. Like the other ladies said, so many miracles have happened once the stress of TTC has gone. :hugs:

Good luck Mas! I have everything crossed for you :) 

My scan yesterday went great and I feel much more relaxed. I'm so in love :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mas1118

That's good Coleey! So happy for you!

I did test this morn and sadly BFN but I had been up in the night so I think my pee was diluted - it was pretty light coloured. All my symptons are still here and I'm a tad nauseous this morning. I will test on Friday morning.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks ladies, feeling a bit better about it all today, still gutted I have to wait a few weeks for my next appointment but glad to have a few weeks to concentrate on myself. I've put on about a stone since I started taking clomid so going to use the next few weeks to try n shift it again!

Cooley - glad your scan went well :) great picture of the little beanie

Mas - 12dpo is still early, your symptoms have all sounded good so I'll keep my fingers crossed for Fridays testing

I think you ladies are right that the break won't be a bad thing for me, going to make the most of it and hit the town with my girlies for some drinks on Friday night :) plus Dh and I have decided to book a holiday in the summer, something we've put off because of ttc
X


----------



## frisbeemama12

What a wonderful idea! A trip sounds perfect!


----------



## Mas1118

I think I tested too early. If I implanted on Sunday when my temp dropped drastically and the pains I had on Monday and Tuesday - I was cramping and had pinching etc.... felt like crap!! like AF was on the way maybe it was the little bean burrowing in (I hope) then I would definitely not get a positive test until HCG was filtered from my blood out through my urine (takes 3 to 4 day at least). btw - I went and had a beta today so I will know for sure tomorrow! Please cross all your crossables for me ladies!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I feel :wacko: but hopeful


----------



## frisbeemama12

eeek!!!! I cant wait!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm worried. I feel different and this morning I feel nauseous but I just can't picture it being a BFP - we have been trying for so long... And so many BFN's....I am afraid to phone them. I can't call anyway until this afternoon.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Whats the news Mas? Been thinking of you all day x

AFM - af has landed fully today, been very uncomfortable but at least I have a def day 1 to start this month from.


----------



## Mas1118

Awwww Ladies-i hate to disappoint but it was BFN. I was gutted. No AF yet, still have all my symptoms though. Must be my hormones raging after the operation. Hope AF starts soon cause I am on CD36 I think-longest cycle ever!


----------



## frisbeemama12

:( well theres still hope! I didnt get a BFP with our DD 4 years ago until I was 2 weeks late! All the others up till then were BFN! Heres hoping that your body is just getting back into normal mode if it is indeed not your month.. Im still holding out hope for you though!!! :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks, me too - especially with these giant veiny boobs! they certainly look like pregnant boobies! I still don't feel like AF - no poops, lol and no pre cramps but I get soooooo bloated after I eat it isn't even funny - so uncomfortable. Im not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face - I am going to test every morning just to see.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sorry Mas, honestly thought that it'd be your month but as Frisbee said, it could be your body adjusting after the op. Now that your tubes are clear I don't think you'll be waiting too long for that bfp, even though I know that doesn't help right now! As you said tho, you aren't out until af shows up so stay positive :)

X


----------



## cera

I'm still holding out, Mas. I still think ur preggo. Took me 7days PAST implant day (the day after my temp dropped and then shot up again) to get the faintest of faint lines on a dollar store hpt which was more sensitive than any of my other 7 brands of tests I tried that day. Other reasons I think u are?...I was more tired/exhausted than I felt I had ever been between those 2 weeks, and bloatedness started super soon for me too. It was like my hormones took off outta control. Keep ur chin up...this could be it!


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> AFM - af has landed fully today, been very uncomfortable but at least I have a def day 1 to start this month from.

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

No AF so far but lots of tummy pains - not so much as cramps but my right side of my tummy hurts. I have had some poohs today but not soft ones like usual. Lots of gas, lol. boobs still big and sore with some shooting pains. I have been slightly nauseous the last two mornings but this morning I felt nauseous while still in bed and by the time got to work I was sweating and trying not to puke my guts out - which I did. Then after a little bit I felt better. I really want to be pregnant but I figure I am probably not. I will test in the morning. i did not test this morning cause I forgot to pee in a cup, lol.


----------



## Mas1118

My temp is staying about the same though - you would think it would either rise up or drop. Maybe my body is unsure of what to do it has been so long, lol.


----------



## cera

Mas1118 said:


> My temp is staying about the same though - you would think it would either rise up or drop. Maybe my body is unsure of what to do it has been so long, lol.

As far as I understand it, it depends if ur temp goes up again. Some women go tripahsic, some dont. More importantly as long as ur above ur coverrline things are thinking ur preggo in there. My temps were irratic the first four days after Oing, but stabilized after implantation. I did see the temp dip for that on my chart though. Are u charting on Fertility Friend?


----------



## cera

Duh, I just saw it in ur siggy! Sorry- 2 am preggo-brain moment. It looks really promising, especially ur implant dip!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Those sound SUPER promising Mas!!!!! Im still holding out hope!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

No AF yet but my temp dropped a bit and I have really bad cramps today. It is looking pretty dismal. If it starts soon I can call the fertility place and start my drugs. I think I am going to do a drug month maybe. I know I am Oing so I am not sure if I should just keep doing what I am doing and hope for the best. i want to at least get my 3 day bloods done and see what my numbers are like - see if the supplements have helped any.


----------



## Mas1118

The :witch: is here! Oh well. I am ok - I figured she was coming. It was the same cycle as my surgery so I figure this next month we have a good shot. I am not doing drugs this month. We are going to continue with the supplements for at least one more month as I know I am ovulating and getting ewcm and temps are good etc.... I just ordered my fertile aid and pressed but we are going to add soft cups, selenium and l-arginine into the mix as well. I jet spent about 200+ on this months supplements. Wish me lots of :dust: ladies I am going to need it!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:( oh no Mas, so sorry :hugs:

I def see you getting a bfp in the next couple of months. Try to keep up your positive attitude, I've heard that it can actually make a difference as you won't be as stressed. (I'll try to take my own advice too!)


----------



## Mas1118

My left side is in agony tonight. I have a heating pad on right now. My period is very light too - it went away for a bit but has started back up, my left ovary area is so very sore :( OH and I had a big argument too:( we were discussing work we need to do to our house after an excellent dinner, sitting on the deck drinking wine but we can never agree on anything and most of our discussions like that end up in a fight so I am upstairs watching a show and he is down, sucks for a Sat night.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies, I am jumping back on the TTC band wagon and just wanted to say Hello and GL to every one.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hello Mrs Swift, good luck back on the TTC :)

How's things with everyone? I'm on cd 6 n only just feeling back to normal after af, she knocked me for 6 this time! 

Hope you are all well :) :)
X


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Wannabthemum! Its just hard to wait out my LONG cycle alone!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Its the TTC waiting that kills me! hopefully you won't be waiting too long :)

4weeks to my next hospital appointment, the last week has flown by really so hopefully the next couple of weeks will too n then the waiting won't feel to bad :(

My sister has her 20 week scan tomorrow! Her pregnancy is flying by!!
X


----------



## MrsSwift10

Well my cycles last about 45-50 days :cry: but I go to see my OB next tuesday:thumbup: and hopefully she will put me back on provera?? And then clomid im praying! GL and congrats to your sister :baby:!


----------



## MrsSwift10

And i dont know for sure what cycle day i am on, I had a weird PD on the 13 that lasted 3 days but it was all brown (sorry if TMI) and it was really mucousy!


----------



## Mas1118

I'm on cd6 today and am just finished spotting. Iy period ended up being very heavy and red for once! So I am hoping that everything is ready in there for a lil bean this month. I am going to start opking cd 8 or 9.
I'm glad your feeling better wanna, keep your chin up!
Hi mrs swift :dust:

I have a sore throat though so I'm feeling crappy!


----------



## cera

Good Saturday Morning lovely GG's!

Sorry your feeling under the weather Mas, hope it's nothing major. Hello again Mrs Swift :wave: Wanna and Mas sounds like AF was quite the bi*ch this last month for you both...like Mas said hopefully its your hormones getting more regulated to do their job this month. Much baby dust to you three and all other GG's trying this month!

Some pretty good news on my end...Jax and I dont have gestational diabetes, which is why I thought I was so large already, I'm pushing near 190lbs on the scales and I'm normally around 138 when I am healthy working out. I was a bit off the workout kick when we conceived, prob about 155, but then I have still put on 35lbs already in this pregnancy and I just started third tri!!! Ahhh!!!! Doc said no GD, come to find out I just love to eat, ha ha, so I have to start reining it in. I have already been working out again, mostly walking for an hour or so everyday, and doing some arm weights, I just have to curb my food a bit. Soo hard when I am so damn hungry! :munch: I feel like my hunger is actually Jax doing something inside me to say "I'm starving mom, feed me!" it's crazy to think you only really need 300 extra calories a day for pregnancy, I wonder why our hunger then goes into overdrive!?!? 

Another plus, the new house inspected great!!! Just waiting on the appraisal and a survey and we will be one step closer to being home owners! I can't tell u all how less stressed I am now to know we will be getting into a place before I pop this kiddoe out! I'm ready to do that nursery, and I think DH is too as my organizational skills have gone a bit overboard (re-organized junk drawer 3 times last week!!) :haha:

Well, sorry so long GG's, I've just been off since things were crazy busy an wanted to catch up. Hope everyone is doing well, and have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Mas1118

Cera - that is great news about the house , I hope you get it!!! Don't worry about the weight - when you have lil Jax, you can take him on long walks and the weight will fall off, especially if you breast feed!!
I am on cd 8, just finished spotting and now I have ewcm???!!! already :shrug: weird.
We did just in case but my opk says negative right now. I started robitussin and evening primrose this month so maybe it has something to do with it. Feeling very positive for a positive this month though!!!!!!! I am :pray: very hard for this to be it!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good luck on the house Cera!! Im glad you dont have GD! My test for that is on the 1st :sick: 

Im crossing everything for you Mas!!! it sounds so very promising now :) :hugs:

Good Luck GGs!


----------



## heavyheart

Hey ladies just quickly checking in, sorry i havent had time to read through all your post properly :dohh: but just wanted to say hi and hope your all doing well, iam sending tons of baby dust and hugs your way :hugs::hugs:

Cera thats fab you dont have GD, dont worry about the wait you are growing a human!!! lol thats my excuse anyway. I have gained 8lbs so far but only because of super strict diet as my GD is so hard to control but i do have naughty days :dohh:

I have been soooooooo busy i need to slow it down now but glad thats our room all decorated and newly installed floor to ceiling sliding mirrored wardrobes :happydance: they are so beautiful and have created so much storage which is what was needed. The stairs and hall have had a makeover and new carpets then to complete is the girls room :cloud9: its beautiful. Now all thats left is our 6ft fence going up round the garden for privicy and safety also with an out building being installed for a relaxing get away space.

Will check in on you all soon gg's take care xxx


----------



## Mas1118

So glad to hear you are well heavy heart. Im doing ok, just waiting to O, I have lots of ewcm but still no pos opk, no second line at all, last month the second line just appeared all the sudden super dark so I am hoping tomorrow or at least soon it will show. We have been :sex: every other day though. I have a terrible head cold though and feel awful. My throat and ears are all plugged up and sore but I don't want to take anything to dry up mucus as I need it for other things - so all I am taking is robitussen which is good for ewcm as well - maybe thats why I have so much, lol.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Well here goes nothing today, gotta be at my OB's today @ 11:45 and also started temping this morning, hopefully it worked right with me tossing and turning all night? Well wish me luck.....lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

Wow HeavyHeart! That sounds WONDERFUL! Im glad you are almost done with everything, it feels soooo good finally completing a project :)
Mas Im sorry you feel so poorly :( I hope you get that pos opk soon!
good luck today Mrsswift!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Frisbee, I start clomid on CD 5-9 and started Provera today to bring on the Witch....


----------



## Mas1118

I am finally feeling mostly better, my throat is a little sore but not too bad. Still no pos on the opk's though. My boobs are really really sore since yesterday and I have never had sore boobs pre O before so I either missed it (at least we've been doing it, lol) or its something new and promising.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Good luck Mas I hope its something promising!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey Mas, once again our timing seems to be exactly the same :) I'm not doing any kind of tracking this month as we aren't technically trying, just having fun while we wait for my hospital appointment in 3 weeks. Thing is I've been super horny the past couple of days :devil: :blush: and I think I've ovulated on cd14, when its been cd17 the past few months. Went to bed last night n noticed that my boobs were a little tender which usually only happens after o. I've read that they can be sensitive around the time of o too! I hope its positive sign for you :)

Good luck back on clomid mrsswift :)
heavy heart - sounds like you have loads sorted! v.exciting times ahead :)

Cera - glad to hear you are well. No gd is fab and the progress with the house sounds ace too! I've everything crossed that the move goes smoothly n you can get settled in your new home n get it ready for jax :) :hugs:

X


----------



## Mas1118

I got my positive OPK just now!!! And lots of O pain on the right - hoping its a good and ripe eggy ready to burst forth! Were gonna BD it up tonight and the next night and the next, lol! I've been really horny too!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YaY!!! Good luck mas!!! :sex: it up!


----------



## cera

Bow chicka wow wow! :sex: :sex: :sex: Get it on GG's!!!! Love you girls!


----------



## Coleey

Good luck girls!! Jump on those hubbys! :sex: :lol: xx


----------



## cera

I little worried here. Had some weird kinda seizure feelings from Jax yesterday then he really didn't move too much all day or this AM. Doc has me at hospital now to get a stress test...anyone have any experience with this!? Waiting for them to admit me now.


----------



## frisbeemama12

What kind of feeling was it?? just like a spasm kind of feeling? because if thats the case then I have been feeling movements like that a LOT lately.. and she will only kick on my right side, not really my left.. I hope everything is ok with Jax!!


----------



## Mas1118

I hope everything is ok Cera.


----------



## Coleey

Hope everything's okay hun xx


----------



## Mas1118

My family cottage burned down this morning so we are on our way up north to see the sad mess. I feel terrible for my parents, they are devastated! I also hope that we bded enough cause I O'd today and we did it the last two nights but will prob miss tonight. Crappy!


----------



## CelticStar

Cera, I hope everything is ok, sometimes squirmy will have a sudden movement and then is totally still for a while, I'll keep everything crossed for you and Jax :hugs:

Good luck to the GG's going for it this cycle! We need more bfp's!!

As for me, I've been getting really strong braxton hicks and am now losing bits of my mucous plug..... Here's hoping she hangs on for at least three more weeks!

Eta : Mas, I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

oh mas im sorry. that sucks. it has been that kind of week


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness Mas!! I hope its not too much of a mess :( thats heartbreaking!


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry Mas :( That's heartbreaking :hugs:

Hopefully your little lady stays cooking for a little while longer hun xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I hope everything is ok Cera, praying for you and little Jax xx

So sorry about the cottage Mas, got the family is ok :(

Celtic - hope your little girlie stays put a little longer, she prob can't wait to meet her mummy xx


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies I wish every one the best of luck in their hard times! Question do/have any of you used OPK's and if so what brand would you prefer? My OB told me to use them this cycle with the Clomid and i have never used them before and im not really sure what brand to buy?


----------



## cera

Thx ladies! All is well - sorry to freak out! Jax is just normally so strong kicking and punching and he is so consistent that this was like he was having what I can only visualize as like a seizure or a major temper tantrum - it was for 30 sec or more both hands and feet going and super fast and strong - then no movement the entire rest of the day into this morning. Doc said it could have been anything but I have been having trouble sleeping on my side, and so for like an hour I slept flat on my back and when I woke, I rolled over and that's when the spasm happened. So I could have cut off his blood supply for a while and then rolled over and "poof" instant blood flow=oxygen and he could have flipped out. That's my best guess, he's back to moving around this afternoon though so all is well. Again thx for the support, non-stress test was actually just that - laid in bed with electrodes on listening to Jax's heart beating for over an hour, so it was really nice to just have some time with him. Maybe it was God's or some higher powers way to stop me from running myself ragged and remember to enjoy I'm pregnant.

As for everyone else..I am so sorry to hear about the house, Mas. That must be heart wrenching. Happy thoughts that u O'ed though! Congrats too, Wanna. The GG's are becoming some sinked up ovulators!!

Celtic, keep us updated...praying ur little girl bakes a while longer in there. I thought I read somewhere that plugs can come out weeks before labor, but not sure where I saw that.

MrsSwift - I used the digital smiley face ones (can't remember brand) but with my POAS addiction the next month I was gunna switch to dollarstore or Internet cheapies cause those digi's got expensive. Theu worked for me though. Luckly we got preggo that month, but next time around I will be using those. Good luck. 

Thx again ladies for the quick love and support. Knowing I had u all there in my back pocket at the hospital made today feel like I wasn't alone. I love my GG's!!! :hugs:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Im glad all is well with your baby Cera! and thanks for commenting I just bought 100 of them for 6.00 on amazon and 50 HCG's for 2.00 Which is a heck of a deal..lol


----------



## frisbeemama12

any kind will do Mrsswift, I think I used Answer Brand because it was cheap hahaha I only used them one cycle though because I was simply stressing myself out over Oing and so I stopped to simply let whatever happen happen.


----------



## MrsSwift10

I dont mind POAS reguardless of the type of stick.. the 2 things that stress me out are 1- DH and 2- Temping, I just cant seem to remember to do it as soon as i wake up in the mornings bc im so busy getting kids ready and fed and myself together! I like to put things off until the last min!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I am so relieved to hear that everything is ok. Jax sounds like he's going to be lively :) you def need to start relaxing and just enjoy these last few weeks. Xx

Mrs Swift - I use internet cheapies from amazon n find them good.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Wanna thats what i bought are some cheapies off of amazon!


----------



## Mas1118

Nobody was hurt - we weren't there at the time. It burned right to the ground though :( so we will have to rebuild. I think I O'd today and we BDed plenty so hope we caught the egg. I will see if my temp rises tomorrow - then I will know for sure that I O'd.


----------



## dinidani

hopeing everyone is well got midwives appointment on friday excited but nerverse too as it is becoming real but im actualy getting a bit worriied about twins as i have been sick from the day that fertilizaed and putting on alot of weight and finding it difficualt to even eat and i do enjoy my food but i eat and just cant keep any thing down any one suggest anything. x


----------



## Mas1118

My temp went up so I am taking that as confirmation of O!! I am in the TWW!


----------



## CelticStar

Yay! Everything is staying crossed for you Mas!


----------



## MrsSwift10

FX for you Mas I hope this is it for you!


----------



## heavyheart

Hey gg's wow some bad stuff happened for some of you guys :nope:

Mas - so sorry to hear about your family house burning down, how sad. Glad to hear no one was hurt though.
I really hope this is your month and you have caught that eggy, ive got everything crossed for you :thumbup:

Cera - How scary and worrying but iam so glad to hear jax is doing great and there was nothing wrong :hugs:

Celtic - Hope your keeping well and can cook your little girl for that bit longer!!! :hugs:

good luck to you girlies that are trying to catch those eggys :dust::dust::dust: sending you tons of babydust!!!

all the other girlies ive forgot to mention, hope your all keeping well :hugs: xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hey girls,.how's everyone feeling? 
Celtic - have things settled down with baby?
Cera - are you taking it easy?
I hope you are both taking care of yourself :)

Mas - how you feeling?

Not much going on with me, assuming I'm in the two week wait, getting lots of twingy pains in my right side abdomen but also got a bad back with a trapped nerve so thinking the twinges are related to that.

Nothing else to report tho

X


----------



## CelticStar

Good news GG's! 

Duckytwins has got her :bfp: after saying goodbye to Tessa :happydance: I know everyone here will be praying that this a healthy sticky bean for her :D

AFM, still getting lots of strong Braxton Hicks, to the point where I have to stop what I'm doing until they pass....Also, anyone know if it's normal to be feeling like something is stabbing you in the cervix? There's loads of pressure there and when I walk it's like Squirmy has got a hold of some knitting needles and is poking me between the legs :dohh:
The little bugger had better hold out for at least another three weeks! Four if possible :haha:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's fantastic news about ducky :) I'll keep her in my prayers, hope this little bean sticks, such great news xxx

Take it easy celtic, nearly at the finish line now x


----------



## MrsSwift10

WOO-HOO the:witch: came today!! Starting my clomid in 5 days hope this is my cycle!


----------



## Mas1118

Celtic - Take it easy!! It is time to relax and wait for LO - don't do too much!!
Fxed for both you ladies - wanna and mrsswift!!
I am ok, just trying not to go crazy in another tww.


----------



## Mas1118

Very glad to hear about Duckytwins!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Sorry about your wait Mas I know it sucks!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Oh Kate! I hope she stays put for you! where is she measured at? it could just be her kicking your cervix, my little missy does that a lot too :wacko:
I have started having tight braxton-hicks contractions the last week or so too.. I guess that just comes with the third trimester.. BLEH

Good luck Mas and Mrsswift!!!!!! I cant wait to hear GREAT news from you two!


----------



## CelticStar

The last scan I had at 29 weeks was showing her measuring at 31 weeks so she was in the upper percentile, I've got my growth scan next week (the 8th) so we'll see if she's still measuring ahead or if she's evened out!

She's been head down for weeks though, I "think" she's also engaging as I've been getting lightening crotch and a big "pressure" feeling for a while now....I'll be full term on the 24th of this month so as long as she holds on until then, I'll be happy :haha:


----------



## heavyheart

Thats fantastic news about ducky :happydance: ill be thinking of her and keeping everything crossed for a sicky healthy bean for her :thumbup:

Oh celtic you rest up and take it easy!!!! easier said than done i know :dohh:
Iam exactly the same i had it confirmed my little fella has engaged (i thought strange as this is my 3rd and i was under the impression they didnt engage until just before labour :wacko:) but however he has, i have the exact pressure feeling to the point i have several toilet trips a day just to "try" :blush: but its just the pressure, also lost a couple bits of plug last week so ive been told to rest and to watch for anything else happening, not easy to rest when you have two other kiddies to see to but i do my best.

Hope everyone else is good to :hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh goodness Heavyheart! I hope he stays put until its the right time! Take it easy! Ive been getting more and more braxton-hicks lately.. never more than 4 an hour so nothing to worry about but still odd I think haha


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hope baby stays put for you HeavyHeart, you still have so much time to go!

Frisbee - My sister has been having Braxton Hicks recently and she is only 21 weeks, she was at the docs on Monday and they told her that it was normal even from this early stage for the uterus to start preparing for labour.

AFM = Still on the TWW, not really sure what day I am on or how many dpo I am but had sore boobs for a few days n they have eased. Had bad gas today and been feeling nauseas tonight,l but I think that is because I am very stressed at work n been bringing lots home with me. Its a bank holiday here on Monday and I am soooo looking forward to a long weekend!!

Hope all the other ladies are ok

How you holding up Mas?
Are you feeling better Cera?
Any more movement Celtic?

xx


----------



## Mas1118

I feel pretty good this cycle actually. I have been getting bad acne on my back from the supplements and the fact that my hormones are probably working the way they should - I hate it! this month has been the worst so far!! Its weird though because it is mostly on my left shoulder blade and no where else not even my face. My boobs are massive too - they usually hurt and swell up somewhat in the tww but they have been bigger and sore since 2 or 3 days before ovulation, they eased off a bit in painfulness but they are BIG right now and veinier than usual and my nips looked swollen tonight. It could be a sign or just excessive progesterone. I am really hoping this cycle works - 1st one after my surgery so it may be my best chance.
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Mas1118

Take it easy Heavyheart!! FXed baby stays put for a while longer!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello every one! Hope every one is doing ok! I finally took my last provera pill today, I have been bloated all week and my feet and ankles are so swollen I cant even walk and my face is so broken out! I cant leave the house so DH and DS(who is 4) are driving me up a wall! Can not wait for AF to come and be done with it so DH and I can make a baby!
Will some one please look at my BBT chart? This is the first time I have ever charted and im not really sure how it should look! Thank you!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thanks Wannabthemum, I know they are normal, I had them too with our DD, but this time around Im getting like 6 or 7 a DAY which is much more than with DD where I would have maybe 2 a day or something.. I have already talked to my Midwife though and shes not worried so whatev :shrug: ALSO she said no news is good news on my Gtt.. and I guess thats true but I still havent gotten my results.. grr


----------



## Mas1118

mrsswift - your temps look high to me - why are you on the provera? What dpo are you? are you sure you are not pregnant?


----------



## Mas1118

my temp has stayed the same the last 3 days - hoping for a big rise and for it to stay high! Just want this to be it!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Mas i am on Provera for 10 days once a month bc I dont have periods my so is 4 and I have only had 3 naturally sense! I am sure Im not pregnant I tested ALOT and Dr did bloods. I am waiting for AF any day now, took last provera yesterday then I start clomid on CD 5-9.


----------



## Mas1118

My temp jumped up!


----------



## CelticStar

I've got everything crossed for you Mas and wanna!

AFM....Been told by my midwife today that I have all the signs of being in early labour *gulp* I'm hoping she hangs on a bit longer!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Eeeeeek Celtic!!! Will keep you and baby bump in my prayers....hope she stays put a little longer! Take care xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Thankfully after midwife appts, gp appts and finally a spell in ADAU.....Blood and urine came back negative for pre eclampsia, cervix check and swab negative for impending labour and leaking waters and CTG showed very strong braxton hicks but no actual contractions.....I'm just about to put my feet up and enjoy my FIRST cup of tea today :haha:

Wanna how you doing? 

Mas what's your temp doing? 

C'mon....I have this urge to add you two to the list of bfp's :D


----------



## Mas1118

So glad everything is okay Celtic, rest and take it easy!
I was sick this morning but tea sometimes makes me feel sick on an empty tummy, but doesn't usually make me throw up and I had some really crazy dizzy spells this afternoon but then they stopped so I hope I didn't imagine them. Will keep you posted gg's!
Also my boobs are huge!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good news Celtic, hopefully you can relax and enjoy the last few weeke of your term xx

Don't really know what's going on with me, had sore boobs for over a week but not been temping or testing so just guessing I'm about 7-9dpo, it'll be thurs or fri before I know but honestly not getting my hopes up this month. Hospital appointment is about 10 days to go so focussing on that.

Sounding good for you Mas, fx'd that this is your month.xx


----------



## Mas1118

My temp is up! Took a good jump this morning!


----------



## CelticStar

I'm getting excited here!!


----------



## Coleey

Eeeek good luck girls! :)

Glad everything is okay hun :hugs: xx


----------



## heavyheart

everything crossed for you both!!!!! :happydance: xxx

celtic - glad everything is looking good and your cooking your little one for longer:hugs: xxx 

coleey - hope your doing good!!! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Every month I get you girls all excited for my BFP then the :witch: shows and it begins again _ I am so hoping I am not crazy and this is the month!!!! Would love for us to be bump buddies before some bumps are born, lol!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies I am 4 days past my last provera pill waiting on AF and yesterday I dot bored so I took an OPK one in the am and one in the pm and they were both POS?????? and so was this mornings! Any one have any idea what in the hell is going on with me?? Any one else have any thing like this happen to them?


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow I had an awesome weekend with some awesome ladies on a womens retreat :) 
Kate Im glad shes staying put!
Mas Im crossing EVERYTHING!! I cant wait to see you say BFP!
Mrsswift it could be that you ovulate more than once in a cycle.. a friend of mine does about 4 times a cycle.. every woman is different I hope its your month too! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks frisbee but the :witch: got me last night so now I just have to wait a couple more days to start my clomid! Im not sure about me ovulating at all at least thats what my dr said!


----------



## CelticStar

It could be that your body gears up to ovulate but then for whatever reason, it doesn't...Then it'll try again later....

Mas..How goes it with you?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Bleurgh, been getting cramps the last 24 hours, usually a sign that af is getting ready to make an appearance! Also my boobs have been sore but woke in the night with pains high up on my chest, could feel it just breathing in and out, don't usually get pains that high up, mainly just around the sides n very sensitive nipples. Just so uncomfortable!
How are you feeling Mas? Just a few more days to go !! X


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks celtic I didnt even think about that. Today is kind of a hard day, My brother and sister-n-law went to the hospital at noon to have a C-section so any time now we will be welcoming my nephew into the world and im very upset and crying.


----------



## Mas1118

I hope your sister in law has a safe operation and a healthy baby!! Keep your chin up MrsSwift and good things will happen!
Hope baby is staying put Celtic!!
Sounds like a good weekend Frisbee!
Wanna - I hope the witch stays away and you are getting implantation cramps:)

afm - I am hoping this is the month for me but I also can't help thinking it couldn't possibly be. I have lots of symptoms - boobs sore/swollen, peeing lots today, smelly pee, weird Body Odour smell-kinda sour, heartburn last night, cramps deep inside the last two days - the hard to pinpoint exactly where kinda cramps ( if that makes sense lol), I woke up with gooey eyes this morning (like when you get pick eye but I don't have pinkeye), stuffy nose, swollen glands the last two days, high temps, really tired today and super hungry today...... I have also the last 3 mornings woke up really early and not been able to get back to sleep easily. Quite a list. If the witch shows this month I give up on SS!!


----------



## CelticStar

Oh Mas, it's all sounding so good! Very similar to my list of symptoms when I got my bfp! Remember how I was so sure I was out as well?


----------



## cera

Hey ladies - sorry I've been off the map, losing track of the days here!

MrsSwift, good luck this cycle! Like frisbee said u may gear up to ovulate more than once (releasing the LH hormone but not ur egg) so if you temp it might verify that u actually dropped ur eggy! Let us know how this month goes on clomid!

Mas, all ur symptoms sound good. :happydance: Fingers crossed for you! I loved that u saw ur temp spike after O'ing...have u seen any possible implantation dip or have u gone tripahsic? 

Thx for asking bout me Wanna :hugs: It's good to hear you are focusing on ur upcoming appointment (but I can't help to hope u already have ur BFP). It would be oh so sweet for you! Regardless u will have some answers in less than a week, so that is positive! I look forward to hearing what u find out!

Frisbee and Coleey how are you both feeling these days?! Where are u both at now!?! I'm feeling ya Frisbee with those Braxton Hicks contractions...dear lord it's alarming this early for me! :grr: Between those and Jax kicking/punching the crud outta me, no wonder I feel battered and bruised! 

Haven't heard from Babygirl or Dini in awhile....hope they are both doing well.

Celtic and Heavyheart...hope both of ur LO's stay put a while longer!! Celtic arnt you close to 37 weeks now!? Heavy, you scared me with your talk of preterm labor since we are the same weeks along!! In fact, I think I didnt realize until last Friday at my doc appointment that people can go into labor this early! Doc checked me out due to having my "episode" the week earlier, and cause I have been having several spells a day of BH. Cervix is tight and closed so he said I'm good for now, thank goodness, seeing how we are closing on our new house this week and I honestly have NOTHING for Jax yet! Not a car seat or diaper or anything so I'm in major panic mode now to get moved and start getting stuff for him. However, it is like someone is playing a trick on me because the more I want to move the harder it gets! I swear I'm HUGE (feel like i am constantly wearing an inner tube everywhere I go) and having such a hard time moving about...and I still have 2 months left! :shipw: Dear God I'm terrified of how much more immobile I am going to become!!! Rolling over in bed - exhausting... getting in the car - hysterical... tying my shoes, forget it! :rofl:


----------



## frisbeemama12

Mas those symptoms sound REALLY good!! I had that gunky eye thing too right before and after I got my BFP! That and the boobs and the stuffy nose and the swollen lymph-nodes and cramps!!! :dust: :dust: :dust: !!!!

Cera- I COMPLETELY understand about how exhausting rolling over in bed and getting into the car and I have given up attempting to tie my shoes :rofl: thankfully its so much warmer here that I can just wear slip on shoes now :haha: AND Im not due until July 25th!! I hope he cooks for a bit longer so you have time to properly nest in the new house!!! :happydance:

Heres my rant for today.. so the dr office calls me back today (after my appt a WEEK AGO) to tell me that my sugar levels are elevated... ok.. well I was running errands and exhausted from simply walking around so I didnt really register what she said until after I said ok to calling some Endocrinologist.. but they didnt diagnose me with GD! so Im calling them back tomorrow morning and asking why Im not doing the 3 hr gtt to absolutely rule out GD before I spend any more money on simply talking to someone about what I eat! GRR.. anyway.. that plus my crazy preggo hormones made me want to cry because I had dreams last night that DH was being stolen by some other pregnant woman (weird I know) but the dream ended up him being with me.. I dont remember most of the dream but it was enough to upset me.. but he had to work all day and just now got home :wacko: SO Ive wanted to simply cry all day for no reason... awesome...


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Cera - everything sounds like it is going well - I hope the move goes good, don't stress too much or do too much!!
Frisbee :hugs: I remember being emotional and the weird crazy dreams that felt real even when they were ridiculous heck I have dreams like that now, lol!!
I hope my symptoms lead me to a bfp this cycle. Tonight in the tub I noticed that my left boob (the biggest one, lol) has a few little pimples which is a very weird spot for them. Any way I am exhausted! Im going to sleep - Nighty night GG's


----------



## Mas1118

I'm getting some cramps down in my crotch are today. I usually only get them during my period so its a little odd. Anyone have those in early pregnancy? I also had a temp drop today so I'm hoping it was implantaion as I had deep inside pinching crramps last night.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks ladies. I hope all is well for you all! AF got me on the 6th so 2 more days untill clomid.
My brother and sister-n-law had a healthy baby boy 21in long and 8lb 4 1/2 oz born at 7:44 pm at that same exact moment at a diff hospital my aunt who was my 2nd mother died of heart failure after dialysis, I was having a hard enough time with a new baby no I just cant hold it together.
GL ladies !


----------



## CelticStar

:hugs: Mrs Swift, don't forget, we're all here for you if you need to rant/talk :flower:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness thats so rough mrsswift :hugs: sending positive thoughts to you and your family at this time :(


----------



## Mas1118

:hugs: MrsSwift - so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks ladies my cousin amanda and I are like sisters we both are having a very hard time, We didnt expect this to happen and the hardest part is going through her things bc she should be yelling at us about it instead there is just this blank void where she should be! I tried to make coffee this morning and didnt put the pot in the coffee maker so the coffee just ran all over the place, I slid to the floor crying, I have to be stronger for my family but thankfully hubby was there and he helped me out! She was the only connection I had to that side of my family now they dont have any reason to care about me or mine....I guess it will be better that way as they didnt care to begin with!

So sorry about the rant but I dont have any one else to talk to!


----------



## CelticStar

I can't think of anything to say that might make you feel better but I'm sending lots of love and hugs your way :hugs:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sorry for your loss MrsSwift :( :hugs:


----------



## cera

I'm so sorry MrsSwift... :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Your GG's are all here for you hunny.


----------



## heavyheart

so sorry MrsSwift, sending lots of hugs xxx :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I am sending lots of :hugs: and hope that you and your family can get through this trying time. Very sorry Mrsswift


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks every one you all really do make me feel alot better.
AFM- I havent been able to let hubby and my DD and DS out of my sight! but they are ok with that! Tomorrow is my birthday 27 years old I feel so old! lol and funeral tomorrow :cry:. Thanks every one really it means alot!

Oh yea started my Clomid this morning so Dh and I are still tring this month!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Af had got me today :( booooo. At the hospital a week today, got a feeling they'll just put me on more clomid but I think its so pointless. will have to wait and see?

Any inclining Mas? When are you testing? X

Hope you are ok MrsSwift x


----------



## frisbeemama12

I hope things start to get a little easier mrsswift :hugs:
testing soon Mas?
Im sorry Wanna :( Hopefully they will give you more answers than just "oh take this clomid" because clomid never did anything for me :shrug:

How are you other GGs?


----------



## Mas1118

So far no positive yet. I'm worried I'm out and I just feel so sad.


----------



## Mas1118

Sorry wanna, :hugs:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Im sorry Mas I really hope you get your BFP soon!


----------



## Mas1118

I didn't test today - I was tired of getting BFN"s, but i will test in the morning and let you girls know,


----------



## CelticStar

Really hope you get your bfp Mas :hugs:

Quick update on me, I've been in hospital since early this morning as my waters broke at 2am! Been having mild contractions but lots of gushes of water :haha: 
I've been trying to sleep but the ward is boiling hot!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck Celtic :) :hugs:

Will say a little prayer for you and bump x

You are going to be a mummy .... how exciting!? The first gg's baby is getting ready to make an appearance Xx


----------



## Coleey

I'm sorry Wanna :hugs: :hugs:

Good luck Mas! :)

Eeek! Good luck hun! :) Can't believe the first GG baby is going to be here soon, time flies! xx


----------



## CelticStar

Very quick update as my battery is dying on my phone :haha:

Waters have definitely gone but no sign of contractions yet so, getting steroid shots today for Squirmy's lungs and will be getting induced tomorrow of there's still no progress! 
I knew the little bugger wouldn't wait until June!!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Yay Celtic a Mothers Day baby!! So exciting to wake up to after the week that I have had! I was a Mothers Day baby 27 years ago to a 14 year old mother, but she was a very good mother and still to this day is!


----------



## heavyheart

Oh celtic :hugs::hugs: iam sure everything will be just perfect she was obviously just ready to come!!! Good luck huge hugs and i cant wait to see some pics :happydance:

MrsSwift - i hope your doing ok and keeping strong :hugs::hugs:

Wanna- Sorry the witch got you :hugs: sending lots of :dust: and huhs your way 

Mas - Ive still got everything crossed for you :hugs: best of luck xx

Hope all my other gg's are doing good !!! love and hugs to you all xxx


----------



## MrsSwift10

Quick question has any one who has been on clomid had swollen gums? I started the clomid 3 days ago and my gums have been swollen sense! Other than that just having chronic headachs!

Thank you heavyheart I am feeling a little better but i am still a little depressed but DH and my babies are making it manageable!


----------



## Mas1118

oh wow!! Celtic - my thoughts are with you and your LO!!! So excited!! Sending lots of hugs, courage and caring your way!


----------



## Mas1118

I woke to my temp up a bit and lots of CRAMPS!!!! I was sure the :witch: was flying in but not yet. I tested with 2nd morning urine (forgot to pee in a cup at 6am when I went) and nothing -BFN-grrrr! but 1/2hr later a line showed up and faint one and I don't think it looks straight so worried its an evap but I have never had an evap and its pink so here it is! I am going to use my FRER in the morning with fmu and hopefully get a Mothers Day surprise!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120512-00191-1.jpg
File size: 13 KB
Views: 10









IMG-20120512-00188-1.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Mas1118

I am still cramping on and off today and keep checking my panties, have had lots of pooh cramps, gas and poohing, lol, and right now i have a constant pain where my left ovary is so I am not sure about that.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Mas I never, ever, ever got my BFP while looking at my test within the 10min. I always got them about a half an hour later! and with my son I didnt get my BFP until I was 6 + weeks! I HOPE and pray this is your BFP. AHHHHH I wanna scream for you lol :dust::dust::dust::hug:


----------



## MrsSwift10

:test::test::test: AGAIN!!! lol


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas1118 said:


> I woke to my temp up a bit and lots of CRAMPS!!!! I was sure the :witch: was flying in but not yet. I tested with 2nd morning urine (forgot to pee in a cup at 6am when I went) and nothing -BFN-grrrr! but 1/2hr later a line showed up and faint one and I don't think it looks straight so worried its an evap but I have never had an evap and its pink so here it is! I am going to use my FRER in the morning with fmu and hopefully get a Mothers Day surprise!

That looks like a BFP to me Mas!!!!!!!!!! Could this actually be it for you???? Get testing again and see if that line gets darker (really praying that :witch: stays away for you)
xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my goodness Mas Im crossing EVERYTHING!! I cant wait to see your FRER in the morning!!!! I had those exact same symptoms when I got my BFP!! Im desperately DESPERATELY hoping this is it!!!


----------



## CelticStar

C'mon Mas!!!! I wanna see your frer this morning, that'd be awesome if you were starting as I was finishing :haha:

I've been awake most of the night with contractions but I've gotta wait a few hours before I get checked to see if I've dilated, if I haven't then it's induction time for me!


----------



## frisbeemama12

wake up and test already Mas!!!!


----------



## CelticStar

What she said!!!! ^^


----------



## MrsSwift10

WHAT no test yet?? Come on Mas we all are so excited to see!!


----------



## Mas1118

Well Ladies - last night I started spotting and cramping really bad. I wore a pad all night and though it is light - it is red and somewhat watery blood. I did test this morning - again with 2nd morning urine and nothing on the FRER but a faint faint faint line on the ic - so faint it is almost not there. I am really not sure what to think. My temp dropped this morning to the cover line and because I am spotting FF reset my cycle. It does not show up on a picture - I wish I had of thought this morning to pee in a cup but it was 6am and I was sad. I keep checking the ic and there is a faint line so maybe it was a chemical or something - idk. I am going to test again with FMU!! in the morning.

I am thinking of you celtic!!!! So very excited for you on this special day - Mother's Day!! 

Happy Mother's Day to all the GG's - and for those of us still trying - I believe in miracles, they happen each and every day!! and It will happen for us!


----------



## heavyheart

Oh Mas :hugs::hugs: huge hugs your way, i was soooo convinced when i saw that first test. Iam still quietly hoping for you its something to do with late implantation :hugs:

Celtic - Huge hugs your way to :hugs::hugs: hope you and baby are doing well xxx so excited for you!!! xxx

All other gg's hope your all well :hugs: xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

oh no Mas! I hope its just spotting, keep your spirits up xx


----------



## Mas1118

I don't hold much hope for it as the test today was lighter, my bleeding is light but still crampy so I will test for the next few days and see what happens.


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh mas your symptoms sounded so amazing!! :hugs: its coming, Im sure of it!


----------



## cera

So sorry Wanna stupid AF got you - That witch as made her self comfy in you house... time we kick her outta there! Doesn't she know she has overstayed her welcome??! Gosh, maybe she is related to my mom :rofl: 

Mas, I'm still very hopeful that you have your BFP (eeeek!)... heard of many stories when TTC that some women light bleed in the beginning and end up having totally normal pregnancies. :winkwink: Let us know how things go the next few days! Fingers crossed for ya!

MrsSwift, hope you are keeping your head up and things are becoming more managable for you. :hugs:

Celtic!!! Wow, I missed a few days and I guess I better not!! HOW exciting that "baby-GG" is on her way to meet the world!!!! I hope things have been progressing well for you and can't WAIT for the updates!!! :happydance:

Much love to all GG's - hope Heavy, Frisbee, and Coleey you are all progressing well in your pregnancies! :flower:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Cera every thing is slowly getting better!

AFM- Ultrasound today to see if I o'd or if im going to! WooHoo!


----------



## Mas1118

My test is now negative and my temp plummeted this morning - big drop:( I had some huge clots pass last night and lots of blood and my test this morning with FMU was negative while yesterday there was a faint faint pink line. I had a chemical and I am so very sad and frustrated and angry and feeling hopeless today. What a terrible Mothers day! I have my son and he loves me and I made the day special for him and my family but inside I was crying and sad. So very hard to act happy when your not. Thanks for listening gg's.

I hope everything is ok Celtic!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Im so sorry Mas I was hoping and praying for your BFP. :hug:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas - I am so sorry :( I was so excited when I saw that line, sending you lots of love n hugs :hug:

X


----------



## CelticStar

Mas, I'm so sorry :hugs: 

Only a quick one from me, had labour induced with syntocin at 4pm yesterday afternoon and after 12 hours of horrendous labour, baby Jennifer was born at 5:15am this morning weighing 6lb 4oz, a very good weight for a 35 weeker! She's doing really well and isn't even in nicu, she's in a special hot cot by my bed, we're having plenty of skin to skin and she's already latched onto me for breast feeding, having to supplement for now with formula due to her low blood sugar but it's what's best for my little girl!

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/bbe36511.jpg


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations celtic, Jennifer is beautiful :) so pleased for you and your family, enjoy being a mummy :) :hug: :flower::kiss:


----------



## heavyheart

:happydance::happydance: Oh celtic she is sooooooooooooo gorgeous!!!! well done you, congratulations :hugs::hugs:. Thats a fabby weight for 35wks!!! am glad to hear she's doing well and i hope your recovering speedy!!! :hugs::hugs:

:hug::yipee::yipee::hug: xxx


----------



## heavyheart

Mas - sending huge hugs your way :hugs::hugs: i really hope this cycle brings you better news. xxx

Afm - i had diabetic clinic again today and finaly got my date for section 12/7/12 . However they dont think iam going to last that long :dohh: so ive to watch for any sign of labour happening and go in if that was to happen :wacko: xxx


----------



## Mas1118

She is so very lovely Celtic!! Congrats!!!! I am very very happy for you!! Jennifer is a beautiful name.


----------



## Coleey

I'm so sorry Mas. Sending lots of big :hugs: your way. 

Congratulations again hun, she's beautiful! :)

How is everyone doing? xx


----------



## cera

Mas, I'm so sorry sweetie. :cry:


----------



## cera

CelticStar said:


> Only a quick one from me, had labour induced with syntocin at 4pm yesterday afternoon and after 12 hours of horrendous labour, baby Jennifer was born at 5:15am this morning weighing 6lb 4oz, a very good weight for a 35 weeker! She's doing really well and isn't even in nicu, she's in a special hot cot by my bed, we're having plenty of skin to skin and she's already latched onto me for breast feeding, having to supplement for now with formula due to her low blood sugar but it's what's best for my little girl!
> 
> https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/bbe36511.jpg

CONGRATS to you Celtic and your perfect little baby Jennifer!!!!! :happydance: 

Her picture just made my morning!!! You've got some stamina lady, 12 hours whew!!! Cant wait for more pics and updates. Hope your doing well! 

"Welcome first baby GG!"


----------



## Mas1118

I am very emotional today and yesterday-i just can't seem to keep it together. I don't know what to do anymore. I know I should just relax and move on to this next cycle but I am just having a rough go and I'm spending most of my day trying not to cry-i almost feel like I need some time off but I know I will regret it. I'm going to see my acupuncturist tomorrow and then my dr the next day, so maybe theey will help.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Celtic- Congrats she is a beauty! 

Mas- I am so sorry you are so sad! I hope it gets better for you and good luck at the Dr!

AFM- I am finally over all the depression that I am assuming was from the Clomid! It has been 1 month now that I have not smoked a cig or drank a soda! WooHoo Go Me!! I started taking robitussin yesterday and bought some Pre-seed( I was very dry and in pain during :sex:) Sorry if TMI but again I assume that is form the clomid bc I have never had a problem with it b4! I have been getting 2 lines aon every OPK sense CD 8?? I really have no idea what is going on!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas - hope you are feeling better :hug: I know how you are feeling hun, I was in a bad way last month, took me days to get my head together, I was crying and upset all the time. you need to pamper yourself but also allow yourself to be upset, ttc is poss the most emotional and stressful thing in the world. Take care xx

AFM - off to the hospital tomorrow morning for my next appointment with the gyno. Just hoping that its a positive meeting n not just a load more tests etc before going back in clomid, think that prob be the case tho!

X


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls,

Just back from my hospital appointment. The doc can't find a reason for our infertility and has therefore decided to refer us for IVF. Before he makes the referral we have to repeat FHS/LH blood test, smear test, SA for DH and while we are getting those tests done I have to lose approx a stone of weight that I have put on since taking clomid. Once we get the test results and I have lost the weight then the doc will make the referral. I can't get the FHS/LH test done for about 4 weeks so I am going to work to have the weight lost by around then so that we aren't held up any longer than we need to be.

I'm pleased that we have progress but am honestly scared that we are onto IVF already, I assumed we would try IUI first. What if IVF doesn't work? There are no more options!! 

How's everyone? Celtic - are you and Jennifer home now?

x


----------



## frisbeemama12

:hug: Im sorry you didnt get a ton of answers wanna! DH and I came to the conclusion after our angel babies that if we simply couldnt get pregnant then it wasnt meant for us and that we would adopt.. not the same as having your own blood running in your childs veins but children in any setting are such a precious gift.. DH and I want to adopt if we cant have another or its heartbreaking again to try after this one like it was after our first DD..
I hope you get all the answers you need and I REALLY hope IVF works for you!! :thumbup:


----------



## CelticStar

I hope IVF works for you :hugs:

Me and baby Jennifer are still in hospital with no idea as to when Jennifer will be well enough to go home, we have to aim for 19 hours a day under the UV lights, unfortunately this is hard to reach as she's a slow feeder (as is common in premature babies) the good news on the feeding score is that she's doing really well in that respect, I did want to exclusively breast feed but because of the photo therapy, she gets dehydrated and needs a formula top up as my milk hasn't come in yet and can't provide the hydration she needs.
I'm putting her on the boob for ten minutes each feed so she doesn't get lazy and expressing to help bring my milk in quicker so doing as much as I can!
It's not exactly what I wanted but then I wasn't planning on having a premature baby who would need the little extras! 
She has on average 45/50mls each feed so is definitely keeping her appetite :haha:

Some good news on top of that - there's no sign that the length of time my waters were ruptured for has caused any infection for her so her IV antibiotics have been stopped and the cannula is coming out of her hand this afternoon!

Feeling very emotional today though, had a bit of a wobble this morning where I went on a massive guilt trip blaming myself for her condition, had another wobble when we were seeing one of Jennifer's doctors because she told me not to blame myself and put into words exactly what I was thinking and now I'm a snotty mess once more as one of my friends and his wife lost their baby in a still birth today :cry:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Thanks girls :) lovely to have so many different opinions and advisers to keep me sane :) 

we have def thought about adoption frisbee. Its something I would consider even if I had my own kids but think dh would only consider it if we couldn't have our own. Hopefully that's a conversation we can save for a day long in the future :)

Celtic - sorry about your friends loss :hug: take care of yourself.
So pleased to hear that Jennifer is well, the feeding must be tiring but it'll pay off. I hope you are both home soon xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies, how are you all? Its been quiet on here!
Mas - how are you feeling?
Celtic- are you home?
Cera - how are things progressing with your new house?


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies, Just had a nice long weekend away with my family - it was good to spend some time together and I feel way less stressed and sad now-still a little down but I think I will O soon so I am going to focus on this month and hope for the best.
I hope everything is good Celtic!!
Wanna-I hope everything works out for you and you get your BFP before IVF or with it.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies it has been quit quiet on here! Went to Dr today for US and Dr seen NOTHING in my left ovary and 2 10mm follicles in right ovary! Not good and going back Friday for another US.


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh goodness mrsswift.. Im definitely keeping you in my thoughts.
Im doing well.. had a CRAZY busy weekend and HOT :wacko: we held our DD's birthday party sunday and it was darn near 90 outside, which is where we had the water balloons and sprinklers and some friends sat under the trees to watch the kiddos run around... being a host I tried to spend my time equally but oh my goodness being 7.5 months pregnant and sitting in 90 degree heat is NOT fun!!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Frisbee I hope your DD had a blast and sorry you were so miserable ! 
AFM- I go back to the Dr on Fri to check follicles again and if they are not 18+mm then I will start my provera over again and they will up my clomid to 100mg!


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all? Its been quiet on here!
> Mas - how are you feeling?
> Celtic- are you home?
> Cera - how are things progressing with your new house?

I agree! I miss my girlies!

Thx for asking Wanna! Been painting up a storm last week and got it all done in time for carpet installed yesterday. Fhew! Feels good! Definetly feeling you on the heat, Frisbee, painting the porch was fun yesterday with that heat plus humidity like we have here in Florida...it drained me!

I am going to try to attach some images of Jax's nursery walls that I just finished. It's an underwater theme as DH and I are both ocean lovers (I'm a marine biologist and he is a huge fisherman and diver). I painted a school of fish out of one corner, some jellyfish, an octopus, a coral head and some seaweed with two seahorses hanging inside alhtough it may be hard to see in the images. I wanted to make it really monocromatic so it may not show up too well in these images...





I am pretty excited to get to moving in this weekend and getting his room set up as it has made me pretty anxious that we don't even own one diaper yet or have his carseat or even my hospital bag and I'm almost to 34 weeks.

Hope you all are doing well like Mas said... would love some chatter or updates!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Wow Cera, that looks amazing, what an original idea :) You must feel better now that you are getting set up. Just a few more weeks and you will have a little boy living in that room :) You may be worried about having no diapers now but in the next few months you'll have seen enough for a lifetime ;)
x


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow cera!! thats absolutely lovely!! so much detail, I wish DH and I could get a house so I could decorate a nursery with such love, but we move too much :shrug: with the military what can you do :haha:


----------



## cera

Thx ladies! How are you both feeling!? Where are u at in ur cycle Wanna? And Frisbee where are u stationed at now?


----------



## Mas1118

Love the room Cera- it's perfect!
Sounds like a busy weekend frisbee, hope your dd had a wonderful day.
I hope everyone else is good.
MrsSwift how are your follies?
I'm ok, I think I either o'd today or my body is gearing up for it.
I tested with an opk on Mon afternoon when I got home from the cottage and I had a distinct line, it wasn't positive but it was there and they seem to have faded since so I'm not sure if it is left over hcg from my miscarriage or if it was positive and I missed it, but I had some o type cramping today. We :sex: twice today just in case and I will test again tomorrow and see if it is darker or not. I'm confused and hoping we didn't miss it. My temps will tell me for sure soon.


----------



## CelticStar

Mas I missed that you had a chemical, I'm so sorry :hugs:

Me and Jennifer are back home now, she's doing really well, she has her meds to take every day and we're getting as much sunshine as possible to help the bilirubin levels drop right down, we even had our first trip out today!
We went into the city and I ended up spending far too much on more baby clothes for her, all needed though as new born sizes completely swamp her!
The only things I bought myself were a couple of nursing bras (oh my God, how much easier do these make life??) and a couple of strappy nursing tops for the hot weather we're having!
I'm having to visit the VTE clinic every day to check my INR and make sure my dosage of warfarin and heparin are correct, at the moment I'm on 6mg warfarin and 18,000 units of heparin each night and my INR is 1.2.....It should be between 2 and 3 so my blood is too thick and leaves me open to more P.E.'s :dohh:
So, loads of blood tests until it's right!

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## MrsSwift10

@ Mas thanks for asking! As of Monday I had 2 follicles in right ovary and nothing in left! They were both very small at only 10mm each! But come tuesday I O'd my OPK was very + here is a photo of my OPK, also friday I go for another U/S to check follicles again!
 



Attached Files:







2012-05-22 21.27.51.jpg
File size: 14.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mas1118

Thats great MrsSwift! I hope you catch that eggy!
Celtic, Im so glad you are home now with baby Jennifer, buy her lots of outfits - a girl can never have too many!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Mas do you think it could happen with my follicles only being 10mm the day before?


----------



## Mas1118

they can grow 3mm a day so you never know - think positive!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

wow, mas dont forget you are VERY fertile after a chemical or a miscarriage.. just to let you know thats how this lo was created! we had our second miscarriage in 6 months last october and wanted to just stop trying for a while after the bleeding finished hahaha didnt stop BDing but we didnt think anything would come of it since I had just miscarried... yep.. found out about little miss Elayna 4 weeks later!! its crazy but it happens :hugs:
As for our DD she had a BLAST mrsswift! thanks for asking! water balloons and sprinklers with cake and ice cream PLUS presents just for her? she had an amazing time :)


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Mas just got home from Dr she said I did in fact O and that my Endometrium Looks PERFECT! OMG I so could get a BFP this month!! I have to call as soon as I get a + test or on CD 34!

@ Frisbee I am glad your DD had a wonderful time!


----------



## cera

MrsSwift10 said:


> Thanks Mas just got home from Dr she said I did in fact O and that my Endometrium Looks PERFECT! OMG I so could get a BFP this month!! I have to call as soon as I get a + test or on CD 34!
> 
> @ Frisbee I am glad your DD had a wonderful time!

What wonderful news MrsSwift!! :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I got a positive OPK finally!! And some extremely uncomfortable O pain even my back hurt! We :sex: this morning and will again tomorrow morning. So here is hoping everything is all good in there and we catch that eggy! Wish me luck GG's


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck Mas and MrsSwift :) x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good luck Mas!!!! :dust:


----------



## Coleey

Good luck girls :hugs: xx


----------



## Mas1118

Temp still down so hoping it jumps up tomorrow to show I O'd!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Can some one take a look at my chart and tell me what they think?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Its looking like a good chat mrs swift. Your highest point on cd17 is higher than the previous 6 days n can therefore be taken as a sign of ov and your temps after that have stayed high. Fx'd that this is a good month for you :)


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thank you Wanna I hope we get what we want! On thursday I will be 9 DPO and I hope I get a + ! I didnt get a + with Ds until I was 7w 3d!


----------



## heavyheart

good luck ladies :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: i really hope you both get your bfp's :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

how are you ladies feeling? chasing after those :spermy:? hope all you GGs had a great weekend :hugs:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Frisbee, I had a temp spike today and I dunno why??? I'm also very gassy and sore breast. Should all this be happening at 7 DPO?


----------



## cera

MrsSwift10 said:


> Thanks Frisbee, I had a temp spike today and I dunno why??? I'm also very gassy and sore breast. Should all this be happening at 7 DPO?

Congrats on Oing, and the chart looks awesome...ur spike may be implantation or start of tripahsic pattern!!! Eek!!! Excited for you and can't wait for the next week to find out! 

Congrats to Mas too for the big O, ur gunna get those eggies preggo ladies, I can feel it!!!!

Wanna, where u at in ur cycle lady?!? 

Hope all other GG's are well! :hugs:


----------



## MrsSwift10

I REALLY hope it is Implantation! I am now 7 dpo I wonder how long till i can get a + .....Ahhhhh I just want to know!


----------



## Mas1118

I am now 1dpo! Finally! We bded plenty! I started reading the book "50 shades of grey" and if any of you are in need of some spicing up your love life - read this book!! It is not so much the content (which is extremely graphic) but the atmosphere and the emotions it portrays really keeps you interested and makes you remember those feelings when you wanted someone so bad!! Lol - very wicked book! 

btw Mrsswift - you chart looks great! FXed for you!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Is that the book they are making into a film Mas? I've heard its very good :) good luck this month, I really hope this is it for you xx

Hi Cera :) how are you feeling? I've no idea what day I am, not paying any attention this month. Had some ov signs last week but no opks or temping. Trying to relax and lose a little weight so I can get my ivf referral asap, n if I get a bfp along the way then its a bonus :)

X


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Mas and Good Luck to you I really hope It works out for you! 
I have read all 3 of the Gray books and I would def. read them again! They are very graphic but they are not nasty like there are not nasty words and stuff like that ! I LOVED them!


----------



## CelticStar

I'm another who has read all three Grey books, I couldn't put them down so finished them in two days :haha:

Are they really making them into a movie?


----------



## MrsSwift10

Yes Celtic a MOVIE!!! So exciting! And they were banned in parts of the U.S and Florida has lifted its ban! I personally think they should leave the books bee! If people do not like whats in them then they should not read them!


----------



## CelticStar

Oh wow, I can't wait to see how they manage NOT to make it soft porn :haha:

And I totally agree, just because one group of people don't like something, doesn't mean that the right to form their own opinion should be taken from others!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I have heard about these books from multiple people and friends.. Im definitely going to have to find it!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Good luck Frisbee I live in Ohio and I couldnt find them any where at all with out ordering them online and having to wait for shipping! I downloaded the PDF off line and read them on my laptop!

I forgot to temp this morning : ( Dh let me sleep in !


----------



## MrsSwift10

My test thought you all might want to see! I see a very very very faint line in 8dpo!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0473.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How exciting mrs swift :) I hope that line gets darker and darker


----------



## Coleey

I love how your nails match your hpt! :D Fingers crossed it gets darker for you! xx


----------



## Mas1118

Wow MrsSwift!! That is wonderful! Keep testing and post the pics as they get darker!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I do kindof see that line!!! EEE!!! YAY Mrsswift!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks ladies I will post 9dpo tomorrow.....Ahhh 
Dh said he is not getting his hopes up until he see's a solid 2nd line!


----------



## heavyheart

oh how exciting mrsswift!!!!! i really hope those lines get darker:happydance: xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Any update mrs swift?


----------



## MrsSwift10

Sorry Just got in from taking my kiddies swimming! Promise I will post a photo asap!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Here you all go! Here it is! can any one Tweak??
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0497.jpg
File size: 19.7 KB
Views: 16


----------



## MrsSwift10

I am feeling a little negative right now and I can not sleep! I mean really what are my chance of having a BFP when on CD 16 I only had 2 10 mm follicles in right ovary and none at all in left and I O'd on CD17 one day later! Really what are my chances!


----------



## Coleey

I'll have a go at tweaking it for you hun once my phone has charged. I can't see lines very well on the pc, but I can see them on my phone :) 

How is everyone? xxxx


----------



## Coleey

Here we go :) I turned the saturation up xx
 



Attached Files:







2012-06-02 00.55.23.jpg
File size: 81.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MrsSwift10

What do you all think??
 



Attached Files:







100.jpg
File size: 11.4 KB
Views: 12


----------



## frisbeemama12

ooooo I see a line on that 10dpo one!!!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Yea it is 10 dpo and I dipped the test then forgot about it and when I came back to it this is what I found! Also SOOOOO Tired and sore BB's and throwing up in my mouth(sorry if TMI) and also my back is killing me??


----------



## CelticStar

The 10dpo looks like an evap to me with the line not being very thick...I hope I'm wrong though Mrs Swift :flower:


----------



## Mas1118

I hope its your BFP MrsSwift!!


----------



## dinidani

I hope this is your + hope everyone is keeping well sorry for the lack of activity when for my scan yesterday I was so nervers as I wasnt expecting what I did anyway I went in there thinking the technition was gonna say that it wasnt there but completly shocked with the outcome tho as im at 13 weeks 1 day today and wasnt expecting that our flump just fell asleep half way through well after the gel she stuck on my bump cooled down I thought that stuff was suppose to be could but noooo it was realy hot but cant wait to see weather our baby is a girl or a boy will update with a scan when I can x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

fx'd mrs swift, x

Congratulations Dani x


----------



## Mas1118

Thats great Dinidani!! Sounds like things are moving along well!
My temp shot up today! I had some really bad cramps yesterday or should I say "Cramp" it was a pain in the centre of my lower abdomen a few inches below my belly button about the size of my fist - it was like a period pain like when your insides are sore during it but it was constant for quite a while. It went away but I would get it back here and there in the afternoon and evening, then last night I was woken up with horrible lower back pain on my right side - it was really bad! I had to lay a bunch of different ways then it kinda began to fade so I went back to sleep and woke up at my normal temp time. I am hoping implantation of course but I guess we will see.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks ladies but Celtic I think you were correct as I got this today with FMU!
 



Attached Files:







111.jpg
File size: 6.1 KB
Views: 7









112.jpg
File size: 44.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## CelticStar

Are those the "pure and simple" hpt's?

They took ages to show my bfp and looked like bfn's until about 14/15 dpo....There's still hope! :hugs:

Mas I'm keeping everything crossed that the pains were implantation pains!


----------



## MrsSwift10

I bought them off Amazon.com and they are just little pink packages that say Blue cross up in the corner??


----------



## MrsSwift10

I took two more test wit SMU 4hr hold!
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0565 (2).jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## dinidani

xx


----------



## MrsSwift10

Aww Dani that is beautiful!


----------



## MrsSwift10

So apparently I was looking over my chart and I could have O'd on CD 18 and not 17 so I could only be 11dpo?? And my temp went up the highest it has been up yet so that could be IB??? I dunno Im just trying not to be down and think the best!


----------



## Mas1118

Your chart looks great MrsSwift so stay positive for your BFP!!
The scan looks great Dani!! Awesome!
Im all good temps up - had a crap night sleep last night though. I have felt nauseous last night and today - not looking into it too much though.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Mas I have no idea what means what on my chart so thank you for looking it over for me! I fell asleep at about 8pm Friday night and slept about 16 hrs and then Sat I slept roughly 5-6 hrs that day and it has been like that for 3-4 days now! I can wake up and drink a cup of coffee and still sleep! I dunno what is up!


----------



## Coleey

Awww, congratulations Dinidani! :) 

Good luck ladies! Your charts are looking fabby! :) 

I have my scan on Tuesday and I'm hoping we'll be able to find out if Squidge is a boy or girl! :dance: xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's exciting coleey :) do you have any idea if its a boy or a girl?
Mas - as always got my fx'd that this is your month xx
Mrs swift - stay positive, its early days n your chart does look good
Dani- fabulous picture :)

Hope I've not missed anyone n you are all keeping well :)

X


----------



## Mas1118

Thats great Coleey! so glad for you :)
MrsSwift - Maybe try to wait 24 hrs and test again with flu - I know its hard to wait but if its a positive one more day isn't ring to hurt!
I feel ok - really tired cause of my crap sleep last night. We borrowed my parents RV to go and stay at a friends for a golf tournament benefit we were throwing for a good friend who is fighting a battle with Cancer. So we stayed the night and had some drinks, I didn't drink much as we are in the TWW and it didn't agree with me anyway, I ended up feeling a bit sick so I switched to ice tea but I still stayed up very late dancing and then I had to make sure OH and my brother made it to bed safe and sound before I could sleep. So I am super tired!! It was a great day and night though - very worth it!


----------



## Mas1118

Hi wanna! How are you feeling this cycle?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm alright Mas, I think we might have missed my ov this month due to dh's work so don't think I'd even be in with a chance. Got my last blood test next week and then I can call the hospital to get an appointment for test results and to make my referral for ivf, if everything ideas ok, so focused on that really :)
It's actually been good not thinking about dates n temps etc this month, I feel for more relaxed about the whole thing :)

Xx


----------



## Coleey

I think girly, but I could be wrong :) I'll be happy either way! 

Sounds like a lovely evening Mas! :) I'm glad you're feeling relaxed this month Wanna :hugs: You never know! xx


----------



## Mas1118

Do you girls think 8dpo is too early to test? I may test in the am with fmu.... Will let you all know


----------



## MrsSwift10

I think you should :test::test::test: lol 

AFM- here is my 13Dpo and I for sure see 2 pink lines...
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0570.jpg
File size: 18.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## CelticStar

8dpo is early Mas so if it doesn't show anything yet then don't be to disappointed!

Mrs Swift, have you got the original colour photo?


----------



## MrsSwift10

Here is the original and the line is still there even without a hold!?
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0570.jpg
File size: 17.7 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mas1118

I see the line!! I hope this is it for you!!


----------



## Mas1118

I know 8dpo is really early so I don't expect to see a line and I don't really feel much just sore and tired and hungry.


----------



## Mas1118

Its all silent here. I tested this morning and of course BFN (too early) I was still a bit disappointed though:( I will keep testing with FMU for the next few days. I should just be patient and wait. Maybe I will pretend I am 1dpo today and then test next week at 8dpo (which is really 15dpo) lol!


----------



## MrsSwift10

That's a good idea Mas but in my mind I would know I'm 15 dpo! I am currently 14 Dpo and I had a little temp dip this morning and alot of what feels like pulling in my lower stomach and pains in my vagina (sorry if TMI) and my test are not getting any darker! I think I might be out this month!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Keep positive mrsSwift, nothing is for certain until af rears her ugly head!

Mas - don't pay any attention to the result today, why don't you skip tomorrow's test and at least then you'll be 10dpo x

I hate the tww, especially the last few days when you are testing n getting bfn after bfn, its very disappointing :( I've not tested at all this month cos I'm 99.9% sure we couldn't have got pregnant, lets just say I would be more likely to win the lottery than get pregnant this month! No worries tho cos I've been very relaxed n there has been no stress. Off for Spa day with massage and facial tomorrow :)

X


----------



## Mas1118

my temp has begun to drop so I figured the stupid ole :witch: will fly in soon. So very disappointed again. I ordered my injections though for next cycle.


----------



## MrsSwift10

SO sorry Mas:hugs: hopefully we get our BFP this cycle! Well I start my Clomid today 100mg I am so not excited about it this cycle! I dont wanna be all depressed!


----------



## Mas1118

try not to be stressed MrsSwift, I felt that way on clomid too :hugs:
I will be doing clomid this cycle too, I have my appt for Wed and I figure AF will start tomorrow - right on time.


----------



## MrsSwift10

GL my last cycle on clomid was hell so I dont expect this one to be any better! And apparently my pharmacy didnt have clomid in 100mg tablets so I had to pay double the price and got Ten 50mg tablets.WTF!


----------



## dinidani

Morning ladies do you lot never sleep or is it still day were you are :) hehe can any one tell me if I should be taking iron as last year I was prescribed them as I had low red blood cell and every one is telling me to take them as im a vit over 14 weeks now so everyone is saying its goid to have the added iron for the baby at this time so very very confused appriciate any help and im back to sleep OH has to start getting up for work soon and he dont like me not h
Getting enought sleep as it is like 3 45 am here and lovely british weather its nice and rainy hehe night akl for those going to sleep and morning if your soon to wake up


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Got my appointment today for further smear tests etc with the hospital following my results. Its on july 19th, one week before I'm due back with the fertility clinic, although I think that appointment will be null and void now until I get a clear smear.

Having such a weird few days cos I started with light spotting last thurs n expected I'd have AF by sat, but its just been brown spotting only when I wipe (sorry if tmi), except for two spots if red once on sat and once today! I'm really confused! My boobs are still hurting, which usually stops as soon as AF shows up, which makes me think I am not officially on my period yet! if not then I am on cd33 with spotting since cd29! I'm wondering if it is a reaction to the few weeks of stress I had at work towards the end of May and start of June! Sometimes its really crap being a woman!

X


----------



## frisbeemama12

agreed Wanna, sometimes being female is a PAIN! LITERALLY! I hope you get some answers soon.. Thats a bummer the appt is so far away! but when I think about it its only about 4 weeks away.. When I had random spotting that was brown and red like that I ended up finding out it was because I had ovarian cysts.. I desperately hope that is not your case!!
Mrsswift, I would definitely call back and complain about it!! why did they make you pay MORE for something that is LESS EFFECTIVE!? you should call and speak to the pharmacist about it, usually they will call close pharmacies and get some from them if they have some in stock or send you over to the other store.. weird.. 
Mas, Witch show her ugly face?


----------



## Mas1118

Yes AF showed right on time! I am cd 3 today and I had my scan and got my clomid and my HMG injections are in the mail to arrive tomorrow. I go back for my next scan on Wed of next week so hopefully I have lots of eggs! I think we will just do a intercourse cycle and bang lots, lol instead of an iui as I don't think our problem is his spermies getting where they are supposed to go but the fertilization part. I have to make a decision next week about what we are going to do - IUI or not.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Mas something that could help is figuring out his count.. DH and I only BDed every other day to give his count a boost instead of doing it every day hahaha I think that mightve been what helped us. Just a thought :thumbup: Ive read articles about it too, google is your friend dear! :haha:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Mas - have you made a decision about what you are going to do?

Another twist in my tale, had a phone call from the hospital out of the blue today (missed the call so it was only a voicemail) and they said that they have to bring my appointment forward from July 19th to this Monday!! I rang back to confirm but no answer so left a confirmation voicemail. I haven't been able to find out why they have brought it forward to Monday, but I am guessing that the fertility clinic must have got my smear results through and requested an earlier appointment as part of my IVF preparation!! So no 5 week wait, just 4 days. I have to hope that this crappy period, which has been 4 days of spotting and flow for the past two days, is finished by Monday!!! Not convinced it will be just to complicate matters!! Ideally, there will be nothing wrong and they will get my IVF referral back on track!

How's everyone?
Cera - how are things with you? You must be far off due now or have I missed it???

Celtic - how are you feeling? How is Jennifer?

Coleey - Just noticed you have updated your signature to say you are having a GIRLY just as you guessed :) Congratulation hun :) xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Im not going to decide on IUI until I see what I have in there for eggs next week. Hopefully your appt being moved up is a good thing and you will start IVF soon!


----------



## cera

Hey ladies, sorry I haven't posted in awhile, but I have been reading up on everyone.

Mas, hope u have tons of good eggies in there! I'll be praying for ya.:thumbup:

MrsSwift- sorry the clomid cycles suck so bad. I'm not really versed in exactly what it does so I can't offer any support but an ear to listen if u need to vent! :hugs:

Wanna, glad to hear ur appointment has moved up! I'm curious to hear about it when u get back. Nope, you haven't missed anything here...just getting bigger and more uncomfortable (if it could even be possible)! Doc still saying I'll make it to my due date, July 8th...how I am gunna actually physically do that is still a mystery to me.:shrug:

My mini rant: I swear the things random people say on the street to you when u when u have a big bump is unreal! :dohh: There is no way if I were just fat people would have the balls to say the things they do - I just thought rude comments were a fluke but the past two weeks in public has proved me wrong! It's like a baby bump lets the world speak without a filter at a time when you "should" be filtering yourself in front of an emotional/tired/preggo woman! Sheesh! I may be in the slammer before I'm in labor for smacking some random person upside the head if this continues!!!!

Hope all the other GG's are doing well, miss u gals!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Get writing the random comments down Cera, you should write a book about them "what you don't expect when you are expecting " :) x


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Get writing the random comments down Cera, you should write a book about them "what you don't expect when you are expecting " :) x

Ha ha, I love it!!! :rofl:


----------



## frisbeemama12

ugh I Definitely hear you Cera! I go for the "Im not pregnant... its a tumor" kindof thing hahahaha you should try it and see their faces! its HILARIOUS! Then again Im a very outgoing person and I dont take anyones crap.. so if someone says "are you sure you arent having twins!?" I give them a really serious look and ask "are you seriously calling a pregnant woman fat?" usually that gets them to think twice about what they say out loud hahaha


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Girls

Mas - how are you getting on this month?
MrsSwift - everything ok?

I am alright, a little uncomfortable this evening after having my colposcopy today. They must have seen something abnormal because they took a biopsy and said that I'll get the results in 4-6 weeks to let me know if I need treatment. Either way I will need to wait 6 months for another smear so the IVF is def on hold!! I have never felt further away from getting pregnant than I do right now!! Feeling quite sad about it all, had a little weep to DH earlier but honestly girls I'm spent. I haven't got the mental or physical energy to keep thinking about this, and I am mad with myself for getting my hopes up at my last gyno appointment thinking I would be getting a referral for IVF any day now :(

Sorry for the sob story, rock bottom over here, I'll be ok again in a few days xxx


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Mas - how are you getting on this month?
> MrsSwift - everything ok?
> 
> I am alright, a little uncomfortable this evening after having my colposcopy today. They must have seen something abnormal because they took a biopsy and said that I'll get the results in 4-6 weeks to let me know if I need treatment. Either way I will need to wait 6 months for another smear so the IVF is def on hold!! I have never felt further away from getting pregnant than I do right now!! Feeling quite sad about it all, had a little weep to DH earlier but honestly girls I'm spent. I haven't got the mental or physical energy to keep thinking about this, and I am mad with myself for getting my hopes up at my last gyno appointment thinking I would be getting a referral for IVF any day now :(
> 
> Sorry for the sob story, rock bottom over here, I'll be ok again in a few days xxx

I wish I could give you a big hug in person, Wanna, but I'm pretty far away from you, over the big pond. We will have to make due with cyber hugs :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## heavyheart

WannaBtheMum said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Mas - how are you getting on this month?
> MrsSwift - everything ok?
> 
> I am alright, a little uncomfortable this evening after having my colposcopy today. They must have seen something abnormal because they took a biopsy and said that I'll get the results in 4-6 weeks to let me know if I need treatment. Either way I will need to wait 6 months for another smear so the IVF is def on hold!! I have never felt further away from getting pregnant than I do right now!! Feeling quite sad about it all, had a little weep to DH earlier but honestly girls I'm spent. I haven't got the mental or physical energy to keep thinking about this, and I am mad with myself for getting my hopes up at my last gyno appointment thinking I would be getting a referral for IVF any day now :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the sob story, rock bottom over here, I'll be ok again in a few days xxx



I also wish i could give you real hugs. Iam so sorry for everything you are having to go through and for how low you must be feeling :hugs::hugs: wish i could make it all better for you, i bet all the gg's here do. You are one strong lady thats for sure xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Love the avatar pic heavy heart!! Pretty in pink!

:hugs: wanna

I go for my bloods and scan tomorrow - wish me luck for some good follies!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hey ladies, I took my clomid this month but on fathers day I had to have surgery on my tail bone bc I have a cyst there! So between the 2 sets of antibiotics and the pain meds and not to mention I cannot lay on my back or sit on my behind its really hard to do the nasty and I cant have my US done to see if my follicles are what they should be!! antways it really stinks this month so we will have to try next month! I also have not been using OPK's or temping this month I guess we will see what happens!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good lukc Mrswift! I hope your pain goes away, a best friend of mine had a cyst on her tail bone.. OUCH!
Mas how did the tests go??


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Take it easy MrsSwift, sounds like your body has been through alot these past few days, I hope you are feeling better soon.

Mas - how was the check up? Are you going to try iui?

Frisbee - how are you feeling? Not long to go!

Cera/Heavyheart - thanks for the virtual hugs girls, they helped :)

AFM - got a terrible cold, just what I needed. Still feeling crap about our new ttc delay but there's not much I can do about it, especially while we have 4 weeks to wait for the biopsy results so I'm just concentrating on anything else and once this cold is going I am going to hit the gym again and get healthy!

Xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Meant to also go back to an earlier post.....to keep my thoughts off everything this week I have been reading :) after the recommendations on here I bought the first two fifty shades books on sat and have finished them both! such great books! I'll buy the last one at the weekend......really hope they make a film! X


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry youre feeling poorly Wanna! Colds arent fun at ALL :( Have you tried honey and cinnamon? they have antibacterial properties, just mix about a teaspoon of honey with 1/4 tsp of cinnamon together and eat it, you can down water right after if you cant stand the texture, but I loved the taste hahaha

Im doing well, baby is actually really low and already head down, I also am having contractions that are irregular (Bh) but I had 4 to 5 in the 10 minutes I was monitored! I also mightve lost my mucus plug over the course of a week but thats never a good indicator as it can reform etc. So now Im just in a waiting game! My next appt is the 5th and they will check me and all that.. Im hoping shes coming soon.. the pelvic pain alone is AWFUL!!


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks ladies! It really sucks bc DH went out and bought a huge pool for our backyard and It was installed on Monday and I cant swim! And the damn Dr that treated me for my cyst didnt do it correct and the cyst popped last night at 2am an Dh had to rush me to the hospital and they didnt do much just drained what was left! 
@Wanna I am glad you enjoyed the Fifty Shades books and from what I hear someone bought the rights to the movies!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Exciting frisbee, can't believe the 2nd gg baby will be along so soon. It'll be a race to the finish between you, heavy heart and cera, there must only be a couple of weeks between you all! 

I'll try the honey/cinnamon combo, luckily I love both those flavours :) anything to get rid if this cold. It was dh's birthday yesterday n he spent all night looking after me!

MrsSwift - can't wait to read the last book but I'll be gutted when I've finished them! Might get dh to give them a read too ;)


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh my gosh Mrsswift!! how lame!!! Id go back and demand that they give you money back or threaten to sue them or something! How painful :( AND its TORTURE watching everyone swim and you cant! Im mad for you! :haha:
Good luck with the honey/cinnamon! I took it 2 to 3 times a day and within the next day I wasnt as congested and actually felt human again.. I started giving it to my 4 yr old when she started sounding congested and having a runny nose, the next day she was as good as could be :thumbup:


----------



## MrsSwift10

Well Friday @ 2 am my cyst popped(YUCK) and the crap inside came out and took so much pressure off my tailbone so a lot of the pain is gone but I still cant sit or lay on my back side! And my DH has sat out of the pool with me the whole time. I think he feels a little bad for me lol!


----------



## cera

Sorry your feeling crappy Wanna, hopefully by now ur feeling a little better! 

Glad to hear the pressure of your cyst has released MrsSwift - maybe it will heal faster now so you can get in that pool soon!

Frisbee, I feel ya on that pelvic pain...when are u due again!?

Mas, how'd the follie count go?!

Celtic how is Jennifer?!?!

Heavyheart, you gatta be close too...how's it going?! 

Coleey, Dini, other GG's I've missed, how goes it for everyone?

Well ladies, it's getting close for me. Last Tuesday I was 2cm dialated and 50% effaced, which I guess u can be for a while, but my tummy was measuring 39 weeks and last week I was 37. Lots of period cramp pain that doc said is dialating and thinning of my cervix so I guess I really am going to have a baby soon, which is weird as I finally feel the reality setting in! Funny all the other pregnancy milestones haven hit me like doc saying, "yup, your body is starting to get ready." Original due date was July 15 from when I know I O'ed, got moved up a week in second tri to July 8th due to his long legs and growth measurements, but I really just want to make it to July, and if I had it my way it would be the 4th as I love that holiday. I haven't really practiced my hypnobirthing breathing like I should (we are attempting med-free birth) so I am a bit scared I dont have the skills ready to handle labor without meds, so if Jaxon stays in longer, I can brush up on them a bit.

Anywhoo, love ya GG's and just wanted to give u all a heads up if for some odd reason my next post is some wacky labor story.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Cera I dont want to make you bummed but I was dilated to 4cm with our DD for a few weeks before she decided to come!! Im not due until July 25th actually but we have no idea when she was conceived because I had the miscarriage and then a week or two later I found out about this one! We are definitely thinking this one is coming early.. Im already measuring about 36-37 weeks though and her head is SUPER low. Our first came early at 38 weeks so my midwife isnt worried if this one decides to show her face soon hahaha 
I already have a ton of contractions daily and just yesterday they started to go from mildly uncomfortable to mildly painful but they didnt last and werent consistant.. Ive also been keeping up the GG name!! holy moly its been cloud city here! :haha: I hope I have more news later this week.. as it is Im simply relaxing and finishing up some of my sewing before she comes :thumbup: 
as for the breathing Cera, you wont know until the time comes what your body will want you to do! Im going med-free too and I have told DH over and over to simply remind me to try and relax my body as best I can between contractions.. otherwise your body will tell you where to move and what will work best to get that baby out :thumbup:

MAS we havent heard anything for a while.. Whats going on with you chica?


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi Cera,

I'm feeling better thanks :) Its so exciting that Jax might make his appearance soon. FYI my birthday is July 4th n it really is a great day to be born, even though we don't celebrate it here in the UK :) 
Hope everyone is keeping well
xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Hello GG's!! It has been a busy time for me - lots of appt's and getting ready for summer holidays. Work has been super busy as well. As of Friday - I have 3 good size follies with 2 other small ones all on my left side with 5 small ones on my right side. I am still taking the injections and go for another scan in the morning to see if they should trigger me. I hope they do as the injections are really expensive and they make me feel grumpy. I was feeling pretty low last week because on Wed when I had my scan they're was only one follicle - they neglected to tell me I had 9 other very small ones starting and that it was early, they just said keep taking the injections and come back friday. I thought that I wasn't responding and just felt gutted about it so now I feel a bit better. I hope my scan tomorrow looks really good!
I am glad to hear you are feeling better wanna.
Mrs Swift I hope your cyst heals up good - sounds like you have had an awful time.
Cera and Frisbee - very excited for your little ones to come!! Take it easy both of you!
:hugs: to all the GG's! :)


----------



## Mas1118

So I had my scan today and I have 4 mature follies on my left 18, 19, 20 and 23mm and one on my right at 11mm. I have to do one more injection tonight and then they will probably trigger me tomorrow (hopefully) then we have to :sex::sex::sex: like crazy!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY! :dust: :dust:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck mas :) xx


----------



## cera

Yay Mas!! 

Yeah Frisbee - I figured as much :) Doc appt today revealed no new changes! Which is good cause I need more time to prepare for him and I want him on July 4th!


----------



## Mas1118

I got my trigger - 5 good follies on my left and a smaller one on the right - really high E2 levels. So here's a good chance for us!


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

I called into a radio station today to talk to a well known psychic and she said she saw me with another son and I would be pregnant before October and that OH and I should eat lots of pickles, lol. Not sure what the pickle thing is but I do like them so I'm gonna eat them, lol!


----------



## heavyheart

Aw things are sounding really positive for you mas!!!! :thumbup::thumbup: got everything crossed for you :hugs:

hope everyone else is doing good gg's, mrs swift i hope your finding relief and recovering quick, those are no fun my hubby had one in the exact same place and it looked soooooo painful but what a difference when it burst and it healed up quick.

cera - thats good your happy about the no change lol :haha: i think your the first ive heard being happy about that :dohh:

frisbeemamma - hope your keeping well :hugs:

and to everyone else ive not mentioned :hugs::hugs: 

as for me ive had such a rough few days, iam huge!!! measuring a whopping 43wks when my offical status is 37. The pain in my hips and back with this spd is like nothing else. I am now so unable to walk any kind of distance and have to always now use crutches to aid walking. Ive begged them to move section foward a week but they wont. I only have 2weeks to wait but 1 would have been better, who knows i may go into labour before then as i lost my back waters yesterday!!!! if i go into labour then they'l just have to take me early!! What a long painful journey this has been but will be soooo worth it and thats what i keep in mind when the pain gets to much to take. Cant wait to have my baby boy in my arms thats for sure! xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Mas, thats interesting!! Ive wanted pickles on ALL of my sandwiches this whole pregnancy hahahaha

43 weeks heavyheart?!?!?! WOW. Why wont they take him with you measuring so far??


----------



## Mas1118

I think I did O already - lots of pains yesterday on and off and this morning my left side was very sore - it is still tender to the touch but I think that is from so many eggs:blush:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Sounding promising mas, fx'd for you :)

Wow heavyheart! take care of yourself, can't even imagine how uncomfortable that must feel!

How's everyone? X


----------



## MrsSwift10

Thanks Ladies I am feeling ALOT better and I can FINALLY swim with my family! WHOOHOO and I also got to see my nephew yesterday who is almost 2 months old I have not seen him sense he was born and my brother and sister-n-law let me keep him over night so that I could spend some time with him and also so they could get a night of sleep! Hope every one is well!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Glad you are feeling better mrsswift :)

Cera -any news?
Mas- how you feeling?
X


----------



## cera

WannaBtheMum said:


> Glad you are feeling better mrsswift :)
> 
> Cera -any news?
> Mas- how you feeling?
> X

No changes yet...next appointment is Tuesday the 3rd and a full moon night! I'm praying I go into labor then so I can have Jaxon on the 4th!

Glad the hear Mas has some eggies going on, MrsSwift is swimming with the fam and how are u Wanna!?

Heavyheart, you still hanging in there love (no pun intended, I partially feel ur pain!!!)


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im hoping for good news Mas! anything yet as youre in the TWW? Im glad youre finally feeling better mrsswift!! YAY for swimming!! I know its been about 110 with heat index here :wacko: AND we almost lost power friday night! I dont know what I would do without a fan or ac right now!!!! How far along are you now Cera? Hope he comes soon so you arent uncomfortable anymore :thumbup:


----------



## Mas1118

Everything thing is good so far. We are up north with my family at our cottage for the long weekend. We have a temporary trailer on the property until the new place is built. Friday night I had horrible pains in my left side where my ovary is, even my back hurt, I had to go lay down and it lasted for hours so I am not sure if it was a touch of OHSS from. Taking the drugs or post ovulation pain or implantation (a little early for that though) but I was in horrible pain! I'm ok now though.
Glad everyone is well!


----------



## cera

frisbeemama12 said:


> Im hoping for good news Mas! anything yet as youre in the TWW? Im glad youre finally feeling better mrsswift!! YAY for swimming!! I know its been about 110 with heat index here :wacko: AND we almost lost power friday night! I dont know what I would do without a fan or ac right now!!!! How far along are you now Cera? Hope he comes soon so you arent uncomfortable anymore :thumbup:

Hey Frisbee, how are you feeling sweetie? Where are u at again that it's 110? I'm along south east Florida and the heat is awful being preggo - no way to regulate ur temperature! I'm 39w1d today and officially am declaring surrender to Jaxon...Seriousky getting up every 30-45 minutes to pee less than a teaspoon is just rediculous. You should be right there with me since you think your baby may come a bit earlier than the 25th - how is the end for you!?! Everyone keeps telling me "Sleep now, you won't when the baby comes," but how do you do that when your body is in such pain trying to roll over and thinking you are gunna pee a waterfall every 30 mins!? It's absolutely harder than I thought at the end. I feel like I constantly have on a pair of way-too-tight-pants that I can't take off and i don't think I have any more muscle tissue left connected to my ribs as it feels I has all torn free over the past month. Maybe you ladies that already have a kiddoe will laugh at this, but I feel I would much rather be tired from a crying baby getting up every two hours than anymore of this pregnancy hoopla! 

So enough of that, who is in the TWW and when do you test or when is AF due to come (although she is never welcome that retched witch!) Mas sounds like u O'ed with some good eggies this time, what about our other GG's?!? Wanna you're bday is right around the corner, doing anything special!??


----------



## frisbeemama12

hahaha yea its SOOO HOT right now!! Ill be 37 weeks on wednesday but shes consistently measuring a week ahead just like her sister did and I had her at 38 weeks. We are on the East coast, southwest of DC. The heat index is now lower to 102 :wacko: And its not supposed to lower until next week!
I definitely hear you about your pain Cera! on the plus side it means baby is getting lower and lower so the end is near!! :thumbup: I had about 2 hours worth of minute long contractions that were about 5 minutes apart, but after taking a walk and then laying down for a bit they eased up so I opted to just take it easy and sleep. Im desperately hoping family comes out when they say they will (before next monday) so that we for sure know that our 4yr old DD is taken care of and DH can be with me and the LO :)


----------



## Mas1118

Sounds like you ladies are going to have those wee babies soon! So excited!


----------



## heavyheart

well ladies, was at hospital yesterday as always on a monday for all my checks for the diabetes. Showed up on the trace i was having contractions (which i thought were strong braxton hicks) :dohh: and iam measuring a whopping 45cm for fundal height!!!! consultant STILL wouldnt move section foward :grr: just said if i go into labour then they will squeeze me in!!!!! I know its only a little over a week to wait but iam in soooo much pain, even breathing today hurts :shrug: Thats me had a moan now ill give my self a shake and get on with it:haha:

Hope all you gg's are well :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

OH I hear you in the pain area Heavyheart! Im so sorry youre uncomfortable ( I know that word doesnt even compare haha) but youre almost done!! you know when the end is coming!!! :thumbup:
I could barely sleep at all last night with how much pain my back was in.. it was AWFUL! and when I would try to roll up onto a pillow to support my bump it would get super tight with the contraction that made my back hurt initially :wacko: they werent consistant enough to time them or anything, but Im hoping the full moon tonight and possible chance of storms might do the trick and get things going... I could always just seduce the DH :haha: although I really would like her to wait until the 5th so she doesnt have to share her birthday with a national holiday.. :shrug: she'll come when she comes.. BLEH


----------



## WannaBtheMum

You are back in a TWW HeavyHeart, just at the other end of the cycle ;)

I hope all you ladies ready to pop are taking care of yourself, its so exciting that there will be another three GG babies in the next few days :)

Mas - how are you? Anything exciting happening??#
MrsSwift - where are you up to?

AFM - we are still waiting for my biopsy results from the colposcopy, they said between 4-6 weeks and its only been two!!! It feels like its been much longer. We really can't even think about TTC until we know the situation. My focus is on getting a holiday now, we hope to go away at the end of the month but we've nothing booked yet!!!

If I don't hear from you before those babies start their big show......good luck girls xxx


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you get some answers soon wanna, try not to stress too much as it will make the time trickle by.
Im ok, lots of cramping, backache, peeing at night, sore boobs, heartburn and nausea but I am on progesterone suppositories so they give lots of false symptoms. I just gotta wait it out!


----------



## Mas1118

I had a huge temp jump this morning! Not sure if progesterone would make that happen though but I am hoping the cramps and backache yesterday was implantation. Keep you FXed for me ladies!


----------



## frisbeemama12

yay!! :dust: to you Mas!! I hope it was implantation for you!! :hugs:
Afm I have an appt today ladies!! Ill find out if I am dilated or effaced at all! Im hoping I am otherwise all these contractions the last few weeks have been uncomfortable for nothing! BLEH!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Exciting Mas :) x

Good luck frisbee xx


----------



## Mas1118

Good luck Frisbee! Keep us posted:)
I tested last - I couldn't help myself:blush:
I think I saw a faint faint line and I already tested out the HCG shot and got a negative on Tuesday so I am going to test tomorrow morning and see. The only problem is I only have one FRER and a few dollar store cheapies left. I am going to save the frer until at least Sunday or Monday. I'm supposed to go for a beta on Tuesday. Please keep all your crossables crossed for me;) and throw some :dust: my way too!


----------



## cera

OHH can't wait to hear Mas! I would wait on the FRER too, those dollar store cheapies worked way earlier for me!

How did it go Frisbee???! What's the word on your LO?

Well ladies, back from my ultrasound which my Doc ordered because he wanted to make sure all was good inside for me to go past my due date so I could try to deliver naturally. So yes, all is well in there - lots of fluid still BUUUUUTTTT Jaxon is measuring 10lbs 5 oz!!!!!!!!!! Our radiology department has on average a +/- rate of 1.5 lbs, so even if on the small size Jaxon is 9 lbs right now, so by next Tuesday, which is my next appointment, he could be up to 10 and at worst he is 11.5 now and could be 12 lbs by then!!!!!!!!!!!! I am offically freaking out. So I left a message at my doctors office to look at those results and call me back about what our options are. As of tuesday I am still only 2 cm dialated and 60% effaced! Anyone have good stories about huge babies that were delivered naturally or do I need to seriously consider being induced now or even a c-section!??!?!


----------



## frisbeemama12

PLENTY of women have large babies are they are just fine! :thumbup: nature finds a way! I would be worried about that large of a baby too though!! :wacko:

AFM Im 3cm and 50% effaced and they are wanting me to get a sono every week until she comes just to make sure shes growing as she should and that there isnt a circulation issue with the placenta.. but I dont know why they would think that since the ultrasound lady listened to the bloodflow going through the umbilical cord.. but shes only measuring about 5lbs 14ozs according to the sono and they said shes in the 17th percentile for growth HOWEVER the dr I saw said that it could be that DH and I just make small babies since our first DD was born at 38 weeks and she was only 6lbs 11ozs.. SO if this one comes early at 38 weeks like her sister did then she could be up to 6lbs by the end of next week :thumbup: I hope everything is okay with her but I am finding it really hard to believe that there is an issue.. maybe Im too optimistic? :shrug:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

You are right to be optimistic frisbee, she'll be fine :) my niece and nephew were both around 6lbs n he was 1 week early but she was two weeks late! 
As for big babies cera - a friend of mine had her third baby recently and she had no different signs/symptoms than with her first two n she had a natural delivery, baby girl was 14lbs! They didn't even realise she was big until she was here! Try not to worry yourself about it cos jax will feel your anxiety, n as frisbee said nature always has a way :)
So excited for you both xx

How are you heavy heart?

Sounding really good mas, have everything cross for you :)
Xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

You are right to be optimistic frisbee, she'll be fine :) my niece and nephew were both around 6lbs n he was 1 week early but she was two weeks late! 
As for big babies cera - a friend of mine had her third baby recently and she had no different signs/symptoms than with her first two n she had a natural delivery, baby girl was 14lbs! They didn't even realise she was big until she was here! Try not to worry yourself about it cos jax will feel your anxiety, n as frisbee said nature always has a way :)
So excited for you both xx

How are you heavy heart?

Sounding really good mas, have everything cross for you :)
Xx


----------



## Mas1118

BFN so far - i was up peeing a lot though but still it was a 4 hr hold - but a different type of test - dollar store cheapie and I find the ones I get here aren't very sensitive, they were pretty light lines even when I had the trigger HCG still giving me positives. So Im not surprised. I was hoping but maybe the one I did the other day with the ic is an evap or from trigger. it is very faint and not really pink. I am going to keep testing until I go for my beta.


----------



## cera

Good luck Mas! :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey gassy girls, haven't posted in awhile because I was waiting to try until I could get my cycles sorted back out. I am on my first clomid cycle, and just had my first ovulation since december. I am about 6 to 7dpo today, and I am super dizzy and woozy, has anyone else experienced this? I attempted to throw up twice already today and had to drag myself back in to bed and try and sleep it off. I just woke up and still feel like I am going to fall over when I walk around the house.


----------



## frisbeemama12

thats how I felt with this one early on lovetoteach, I just tried to stay hydrated and it eventually went away.. Hope you feel better! Its not fun I know :(


----------



## heavyheart

Hey ladies :hugs: to you all!!!

Mas - good luck, got everything crossed for you :hugs:

Frisbee - you are right to feel like that, iam sure everything will be just just perfect :thumbup: :hugs:

Cera - Hows things going for you hunny????? Sounds like we'r both gonna have big boys :dohh: my last was 10lbs 5oz and i just couldnt get her out so that along with other medical reasons ive agreed to have planned section :wacko:. Took me awhile to wrap my mind round it but iam pretty ok with it now, main thing is he gets here safely and if it has to be by the sun roof then that's it:haha: There are plenty women i know that have found their bigger babies the easiest to deliver so try not worry yourself my lovely :hugs: xxx

wanna -how u keeping :hugs:??

celtic - bet your super busy and enjoying every min with gorgeous jennifer :hugs: hope your both well 

hugs to anyone ive missed :hugs:

AFM - huge, sore , fed up, exhausted, tearful because of all of these:haha: but hey ho only 4days left :dohh: starting to get crazy excited but same amount of nervousness about section. Just cant wait to have him here safe in my arms :happydance: iam booked in for 7.30am on thursday morning although actual surgery wont be till around 9.30am xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Nothing yet ladies and I'm getting frustrated!! I just want my BFP!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How are you Mas? Any changes? X


----------



## frisbeemama12

still throwing :dust: :dust: :dust: at you Mas!!


----------



## Mas1118

Nothing yet, though today since lunch I have had the worst metallic taste in my mouth!!!! So gross and annoying. I am hoping its a good sign. I think I ovulated late when I had all the horrible pains at the cottage so I may only be 11dpo and not 13. I used the override in FF as the progesterone sups could have made my temp rise up prematurely. Anyway I am still hoping.
I hope you gg's are all well and I am hoping for safe deliveries for the ones about to welcome their LO into the family.


----------



## heavyheart

still have everything crossed for you mas :hugs: :dust::dust::dust:

I didnt get my bfp until 14dpo and it was super faint so hang on in there xxx


Well iam super nervous/excited and everything in between!!!!:dohh: iam off to have my baby in the morning. What a long journey but so worth it! will update you ladies when i can!! 

Huge hugs to everyone :hugs: take care and speak soon xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Woooo hoooooo :) good luck tomorrow heavy heart, so exciting for you and your family. 
Try n have a good rest tonight xxx


----------



## Mas1118

Yay Heavyheart!! So excited, you will be in my thoughts tonight and tomorrow!! You must be soooo excited!


----------



## frisbeemama12

Thinking of you today Heavyheart!! hope it goes smoothly for you!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Cera - Any news? You have been quiet the past few days????

HeavyHeart - I hope everything has gone well today :) 

Anything Mas??


----------



## cera

Hi GG's yup...been off for a good reason...

This is how it went down...

Friday late afternoon I was having contractions at work, strong enough I couldn't sit and so I left early at 4 to lay down at home. The pain was strong enough on the way home I almost drove straight to the hospital, but decided I wanted to meet D at home first and that I knew from earlier in the week my contractions hurt way worse when sitting. Got home and laid down and they started to get more consistent but were still random in intensity. They disappeared all together by early morning and did not return until about 6pm Saturday night. *Around 9 pm on they started to gain in intensity and consistency and by 12:30 they had been 2-4 mins apart for over an hour : strong enough I couldn't walk or talk well through them. *D and I were nervous so we called first and then went into the hospital to see how far along I was. Sadly, same old 2cm 70% effaced I had basically been for weeks. They wanted to admit us, but would not let me labor out of bed very long, so we opted to go home and come back when i thought I would be closer. Got home at 1 - sent Derek to bed as I knew I would need him fresh for when it was go time, and I was going to walk and bounce on my ball til I couldn't do it any longer. 6 hours later, I got to that point, woke D and we went back to the hospital. Admitted at 7am and had made no change - I was exhausted at this point. Labored for another 6 hours, was rechecked Still with no change and Doc on call that day explained that C-section was safest option for baby at this point since he was measuring so big. 45 mins later we were in the OR and at 1:22 pm Jaxon James Rodgers took his first breath. *His APGAR was 9.9 and I came out of surgery well. We were discharged on Tues morning and are now in the throws of figuring out breastfeeding which has been very challenging and painful, especially with being so immobile from the c-sec. All in all, would do it all over again for our little man to be safe and sound. He is the love of our life and we are both so happy and blessed he is now here.


----------



## Coleey

Good luck Heavheart! :hugs:

Aww, congratulations Cera! I bet he's beautiful :hugs: Hope you're recovering well xx


----------



## cera

Good luck Heavyheart!!! Can't wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Cera - congratulations to you and derek, I hope every day with jax brings you love and joy :)

Can't wait to see a picture of the little man xxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Congratulations Cera!! I know it didnt turn out how you wanted, but your baby is safe and in your arms now!! :hugs: 
Hope youre doing well heavyheart!


----------



## Mas1118

wonderful news Cera!!!!! Yay!! I am very excited for you and your family and for all the babies our gg's are going to have!

I had my blood test today and while I was waiting there was a man there with a baby girl about 5-6 months old, she was so chubby and cute but she had to have her blood taken, they took her just before me and oh that poor baby and her daddy:( she cried like her little heart was broken - you know how they get crying so hard and loud that no sour comes out but a gargle, I began to cry even when the guy was taking my blood and rushed out of there to cry in my truck after, I felt so bad. I am not sure if I am emotional because my period is coming or because of better things, lol. My test was bfn today so I am not holding to much hope, but I still have some. :pray: please, please, please!

Anyway enough about me, lol.
How are you wanna? and Mrs swift?
Cant wait to see pics Cera!
I hope today went smoothly Heavyheart
Hi Frisbee and Coleey! When exactly are your due dates?


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh I had to take our dd to get her blood drawn when she was a week old and I sobbed the whole time she was screaming AND it didnt help that 2 days later I had to do it again and the stupid MED STUDENT pricked the BRUISE the tech had done the other day!! so they had to SQUEEZE my poor babys little bruise to get blood to come out for the stupid test which was normal.. I will never EVER forget it! :(
ANYWAY my official due date is the 25th but Im already 3cm dilated and 50% effaced so they dont think Ill go that long since our DD came almost 2 weeks early as well. If this one does the same then she will be born sunday hahaha, I have an appt in about 9 hours where they will check me again so I might be farther along... best case senario is that the dr says "go to the hospital, youre 5cm!" because of their policy or something Im not sure but 5 to 6 cm and they want you in L&D here :shrug: either way Id be excited because my baby girl would be here!!!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

That is so exciting frisbee:)! Can't wait.

I had a temp drop today, but I had a bad sleep and I had to get up early so I adjusted it. I just feel out once again. I am really pissed at my clinic cause the nurse had me start the progesterone too early - even before I o'd, so I think it delayed my O and the progesterone prob caused a bad environment for the poor swimmers. I am going to complain if I get a negative! This cycle cost me so much money and stress. After the trigger you should O in 24 to 48 hrs and then take progesterone about 3 days after trigger but I started it the next day as per nurse telling me too - I did question her on it too! So the next day I popped in the suppository then questioned it and tried to wash it out! I called clinic and asked again and they said to do it the next day - but damage had already been done and my temp rose from the progesterone. I think that horrible pain on the fri when I was up north was me finally ovulating - a full 80+ hrs after trigger! And we stopped bding the night before:( cause I thought I already o'd. Anyway that is my rant for the day, just feeling so gutted and I haven't even got my result yet! I don't have hope now though at all. I am going to try cassav this month and stay away from dr's.


----------



## frisbeemama12

well his little swimmers can last up in there for a few days so even if you Od the day after you BDd then you could still have a chance :thumbup: Im crossing everything for you Mas!!


----------



## Mas1118

Its no good, HCG was less than 2. My body must hate me.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:( :hugs: Mas x


----------



## frisbeemama12

:( :hugs:


----------



## Mas1118

I keep hoping it was too early and I am a late inplanter but I think I am just kidding myself. I feel like I am broken and I just don't know how to fix myself. I have tried and tried and tried and researched and followed dr.'s orders and obsessed. I quit smoking over a yr ago, drink minimally, eat healthy, stay active, get lots of sleep, take a mountain of supplements, stop coffee in the two and I even gained 20 stupid pounds (because they told me too) and I am still broken! This sucks so bad its not even funny - just sad.


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hello ladies been a while! Had In-Laws in town and staying with Dh and I for a couple of weeks! AF was supposed to show on the 7th and still nothing, I will be calling my Dr on monday! Hope all is well with every one!


----------



## Mas1118

Wow Mrs swift - hope you get a bfp!!

I have been spotting all day - just brown and pinkish. My left ovary is really sore. My temps are still really high though.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Fx'd for you Mas, lets hope you were right about late implantation and this spotting passes :) 

Good luck MrsSwift

Xx


----------



## MrsSwift10

I haven't gotten a BFP on a test yet!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I hope you girls get your BFPs soon!! It breaks my heart knowing Im about to have my little rainbow baby and you all are so close! :(

updated on the situation here, we went to the hospital yesterday because I had contractions about every 5 minutes but by the time they hooked me up etc the contractions pretty much stopped so we went home... well today around 3pm my water started leaking! We got to the hospital around 4 and they confirmed it and said we arent leaving! Im in my room now and its now 6pm so hopefully we will have a baby by morning :happydance:


----------



## frisbeemama12

I hope you girls get your BFPs soon!! It breaks my heart knowing Im about to have my little rainbow baby and you all are so close! :(

updated on the situation here, we went to the hospital yesterday because I had contractions about every 5 minutes but by the time they hooked me up etc the contractions pretty much stopped so we went home... well today around 3pm my water started leaking! We got to the hospital around 4 and they confirmed it and said we arent leaving! Im in my room now and its now 6pm so hopefully we will have a baby by morning :happydance:


----------



## cera

Good luck Frisbee!!! Safe and swift labor to you!!!

Mas and mrs.swift...keep us updated!!!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Congrats to all the new moms and soon to be moms!

As for me I am 15dpo, got a bfn this morning but still haven't had any signs of af. This morning I had some really watery yellow/brown cm though, not even thick enough to be considered spotting though and have had NOTHING since then, I put a tampon in because I expected I would start today, but there wasn't anything at all on the tampon... I hate the suspense and I screwed up my temp today, I slept horrible and woke up a billion times. Took my temp at 6am and it was 97.7, then slept like a rock for 50 minutes, then took my temp again and it was 98.2, I don't know which to go with since I didn't have three straight hours of sleep for either temps. Just wishing AF would show up because my head tells me BFN at 15dpo means you aren't pregnant and should prepare for next cycle.


----------



## Mas1118

good luck lovetoteach - FXed for you.

Frisbee - That is wonderful, so excited for you to have your LO. I will be thinking of you and your family today!!!

I am cd 2 today:( really really light period though - almost like spotting. I had dark watery blood this morning when I woke up so I thought "ok its gonna get heavier" but then it has just stayed light with dark brownish red blood - yuck! Hate periods like this and I find whenever I have done clomid this is how my period is. I had my bw and scan today and they said my lining is really thin and I have 3 small cysts from last cycle. I spoke to them about them telling me to take the progesterone too early and the nurse said she would ask the dr about it. I am still upset because this cycle was really hard with the needles and stress and cost me 800+!!!! Im very frustrated. My temp dropped somewhat today but not as low as usual so I will see what it is tomorrow. I am going to start soy isoflavones tomorrow cd 3 to 7 - 200mg and see how that works for me. They said today that I have 8 small follicles on one side and 5 on the other so I don't want to waste a good egg cycle but I really can't afford drugs this month and soy is cheap and I have read that it doesn't thin your lining or dry up cm like clomid. I will go back for monitoring next Wed so I will let you ladies know how everything looks and if the soy made some good eggs.


----------



## heavyheart

Hi ladies just quickly updating baby joshua was born thursday 10.19am at 39weeks 9lbs 5oz :cloud9::cloud9:

He is so chilled and contented we'r so in love with him!!! we got home yesterday so still trying to get settled in and rested up. Will update more and with some pics soon.

Love to you all, sending big hugs xxx


----------



## CelticStar

Congratulations Heavyheart! :hugs:

Also congratulations to Amber (frisbeemama) on the birth of Elayna! :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Yay! Gassy girl babies everywhere :) That makes me happy. AF got me today, but Mas and I are sure to start the next round of Gassy Girl babies soon enough.


----------



## Mas1118

Oh I hope so!


----------



## Mas1118

That is excellent news heavy heart ! So great to hear!
Congrats to both you and frisbee!
Can't wait for pics!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations heavyheart and frisbee :) 

This month has been our own little gg baby boom!

xx


----------



## MrsSwift10

Hey ladies hope every one is well! AFM blood test came back BFN. Dr say's bc I was on antibiotics my clomid didnt make me O so no AF now back to my provera for 10 days and 150mg of clomid this round!
Congrats Heavyheart and Frisbee!


----------



## frisbeemama12

BNB wasnt working for me the other day :shrug: so Im just now posting a picture!!! My birth story is in my preggo journal (link at the bottom) I cant believe shes already 4 days old!!:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0641.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## cera

Congrats Frisbee and Heavyheart!

Good luck to all other GG's!


----------



## heavyheart

Hey ladies just quickly uploading some pics

Hope your all well, congratulations frisbee on your rainbow arrival :hugs:

Hugs to everyone xxx :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0214.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 6









DSC_0252.jpg
File size: 30.7 KB
Views: 4









DSC_0247.jpg
File size: 20.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Frisbee n heavyheart - you two make cute babies :) they are both perfect :) I how you are both keeping well and have people making lots of fuss xx

Cera - how are you keeping? How is Jax settling at home? Xx


----------



## CelticStar

Heavyheart he's perfect!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Awww your babies are both so cute :) Makes me smile.


----------



## Mas1118

Loving the pics ladies! Keep em coming.

I'm just waiting to O now, done my soy so hopefully in 5 -10 days I'll get a pos opk!

Sorry to hear you didn't O mrsSwift, very frustrating


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mas1118 said:


> Loving the pics ladies! Keep em coming.
> 
> I'm just waiting to O now, done my soy so hopefully in 5 -10 days I'll get a pos opk!
> 
> Sorry to hear you didn't O mrsSwift, very frustrating

According to your fertility friend chart you are two days ahead of me, but I O'd on CD20 last cycle, so you will probably end up a week or so ahead of me. I am on day two of clomid. Hope that we start the new gassy girl baby boom soon.


----------



## Coleey

Congratulations ladies! GGs make such beautiful babies! :cloud9: xx


----------



## Mas1118

Love to teach- it'll be nice to share the tww with you! Can't wait til we O!


----------



## frisbeemama12

I am desperately waiting to hear good things from this thread and soon!!! Im thinking of you girls as you wait so incredibly patiently for those bfps that you WILL get!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls,

Well I got some good news today. My results are back from my colposcopy biopsy and they said there is nothing to suggest cancer and that there is no need for treatment :happydance::happydance::happydance:
They said that they want to keep me under observation for a while and that I have another appointment booked, which I will hear about in a different letter so not really sure whether that will be anytime soon or whether it will be another smear in 6 months....I just have to wait and find out!!

I am so relieved that everything is ok. I am supposed to be back at the fertility clinic on Thursday but there is nothing they can do for me until I get a clear smear result so I will have to cancel it and wait until my next appointment with the colposcopy clinic until I can take my fertility treatment any further BUT it does mean that me and DH can continue to try in the meantime because I don't need any treatment :)

I am on holiday for a few weeks now so I am going to try and get some time away booked with DH :)

I hope our new mummies are having lots of lovely cuddles with their babies and that everyone else is keeping well 

xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

YAY!!!! fantastic news wannabthemum!!! :happydance:

Im doing great adjusting to being a mum of 2 now! Im loving it!
heres a picture of my precious rainbow baby with my precious surprise first born.. I love my girls!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0670.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dinidani

Today we found out that we are team blue baby is still measuring bigger then should and never stoped wiggerling but weighting estemated 12 oz which is averagely mesured at 22 week s and only bring 20 realy cant be any happyer (oscar-anthony james wrenn) xx


----------



## Mas1118

What a lovely pic of your too little ladies frisbee!!

Great News Dani - Great name!

Wanna - so glad you are ok!! Great news all around!


----------



## Lovetoteach86

frisbeemama12 said:


> YAY!!!! fantastic news wannabthemum!!! :happydance:
> 
> Im doing great adjusting to being a mum of 2 now! Im loving it!
> heres a picture of my precious rainbow baby with my precious surprise first born.. I love my girls!

So cute, I love big sister/big brother photos :) I can't wait to have my own adorable little baby.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi ladies, well after getting my good news from the hospital we've decided to get back to ttc and just in time for my ov later this week, so lots of :sex: needed :) heee heeeee
How's everything with the ladies waiting to ov and in tww? 
How are our new mums?
Xx


----------



## frisbeemama12

good luck wanna!!! :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: :)
My little peanut is doing great! I cant believe shes already 8 days old!! :wacko: although I was told today that I dont look like I just had a baby :happydance:


----------



## Mas1118

I'm glad everything is going well frisbee!
Hope you catch that eggy wanna - once agin we will be in the tww together. I did an opk yesterday and it was pretty dark so I figure it will be positive in a day or two. I had an ultra sound and they saw 8 follicles - all small though so I am hopeful they grow enough before I O. There was 5 on one side and 3 on the other. I will keep you ladies up to date on Oing.


----------



## Mas1118

My opk is now positive. I will test again tomorrow in the early afternoon and see if it is still positive. OH is working tonight so we will :sex: in the morning the next two mornings and maybe even the evening. I really want to catch that eggy or eggies, lol.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mas1118 said:


> My opk is now positive. I will test again tomorrow in the early afternoon and see if it is still positive. OH is working tonight so we will :sex: in the morning the next two mornings and maybe even the evening. I really want to catch that eggy or eggies, lol.

Hope you O soon, my body hates OPKs, the cheap ones look positive for days, and the expensive digital ones never go positive. I think that I probably have about another week or so before I O. I think I am going to start OPKs on sunday, which would be CD13 for me because I know even that is early for me. Hopefully I don't have to wait until CD20 to O, but I am expecting it to take that long, going to start my BDing every other day starting tomorrow, maybe my OPKs will be nice for once and give me a heads up so I know when to throw in an extra BD.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

I'm not doing any checking this month, not been doing bbt or opks, basically because I am resigned to the fact that we prob won't get pregnant n I am just on a countdown to ivf so we might as well keep trying but not going to stress myself out any further. I'm assuming that I will ov today or tomorrow. 

I'll go off your ov date Mas n we will suffer the TWW together 

Hope you get a clear ov result lovetoteach x


----------



## frisbeemama12

Good luck Mas!!! 
hope you get a clear result lovetoteach!
wanna :hugs: :( think positive! when I decided to not do any opks and not even plan to try at all I ended up pregnant!


----------



## Mas1118

Good idea wanna! It will prob be nice to just relax and not worry about if you O'd or when. Just :sex: a lot and all you bases will be covered. I figure I will O today. My nips hurt and they always hurt when O is imminent. I figure my temp will rise tomorrow.
I hope you O soon too Loveto - then we can all be in the tww together.


----------



## Mas1118

I had a dream last night that I took an HPT when I was on holidays and it was immediately positive, and I kept poas and they were all really positive and I was running around showing everyone. It was a really happy dream. I go on holidays next week.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mas1118 said:


> I had a dream last night that I took an HPT when I was on holidays and it was immediately positive, and I kept poas and they were all really positive and I was running around showing everyone. It was a really happy dream. I go on holidays next week.

:thumbup: Hopefully that comes true, but then again even better if it's before then too!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Lovely dream Mas, really hope it comes true for you :)
X


----------



## Mas1118

I think I am ovulating right now - I feel it on my left and last night I had right side cramps. Hmmmmm - maybe both sides went.


----------



## dinidani

Hiya did anyone experience braxton hics at like 21-22 weeks I know aslong as there irregular and that it diesnt get strong in cobcistancy that im fine but its not realy hurting just realy uncomfirtable and like it ranges from a few minuits to about half hour to all different space is this nirmal or is it just me xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls,

Hows the tww treating you all? I've my usual sore boobs which would suggest that i ov'd over the weekend :) 
Picked up our holiday tickets last night, off to Crete in Greece in a couple of weeks, so excited :)

X


----------



## Mas1118

So maybe we are on the same cycle wanna - cause I O'd too. FF said I did Sat but I think it was Sunday (or even Monday) so I overrode it. My temp is good right now but it took longer to rise this cycle. I have sore hot boobies too.


----------



## Mas1118

Did you O yet lovetoteach?


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Not yet, still waiting. I am looking for a more obvious temp shift, last time it rose a lot higher then the tiny rise I just got. I am fully expecting that it might take until CD20 like it did last cycle though.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Any unusual symptoms yet Mas? Did you ov yet loveto?

I feel the same as I usually do except my boobs are not as sore as the usually are in the tww, but think that's because I've been drinking lots of water and exercising, they say that helps!

X


----------



## Mas1118

Hi Ladies! I'm on holidays this week up north! Loving it! My temp went up a lot this morning and the only other thing is certain smells are bothering me. I was cooking bacon yesterday and the smell was making me gag! I love bacon usually! Other than that just some twinges and cramps.


----------



## Coleey

Good luck ladies! :hugs: Hope you've all had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Still waiting for a temp rise to see if I ovulated today or not. It should be today, but I am not ruling out tomorrow and I will probably try and squeeze in an am bd tomorrow morning for good measure.


----------



## heavyheart

good luck ladies, cant wait to see your bfp's!!!!

things have been a bit mad for me, i ended back in hospital with such pain in my right side, turns out to be muscle and nerve damage so its taking me longer to get on my feet so just having to be really careful and depend on alot of people for help. Cant wait just to be back to normal!!!! but he's soooo worth all the pain


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you feel better soon heavyheart! Your right though-its worth it. 
Hi coleey, how are you feeling?
Hope you O'd loveto!
Wanna-whats up in your cycle-any symptoms?
How are all the gg babies?

Afm, I'm on holidays so I have been busy, I'm on 9 to 11 dpo right now. I had a huge temp drop two days ago and now it seems to be on the rise somewhat, my boobs are tender on the sides but only just started which is unusual (it is usually sooner then they stop being sore close to AF) I have had some cramps and I feel sick on and off. I'm tired today but its a little overcast this morning. Other than that I am enjoying my holidays with family and friends. I'm going to test with fmu in the morning.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck Mas.
I am not sure of my dpo but have usual sore boobs, been cramping a little the last couple of days n just generally feel out, basically the same as every month before af shows. Had the lightest discolouring when I wipe (sorry if tmi), I usually spot for a few days before full flow but this is barely noticeable! I did test on weds n got bfn which doesn't suprise me anymore.
I am packing my suitcase this morning ready to fly to greece for a week in the sun, af will be with us too which isn't great but right now I am just looking forward to some time out. 

X


----------



## Mas1118

I hope you enjoy your vacation Wanna! I have always wanted to go to Greece, but I have never been overseas - one day hopefully. Enjoy and I hope AF stays away and you get a suprise, if she shows then enjoy some wine in Greece!

I did a hpt today and BFN but its early yet so still hoping. My temp is climbing still.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Haven't been able to confirm ovulation yet. My temps don't show that I have O'd yet and my nipples aren't sore like they were the last two times I ovulated. Hopefully this cycle isn't a wash, but if it is I am going to talk to my doctor about upping my clomid dosage for next cycle.


----------



## Coleey

I'm not bad thanks Mas, hope you're enjoying your holidays :) How long is your LP normally? Good luck hun!

Have a lovely time in Greece Wanna! :) I went to Zante a few times with my family and loved it! 

Hope you feel better soon Heavyheart :hugs: 

Fingers crossed you ov soon Lovetoteach! :) xx


----------



## Mas1118

BFN again - I just want this to be it!!!! I'm worried its not:(


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im keeping everything crossed for you mas!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

Thanks frisbee! Ill need all the fxing and hopes and luck I can get!!


----------



## Mas1118

Woke up to the :witch: this morning, hate that. I'm sad and grumpy but I'm gonna try soy again.


----------



## frisbeemama12

:sad2: :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mas1118 said:


> Woke up to the :witch: this morning, hate that. I'm sad and grumpy but I'm gonna try soy again.

:hugs:Sorry Mas! I don't think I am even going to ovulate this cycle, I guess I need to see if the doctor will up my clomid dosage to 100mg next cycle. Sucks too because DH was being so good about BDing every other day even when he was tired. Hopefully he will be that way next cycle! I just don't think I will ovulate this late, I think I am going to call my doctor tomorrow and see what he thinks.


----------



## heavyheart

So sorry mas, sending you huge hugs :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, just back from my lovely holidays in Greece :)

Mas I'm sorry it wasn't your month :hugs: did you think the soy helped? what does it do?

love to teach - did you ovulate in the end?

X


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Nope, haven't ovulated this cycle. Going to see the doctor on wednesday to see what he wants to do. Probably up me to 100mg of clomid.


----------



## Mas1118

Hi ladies, I'm sorry you didn't O this cycle love to, that is frustrating.
How was your vaca wanna?
Hope all the babies and mamas are doing well!!
I'm using soy again but I am doing it cd5-9 this cycle as I heard if you take it later it makes a better quality egg compared to more eggs - just like clomid. Wanna - it works very similar to clomid but without the side effects. You take it 5 day in the beginning of your cycle but it doesn't have all the bad side effects as clomid. It doesn't thin your lining either. I will prob keep using it for a few more cycles before moving onto IVF.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mas1118 said:


> Hi ladies, I'm sorry you didn't O this cycle love to, that is frustrating.
> How was your vaca wanna?
> Hope all the babies and mamas are doing well!!
> I'm using soy again but I am doing it cd5-9 this cycle as I heard if you take it later it makes a better quality egg compared to more eggs - just like clomid. Wanna - it works very similar to clomid but without the side effects. You take it 5 day in the beginning of your cycle but it doesn't have all the bad side effects as clomid. It doesn't thin your lining either. I will prob keep using it for a few more cycles before moving onto IVF.

Is that why my doctor has me take it 5-9? I never knew the purpose of taking it later in the cycle. FF gave me cross hairs putting me at 5dpo today, which I thought I O'd five days ago, but I am still not buying it because I just don't see a big shift in temps compared to my pre O temps... I don't want to believe I O'd and then just have FF say just kidding in a few days and say I didn't O after all... I don't feel the same as I did the last two times I O'd. I hope my doctor can clear some of this up on wednesday. I don't know that he would trust the temp charts though, as I know that some doctors don't like basal body charts versus all their blood tests. Does anyone know much about clomid and if it would be even possible to still O on CD 30 when I took clomid days 5-9? I feel like CD 30 is way late in a clomid cycle. Last cycle I O'd CD20 on clomid.


----------



## frisbeemama12

sooooooo Mas Im not sure if this means anything but I had a hardcore in depth dream about you being prego!!!!

How was Greece Wanna???


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Have missed the chance for Soy this month but might see if I can get hold of some for the start of next month. 
I had a call from the hospital this morning and they brought forward my appointment for the IVF refferal to Sept 6th (2weeks on Thurs) so hopefully this time if everything is ok with my test results I will move onto the IVF list which is around 14 weeks long! I am going to try and not get my hopes up because my last couple of appointments haven't gone the way I was expecting!
The holiday in Greece was amazing thanks Frisbee, we spent a week in a 5* hotel drinking cocktails and eating amazing food with the odd dip in the sea to cool down, feeling very refreshed after it :)


----------



## Mas1118

Sounds lovely wanna! That's great news about your appt too!
I hope your dream comes true frisbee! The psychic said I would be preggers before October so I'm hoping she was seeing true! We are having a great vacation in New Brunswick right now, weather has been superb so far. We spent the day at a beautiful Beach and swim in the ocean, it was cold but refreshing. I love it here!


----------



## frisbeemama12

that sounds amazing Wanna!!!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Do you know what I hate almost as much as ttc?...trying to lose weight!!!
I have been stuck around the same weight since May even though I have changed my diet and I go to the gym at least 3 times a week! I have to have lost another 7lbs by my appointment at the fertility clinic 2 weeks today n if it hasn't happened by now then I can't see how it will happen by then, especially that much!!!
Any tips for a weight loss boost just to get me past this hurdle?

X


----------



## Mas1118

I got a positive OPK today - and I only held my pee for an hr or so. Here is a pic


----------



## frisbeemama12

woooo!!! catch that eggy!!! :happydance:


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hows everyone?
Hope you caught that egg Mas :)
I ovulated sometime this week. Been mainly focused on trying to lose a few pounds! I started the South beach diet on Tuesday and I've already lost 3lbs so v.pleased. Just need to lose another 3 by next Thursday and I'll be very happy :)

How are our new mummies doing? X


----------



## Mas1118

Hi GG's!
Good job with the weight loss Wanna!! OH and I are going on a healthy eating plan after labour day too! I got my crosshairs this morning so I am 3dpo! I had a horrible headache yesterday that wouldn't quit and today I woke with a stuffy nose a bit of a sore throat and a backache. Really looking forward to the long weekend!!


----------



## frisbeemama12

good luck ladies!! Im actually at pre preggo weight! Im going to start working out and hopefully getting down about 10 to 15 more lbs!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Well done Frisbee, that's fantastic in such a sort time :) I am having to work so hard to stay focused on losing weight, not easy when everyone around me is constantly eating biscuits and cakes ;)
I don't think we caught an eggy this month as hubby was away all last weekend n think I ov'd on Tuesday when he just came back so we bd'd but think it might've been a little late. 
X


----------



## Mas1118

you never know wanna - you may have been just in time!
Great with the prepreggo weight frisbee!
afm - not much to report. had a bit of nausea on the weekend and some cramping and sore boobs but not much else.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Hi girls, very quiet on here these days :) I'm in a great mood, I was back st the hospital this morning and I've finally been referred for ivf and should expect to be treated in the next 18 weeks :) I've lost half a stone since last week and a stone since the last time I was at the hospital!! Its been a very good day :) 
Expecting af in the middle of next week and hubby and I have decided to stop officially trying now in the run up to ivf. 
Its a good feeling to know we are making progress again because the last 4 months have been tough!

Hope you are well? Any more symptoms Mas? xx


----------



## Mas1118

Thats great news Wanna!!

No real symptoms, just tender boobs, creamy cm and some twingy cramps. oh and I'm constipated, lol.


----------



## Mas1118

I tested this morning and BFN:( I kinda figured it was too early as I have been crampy the last few days and my temp has been up and down - so im hoping for implantation.


----------



## Mas1118

BFN this morning too:(


----------



## WannaBtheMum

:( :hugs:

Thats crappy Mas!

I am not due until Tuesday but started getting cramps earlier today so think I'll start spotting tomorrow. Didn't think I had much chance this month as we didn't bd around ov enough BUT I am not going to let it get me down and I am focusing my positive energy into getting ready for IVF treatment so that it has the best chance of working first time!

x


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Any update Mas?

I started some light spotting today right on time, usual sore boobs and I'm an emotional wreck, cried at daft stuff on tv most of this evening.....the joys of AF!!

X


----------



## frisbeemama12

:( Im sorry ladies


----------



## Mas1118

:witch: got me yesterday too:( She sucks! I am going to try soy one more time then consider forking out the dough for IVF.


----------



## cera

Hey GG's. Sorry to be so out of touch since Jax's delivery. Things have been hard and I talked to heavyheart about it, but didn't want to bring the group down. My marriage and life is crumbling around me and it's heartbreaking. I still have been reading following everyone and sad to say but the GG's are the closest thing to support I have (even just reading and not posting). I feel bad even posting my troubles as I have the "prize" : a little wonderful baby that we are all on here to talk about and work towards. I have been quiet because I'm not sure what to say besides I am still here praying you all get your little bundles of joy. Know I'm out there supporting all of you and cant wait to see some BFP's!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Cera, missed you on here. So sorry to hear that things are difficult for you recently. 

We are always here for you so don't be a stranger. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers xxxx


----------



## frisbeemama12

Im sorry things are rough Cera, we are here to listen to venting :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

I haven't been on in a long time (new house still doesn't have broadband or a home phone...Don't talk to me about openreach!!!) but I just wanted to say I'm sorry to hear things are tough Cera, this is a thread for support, about anything and everything so if it helps you to talk about things on here then fill your boots girl!

I'm a single Mum now due to a lot of problems that arose after Squirmy was born, to this day (4 months old today!) her Father has never changed a single nappy!
So I can relate to the troubles and rockiness, I really hope that you manage to work through this and come out the other side smiling and stronger than ever.

Just to cheer you up, have a pic of Squirmy :winkwink:

https://i205.photobucket.com/albums/bb37/bikerchick82/A1F78855-E375-42CB-BB3B-B2D01E6C7BCC-9263-00000977497599F1.jpg


----------



## WannaBtheMum

That's a gorgeous picture Celtic :) good luck in your new home
X


----------



## frisbeemama12

Shes getting so big Kate! SOOO adorable too!


----------



## Mas1118

Im so sorry Cera! I hope everything turns out for the better and things get easier for you. Wea are here if you need to chat or vent!! 
Hi Celtic - what a cutie! I hope things are well with you too!


----------



## CelticStar

Thanks girls, new house is amazing, I love it here!

Squirmy is now in double figures, it took her 17 weeks and 3 days but she finally got to 10lb 1oz, so she's still a dainty little bugger but she's staying on the 9th percentile line every time :)


----------



## cera

Thx ladies for the support...you really are the best! It's so heartwarming to know there is someone out there to listen. 

Celtic - she is beautiful and her picture did bring such a smile to my face! Thank you! I'm so sorry to hear that you are having family troubles too. 

How is everyone else doing!?


----------



## frisbeemama12

she makes me think my LO is a giant! :haha: what a blessing she must be to you Kate, and Jax for you Cera. I know that, for me, I can sit and watch my lo all day and it gives me some peace from my worries for a bit :)


----------



## cera

Hey GG's ... how is everyone doing? Where is everyone in there cycles Mas, Wanna, Mrs.Swift, Love...?!? How are the other GG babies Heavy, Celtic, Frisbee... and our preggo GG's Coleey, Baby...?!? 

I finally have time to post (because I am back at "work" this week) so I thought I would upload some Jaxon pictures since it's been almost 3 months since he was born! 


Being back at work has brought a whole new set of emotions on. I miss my little guy which is in day care now :( but has to be so I can afford to feed him. He is on a super expensive hypoallergenic formula after weeks of doctors visits and almost a GI scope (scary!) but is doing well now.

Home life is kinda getting better... I can't tell if DH is truly trying to make things work or is just lying to my face again so I am pretty gun shy now about it all. Just proceeding to live life with caution I guess.

Since Jax has to be on this formula, I stopped pumping and just waiting for my cycle to return... so funny enough I am back to kinda thinking about charting/temping/checking CP etc so I'm not caught off guard with old AF's return. Any of you have advice in that respect from previous pregnancies and when/how things got back to normal? 

Miss you ladies and hope to hear from everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am on cycle three of clomid, didn't O last cycle, so doubled my dosage. Now I am just waiting to ovulate, it will probably be almost a week before I ovulate, but we are already BDing every other day just in case. Hoping that the third clomid cycle is the charm! Jaxon is so cute :) I hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Jax is super cute Cera :) :hugs:

Boooooo to being back at work!! glad you feel that things might be a little improved though x poor little jax needing special formula.

I'm still waiting to hear from the hospital about my ivf referral. I've been told that I should expect to hear from them in the next month and that treatment should start sometime after christmas! We've stopped trying in the meantime so I haven't been thinking about days etc :)

Take care x


----------



## Mas1118

Wonderful pics of Jax - what a cutie!! Celtic - your LO is just a doll too! Loving the pics!
Im gearing up to O again. Hoping for good news this cycle!!


----------



## WannaBtheMum

How are you getting on Mas?
I am making slow progress with IVF but its started anyway. I had a questionnaire to complete and send back to the hospital so that they can invite me in for more blood tests after which they will get me in with the consultant and put together a treatment plan. I think that best case scenario will be treatment from Feb. Sounds ages away but right now its just good to have something to focus on, and it'll fly by with the run up to Christmas etc in the middle :)
Hope you are all well
x


----------



## Mas1118

Im alright wanna. just waiting to O. I'm confused this cycle though as usually I have had a positive opk by now and I havent yet so im not sure where I am.


----------



## Mas1118

Im glad you are getting somewhere with the IVF wanna - even if it is a long process!


----------



## Mas1118

got my positive OPK today! Finally


----------



## WannaBtheMum

back in the 2ww Mas, got everything crossed for you xx


----------



## cera

Good luck Mas!


----------



## cera

Glad to hear things are moving along for you Wanna...and yes the holidays will make things go quicker. It'll be Feb before u know it!!!!


----------



## Mas1118

I am currently anywhere from 1-3dpo. Going to take a relaxed approach to it this month. We have a busy few weeks ahead of us so I hopefully wont obsess too much.


----------



## Lovetoteach86

I am pretty sure I am 7dpo, so we are in the tww together. Good luck!


----------



## dinidani

good luck girlies updateon me getting extremely big now streach marks all over and have under 10 weeks its becoming so real sorry havent updatwd much but have been in and out of hospital near-on twice aweek but they cant do nothing as lil man is healthy which is rhe best part but getting now worried weather I have everything ready for his arrivelx


----------



## EarthAsia

Yes I would to join if you don't mind. I have two kids and my husband has 4 ..past relationships. But we are both able to produce and carry children....what's wrong??:-(...we been married for less than a year but trying since january 1st 2012....I don't know what's wrong with me:-(....why can't I carry a baby for him?:-( I have been charting my af since april 2012 and I just added the opk. I always had reguler cycles and ovulation....maybe its because I want so bad:-(


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Hey ladies, 9dpo over here and I was very gassy yesterday morning to the point of it being painful. Here is to hoping that I can add another gassy bfp to this thread soon and start another boom of gassy girl babies. I refuse to buy any tests until next weekend or friday at the earliest though. Tired of testing early when I know that it might be a false negative because it's too early to tell.


----------



## cera

Hang in there Dini!!! You're almost there!!!

Good luck Love...fingerscrossed for ya!!! Bring on the next round of GG-babies!!!


----------



## heavyheart

hey gg's havent been on here for a long time just had one thing after another!!!

good luck to you ladies in the tww got everything crossed for you!!!! :hugs:

celtic - hope your well :hugs: jennifur is gorgeous!!

cera - you have been in my thoughts my lovely, glad to hear thing have improved at home i hope they continue to for you :hugs: remember iam always here for you sweety :hugs: Your Jax is just so beautiful, looks like he has a right wee cheeky personality :thumbup: its so lovely to see pics of him!!!

to all the other ladies sorry my brain has failed to remember whats happening for who, thats sleepy baby brain not working so well :dohh: sending hugs to you all and hope you are well :hugs:

here are a couple of pics of joshua :cloud9: hes been so ill recently he caught a gatro bug (stomach flu) and hes had the runs for 2 weeks but finally on the mend
 



Attached Files:







DSC_0371.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC_0425.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 1









DSC_0354.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC_0324.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Mas1118

Lovely pics heavyheart!! Glad to hear he is feeling better.


----------



## Mas1118

Your LO will be here soon Dini and then the discomfort willall be worth it!!
I am not testing until sometime over the weekend as well Loveto. Hope we get a BFP - both of us!!


----------



## cera

Awe, heavyheart...he's super cute!!! What a lovely family photo!! Sorry Joshua was so under the weather, but glad he is on the up swing! Been thinking of you too...how the heck are ya?!? :hugs:

I'll be praying for those pink lines for u Mas this weekend too! :)


----------



## Lovetoteach86

Mas1118 said:


> Your LO will be here soon Dini and then the discomfort willall be worth it!!
> I am not testing until sometime over the weekend as well Loveto. Hope we get a BFP - both of us!!

I am so nervous! I hope this is our cycle! I have one more cycle after this of clomid and then I would have to go to a fertility specialist :( I don't know that my insurance covers much fertility wise, which is why I love clomid because it's so cheap.


----------



## frisbeemama12

Ive been sooooooo busy, Im sorry I havent posted in a while! 
Ive been doing well and little Elayna has been doing so well! Shes almost 3 months old now, I cant believe how fast its going! Heres a picture of her (in pink) almost 12lbs and my new niece who is 4 days old in the picture and 10lbs!! CRAZY!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG3935.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mas1118

What a little doll!


----------



## cera

Awe Frisbee!!! She's a cutie!!! What day did u have her again?!!

And just a little laugh this AM... Jax got his 2 month shots yesterday at the docs office (about a month late!). The shocker u ask?! 17.5lbs!!! The nurse thought the scale was broken!!! My boy is wearing 6-9 month clothes but seeing his weight on the scales just reinforced why my back feels broken!


----------



## Mas1118

No AF yet but BFN so far.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Fx'd for you Mas

:dust:


----------



## Mas1118

Well Ladies, I never thought I would say this but for now, were done. Good luck to you all! I am going to plan my wedding for the spring and maybe do IVF after we are married but right now I am not ready for that final devastation - I dont think I would come out of it easily if it didnt work. Thank you all for your wonderful support. Take care all of you.


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Oh Mas, so sorry that you didn't get the result you were hoping for. 

Taking some time off might help, I've been feeling so much better since we decided to stop trying and wait for ivf. Not thinking about it every minute of every day has given me time to build up my energy so that I know I'll be 100% ready for ivf when the time comes.

Enjoy planning your wedding with your family and take care of yourself, it's been a very stressful time. Always here if you need anything xxx


----------



## cera

I'll miss u Mas... :hugs: but understand the need for the break. I too am so sorry that it has been so difficult for you. I really hope it all works out for you if/when/how u go about trying again. Good luck in your wedding planning and I hope it is a wonderful beautiful glorious wedding day for you and your family!!!! We're always here if u wanna pop in to say hi!!! GG's for life girl! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## frisbeemama12

oh mas :cry: my heart breaks for you! Youll get that precious rainbow baby! Good luck with the wedding planning! if you would like a photographer for rather cheap let me know ;) :hugs:

Cera, sorry Im just now getting around to responding! we have been away with family for 2 weeks! :wacko: anyway, Ely was born July 17th and my niece was born Sept 25th!


----------



## dinidani

Quick question how long did you lose you go into active labour as I lost my plug this morning and was 2cm dialated two days ago x


----------



## CelticStar

I lost my plug the day before my waters broke but had to be induced after that as contractions were irregular and weak


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Good luck Dani.

How is everyone? Cera - things going well? Celtic/frisbee/heavy heart - how are your little ones? :)


----------



## CelticStar

Squirmy is doing good thanks WannaB, lots better since we finally got different meds for her reflux, she was hospitalised for it a few weeks back which seems to have made the gps aware of how bad it was!

I can't believe she's going to be 6 months old on the 14th!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1691.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Coleey

She's so beautiful hun :) Her eyes are stunning! Can't believe she's nearly 6 months old though! 

How are you Wanna? xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

She is gorgeous celtic :) 6 months already! Wow that's fast.

I'm alright thanks Coleey, just waiting for my consultants appointment to get my ivf treatment package, should start treatment by feb if everything goes to plan!

That's such a cute pic of your little girly :)

X


----------



## frisbeemama12

Dini, I lost my plug over the course of 2 weeks before my water started to leak.. so I guess Im no judge haha

Im doing good WannaB, thanks. I think Ely might be getting a little sick :( nothing we cant handle though :) shes going to be 4 months old in a week!! WOAH.
more news, We just bought a mom-mobile! Im a minivan driver now :haha: and we are also moving this month... so in the next few weeks :wacko:

I hope your ivf plans go through wanna!

Kate, Jen is so precious!

How are you Coleey?


----------



## Coleey

That's so exciting Wanna! Hope you hear from them soon :)

I'm good thanks hun, how are you? No way is she 4 months already!! :shock: Hope she's better soon xx


----------



## dinidani

I become a mum on the 12th to my little wiggle bum Oscar-Anthony at 36 weeks weighring 7'1 been great spending time with him nowung he isnt going anywhere it bricj my heart when he had to be reamited to hospital for being very junduse but after a night under uv and a nighr with a deesing tube to keep him hydrated my lil wiggle bum is on the road to recovery xx


----------



## WannaBtheMum

Congratulations Dani :)
X


----------



## cera

Sorry I have been off the grid again ladies - dang it's hard to find time for me these days!!! I miss my GG's and low and behold I find another has birthed a baby since I have been on here last! 

Congrats DINI :baby: on Oscar-Anthony!!!!! Hope the jaundice subsides soon... we were told to get LO to eat eat eat when he had it as frequent urination is what can bring those bilirubin levels down faster than uv exposure (we did both too). You wouldn't know it now by looking at him, but man it was hard to get him to wake up and eat when he was just born! Can't wait to see some pics soon!

Hi Wanna! Glad to hear your getting geared up for Feb, that is very exciting! Jax and I are doing well, thanks for asking - up to 20 lbs and 26 inches long (he's a beefcake!) :bodyb: We have gone through tons of sickness as I had to put him in daycare to go back to work - we are just now both getting over RSV and he had bronchiolitus (poor dude is still on a nebulizer twice a day!) He's a great sport though with everything - I am lucky I have a baby that seems to be happy all in all. He actually just cut his first tooth yesterday! DH and I agreed this past weekend we need to try councleling. That in itself is a huge step I feel.

Sorry Ely is getting sick Frisbee - seems thats all mine does these days! I feel like I am ALWAYS at the doc's office - it's a bit rediculous! It's crazy she is 4 months already, Jax and her are pretty much right on schedule together. And good luck with the move... are you headed far away from where you are living now!? :plane: 

Jen is super beautiful Celtic! She does have stunning eyes! What med did you finally find that works? We have been through the ringer with reflux too - finally settled on Prevacid that is compunded once a week (pain the a$$ to get it done, but it works for the most part). I hate that there really isn't anything out there that truely puts the reflux at bay, only decreases it to tolerable levels until they hopefully grow out of it. :shrug:

Coleey - love the profile pic... the winter clothes on your kiddoes look so snuggly and warm! It's just now getting a bit chilly here in Florida. Makes me want some hot chocolate! :cold: Hope you have been doing well!

I sure do miss Mas on here. Hope she is doing well herself getting ready for her wedding. Shout out to Heavyheart too - and all the other GG's that haven't been around lately. :hugs:


----------



## CelticStar

Hey Cera, sorry to hear Jax has been through the wringer recently (and you!) Jen is now on ranitidine, domperidone and gaviscon, I'm considering taking her back to the consultant though as she's still sicking up a lot each feed, I'm actually shocked if she isn't sick! I might give it another month though, the only thing left for her really is omeprazole, she's sticking like glue to the 9th percentile so as long as she keeps on gaining then I'm not too worried!

I've got a little proud Mom moment to brag about, my Akita pup had a photo shoot a few weeks back and ended up being used in the photographers advertising campaign, he emailed me a couple of days ago to ask if Jen and my Akita could model together for him as he's been asked to do a front cover for a parenting magazine here in the UK, I'm really excited about it, we've got the shoot on Tuesday so we'll see if Jen and pup behave themselves :haha: I can't wait for the pictures! I'll finally have some professional photos of Jen to hang on my walls! :D

Hope everyone else is well, I agree about missing Mas, I really hope everything goes well for her!


----------



## heavyheart

Hey my lovely gg's just a quick post since i havent been able to get on here in so long. We have all been ill in the morrison household with colds and sicky bugs. One school near us has even closed as there are so many people catching the sick bug. My poor little joshua had a trip to the hospital at the weekend as the was so poorly after having it for 2weeks. He had hydration drinks and a few medicines and thankfully is much better now.

celtic - I hope your ok and little jen, you have my full sympathy its so hard. My middle daughter had reflux and feeding problems, she ended up with an ng tube in and was fed through a machine for a year till it settled down.

everyone else huge hugs iam sorry i need to go now for school run :hugs::hugs: xxxxx


----------



## dinidani

updating all you girlies oscar is getting big and he is now 3 months and weighs a stone and update on me well we was ntnp was gonna start proply trying and tested both opk and hcg and this came back 30 second and well could be a bfp


----------

